# Good/Bad Internet and eBay Pin Sellers



## MountNittany

Press ctrl+f to find a seller (type exact name)

Here is a thread to check a seller before you buy from them. If you have had a good experience with a seller, or a bad one, please post it 

Major piece of advice: DON'T BUY BIG LOTS! They are often full of scrappers. Try to buy individual pins!

Also, don't just judge a seller by their feedback! I have been burned with scrappers by sellers with 100% positive feedback! The problem is that the majority of eBay buyers don't know what a scrapper is, or they don't know how to tell whether or not a pin is a scrapper.

Read chip_and_dale!'s guides on eBay. Google search his name (chip_and_dale!) and click on his My World page.


Signs of Scrappers Thread
What a good/bad seller does
What we mean by Scrapper

*WEBSITES!*
www.pinpics.com-Great for looking at the correct version of the pin, and also has notices for possible scrappers and how to determine whether or not yours is a scrapper.
www.dizpins.com-Has a list of possible known scrappers (http://www.dizpins.com/pinventory/scrappers.htm)

*POSTS TO READ!*
http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33741313&postcount=467
http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32593350&postcount=41
http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34033761&postcount=229


Red Flags:
No mention of pins being official
Pins "100% Tradeable"
Duplicate pins
Low LE pins
Oily smell
Sold individually in small plastic bags (not always a red flag, but a lot of large volume scrapper salespeople seem to not take them out of the scrapper bags)
Off-color
Dimples in paint
Rough edges

Also, Disney accepts tips for scrapper sellers at tips@disneyantipriacy.com.
*THE LIST*

Key:
Green - Go ahead and buy. These sellers are known to sell real pins.
Orange - Questionable. Disers have had mixed results with these sellers.
Red - PLEASE DO NOT BUY! These seller are known scrapper salesmen or buy scrappers and trade them for real pins to sell.
Yellow - We do not have enough information to make a call on these sellers.

*GREEN LIST*

eBay: *akai34711*
Read post here


eBay: *amiga_girl*
Read post here


eBay: *angali35*
http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33785004&postcount=186]Read post here
And this post


eBay: *beekerlg*
Read post here
And this post


eBay: *bestpinstore*
Read post here


eBay: *bizzybee1*
Read post here
And this post
And this post


eBay: *chip_and_dale!*
There is absolutely no way he sells scrappers. Please check out his guides on eBay, they are very helpful!


eBay: *coloradodisneylover*
This seller is a trusted fellow Dis member


eBay: *disneydreamer531*
Read post here


eBay: *disneyforfun*
Read post here


eBay: *disneymagic101*
Read post here


eBay: *disneymousehouse*
Read post here


eBay: *disneypalace*
Read post here


eBay: *disneyrequest*
Read post here


eBay: *domdisneypin*
Read post here


eBay: *duckosaurus*
Read post here


eBay: *earstwoyou*
Read post here


eBay: *fergiestjohn*
Read post here


eBay: *flame*o*chist*
Read post here
And 
Note: Some may be Fantasy pins [url=http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35411299&postcount=403]Read this post
What are fantasy pins? Read this post


eBay: *flobtech*
Read post here


eBay: *floridafancy*
Read post here


eBay: *fun-in-the-sun-florida*
Read post here


eBay: *funmamas*
Read post here
Note: this seller used to sell large lots of scrappers. Read this post


eBay: *gitanoman*
Read post here
And this post
And this post


eBay: *gossamermoonlily*
This seller is a trusted fellow Dis member


eBay: *gyantzpod*
Read post here
And this post
I also purchased from him, and my pin was great!


eBay: *HAPPYHAPPYJOYJOY6*
Read post here


eBay: *Hobbystopnow*
Read post here


eBay: *hppydiztrader*
Read post here


eBay: *iloveanimation0*
Read post here


eBay: *jho602*
Read post here


eBay: *joynpeace*
Read post here


eBay: *joytoys*
Read post here


eBay: *june21910*
Read post here


eBay: *Kather99*
http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33792112&postcount=191]Read post here
And this post


eBay: *kcpizpins*
Read post here


eBay: *kittykat2bad*
I purchased an authentic LE 10th Fastpass Anniversary pin from them!


eBay: *levitz13*
Read post here


eBay: *lvnapoli*
Read post here
And this post


eBay: *magical_day_shoppe*
Read post here


eBay: *massdisneyfreak*
Read post here


eBay: *meekd100*
Read post here


eBay: *mickeystore1*
Read post here


eBay: *MickeysTreasure*
Read post here


eBay: *mollyannacoleman*
Read post here


eBay: *mousebuys*
Read post here


eBay: *mouskapins*
Read post here


eBay: *mubunny*
Other Disers have had great transactions with them, including me!


eBay: *MrLast79*
Read post here


eBay: *mythings4001*
I purcased a great pin from them!


eBay: *newdestinynow*
Read this post


eBay: *Olivejuiceyou21*
Read post here
NOTE: Nobody knows what happened to this seller. Their feedback plummeted before the account going inactive.


eBay: *pchgargoyle*
Read post here


eBay: *pham322*
Read post here


eBay: *pinderellas_castle*
Read post here
And this post
And this post


eBay: *pinscout203*
Read post here


eBay: *puppysnuggler2*
Read post here


eBay: *ridinghood57*
Read post here


eBay: *roc1118*
Read post here


eBay: *sellandship*
CAUTION: Seller is selling duplicates of WDI ID Badges, known LE 300 scrappers. May not be totally reliable.
Read post here


eBay: *Shipwick*
Read post here


eBay: *Skipwick*
Read post here


eBay: *srjv526*
Read post here


eBay: *steamboatwillie39*
Read post here


eBay: *stitchchic916*
Read post here


eBay: *thecharacterwearhouse*
Read post here


eBay: *themuchnessofdisney*
Read post here
And this post
And this post

eBay: *theotherpinstore27*
Read post here


eBay: *totaljohn*
Read post here


eBay: *toy-treasure*
Read post here


Website: *The Pin Station* (This Site)
Other Disers have had great transactions with them!


eBay: *thepinconnection*
Read post here


eBay: *tjtreasures2006*
Read post here


eBay: *treasuresforfamily*
Read post here


eBay: *trueblu2006*
Read post here


eBay: *TotalJohn*
Read post here
And this post


eBay: *wdwgirlz*
Read post here


eBay: *youngqueen*
Read post here


Website: *Your WDW Store* (This Site)
Read post here



*ORANGE LIST*

eBay: *claribella76*
PLEASE READ POST
Read post here


eBay: *disneypinpros*
Read post here
Bad report


eBay: *dzneypins*
Read post here
And this post


eBay: *fox_trading_co*
Read post here
And this post


eBay: *koolstuff2005*
Read post here


Website: *Mouse Pins Online* (This Site)
Other Disers have had great transactions with them!
Bad report


eBay: *Mousepinz*
Good Report Read post here
Bad Reports Read post here
And this post


eBay: *pinpointe*
Read post here
And this post
And this post


eBay: *pinpros*
Read post here


eBay: *pinterventions*
Read post here


eBay: *retiredreadingspecialist*
Read post here
And this post
And this post
And this post
And this post


eBay: *Sleepys_Emporium*
Read post here
And this post
And this post
And this post
And this post
Many people have received higher volumes of scrappers from their grab bags. This post contains reports of this.


eBay: *sunshinesunwear*
Read post here
And this post


eBay: *tecarroll1964*
Read post here


eBay: *thewill*
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36738307&postcount=704]Read this post
And this post
And this post
And this post
And this post


eBay: *Tooninterior*
Read post here


eBay: *Treasuresforfamily*
Read post here


eBay: *Vipblast*
Read post here
And this post



*RED LIST*

eBay: *52jcmdisneypins*
Read post here


eBay: *423disneypinfreak*
Read post here


eBay: *amazinggifts2008*
Read post here
And this post


eBay: *andyorangeplanes*
Read post here


eBay: *bibbidi_bobbidi_boo_colectibles*, *pins_surplus*, and *pinsdirect* (same person)
I purchased from them, and I received 100% scrappers.
NO LONGER REGISTERED!
This is an email that was sent to be about BBBC/PS/PD


> Our records show that you recently received an email from pinsdirect through the Ask Seller a Question or Contact eBay Member features. This email may be fraudulent and an attempt to do one of the following:
> 
> - Obtain your eBay password
> - Gain access to your eBay account
> - Use your eBay account for fraudulent activity
> - Set up an outside-of-eBay transaction which may be fraudulent
> 
> This kind of email is often called a "phish" or "phishing attempt," and the people who send them are known as "phishers." Phishers use these methods to try to get your personal information, such as user names, passwords and credit card details. Because the emails may sometimes come through the eBay system, the phisher may seem to be trustworthy and have a good reason to contact you.


Read post here
And this post


eBay: *cfc93*
Read post here
And this post
And this post


eBay: *crazychick_kb*
Read post here


eBay: *directsuppliesuk*
Read post here
And this post


eBay: *Disney.Crazy*
Read post here


eBay: *disneyeasypin*
Read post here


eBay: *Disneypinsrus*
Read post here


eBay: *domimgood*
Read post here
And this post
And this post
And this post
And this post


eBay: *dopeyspins*
Read post here
And this post

eBay: *ezpinner* (same family as *travelinwynns*)
Read post here
And this post


eBay: *gold747*
Read post here
And this post
And this post
And this post


eBay: *gordo1111*
Read post here
And this post


eBay: *kymagift*
Read post here


eBay: *lauritadelmar*
Read post here


eBay: *legosparesuk*
Read post here


eBay: *mikeandnancy1020*
Read post here


eBay: *mikebitesme*
Read post here


eBay: *moth339*
Read post here


eBay: *mr.disneycollector*
Read post here
And this post


eBay: *parrotsandpins* (same as *nannub*)
Read post here
Also called buyer a moron


eBay: *peachey*
Read post here


eBay: *pins_surplus*
Read post here



eBay: *Pin-Princess*
Read post here
And this post


eBay: *realfastpins* (has the word *nannub* in her email, so probably the same as *parrotsandpins* (who is the same as *nannub*)
Read post here
And this post


eBay: *shannon_l_h*
Read post here


eBay: *shells7pak*
Read post here


eBay: *tennpins*
Read post here
And this post


eBay: *theatreandfilms*
Read post here
And this post


eBay: *thinkerbelle102*
Read post here


eBay: *tradepinscheap*
Read post here


eBay: *tradepinsforyou*
Read post here


eBay: *travelinwynns* (same family as *ezpinner*)
Read post here
And this post


eBay: *Woodchipboy*
Read post here
And this post


eBay: *ygpins*
Read post here
And this post


eBay: *Zoom_time*
Read post here
And this post
And this post



*YELLOW LIST*

eBay: *coconut_cutie*
Read post here


eBay: *kconrad32*
Read post here


eBay: *lanyards4u* (formerly *mousepins4u*)
I received a scrapper from him, but I only ordered one pin, so I can't make a call. He seems to have taken down most of his pins, so I'm not sure if he realized what he was doing after I called him on it.



*Thank you to everyone who posted for for thier input!*



			
				MountNittany said:
			
		

> This is an email that I sent this out to some sellers.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to buy your lot of pins, but first I have a few questions.
> 
> How do you obtain your pins, and are these scrappers/unauthorized fake pins?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are their responses
> 
> 
> eBay: *nannub*
> Another poster said that he sold good pins, but he traded scrappers to new pin traders for these pins!
> 
> 
> 
> We get all our pins from trading with cast members obviously since we got them$ from cast members they are all 100percent tradeable use my feedback to make your decision
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> eBay: *snowdog!*
> Blocked me, probably because I left negative feedback for BBBC
> 
> 
> 
> As stated in the auction, they have all been acquired through trading in the parks. I live 5 minutes from the main gate at Magic Kingdom and Disney World. Thank you for your email.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I also received this in response to my question about them blocking me:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you just answered your own question. You seem like high maintenance and I don't want to deal with you accusing me like you did the other seller. Best of luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> eBay: *travelinwynns*
> No way they are real!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I buy discounted pins and I trade several thousand pins in the WDW parks every month. Anyone selling pins this way has to be doing the same as the Cheapest Disney pins sell for $6.95 at the parks. I am being up front with you. You will have no problem trading any of the pins you buy from me with cast members as they are all official Disney pins. Many of the pins I have have been traded for over the past few months. I really do not know how to tell if a pin is unautherised as I was told by the head pin person at WDW last year if it said Disney on the back it was a good pin as far as he was concerned. If my answer to you makes you uneasy about buying from me I would suggest that you be very carful about buying from any one else in this price range either.
> Thanks for asking
> Travelinwynns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read post here
Click to expand...


----------



## pixiewings71

Whoa they blocked you???  Ok, they are on my list of not to buy from just on principle alone!!  I have a bad one to add.  I contacted this particular seller to ask where they get their pins because the auction states they are "selling a sick family members pin collection to raise money for medical costs" or something very similar to that, anyway I purchased from them last year and believed what I received was good, but this year I saw the same information on the auctions but the auctions were for brand new pins, pins that had JUST been released at DLR, so I asked where they were getting their pins.  Well, they freaked out on me, called me all kinds of names and they were very rude.  I won't buy from them because honestly, I feel they are lying about a sick family member, if they are not then I wish that person the best but it was just fishy what the auctions say and then the way they reacted when I asked my question.  That seller is tecarroll.  I will have some others to add soon I hope.


----------



## MountNittany

edit


----------



## Tammylynn

I have some info compiled in my other thread:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2141715

I didn't post the 'bad' sellers because in the larger e-bay thread people were calling it a 'witch hunt' when people posted the names of sellers who sold scrappers.  

I think we should post whatever information we have so that others don't make the mistake of spending money on scrapper pins.

Here are the names of scrapper/questionable sellers from the old thread.  Please remember that I've only had an experience with one seller. 

tradepinsforyou
nannub
bibbidi_bobbidi_boo_colectibles
shells7pak
tecarroll1964

Questionable:
gordo1111
Tooninterior


----------



## MountNittany

Tammylynn said:


> I have some info compiled in my other thread:
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2141715
> 
> I didn't post the 'bad' sellers because in the larger e-bay thread people were calling it a 'witch hunt' when people posted the names of sellers who sold scrappers.
> 
> I think we should post whatever information we have so that others don't make the mistake of spending money on scrapper pins.
> 
> Here are the names of scrapper/questionable sellers from the old thread.  Please remember that I've only had an experience with one seller.
> 
> tradepinsforyou
> nannub
> bibbidi_bobbidi_boo_colectibles
> shells7pak
> tecarroll1964
> 
> Questionable:
> gordo1111
> Tooninterior


I apologize. I did not see your thread, since it is not on the front page. I appreciate your input.


----------



## pixiewings71

Maybe we can get this stickied, altho I'm sure the mods don't want us "witch hunting" anyone so....


----------



## MountNittany

pixiewings71 said:


> Maybe we can get this stickied, altho I'm sure the mods don't want us "witch hunting" anyone so....



what do you mean by "witch hunting"?


----------



## pixiewings71

That was a term someone used on our big huge eBay thread, they accused of making false accusing and "witch hunting" which clearly we were not doing because we all keep saying these are our experiences, and our opinions and we are not experts.  Basically this person accused some of us (mostly lionqueen and myself) of being sellers bad mouthing other sellers to promote ourselves, which isn't the case, at this time I have sold NOTHING on eBay at all, only purchased.  That's why are so careful to point out these are our opinions and experiences and we are not experts.  

Anyway, I got some pins today from thewill and they are GREAT!! I even got some on the backers and the SKUs on the backers matched exactly what pin pics said they would be....so unless he's really good at selling fakes, I believe in what he's selling. altho how he gets them, so many and so cheap I don't know....


----------



## DVC_Corrys

I was blocked by Nanub for asking too many questions....


----------



## MountNittany

pixiewings71 said:


> That was a term someone used on our big huge eBay thread, they accused of making false accusing and "witch hunting" which clearly we were not doing because we all keep saying these are our experiences, and our opinions and we are not experts.  Basically this person accused some of us (mostly lionqueen and myself) of being sellers bad mouthing other sellers to promote ourselves, which isn't the case, at this time I have sold NOTHING on eBay at all, only purchased.  That's why are so careful to point out these are our opinions and experiences and we are not experts.
> 
> Anyway, I got some pins today from thewill and they are GREAT!! I even got some on the backers and the SKUs on the backers matched exactly what pin pics said they would be....so unless he's really good at selling fakes, I believe in what he's selling. altho how he gets them, so many and so cheap I don't know....


Great! He is already on the green list 


DVC_Corrys said:


> I was blocked by Nanub for asking too many questions....


He's already on the red list


----------



## singnring

*bibbidi_bobbidi_boo_colectibles * is no longer registered under that name, but they are still on. I believe this person(s) has had multiple identities. 

I have followed their sales and their pins are junk.

All come in little baggies, apparently has hundreds of thousands of the same pins (red flag!!!) and they smell funny. I have never had a real pin smell the way these ones do! And no, I don't sniff them!! You can smell them as soon as you open the box!

I got taken under one of their identities before I knew better!


----------



## MountNittany

singnring said:


> *bibbidi_bobbidi_boo_colectibles * is no longer registered under that name, but they are still on. I believe this person(s) has had multiple identities.
> 
> I have followed their sales and their pins are junk.
> 
> All come in little baggies, apparently has hundreds of thousands of the same pins (red flag!!!) and they smell funny. I have never had a real pin smell the way these ones do! And no, I don't sniff them!! You can smell them as soon as you open the box!
> 
> I got taken under one of their identities before I knew better!



I was thinking that too. They smell really bad. She IS back now, she said her account was hacked. I believe she has multiple identities on eBay also.


----------



## flowergirlbecca

How do you know what a scrapper is? I feel like this is a silly question to ask, but we have purchased some pins from Ebay in the past and did not have any problems, they were the authentic Disney pins. Is it an obvious difference in looks??


----------



## MountNittany

flowergirlbecca said:


> How do you know what a scrapper is? I feel like this is a silly question to ask, but we have purchased some pins from Ebay in the past and did not have any problems, they were the authentic Disney pins. Is it an obvious difference in looks??



There is really no way to tell definitively unless you have two identical pins (one real, one in question). It is obvious which one is the scrapper, the scrapper is lighter and the colors aren't as bright.

ETA: Also, if a seller sells a very high volume of pins at a very low price, they are probably scrappers, and if a seller sells a lot of duplicates, they are also probably scrappers.


----------



## pixiewings71

What other identities do you think BBBC has?  I still don't have my pins from her yet......


----------



## Tink-aholic

Thanks for composing this list!   

I have purchased many pins on eBay...almost exclusively as individual pins, unless part of a lanyard set or framed grouping.  In the past, I used to check out the pins on PinPics.  Pretty soon, I found that the list of scrappers was getting waaaaaaaay to long for me to check, and I mostly stopped buying.  

A few days ago, I bought a small lot of 10 pins (all alphabet pins and only one duplicate).  No card backs, in individual baggies, but with Mickey head pin backers on them.  They all look really good, and not how the photos of scrappers look to me, but I really have no idea.  I will tell you that the seller offered insurance but never responded to my request for it or any subsequent email.  The address was a Florida address and she has not given me feedback, though I gave her positive.

My question is, what do these sellers have to gain from this?  The ones I bought were $1.34 each with free shipping.  The time and expense to put the Mickey pin backers on, put them into individual bags, put them up on eBay (it was a Buy It Now), pack them up, and ship them must be fclose to, if not more than, the $13.40 that I paid.  They have to be making a ridiculously little profit on them.  Why would anyone do this?

Unless someone is just deliberately trying to undermine the collecting community, I have a hard time believing that someone does this for profit.  If anyone has any light to shed, I would be glad to hear it.


----------



## MountNittany

Tink-aholic said:


> Thanks for composing this list!
> 
> I have purchased many pins on eBay...almost exclusively as individual pins, unless part of a lanyard set or framed grouping.  In the past, I used to check out the pins on PinPics.  Pretty soon, I found that the list of scrappers was getting waaaaaaaay to long for me to check, and I mostly stopped buying.
> 
> A few days ago, I bought a small lot of 10 pins (all alphabet pins and only one duplicate).  No card backs, in individual baggies, but with Mickey head pin backers on them.  They all look really good, and not how the photos of scrappers look to me, but I really have no idea.  I will tell you that the seller offered insurance but never responded to my request for it or any subsequent email.  The address was a Florida address and she has not given me feedback, though I gave her positive.
> 
> My question is, what do these sellers have to gain from this?  The ones I bought were $1.34 each with free shipping.  The time and expense to put the Mickey pin backers on, put them into individual bags, put them up on eBay (it was a Buy It Now), pack them up, and ship them must be fclose to, if not more than, the $13.40 that I paid.  They have to be making a ridiculously little profit on them.  Why would anyone do this?
> 
> Unless someone is just deliberately trying to undermine the collecting community, I have a hard time believing that someone does this for profit.  If anyone has any light to shed, I would be glad to hear it.


If they are scrappers (which they probably are, because they are so cheap), they come in plastic baggies from China, and they are pennies a piece to buy directly from China. The seller probably paid 25 cents for the mailer and $2 for shipping.


----------



## jessrose18

is mousepinsonline really a good website? I have read conflicting reports..any advice?


----------



## pixiewings71

Scrappers are obtained from China for pennies on the dollar, they are already packaged in small baggies and most have the black mickey backs.  The sellers buy them, list them on eBay and make a profit on them.  

Mousepins has been fine for me, I've purchased from them many times and been happy with my grab bags.  They do send Pro Pins in addition to Disney pins but as far as I know I've not yet received a scrapper.


----------



## Jen M

thank you for setting up this thread.


----------



## Jen M

I am going through the list of good buyers and for gold747 I noticed they this seller has 3 lots of 15 pins for $24.99 now this is a bidding item and not buy now. There is also free shipping. I know this seller is listed as not selling scrappers but I am wondering if at this price they could be scrappers.


----------



## pixiewings71

Jen I would have to see them myself to determine if they are good or not.  Have you ordered from them at all previously?


----------



## MountNittany

Jen M said:


> thank you for setting up this thread.





Jen M said:


> I am going through the list of good buyers and for gold747 I noticed they this seller has 3 lots of 15 pins for $24.99 now this is a bidding item and not buy now. There is also free shipping. I know this seller is listed as not selling scrappers but I am wondering if at this price they could be scrappers.



They barely sell any pins. I trust that they do sell real pins. If you look at their feedback, most of their items are stamps and antiques. I'd go ahead and buy from them. If you do, try to post a few pictures (like I did). I'd take pictures in sets of five so we get a closer view of them. If your camera has a flower button, press it, because it's the button for close-up pictures. Try to take a picture of about two of the backs also (the backer and the stamp).


----------



## Jen M

MountNittany said:


> They barely sell any pins. I trust that they do sell real pins. If you look at their feedback, most of their items are stamps and antiques. I'd go ahead and buy from them. If you do, try to post a few pictures (like I did). I'd take pictures in sets of five so we get a closer view of them. If your camera has a flower button, press it, because it's the button for close-up pictures. Try to take a picture of about two of the backs also (the backer and the stamp).



Thanks. It is a pretty good deal if they are real. I am also looking at ordering some from Olivejuiceyou21. I like that fact that I can look at disneypins.com and compare the orginal selling price with her selling price. I think I am going to get in trouble with this pin trading thing. We haven't even started trading and I am already hooked.


----------



## pixiewings71

Oh pin trading is extremely addictive! LOL  And yes, you can find people who really don't know much about pins, don't really care, or they got them at an estate sale/garage sale for dirt cheap and they will list them on eBay.  If gold is like that then you've got a good seller!


----------



## thelionqueen

Just for the record, the very first time I bought pins on ebay I bought them from Shells7pak.  SHE is the ONE who started me on my anti-scrapper nightmare 

DEFINITELY add her to the "naughty list" 

Thanks for doing this, I think it's a great resource!!


----------



## pixiewings71

thelionqueen said:


> Just for the record, the very first time I bought pins on ebay I bought them from Shells7pak.  SHE is the ONE who started me on my anti-scrapper nightmare
> 
> DEFINITELY add her to the "naughty list"
> 
> Thanks for doing this, I think it's a great resource!!



I bought from her too, and yes, she definitely has a lot of scrappers....everything I got from her was bad and I didn't even know scrappers existed at that time!


----------



## Jen M

I just thought I would post this here because I think more people will see it here than on the other thread I post in. I got my pins from Mouse pins. I compared the weight of them to pins my neighbor bought at Disney. They all seem to be really. I know they are probably propins. There were some that had some damage to the backs nothing big but enough that I might not be able to trade them. I contacted them and they were more than willing to send new ones providing I sent the old ones back.

The problem is I live in Canada and had them shipped to a place in the US that charges $5 per package. Mouse pins was nice enough to refund me for the pins that were damaged.  I would have to say I will do business with them again.


----------



## MountNittany

Jen M said:


> I just thought I would post this here because I think more people will see it here than on the other thread I post in. I got my pins from Mouse pins. I compared the weight of them to pins my neighbor bought at Disney. They all seem to be really. I know they are probably propins. There were some that had some damage to the backs nothing big but enough that I might not be able to trade them. I contacted them and they were more than willing to send new ones providing I sent the old ones back.
> 
> The problem is I live in Canada and had them shipped to a place in the US that charges $5 per package. Mouse pins was nice enough to refund me for the pins that were damaged.  I would have to say I will do business with them again.



As long as the damage is not very bad, you can trade them to CMs .

Seems like there is nothing wrong with trading any of the pins you got.


----------



## Jen M

MountNittany said:


> As long as the damage is not very bad, you can trade them to CMs .
> 
> Seems like there is nothing wrong with trading any of the pins you got.



I am sure most of them can be traded. I will have to decide if I will trade the damaged ones.


----------



## pixiewings71

Jen, to tell the difference between pro pins and the regular Disney pins rub your finger over both of them, they Disney pin will be slightly bumpy, the pro pin will be smooth.  Also look at the backs, the pro pins don't have anything on the back except the Disney copyright, the ODTP (official disney trading pins) will have a stamp on the back that says they are ODTP.


----------



## Jen M

Kerri
I would have to get my neighbors pins to check the top. They do feel smooth but at the sametime you can feel where there is any sliver or gold on the front as for the backs I only have one that has only the trade mark on it. The rest have a trade mark and the ODTP symbol. Some even say # whatever of # whatever. I think I got lucky with mouse pins.


----------



## leilaandjamilsmom

I have used OliveJuiceyou21 multiple times and have had great experiences every single time. They communicate very well and all the pins I got from them were authentic and came in the original packaging like the ones I bought from the parks last year. One time I even won a bid on a pin that I forgot I already had, sent an email as soon as I could and he/she traded it out for me no problem. They ship really fast also. Anytime I want pins I always use them!!!!


----------



## MountNittany

Tomorrow's planned updates:
Alphabatized for easy reading
Direct links to each good seller's My World page (if I am allowed to do this)


----------



## erinch

Hi -- just found this thread. We are heading to Disney in a month -- my 13 yr old DD is bringing a friend, and they've suddenly decided they are too old for autographs, they want to trade pins. They will have zero interest in these pins after the experience, and neither of them has much spending money saved up to really get into it. 

Is there a thread on which legitimate sellers have pin lots which are "legal" for trading, at the cheapest prices? I tried searching, but the search engine doesn't seem to be working.

Again, not at all interested in collectibles, only in helping them amass a lot to trade when we get there.


----------



## Tammylynn

erinch said:


> Is there a thread on which legitimate sellers have pin lots which are "legal" for trading, at the cheapest prices? I tried searching, but the search engine doesn't seem to be working.



This thread would be a good start.  Find the green sellers and buy from them.  Dis board members have found them to be selling authentic pins for great prices.

As far as just being 'legal', Disney will accept any metal pins that have the Disney copyright on the back.  The problem is that there are fake pins out there that have the copyright but are not authentic.

I encourage you to purchase from the sellers in the first post.  That way, you won't be inadvertently bringing scrapper/fake pins into the parks!
Mousepinsonline has big lots for cheap.  Maybe you can start there.


----------



## pixiewings71

Jen M said:


> Kerri
> I would have to get my neighbors pins to check the top. They do feel smooth but at the sametime you can feel where there is any sliver or gold on the front as for the backs I only have one that has only the trade mark on it. The rest have a trade mark and the ODTP symbol. Some even say # whatever of # whatever. I think I got lucky with mouse pins.



You can compare the ones you got from MP.  Just find the ones that have the ODPT symbol and ones that just have a copyright, the ODPT pins are the "good" ones, the others will be the pro pins, you can also pop onto MP again and click thru their inventory to see what is what.  off to the right of the home page is a link to click that says "pro pins", just click and you can see the Propins they have listed.   Any of the ones that say CL/HM pins are ODPT pins.  HTH!


----------



## Jen M

pixiewings71 said:


> You can compare the ones you got from MP.  Just find the ones that have the ODPT symbol and ones that just have a copyright, the ODPT pins are the "good" ones, the others will be the pro pins, you can also pop onto MP again and click thru their inventory to see what is what.  off to the right of the home page is a link to click that says "pro pins", just click and you can see the Propins they have listed.   Any of the ones that say CL/HM pins are ODPT pins.  HTH!



Thanks. I checked and I think I only got 1 propin. Which is really good. He was great. I sent him my paypal email address yesterday and my credit of just over $10 was there for the 6 pins that had some damage to them. I would buy from him again. 

I even went to the closest Disney store today which by the way took an hour to get to only to find out that they haven't carried trading pins in over a year. I was so sad but did get some great deals on there summer stuff.


----------



## annnewjerz

Hi everyone! Just thought I would add my list of sellers on e-bay that I have purchased from and from what I can see, all look like authentic pins. In addition, shipping was fast, cost was reasonable and communication with the sellers was great. 

- Olivejuiceyou21
- Domdisneypin
- Disneypalace
- Beekerlg
- Thewill
- Hobbystopnow
- Massdisneyfreak

Of these sellers, I have purchased the most from Olivejuiceyou21, Domdisneypin, Thewill, Disneypalace and Massdisneyfreak. 

Compared to my pins that were purchased in WDW directly and after looking them up on pinpics, I am confident that they are authentic Disney pins and I wouldn't hesitate to buy from these sellers again (in fact, I'm looking at some pins right now )


----------



## MountNittany

annnewjerz said:


> Hi everyone! Just thought I would add my list of sellers on e-bay that I have purchased from and from what I can see, all look like authentic pins. In addition, shipping was fast, cost was reasonable and communication with the sellers was great.
> 
> - Olivejuiceyou21
> - Domdisneypin
> - Disneypalace
> - Beekerlg
> - Thewill
> - Hobbystopnow
> - Massdisneyfreak
> 
> Of these sellers, I have purchased the most from Olivejuiceyou21, Domdisneypin, Thewill, Disneypalace and Massdisneyfreak.
> 
> Compared to my pins that were purchased in WDW directly and after looking them up on pinpics, I am confident that they are authentic Disney pins and I wouldn't hesitate to buy from these sellers again (in fact, I'm looking at some pins right now )



I have to go right now, but I will add them to the list by tomorrow. Thank you!


----------



## Jen M

So tonight wasn't such a good night and I couldn't sleep because of some problems with a neighbor. I started looking on ebay and found some possible sellers selling scrappers. I made a list and also included some of the feedback that I could find. 

Remember I haven't dealt with thess people just what I could tell from ebay. Also sorry if some of the names have already been listed.


tradepinsforyou

phyllisf124
Hightly Questionable Pins Lots of Deep Depressions Color Inconsistencies etc

trifing 

funpins

zoom_time
BEWARE the pins I received had numerous counterfeit "scrapper" pins in the lot
Half the order was dup, post where loose on a few pins, items where misleading

jackaroopintraders

lotsofpins03

thinkerbelle102 (this one had 28 negative in the past 12 months)
11 out of 60 were the same pin. Very Very slow in receiving. Poor Service
4 counterfeit pins. Would not replace. Offered refund but shipping $ > pin value
Item Counterfeit...Returned to Seller...Money refunded
BEWARE - MOST IF NOT ALL PINS ARE FAKES FROM CHINA< NOT REAL PINS!!!!!
           Reply by thinkerbelle102 (Jan-14-09 11:33):
Buyer is an E-bay seller who kept merchandise then demands money or negative  
          Follow-up by sellingstarwarstoy (Jan-14-09 12:24):
CHECK HIS FEEDBACK, HAS SOLD FAKE PINS TO EVERYONE


----------



## pixiewings71

I looked at Thinkerbelles FB once and decided it wasn't worth it to try.  I do think that person is selling scrappers, the others I have no experience with either.  Thanks for doing some research, sorry you're having neighbor issues.


----------



## Jen M

pixiewings71 said:


> I looked at Thinkerbelles FB once and decided it wasn't worth it to try.  I do think that person is selling scrappers, the others I have no experience with either.  Thanks for doing some research, sorry you're having neighbor issues.



Thanks Kerri. I am sure I will do more looking tonight. I am still bothered by my neighbor. Looking at the pins help me not think about it.


----------



## MountNittany

Jen M said:


> So tonight wasn't such a good night and I couldn't sleep because of some problems with a neighbor. I started looking on ebay and found some possible sellers selling scrappers. I made a list and also included some of the feedback that I could find.
> 
> Remember I haven't dealt with thess people just what I could tell from ebay. Also sorry if some of the names have already been listed.
> 
> 
> tradepinsforyou
> 
> phyllisf124
> Hightly Questionable Pins Lots of Deep Depressions Color Inconsistencies etc
> 
> trifing
> 
> funpins
> 
> zoom_time
> BEWARE the pins I received had numerous counterfeit "scrapper" pins in the lot
> Half the order was dup, post where loose on a few pins, items where misleading
> 
> jackaroopintraders
> 
> lotsofpins03
> 
> thinkerbelle102 (this one had 28 negative in the past 12 months)
> 11 out of 60 were the same pin. Very Very slow in receiving. Poor Service
> 4 counterfeit pins. Would not replace. Offered refund but shipping $ > pin value
> Item Counterfeit...Returned to Seller...Money refunded
> BEWARE - MOST IF NOT ALL PINS ARE FAKES FROM CHINA< NOT REAL PINS!!!!!
> Reply by thinkerbelle102 (Jan-14-09 11:33):
> Buyer is an E-bay seller who kept merchandise then demands money or negative
> Follow-up by sellingstarwarstoy (Jan-14-09 12:24):
> CHECK HIS FEEDBACK, HAS SOLD FAKE PINS TO EVERYONE


Thanks for doing research . I'll add them as red/orange.


----------



## thelionqueen

I thought I would take a gander at ebay (haven't in awhile) and the FIRST seller I pull up literally made my stomach turn!!  Selling pins for .99 EACH with Free Shipping.  LOOK HOW MANY PINS HE HAS SOLD IN THE LAST 4 DAYS ALONE!!  Likely ALL of these scrappers are going to be traded at a park somewhere.  TRULY makes me ill!!
Tradepinsforyou

OVER 4,000 (YES FOUR THOUSAND) pins sold JUST from this seller in just 4 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
private listing -- US $0.99 50 Jul-07-09 12:40:37 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 12 Jul-07-09 12:24:35 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 15 Jul-07-09 11:46:25 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 10 Jul-07-09 11:02:43 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 50 Jul-07-09 11:00:11 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 45 Jul-07-09 10:48:51 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 30 Jul-07-09 10:46:48 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 5 Jul-07-09 09:22:57 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 50 Jul-07-09 09:04:09 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 19 Jul-07-09 09:01:34 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 100 Jul-07-09 08:41:10 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 200 Jul-07-09 07:23:45 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 100 Jul-07-09 06:53:58 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 60 Jul-07-09 06:00:45 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 25 Jul-07-09 05:31:22 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 31 Jul-07-09 04:19:47 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 40 Jul-07-09 03:55:28 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 6 Jul-07-09 03:27:57 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 45 Jul-06-09 23:27:09 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 100 Jul-06-09 23:10:11 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 12 Jul-06-09 21:57:24 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 50 Jul-06-09 21:30:46 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 100 Jul-06-09 20:40:35 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 20 Jul-06-09 20:25:48 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 5 Jul-06-09 20:16:08 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 80 Jul-06-09 20:14:28 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 5 Jul-06-09 20:13:08 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 10 Jul-06-09 19:53:22 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 150 Jul-06-09 19:49:21 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 12 Jul-06-09 19:43:51 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 30 Jul-06-09 19:32:51 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 100 Jul-06-09 19:32:46 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 1 Jul-06-09 19:26:35 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 50 Jul-06-09 18:32:18 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 50 Jul-06-09 18:15:05 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 15 Jul-06-09 18:09:29 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 90 Jul-06-09 18:02:52 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 40 Jul-06-09 18:00:12 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 60 Jul-06-09 17:44:50 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 50 Jul-06-09 17:09:42 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 9 Jul-06-09 16:20:10 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 10 Jul-06-09 15:57:41 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 10 Jul-06-09 15:56:19 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 25 Jul-06-09 15:53:28 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 2 Jul-06-09 15:36:38 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 50 Jul-06-09 15:29:32 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 10 Jul-06-09 15:01:37 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 25 Jul-06-09 13:39:30 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 150 Jul-06-09 13:39:00 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 50 Jul-06-09 13:36:58 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 50 Jul-06-09 13:33:22 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 100 Jul-06-09 13:30:55 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 100 Jul-06-09 13:18:44 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 20 Jul-06-09 11:48:58 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 40 Jul-06-09 11:31:34 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 15 Jul-06-09 11:14:27 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 15 Jul-06-09 10:37:42 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 40 Jul-06-09 10:12:22 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 40 Jul-06-09 10:02:09 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 150 Jul-06-09 09:30:25 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 200 Jul-06-09 08:36:44 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 25 Jul-06-09 08:21:08 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 20 Jul-06-09 07:20:38 PDT  
private listing -- US $0.99 10 Jul-06-09 06:30:27 PDT

(edited to note..didn't include all from last 4 days-got tired )


----------



## MountNittany

Yes, that is disgusting. I hope Disney starts cracking down on these idiots.


----------



## pixiewings71

And the worst part is if you left him negative FB it would be buried in minutes.....that's just wrong!!!!!


----------



## MountNittany

Think about that, she probably made about $3,000 in four days. How awful! I think I'll call Disney Legal now.


----------



## Tampa Mousekeeter

you guys all have very noble intentions...however you don't get that Disney does not care. We were actually at HS one day and saw someone who sells on Ebay and is a "big" pin trader at DTD with his entire family trading scrappers all day long. We approached several managers as well as Customer Relations with several of the pins ( all lollipops) and they looked at us like we were nuts...we even had a CM who traded with them come with us to one manager and nothing happened....good luck- maybe you will have better luck than us...one good thing is they are on your bad Ebay list !


----------



## MountNittany

Tampa Mousekeeter said:


> you guys all have very noble intentions...however you don't get that Disney does not care. We were actually at HS one day and saw someone who sells on Ebay and is a "big" pin trader at DTD with his entire family trading scrappers all day long. We approached several managers as well as Customer Relations with several of the pins ( all lollipops) and they looked at us like we were nuts...we even had a CM who traded with them come with us to one manager and nothing happened....good luck- maybe you will have better luck than us...one good thing is they are on your bad Ebay list !



I have to disagree with you. Some CMs may not care, but the Disney Company cares. They are losing so much money because of scrappers!


----------



## Tampa Mousekeeter

MountNittany said:


> I have to disagree with you. Some CMs may not care, but the Disney Company cares. They are losing so much money because of scrappers!



we thought the same....we went to quite a few managers that day along with the manager of marketing at HS...every one of them was disinterested in our story...plus this same "pintrader" who is at DTD every day bragged to several other traders that he ordered 5,000 scrappers from China himself, they also complained about him to Disney management...again nothing....like I said good luck.


----------



## iheartdisney

To clear my name...i wasn't ACCUSING anyone of anything. Some of the posts on the other thread were judging sellers as negative just by looking at the listings. That is what i was referring to as a witch hunt. 

Back to the topic at hand, definately put Travelinwynns in the red. Several years ago I bought from them, at a price of about 2.50 a pin. back then I knew hardly anything about pin trading, other than less than $2, thay are probably fake. I bought again from them a few months ago, and I got some definate scrappers, I'll post pics as soon as my I find my camera. How do I know they are scrappers? They were the ice sculpture HM pins, and a week earlier I got a few of them from a CM at DCA who pulled them out of his pocket, saying he just got them from backstage. (ironically, the CM pulled the pins out in small plastic bags...) Anyway, the color is definatly off on them, as well as the size and font. I chose not to return them, and use them for scrapbooking instead. (cut the backs off and glue them on.) that way, I won't return them, and they won't re-enter circulation. 

has anyone had experience with the seller  lvnapoli? they have several booster sets for sale.
Thanks!


----------



## MountNittany

iheartdisney said:


> To clear my name...i wasn't ACCUSING anyone of anything. Some of the posts on the other thread were judging sellers as negative just by looking at the listings. That is what i was referring to as a witch hunt.
> 
> Back to the topic at hand, definately put Travelinwynns in the red. Several years ago I bought from them, at a price of about 2.50 a pin. back then I knew hardly anything about pin trading, other than less than $2, thay are probably fake. I bought again from them a few months ago, and I got some definate scrappers, I'll post pics as soon as my I find my camera. How do I know they are scrappers? They were the ice sculpture HM pins, and a week earlier I got a few of them from a CM at DCA who pulled them out of his pocket, saying he just got them from backstage. (ironically, the CM pulled the pins out in small plastic bags...) Anyway, the color is definatly off on them, as well as the size and font. I chose not to return them, and use them for scrapbooking instead. (cut the backs off and glue them on.) that way, I won't return them, and they won't re-enter circulation.
> 
> has anyone had experience with the seller  lvnapoli? they have several booster sets for sale.
> Thanks!


Thank you very much! I have never even heard about lvnapoli.


----------



## maidenfairy

I just got some pins from thewill and they are great. Your list was very helpful to me. I went to who was listed in green and avoided the rest.


----------



## chaoscent

I just bought pins from TheWill and I am very happy with them.  So happy I just went back and bought more.   Penny


----------



## MountNittany

maidenfairy said:


> I just got some pins from thewill and they are great. Your list was very helpful to me. I went to who was listed in green and avoided the rest.


Thank you very much 


chaoscent said:


> I just bought pins from TheWill and I am very happy with them.  So happy I just went back and bought more.   Penny


That's great!


----------



## MountNittany

added gold to the red list


----------



## pixiewings71

Just bumping to keep this up at the top   I've referred a few people from the Budget Board, I'm hoping the bump will make it easier to find this thread for them.


----------



## wdwpins

A while back I was looking at listings by nannub.

All of fixed priced listings said, "you are bidding on..."

I wrote to him or her asking how you can bid on a fixed-price listing.  I got a nasty email back, which I promptly reported to ebay.


----------



## 2MOdisneyfans

I think I got scrappers  from Mousepinsonline today.  I only bought 5, but I think they are all scrappers.  I have checked with pinpics and they described  possible fakes. I have a gonzo with a mouse ears, mine is dated 2009, but the originals are dated 2008. I got a Donald Duck as a doctor that is limited edition and from the description of a fake one, mine matches the fake one. It also is messed up on the foot. 
Another one is John and Michael flying, it doesn't list a fake but says the back should have one pin post, mine has two. A hidden mickey one that comes up on the scrappers list (when I looked at the pictures of scrappers), but when you search it, it is not even found.  And the last one has Disneyland Paris on it with no date. I didn't think they were to send any that were not from Disneyland (CA) or DisneyWorld.  I did e-mail about the Disneyland Paris one, but have not heard anything yet.

I glad I only bought the 5 pin grab bag. At least I was only out $14.00.

I really don't know if they are fake, but I don't think I will be taking them with us to trade.


----------



## iheartdisney

2MOdisneyfans said:


> I think I got scrappers  from Mousepinsonline today.  I only bought 5, but I think they are all scrappers.  I have checked with pinpics and they described  possible fakes. I have a gonzo with a mouse ears, mine is dated 2009, but the originals are dated 2008. I got a Donald Duck as a doctor that is limited edition and from the description of a fake one, mine matches the fake one. It also is messed up on the foot.
> Another one is John and Michael flying, it doesn't list a fake but says the back should have one pin post, mine has two. A hidden mickey one that comes up on the scrappers list (when I looked at the pictures of scrappers), but when you search it, it is not even found.  And the last one has Disneyland Paris on it with no date. I didn't think they were to send any that were not from Disneyland (CA) or DisneyWorld.  I did e-mail about the Disneyland Paris one, but have not heard anything yet.
> 
> I glad I only bought the 5 pin grab bag. At least I was only out $14.00.
> 
> I really don't know if they are fake, but I don't think I will be taking them with us to trade.



The muppets are an open edition, so so it is not necessarily a scrapper if dated '09. What does the back of it look like? Our trip to DL last month we noticed most of the '09 pins now have a different back. It is embossed with mickey ears...can't think of how to describe it, but it is not a smmoth back anymore, and we got a few muppets with mouse ears, that had the new backing.


----------



## 2MOdisneyfans

iheartdisney said:


> The muppets are an open edition, so so it is not necessarily a scrapper if dated '09. What does the back of it look like? Our trip to DL last month we noticed most of the '09 pins now have a different back. It is embossed with mickey ears...can't think of how to describe it, but it is not a smmoth back anymore, and we got a few muppets with mouse ears, that had the new backing.



It does have the mickey heads on it.


----------



## pixiewings71

They don't all have the mickey heads tho, remember that.  But yes, the muppets are open edition and will have different years stamped on the back.  I've received Paris pins from MP, you won't have any problems trading them.  Everyone loves Paris pins.  
Which HM do you have?  If I know anything about it I'm happy to help you out with them.  Also, the John & Michael, which one is that?  If it's a rack pin sometimes they will have a post added if the pin is heavy or seems to "swing" much.  

Remember that even if your pin is on the scrapper page that doesn't mean the one YOU have is a scrapper, it just means that there are scrappers out there.  I know I have a lot of older (08-early 09 so really not old) sets (bowling pins, ice sculpters, coins) from DL that are now being scrapped, mine are legit so if I sold mine on eBay they would be real but pinpics would list the scrappers.  Let me know what your HM pin is, I'll see if I can help you search it out on pinpics.


----------



## 2MOdisneyfans

pixiewings71 said:


> They don't all have the mickey heads tho, remember that.  But yes, the muppets are open edition and will have different years stamped on the back.  I've received Paris pins from MP, you won't have any problems trading them.  Everyone loves Paris pins.
> Which HM do you have?  If I know anything about it I'm happy to help you out with them.  Also, the John & Michael, which one is that?  If it's a rack pin sometimes they will have a post added if the pin is heavy or seems to "swing" much.
> 
> Remember that even if your pin is on the scrapper page that doesn't mean the one YOU have is a scrapper, it just means that there are scrappers out there.  I know I have a lot of older (08-early 09 so really not old) sets (bowling pins, ice sculpters, coins) from DL that are now being scrapped, mine are legit so if I sold mine on eBay they would be real but pinpics would list the scrappers.  Let me know what your HM pin is, I'll see if I can help you search it out on pinpics.



The John and Michael one, they are flying. John has a Top Hat and umbrella, and Michael has a teddy bear.

The HM one is a purple coffee mug with Mickey on it. 2007 (the rectangle around the copyright is a little messed up. like it got cut off.) The one that shows up on Pinpics is a yellow mug with  Minnie sleeping. It says it is a set of 4. The one I have has 2 of 4 on it.

If you think these are ok, I would like to order a few more. I am just a little hesitant.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## pixiewings71

Ok, that John & Michael is an open edition set, I can't remember how many pin posts it should have but I would imagine it's fine.  

I have that mug set, I think my purple one says 2007 on the back too. According to pinpics it should say 2006 but all of mine say 07 except the Minnie mug which says 05 I think.....look it over carefully, see if there are any "dimples" or "divits" in the paint, see if the finish is shiny or matte and see if you can see any scratch marks that all go in the same direction, some of those are signs of scrappers.  If photos would work I'd ask you to take some but I wouldn't be able to tell anyway.  Now, I did find out on this set that it was released twice, in 05 and again in 06/07 so you're probably OK with this one. Anyway, I did a search on pinpics for you and got this link, you'll see your pin there and while it does say there are scrappers I'm leaning towards you're OK with yours...
http://pinpics.com/cgi-bin/search.cgi?page=1&sid=9966.1247776685&view=v2
For future reference if you want to use pinpics click on the search button on the left when you are on the home page, then scroll down and click continue, then scroll down again and enter a description, then you'll get a hit on your search.  If your search comes up without pictures you can change your "view" by clicking the button on the right, then you can see pictures and it makes searching much easier.  HTH!


----------



## 2MOdisneyfans

pixiewings71 said:


> Ok, that John & Michael is an open edition set, I can't remember how many pin posts it should have but I would imagine it's fine.
> 
> I have that mug set, I think my purple one says 2007 on the back too. According to pinpics it should say 2006 but all of mine say 07 except the Minnie mug which says 05 I think.....look it over carefully, see if there are any "dimples" or "divits" in the paint, see if the finish is shiny or matte and see if you can see any scratch marks that all go in the same direction, some of those are signs of scrappers.  If photos would work I'd ask you to take some but I wouldn't be able to tell anyway.  Now, I did find out on this set that it was released twice, in 05 and again in 06/07 so you're probably OK with this one. Anyway, I did a search on pinpics for you and got this link, you'll see your pin there and while it does say there are scrappers I'm leaning towards you're OK with yours...
> http://pinpics.com/cgi-bin/search.cgi?page=1&sid=9966.1247776685&view=v2
> For future reference if you want to use pinpics click on the search button on the left when you are on the home page, then scroll down and click continue, then scroll down again and enter a description, then you'll get a hit on your search.  If your search comes up without pictures you can change your "view" by clicking the button on the right, then you can see pictures and it makes searching much easier.  HTH!



I think the John and Michael one is fine. The coffe mug, I can move the paint on Mickey's right foot.(it is not really like paint, more like a putty) It is also dicolored there.  The Gonzo pin had scratches going in the same directions (if you look closely).

Again, thank you for your help.

Is there any other website you recommend?  I don't do e-bay.


----------



## pixiewings71

Please check the thread below regarding good sellers, most of them are eBay but there should be a few that are not.


----------



## Suzy Mouse

Hi everyone,
I just made my first disney pin purchase on ebay through zoom.time. It's very difficult for me to tell if they are real pins or scrappers. Of course I came across this term after I made the purchase. I bought 100 for $126. There weren't any duplicates and they each came in a tiny ziploc bag. 

To me it would appear that these aren't authentic because how could I get them so cheap? My daughter is very upset and thinks that she was lied to.  We've been trading pins for years now and it's amazing how closely we are looking at the pins now. It's so difficult to tell the real ones from the phonies.

I guess my question is could these all be scrappers? Being that they were in baggies and so cheap? How else could the seller make a profit?


----------



## pixiewings71

Suzanne, I've never purchased from that seller but yes, given the price you paid I would assume they are scrappers.    Visit pinpics.com, use the search function to search for pins you've received and see what they say regarding those pins.  I'm sorry you seem to have received bad pins.


----------



## pixiewings71

Update, I purchased a lot of 20 pins from fox trading (even tho they are on the bad list) and honestly, out of the 20 I got 5 that I feel are scrappers.  When compared to my originals these 5 have divits, off coloration and some feel lighter.  Overall I am happy with this lot, I also have 6 more pins coming from them and will report on those when they are received.


----------



## pixiewings71

Bump!


----------



## MountNittany

pixiewings71 said:


> Update, I purchased a lot of 20 pins from fox trading (even tho they are on the bad list) and honestly, out of the 20 I got 5 that I feel are scrappers.  When compared to my originals these 5 have divits, off coloration and some feel lighter.  Overall I am happy with this lot, I also have 6 more pins coming from them and will report on those when they are received.



Shall I put them on orange?


----------



## MountNittany

I ordered this pin: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 from kittykat2bad. Let's see what comes, and I'll report back. I missed this pin release by one day!


----------



## pixiewings71

MountNittany said:


> Shall I put them on orange?



Yes, maybe.  I got another 6 pins that were singles I won from them and only 1 was a scrapper.  The other 5 were good and one was an LE.


----------



## starstruck93

Has anyone ordered from disneyaddicts, galpaisley or yankeefan77  ? Thanks so much!  April


----------



## MountNittany

starstruck93 said:


> Has anyone ordered from disneyaddicts, galpaisley or yankeefan77  ? Thanks so much!  April



No, sorry


----------



## iheartdisney

I ordered several sets of booster packs from ebay seller, lvnapoli, and they all appear legit, in the packaging, for under $10 for 4 pins, plus shipping per lot.


----------



## starstruck93

MountNittany said:


> No, sorry



I hope they're good. They all had great feedback, Thanks for your response  April


----------



## MountNittany

starstruck93 said:


> I hope they're good. They all had great feedback, Thanks for your response  April



Feedback often means nothing... Most people can't tell a scrapper from a real pin, and that's understandable. I'll check out their auctions and report back with my best guess.


----------



## MountNittany

starstruck93 said:


> I hope they're good. They all had great feedback, Thanks for your response  April



No big lots, so I think you may be good with those three. I can't tell, obviously, without looking at one of their pins, though, and even then, I probably still won't be able to tell.


----------



## starstruck93

MountNittany said:


> No big lots, so I think you may be good with those three. I can't tell, obviously, without looking at one of their pins, though, and even then, I probably still won't be able to tell.




Thanks so much for checking them out for me! Very nice of you! I did'nt by any large lots... all were about 2-7$ each. I bought an Aristrocats 4 piece pin set on a card. I LOOOOVVE that movie! I'm totally new to this so I have no idea how to tell a fake from a real.... I won a really cute one today...it this one.. It's so cute!..................
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=350228634333

I'm also obsessed with the Haunted Mansion pins!


----------



## MountNittany

starstruck93 said:


> Thanks so much for checking them out for me! Very nice of you! I did'nt by any large lots... all were about 2-7$ each. I bought an Aristrocats 4 piece pin set on a card. I LOOOOVVE that movie! I'm totally new to this so I have no idea how to tell a fake from a real.... I won a really cute one today...it this one.. It's so cute!..................
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=350228634333
> 
> I'm also obsessed with the Haunted Mansion pins!



I LOVE the Dole Whip pin... I traded for it a few years back. I actually have that whole set.


----------



## MountNittany

I am putting pinsonthego on the red list. This lady is obviously bibbity bobbity botuique, or whatever her name is. She writes the same way, her feedback responses are the same "blackmail" "responded to all emails" and the title of her "buy as many as you need" is the same as BBBC. Anyways, if I am wrong about her being BBBC, she sells scrappers anyway. She only has 40 styles, which is an immediate red flag. Think about it, how could she only have 40 styles? The only way to sell pins at a low price is to buy them for a low price from someone else and sell them at a low price, unless you are the person trying to liquidate them. If you do buy cheap pins and resell them, you will have a variety of pins, not just 40 styles. DO NOT BUY FROM PINSONTHEGO PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MountNittany

bump


----------



## Meezers

Now I am just sick.  Haven't done disney or boards in about 3 years.  Just bought some pins on e-bay cause I enjoy putting CL/HM pins back INTO the park.  Think I got some from shells7pak.

Why do people do this?  I think some on e-bay buy from China and then go and trade in the parks and sell those online.  So there is JUNK on the CM lanyards most of the time.

I am an adult pin trader and HATE to see kids trading away what I KNOW are good pins for scrap.  I have been known to speak quietly to a parent and tell them (not sure if it is appreciated or not).  I wish the CM knew more about the pins and would refresh their lanyard after it was full of junk.

Oh well....I KNOW I have some good HM/CL from last time and will be hoping to find some people who just like pin trading for what it is (saying hello and meeting new people) and who are NOT in it for profit.  Karma stinks and these lowlifes will get what they deserve....eventually!


----------



## MountNittany

Don't worry about it. You didn't know about scrappers back then. Glad you now see how greedy people are though.


----------



## wanna_b_n_disney

I scan through this thread, and I may of missed it, but I am wondering about Zoom-time?  Are they ligit?  My DH is thinking of ordering, and I told him before he does I'd like to check with my Dis Friends to be sure... I trust you guys... Cus you can't always belive they are by the FB 

oh and 2 more cfc93 and mikeand nancy1020 sorry

TIA


----------



## pixiewings71

I don't find zoom time with any searches, but I did find cfc93 and I would assume from the quantity of pins they have available that the majority of them are not good.  And mikeand nancy1020  I'd assume the same thing.  I have not purchased from either of them tho so I cannot say for sure.  If it was me, I would not purchase from them.


----------



## MountNittany

cfc is probably all scrappers

I'd try buying from mikeandnancy, I probably will soon.


----------



## pixiewings71

I ordered a while ago from gold747, I got a lot of 15, all but 2 were bad.  I contacted him and he offered me a refund, I told him I would accept either a refund or replacement and he was going to replace them.  I got a message from him yesterday asking if I would accept a refund as he wasn't sure what he has that is good and what is bad, I told him I'd accept either resolution and today he refunded me.  I probably won't bid on any of his other auctions after this transaction but I cannot say that he is knowingly selling scrappers.


----------



## pixiewings71

Mt Nittany, can you change Gold747 from red to yellow, he did give me a full refund and he did ask me to give him another try.  I think I will bid on another of his auctions to see what I get.  I would advise caution when buying from him currently but I would say he's honest enough to give another chance.


----------



## CarolinaGirlTiss

I had an awesome transaction with puppysnuggler2. I don't know if they regularly sell pins or were just getting rid of some of their own. All of my pins came on their original black tags (whatever you call these) or in the boxes they were bought in (or gifted in). Got some great deals too. I would highly recommend them.

If they are already listed on the thread I apologize. The name was not familar so I didn't think they had been.


----------



## xlaineyx

Hi could you add a couple of sellers to your bad sellers list. These are sellers on ebay UK. The first is directsuppliesuk I purchased 8 pins off them in a grab bag type auction where you decide how many pins you want and they send you random pins that they claim have been traded by them personally in disney parks. When they arrived they had sent ariel, eric, 3 peter pan chess piece hidden mickeys & 3 mickey pins. 2 of the mickey pins... darth vader Mickey and the Mickey & Donald patriotic car only had one eye painted on the mickeys! I emailed the seller to say I think I had a couple of scrappers and they replied saying they try to weed out any scrappers but they sometimes get through. They offered to send 2 replacement pins the email was signed by ANDY. When the replacement pins arrived I was sent raiders of the lost Arc Mickey and Mickey with goofy in the herbie car. On both of these pins the eyes were still gold metal... not even painted!
I had a look on ebay for other pics of these pins and decided these look like scrappers too. What I also found was another seller called andyorangeplanes who seemed to have all the pins listed that were in the lot I got from directsuppliesuk he too was also called andy and the location of the seller is the same area too. Coincidence? I will let you decide! Both the sellers have good feedback but not 100% and if you go far enough back you will find the negatives saying "Warning Fake Pins" wish I had looked that far back. I have learnt now. I will only be buying off the list of green sellers from now on even if it means buying from the USA.
Pin trading has only just begun in the Disney stores in the UK and I doubt the cast members will know what to look for in a good or bad pin. Also I was trying to find the page of scrappers pics on pinpice but could not find it. Could you please post a link where I can see pics of scrappers. Many thanks!


----------



## MountNittany

xlaineyx said:


> Hi could you add a couple of sellers to your bad sellers list. These are sellers on ebay UK. The first is directsuppliesuk I purchased 8 pins off them in a grab bag type auction where you decide how many pins you want and they send you random pins that they claim have been traded by them personally in disney parks. When they arrived they had sent ariel, eric, 3 peter pan chess piece hidden mickeys & 3 mickey pins. 2 of the mickey pins... darth vader Mickey and the Mickey & Donald patriotic car only had one eye painted on the mickeys! I emailed the seller to say I think I had a couple of scrappers and they replied saying they try to weed out any scrappers but they sometimes get through. They offered to send 2 replacement pins the email was signed by ANDY. When the replacement pins arrived I was sent raiders of the lost Arc Mickey and Mickey with goofy in the herbie car. On both of these pins the eyes were still gold metal... not even painted!
> I had a look on ebay for other pics of these pins and decided these look like scrappers too. What I also found was another seller called andyorangeplanes who seemed to have all the pins listed that were in the lot I got from directsuppliesuk he too was also called andy and the location of the seller is the same area too. Coincidence? I will let you decide! Both the sellers have good feedback but not 100% and if you go far enough back you will find the negatives saying "Warning Fake Pins" wish I had looked that far back. I have learnt now. I will only be buying off the list of green sellers from now on even if it means buying from the USA.
> Pin trading has only just begun in the Disney stores in the UK and I doubt the cast members will know what to look for in a good or bad pin. Also I was trying to find the page of scrappers pics on pinpice but could not find it. Could you please post a link where I can see pics of scrappers. Many thanks!



There is no real page of scrappers on Pinpics. Also, I have seen a lot of pins with gold eyes. They may not be scrappers. I will add them to the red list, though, because they have only 30 "styles". 

As for Andyorangeplanes, do you know for a fact that they are scrappers? I will not add them to the red list if it is not certain. They don't really have any lots in their history, which makes it a better chance that they are real.

I have a few sellers to possibly add to the red list, could someone please check for me and agree/disagree?

earstwoyou, who only has 30 different styles,  which probably means that they are scrappers.

Also, pins_surplus, who is definitely BBBC. Look at their description, vs BBBC's. I'll PM a link to both of them to anyone who wants. The descriptions are the exact same, and the layout is the exact same except for a few changes. They definately just changed a few things in the code. They have the same font, the same layout, and the same annoying music. I am adding them right now, regardless of what everyone else says.


----------



## Tink415

The last couple of weeks I've been purchasing pins from past holidays spent at WDW. Being a newbie buyer I have a couple questions, any help is appreciated  

Has anyone bought pins from Your WDW Store? I purchased 10 days ago, haven't received pins or responses to my email...I'm not sure what to think..

Also, if an EBAY seller sends you the wrong pin, how does a good seller handle it?  I was sent a pin that doesn't match the EBAY description (the pin has a different scene and year on it) and the person is telling me the pins are the same, when obviously they are not..the person says send it back and they will refund..I'm not so sure as this pin took twice as long to arrive as those sent by other sellers...I guess I have to follow the Pay Pay dispute process?

thanks!


----------



## MountNittany

Tink415 said:


> The last couple of weeks I've been purchasing pins from past holidays spent at WDW. Being a newbie buyer I have a couple questions, any help is appreciated
> 
> Has anyone bought pins from Your WDW Store? I purchased 10 days ago, haven't received pins or responses to my email...I'm not sure what to think..
> 
> Also, if an EBAY seller sends you the wrong pin, how does a good seller handle it?  I was sent a pin that doesn't match the EBAY description (the pin has a different scene and year on it) and the person is telling me the pins are the same, when obviously they are not..the person says send it back and they will refund..I'm not so sure as this pin took twice as long to arrive as those sent by other sellers...I guess I have to follow the Pay Pay dispute process?
> 
> thanks!


Not sure about Your WDW Store

A good eBay seller should refund you the full price, plus shipping, plus your shipping cost, or refund you your shipping cost and send the other pin free of charge. This is just my opinion, but that would be the best way for customer service. I'd just open a PayPal Dispute if I were you, but wait for another person's opinion also.


----------



## pixiewings71

Oh I definitely think that person who sent the wrong pin should make it right.  Filing a dispute is what I would do!  

Mt Nittany, I'll check those ebayers out from home tonight, PM me the auction you think belongs to BBBC please.  

And to the UK trader, welcome to our board!!   We are happy to have you, I will review the sellers you listed as well and give my thoughts on those.    I hope you love our hobby and thank you for being aware of scrappers!! 

Oh and to find scrappers on pinpics, just use the search function.  Hit search and scroll down, hit search again and scroll down, here you enter "scrappers" in the box and hit enter, it will link you to known scrappers.


----------



## MountNittany

xlaineyx, I now see that you are new to the Disboards!


----------



## pixiewings71

I think based on what directsuppliesuk has up for auction that these are probably bad.  Maybe not all of them, but some of them at least.  
As for andyorangeplanes, it appears he has some that to my knowledge have not been scrapped yet so I'm unsure.  He also doesn't have a lot up for auction so I'm hesitant to point fingers at that seller.  

Mt Nittany, I checked earstwoyou and honestly, when I see all those lots of 100 and the "pick your own" lot at such a great price I have to assume those are mostly scrappers.  
I think I'd have to agree with you about pins_surplus, that is way too similar to BBBC.


----------



## pixiewings71

Disneypinsrus, not good.....I received some that are very bad, rack pins were OK but none of the LE's or HM's were.


----------



## CarolinaGirlTiss

Pixie and Mount when you get a chance could you please go to the thread New to Pin Trading - Please Help (I think that is the title of it) and offer some help to that poster. I have looked and given my best advice but would like for some others to look as well. Thanks!


----------



## pixiewings71

CarolinaGirlTiss said:


> Pixie and Mount when you get a chance could you please go to the thread New to Pin Trading - Please Help (I think that is the title of it) and offer some help to that poster. I have looked and given my best advice but would like for some others to look as well. Thanks!



No problem, and my advice was very similar to yours.


----------



## CarolinaGirlTiss

I have another seller I will be adding to the list but I am not sure which list yet. I bought two "lots" of four pins from them.....one lot had four peek around pins in it and one lot had four guitar pins in it. Then I put in a offer on the Tinkerbell guitar pin and they accepted. The pins arrived yesterday but the Tinkerbell pin was not in there. I checked on ebay and it says all pins were shipped together. I have sent a message to the seller but haven't heard anything back. I am hoping they send the pin on to me. If I file an INR with paypal they (the seller) has delivery confirmation (since all the pins were supposedly shipped together) so I would lose. Not sure what I am going to do if I don't hear back from them.  I won't put the sellers name on here yet till I figure out how this is gonna work out.


----------



## Jen M

CarolinaGirlTiss said:


> I have another seller I will be adding to the list but I am not sure which list yet. I bought two "lots" of four pins from them.....one lot had four peek around pins in it and one lot had four guitar pins in it. Then I put in a offer on the Tinkerbell guitar pin and they accepted. The pins arrived yesterday but the Tinkerbell pin was not in there. I checked on ebay and it says all pins were shipped together. I have sent a message to the seller but haven't heard anything back. I am hoping they send the pin on to me. If I file an INR with paypal they (the seller) has delivery confirmation (since all the pins were supposedly shipped together) so I would lose. Not sure what I am going to do if I don't hear back from them.  I won't put the sellers name on here yet till I figure out how this is gonna work out.



Hopefully they will get back to you. I will still try and get paypal to help you. If paypal says you can send back the items and get a full refund make sure you ask that the seller has to pay the shipping back. I know a seller that had to pay for the person to ship the items back and the buyer also got a full refund.


----------



## CarolinaGirlTiss

I have thought about that Jen (filing a SNAD) but then that means I have to send back all the pins and I got a really good deal on these others. I just hope I hear from them and they make it right.


----------



## pixiewings71

CarolinaGirlTiss said:


> I have another seller I will be adding to the list but I am not sure which list yet. I bought two "lots" of four pins from them.....one lot had four peek around pins in it and one lot had four guitar pins in it. Then I put in a offer on the Tinkerbell guitar pin and they accepted. The pins arrived yesterday but the Tinkerbell pin was not in there. I checked on ebay and it says all pins were shipped together. I have sent a message to the seller but haven't heard anything back. I am hoping they send the pin on to me. If I file an INR with paypal they (the seller) has delivery confirmation (since all the pins were supposedly shipped together) so I would lose. Not sure what I am going to do if I don't hear back from them.  I won't put the sellers name on here yet till I figure out how this is gonna work out.



I wonder if it was the seller I mentioned above.  When I was reviewing what I'd won against what I'd received I noticed a pin was missing.   I contacted the seller but have heard nothing, mine were all shipped together as well.  If I do not receive the pin or any word from the seller (I will attempt contact 3 times before taking action) I will contact my credit card company and dispute the charge.


----------



## xlaineyx

Hello again and thank you to all who have welcomed me to the board. I'm loving pin trading. I started collecting them last year for my daughters after our first holiday to florida and have now started collecting them myself. Its great that the Disney Store in the UK have started doing the pin trading in the stores. Its not very big over here but I'm hoping it grows!
Thanks for your input on the UK sellers I mentioned. The reason I thought the pins with the gold eyes were scrappers was because when I compared them with other pictures of the same pins they had painted eyes.
I had actually thought that andyorangeplanes was the same person as directsuppliesuk. The person who emailed me from directsuppliesuk was called Andy and the shipping location is the exact same area of the UK as andyorangeplanes. I hate the though of I might be trading scrappers at my local Disney Store so I won't be trading any of the pins from directsuppliesuk.
I'm sticking to buying off the sellers on the green list and from the Disney Store from now on.


----------



## pixiewings71

I think it's great that the Disney Store employees over there do pin trading...I wish our Disney Store did it!!


----------



## pixiewings71

I got some pins today from domimgood, never ordered from him before but I asked him some very pointed questions and he was very polite and answered them all and very quickly too.  I got the pins from him today and they seem legit.  I started with a win of 5 total and I bid on more later so I am expecting more from him.  The second set has more CL & LE's on it.....I'll report more when I receive the 2nd shipment.


----------



## Anjelica

Kudos to pixiewings - she and I were on another thread regarding Disney Pins and she cited this collectors area.  I had no clue this existed and now I am glad to have found you folks.

I have a friend who I am 100% sure bought pins that were scrappers through  EBAY - they are $1.70 per pin - to let her children trade at the park.  

I've turned her on to this posting so hopefully if she is going to buy again through EBAY she won't get scrappers.


----------



## pixiewings71

Welcome to the Collector's Board Anjelica! I hope your friend finds us and is able to use our knowledge.


----------



## MountNittany

Good news everyone! pins_surplus is no longer registered! Maybe it had something to do with my email to eBay


----------



## CarolinaGirlTiss

Please put the seller dzneypins on the green list. This was the seller that left out my Tinkerbell guitar pin. She did send it to me and apologized. I think it was a genuine mistake. All of the pins I received from her were excellent.


----------



## Jen M

CarolinaGirlTiss said:


> Please put the seller dzneypins on the green list. This was the seller that left out my Tinkerbell guitar pin. She did send it to me and apologized. I think it was a genuine mistake. All of the pins I received from her were excellent.



That's great news. I am glad things worked out for you.


----------



## pixiewings71

So I got another small lot of 15 from Gold747, this lot is better but still has scrappers.  I would leave him on the yellow list so people know to use caution with his lots.  I know I won't be using him in the future, he's a nice guy but this is 2 lots I'm not happy with.  I am going to keep them and trade the ones I think are OK and keep the others.


----------



## holz99

Has anyone purchased from 423disneypinfreak? I contacted him about finding a couple of pins to complete a set and we have emailed and he has found one of those pins. I think he is a good seller but he did say that he could sell me a lot of pins and it would cost $42 for a lot of 20 and that is including shipping. I just want to make sure before I pay that much for pins that may not be good.


----------



## kleckner

Can anyone provide information on mikenadnancy 1020? Looking to buy pins....

Thanks,

Sam


----------



## jessrose18

I know they are on the "good list" but I just want to say that I got a set of 40 great pins from retiredreadingspecialist even some limited editions, and some pins I will be keeping, thanks for maintaining this thread.  They came out to 1.79 a pin I think, and every one checked out against the scrapper test!


----------



## MountNittany

holz99 said:


> Has anyone purchased from 423disneypinfreak? I contacted him about finding a couple of pins to complete a set and we have emailed and he has found one of those pins. I think he is a good seller but he did say that he could sell me a lot of pins and it would cost $42 for a lot of 20 and that is including shipping. I just want to make sure before I pay that much for pins that may not be good.


Nope sorry


kleckner said:


> Can anyone provide information on mikenadnancy 1020? Looking to buy pins....
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Sam


I might buy from them actually, just one pin though to see the quality. I'd buy from another seller for now, though.


jessrose18 said:


> I know they are on the "good list" but I just want to say that I got a set of 40 great pins from retiredreadingspecialist even some limited editions, and some pins I will be keeping, thanks for maintaining this thread.  They came out to 1.79 a pin I think, and every one checked out against the scrapper test!


Thanks!


----------



## MountNittany

I just received my http://pinpics.com/cgi-bin/pin.cgi?pin=49369&sid=6637.1251135678&act=tao Everest Piece of Disney History Pin from duckosaurus. I believe that it is a real pin. I'll put them on the green list, but if anyone has any problem please post. The only real issues I had were the price tag sticker and the Mickey back. The sticker was generic; it didn't have any picture on it. Not sure if that is the correct sticker, because I never purchased a PODH pin directly from Disney. Also, the Mickey back looks fake, but everyone has fake Mickey backs. He may have had the pin he sold me on a cork board, and took it off and picked up a back.


----------



## pixiewings71

Ok, I received pins from domimgood, some look good, others have dimpled paint and directional scratches, I got quite a few jumbo pins and a few of them have dimples and bumps in the enamel and 1 appears to have glitter where it's not supposed to, I would put him on the yellow list for sure.  
disneypinsrus definitely has scrappers and I still don't have the missing pin they "forgot" to ship yet....
moth339, 1 of the pins I won was very nice, the others are probable scrappers based on dimpling and directional scratches.


----------



## kleckner

Has anyone dealt with mikeandnancy1020?


----------



## MountNittany

kleckner said:


> Has anyone dealt with mikeandnancy1020?



I don't believe. I wouldn't buy from them yet, I'd probably put them on orange.

Sorry, school has really kept me busy lately. I'll update the list soon.


----------



## Drusilla

I bought 100 pins from Shells7pak a couple months ago for our November trip and put them away.  Over the weekend my daughter wanted to start packing for our trip so I thought we should divvy them up and put all of our pins on felt like we do.  I also had another 100 that I bought a couple months before that from dzneypins.  We went through all the pins at one time and they all got jumbled together and divvied up between the girls.

Now I see that Shells7pak is on a list of ebayers that sells scrappers and dzneypins sells real pins.  I have no idea which pins I got from which person!  From what I've read it is very hard to tell a scrapper from a real pin.  

What do I do???

Also, when trading in the parks is there any way to tell if my daughter's are trading for pins is there any way to tell if the pins she is getting are scrappers?  If I can figure out which pins are from Shells7pak and then toss them and re-buy another set of real pins from dzneypins, I don't want to end up with scrappers after the girls trade at the parks.

Thanks.


----------



## pixiewings71

My best advice would be to visit pinpics.com and search for each pin individually to see what the scrapper indicators are, or you could simply search for scrappers and see what hits you get.  To search on pinpics simply click the search button on the left, scroll to the bottom of the page (without clicking any boxes) and then hit continue, on the next page there will be a search box at the bottom, type the description of your pin or just type scrappers and you'll get results that way.  
I'm sorry you purchased probable scrappers.


----------



## Drusilla

^I'm sorry I did too.  I had no idea.  All I can do now is try to make it right.  I will visit pinpics and see what I can figure out.  Thanks.


----------



## pixiewings71

Don't beat yourself up about it, really, it's a learning experience.  I purchased from her as well, before I knew what scrappers were.....


----------



## DisneyFairy66

WOW! A friend of mine on here, directed me to this thread. I recently purchased 15 pins from the seller NANNUB who is a red light seller.  I looked at all my mine and to me they look legit!  I dont see any flaws or any issues that might strike me as "fake/scrappers".  Now question, I bought these pins to be used for tradiing in the parks for my upcoming trip.  

If I trade these pins, how will the cast member detect if they are scrappers or not??? Is it just a risk that is taken when trading pins?

Because in the past when I would trade with cast members they never looked at my pin to detect a fake...they just traded with no issues.  And some I traded are ones that I bought on ebay.


----------



## pixiewings71

DisneyFairy66 said:


> WOW! A friend of mine on here, directed me to this thread. I recently purchased 15 pins from the seller NANNUB who is a red light seller.  I looked at all my mine and to me they look legit!  I dont see any flaws or any issues that might strike me as "fake/scrappers".  Now question, I bought these pins to be used for tradiing in the parks for my upcoming trip.
> 
> If I trade these pins, how will the cast member detect if they are scrappers or not??? Is it just a risk that is taken when trading pins?
> 
> Because in the past when I would trade with cast members they never looked at my pin to detect a fake...they just traded with no issues.  And some I traded are ones that I bought on ebay.



The issue that we have with Nannub is not his pins per se, but his trading practices.  He will send a new trader into a store to buy a new pin, he will then trade for the new pin but he gives the new trader (or kids) scrappers in return.  He also purchases scrappers to trade with CM's for good pins then sells his pins for profit on eBay.  This is why Nannub is a red light seller.  You will have no problems trading as the pins you received are very likely good pins.


----------



## DisneyFairy66

Ok thank you!

Ya know after I really examined my pins, I did notice that his pins were lighter in weight than the ones I purchased at WDW!  So im a little weary.. But I have no idea how to tell exactly.  Cause some of my WDW ones that I purchased are light and some arent.  So confusing!!!

I guess its all a risk when trading in the parks because you dont know if someone traded a fake with a cast member!


----------



## pixiewings71

It's hard to tell, last weekend DBF and I purchased some pins from mystery tins, the problem is that many of the pins we opened had divets in the paint so it really can be hard to tell.  And we purchased pins that had directional scratches on them, so it's not an exact system but at least we have an idea of what we are looking for.


----------



## Danauk

I have recently purchased a few individual pins from a few different sellers on ebay (wanting to complete collections after my recent trip) so I will make sure I report on what I recieve.

I recieved 2 of the packages today and I am not sure if they are both scrappers(although I think I will have to look more closely at one pin.) I bought a completer set pin from ezpinner who seems to be a new seller (registered the end of May this year) but looking at the location and surname I think they might also be Travelinwynns. This pin looks legit, there is just one part of it that I need to take a closer look at.

The other pin was from andyorangeplanes, looking at this I think it might be a scrapper. The outlines of the details on the pin seem a little thicker that the picture on pinpics. But as I do not intend to trade either of these pins I will just add them both to my keepers bags.


----------



## Drusilla

I went to pinpics and did a search for "scrappers" and "unauthorized" pins.  Much to my dismay, quite a few of the pins that my daughter traded for on our very first trip were on the list and I'm pretty sure are scrappers.  During this trip we were introduced to pin trading and we went down to the AKL gift store every morning and bought a $27 starter kit with 6-7 pins in it for her to trade that day.  I'm disheartened to know that I did the "right" thing by not putting scrappers into the system but ended up with a bunch of scrappers in her trades.  

I don't have the heart to tell her that her pins are not real.  She loves them and enjoys them so I'm not going to ruin that.

I'm pretty sure that we got scrappers from the lot we bought on ebay from dzneypins and she is listed as "green" OK to buy from.  

So instead of working myself into an ulcer over it... I'm not going to worry about it.  We're just going to trade the pins my girls don't like for pins they do like on our next trip.  I'm not going to care if they are real or scrappers.  As long as my girls like their pins, I'm OK with it.  I know that's not a popular position to take but since it is so hard to tell the difference between real and scrapper, IDK what else to do.

In the future, I will not buy pins to trade on ebay.  I'll buy the starter sets at WDW even if it means they'll have less pins to trade.  If they trade for scrappers... as long as they like the pin... That's what's important.  At least then I'll know I'm not putting scrappers into the system.


----------



## Fredtaco

Just bought a bunch from cfc93 for my daughter off ebay.  I have concerns that most if not all are fakes.  About half I found on PinPics and the others are questionable at best.  Guess I'm going to have to find some other place that is legitimate and not insanely over priced.  The problem now becomes that trading in the parks is a crap shoot at best.  If people are unknowingly buying scrapper pins in the 100's and then trading them with castmembers the chances are pretty good that she will trade a real for fake.  I guess we'll take the stance that if she's happy with it we'll be happy with it and just leave it at that.


----------



## Overthemoon

We are new to pin trading (first trip actually) and looking to buy so of course I have questions. What do the CM's do with the pins they trade with the public? Could I actually be trading with the CM's and end up with scrappers that they have traded with other guests?

I also need 2 laynards. Any suggestions - are all lanyards equal?

Thanks!


----------



## Overthemoon

After reading the above posts I'm not too sure we will be trading pins at the "world" maybe just buy them new


----------



## pixiewings71

Overthemoon said:


> We are new to pin trading (first trip actually) and looking to buy so of course I have questions. What do the CM's do with the pins they trade with the public? Could I actually be trading with the CM's and end up with scrappers that they have traded with other guests?
> 
> I also need 2 laynards. Any suggestions - are all lanyards equal?
> 
> Thanks!





Overthemoon said:


> After reading the above posts I'm not too sure we will be trading pins at the "world" maybe just buy them new



Lanyards are lanyards, it really doesn't matter as long as you can stick a pin thru it.  You will want to avoid the "string" style lanyard due to that.  The CM's usually do not know how to tell a scrapper so yes, it's very possible you could end up with scrappers and not know it.  I know I have quite a few scrappers in my home collection, you can either let that discourage you completely or you can simply accept that it's very likely and collect them anyway.  You can chose to simply purchase them new in the parks, but be aware that you may not find Hidden Mickey or Cast Lanyard pins in the parks at all, those are generally only available by trading, altho you may find mystery packs and those will have the HM/CL pins.  
My suggestion would be to use the sellers listed in green on our main page and go from there, Pindy usually has lanyards and last time I ordered 50 pins from her I received 2 free lanyards, that was nice.


----------



## aja319se

Can anyone recommend a seller who does sell lots? It seems like anyone on Ebay who sells lots will have scrappers? 
I am hopeful to pick up 30 or so pins before our trip in 26 days. YIKES!

Long story short DH dad bought the kids lanyards on their trip this week and now they are interested in trading! Thanks Dad


----------



## poohbear8

I may have missed it, but what are scrapper pins? I should know this, but don't. Also, how do you tell?


----------



## disneyfan2

aja319se said:


> Can anyone recommend a seller who does sell lots? :



curious too!


----------



## pixiewings71

Pinderellas_Castle, she should be listed as green on page 1, she sent me a lot with 2 free lanyards, 50 pins for $89.99.  

Mickeystreasure, he should also be listed but he may not have any lots up right now.  


Scrappers can be very difficult to determine, it really varies from pin to pin.  Sometimes it's color differences, sometimes it's paint dimples, sometimes the backstamp is wrong, it really just depends on the pin.  The best advice I have is to go to pinpics.com, use the search function and type in scrappers, it will pull up some known scrappers for you to see.


----------



## Danauk

I recently bought several pins (all specific pin buys) from beekerlg, she was very good. The pins were not scrappers and I recieved a great service from her.

I also bought several individual pins from kather99. I also revieved a great service from her. Although the pins seemed great, they did not flag up as scrappers on pinpics and they looked great they did have a smell to them which was strange. But I was buying them to complete collections so I am keeping them anyway.


----------



## Justsyd2

kleckner said:


> Has anyone dealt with mikeandnancy1020?



I've purchased two pins from them.  I'm brand new to collecting, so I don't know what I'm doing.    I've taken pictures of the front and back of each pin.  Both of these pins are heavy, if that helps.  I'd appreciate it if anyone can take a look, and give me their opinion.

Mikeandnancy1020 were very easy to work with.  They shipped right away (for free), and the pins arrived on a Disney card with the black mouse ear backs, wrapped in bubble wrap.

Thanks!


----------



## Uncle.Jr

anyone have any experience with ebay user wonwon901 ?

he seems to have good feedback but it says his items are located in hong kong and he seems to be below retail.


----------



## pixiewings71

Justsyd2 said:


> I've purchased two pins from them.  I'm brand new to collecting, so I don't know what I'm doing.    I've taken pictures of the front and back of each pin.  Both of these pins are heavy, if that helps.  I'd appreciate it if anyone can take a look, and give me their opinion.
> 
> Mikeandnancy1020 were very easy to work with.  They shipped right away (for free), and the pins arrived on a Disney card with the black mouse ear backs, wrapped in bubble wrap.
> 
> Thanks!



I have the pirate hat pin at home, I can compare them but I'm not sure exactly when.  When I get home tonight I'm on go until Sunday so it may be a few days.  



Uncle.Jr said:


> anyone have any experience with ebay user wonwon901 ?
> 
> he seems to have good feedback but it says his items are located in hong kong and he seems to be below retail.



No, sorry.  I wouldn't go by FB tho, it's too hard to really tell by that.

Edited to add that I'd also be wary because it appears this seller has a lot of pins that are from the US, but they are in Hong Kong, so where are they getting all these pins?  That would be my question.  They are selling for close to rack prices tho.....


----------



## Justsyd2

Thanks very much -- I appreciate your help!


----------



## Uncle.Jr

is this guy for real? 

ebay user:  jade-starr

seems all his pins are artist proofs. how can he get away with this?


----------



## pixiewings71

Justsyd2 said:


> Thanks very much -- I appreciate your help!



My pirate hat looks just like yours.  



Uncle.Jr said:


> is this guy for real?
> 
> ebay user:  jade-starr
> 
> seems all his pins are artist proofs. how can he get away with this?



I don't know, I've never heard of him before.


----------



## Justsyd2

pixiewings71 said:


> My pirate hat looks just like yours.



Thanks for checking.  Maybe this seller can be considered for the green list?  I'm not sure what the criteria for that is...


----------



## pixiewings71

Justsyd2 said:


> Thanks for checking.  Maybe this seller can be considered for the green list?  I'm not sure what the criteria for that is...



You've taken the right steps, we just ask that people weigh in with their own personal experiences.  You've done that so we can move forward.  Mt Nittany makes the edits to the thread, I'm sure as soon possible it will be edited.


----------



## maciec

I just bought 10 piins from Ebay seller Shipwick for $1.09 a piece.  I just got them today (quick shipper) and all are authentic pins  and great traders in my opinion.  I  am actually thinking about buying a few more from him/her.


----------



## pixiewings71

hmmm, I'll have to make a purchase from them and see how they are, there are a few things that worry me about the auction but I'm willing to give them a try.   Thanks for the info!


----------



## maciec

pixiewings71 said:


> hmmm, I'll have to make a purchase from them and see how they are, there are a few things that worry me about the auction but I'm willing to give them a try.  Thanks for the info!


 
I'll be interested to hear your impressions.  I can't say that I "love" any of the pins that we were sent, but there were 3 that we are going to keep and put in our collector book.  I think out of the 10 there were 3 Hidden Mickey pins.


----------



## pixiewings71

maciec said:


> I'll be interested to hear your impressions.  I can't say that I "love" any of the pins that we were sent, but there were 3 that we are going to keep and put in our collector book.  I think out of the 10 there were 3 Hidden Mickey pins.



I will post here what my impressions are after I order.  I need to start soon, we have a trip coming up in October.


----------



## enchantingodin

I only wonder onto the collectors board every once in an insomniactic while. I'm glad to see a compiling of the good, bad and ugly pin sellers on the dis. 

Even though they are already on green, just wanted to say that I have purchased from both gyantzpod and  thewill and gotten very nice pins in the past. Also I just won 2 lanyard medals (didn't buy any pins) from trueblu2006 both are authentic and came on their original backer. 

Unfortunately I do have a seller for you to add to the red list. funmamas. I ordered 2 mixed lots of 30 total pins for our upcoming trip. Sad to say that every single pin I received for her has pitting in the paint. Over half have the directional scuffs. And about a quarter of them are really low and old LE's that I doubt anyone would give away...


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

does anyone know how long it takes mousepins to ship?  in all my busyness i forgot to order and we leave in 15 days!


----------



## pixiewings71

Just contact Gary at MP and let him know, he will ship as soon as he can, he may even offer to ship to your hotel.  He has offered that to me in the past.


----------



## amberg@eastlink.ca

thanks!


----------



## MountNittany

Sorry this is very late, but the first two three weeks have school have been very busy. I will now update the thread.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Looking at pictures shown in the listing, I think travelinwynns are also ezpinner.  What do you think?


----------



## pixiewings71

They look very similar don't they?


----------



## TeenaS

I wanted to let everybody know that I just received an email from MUBUNNY, one of the sellers I buy pins from.  Apparently he has pins to sell but doesn't have time to take pictures and list them on ebay.  It sounds like he has a full time job and is going to school at night.  Anyway, he said if anybody wanted authentic Disney trading pins for trading at the parks, he could sell them sight unseen, but guaranteed authentic Disney trading pins, in lots of five for $7.00 per lot.  That $1.40 a pin.  It would be up to you whether you want miscellaneous trading pins or all cuties or a mixture.  He said he cannot sell baby prince and princess pins or cutie pirate pins at that price but the head and body cuties can be included at this price.  He doesn't have time to take pictures or describe them but since people are buying them as traders, he figured that wasn't important.  He said he will sell them at this price as long as you buy at least five lots (25 pins).  Shipping would be $1.00 per lot of five (so if you purchased 25 pins, shipping would be an additional $5.00).  He said he will sell at this price as long as he has the pins.  He gave me his email address and said to tell my friends.  It's geepins@yahoo.com.  Hope this helps anybody that is looking to buy trading pins.  I just emailed him and arranged for 5 lots.


----------



## pixiewings71

TeenaS said:


> I wanted to let everybody know that I just received an email from MUBUNNY, one of the sellers I buy pins from.  Apparently he has pins to sell but doesn't have time to take pictures and list them on ebay.  It sounds like he has a full time job and is going to school at night.  Anyway, he said if anybody wanted authentic Disney trading pins for trading at the parks, he could sell them sight unseen, but guaranteed authentic Disney trading pins, in lots of five for $7.00 per lot.  That $1.40 a pin.  It would be up to you whether you want miscellaneous trading pins or all cuties or a mixture.  He said he cannot sell baby prince and princess pins or cutie pirate pins at that price but the head and body cuties can be included at this price.  He doesn't have time to take pictures or describe them but since people are buying them as traders, he figured that wasn't important.  He said he will sell them at this price as long as you buy at least five lots (25 pins).  Shipping would be $1.00 per lot of five (so if you purchased 25 pins, shipping would be an additional $5.00).  He said he will sell at this price as long as he has the pins.  He gave me his email address and said to tell my friends.  It's geepins@yahoo.com.  Hope this helps anybody that is looking to buy trading pins.  I just emailed him and arranged for 5 lots.



That sounds perfect!! Thank You! I'll have to email him and arrange for a shipment!!


----------



## Danauk

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> Looking at pictures shown in the listing, I think travelinwynns are also ezpinner. What do you think?


 
I thought that too, I posted about it in post #132. I did reacieve great service from them though and the pins I bought were not scrappers.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I did not check the updated list of sellers and I'm bidding on a pin from one of them.  Hopefully, someone else will come along and outbid me.   I've learned my lesson, always check here first.  I also went on pinpics and looked at the updated list of known scrappers.  Nothing is sacred anymore, not even vinylmations.  The possibility of getting a scrapper takes all the fun away from trading with others.


----------



## pixiewings71

I received a lot of 40 from retiredreadingspecialist.  Most of them were great, there were a few I know are scrappers but that's OK, 4 out of 40 isn't too bad.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Update.  Someone did outbid me on the scrapper pin I had an offer on.    Thank goodness.  I didn't want to give my money to that type of person.


----------



## Disney On A Dime!

Hi All!  


I wish that I would have been reading this thread a couple of weeks ago!  I have been trying to complete my boys' vinylmation pin collections.  We collected most while onboard the Wonder, but needed a few more for completion.  Anyhow...here is my run-down of sellers so far...


bizzybee1 - great pins!  Totally legitimate from Urban Series.

srjv526 - great pins!  Totally legitimate from Park 2 Series.

pchgargoyle - mostly great pins...I bought 3 lots of 4 (12 pins total)...2 scrappers...not too bad.

pinterventions - one great pin...one scrapper pin...(50/50)

funmamas - All 3 from Urban 2 Series scrappers!



From now on I will be looking at this list before bidding or buying!  BTW...I have a few more pins arriving shortly...will post the good, the bad and the ugly!


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Yeah, I saw on pinpics vinylmations are being scrapped.  I thought those were sacred.  I also noticed funmamas seem to be selling the most recently identified scrappers.  I was outbid on one of their auctions, thank goodness.   Has anybody bought pins from tradepinsforyou on ebay?  TIA


----------



## Disney On A Dime!

Haven't bought from tradepinsforyou...so I am no help with that one!  I have been reading up on the different Vinylmation pins on pinpics...I am not registered with them, but do know of a couple other Vinylmation pins that are being sold as scrappers - because we now have them in our scrapper collection!  I told my boys that once we complete this third set...we are finished!  No more Vinylmation pins...I am getting too good at spotting the bad ones...and it's getting too difficult to find the good ones!


----------



## pixiewings71

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> Yeah, I saw on pinpics vinylmations are being scrapped.  I thought those were sacred.  I also noticed funmamas seem to be selling the most recently identified scrappers.  I was outbid on one of their auctions, thank goodness.   Has anybody bought pins from tradepinsforyou on ebay?  TIA



I know nothing about this seller, but I did just order from mikeandnancy, 8pole, skipwick, and a couple others.  I will report when I get my pins from them.

I also received some pins from treasuresforfamily, they are all really nice!


----------



## DisneyTreasurePins

Its been a while since I had a Pick your own lot but its there now.My ebay name is MickeysTreasure If you have any questions give me a email through ebay.

Chris


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

My family has also collected vinylmations.  Between Disney's price increases of these pins and multiple collections that, at this point, seem to be never ending, I'm considering drawing the line in the sand.


----------



## pixiewings71

DisneyTreasurePins said:


> Its been a while since I had a Pick your own lot but its there now.My ebay name is MickeysTreasure If you have any questions give me a email through ebay.
> 
> Chris



Oh sure, now that I've purchased all my traders for my next trip...LOL


----------



## DisneyTreasurePins

Sorry Kerri next time just email me and same goes with everyone else if you need anything just shoot me a email schwarzman85@gmail.com.


Chris


----------



## pixiewings71

DisneyTreasurePins said:


> Sorry Kerri next time just email me and same goes with everyone else if you need anything just shoot me a email schwarzman85@gmail.com.
> 
> 
> Chris



thanks Chris, I'll do that next time.


----------



## pixiewings71

I received a lot of 15 from Skipwick today, most of them look good, 1 I suspect may be a scrapper but the others all look nice.


----------



## disneydonkey

I just recieved my order from both shipwick and mousepinsonline. I thought that they both shipped very quickly and after some research I think most if not all were scrappers from both. Really nice scrappers but there were to many red flags for me. I will not be ordering from them again. I am really new to pin trading but that is my 2 cents.


----------



## pixiewings71

disneydonkey said:


> I just recieved my order from both shipwick and mousepinsonline. I thought that they both shipped very quickly and after some research I think most if not all were scrappers from both. Really nice scrappers but there were to many red flags for me. I will not be ordering from them again. I am really new to pin trading but that is my 2 cents.



Can you elaborate on why you think you got scrappers from Skipwick, I also got a lot of 15 and was very happy with them.  And I consider myself informed about scrappers.


----------



## maciec

pixiewings71 said:


> Can you elaborate on why you think you got scrappers from Skipwick, I also got a lot of 15 and was very happy with them. And I consider myself informed about scrappers.


 

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Tampa Mousekeeter

pixiewings71 said:


> Can you elaborate on why you think you got scrappers from Skipwick, I also got a lot of 15 and was very happy with them.  And I consider myself informed about scrappers.



can I ask why anyone would think a pin sold for under $2.00 would be anything but a scrapper?....just a question....but if Disney is selling pins in the $10 range each and even the "Starter sets" are approx $5 each how is anyone really getting pins that much cheaper?????....they are selling them for $1.79 plus making a profit and they are not scrappers?????  ( that is except for our friend *nannub* who brings his scrappers to the park to trade for real pins and then sells them in huge lots).....


----------



## disneydonkey

pixiewings71 said:


> Can you elaborate on why you think you got scrappers from Skipwick, I also got a lot of 15 and was very happy with them.  And I consider myself informed about scrappers.



I went onto pinpics and all of the pins but one were tagged with a warning that said there were scrappers being sold. I examined the pins closer and found small flaws in each. My tweedledee pin his hair isn't colored in correctly, my mickey ribbon pin is off color(lime green when I think it should be yellow), and most of my pins have silver hidden mickeys when the real ones are black. They look perfect until you really look at the small details.


----------



## jackskellingtonsgirl

ALL pins have silver Hidden Mickeys.  They photograph black.


----------



## disneydonkey

Yup. I just found this out after some more research. But I still stand by most of them are scrappers from other flaws. jmo


----------



## pixiewings71

Tampa Mousekeeter said:


> can I ask why anyone would think a pin sold for under $2.00 would be anything but a scrapper?....just a question....but if Disney is selling pins in the $10 range each and even the "Starter sets" are approx $5 each how is anyone really getting pins that much cheaper?????....they are selling them for $1.79 plus making a profit and they are not scrappers?????  ( that is except for our friend *nannub* who brings his scrappers to the park to trade for real pins and then sells them in huge lots).....



There are several reasons someone may be selling pins for cheaper then the park prices.  There are people who find them at yard sales, at estate sales, at Goodwill etc and buy them to sell on eBay, there are people who are selling their own personal collection, quitting the hobby and just getting rid of their pins, there are plenty of reasons that pins will be found on eBay for less than park prices.  Honestly, I assumed the pins I got from Skipwick would be scrappers, but only 1 that I could tell was.  And again, I consider myself educated on scrappers from my own research.  I've purchased plenty of pins OVER $2.00 that are scrappers and plenty for under that that were legit.  I purchased 2 Tink Allison Lecorts on eBay for under $2.00 each.....and they are legit.  



disneydonkey said:


> I went onto pinpics and all of the pins but one were tagged with a warning that said there were scrappers being sold. I examined the pins closer and found small flaws in each. My tweedledee pin his hair isn't colored in correctly, my mickey ribbon pin is off color(lime green when I think it should be yellow), and most of my pins have silver hidden mickeys when the real ones are black. They look perfect until you really look at the small details.





disneydonkey said:


> Yup. I just found this out after some more research. But I still stand by most of them are scrappers from other flaws. jmo



I respect that, can you tell us what you got in your lot?  Many of the scrapper sellers will offer them same pins to each buyer.  Altho from the 2 you described I received different pins.....

I also know that all sellers on eBay aren't as knowledgeable about scrappers as some of us are, I know the chances I'll get scrappers is good but I'm willing to take that chance.


----------



## pixiewings71

jho602 I received a small group on singles from them, nice pins with slight surface scratches, I wasn't buying these to trade tho, I am trying to finish my alphabet set and I got these for a good price.  I will watch their other auctions.

angali35 I received a small group of singles from her as well, these are really nice pins! I did pay at least $3 per pin but they are very nice!  I believe these are all good.  Altho she did misship one of the pins, I have contacted her and will update when we get this issue resolved.


----------



## jadejazzkayla

enchantingodin said:


> Unfortunately I do have a seller for you to add to the red list. funmamas. I ordered 2 mixed lots of 30 total pins for our upcoming trip. Sad to say that every single pin I received for her has pitting in the paint. Over half have the directional scuffs. And about a quarter of them are really low and old LE's that I doubt anyone would give away...


 
do you mean these are low quality genuine pins or do you mean these are fakes? i was thinking of buying from this person.


----------



## pixiewings71

jadejazzkayla said:


> do you mean these are low quality genuine pins or do you mean these are fakes? i was thinking of buying from this person.



With the pitting and scraping described these would pass Disney's quality control, so while they may be "geniune" they are not Official Disney pins and should not be traded.


----------



## Disney On A Dime!

jadejazzkayla said:


> do you mean these are low quality genuine pins or do you mean these are fakes? i was thinking of buying from this person.






I can tell you that the three vinylmation pins I received from this person are fakes.  I purchased the exact same pins from a reputable seller (after I found out about scrappers and such with the vinylmation pins) because I was skeptical about the way the pins looked, the thickness of the pins and such.  I was right...funmamas sold me scrappers from Beijing or somewhere???  Compared to the original Disney pins...they look totally fake!  Even my kids could tell the difference.


----------



## jadejazzkayla

pixiewings71 said:


> With the pitting and scraping described these would pass Disney's quality control, so while they may be "geniune" they are not Official Disney pins and should not be traded.


 
Of course genuine or Official disney pins  or whatever you choose to call them can be traded.


----------



## Disney On A Dime!

I did want to add two more names to the reputable list...

Kather99 - I received one vinylmation pin from her...it is definitely a legitimate Disney pin...it had some wear from trading, but was in good condition.

Mousepinz (Not the mousepinsonline) - I received two vinylmation pins from them...they are definitely legitimate Disney pins...again they had some wear from trading, but they are keepers!


BTW - has anyone bought from 3_martin_girls?  They seem to have a large selection of vinylmation pins, but I have seen no information on them...kind of thinking about waiting to bid...


  Thanks for all of the great information!  This board has become a go-to place for me to check about sellers.


----------



## pixiewings71

jadejazzkayla said:


> Of course genuine or Official disney pins  or whatever you choose to call them can be traded.



Actually, there is a difference between "genuine" and "official" pins, official pins are pins that have passed the QC testing and been approved by Disney, genuine pins may be made from the same molds but not pass QC and not be approved by Disney.  I hope that helps.    And yes, official pins can be traded.


----------



## vladimir10

I just purchased a lot of random 50 from *disneypinqueen*

I'll post here what I get, in terms of what I can figure out for 'real and genuine' and 'scrappers'.

Thanks for all the info, guys.  My wife and I are new to this, and we are excited about pins, it looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## aumfc

Anyone bought from 52jcmdisneypins? They were up front about trading and possibilities of scrappers in large lots but did say they verify that their pins look good.

Thanks.


----------



## pixiewings71

aumfc said:


> Anyone bought from 52jcmdisneypins? They were up front about trading and possibilities of scrappers in large lots but did say they verify that their pins look good.
> 
> Thanks.



I've seen their auctions but have not purchased from them.  

I got resolution from Angie about the misshipped pin, she used the wrong description/photo so she refunded me and told me to keep the pin she sent me.  I would recommend her based on the quality of pins I received and the service she gave me.


----------



## WDWCatMom

I saw several on The WDW Store.... Is this a safe place to purchase pins?


----------



## MountNittany

Sorry, update will come soon, but school has gotten in the way of the dis


----------



## dbeuley

I would not buy from Mikeandnancy1020, I ordered pins from them in mid september and still not have received them and am getting the run around from Mike on getting the pins or a credit to my account.


----------



## jenmclong

I am going to WDW in a few weeks and want to order pins for my 3 boys to trade.  I am not looking to be a collector, just want them to be able to have a little extra adventure while we are at the parks.  I found Disneypinqueen on ebay and the price is around 1.10 a pin in a grab bag format.  My big question is, if the pin is a scrapper or not real, what does a CM do?  I don't want to spend a lot more money than what I have found on ebay but I also don't want to be told that we can't trade.


----------



## earthfaries

jenmclong said:


> I am going to WDW in a few weeks and want to order pins for my 3 boys to trade.  I am not looking to be a collector, just want them to be able to have a little extra adventure while we are at the parks.  I found Disneypinqueen on ebay and the price is around 1.10 a pin in a grab bag format.  My big question is, if the pin is a scrapper or not real, what does a CM do?  I don't want to spend a lot more money than what I have found on ebay but I also don't want to be told that we can't trade.



The lanyards are full of scrappers ~ you will actually have a hard time finding real pins unfortunaltely.  It's very sad that these fake pins have overtaken the lanyards and pin boards at Disney 
We love to pin trade now that we live close to the parks, and have been pin trading for years, but it's just not the same with all the fakes.
We go to the pin trading events and have talked to Steven, the head pin guy ~ he says there are no such thing as fake pins...I guess they can't admit to it while they are filling their lanyards with them every morning 
Anyway, they can't and don't and won't say anything to you ~ because they are all over the place.  No one knows anymore what's real or not ~ and CM's don't have the time or knowledge to inspect every pin.  If you want to purchase those pins that's your choice ~ a lot of people would not as they think they are supporting the scrapper trade by doing it, but it's a personal choice.  
I personally have purchased pins from Travelinwynns for the past 3 years and have been recommending him to others for years.  I used to pay about 2.60 a pin, and I truly thought they were authentic pins until I learned about all this.  They were nice and completely tradable  
I have also purchased from mikebitesme and honestly was embarrassed to trade his pins as they were such bad quality and obvious scrappers.  Now we buy our pins from the Disney outlets ~ you can find them for 2.99 ea and they are real and a few months ago they had all their holiday pins for 75% off so they were 1.00 a pc. and we bought thousands!!!
Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## princess sparkle p

Does anyone have any experience with   zoom_time  ?


----------



## pixiewings71

dbeuley said:


> I would not buy from Mikeandnancy1020, I ordered pins from them in mid september and still not have received them and am getting the run around from Mike on getting the pins or a credit to my account.



I find it interesting that you say this, I purchased from them about 2 weeks ago and have heard nothing from them....the auction did say shipments can take up to 2 weeks (which is unheard of really, but I didn't notice that until I won) so I was planning on following up this week.  Did you pay via credit card?  If so I would dispute the charge with paypal and if paypal doesn't resolve the issue file with your cc company.


----------



## Broncobilly83

I am looking at an auction from seller: TradePinsForYou "Official Disney Pin Trading Lot of 100 w/ Hidden Mickey". Am I looking at scrappers, or legit pins? Is this a trustworthy seller, as I looked him up on the thread and no one seems to have a comment about him?


----------



## pixiewings71

jenmclong said:


> I am going to WDW in a few weeks and want to order pins for my 3 boys to trade.  I am not looking to be a collector, just want them to be able to have a little extra adventure while we are at the parks.  I found Disneypinqueen on ebay and the price is around 1.10 a pin in a grab bag format.  My big question is, if the pin is a scrapper or not real, what does a CM do?  I don't want to spend a lot more money than what I have found on ebay but I also don't want to be told that we can't trade.



The CMs will take your trade, most won't even know they are scrappers and they will put the scrapper on their lanyard and trade it to someone else.  Even if they are educated about scrappers they will still take your trade and then pocket your pin.  These have been experiences at DLR/DCA.  They will absolutely NOT tell you you can't trade, even if you have Sedesma pins they will trade, I have about 5 Sedesmas in my collection that came from CM's.... 



Broncobilly83 said:


> I am looking at an auction from seller: TradePinsForYou "Official Disney Pin Trading Lot of 100 w/ Hidden Mickey". Am I looking at scrappers, or legit pins? Is this a trustworthy seller, as I looked him up on the thread and no one seems to have a comment about him?



In general people selling large lots are seller scrappers.  I know I looked at their page a few times and ultimately decided they were probably scrappers and did not buy from them.  But, I can't say for sure of course because I have had no direct experience with them.


----------



## Broncobilly83

pixiewings71 said:


> In general people selling large lots are seller scrappers.  I know I looked at their page a few times and ultimately decided they were probably scrappers and did not buy from them.  But, I can't say for sure of course because I have had no direct experience with them.



That gets to the point about my confusion. If someone is selling pins like that in bulk, and if they are scrappers, how do they have such great ratings, including here on the board as some of the ones in green on the OP show the same time of auctions?


----------



## thelionqueen

jenmclong said:


> I am going to WDW in a few weeks and want to order pins for my 3 boys to trade.  I am not looking to be a collector, just want them to be able to have a little extra adventure while we are at the parks.  I found Disneypinqueen on ebay and the price is around 1.10 a pin in a grab bag format.  My big question is, if the pin is a scrapper or not real, what does a CM do?  I don't want to spend a lot more money than what I have found on ebay but I also don't want to be told that we can't trade.



Although CM's may (and probably will) accept pins they know are scrappers, that is not what the point of this thread is.

I know you are "new" at pin trading, and buying for 3 kids is NOT cheap!  The reality is this..pin trading is NOT CHEAP..period!  Disney sells the pins for $8-20 EACH. 

The reason the CM's lanyards are completely LOADED with scrappers is because of people (many fully unknowing) buying scrappers from ebay for $1 or so per pin.  

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't become part of the group that buys them from ebay and trades them @ WDW!  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't be one of those that thinks..."it's just for the kids to have fun," "we're not serious collectors," "we don't care if they're scrappers" so it doesn't matter.  IT MATTERS!!!  By buying scrappers on ebay and trading them at the parks, you are becoming part of the problem that is absolutely RAMPANT in regards to pin trading.

The reality is that pin trading IS NOT CHEAP!!  The reality is that you can get GREAT information from this thread about REPUTABLE ebay sellers to keep your costs as low as possible.

Please look at the entire situation and the impact it can have on every other pin trader at the park BEFORE you make an uninformed and harmful decision, just to save money.

Believe me, I am NOT rich..not even close!  But I LOVE pin trading..and I absolutely DETEST having the hobby I ADORE infiltrated with all this scrapped mess, and I DETEST even more having to examine every pin that I trade.

For those who have not pin traded for very long, there used to be a time..not long ago (2 years or so) where EVERY SINGLE PIN on a CM's lanyard was AUTHENTIC!!  These were CURRENT, AUTHENTIC and GENUINE Disney pins!  It was TRULY a treasure hunt, and it was a BLAST!!

Fast forward to today..nothing but crummy pins, mass produced in an overseas company with absolutely no quality whatsoever.  Every trade takes several minutes to determine if it's "legit"  This is not the way pin trading was intended at all!

I don't mean to badger anyone in particular, it is just that I am SO passionate about ending this problem, that when new traders ask for advice I tend to be more direct than maybe I should 

Bottom line is..THINK BEFORE YOU ACT!!  and...What would Walt think?
Rant over


----------



## pixiewings71

Broncobilly83 said:


> That gets to the point about my confusion. If someone is selling pins like that in bulk, and if they are scrappers, how do they have such great ratings, including here on the board as some of the ones in green on the OP show the same time of auctions?



The sellers listed in green on the OP are sellers that people like me have made purchases from and reported on.  I'm sure that some of the sellers have scrappers but most of the sellers listed in green do not sell in large lots.  Some will sell in lots of 10-25 but most sell individual pins and most sell for slightly higher prices.  That said none of us on this thread are experts, we are self educated traders who try to make sure the pins they trade are legit, so it's very possible that even the listed green sellers are selling scrappers.  It's also possible that they don't even know what scrappers are.  I know one of the yellow sellers sent me a small lot of pins and almost all of them were bad, after letting him know why I wasn't happy with my purchase he had me return them and he refunded me but he didn't know anything about scrappers, he just assumed that every pin was good.  Pin buying on eBay is a crap shoot, you never know what you're going to get......also I've ordered from some green sellers and received scrappers, retiredreadingspecialist is highly recommended on this thread, I purchased 20 or 25 pins from her and there were some scrappers in my order.


----------



## Malouff

pixiewings71 said:


> (*dbeuley*) I find it interesting that you say this, I purchased from them (*mikeandnancy1020*) about 2 weeks ago and have heard nothing from them....the auction did say shipments can take up to 2 weeks (which is unheard of really, but I didn't notice that until I won) so *I was planning on following up this week*.  Did you pay via credit card?  If so I would dispute the charge with paypal and if paypal doesn't resolve the issue file with your cc company.


*Did you follow up with them?*

I had two pin orders also with them 
First order for 22 pins and eBay says
Estimated delivery: October 14 - October 19, 2009
Second order is for 50 pins with
Estimated delivery: October 16 - October 21, 2009

I did notice this reply left for someone else on their feedback
Reply by mikeandnancy1020 (Oct-10-09 18:51):
TO ALL OUR BUYERS -TRAGIC DEATH IN FAMILY THIS MONTH - YOU WILL RECEIVE ITEMS

But all of their recent negative feedback has me concerned but I may wait for the estimate then call them or also file a paypal dispute.


----------



## Anjelica

thelionqueen said:


> Although CM's may (and probably will) accept pins they know are scrappers, that is not what the point of this thread is.
> 
> I know you are "new" at pin trading, and buying for 3 kids is NOT cheap!  The reality is this..pin trading is NOT CHEAP..period!  Disney sells the pins for $8-20 EACH.
> 
> The reason the CM's lanyards are completely LOADED with scrappers is because of people (many fully unknowing) buying scrappers from ebay for $1 or so per pin.
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't become part of the group that buys them from ebay and trades them @ WDW!  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't be one of those that thinks..."it's just for the kids to have fun," "we're not serious collectors," "we don't care if they're scrappers" so it doesn't matter.  IT MATTERS!!!  By buying scrappers on ebay and trading them at the parks, you are becoming part of the problem that is absolutely RAMPANT in regards to pin trading.
> 
> The reality is that pin trading IS NOT CHEAP!!  The reality is that you can get GREAT information from this thread about REPUTABLE ebay sellers to keep your costs as low as possible.
> 
> Please look at the entire situation and the impact it can have on every other pin trader at the park BEFORE you make an uninformed and harmful decision, just to save money.
> 
> Believe me, I am NOT rich..not even close!  But I LOVE pin trading..and I absolutely DETEST having the hobby I ADORE infiltrated with all this scrapped mess, and I DETEST even more having to examine every pin that I trade.
> 
> For those who have not pin traded for very long, there used to be a time..not long ago (2 years or so) where EVERY SINGLE PIN on a CM's lanyard was AUTHENTIC!!  These were CURRENT, AUTHENTIC and GENUINE Disney pins!  It was TRULY a treasure hunt, and it was a BLAST!!
> 
> Fast forward to today..nothing but crummy pins, mass produced in an overseas company with absolutely no quality whatsoever.  Every trade takes several minutes to determine if it's "legit"  This is not the way pin trading was intended at all!
> 
> I don't mean to badger anyone in particular, it is just that I am SO passionate about ending this problem, that when new traders ask for advice I tend to be more direct than maybe I should
> 
> Bottom line is..THINK BEFORE YOU ACT!!  and...What would Walt think?
> Rant over



Great write up!!!!  I think you hit the nail on the head.  Pin collecting/trading is NOT a cheap hobby.  If you can't afford to buy legitimate pins - even on ebay hence the reason for the list at the beginning of the thread - then don't take up the hobby.  

My daughter uses her own allowance to buy legitimate pins and there is nothing more frustrating for me, as a parent, to see a hobby that she works hard to save up to afford to do simply cheapened by scrappers.  It's gotten to a point where I don't even know if our next trip we will allow her to trade.


----------



## Anjelica

What has everyone seen lately on the CM's lanyards - more scrappers than not?  

My daughter didn't do a ton of trading at Christmas this past year but it seemed we had pretty good luck with getting real pins - especially when we did the cruise portion and traded with the Ship's Officer's/Crew Members - one even told us if we were sure we wanted to trade a pin my daughter had - it was a authenticate LE pin my husband bought from Disney last year on a sale.  He actually bought several packs of this same LE group - one for my collection, one for my daughters and one to trade with.  I wonder if the DCL CM's know better which ones are good vs. bad because maybe they spend more time with the pins?

We are going to DL in a little over a month and I'm not sure we want her to trade as the more I read about whats out on the CM's lanyard the more nervous I get about her doing so.  Instead she just may end up buying keepers for her collection (I do that for mine instead of trading).


----------



## pixiewings71

Malouff said:


> *Did you follow up with them?*
> 
> I had two pin orders also with them
> First order for 22 pins and eBay says
> Estimated delivery: October 14 - October 19, 2009
> Second order is for 50 pins with
> Estimated delivery: October 16 - October 21, 2009
> 
> I did notice this reply left for someone else on their feedback
> Reply by mikeandnancy1020 (Oct-10-09 18:51):
> TO ALL OUR BUYERS -TRAGIC DEATH IN FAMILY THIS MONTH - YOU WILL RECEIVE ITEMS
> 
> But all of their recent negative feedback has me concerned but I may wait for the estimate then call them or also file a paypal dispute.



I did contact them and have heard nothing back yet.  I gave them 3 weeks, I've decided I will contact them again and if I hear nothing by Tuesday (4 weeks) I'm contacting Paypal.  IIRC you have 45 days to file with Paypal, I'm not waiting longer then 30 days because I've had claims denied after filing past the 45 day period.  I understand a tragic death, but really, let your buyers know ASAP and they will understand.  



Anjelica said:


> What has everyone seen lately on the CM's lanyards - more scrappers than not?
> 
> My daughter didn't do a ton of trading at Christmas this past year but it seemed we had pretty good luck with getting real pins - especially when we did the cruise portion and traded with the Ship's Officer's/Crew Members - one even told us if we were sure we wanted to trade a pin my daughter had - it was a authenticate LE pin my husband bought from Disney last year on a sale.  He actually bought several packs of this same LE group - one for my collection, one for my daughters and one to trade with.  I wonder if the DCL CM's know better which ones are good vs. bad because maybe they spend more time with the pins?
> 
> We are going to DL in a little over a month and I'm not sure we want her to trade as the more I read about whats out on the CM's lanyard the more nervous I get about her doing so.  Instead she just may end up buying keepers for her collection (I do that for mine instead of trading).



In our experience at DLR last weekend there were a few less scrappers.


----------



## webprinter

I have purchased from   flame*o*chist   a number of times and he has always had genuine pins, great communication and good items.  Also, his shipping is very quick.


----------



## kleckner

My daughter made an ebay purchase from mikeandmancy1020....never receveid her pins....called frequently....always promised that they were in the mail....gave her a story about sick dogs and family members.....just checked their ebay feedback and they have 58 negtive feedback entries in ebay with 28 of them in the week of October 10-18,2009....daughter filed a paypal claim.....ebay feedback show numerous paypal claims against them......most complaints were that items were never delivered....please move them to red.....


----------



## kleckner

I have gone back and read some of the feedback.....and the issue of a tragic death in the family was interesting....because she told my daughter that they had dogs and that he pupies were coming down with parvo.....so we just must be careful......it is sad because I did have one ery good purchase from them...but tis last issue is very troubling....


----------



## Broncobilly83

You know, the lists provided here have been invaluable about who to buy from and who to possibly steer clear from to avoid scrappers, but I am also going one further by only buying from people in the Orlando/California areas since to me, that seems like they actually have access to overstocks, exclusives pins, etc.; compared to someone in Kansas or South Dakota selling hundreds of lots of pins.


----------



## pixiewings71

Thank You Kleckner, your update is appreciated.  If paypal does not resolve the issue for me I will file with my CC company.  I did contact them yet again, no reply as yet, they have until tomorrow before I file.  

Broncobilly, that is a good rule to follow.


----------



## thelionqueen

Anjelica said:


> What has everyone seen lately on the CM's lanyards - more scrappers than not?
> 
> My daughter didn't do a ton of trading at Christmas this past year but it seemed we had pretty good luck with getting real pins - especially when we did the cruise portion and traded with the Ship's Officer's/Crew Members - one even told us if we were sure we wanted to trade a pin my daughter had - it was a authenticate LE pin my husband bought from Disney last year on a sale.  He actually bought several packs of this same LE group - one for my collection, one for my daughters and one to trade with.  I wonder if the DCL CM's know better which ones are good vs. bad because maybe they spend more time with the pins?
> 
> We are going to DL in a little over a month and I'm not sure we want her to trade as the more I read about whats out on the CM's lanyard the more nervous I get about her doing so.  Instead she just may end up buying keepers for her collection (I do that for mine instead of trading).




I noticed FAR FAR less scrappers @ DLR than at WDW!  In fact, trading at DLR was teh best I've seen in a very long time.  This was last May, so I don't know what's changed since.  I must also add that our last trip to WDW (May this year) we saw much less scrappers than the previous visit.  There were a HUGE amount of "cuties" and "starter set" pins, but not near as many scrappers.  I think things are looking "up" and the Disney "brass" may finally be addressing the problem the only way they can at this point; having CM's pocket the scrappers and replace them with starter pins..

That's my take!


----------



## Malouff

pixiewings71 said:


> I did contact them (*mikeandnancy1020*) yet again, no reply as yet, they have until tomorrow before I file.


I have tried calling a few times.
First time I got the guy and he said he was on the freeway and if I would call back at 9:00 EST in the Morning.

I called back at 9:00 EST and if I remember it just rang until I got the voice mail where I assume Nancy is the one on the recording.

I then called at 12:00 EST and this time a girl answered and said she was out of the house and if I could call back at 5:00 EST as she would be home then.

I did call back at 5:00 EST and it goes straight to voice mail so this means they have the cell phone turned off.

What I do find funny is that the only shipping number I got on Sep 22 that is 9101150134711852897418 seems to indicate they only printed a label.

Another funny thing is who is Mike?

eBay says that it is shipping from

Carlos Nieto
2997 Kokomo Loop
Haines City, FL 33844

I will try calling some more and if I do not get an acceptable reply by tomorrow I will be also be filling claims.


----------



## pixiewings71

Malouff said:


> I have tried calling a few times.
> First time I got the guy and he said he was on the freeway and if I would call back at 9:00 EST in the Morning.
> 
> I called back at 9:00 EST and if I remember it just rang until I got the voice mail where I assume Nancy is the one on the recording.
> 
> I then called at 12:00 EST and this time a girl answered and said she was out of the house and if I could call back at 5:00 EST as she would be home then.
> 
> I did call back at 5:00 EST and it goes straight to voice mail so this means they have the cell phone turned off.
> 
> What I do find funny is that the only shipping number I got on Sep 22 that is 9101150134711852897418 seems to indicate they only printed a label.
> 
> Another funny thing is who is Mike?
> 
> eBay says that it is shipping from
> 
> Carlos Nieto
> 2997 Kokomo Loop
> Haines City, FL 33844
> 
> I will try calling some more and if I do not get an acceptable reply by tomorrow I will be also be filling claims.



Interesting, certainly sounds like they are giving the run around.  Please come back and let us know what happens, I will do the same.


----------



## Malouff

pixiewings71 

I called back at 7:56 EST and the Girl answered and said she was getting in her car and going home and if I could call back after about 20 min.

I called back at 8:20 EST and it again went straight to voice mail. I called a few times in a row so they must have had the phone turned off.

I then called at 8:41 EST and got a very disturbing voice mail message. It was the Guy and it said that it was forwarding calls and that if this call is regarding pins from eBay to go ahead and leave negative feedback as they don't care and already got your money. 

I was going to call back and record that message but my brother was on my Computer so could not call back right away.

I did call back at 6:53 EST and the voice mail message was changed back to the girl again.


----------



## pixiewings71

Well we shall see if they keep any of my money.  That's just insane!!!!  Thanks for the update, keep them coming please.


----------



## Malouff

pixiewings71,

I filed my PayPal claims.
They give a eMail address for MikeandNancy it is *mikeandnancy08 at yahoo.com*

I can't believe I was even Nice enough to wait for eBay's estimated delivery.
My first Pin order had the 19th as the last day.

I ordered things from Hong Kong that have arrived.

USPS says with either Parcel Post or Media Mail it should have taken 6 days.
They said it would ship with Priority Mail and that takes 2 days.


----------



## Malouff

I can't believe these people even were trying to sell more pins yesterday look at eBay item number 280410619962

They had 15 sets of 100 pins for $104.99


----------



## Malouff

Hopefully, I get my refund soon and can make another order from a decent reseller.

Can anyone recommend any other eBay sellers that actually ship pins and don't take forever?


----------



## pixiewings71

I suggest visiting the first page of this thread and using any of the other green sellers.   Honestly, this is the first time I've had this happen.  I went to eBay and to their page, there is nothing for sale now, I think they are having auctions pulled.  I filed a claim with Paypal as well, I decided not to wait for any more time to pass.  My dispute was immediately escalated to a claim, hopefully I'll have my credit soon, if not I will file with my cc company.  

Malouff, I can suggest personally Pinderellas_Castle or Mickeystreasure, both are listed o the first page and have good pins for sale.  I can also suggest mubunny but I don't know if he has anything listed right now, I made my last purchase from him via email.


----------



## Tampa Mousekeeter

Malouff said:


> I can't believe these people even were trying to sell more pins yesterday look at eBay item number 280410619962
> 
> They had 15 sets of 100 pins for $104.99



More than likely they are selling on Ebay under several different names...also another thing to look for is if their feedback is private, meaning you can not see what others have purchased from them. A lot of the scammers have their's private because they do not want potential buyers to see them selling the same pins over and over...


----------



## Anjelica

thelionqueen said:


> I noticed FAR FAR less scrappers @ DLR than at WDW!  In fact, trading at DLR was teh best I've seen in a very long time.  This was last May, so I don't know what's changed since.  I must also add that our last trip to WDW (May this year) we saw much less scrappers than the previous visit.  There were a HUGE amount of "cuties" and "starter set" pins, but not near as many scrappers.  I think things are looking "up" and the Disney "brass" may finally be addressing the problem the only way they can at this point; having CM's pocket the scrappers and replace them with starter pins..
> 
> That's my take!



This gives me great hope!!!  I was getting discouraged lately at the prevelance, at least on ebay, of the amount of scrappers or at least what appeared to be scrappers.


----------



## Broncobilly83

Jen M said:


> So tonight wasn't such a good night and I couldn't sleep because of some problems with a neighbor. I started looking on ebay and found some possible sellers selling scrappers. I made a list and also included some of the feedback that I could find.
> 
> Remember I haven't dealt with thess people just what I could tell from ebay. Also sorry if some of the names have already been listed.
> 
> *funpins*



Just got an auction from them. It was one of the lots of 20 they had with 6 of them being the Haunted Mansion Tombstones (set of 6)

As far as I can tell, I got decent pins (I used Pinpics.com) to compare what I had, but I am relatively new to this so I might not be a good barometer. There were a couple that flagged for me as scrapper or fake, so I am waiting to hear back from them to see their take on it. But the HM pins seemed legit as well did most of the Hidden Mickeys. Of course half of them, including the HMs, were flagged on PinPics as being sold outside of Disney by the makers, so it is hard to say if they got them from Disney or China directly


----------



## MountNittany

pixiewings71 said:


> Actually, there is a difference between "genuine" and "official" pins, official pins are pins that have passed the QC testing and been approved by Disney, genuine pins may be made from the same molds but not pass QC and not be approved by Disney.  I hope that helps.    And yes, official pins can be traded.



And scrappers are pins that were made with low quality materials and are basically "illegal" because they were not allowed by Disney and should not have the backstamp.


----------



## MountNittany

thelionqueen said:


> Although CM's may (and probably will) accept pins they know are scrappers, that is not what the point of this thread is.
> 
> I know you are "new" at pin trading, and buying for 3 kids is NOT cheap!  The reality is this..pin trading is NOT CHEAP..period!  Disney sells the pins for $8-20 EACH.
> 
> The reason the CM's lanyards are completely LOADED with scrappers is because of people (many fully unknowing) buying scrappers from ebay for $1 or so per pin.
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't become part of the group that buys them from ebay and trades them @ WDW!  PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't be one of those that thinks..."it's just for the kids to have fun," "we're not serious collectors," "we don't care if they're scrappers" so it doesn't matter.  IT MATTERS!!!  By buying scrappers on ebay and trading them at the parks, you are becoming part of the problem that is absolutely RAMPANT in regards to pin trading.
> 
> The reality is that pin trading IS NOT CHEAP!!  The reality is that you can get GREAT information from this thread about REPUTABLE ebay sellers to keep your costs as low as possible.
> 
> Please look at the entire situation and the impact it can have on every other pin trader at the park BEFORE you make an uninformed and harmful decision, just to save money.
> 
> Believe me, I am NOT rich..not even close!  But I LOVE pin trading..and I absolutely DETEST having the hobby I ADORE infiltrated with all this scrapped mess, and I DETEST even more having to examine every pin that I trade.
> 
> For those who have not pin traded for very long, there used to be a time..not long ago (2 years or so) where EVERY SINGLE PIN on a CM's lanyard was AUTHENTIC!!  These were CURRENT, AUTHENTIC and GENUINE Disney pins!  It was TRULY a treasure hunt, and it was a BLAST!!
> 
> Fast forward to today..nothing but crummy pins, mass produced in an overseas company with absolutely no quality whatsoever.  Every trade takes several minutes to determine if it's "legit"  This is not the way pin trading was intended at all!
> 
> I don't mean to badger anyone in particular, it is just that I am SO passionate about ending this problem, that when new traders ask for advice I tend to be more direct than maybe I should
> 
> Bottom line is..THINK BEFORE YOU ACT!!  and...What would Walt think?
> Rant over



YES! A link to this post is definitely going in the OP

and update is coming in a few minutes... sorry, school has really gotten in the way of things


----------



## MountNittany

Tampa Mousekeeter said:


> More than likely they are selling on Ebay under several different names...also another thing to look for is if their feedback is private, meaning you can not see what others have purchased from them. A lot of the scammers have their's private because they do not want potential buyers to see them selling the same pins over and over...



That happens frequently... remember Bibbity Bobbity Boo Collectibles?


----------



## pixiewings71

Oh yes, I remember BBBC, she had like 3 names she was using to sell.  She probably has more now......

I do not have any kind of resolution yet from Paypal and mikeandnancy are still not returning my attempts at contact.  I will be leaving them negative feedback and hope to get my money back.  I will keep updating the thread when I have new information.


----------



## MountNittany

pixiewings71 said:


> Oh yes, I remember BBBC, she had like 3 names she was using to sell.  She probably has more now......
> 
> I do not have any kind of resolution yet from Paypal and mikeandnancy are still not returning my attempts at contact.  I will be leaving them negative feedback and hope to get my money back.  I will keep updating the thread when I have new information.



Thanks, they're now red


----------



## MountNittany

oh and shipwick vs skipwick? are they the same person?


----------



## Disney On A Dime!

Real quick...I wanted to mention what has occurred with a recent pin purchase...again on ebay.  I know I wrote some time ago about not collecting anymore vinylmation pins...well...I just had to get a few more!    Anyhow...I just received a few pins in from a seller that was not mentioned here at all, but looked to be very reputable and only selling a few pins...not a huge amount of pins or lots...plus a bunch of other non-disney items.  Well...I should have known...the pins are knock-offs of the geniune Disney holiday vinylmation pins.  The mickey's do not go all the way to the edge on the back, they are thinner and they are lighter.  


  So...I write to the seller and explain very nicely my recent knowledge about the vinylmation pins and that I believed the ones that they sold me were not geniune Disney pins.  I also gave them the benefit of doubt and suggested that they might not even be aware of the knock-offs.


  The seller replied very nicely and said that he would give me full refund and pay for shipping back...and then he said, "Are any of them real?"


After my next correspondence with him...he wrote back that he had talked with his supplier and that I needed to check out pinpics.com pin number 72748...where it was clearly evident that some people had purchased these holiday vinylmation pins directly from Disney and that half of them were not having the mickey ears go all the way to the edge on the back.  


  Now I am getting pretty upset about this entire pin thing...because I knew exactly what post he was talking about on pinpics.com.  If you go and look at pin 72748...there are several people writing in comments about this pin.  


  One of the first posts states something about Beijing having a hard time reproducing the mickey heads on the back of the pins...mainly that it is a dead give away that Disney did not sell this pin.


  A few posts down there are two people who verify with each other that they did buy pins at Disney that some had the mickey heads all the way to the edge and that some did not.


  The worst part about this entire situation is that one of the posters claiming Disney sold them pins with the mickeys not touching the edges is the same user name as a person I purchased knock-off vinylmation pins from in the past off of ebay!


  I know that this post has been long and I started with "real quick!"  But I just thought that I would put it out there that the sellers of these knock-off/scrapper/Beijing pins are being able to refer buyers to this pinpics site in order to say..."Yes!  That pin is a real, genuine Disney bought pin"  when in fact the source of the post on pinpics is a seller of knock-off/scrapper/Beijing pins!  


At this point I am not a registered user of pinpics...I just go there every now and then and check out pins...so I am not sure about their posting control...or if they even have that???  


As far as my ebay purchase...I will post this persons user name here once I have received my refund.  I did have to explain to him that regardless of the mickey heads on the back not being correct...the pins were thinner and lighter than my Disney purchased vinylmation pins.  I am going to send him a vinylmation pin that I purchased from Disney so that he can see what I was talking about.  I believe that I blind-sided him with the information about his pins.  I really don't think that this person knew that they were selling these knock-offs...I do think that the supplier knew!  


  I will keep you posted!


----------



## pixiewings71

You know, every pin I've purchased that has the Mickey heads on the back, they go all the way to the edges and OFF, they do not have the "edge", they do not stop before the edges of the pin, they go all the way off....and scrappers I've traded for have not had the Mickey heads going off the edge.  I do not believe your seller, and what exactly does he mean by "his supplier?"  Disney pins are not available for purchase outside the parks......


----------



## Disney On A Dime!

Yep - all my pins with mickey heads go all the way to the edge and off...there remains no border.  On these knock-off pins...there is a distinct border and the mickey heads are not neatly embossed on the back.  I guess this seller gets his pins from someone who either trades for them or gets them from Beijing...just my assumption???  Again, it really stinks for those of us who are truly collecting for the joy of collecting and end up with non-genuine Disney pins...  It also stinks that some of the sellers don't even know that they are selling knock-offs!  Like my husband said...until we started to research the pins...we had no idea about scrappers and such.  It does take a little digging around to find out what your collection truly consists of...


----------



## Disney On A Dime!

Hi MountNittany!  I see that you are updating the list on the first page...thanks!    I do need to add though that I just received a knock-off from someone who had previously sent me a genuine pin!  This seller has nothing to do with the previous issue that I have going on...but nonetheless...I can't totally recommend them.  I don't know where they should be placed on the list...so far I'm 50/50 with them???  The ebay user name is kather99.



  I have got to find a new hobby or find a way to get down to WDW more or go on DCL more...I need to buy my own pins!!!


----------



## Broncobilly83

Disney On A Dime! said:


> Hi MountNittany!  I see that you are updating the list on the first page...thanks!    I do need to add though that I just received a knock-off from someone who had previously sent me a genuine pin!  This seller has nothing to do with the previous issue that I have going on...but nonetheless...I can't totally recommend them.  I don't know where they should be placed on the list...so far I'm 50/50 with them???  The ebay user name is kather99.



Could it be she did not know something was off? I ask as I am looking at some of her Scrooge Pins on Ebay now


----------



## Disney On A Dime!

Broncobilly83 said:


> Could it be she did not know something was off? I ask as I am looking at some of her Scrooge Pins on Ebay now




Most definitely...I think that they had no idea that the pin they sold me was not genuine Disney.    Like I said...in the past I did receive a great pin from them.    That's the hard part with all of this...I do believe that most selling items on ebay want to sell genuine Disney pins...it's just that all of the knock-offs and scrappers look so close to the real thing...that even for those honest folks...it becomes a challenge.  

Please don't get me wrong...there are some out there selling totally scrappers and knock-offs on purpose or knowingly.  That's why the system is so messed up now.  This is just my opinion...

My new way of bidding is to first ask the seller..."Do the embossed mickeys on the back of the pin go all the way to the edge or do they stop at the edge and a border is formed?"    All sellers have replied back very kindly...so far...only one response states that "yes" the mickeys go all the way to the edge and I purchased these myself at WDW.  All the others IMO were knock-offs or scrappers.  (Keep in mind these are just the vinylmation pins.)


----------



## Disney On A Dime!

Here's two thumbs up for olivejuiceyou21!     I just received three great looking genuine Disney vinylmation pins!  And the mickeys on the back go all the way to the edge!!!  


  BTW...I received my refund from the seller that I mentioned a few posts above...keep in mind that I purchased 11 vinylmation pins from him and all were knock-offs (IMO.)  24fanpac


----------



## fmimom

Hello, we have been collecting and trading pins since 2002, but it is just for fun for our us to do at the park, not a really serious hobby.  However, last year, we decided to buy some on e-bay prior to a trip to Disneyland.  We bought from Shells7Pak, then while we were waiting to get our pins, we did a little more research and discovered the concept of "scrappers."  Sure enough, when we received our order, we noticed that there were tons of LE and Hidden Mickey's and they were thinner and missing some of the features that were on some pins that we already had that we had bought at the park.  We contacted her and she issued a refund after denying that none of her pins were scrappers.  We are determined to never trade scrappers if at all possible (meaning if we know they are scrappers) because it is truly unfair to everyone that has spent the money to buy legitimate pins.  After that experience, we had decided to totally write off the possibility of buying pins on e-bay.  However, we are going to DW this month and I just found this site. I was very relieved to see that Shells7Pak is on the red list.  But, how do you know that the sellers listed in green are truly reliable and reputable?  It would be great to have more to trade on this upcoming trip because the kids are pretty attached to their pins.  Also, how do you know if the ones on the CM lanyards are scrappers or not?  The ones that we got off of e-bay were obvious, but are they all that obvious?  I understand that if you are doing it because you love the pin it shouldn't matter.  But, I have an issue with trading a pin that we spent $5+ on for a scrapper that really just needs to be thrown away.  I hope I'm not being too cheap, but it just is so frustrating!  I want my kids to be able to trade without worrying that the pins they or us bought for quite a bit of money are being traded for trash!  Any ideas??  Thanks!!


----------



## Tammylynn

This thread was started because many of us were in the same boat as you: We ordered before we even realized that fake pins existed!
We had to learn that positive feedback does not mean that the pins aren't scrappers, since many people don't know (or don't care) about scrappers.

As pinpics tells us, the only way we can verify with 100% certaintly that a pin is a legitimate Disney pin is to purchase directly from the parks.  

That being said, the sellers that have been marked in green are ones who Disboards members have had positive experiences with and not recieved any known scrappers... or if a scrapper came through, the sellers have sent a replacement pin and we in good faith trust that it was an accident--after all, there are many scrappers on Cast Member lanyards.

I would bid with confidence from those green sellers, but I still stay away from LARGE lots or small lots with 'generic' pictures.  I like to see what they will send me.


----------



## pixiewings71

The sellers on this thread are red, yellow or green based on our personal experiences with them.  So if skipwick is listed as green it is because one of us personally purchased from him and was happy with what we received, if mikeandnancy are red it's because one of us personally had a terrible experience or received known scrappers.  Of course many of the sellers on eBay don't know what scrappers are so they could be selling them without knowing....but this thread is based on our personal experiences so following that it's usually safe to say that most of our green sellers are selling good pins.  Of course we can't say for sure, and I've received scrappers from sellers that I've used previously, when I mention it they usually refund my money without question.  
Good luck, enjoy trading!


----------



## MountNittany

does anyone have experience with vipblast?


----------



## MountNittany

Disney On A Dime! said:


> Real quick...I wanted to mention what has occurred with a recent pin purchase...again on ebay.  I know I wrote some time ago about not collecting anymore vinylmation pins...well...I just had to get a few more!    Anyhow...I just received a few pins in from a seller that was not mentioned here at all, but looked to be very reputable and only selling a few pins...not a huge amount of pins or lots...plus a bunch of other non-disney items.  Well...I should have known...the pins are knock-offs of the geniune Disney holiday vinylmation pins.  The mickey's do not go all the way to the edge on the back, they are thinner and they are lighter.
> 
> 
> So...I write to the seller and explain very nicely my recent knowledge about the vinylmation pins and that I believed the ones that they sold me were not geniune Disney pins.  I also gave them the benefit of doubt and suggested that they might not even be aware of the knock-offs.
> 
> 
> The seller replied very nicely and said that he would give me full refund and pay for shipping back...and then he said, "Are any of them real?"
> 
> 
> After my next correspondence with him...he wrote back that he had talked with his supplier and that I needed to check out pinpics.com pin number 72748...where it was clearly evident that some people had purchased these holiday vinylmation pins directly from Disney and that half of them were not having the mickey ears go all the way to the edge on the back.
> 
> 
> Now I am getting pretty upset about this entire pin thing...because I knew exactly what post he was talking about on pinpics.com.  If you go and look at pin 72748...there are several people writing in comments about this pin.
> 
> 
> One of the first posts states something about Beijing having a hard time reproducing the mickey heads on the back of the pins...mainly that it is a dead give away that Disney did not sell this pin.
> 
> 
> A few posts down there are two people who verify with each other that they did buy pins at Disney that some had the mickey heads all the way to the edge and that some did not.
> 
> 
> The worst part about this entire situation is that one of the posters claiming Disney sold them pins with the mickeys not touching the edges is the same user name as a person I purchased knock-off vinylmation pins from in the past off of ebay!
> 
> 
> I know that this post has been long and I started with "real quick!"  But I just thought that I would put it out there that the sellers of these knock-off/scrapper/Beijing pins are being able to refer buyers to this pinpics site in order to say..."Yes!  That pin is a real, genuine Disney bought pin"  when in fact the source of the post on pinpics is a seller of knock-off/scrapper/Beijing pins!
> 
> 
> At this point I am not a registered user of pinpics...I just go there every now and then and check out pins...so I am not sure about their posting control...or if they even have that???
> 
> 
> As far as my ebay purchase...I will post this persons user name here once I have received my refund.  I did have to explain to him that regardless of the mickey heads on the back not being correct...the pins were thinner and lighter than my Disney purchased vinylmation pins.  I am going to send him a vinylmation pin that I purchased from Disney so that he can see what I was talking about.  I believe that I blind-sided him with the information about his pins.  I really don't think that this person knew that they were selling these knock-offs...I do think that the supplier knew!
> 
> 
> I will keep you posted!





pixiewings71 said:


> You know, every pin I've purchased that has the Mickey heads on the back, they go all the way to the edges and OFF, they do not have the "edge", they do not stop before the edges of the pin, they go all the way off....and scrappers I've traded for have not had the Mickey heads going off the edge.  I do not believe your seller, and what exactly does he mean by "his supplier?"  Disney pins are not available for purchase outside the parks......





Disney On A Dime! said:


> Hi MountNittany!  I see that you are updating the list on the first page...thanks!    I do need to add though that I just received a knock-off from someone who had previously sent me a genuine pin!  This seller has nothing to do with the previous issue that I have going on...but nonetheless...I can't totally recommend them.  I don't know where they should be placed on the list...so far I'm 50/50 with them???  The ebay user name is kather99.
> 
> 
> 
> I have got to find a new hobby or find a way to get down to WDW more or go on DCL more...I need to buy my own pins!!!





Disney On A Dime! said:


> Here's two thumbs up for olivejuiceyou21!     I just received three great looking genuine Disney vinylmation pins!  And the mickeys on the back go all the way to the edge!!!
> 
> 
> BTW...I received my refund from the seller that I mentioned a few posts above...keep in mind that I purchased 11 vinylmation pins from him and all were knock-offs (IMO.)  24fanpac


Quoting these for the update later... I'll add kather to the orange


----------



## Disney On A Dime!

Hi fmimom!  And welcome to the DISboards!  


Two thumbs up!     I agree with what pixiewings71 and Tammylynn said about this discussion thread and pin trading in general.  I will say that before I purchase from ebay I now look at this list..and I also have been sending a question to the seller asking about the pin/pins.  All have been honest...so far!


To all:  I wanted to add disneyrequest to the list of green sellers...she sent me three great vinylmation pins!  


To MountNittany:  I, too, would like to know if anyone has purchased from vipblast.  They have a good selection of vinylmation pins...anyone???


Lastly...I needed to add that on pinpics number 72748 (the one I referenced in a previous post) funmamas edited her response.  She no longer verifies that she purchased vinylmation pins directly from Disney that did not have the mickey heads going all the way to the edge...kind of interesting...


----------



## Tink415

I've purchased pins from Vipblast and been pleased with the pins and service.


----------



## pixiewings71

I purchased from vipblast over a year ago, the pins I received were scrappers BUT when I told them they told me to keep the pins and they refunded my $$.  I have not purchased from them since, but I keep meaning to....


----------



## pixiewings71

I just wanted to update that Paypal refunded my purchase from MikeandNancy.  The name on his Paypal acct is/was Carlos Neito so I don't know where the mikeandnancy came from but I did get my refund.  

I also won some pins from a new seller, I will post after I get my pins from them.


----------



## fmimom

Thanks so much for the warm welcome and helpful information.  I will check out the sellers in green.  It is so nice to know that you have had good experiences with them in the past.  I'm very happy that not everyone on e-bay sells scrappers!!


----------



## Malouff

pixiewings71 said:


> I just wanted to update that Paypal refunded my purchase from MikeandNancy.


I also finally got my money refunded.

The order where MikeandNancy printed a shipping label was a harder case as PayPal wanted me to wait until the packaged arrived at first.

I did however contact PayPal a few times to explain the case and got my refund.


----------



## Disney On A Dime!

It's great to hear that you all received your refunds!  


Also, I am sorry that I didn't notice it before, but welcome to the DISboards Malouff!


----------



## Disney On A Dime!

Just a thought, but how do we report sellers that either refund money for scrappers or send you the genuine pin in return for a scrapper?  I am in the process of dealing with the latter...I purchased from a "green" seller and received three genuine pins and two scrappers.  They were very willing to work with me and are sending replacements for the two scrappers (hopefully genuine pins!)  I will keep you posted...any thoughts?


----------



## asianway

Uncle.Jr said:


> anyone have any experience with ebay user wonwon901 ?
> 
> he seems to have good feedback but it says his items are located in hong kong and he seems to be below retail.



He has sold the LE 300 Bay Lake Tower(which sold out by 10am), Kidani Village, and Treehouse pins multiples times, with no cards.  Im pretty sure he got them factory direct.


----------



## asianway

Tampa Mousekeeter said:


> can I ask why anyone would think a pin sold for under $2.00 would be anything but a scrapper?....just a question....but if Disney is selling pins in the $10 range each and even the "Starter sets" are approx $5 each how is anyone really getting pins that much cheaper?????....they are selling them for $1.79 plus making a profit and they are not scrappers?????  ( that is except for our friend *nannub* who brings his scrappers to the park to trade for real pins and then sells them in huge lots).....



This is the crux of the matter that is lost through the hundreds of posts.  No one has some magic source of "cheap traders" that they can continue to conjure up.  The cheapest you can get pins legitimately is around $1.25-1.50 through liquidation.  Anyone selling them for less is losing money.  This is for true, legit pins.

Many other sellers have legit pins for less.  How?  Exactly as described above, buying thousands of scrappers and laundering them on CM lanyards.  I see it every weekend, many different people.  I have no idea of their ebay names, but this is how it happens.  And buying from these "green" sellers only helps to perpetuate the junk you will find on lanyards when you visit.

Yes, some people do sell their collections and just want to take any amount to get rid of them, but that is the minority.  Dizpins is probably the best source of people legitimately getting rid of traders cheaply, anyone doing it on ebay, is a red flag.


----------



## pixiewings71

Disney On A Dime! said:


> Just a thought, but how do we report sellers that either refund money for scrappers or send you the genuine pin in return for a scrapper?  I am in the process of dealing with the latter...I purchased from a "green" seller and received three genuine pins and two scrappers.  They were very willing to work with me and are sending replacements for the two scrappers (hopefully genuine pins!)  I will keep you posted...any thoughts?



You just report that in the thread thru subsuquent posts.  Much like I did with my MikeandNancy debacle.  I simply came back and reposted as things happened, Malouf did the same thing.  



asianway said:


> This is the crux of the matter that is lost through the hundreds of posts.  No one has some magic source of "cheap traders" that they can continue to conjure up.  The cheapest you can get pins legitimately is around $1.25-1.50 through liquidation.  Anyone selling them for less is losing money.  This is for true, legit pins.
> 
> Many other sellers have legit pins for less.  How?  Exactly as described above, buying thousands of scrappers and laundering them on CM lanyards.  I see it every weekend, many different people.  I have no idea of their ebay names, but this is how it happens.  And buying from these "green" sellers only helps to perpetuate the junk you will find on lanyards when you visit.
> 
> Yes, some people do sell their collections and just want to take any amount to get rid of them, but that is the minority.  Dizpins is probably the best source of people legitimately getting rid of traders cheaply, *anyone doing it on ebay, is a red flag*.



I don't agree with this.  Not EVERYone selling on eBay is selling scrappers.  I've got some nice pins that I traded for, not scrappers at all and I will be listing them on eBay.  Yes, my prices will be higher because I know my pins are NOT scrappers (as much as any educated trader can know at least) and I know my pins have some value.  Why sell on eBay? Why not? Where else can I list them and have so many people see them?  Also, I know of many sellers who I bought great pins from in the past 2 years who are done selling, why? Because they sold what they wanted to from their collections, they all sold for anywhere from $3 and up.  Do I have scrappers in my collection? You bet I do, will I be selling those on eBay, NO, those will stay in my collection.  The difference is sellers like me care about the hobby, sellers like nannub are in for the profit, sellers like shells7pak could care less, they too are in it for the profit.


----------



## pixiewings71

Oh and for the record, I've got a lot of reallllllllllllllly nice pins I bought from eBay for pennies......a fraction of what they are worth.  I have 2 Lefcort Tinks that I got for less then retail, only because I got lucky and the seller listed for less hoping she'd get more hits, she didn't and I won them very lowball.  They are super nice pins and I got lucky like that a few times with different sellers.  

I also received some pins today from koolstuff2005, it looks like a lot of half and half to be honest, some are obvious scrappers (Mickey heads not going off the edges, color issues, paint fill issues) but some are nice and compared to my purchased pins look the same.  I would list them at least as a yellow.  I did let them know that I suspect some are scrappers and I have not yet left feedback, I will wait and see if they reply.  I am fine keeping the ones I feel are scrappers, the vinylmations I got for my own collection.


----------



## asianway

I don't agree with this.  Not EVERYone selling on eBay is selling scrappers.  I've got some nice pins that I traded for, not scrappers at all and I will be listing them on eBay.  Yes, my prices will be higher [/QUOTE]

Reread my post. I didnt say everyone is, in fact, most people dont.  My point is, which you agree, the prices will be higher for legit pins.  Anyone selling trader pins for under $2 is either selling scrappers, or is laundering scrappers for legit traders.  If having someone else do the dirty work makes the folks here sleep better, great, but lets not kid ourselves on what is actually happening.


----------



## pixiewings71

asianway said:


> Reread my post. I didnt say everyone is, in fact, most people dont.  My point is, which you agree, the prices will be higher for legit pins.  Anyone selling trader pins for under $2 is either selling scrappers, or is laundering scrappers for legit traders.  If having someone else do the dirty work makes the folks here sleep better, great, but lets not kid ourselves on what is actually happening.



Reread what I highlighted.  That's what I was addressing in my reply, you said "anyone doing it on eBay is a red flag", to that I disagree.  Not just anyone raises red flags, the auctions themselves raise red flags, you have to be careful, you have to watch prices, you have to watch what pins they are selling over and over and over and over again.  Sellers who have multiples of the same pins, that's a huge red flag for me.  

And yes, I do tend to pay more for my traders, when I buy the pins for $1-2 I'm "testing" the seller so to speak.  Of course that is likely to stop soon since we will not be renewing our APs next year.   I will be using my trusted sellers to get any of the sets we want for the next 12 months.


----------



## Tampa Mousekeeter

[/QUOTE]

  Anyone selling trader pins for under $2 is either selling scrappers, or is laundering scrappers for legit traders.  If having someone else do the dirty work makes the folks here sleep better, great, but lets not kid ourselves on what is actually happening.[/QUOTE]

Thank you....I thought I was the only one that sees this....hurry let's check Ebay this week...looks like all the legitimate sellers are selling their 100 pin lots for $1.67 per pin....gee they are giving them away...I wonder why?????   Oh, how nice they are sending them to me in little plastic bags....they couldn't be getting them from China that way could they?????


----------



## asianway

There simply are not roving bands of benevolent power sellers wanting to sell you cheap trader pins.  I got a 1799 that was horribly listed for $2 once on ebay, the poorly listed pin with no minimum bid that flies under the radar is not at issue.  It is that the people who list hundreds or thousands of trader pins, if legit, obtained them through dumping scrapper pins on cast lanyards.

This hobby has an ugly underbelly, which is quickly leading to its demise, the support of any of these sellers is just exacerbating the downward spiral.


----------



## Anjelica

Anyone selling trader pins for under $2 is either selling scrappers, or is laundering scrappers for legit traders.  If having someone else do the dirty work makes the folks here sleep better, great, but lets not kid ourselves on what is actually happening.[/QUOTE]

Thank you....I thought I was the only one that sees this....hurry let's check Ebay this week...looks like all the legitimate sellers are selling their 100 pin lots for $1.67 per pin....gee they are giving them away...I wonder why?????   Oh, how nice they are sending them to me in little plastic bags....they couldn't be getting them from China that way could they?????  [/QUOTE]



asianway said:


> There simply are not roving bands of benevolent power sellers wanting to sell you cheap trader pins.  I got a 1799 that was horribly listed for $2 once on ebay, the poorly listed pin with no minimum bid that flies under the radar is not at issue.  It is that the people who list hundreds or thousands of trader pins, if legit, obtained them through dumping scrapper pins on cast lanyards.
> 
> This hobby has an ugly underbelly, which is quickly leading to its demise, the support of any of these sellers is just exacerbating the downward spiral.


----------



## pixiewings71

Tampa Mousekeeter said:


> Anyone selling trader pins for under $2 is either selling scrappers, or is laundering scrappers for legit traders.  If having someone else do the dirty work makes the folks here sleep better, great, but lets not kid ourselves on what is actually happening.
> 
> Thank you....I thought I was the only one that sees this....hurry let's check Ebay this week...looks like all the legitimate sellers are selling their 100 pin lots for $1.67 per pin....gee they are giving them away...I wonder why?????   Oh, how nice they are sending them to me in little plastic bags....they couldn't be getting them from China that way could they?????



This is the guideline most of us on this thread use......I'm not sure why you feel the need to post it again or to post it in such a way.  Again, I only buy the "cheap" pins when I'm testing a seller to see what I get, so I can post it here.  I usually win about 10 pins and they are pins we will keep no matter what.  For my traders I'm buying from sellers who list for more, or who I've been buying from for years.  Or I'm buying them from parks, yes we do that too. 
And just an FYI, I do use the little plastic baggies to carry traders around and to store them, I will use the little plastic baggies when I start to sell off what we don't want to hold onto.  Why? Because the little plastic baggies help protect the pins and they are convenient.  I don't like my pins getting all scratched up so this helps to protect them.   I do have a ton of little baggies left over from my days of not knowing any better and ordering the lot of 100 scrappers for $1.89 each, but now I just reuse them.  I have also been known to ask my sellers to please package the pins in baggies if they have them.  



asianway said:


> There simply are not roving bands of benevolent power sellers wanting to sell you cheap trader pins.  *I got a 1799 that was horribly listed for $2 once on ebay, the poorly listed pin with no minimum bid that flies under the radar is not at issue.*  It is that the people who list hundreds or thousands of trader pins, if legit, obtained them through dumping scrapper pins on cast lanyards.
> 
> This hobby has an ugly underbelly, which is quickly leading to its demise, the support of any of these sellers is just exacerbating the downward spiral.



I'm not exactly sure what the highlighted sentence says, it's a bit confusing.   And yes, it's the sellers who offer hundreds or thousands of the same pin for trade that knowledgeable buyers avoid, this thread is meant to help those who simply don't know about scrappers, not to discuss the underbelly of this hobby.  It's meant to be helpful and educational to those who are aware that eBay sellers could be selling them scrappers.  

Please, let's try to avoid the sarcasm and belittling tones, we are trying to help newbies to the hobby, not scare them away.  They get enough of that from the professional traders at the parks.


----------



## Anjelica

pixiewings71 said:


> Please, let's try to avoid the sarcasm and belittling tones, we are trying to help newbies to the hobby, not scare them away.  They get enough of that from the professional traders at the parks.



Pixie - I didn't see their posts as necessarily belittling but rather with an undertone of frustration.  

I think all of us know if it looks like a duck, walks like a duck and talks like a duck its a duck.  But one thing I have personally run into with some "casual" traders who want to do it "for the kids" is while they will apply the duck theory to most things in everyday life they want to throw out the window that theory while buying pins from ebay/other questionable areas for the sake of saving money.

It's frustrating because I have warned personal friends against buying ebay pins so cheap but was "ignored".  I really think I was ignored because they didn't want to hear it and/or spend the money to buy legitimate pins.   Hence when these types of buyers go to the parks they are just contributing to a problem (which hopefully Disney will get fixed asap).  

I'm all for kids experiencing things but I think some people take it to far and actually think their child is entitled to experience the pin trading (but not at a legitimate cost) and why can't their kid have just as much fun pin trading as xx child.


----------



## Disney On A Dime!

Interesting discussion...I just wanted to add that I have thoroughly appreciated the attempt at those on this board to point out those that sell genuine Disney pins.    I also appreciate the tips given here as to how to spot scrappers and such.  I am very new at this...I have been able to pick up pins from ebay in order to complete collections...that were started from a Disney trip.  Ebay has been very helpful in that aspect...I cannot as a consumer solve the scrapper pin issue.  I can only be responsible for my collection and for what I might trade.  

One point to mention...with only a little research...some ebay buying and scouting...it is very easy to find those sellers that sell scrappers.  Disney could if they wanted to go after that aspect...I have even had sellers tell me not to buy from them because their pin did not meet the requirements that I inquired about...Can we say scrapper???

Another point to mention...with only a short amount of research and reading...one can easily figure out how to spot scrapper pins...why does Disney allow cast members to trade for scrappers?  Not to say that they should be policing the pin trades and such...but that could totally straighten out this pin trading issue.  Please don't get me wrong...I really do not want a child to be turned away from a pin trade because of a scrapper...but can't these scrapper trades be stopped at the adult level...especially those adults that give scrappers to get genuine?  

  Anyhow...this has been a great discussion...wonder if anyone is listening who could make a difference?


----------



## Anjelica

Disney On A Dime! said:


> Interesting discussion...I just wanted to add that I have thoroughly appreciated the attempt at those on this board to point out those that sell genuine Disney pins.    I also appreciate the tips given here as to how to spot scrappers and such.  I am very new at this...I have been able to pick up pins from ebay in order to complete collections...that were started from a Disney trip.  Ebay has been very helpful in that aspect...I cannot as a consumer solve the scrapper pin issue.  I can only be responsible for my collection and for what I might trade.
> 
> One point to mention...with only a little research...some ebay buying and scouting...it is very easy to find those sellers that sell scrappers.  Disney could if they wanted to go after that aspect...I have even had sellers tell me not to buy from them because their pin did not meet the requirements that I inquired about...Can we say scrapper???
> 
> Another point to mention...with only a short amount of research and reading...one can easily figure out how to spot scrapper pins...why does Disney allow cast members to trade for scrappers?  Not to say that they should be policing the pin trades and such...but that could totally straighten out this pin trading issue.  Please don't get me wrong...I really do not want a child to be turned away from a pin trade because of a scrapper...but can't these scrapper trades be stopped at the adult level...especially those adults that give scrappers to get genuine?
> 
> Anyhow...this has been a great discussion...wonder if anyone is listening who could make a difference?



Great post - I think you definetly made some very valid points - especially ones that some of us collectors have been dealing with for awhile.  Why doesn't Disney take a stand against these scrapper sellers?  Why don't the CM's get trained on how to spot a scrapper and immediately remove, etc.?

It's honestly gotten to a point with my collection and to an extent with our daughters collection that we buy more to keep than to trade.  I'm a DVC member and an avid Disney cruiser so I enjoy getting those harder to get pins to add to my collection.   I know my husband has a keen eye and has been able to get many of reduced priced pins on Disney's website but those deals are far and few these days.


----------



## thelionqueen

It appears that the most recent posts (previous 2 pages) have not read this thread fully.  Granted it is a VERY long thread, but all the points you have been trying to post here as "something new" has been addressed over and over in many ways on this thread.

The way it was posted by some, could be taken in a way that is offensive to those of us who have been a part of this thread, and many others previous to this one.

What some could describe as belittling, some could describe as frustration.  I personally have been fighting this "pin epidemic" for more than 2 years.  Just recently (this year) I have had others "jump on the bandwagon" and create awareness to this subject.  I cannot tell you how many times I've heard people say "it's just for the kids" "it doesn't bother me" etc, etc, etc.  These are the people we are trying to educate.  These are the people we are trying to urge to do the right thing.

There ARE reputable pin sellers on ebay, although I wholeheartedly agree that MANY are scrapper sellers.  To classify them all as unworthy or undesirable is simply unfair and untrue.  

There are MANY MANY posts on this thread that indicate exactly what you are saying.  But the way it is said can be interpreted as unintended.  Every educated pin trader on this thread knows that a huge lot of pins for $1+ each are selling scrappers.  It's the UNEDUCATED pin traders that are not aware.  That is what this thread is for.  It is also for those who are seeking to buy legitimate pins online.  For those of us who have personal experiences to list them here to help EDUCATE others.

I can tell you that I consider myself an incredibly educated pin trader.  I've been pin trading, literally since inception.  In fact, when I bought my first pin, the CM's weren't exactly sure what the trading procedure was 

I have seen the scrapper sellers in person, I have had personal contact with Meg Gage's office regarding this "epidemic" I was one of the VERY first ones to contact, and encourage others to contact, Disney Legal.  I have seen first hand what these scrappers have done and continue to do, to the hobby I love.  What I"m saying is, don't presume you know more or less than anyone else here.  We're all here to STOP this horrible practice and EDUCATE those who might not know about these sellers.  Let's do less finger pointing and assuming and more educating.  Just my .02
Rant over


----------



## pixiewings71

Anjelica said:


> Pixie - I didn't see their posts as necessarily belittling but rather with an undertone of frustration.
> 
> I think all of us know if it looks like a duck, walks like a duck and talks like a duck its a duck.  But one thing I have personally run into with some "casual" traders who want to do it "for the kids" is while they will apply the duck theory to most things in everyday life they want to throw out the window that theory while buying pins from ebay/other questionable areas for the sake of saving money.
> 
> It's frustrating because I have warned personal friends against buying ebay pins so cheap but was "ignored".  I really think I was ignored because they didn't want to hear it and/or spend the money to buy legitimate pins.   Hence when these types of buyers go to the parks they are just contributing to a problem (which hopefully Disney will get fixed asap).
> 
> I'm all for kids experiencing things but I think some people take it to far and actually think their child is entitled to experience the pin trading (but not at a legitimate cost) and why can't their kid have just as much fun pin trading as xx child.



I hear the frustration as well but I also interpret them with sarcasm and as a tad rude.  As a very frequent poster to this thread and a person who has spent my own money on pins to try to help others I'm very frustrated by the tone of the past few posts.  Yes, our thread is huge but please read all the pages before jumping to a conclusion about those of us who are posting on it.  For the most part we are knowlegeable about scrappers and we are simply trying to help newbies.  Honestly, if I was a newbie and I had popped over here on someone's suggestion I would be offended by those posts, hopefully others won't feel the same way I do.  



Disney On A Dime! said:


> Interesting discussion...I just wanted to add that I have thoroughly appreciated the attempt at those on this board to point out those that sell genuine Disney pins.    I also appreciate the tips given here as to how to spot scrappers and such.  I am very new at this...I have been able to pick up pins from ebay in order to complete collections...that were started from a Disney trip.  Ebay has been very helpful in that aspect...I cannot as a consumer solve the scrapper pin issue.  I can only be responsible for my collection and for what I might trade.
> 
> One point to mention...with only a little research...some ebay buying and scouting...it is very easy to find those sellers that sell scrappers.  Disney could if they wanted to go after that aspect...I have even had sellers tell me not to buy from them because their pin did not meet the requirements that I inquired about...Can we say scrapper???
> 
> Another point to mention...with only a short amount of research and reading...one can easily figure out how to spot scrapper pins...why does Disney allow cast members to trade for scrappers?  Not to say that they should be policing the pin trades and such...but that could totally straighten out this pin trading issue.  Please don't get me wrong...I really do not want a child to be turned away from a pin trade because of a scrapper...but can't these scrapper trades be stopped at the adult level...especially those adults that give scrappers to get genuine?
> 
> Anyhow...this has been a great discussion...wonder if anyone is listening who could make a difference?



All great points!!  I hope someone else is out there listening/reading and I hope something can be done.  I would love to be able to trade without worrying about scrappers.   And yes, I agree that CM's should know more about pins and I also agree that adults should not be allowed to trade them for geniune pins. 



thelionqueen said:


> It appears that the most recent posts (previous 2 pages) have not read this thread fully.  Granted it is a VERY long thread, but all the points you have been trying to post here as "something new" has been addressed over and over in many ways on this thread.
> 
> The way it was posted by some, could be taken in a way that is offensive to those of us who have been a part of this thread, and many others previous to this one.
> 
> What some could describe as belittling, some could describe as frustration.  I personally have been fighting this "pin epidemic" for more than 2 years.  Just recently (this year) I have had others "jump on the bandwagon" and create awareness to this subject.  I cannot tell you how many times I've heard people say "it's just for the kids" "it doesn't bother me" etc, etc, etc.  These are the people we are trying to educate.  These are the people we are trying to urge to do the right thing.
> 
> There ARE reputable pin sellers on ebay, although I wholeheartedly agree that MANY are scrapper sellers.  To classify them all as unworthy or undesirable is simply unfair and untrue.
> 
> There are MANY MANY posts on this thread that indicate exactly what you are saying.  But the way it is said can be interpreted as unintended.  Every educated pin trader on this thread knows that a huge lot of pins for $1+ each are selling scrappers.  It's the UNEDUCATED pin traders that are not aware.  That is what this thread is for.  It is also for those who are seeking to buy legitimate pins online.  For those of us who have personal experiences to list them here to help EDUCATE others.
> 
> I can tell you that I consider myself an incredibly educated pin trader.  I've been pin trading, literally since inception.  In fact, when I bought my first pin, the CM's weren't exactly sure what the trading procedure was
> 
> I have seen the scrapper sellers in person, I have had personal contact with Meg Gage's office regarding this "epidemic" I was one of the VERY first ones to contact, and encourage others to contact, Disney Legal.  I have seen first hand what these scrappers have done and continue to do, to the hobby I love.  What I"m saying is, don't presume you know more or less than anyone else here.  We're all here to STOP this horrible practice and EDUCATE those who might not know about these sellers.  Let's do less finger pointing and assuming and more educating.  Just my .02
> Rant over



Thanks for your input LionQueen, as always your opinion is highly valued by us.


----------



## asianway

pixiewings71 said:


> I'm not exactly sure what the highlighted sentence says, it's a bit confusing.   And yes, it's the sellers who offer hundreds or thousands of the same pin for trade that knowledgeable buyers avoid



Pin # 1799 on pinpics is one of the rarest pins for a Haunted Mansion collector to obtain.  Secondary market price is $500-600 if it comes up on ebay.  I bought on on ebay once for $2, just as you obtained a bargain on the TInker Bell pins you mentioned.

On the topic of having CM's turn away scrappers, that would never work.  The amount of time training a casual merchandise CM on the hundreds of scrapper pins out there would be cost prohibitive, lead to potentially good pins being turned away in trade, and ultimately discourage CMs from wearing the pin trading lanyard.  If you have the opportunity to visit Disneyland, where wearing the lanyard is not encouraged so much as WDW, you will find that they are far and few between.

And again, do not interpret my posts as belittling, I am trying to educate as well.  nannub has been singled out as converting scrappers to legit pins off of CMs and then "sharking" tourists at DTD.  My point is, he is not the only one doing this.  Most of the offenders are not quite as blatant about their actions, and they are not selling multiples of the same pin.  Subsidizing these activities is damaging to the hobby as well.  The outlet malls have great deals sometimes, I would encourage anyone visiting WDW to make a stop there on the way to the parks.  As someone mentioned pages back, they got pins there for under $1.  Disney Stores had a Snow White and the 7 dwarves 8 pin set for $14.50 2 years ago.  Deals happen, you need to look for them.


----------



## Anjelica

We will be going to Disneyland a week from tomorrow.  My daughter doesn't know yet but in the next couple of days we will get out her lanyard/collection and figure out which ones she wants to trade. Luckily my husband caught a great deal on Disney online and got a whole bunch of pins a few months ago for around $3.00 a pin so she can trade with those as well.

I will definetly report back on how it goes and what I see in terms of pins.  We've never done pin trading at DL because 1) I haven't been there in decades and 2) the rest of my family has never been.


----------



## pixiewings71

asianway said:


> *Pin # 1799 on pinpics is one of the rarest pins for a Haunted Mansion collector to obtain.  Secondary market price is $500-600 if it comes up on ebay.  I bought on on ebay once for $2, just as you obtained a bargain on the TInker Bell pins you mentioned.*
> 
> On the topic of having CM's turn away scrappers, that would never work.  The amount of time training a casual merchandise CM on the hundreds of scrapper pins out there would be cost prohibitive, lead to potentially good pins being turned away in trade, and ultimately discourage CMs from wearing the pin trading lanyard.  If you have the opportunity to visit Disneyland, where wearing the lanyard is not encouraged so much as WDW, you will find that they are far and few between.
> 
> And again, do not interpret my posts as belittling, I am trying to educate as well.  nannub has been singled out as converting scrappers to legit pins off of CMs and then "sharking" tourists at DTD.  My point is, he is not the only one doing this.  Most of the offenders are not quite as blatant about their actions, and they are not selling multiples of the same pin.  Subsidizing these activities is damaging to the hobby as well.  The outlet malls have great deals sometimes, I would encourage anyone visiting WDW to make a stop there on the way to the parks.  As someone mentioned pages back, they got pins there for under $1.  Disney Stores had a Snow White and the 7 dwarves 8 pin set for $14.50 2 years ago.  Deals happen, you need to look for them.



Ok, got it, Thanks for clarifying for me.  I kept reading it and just couldn't understand what you were saying. LOL  I'm really excited you got that pin for super cheap!  Woo Hoo!!!!!  That's what makes the hours of searching eBay worthwhile.  
As for CM's knowing about scrappers, what I've seen is CM's taking pins and putting them in their pocket after doing the trade.  I've asked a few times and the CM says they don't think it's authentic but they don't want to turn away a trade so they just put the pin aside and don't trade it to anyone else.  Apparently at DLR they have a system for that, and yes before I knew about scrappers and bought huge lots from sellers like shells7pak I did have a CM or 2 do that with a pin I gave them.  I honestly had no idea why they did it, I honestly thought they really liked the pin and wanted it for themselves! LOL  I look back now and just cringe because I was *that* trader who had no clue scrappers even existed.  So some CM's do know and do act on it, not every one of course, just the ones that are traders on their own time as well as while they are working. 



Anjelica said:


> We will be going to Disneyland a week from tomorrow.  My daughter doesn't know yet but in the next couple of days we will get out her lanyard/collection and figure out which ones she wants to trade. Luckily my husband caught a great deal on Disney online and got a whole bunch of pins a few months ago for around $3.00 a pin so she can trade with those as well.
> 
> I will definetly report back on how it goes and what I see in terms of pins.  We've never done pin trading at DL because 1) I haven't been there in decades and 2) the rest of my family has never been.



I really hope you guys have a great time, it looks like we will miss you by a few days.    I'm off to check the Nov trip thread to see what your dates are, we might overlap. 

To everyone......regarding my remark about comments being sarcastic and belitting.  I made that remark because that's how I read the posts on the last few pages.  As sarcastic and belitting, as in "how could you possibly think this persons pins are legit when they are offering them for a dollar, that's just stupid." Well there are a variety of reasons a person may be selling for that price, many sellers offer pins at a lower price and charge more for shipping, many are liquidating their collections, many are doing exactly as Nannub does and buying scrappers to trade for good pins to sell on eBay.  A lot of the things mentioned in the past few posts/pages have been things that were discussed earlier in this thread, it didn't seem necessary to say them yet again.  I simply said that because I really don't want any new pin traders to be scared away by the sarcasm I was reading in the past few pages.  I apologize if I misread them, it was not my intention to start any arguments with anyone or to contribute to the downfall of this thread.  I appreciate any and all input that everyone has and I do value everyone's thoughts and opinions.  Again, if I misread that's on me and I apologize.  

Asianway, I agree 100% that deals are out there and people have to look, but I still disagree that anyone selling on eBay is a red flag, I stand by my thoughts that buyers need to learn about scrappers and the red flags for auctions/listing on eBay.  IME/IMO it's been the auctions/listings that send up the red flags, not just the fact that they are on there.  

As for my purchase from Koolstuff2005, they ended up refunding half of my purchase price.  I will trade the ones I think are good, the others will stay in our collection at home.   I am still waiting on the refund as of today, but that what we decided to do.  I'm pretty sure they know about scrappers and know that some of what they sent was scrap, as soon as I sent a message about possible scrappers they replied "I don't get my pins from China", but I hadn't mentioned China so that sent up a red flag for me. I do think that out of the 23 pins I received 7 are scrappers.  They told me they got their pins by trading or by visiting the CM store to buy liquidated pins, which could be true for some but not for all of them.  I would keep them on the yellow list, the be aware that you might get scrappers but you might get some good stuff too list.


----------



## Anjelica

pixiewings71 said:


> I really hope you guys have a great time, it looks like we will miss you by a few days.    I'm off to check the Nov trip thread to see what your dates are, we might overlap.



We are going Friday November 20th through Wednesday November 25th.  I can't recall if I actually posted to the November threads....We are going to stay at GCV - thankfully they opened in time for us to use points there as we were going to have to do a trade in for GC and that would have cost us alot more points.  We are VERY excited!!!

When are you guys going?


----------



## pixiewings71

We will be there Nov 25th thru 30th.  We are driving down Wednesday night so you guys will be gone.    Missed you by thatmuch.....


----------



## pixiewings71

I have recieved a 50% of my final purchase total from Koolstuff2005.  Just thought I'd update.


----------



## Tampa Mousekeeter

pixiewings71 said:


> And just an FYI, I do use the little plastic baggies to carry traders around and to store them, I will use the little plastic baggies when I start to sell off what we don't want to hold onto.  Why? Because the little plastic baggies help protect the pins and they are convenient.  I don't like my pins getting all scratched up so this helps to protect them.



Please do not tell us that  the "newbies" think that the great Ebay sellers are actually selling them their "lots" of great pins for $1.67  plus stuffing their pins individually into those tiny plastic bags....first off I too once a long, long time ago actually bought from these Ebay professional sellers..and I broke open every one of those cheap bags to get the pins out...you must have the patience of a saint to manage to keep those bags to reuse. 
Listen, I do not believe we are trying to start trouble but the people who are responding similar to myself know what is really going on with the counterfeit pins. I have seen the Ebay sellers at the parks handing out their Chinese pins with their whole family and kids in tow in order to have legitimate lots to sell on Ebay. I have seen these so called traders at DTD and Epcot leading the newbie pin traders into the stores to buy them pins to sell on Ebay...case in point our friends nannub and kittykat2bad on Ebay. I have seen lines at DTD when LE pins are brought out and almost everyone in front of me are these trader sharks who actually are making their entire living selling on Ebay. 
It is a great hobby for most people, but please, please do not think the pins you guys are buying on Ebay for $1.67 each were purchased by a little old lady who is now selling her entire collection. Oh and one more thing, you guys must have much smarter CM's at DL, because our CM's at WDW will take any pin handed to them...


----------



## pixiewings71

Tampa Mousekeeter said:


> Please do not tell us that  the "newbies" think that the great Ebay sellers are actually selling them their "lots" of great pins for $1.67  plus stuffing their pins individually into those tiny plastic bags....first off I too once a long, long time ago actually bought from these Ebay professional sellers..and I broke open every one of those cheap bags to get the pins out...you must have the patience of a saint to manage to keep those bags to reuse.
> Listen, I do not believe we are trying to start trouble but the people who are responding similar to myself know what is really going on with the counterfeit pins. I have seen the Ebay sellers at the parks handing out their Chinese pins with their whole family and kids in tow in order to have legitimate lots to sell on Ebay. I have seen these so called traders at DTD and Epcot leading the newbie pin traders into the stores to buy them pins to sell on Ebay...case in point our friends nannub and kittykat2bad on Ebay. I have seen lines at DTD when LE pins are brought out and almost everyone in front of me are these trader sharks who actually are making their entire living selling on Ebay.
> It is a great hobby for most people, but please, please do not think the pins you guys are buying on Ebay for $1.67 each were purchased by a little old lady who is now selling her entire collection. Oh and one more thing, you guys must have much smarter CM's at DL, because our CM's at WDW will take any pin handed to them...



Excuse me but I was a newbie once upon a time and I did think those lots on eBay were legitimate.  So yes I think I can tell you that some newbies are trusting the sellers on eBay.  I see posts on the Budget Board and DLR boards all the time asking about cheap pins on eBay, I always suggest they visit THIS thread to learn about scrappers and eBay sellers.  A lot of new traders simply do not know anything about scrappers, which is why we started threads on this board to talk about them. 
Apparently my baggies are a better quality because mine don't need to be torn open, some yes but I have loads of them laying around.  I actually bought some nicer ones from a jewelry store going out of business so I could keep MY pins IN plastic.  And no I don't have the patience of a saint but I know the implied value of pins and I HATE it when a trader opens his little waist pouch and starts pulling out pin after pin that are just clanking around on each other, I know scratches and dings are normal but I like to try to keep mine as nice as possible so I protect them.  
I have no doubt that sellers do that, buy scrappers to trade in the parks, I'm not arguing that point with anyone, and I've been posting on THIS thread for months now and the ONLY trader I've been told is actually doing this for sure is nannub, I've never heard anyone mention that kittykat2bad person.  And you know what?  There ARE pins out there for great prices, who's to say someone hasn't bought a whole bunch of those and is selling them now on eBay?  We went to a character warehouse a couple years ago, they had pins for $1.50, we bought a ton of them....sooooooooooooo many of them.....now the chances that ALL the sellers on eBay have had that happen are slim but it does happen with the occasional seller, it also happens that the occasional seller will sell pins for less than what they should so they can get more watchers   If we hadn't traded them all away I would have listed them on eBay to make some extra money.  And I would have listed them for cheap.  Of course once they are gone they are gone, but a lot of the buyers I've used on eBay aren't selling anymore.....the pins they had are gone now because it was their collection.  I bought from one guy who was selling pins to fund his daughters trip somewhere, he was selling them $2 a pin plus $1 for shipping, as far as I could tell they were 100% legit.  You know,

I feel like I keep repeating the same things over and over to different people.  Honestly, it makes me want to stop coming here to post anything.....we are just trying to help/educate new traders, even experienced traders, that's all.....so why jump all over me lately?  

I don't know that the CMs at DL/DCA are smarter, but there are quite a few who are pin traders/collectors, we know them by name and they will set aside a pin they think is a scrapper.


----------



## ZenMouse

Before I knew better (last week), I bought a lot of 50 pins from nannub.  I knew nothing of scrappers until I posted in another section of this board and was directed here but by then it was too late as I had already purchased the pins.

They arrived today and honestly they look great.  I have looked them up on pinpics and only a couple of them are listed as having known scrappers but if the description says the difference between the legits and the scrappers, these seem to be legit (for instance having sandy back instead of smooth).

Overall, I'm pleased with my purchase and will give them to my son to trade when we're in disneyland a few days from now. 

Now that I know about the problem will I buy big lots of pins from ebay again?  nope because I understand that nannub is trading scrappers to get the clp and that's not a good thing.

Many say that if you can't afford to buy real pins to trade, that you should not trade.  At this point isn't it beyond that though?  We can afford to purchase regularly priced pins, however after spending hours reading through this thread and other pin forums and sites, it seems that this is an epidemic problem where the chance is very high that if my son trades with a cast member, he will end up with a scrapper and to top it off, you can't tell the difference most of the time so there's really no way to keep it from happening.  Am I going to go and spend $7 on a pin so that we can end up with a $1 pin and someone else takes the good pin and sells it on ebay for a profit?  Sorry...no.  

If I could do it over, I would check the character warehouse the day before we go to disneyland and use those pins for trading, but what if they don't have any because they were all bought out by ebay sellers?  

The two choices seem to be that either we do not participate in trading or that we waste our money buying good pins to get crap in return.  Neither of those choices seem very attractive to me.


----------



## thelionqueen

Tampa Mousekeeter said:


> Please do not tell us that  the "newbies" think that the great Ebay sellers are actually selling them their "lots" of great pins for $1.67  plus stuffing their pins individually into those tiny plastic bags....first off I too once a long, long time ago actually bought from these Ebay professional sellers..and I broke open every one of those cheap bags to get the pins out...you must have the patience of a saint to manage to keep those bags to reuse.
> Listen, I do not believe we are trying to start trouble but the people who are responding similar to myself know what is really going on with the counterfeit pins. I have seen the Ebay sellers at the parks handing out their Chinese pins with their whole family and kids in tow in order to have legitimate lots to sell on Ebay. I have seen these so called traders at DTD and Epcot leading the newbie pin traders into the stores to buy them pins to sell on Ebay...case in point our friends nannub and kittykat2bad on Ebay. I have seen lines at DTD when LE pins are brought out and almost everyone in front of me are these trader sharks who actually are making their entire living selling on Ebay.
> It is a great hobby for most people, but please, please do not think the pins you guys are buying on Ebay for $1.67 each were purchased by a little old soffense to.  Especially when it is presented in a way that is "new news" but what we've been educating others to for years.
> 
> This post literally leaves me amazed.  Seriously, please take time to read posts before accusing others of ignorance in regards to this issue.
> 
> I simply cannot, yet again, post a reply to something that was posted without thought or input.
> 
> Kudos to you pixie..you inspire me with your patience!


----------



## asianway

thelionqueen said:


> The only thing I can say is...seriously??
> Honestly, you should really take the time to read posts before posting comments that are completely without merit.
> 
> I am not going to repeat YET AGAIN a response that has been repeated over and over and over in this thread to someone who hasn't bothered to read and/or educate themselves on this subject, or the purpose of this thread and it's posters.
> 
> Kudos to you Pixie, you inspire me with your patience



Ive read every post, and Tampa Mousketeer's comment is 100% true.  It seems that what is at issue is whether one can purchase laundered pins with a clear conscience.  Any seller that uses a stock photo for random lots of traders where the seller has a seemingly inexhausible supply, are either scrappers or were obtained through trading of scrappers. 

But I am not saying no ebay sellers are to be trusted.  Far from it, Ive purchased thousands of pins on ebay, and never received a scrapper.

Heres an auction Ive been watching: 370286346470.  Totally legit pins and you can tell it was someone who actually bought most of them, they have original cards, nice mix of LE, CM, and open stock.  Inclusion of their pin bag adds credibility.  I would bid on this with confidence I was not undermining the hobby.  BUT, we are already over $2 a pin.

Ill be real nice and post this one, great lot of legit pins, someone just selling their collection, and low price for a lot of decent stuff.  Check out 110456521998

Heres another lot 250529636244 that is legit, but screams stolen goods.  No feedback, totally random, no scrapper pins on original cards, all current editions.  I would avoid on moral principles.

Nothing can substitute for personally knowing the folks selling you the pins, most of the people who visit the Dizpins boards are on the up and up, and many will give fellow collectors a deal if they decide to give up a portion of their collection or trader pins.


----------



## TiggerKez

I thought I would verify a fake pins seller(directsuppliesuk already on the red list) on ebay here in the UK. He is the only supplier of recent times based in this country who sells bulk lots into the hundreds. I have been a pin collector for a number of years and always bought my pins from Disney world or disneyland paris directly when on vacation. however last year mum and I decided to do some trading so looked on the internet to by some slightly cheaper pins. we used *directsuppliesuk* and bought 2 separate lots of 30 while a few were scrappers the majority seemed ok. However I have just purchased 100 from the same seller and at least 75% are scrappers though initial I only thought about 30 were. He said if I sent the 30 back he would refund me for those ones. I refused politely as I don't want the scrappers being sent out to any other poor person or being traded in the parks so I have hung onto them (even though I am £131 out of pocket  )
He ignored a few of my emails until I left him neutral feedback, I am a really nice person and didn't have the heart to leave negative feedback.

He then blamed his supplier, so having faith he isn't deliberately doing this I complied some images of the fakes next to my real bought pins from WDW pointing out the obvious scrapper mistakes. Here are the links to the images I hope you find them useful for identifying fakes / scrappers:
s890.photobucket.com/albums/ac107/TiggerKezUK/pins/

(couldn't pop the pics on directly as I havent made enough posts yet but as soon as I have I will link them here)

Glad to be part of the forum, sorry my first post has come to you in negative circumstances (wish I had seen your red green list much earlier!). I look forward to joining in with your community here!


----------



## Tampa Mousekeeter

thelionqueen said:


> Tampa Mousekeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please do not tell us that  the "newbies" think that the great Ebay sellers are actually selling them their "lots" of great pins for $1.67  plus stuffing their pins individually into those tiny plastic bags....first off I too once a long, long time ago actually bought from these Ebay professional sellers..and I broke open every one of those cheap bags to get the pins out...you must have the patience of a saint to manage to keep those bags to reuse.
> Listen, I do not believe we are trying to start trouble but the people who are responding similar to myself know what is really going on with the counterfeit pins. I have seen the Ebay sellers at the parks handing out their Chinese pins with their whole family and kids in tow in order to have legitimate lots to sell on Ebay. I have seen these so called traders at DTD and Epcot leading the newbie pin traders into the stores to buy them pins to sell on Ebay...case in point our friends nannub and kittykat2bad on Ebay. I have seen lines at DTD when LE pins are brought out and almost everyone in front of me are these trader sharks who actually are making their entire living selling on Ebay.
> It is a great hobby for most people, but please, please do not think the pins you guys are buying on Ebay for $1.67 each were purchased by a little old soffense to.  Especially when it is presented in a way that is "new news" but what we've been educating others to for years.
> 
> This post literally leaves me amazed.  Seriously, please take time to read posts before accusing others of ignorance in regards to this issue.
> 
> I simply cannot, yet again, post a reply to something that was posted without thought or input.
> 
> Kudos to you pixie..you inspire me with your patience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in no way calling anyone of this board ignorant. I am trying to show that no matter what pins you are getting from MOST of the Ebay sellers  are that cheap because they are somehow involved with scrappers. I hate to have people waste their time with the good sellers vs the bad sellers when it all boils down to the fact that if you have a seller continuously selling their lots for $1.50 each they are doing it with counterfeit pins, they may be trading at the parks for other ones or just sending out total lots of scrappers.
> What is "Amazing to ME" is that people bury their heads in the sand and say "not me,  I am buying from a legitimate Disney pin seller". If you really want to see the amount of scrappers being put out go to dizpins.com,  they have pics of almost all the scrappers out at this point. I am at WDW at least twice a week pin trading and guess what almost every CM's lanyard is full of the scrappers that are shown. It's very sad what has happened to pin trading due to the greed of certain traders. I was just trying to educate people who may not know and visit the parks as much as I do.
Click to expand...


----------



## robinb

thelionqueen said:


> I have seen lines at DTD when LE pins are brought out and almost everyone in front of me are these trader sharks who actually are making their entire living selling on Ebay.


Exactly what is wrong with that?  Not everyone can live as close to DL/WDW and those people are actually providing a service to pin collectors who live far away who might want those pins.  I don't begrudge them making a living on re-selling LE pins .


----------



## thelionqueen

robinb said:


> Exactly what is wrong with that?  Not everyone can live as close to DL/WDW and those people are actually providing a service to pin collectors who live far away who might want those pins.  I don't begrudge them making a living on re-selling LE pins .



Everyone has an opinion, and my opinion is that when I spend thousands of dollars to go to WDW for an occasion where they release a LE pin, and I wait in line to get said pin, I would like the opportunity to get one.  And not have them sold out by scalpers (that's really what they are).  Is it illegal, no.  Is it immoral, not really.  Do I begrudge someone making a living doing this, not necessarily.  But it is incredibly annoying that someone like this could create a deficiency in supply for others who just want a pin for themselves.  That is my opinion.


----------



## thelionqueen

asianway said:


> Ive read every post, and Tampa Mousketeer's comment is 100% true.  It seems that what is at issue is whether one can purchase laundered pins with a clear conscience.  Any seller that uses a stock photo for random lots of traders where the seller has a seemingly inexhausible supply, are either scrappers or were obtained through trading of scrappers.
> 
> But I am not saying no ebay sellers are to be trusted.  Far from it, Ive purchased thousands of pins on ebay, and never received a scrapper.
> 
> Heres an auction Ive been watching: 370286346470.  Totally legit pins and you can tell it was someone who actually bought most of them, they have original cards, nice mix of LE, CM, and open stock.  Inclusion of their pin bag adds credibility.  I would bid on this with confidence I was not undermining the hobby.  BUT, we are already over $2 a pin.
> 
> Ill be real nice and post this one, great lot of legit pins, someone just selling their collection, and low price for a lot of decent stuff.  Check out 110456521998
> 
> Heres another lot 250529636244 that is legit, but screams stolen goods.  No feedback, totally random, no scrapper pins on original cards, all current editions.  I would avoid on moral principles.
> 
> Nothing can substitute for personally knowing the folks selling you the pins, most of the people who visit the Dizpins boards are on the up and up, and many will give fellow collectors a deal if they decide to give up a portion of their collection or trader pins.




To be clear, I did not indicate that her comments were untrue.  What I was trying to convey, admittedly unclear, is that this information that she is posting, is well known by every regular contributor on this thread.  There are several of us that have contributed to several other threads that gave "birth" to this one.  Perhaps I am confusing our posts on other threads with this one, completely possible 

What I find offensive is that this information is being posted like it was just discovered and new and that those of us who have posted on this subject for years, was not aware of previously.  The entire purpose of posting and contributing to these threads is to educate those who buy these scrapper lots, exactly what they are and what they are doing to pin trading as a whole.  

That said, I would like to be clear that my frustration comes from the scrapper epidemic as a whole, not any one poster.  I think we are all coming here to contribute to the solution, not the problem.  As such, I am apologizing if any of my comments come across as offensive.  This topic frutrates me to no end, and repeating my purpose and opinion over and over has clearly made me appear as an instigator, which is truly not my intent.

That said, let's all put our efforts into education and less into assumptions (myself included).  We're all here for the same reason I would think, the love of Disney and pin trading and the desire to eliminate the entire practice of scrapper selling and trading


----------



## Disney On A Dime!

Welcome TiggerKez and Zenmouse to the DISboards!  


Just noticed that you all are new here to the boards and wanted to send out a "hello!"    Your pin buying stories sound very similar to some here on this board.  The best part is that we are all educating ourselves about this great hobby!  


Again...welcome!


----------



## pixiewings71

ZenMouse said:


> Before I knew better (last week), I bought a lot of 50 pins from nannub.  I knew nothing of scrappers until I posted in another section of this board and was directed here but by then it was too late as I had already purchased the pins.
> 
> They arrived today and honestly they look great.  I have looked them up on pinpics and only a couple of them are listed as having known scrappers but if the description says the difference between the legits and the scrappers, these seem to be legit (for instance having sandy back instead of smooth).
> 
> Overall, I'm pleased with my purchase and will give them to my son to trade when we're in disneyland a few days from now.
> 
> *Now that I know about the problem will I buy big lots of pins from ebay again?  nope because I understand that nannub is trading scrappers to get the clp and that's not a good thing.*
> 
> *Many say that if you can't afford to buy real pins to trade, that you should not trade.  At this point isn't it beyond that though?  We can afford to purchase regularly priced pins, however after spending hours reading through this thread and other pin forums and sites, it seems that this is an epidemic problem where the chance is very high that if my son trades with a cast member, he will end up with a scrapper and to top it off, you can't tell the difference most of the time so there's really no way to keep it from happening.  Am I going to go and spend $7 on a pin so that we can end up with a $1 pin and someone else takes the good pin and sells it on ebay for a profit?  Sorry...no.
> 
> If I could do it over, I would check the character warehouse the day before we go to disneyland and use those pins for trading, but what if they don't have any because they were all bought out by ebay sellers?  *
> 
> *The two choices seem to be that either we do not participate in trading or that we waste our money buying good pins to get crap in return.  Neither of those choices seem very attractive to me.*



I agree with so much that you have posted here!!  I hope so much that you enjoy trading and don't let your knowledge of where nannub gets his pins to bother you. Now you know, now you can make future decisions with this knowledge.    The chance you take in waiting until you get to Anaheim is disheartening.  We've done that a few times and not found anything to trade so we ended up buying sets at the parks to trade, which was fine until we realized most of what we got in trade from CM's (and other traders) were scrappers.  So, we paid $4 and up for pins that were worth nothing.  Very discouraging!! I almost gave it up then, listed everything on eBay in 1 big lot for super cheap just to get rid of it, but DBF talked me out of it.  I was sooooooooo upset that I was spending so much money on this hobby and was getting garbage in return.  So instead of giving up I started to research, all over the internet, on pinpics, on dizpins, on ODPT, anywhere I could find I read about pins and scrappers and sellers and buyers.  Now I am more educated and with some scrappers I can tell while we are looking at the CM's lanyards, others not so much but really, if they are that good I'll just keep them.   I trade for things I like, want or need so generally I am trading for me personally so I am "OK" with most scrappers, some I have actually thrown out they were so bad.  



thelionqueen said:


> Tampa Mousekeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please do not tell us that  the "newbies" think that the great Ebay sellers are actually selling them their "lots" of great pins for $1.67  plus stuffing their pins individually into those tiny plastic bags....first off I too once a long, long time ago actually bought from these Ebay professional sellers..and I broke open every one of those cheap bags to get the pins out...you must have the patience of a saint to manage to keep those bags to reuse.
> Listen, I do not believe we are trying to start trouble but the people who are responding similar to myself know what is really going on with the counterfeit pins. I have seen the Ebay sellers at the parks handing out their Chinese pins with their whole family and kids in tow in order to have legitimate lots to sell on Ebay. I have seen these so called traders at DTD and Epcot leading the newbie pin traders into the stores to buy them pins to sell on Ebay...case in point our friends nannub and kittykat2bad on Ebay. I have seen lines at DTD when LE pins are brought out and almost everyone in front of me are these trader sharks who actually are making their entire living selling on Ebay.
> It is a great hobby for most people, but please, please do not think the pins you guys are buying on Ebay for $1.67 each were purchased by a little old soffense to.  Especially when it is presented in a way that is "new news" but what we've been educating others to for years.
> 
> This post literally leaves me amazed.  Seriously, please take time to read posts before accusing others of ignorance in regards to this issue.
> 
> I simply cannot, yet again, post a reply to something that was posted without thought or input.
> 
> *Kudos to you pixie..you inspire me with your patience!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You!
> 
> 
> 
> asianway said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive read every post, and Tampa Mousketeer's comment is 100% true.  It seems that what is at issue is whether one can purchase laundered pins with a clear conscience.  Any seller that uses a stock photo for random lots of traders where the seller has a seemingly inexhausible supply, are either scrappers or were obtained through trading of scrappers.
> 
> But I am not saying no ebay sellers are to be trusted.  Far from it, Ive purchased thousands of pins on ebay, and never received a scrapper.
> 
> Heres an auction Ive been watching: 370286346470.  Totally legit pins and you can tell it was someone who actually bought most of them, they have original cards, nice mix of LE, CM, and open stock.  Inclusion of their pin bag adds credibility.  I would bid on this with confidence I was not undermining the hobby.  BUT, we are already over $2 a pin.
> 
> Ill be real nice and post this one, great lot of legit pins, someone just selling their collection, and low price for a lot of decent stuff.  Check out 110456521998
> 
> Heres another lot 250529636244 that is legit, but screams stolen goods.  No feedback, totally random, no scrapper pins on original cards, all current editions.  I would avoid on moral principles.
> 
> Nothing can substitute for personally knowing the folks selling you the pins, most of the people who visit the Dizpins boards are on the up and up, and many will give fellow collectors a deal if they decide to give up a portion of their collection or trader pins.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting the listings you've been watching.  I'm currently watching a few from totaljohn and thewill but not much more then that.
> I agree that TampaMousketeers comments are true, but I've known that for over a year now and I don't like tone the comments are made in.  If it's just me interpreting that tone then that's on me and I apologize, however I am entitled to my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> TiggerKez said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would verify a fake pins seller(directsuppliesuk already on the red list) on ebay here in the UK. He is the only supplier of recent times based in this country who sells bulk lots into the hundreds. I have been a pin collector for a number of years and always bought my pins from Disney world or disneyland paris directly when on vacation. however last year mum and I decided to do some trading so looked on the internet to by some slightly cheaper pins. we used *directsuppliesuk* and bought 2 separate lots of 30 while a few were scrappers the majority seemed ok. However I have just purchased 100 from the same seller and at least 75% are scrappers though initial I only thought about 30 were. He said if I sent the 30 back he would refund me for those ones. I refused politely as I don't want the scrappers being sent out to any other poor person or being traded in the parks so I have hung onto them (even though I am £131 out of pocket  )
> He ignored a few of my emails until I left him neutral feedback, I am a really nice person and didn't have the heart to leave negative feedback.
> 
> *He then blamed his supplier, *so having faith he isn't deliberately doing this I complied some images of the fakes next to my real bought pins from WDW pointing out the obvious scrapper mistakes. Here are the links to the images I hope you find them useful for identifying fakes / scrappers:
> s890.photobucket.com/albums/ac107/TiggerKezUK/pins/
> 
> (couldn't pop the pics on directly as I havent made enough posts yet but as soon as I have I will link them here)
> 
> Glad to be part of the forum, sorry my first post has come to you in negative circumstances (wish I had seen your red green list much earlier!). I look forward to joining in with your community here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK BUT Disney does not supply pins to anyone outside the parks, so who is his supplier??  Someone who's getting pins from China, that's who, they are still scrappers.....Thank You for posting photos, I checked them out and saw all the same things you did.  Can I ask which vinylmation that is in one of your photos?  I got 3 from koolstuff2005 and 2 of them are definitely scrapped.  BTW, welcome to the boards!! We hope you stick around!
> 
> 
> 
> thelionqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be clear, I did not indicate that her comments were untrue.  What I was trying to convey, admittedly unclear, is that this information that she is posting, is well known by every regular contributor on this thread.  There are several of us that have contributed to several other threads that gave "birth" to this one.  Perhaps I am confusing our posts on other threads with this one, completely possible
> 
> What I find offensive is that this information is being posted like it was just discovered and new and that those of us who have posted on this subject for years, was not aware of previously.  The entire purpose of posting and contributing to these threads is to educate those who buy these scrapper lots, exactly what they are and what they are doing to pin trading as a whole.
> 
> That said, I would like to be clear that my frustration comes from the scrapper epidemic as a whole, not any one poster.  I think we are all coming here to contribute to the solution, not the problem.  As such, I am apologizing if any of my comments come across as offensive.  This topic frutrates me to no end, and repeating my purpose and opinion over and over has clearly made me appear as an instigator, which is truly not my intent.
> 
> That said, let's all put our efforts into education and less into assumptions (myself included).  We're all here for the same reason I would think, the love of Disney and pin trading and the desire to eliminate the entire practice of scrapper selling and trading
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As usual LionQueen, you have said exactly what I've been trying to say.  Thank You!
> 
> BTW, I do have some LE's that I purchased in DLR in Sept that I do not need now, rather then return them I will be listing them on eBay.  Unfortunately the pins I paid $11.95 for are selling for a little less then that so I may end up losing money.......
Click to expand...


----------



## Tampa Mousekeeter

asianway said:


> Ive read every post, and Tampa Mousketeer's comment is 100% true.  It seems that what is at issue is whether one can purchase laundered pins with a clear conscience.  Any seller that uses a stock photo for random lots of traders where the seller has a seemingly inexhausible supply, are either scrappers or were obtained through trading of scrappers.
> 
> But I am not saying no ebay sellers are to be trusted.  Far from it, Ive purchased thousands of pins on ebay, and never received a scrapper.
> 
> Heres an auction Ive been watching: 370286346470.  Totally legit pins and you can tell it was someone who actually bought most of them, they have original cards, nice mix of LE, CM, and open stock.  Inclusion of their pin bag adds credibility.  I would bid on this with confidence I was not undermining the hobby.  BUT, we are already over $2 a pin.
> 
> Ill be real nice and post this one, great lot of legit pins, someone just selling their collection, and low price for a lot of decent stuff.  Check out 110456521998
> 
> Heres another lot 250529636244 that is legit, but screams stolen goods.  No feedback, totally random, no scrapper pins on original cards, all current editions.  I would avoid on moral principles.
> 
> Nothing can substitute for personally knowing the folks selling you the pins, most of the people who visit the Dizpins boards are on the up and up, and many will give fellow collectors a deal if they decide to give up a portion of their collection or trader pins.



Thank you so much for understanding and backing me up!! 

Just an FYI, we were at WDW yesterday and the scrappers for a boxed set (see below link) not even available for purchase yet were on some CM lanyards 

http://eventservices.disney.go.com/pintrading/pin?id=47333


----------



## pixiewings71

Tampa Mousekeeter said:


> Thank you so much for understanding and backing me up!!
> 
> Just an FYI, we were at WDW yesterday and the scrappers for a boxed set (see below link) not even available for purchase yet were on some CM lanyards
> 
> http://eventservices.disney.go.com/pintrading/pin?id=47333



Ugh! That's so frustrating!!!!  Thanks for the heads up on that tho!   This is info we should definitely be sharing on these boards!


----------



## stitch2814

Hi there Im a new guy to the forum and only joined to use this particular thread.

Ok, Ive been collecting pins for about a month now, and I didnt know about scrappers until some guy on facebook just blurted out and told me all the pins I bought off a seller on ebay (in the red list) where scrappers which for one reason I thought it was very rude of the guy to just tell me there fake as well as making me (who had been collecting for about a week at that time) feel like it was all my fault.

Which is why when I read some of the comments made here at new members or members that have said they have purchased pins from sellers in the red.. are bad people and dont know any better, but when people are new and are met with such hostility just because we didnt know about scrapper pins can actually put people off collecting them as I almost gave up after just a week of collecting pins as the guy made me feel like I was the bad guy and I had done something wrong for trading them on the lanyard in disney stores here in the UK but what Ive seen here and other places is that not one member gives new collectors/traders the benefit of the doubt as it is a genuine rookie mistake.

I mean I now look on ebay and I think to myself what is the point as Im watching quite a few job lots of traders but as some of the sellers are not in green, red or orange list then I cant bring myself to buy the lot off ebay even though Im in need of them.. and if I do then am I considered a bad person for doing so.....NO I dont think I am as everyone of us has done it, and so what if some are scrappers, I for one do not care if I get a scrapper or not as if I get the pin I really want then who is to complain I mean I know Ive been collecing about a month and are still learning a few things each time I meet up with traders every 2 weeks for new pin releases but I mean Ive seen some peoples comments and think they need to relax as they are only pins (I know I collect them and love them but they are still only pins lol) some people take it to far I think and I feel cause I have said all this in my first post some members here will look down at me for saying I dont mind scrappers or I will buy the mixed lots on ebay (not the any amount pins for $1.50 Im not that stupid) but I will add this, if I cant tell its a scrapper then for me it is not a scrapper end of story for me.

Well, Im glad Im here and all that but had to get that off my chest, as after being told the ones I bought were fake and reading comments here came across like I was some sort of scumbag and was ruining it for everyone else. So for those who have been colleting for years just a little tip, be a lot nicer to those of us who are new to trading and not to jump down our necks and scare us off trading.

Oh and last of all..are these seller trustworthy as they are not on the lists...

52jcmdisneypins

thankyou and sorry for my ranting but its how people have come across in the short space of time I have been collecting.


----------



## robinb

I just ordered a lot of pins from retiredreadingspecialist.  I liked that I could see the pins in question and I admit that there was a "keeper" in the bunch of traders.  Still, it was about $1.65 per pin delivered so I'm happy.


----------



## Tampa Mousekeeter

pixiewings71 said:


> Ugh! That's so frustrating!!!!  Thanks for the heads up on that tho!   This is info we should definitely be sharing on these boards!



I see they have taken the pin trading tables away at DTD...do you still have them at DL?


----------



## earthfaries

Tampa Mousekeeter said:


> I see they have taken the pin trading tables away at DTD...do you still have them at DL?



They took them away for the festival this past weekend ~~ is that when you noticed they were gone?

​


----------



## pixiewings71

There are tables in DL's DTD, is that what you mean?  Not very many, I think we are down to 3 out there now.  There are tables in 2 different places in DLR tho, and other hardcore traders set up outside the Plaza Pavilion where there are a lot of tables.  We run across a lot of traders in Frontierland and in Tomorrowland.


----------



## Tampa Mousekeeter

earthfaries said:


> They took them away for the festival this past weekend ~~ is that when you noticed they were gone?
> 
> ​



I think people assumed they were gone for the Festival of the Masters but according to the managers at the Pin Trading store they are not coming back.....too bad... ( actually not to bad, let the sharks find somewhere else to catch their prey, now they will have to pay to get into Epcot and jam into the few small tables there...so sad


----------



## thelionqueen

stitch2814 said:


> Hi there Im a new guy to the forum and only joined to use this particular thread.
> 
> Ok, Ive been collecting pins for about a month now, and I didnt know about scrappers until some guy on facebook just blurted out and told me all the pins I bought off a seller on ebay (in the red list) where scrappers which for one reason I thought it was very rude of the guy to just tell me there fake as well as making me (who had been collecting for about a week at that time) feel like it was all my fault.
> 
> Which is why when I read some of the comments made here at new members or members that have said they have purchased pins from sellers in the red.. are bad people and dont know any better, but when people are new and are met with such hostility just because we didnt know about scrapper pins can actually put people off collecting them as I almost gave up after just a week of collecting pins as the guy made me feel like I was the bad guy and I had done something wrong for trading them on the lanyard in disney stores here in the UK but what Ive seen here and other places is that not one member gives new collectors/traders the benefit of the doubt as it is a genuine rookie mistake.
> 
> I mean I now look on ebay and I think to myself what is the point as Im watching quite a few job lots of traders but as some of the sellers are not in green, red or orange list then I cant bring myself to buy the lot off ebay even though Im in need of them.. and if I do then am I considered a bad person for doing so.....NO I dont think I am as everyone of us has done it, and so what if some are scrappers, I for one do not care if I get a scrapper or not as if I get the pin I really want then who is to complain I mean I know Ive been collecing about a month and are still learning a few things each time I meet up with traders every 2 weeks for new pin releases but I mean Ive seen some peoples comments and think they need to relax as they are only pins (I know I collect them and love them but they are still only pins lol) some people take it to far I think and I feel cause I have said all this in my first post some members here will look down at me for saying I dont mind scrappers or I will buy the mixed lots on ebay (not the any amount pins for $1.50 Im not that stupid) but I will add this, if I cant tell its a scrapper then for me it is not a scrapper end of story for me.
> 
> Well, Im glad Im here and all that but had to get that off my chest, as after being told the ones I bought were fake and reading comments here came across like I was some sort of scumbag and was ruining it for everyone else. So for those who have been colleting for years just a little tip, be a lot nicer to those of us who are new to trading and not to jump down our necks and scare us off trading.
> 
> Oh and last of all..are these seller trustworthy as they are not on the lists...
> 
> 52jcmdisneypins
> 
> thankyou and sorry for my ranting but its how people have come across in the short space of time I have been collecting.



I'm sorry that someone took away the magic for you in such a way.  That is really not what anyone here is about.  What you have read in this, or other threads, is the anger at those who KNOWINGLY buy, sell and trade scrappers.  That is our frustration.  This thread was started to help those pin traders, either new or not, to understand and avoid scrappers.

I'm hopeful this information is something that is helpful to you, including the good sellers listed.  

What I would like to stress again is that no one who cares about pin trading is going to make anyone feel like a "scumbag" who doesn't know any better.  What we are trying to do is to educate those new to pin trading so that they can make the best choice possible for them.

I would like to mention that even though you say you don't mind that the pin you're trading for is a scrapper, it still hurts everyone in the pin trading community.  If you like the pin you trade for and its a scrapper, by all means keep it.  But what we are trying to do is curb the illegal scrapper trading infiltration that is getting out of control.

No one has any problem with people buying pins off ebay, we just hope you buy from those who sell legitimate pins, hence the color coding of ebay sellers.  If someone knowingly buys from a "red" buyer, they are knowingly contributing to the problem we are trying to eradicate.

So even though you're OK with getting a trader, you may change your mind after you buy 4-5 pins at the park for around $50+ then trade for a mass produced piece of substandard tin that someone paid under a buck for.  Then when you go to trade somewhere else, you will see the same junk on another CM's lanyard, and so on and so on.  That one trading of a scrapper, will affect that CM and everyone who wants to trade until it is traded.  And then it will likely be traded again and again and again.  That is the issue that I and many others, have.

Again, sorry someone made you feel bad when you did something you had no knowledge of doing.  But now you do know, and what you decide from here is up to you.


----------



## stitch2814

ok think you toko what I said the wrong way, I meant was IF I buy a pin I want and it is a scrapper I will put it on my board as it would be kept and if I got a few scrappers and other people I knew needed or wanted them I would offer them to them for free and wouldnt put then on a lanyard.

But can someone tell me before I go and buy them is the ebay seller - 

52jcmdisneypins

a trustworthy seller as the seller is NOT on the either green, red nor orange list so I do now know if I should or not as Ive read most sellers who sell trader lots are scrappers but yet a seller in the green list sells alot of 25,50,75 and 100+ trader bags on ebay yet thats doesnt make that seller having scrappers which is kind of confusing lol

so if someone has dealt with him before or has read something here about the seller then please let me know before I go and buy the item on ebay.


----------



## earthfaries

Tampa Mousekeeter said:


> I think people assumed they were gone for the Festival of the Masters but according to the managers at the Pin Trading store they are not coming back.....too bad... ( actually not to bad, let the sharks find somewhere else to catch their prey, now they will have to pay to get into Epcot and jam into the few small tables there...so sad



I had heard rumors from different sources about the possibility of the tables NOT coming back after the festival but was told by various managers that wouldn't happen.
I've been curious to see if they would return or not with all the problems there lately ~~ I haven't been since the festival so I had no idea.
It's interesting for sure ~ I just feel sorry for all the good pin traders like myself who liked to go and trade there on occasion (when and if we could ever get a table ) .  It was a great fun way to meet new people from all around the world and help enlighten others on positive pin trading 
​


----------



## pixiewings71

stitch2814 said:


> ok think you toko what I said the wrong way, I meant was IF I buy a pin I want and it is a scrapper I will put it on my board as it would be kept and if I got a few scrappers and other people I knew needed or wanted them I would offer them to them for free and wouldnt put then on a lanyard.
> 
> But can someone tell me before I go and buy them is the ebay seller -
> 
> 52jcmdisneypins
> 
> a trustworthy seller as the seller is NOT on the either green, red nor orange list so I do now know if I should or not as Ive read most sellers who sell trader lots are scrappers but yet a seller in the green list sells alot of 25,50,75 and 100+ trader bags on ebay yet thats doesnt make that seller having scrappers which is kind of confusing lol
> 
> so if someone has dealt with him before or has read something here about the seller then please let me know before I go and buy the item on ebay.



Welcome to our thread Stitch.   I have many pins I did not know were scrappers in my collection, I like them so I keep them.  I purchased some from koolstuff2005 with the intention of keeping them, turned out they were scrappers, very bad scrappers at that so I ended up tossing them.  The seller did offer a refund so I was fine with that.  
As for the seller you are asking about, please do not yell, we can see the name very well.   If they are NOT on our list then none of us have purchased from them.  In that case we cannot help you determine whether they are green, yellow or red.  If you doubt them then I would not recommend ordering from them....for some reason the name is familiar to me tho...I wonder if I was watching auctions from them previously......I'm going to check it out. 
Which seller on our green list has large lots?

Ok I checked out 52jcmdisneypins, I did buy from them but it was a lanyard so I didn't report.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

That's to bad about the tables at DTD.  I enjoyed talking to the legit traders.  The decent traders could even tell you who the sharks were.  When dealing with the traders, you did have to be somewhat educated in regards to pins.  If you didn't like the trade you always had the opportunity to decline or walk away.  Maybe this is one way Disney is putting a dent in the scrapper market.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Some of the ebay sellers are now showing photos of the back of the pin.    Also, I wondering if the flood of scrappers is bringing the price down on the identical legit pins.  For example, the holiday vinylmations.  What do others think?


----------



## Tampa Mousekeeter

earthfaries said:


> I just feel sorry for all the good pin traders like myself who liked to go and trade there on occasion (when and if we could ever get a table ) .  It was a great fun way to meet new people from all around the world and help enlighten others on positive pin trading
> ​



That was one of the big problems, trying to find a table..the "regulars" staked out their tables as if they had a deed in their pocket for it. When we walked by I always said to my husband that Disney should send them 1099 forms to submit with their taxes since they are making their living on Disney property...I had also heard they were going to start scheduling weekly pin meets to compensate...that should be a lot better...we will see.


----------



## Tampa Mousekeeter

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> Also, I wondering if the flood of scrappers is bringing the price down on the identical legit pins.  For example, the holiday vinylmations.  What do others think?



I totally agree. I was all set to buy the boxed LE 500 set being released 11/26...well, I have sitting on my computer table 3 scrappers that already have hit the park from this set...guess I won't be purchasing it.


----------



## pixiewings71

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> Some of the ebay sellers are now showing photos of the back of the pin.    Also, I wondering if the flood of scrappers is bringing the price down on the identical legit pins.  For example, the holiday vinylmations.  What do others think?



I had 2 pins listed a couple weeks ago, had a couple of watchers but no bidders.  I posted photos of the backs of my pins when I listed them, well on one of them I did.  It's really really hard to get good photos of those backs....the light just reflects off of them horribly.


----------



## quantumottle

CarolinaGirlTiss said:


> Please put the seller dzneypins on the green list. This was the seller that left out my Tinkerbell guitar pin. She did send it to me and apologized. I think it was a genuine mistake. All of the pins I received from her were excellent.


Are you sure your pins from dzneypins are good? I ask because I just purchased pins from dzneypins and I believe they are fake. I hope I'm wrong, but they are much thinner than any of the other pins we have collected from trading at the parks over the years. They have a silver edge to them, instead of a gold edge like our other pins, and even my DD8 thought they felt cheap (or thin) to her. 

Like I said, I sure hope I am wrong about this, I am a rookie and really don't know much about fake pins yet, but it sure seems like these are fakes. I'm hoping someone replies to my other thread with some way of telling for sure.


----------



## asianway

quantumottle said:


> Are you sure your pins from dzneypins are good? I ask because I just purchased pins from dzneypins and I believe they are fake. I hope I'm wrong, but they are much thinner than any of the other pins we have collected from trading at the parks over the years. They have a silver edge to them, instead of a gold edge like our other pins, and even my DD8 thought they felt cheap (or thin) to her.
> 
> Like I said, I sure hope I am wrong about this, I am a rookie and really don't know much about fake pins yet, but it sure seems like these are fakes. I'm hoping someone replies to my other thread with some way of telling for sure.



dzneypins is selling pins for $1.15 a pin,  and the stock photo has at least one scrapper in it.  This is exactly the type of seller I have been warning people about, doesnt matter if you get real or fake in your order, theyre source material is scrapper.


----------



## quantumottle

asianway said:


> dzneypins is selling pins for $1.15 a pin,  and the stock photo has at least one scrapper in it.  This is exactly the type of seller I have been warning people about, doesnt matter if you get real or fake in your order, theyre source material is scrapper.


Thanks for your reply, I will contact them today and see about rectifying the situation. Perhaps dzneypins should lose their *GREEN* rating on the first page of this thread, as that was the reason I decided to go ahead and buy from them. Hopefully we can keep other rookies like myself from making the same mistake...


----------



## quantumottle

EDITED:

I am editing my comments regarding the ebay pin seller named dzneypins. The fact is, I am new to the pin trading and am a bit overwhelmed by it all to be honest with you. I feel I am simply not qualified to say officially that someone is dealing in scrappers. 

I received a couple of PM's telling me they think that dzneypins may perhaps be legit, if that is true then I definitely hit the deal of the day buying pins from dzneypins at less than 1.20 per pin. However, it is wrong to accuse someone of selling scrappers based solely on their low price, in my opinion. 

Ultimately, my kids love the pins, and if they are scrappers then they must be pretty good ones. And bottom line, like I said above, I am simply not qualified to say either way. 

Please forgive my accusations, and ignorance.


----------



## robinb

I just got my pin lot from retiredreadingspecialist in the mail yesterday.  It was a real pleasure doing business with her.  She dropped me a personal note when she received the order and also when it was shipped.  While she was packing my pins she noticed that there was a duplicate common pin so she included an extra LE pin.  Of the 41 pins, the Chip & Dale "Aloha" pin probably is because it says "Hidden mickey pin" with the lower case "m" and "p" on the back and Pinpics said that was an indication of a problem pin.  That one was my "keeper" out of the lot anyway!  Another pin, a Buzz Lightyear pin, felt a lit light.  I am NO expert, but the rest of the pins the pins looked perfectly OK to me, including the Aloha pin.  The color was fine, the back was fine, the weight and feel was fine and the paint job was fine.  In all, I think I got a pretty good lot of traders at a great price.


----------



## pixiewings71

Mt Nittany is the only person who can make changes to the thread, I'm sure as soon as possible she will update dznypins status.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Does nannub trade scrappers for legit pins?  And that is why the red label?  At this time they seem to have some authentic pins up for sale.  TIA


----------



## Tampa Mousekeeter

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> Does nannub trade scrappers for legit pins?  And that is why the red label?  At this time they seem to have some authentic pins up for sale.  TIA



I'm sure all his Limited Edition pins are 100% real...he never paid a dime for any of them, just traded some crap pins to novice traders who in turn bought the LE pins for him at DTD....now if your looking at his lots, I say they are all scrappers. He had a big mouth at one point and bragged to all the other traders he was buying 5,000 pieces from China at a time. But, a while back I ran into him and his whole tribe of kids at HS trading obvious scrappers for other pins..so who really knows...all I can say I wouldn't


----------



## pixiewings71

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> Does nannub trade scrappers for legit pins?  And that is why the red label?  At this time they seem to have some authentic pins up for sale.  TIA



The easy answer for this is "yes".  So I don't buy from him, ever......


----------



## Tampa Mousekeeter

pixiewings71 said:


> The easy answer for this is "yes".  So I don't buy from him, ever......



Curiosity got the best of me and I checked his auctions on Ebay tonite...he's selling 3 different lots of 1,000 pins each for a buy it now price of $799.00 which makes it 80 cents a piece....yeah they're real pins....


----------



## earthfaries

Tampa Mousekeeter said:


> Curiosity got the best of me and I checked his auctions on Ebay tonite...he's selling 3 different lots of 1,000 pins each for a buy it now price of $799.00 which makes it 80 cents a piece....yeah they're real pins....



How can he possibly trade that many scrappers for that many real pins at Disney ?  
Just the fact that he's selling 1000 pins at a time shocks me!
Does anyone buy those?!?  .80 each ?  How much does he pay!


----------



## Tampa Mousekeeter

earthfaries said:


> How can he possibly trade that many scrappers for that many real pins at Disney ?
> Just the fact that he's selling 1000 pins at a time shocks me!
> Does anyone buy those?!?  .80 each ?  How much does he pay!



Actually I didn't look thru all his auctions last night before I posted, he has 5 lots of 1,000 pins....I would guess he probably pays 20 cents for each pin from China, so he makes $600 on each auction.


----------



## pixiewings71

Tampa Mousekeeter said:


> Curiosity got the best of me and I checked his auctions on Ebay tonite...he's selling 3 different lots of 1,000 pins each for a buy it now price of $799.00 which makes it 80 cents a piece....yeah they're real pins....





Tampa Mousekeeter said:


> Actually I didn't look thru all his auctions last night before I posted, he has 5 lots of 1,000 pins....I would guess he probably pays 20 cents for each pin from China, so he makes $600 on each auction.



That's just sickening....and yes, people will buy them.......how does Disney let him keep doing that?  Why can't they just contact eBay and tell them to shut him down.....


----------



## robinb

pixiewings71 said:


> That's just sickening....and yes, people will buy them.......how does Disney let him keep doing that?  Why can't they just contact eBay and tell them to shut him down.....


And then they will resell them for $1.25-$1.50 each.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

The pins I was looking at were individual pins, not lots.  I've done my research and at this time there are no known scrappers of these pins.  Have you looked at any recently purchased pins from Disney?  There are so many words and markings that scrapping should become more difficult.


----------



## pixiewings71

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> The pins I was looking at were individual pins, not lots.  I've done my research and at this time there are no known scrappers of these pins.  Have you looked at any recently purchased pins from Disney?  There are so many words and markings that scrapping should become more difficult.



His individual pins are not usually scrappers, his large lots ARE.  What he does is buy thousands of pins from China, he then takes them to parks and trades with people new to the "sport" and gives them scrappers in return for good LE's he asks them to buy....so he says "you can buy this pin from inside the store and I will trade" and people do, then they have a crap pin and he's got a good pin which he then lists on eBay for less then you can buy them from Disney.  This is why he's on the RED list, because he's giving our "sport" a bad name.

Edited to add
Yes, there are many words and markings and yes it should be difficult but it isn't because many scrappers are made with the same molds as the official pins are.  And yes, I was at DLR last month, I've seen pins very recently.


----------



## Tampa Mousekeeter

pixiewings71 said:


> That's just sickening....and yes, people will buy them.......how does Disney let him keep doing that?  Why can't they just contact eBay and tell them to shut him down.....



You are absolutely correct, but you know it's just not him...he's always been on my radar because of his stupid behavior and the way I have seen him treat novice pin traders but there are quite a few doing the same exact thing. It brings down the entire Pin Trading hobby and is really, really not fair to the people who are spending their money and doing it the right way.
This is why a few of us on this board are so vocal with our opinions on buying any of the lots that are so underpriced you have to scratch your head and ask why?????? The once in a blue moon trader might not care but I sure care when I am the unlucky sucker picking your scrapper off a CM lanyard.


----------



## pixiewings71

Tampa Mousekeeter said:


> You are absolutely correct, but you know it's just not him...he's always been on my radar because of his stupid behavior and the way I have seen him treat novice pin traders but there are quite a few doing the same exact thing. It brings down the entire Pin Trading hobby and is really, really not fair to the people who are spending their money and doing it the right way.
> This is why a few of us on this board are so vocal with our opinions on buying any of the lots that are so underpriced you have to scratch your head and ask why?????? The once in a blue moon trader might not care but I sure care when I am the unlucky sucker picking your scrapper off a CM lanyard.



I know it's not just him.  I'm not sure why you keep quoting me and telling me these things like I don't know...I'm very very prevalant on this thread, and I'm very vocal about my findings with eBay....I know the problems with scrappers and I'm fighting the same fight you are.......I'm one of the ones who is "vocal with my opinion" on buying any underpriced pins....I feel like you've targeted me as a newbie who has no clue when in fact you couldn't be more wrong........ 

If I have your intent for quoting me wrong then I apologize but really, if you've read the thread you know I have experience with this.  It seems you quote me specifically quite often as if I have no idea what I'm talking about......


----------



## Tampa Mousekeeter

pixiewings71 said:


> I know it's not just him.  I'm not sure why you keep quoting me and telling me these things like I don't know...I'm very very prevalant on this thread, and I'm very vocal about my findings with eBay....I know the problems with scrappers and I'm fighting the same fight you are.......I'm one of the ones who is "vocal with my opinion" on buying any underpriced pins....I feel like you've targeted me as a newbie who has no clue when in fact you couldn't be more wrong........
> 
> If I have your intent for quoting me wrong then I apologize but really, if you've read the thread you know I have experience with this.  It seems you quote me specifically quite often as if I have no idea what I'm talking about......



I was not talking directly to you at all. I was simply telling others who may be interested in my opinion. Forums are for people to express their thoughts or give answers to people who ask questions, they should not be for one or two people to be "in charge of"... I was not speaking to you in my previous post I simply quoted one line of your post to make my answer easier for others to follow. 
I am sure there are plenty of others who read this forum that have a ton more knowledge of pin trading than both of us, I was just adding my "opinion"..


----------



## PinLuvr

I had a BAD experience with "pinsonthego" but they are no longer registered.

Zoom_time is a big time scrapper dealer and will threaten and intimidate you into leaving no feedback if you call him/her on it. However, they will refund if you agree to not leave feedback.

I have noticed several sellers using illness and death as an excuse for slow shipping. My suspicion is they are buying time because they don't have enough pins and they are waiting for a new shipment of scrappers.

My issue with scrappers is, at this point (tens of thousands sold a week I bet) why should I trade anymore with CM's? Maybe I should just cave in and go back to buying scrappers (I didn't know at the time, you all enlightened me). 

Luckily, I just collect for fun. So, as long as they look pretty, I am happy. I am not going to get bogged down in figuring out which are real and which are scrappers.


----------



## rapriebe

PinLuvr said:


> Luckily, I just collect for fun. So, as long as they look pretty, I am happy. I am not going to get bogged down in figuring out which are real and which are scrappers.



These are my thoughts exactly.  I strictly trade for fun and can't be bothered to check on whether it's a scrapper or not.  If I like it, I trade for it.


----------



## hbkfan637

I found a pin that I liked on eBay but I wanted to see if there were any scrappers out there. Where on Pin Pics does it state whether a pin design has known scrappers? Thanks in advance!


----------



## thelionqueen

Hi everyone, I just wanted to check in and let anyone that is interested know that I am going to be selling my ALL AUTHENTIC Disney Pin lots on ebay 

In getting ready for our upcoming trip, I found 7 bags FULL of pins that I cannot fit into my 7 pin books (can you tell I love this hobby 

Anyway, I wanted to give people on the DIS and this thread first "crack".  I will be listing them today (hopefully) and will NOT be taking individual pictures as it would literally take me days (see, there are legit pin lot sellers on ebay that have reasons for not taking individual pictures ) 

I can assure anyone interested that they are ALL authentic, not a scrapper in the bunch.  Those who have read my posts on this topic would see my passion about this subject 

I am selling them for $2.50 each.  I usually don't keep starter sets, so I highly doubt there are any of those in there, but can't be positive I don't have 1 or 2.  I don't keep cuties or promo pins, nothing like that.  They are all authentic and likely 3-5 years old so there could be some highly sought after ones in there as well.

I will be selling them in groups of 20, and shipping flat rate USPS Priority mail.  If you're interested, PM me and I will give you my ebay ID (100% feedback )

Hope everyone had a Happy thanksgiving!!


----------



## thelionqueen

Hi all, 
Just wanted to let you know that I actually did get my pins listed..HUGE feat, let me tell you!  It is SO funny to me how every single pin recalls a memory for me.  It was hard to let any of them go to be honest, but I think they're good lots.  I also included pictures (didn't think I was going to). 

I have been getting quite a few PM's so I thought I would list my ebay ID here (if that's ok, I think it is).  My ebay ID is "coloradodisneylover" take a look if you want. After a few weeks, maybe I can earn my way onto the "green list"


----------



## Calissto31

Has anyone had experience with elisabethturner? They are selling so many big lots on ebay that I am suspicious.


----------



## jandkmom

Has anyone bought a lot from "steamtraininc" on ebay? He has great ratings and says his pins are "official", but I wasn't sure if anyone has experience with him.  He's not listed in the OP.
THanks!


----------



## pixiewings71

hbkfan637 said:


> I found a pin that I liked on eBay but I wanted to see if there were any scrappers out there. Where on Pin Pics does it state whether a pin design has known scrappers? Thanks in advance!



When you do a search on pin pics it will pull up a photo of the pin, scroll down and it gives details, there will be notes added by users of known scrapper "tells".  There aren't always details, these notes are added by users.  I've received scrappers of pins and not seen any notes on pinpics. 



thelionqueen said:


> Hi all,
> Just wanted to let you know that I actually did get my pins listed..HUGE feat, let me tell you!  It is SO funny to me how every single pin recalls a memory for me.  It was hard to let any of them go to be honest, but I think they're good lots.  I also included pictures (didn't think I was going to).
> 
> I have been getting quite a few PM's so I thought I would list my ebay ID here (if that's ok, I think it is).  My ebay ID is "coloradodisneylover" take a look if you want. After a few weeks, maybe I can earn my way onto the "green list"



Awesome!!!! I will definitely be looking! 



Calissto31 said:


> Has anyone had experience with elisabethturner? They are selling so many big lots on ebay that I am suspicious.



I have seen that seller and assume they are selling scrappers due to the size of the lots.  



jandkmom said:


> Has anyone bought a lot from "steamtraininc" on ebay? He has great ratings and says his pins are "official", but I wasn't sure if anyone has experience with him.  He's not listed in the OP.
> THanks!



If he is not listed no one has purchased from him, but I looked and personally I would avoid him.  His auctions smell of scrappers......


----------



## jandkmom

thelionqueen said:


> Hi everyone, I just wanted to check in and let anyone that is interested know that I am going to be selling my ALL AUTHENTIC Disney Pin lots on ebay
> 
> In getting ready for our upcoming trip, I found 7 bags FULL of pins that I cannot fit into my 7 pin books (can you tell I love this hobby
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to give people on the DIS and this thread first "crack".  I will be listing them today (hopefully) and will NOT be taking individual pictures as it would literally take me days (see, there are legit pin lot sellers on ebay that have reasons for not taking individual pictures )
> 
> I can assure anyone interested that they are ALL authentic, not a scrapper in the bunch.  Those who have read my posts on this topic would see my passion about this subject
> 
> I am selling them for $2.50 each.  I usually don't keep starter sets, so I highly doubt there are any of those in there, but can't be positive I don't have 1 or 2.  I don't keep cuties or promo pins, nothing like that.  They are all authentic and likely 3-5 years old so there could be some highly sought after ones in there as well.
> 
> I will be selling them in groups of 20, and shipping flat rate USPS Priority mail.  If you're interested, PM me and I will give you my ebay ID (100% feedback )
> 
> Hope everyone had a Happy thanksgiving!!



I just saw your ebay listings, and they look great (but I'm not an expert). I may buy one of your lots soon.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I had a good experience with a seller on ebay called disneypinpros.  I won an auction for the red mickey head completer pin.  I did my research and paid for the item.  The seller refunded my money, due to the fact that he thought it was a scrapper.  He found this out and sent a note that he won't sell scrapper pins.  He also has a 30 day return policy.  I appreciated his honesty.


----------



## samshane

So glad I found this post... we are headed to Disney beginning of Feb and I wanted to get the kids some pins as part of their surprise. I have many myself, I bought mine all in the parks (DH likes to say I have a small fortune around my neck - LOL) but I don't let the kids do anything with my pins... I know, selfish mom. I picked out each one because they were special to me.

I wanted to get them a couple each on ebay... now off to search to make sure I get them legitimate pins...


----------



## thelionqueen

Hi all, 
Just wanted to report that we are officially UNDER one week until Christmas @ WDW  
Sorry, just had to share my excitement 
I will be trading pins (of course) and will update you on the scrappers I see.  We trade everywhere so I will report back as best I can!


----------



## pixiewings71

I got some pins from TotalJohn, they all look very good!! I also bought some from a lady on Dizpins, she sent me 50 nice pins (a couple may be scrappers but I really can't tell, more research needed) for $1.60 a pin!!  So far so good.


----------



## REKALO

So we have figured out who in EBAY sells scrappers but how do we determine that the scrapper traders have not made it to the CM before us to trade scraps for authentics??

We trade alot of pins on our vacations .  But I read this post before my last trip over Thanksgiving and thought while I was in the park........"Am I supposed to ask to see the back of the pin and examine it before I make my trade???"

What are some strategies to avoid scrappers on CM lanyards because lets be real, most CMs that I have traded with only look for the logo B4 placing it on their lanyard and going about their day.  And yes on occasion, they have told me they flag obvious scrappers.

Does Disney have a nightly "Scrapper Finder" checking CM lanyards????????


----------



## Nicsmom

Late last week I purchased 4-25 packs from their recent pin special and received them yesterday. Great pins, CL, HM, LE, Lanyard and regular traders all included.  Great selection overall.  I will definately purchase from them again.


----------



## DisneyDoc5

Nicsmom said:


> Late last week I purchased 4-25 packs from their recent pin special and received them yesterday. Great pins, CL, HM, LE, Lanyard and regular traders all included.  Great selection overall.  I will definately purchase from them again.



I have also used this site with good pins and success!


----------



## Scrooge Jr

Hi, Im Scrooge Jr. and Im new to pen trading. My 9yo got started on our last trip to Disney (Nov. 19- Dec 1) and we did a lot of trading. Bought a starter box in the am and in the pm the last 5 days of our trip.

After reading all yall have to say I cant wait to go home and see if we have scrappers or not. 

I will use all my knowledge not to buy scrappers and not to trade scrappers.

Thanks!


----------



## pixiewings71

Scrooge Jr said:


> Hi, Im Scrooge Jr. and Im new to pen trading. My 9yo got started on our last trip to Disney (Nov. 19- Dec 1) and we did a lot of trading. Bought a starter box in the am and in the pm the last 5 days of our trip.
> 
> After reading all yall have to say I cant wait to go home and see if we have scrappers or not.
> 
> I will use all my knowledge not to buy scrappers and not to trade scrappers.
> 
> Thanks!



Welcome to the thread Scrooge Jr!! Thank You for being willing to learn more about scrappers, we all appreciate it!   If you have specific questions regarding a certain pin or pins please let us know, we will do our best to help you!


----------



## TeenaS

I just was on ebay and MUBUNNY listed a whole bunch today.  It's been a while.


----------



## Scrooge Jr

pixiewings71 said:


> Welcome to the thread Scrooge Jr!! Thank You for being willing to learn more about scrappers, we all appreciate it!   If you have specific questions regarding a certain pin or pins please let us know, we will do our best to help you!



Yes, one for the moment. How do you know when a new pin is comming out? Is there a site or location I need to keep and eye on?


----------



## mousehouselover

Scrooge Jr said:


> Yes, one for the moment. How do you know when a new pin is comming out? Is there a site or location I need to keep and eye on?



check here: http://eventservices.disney.go.com/pintrading/index

I often forget to look and then find out that I missed something cool while at the park.


----------



## pixiewings71

TeenaS said:


> I just was on ebay and MUBUNNY listed a whole bunch today.  It's been a while.



YAY!!! Mubunny rocks!!!! I love his stuff, bought a bunch from him before our last trip. 



Scrooge Jr said:


> Yes, one for the moment. How do you know when a new pin is comming out? Is there a site or location I need to keep and eye on?





mousehouselover said:


> check here: http://eventservices.disney.go.com/pintrading/index
> 
> I often forget to look and then find out that I missed something cool while at the park.



Mousehouselover has given the correct link, that is the resource I use.


----------



## thelionqueen

Hi everyone!  I am writing from our 1BR villa @ Wilderness Lodge 
We've been here 8 days and I am SO HAPPY to report that I have seen a DRASTIC (and I mean incredibly substantial) DROP in CM's with scrappers on their lanyards!!  In fact, I have not seen a SINGLE ONE!!! 

Honestly, it's like "old times" again for us at least!  I didn't even realize that I wasn't scrutinizing lanyards looking for scrappers as there weren't any.

Not to say that there are zero in all of WDW but Disney has DEFINITELY done something to curtail this madness and I am THRILLED beyond belief!!!

I just wanted to share the good news mid-trip, and I will be reporting back again after this trip is over (I hate saying that...lol)


----------



## crgfsu1

OK - stupidly, I ordered pins from ebay without checking here first.  I have been on the disboards for a while, but didnt think about checking for advise on pin trading.

I order a lot of 100 pins from a red listed seller - nannub.  I thought I did good by checking his feedback.  I am now hoping that I will be able to trade the pins I ordered.  

I am not a collector, just doing this as something fun to do at the parks, but in the same breath, I dont want fake pins.

I am not sure from what I have been reading if nannub's pins are official or what is being referred to as scrappers.  Am I reading that the pins I will get will be good, but his practice of getting them is fishy? 

TIA, 
Cathy


----------



## Tammylynn

crgfsu1 said:


> I order a lot of 100 pins from a red listed seller - nannub.  I thought I did good by checking his feedback.  I am now hoping that I will be able to trade the pins I ordered.



My first pin purchase (before this thread) was from nannub as well.  I found out the next day about scrappers and sent a message to nannub asking about the pins and whether they were purchased at the parks.  They told me they get their pins by trading at the world (but if they are selling scrappers they would say that anyway).  

My red flag was that they were not willing to take a photo of the exact lot I would be getting.  Also, rather than confirm for me that the pins were not scrappers, I was immediately offered a refund.

If I were in your shoes, I'd get a refund and purchase from a 'green' seller.  It stinks, but it's something we can do to stop the influx of scrappers to the parks!


----------



## crgfsu1

Tammylynn said:


> My first pin purchase (before this thread) was from nannub as well.  I found out the next day about scrappers and sent a message to nannub asking about the pins and whether they were purchased at the parks.  They told me they get their pins by trading at the world (but if they are selling scrappers they would say that anyway).
> 
> My red flag was that they were not willing to take a photo of the exact lot I would be getting.  Also, rather than confirm for me that the pins were not scrappers, I was immediately offered a refund.
> 
> If I were in your shoes, I'd get a refund and purchase from a 'green' seller.  It stinks, but it's something we can do to stop the influx of scrappers to the parks!



Thanks for the advice.  I have already received an e-mail that my order has been shipped.  I have a 7 day return policy so I guess I will check them out when I receive them. Keep your fingers crossed


----------



## pixiewings71

It's likely that some of them will be legit and very nice pins, what nannub does is buys scrappers, trades them to newbies for pins he asks them to purchase for him and then he sells those on eBay.    He also trades scrappers to newbies for legit HM's and then puts them on eBay as well, he is also selling larger lots now which indicates that he's also selling scrappers.


----------



## MountNittany

Wow I'm far behind


----------



## MountNittany

quantumottle said:


> Thanks for your reply, I will contact them today and see about rectifying the situation. Perhaps dzneypins should lose their *GREEN* rating on the first page of this thread, as that was the reason I decided to go ahead and buy from them. Hopefully we can keep other rookies like myself from making the same mistake...



So Red? or Orange?


----------



## MountNittany

pixiewings71 said:


> Mt Nittany is the only person who can make changes to the thread, I'm sure as soon as possible she will update dznypins status.



BTW, he


----------



## MountNittany

Updated 

Also, does anyone know anything about 2010 WDW Hidden Mickey's? I can't find them on the odpt.com site.

NVM 
http://eventservices.disney.go.com/files/DLRHiddenMickey2010.pdf
http://eventservices.disney.go.com/files/WDWHiddenMickey2010.pdf


----------



## pixiewings71

MountNittany said:


> BTW, he



Oh crud, I keep doing that! LOL  Did the same thing to Grumpy Pirate.....I suck.  LOL  BTW, I'm a she.  

So while at DLR this past weekend we did not see as many scrappers on CM lanyards, BUT we did see them on other people's lanyards, and in fact I got royally screwed on a night trade.    I traded 2 really really good Hundred Mickey's for 1 scrapper and 1 very very badly damaged pin, I was sooooooooooooooo ticked!! Of course we didn't know until we got back to the room that night.    So I have decided that when we got back (probably not until 2012 tho) I will NOT be trading with THOSE people at all.    I was so excited about 1 of the pins too, it was almost my Holy Grail pin, not quite but almost...but someone DID have my HG pin and he wouldn't trade me at all.


----------



## nuhertz

I unfortunately have just had a similar experience with nannub.  I just hope everyone keeps reporting them to ebay and to Disney VerO and see if we can't get them pulled off of ebay.


----------



## nuhertz

I recently purchased some pins from seller theatreandfilms and all the pins that were sent were 100% scrappers, poor off color remakes of cast lanyard pins.  Contacting seller to see what he will do about it.


----------



## MountNittany

nuhertz said:


> I recently purchased some pins from seller theatreandfilms and all the pins that were sent were 100% scrappers, poor off color remakes of cast lanyard pins.  Contacting seller to see what he will do about it.



I will add him to the red list, thank you for your input!


----------



## MountNittany

I just bought a pin set and two 10th anniversary pins on ebay from 2 different sellers... I will post when I get them


----------



## mousehouselover

I'm sadly reporting that in the last few weeks not only did I trade for a scrapper off a cast laynard but our friends got 2 in less than 24 hrs. Their DS (8) got a sedesma pin on Sat night. He was looking at the back and said there was something wrong with it. When I explained what he had, he was so sad that it wasn't a 'good' pin and our friends got a bit upset that the CM had left it on display to be traded off. They (the adults) got taken as well. They got a pin that was light and had misporportioned Mickey's on the back. I had just shown them my scrapper pin earlier in the day and that evening he brought me two pins and asked about them. One was good and the other wasn't. It's disheartening to get scrappers and several in such a short time. We got our friends hooked on trading two years ago and they are still enjoying it but it's losing the 'fun' factor since they've gotten the scrappers.


----------



## pixiewings71

Don't let your friends gets discouraged......encourage them to learn more, to come here and learn more, to visit pinpics.com, to visit dizpins.com.  I know how they felt, I felt the same way when I first learned about scrappers...what was worse was learning that I had unknowingly contributed by buying lots of 100 pins and trading them all, well mostly all of them.  But now I know and I learned all that I could and I know I've got some scrappers but I also know that 95% of my pins are good.


----------



## alexatty

Hello to all. Myfirst post. I am collecting and studying the vinylmation pins. There's a lot to tell about my studies so far but I want to warn the collecting crowd that I believe a fair number of those Urban 3 pins being offered on ebay are scrappers. So far, there seem to be 7 different. Not sure about the Watermelon cghaser. I have not bought any of those individually. Some of these Urban 3 pins have a back design that LOOKS like the correct configuration of the Mickey head design (ears flow out THROUGH the edge) and then they are the correct thickness. But the giveaway is in the Mickey ears inside the 2009 logo. On these, the ears appear to be on stems rather than just a transition to the head. These are dangerous because they look pretty good. They are also the first ones where the letters in the words AUTHENTIC and ORIGINAL in the date seal are doubled and apppear to have serifs. The scrappers of all the prior vinylmation sets I have seen have these letters engraved as a single line, without serifs. There are a lot of die junk marks on the back of these pins as well indicating that whoever did the reverse dies did not clean the plates very well. Finally the 2009 logo on these is quite flat looking. On the ones I have seen that come from boxes, the ribbon across the center of that logo is a lot thicker (higher in relief).To complicate it, there are some other pins  in the Urban 3 set that are indeed thinner and have the partial border around the reverse edge, as with the scrappers of Parks 2  and Urban 2.  Scrappers. I have one pin in the set of Urban 3 that comes both ways.  These pins hit the ebay sales even before the pins were released. A good magnifying glass is a good tool to have in looking at these tiny details on the backs. I'll send in more observationss later. For now, be cautious but Happy Collecting! By the way, sellers I have noticed that appear to be selling these are the already-named, usual, suspects. But there may be others.


----------



## Shellybells82

Hey everyone.  First off THANK YOU for this thread.  I purchased a lot of Disney pins last month from zoom_time.  Every last one was a scrapper... Of course, I didn't know what a scapper was until I did some research and found this thread.  I then looked up each pin that I had received from Zoom_time and compared it to the Pinpics site.  Some of the pins were ridiculous. Missing chunks of color, metal uncut in spots, some characters without eyes, paint rippling, etc...  I asked and received a refund but am not sure my feedback I left him will show up as the ebay auction was cancelled when I received my refund.  Just wanted to let everyone know NOT to buy a single pin from this guy.  He knows he is selling nothing but fakes and is unapologetic about doing so.
On another note, we just got back from our annual Disneyland trip and it's sad the amount of scappers out there.  I think 90% of the HM pins I saw on lanyards were scappers (and it's funny how 20 CMs all happen to have the same 3 WDW HM pins).  Honestly, all this counterfeit business has kind of ruined the fun for me


----------



## scuba

I'm sorry, I think we are all missing the point of the whole trading thing, everything we do in our lives is filled with BAD and pin trading is no exception. 

If you see a scrapper on a CM laynard then I suppose you could point it out but in alot of instances I have been told by CM to go to EBAY and buy "lots". No one is holding anyone prisoner and made to trade a pin you don't want. We have lists here now to identify sellers of scrappers and real pins but the truth of the matter is....you can only be sure it is real Disney only if you bought it at real Disney. 

I've bought several lots before trips for our DD4, I've used this thread in attempts to buy real pins. The truth of the matter is after completing her pin-trading transaction with a CM I've looked at the pin and felt it was probably a scrapper however the real satisfaction came when my daughters eyes lit up to see a Tinkerbell pin on a CM lanyard she didn't have. The reason why there are even bad Ebayers out there is because it is satisfying our desire to buy "LOTS" or even single pins because we are interested in saving a little money.......

 I'm not telling anyone anything they don't know....a pin at Disney, even rack pin costs what $6.00? Ebay lots are at times as low as $.99 cents. It's really a no brainer, no one could stay in business even on ebay if he was buying pins at even $3.00 and selling them for $.99 cents, unless they were fake and they actually paid $.50 cents for them. I've read even the most experienced pin trader is buying lots at a huge discount.....I say you get what you pay. even a fake disney pin is probably worth $1.15.

You control what you buy, don't buy, trade or don't trade....that is really the only way anyone can control this whole pin thing....having a list is helpful but you should expect 100% of the pins bought at the sub $3.00, maybe even as high as sub $5.00 range to be suspect and a fake...that way you shouldn't be disappointed. There are honorable pin sellers, I get that. Rolex watches are not $100.00 dollars either and I hope no one has bought one for that thinking it was real.

I just purchased several lots from green sellers from Ebay for our Disney cruise and resort vacation February, This thread has indeed been helpful in trying to direct me in the right and honest direction but i'm somewhat tired of folks buying pins for sub $2.00 and complaining then they were all fake.....what really was anyone expecting at $1.15 a pin?...

there are fake everything out there, One of the best Cigars I have ever smoked was a fake Cuban cigar. Darn if I know what brand it might have been, i've been trying to find the real maker for a long time. The experience is still one of my most satisfying, as smoking cigars with my father goes. I would expect that real serious pin trading folks know the difference between a fake and not, point it out on a CM laynard, if not just don't trade for it. Everyone else just doesn't care that it might be fake as long as the trading experience increases the enjoyment of a Disney vacation....just saying


----------



## pixiewings71

Good points Scuba, but the majority of us on this thead are buying the cheap pins expecting them to be scrappers.  We are fighting to have these sellers removed from eBay but to file a report you have to buy from them, so we are using our own money and time to try to combat the situation.


----------



## scuba

pixiewings71 said:


> Good points Scuba, but the majority of us on this thead are buying the cheap pins expecting them to be scrappers.  We are fighting to have these sellers removed from eBay but to file a report you have to buy from them, so we are using our own money and time to try to combat the situation.



Now i'm really confused then, I have purchased from the green listed folks for $1.50 or so and really there is no way i'm going to be able to tell a fake, nor am I going to make an effort at trying to determine if they are fake or not.

 The pins traded just fine at Disney so I assume everything was fine. My Daughter did trade for a Tink sedsma? pin and was informed by a cast member that they are trade-able. Daughter was tickled. 

I want to do what is right, I suppose most of us do. I have been reading this thread for awhile and there are several who have bought from ebay and had quite a few pins be real, I suppose some really serious pin traders are still using the cheap pins to trade for better ones I assume? Have any of the red sellers on ebay actually sent real pins to anyone, or are most 100% fake usually?

Is is unethical, thats a strong word, but is it unethical for serious pin traders to even buy lots from folks cheap to trade for better pins? whats the concensus? certainly all of you posting don't go out a buy $6.00 pins to trade do you?


----------



## Dzny-pins-UK

Hello All,
As you can tell I'm a newbie here, joined this morning
Also you can tell I'm a Disney Pin fanatic from my name and avatar 

I've read some of the posts but I would be sitting here for days LOL going through them all, so I skipped many posts (sorry).

Anyway, why I'm posting is because I'm from the UK and the Ebay sellers here have flooded the market with scrappers likewise I know USA, I've been trying to let traders know what ones not to buy from (in private) but I would like to list them without having some sort of legal thingy bob....to let the UK'ers know who not to trust.  If maybe you could advise?

Just some advice too (as a veteran trader), if you are buying bulk pins that are so cheap and "it's too good to be true" then it is!  you will be buying fakes in my opinion, if the seller is repeatedly selling like this. 

I have no problem with sellers on Ebay I am one too, I have got some amazing pins for my collection from non scrapper sellers.  But these scrapper sellers are beyond a joke!

And, I feel for the newbies in our hobby: 

Lindsay

p.s how do I keep my eye on this thread? or just have to remember what page it is at?


----------



## earthfaries

scuba said:


> Now i'm really confused then, I have purchased from the green listed folks for $1.50 or so and really there is no way i'm going to be able to tell a fake, nor am I going to make an effort at trying to determine if they are fake or not.
> 
> The pins traded just fine at Disney so I assume everything was fine. My Daughter did trade for a Tink sedsma? pin and was informed by a cast member that they are trade-able. Daughter was tickled.
> 
> I want to do what is right, I suppose most of us do. I have been reading this thread for awhile and there are several who have bought from ebay and had quite a few pins be real, I suppose some really serious pin traders are still using the cheap pins to trade for better ones I assume? Have any of the red sellers on ebay actually sent real pins to anyone, or are most 100% fake usually?
> 
> Is is unethical, thats a strong word, but is it unethical for serious pin traders to even buy lots from folks cheap to trade for better pins? whats the concensus? certainly all of you posting don't go out a buy $6.00 pins to trade do you?



I have been reading this thread for awhile as I'm a pin trader myself ~ living near Disney World and like to keep up to date with things.
I have to respond about the Sedesma pins ~~ Sedesma pins are totally tradable at the parks ~ a lot of people prefer them because they are light weight and easy to carry for trading.
If you look on pinpics you will see that Sedesma pins are actually quite sought after and rare!  I ALWAYS trade for any Sedesma pin I see to list for trade on pinpics   Your dd got lucky finding a tink Sedesma on a lanyard!
Also, I have purchased from sellers off of the "red list" here before and gotten real, non-scrapper pins.  I have been purchasing from one of the sellers for a couple of years now and have been totally satisfied.
I understand that this thread is about spreading the knowledge of scrapper pins but just because 1 person bought some pins and say they got some fake ones does not mean that these people are only dealing in scrapper pins.
I can tell you from experience after a day at the parks with my family pin trading we come home with more scrappers than real pins ~ it's the sad truth 
These pin traders selling pins could have gotten their pins in legitimate ways and trading for them at the parks ~ ending up with a mix of scrappers AND real pins ~ like EVERY other person out there pin trading ... why?  Because that is what IS on the lanyards!
I personally don't usually need to buy my pins off of eBay anymore living in the Orlando area.  I just bought hundreds of pins from the outlet a couple of weeks ago for less than .50 each!!!!
Anyway, do what you feel comfortable doing and if you want to try a seller who happens to be on this red list do it ~ and report back here your findings to further help others 
I can PM you the sellers I have used in the past that are on the red list and have sent me nice pins.
Good luck and have fun!​


Dzny-pins-UK said:


> Hello All,
> As you can tell I'm a newbie here, joined this morning
> Also you can tell I'm a Disney Pin fanatic from my name and avatar
> 
> I've read some of the posts but I would be sitting here for days LOL going through them all, so I skipped many posts (sorry).
> 
> Anyway, why I'm posting is because I'm from the UK and the Ebay sellers here have flooded the market with scrappers likewise I know USA, I've been trying to let traders know what ones not to buy from (in private) but I would like to list them without having some sort of legal thingy bob....to let the UK'ers know who not to trust.  If maybe you could advise?
> 
> Just some advice too (as a veteran trader), if you are buying bulk pins that are so cheap and "it's too good to be true" then it is!  you will be buying fakes in my opinion, if the seller is repeatedly selling like this.
> 
> I have no problem with sellers on Ebay I am one too, I have got some amazing pins for my collection from non scrapper sellers.  But these scrapper sellers are beyond a joke!
> 
> And, I feel for the newbies in our hobby:
> 
> Lindsay
> 
> p.s how do I keep my eye on this thread? or just have to remember what page it is at?



Hi Lindsay and welcome ~ congrats on becoming a part of the DIS family 
You may already be "subscribed" to this thread ~ lots of times, depending on your settings, once you post to a thread like this one you are subscribed, and the thread will show up on your user cp when it's been posted on.
If not, or you don't post but want to keep up with a thread you can click at the top of the thread under thread tools possibly, subscribe to thread.
Good luck pin trading!​


----------



## MountNittany

alexatty said:


> Hello to all. Myfirst post. I am collecting and studying the vinylmation pins. There's a lot to tell about my studies so far but I want to warn the collecting crowd that I believe a fair number of those Urban 3 pins being offered on ebay are scrappers. So far, there seem to be 7 different. Not sure about the Watermelon cghaser. I have not bought any of those individually. Some of these Urban 3 pins have a back design that LOOKS like the correct configuration of the Mickey head design (ears flow out THROUGH the edge) and then they are the correct thickness. But the giveaway is in the Mickey ears inside the 2009 logo. On these, the ears appear to be on stems rather than just a transition to the head. These are dangerous because they look pretty good. They are also the first ones where the letters in the words AUTHENTIC and ORIGINAL in the date seal are doubled and apppear to have serifs. The scrappers of all the prior vinylmation sets I have seen have these letters engraved as a single line, without serifs. There are a lot of die junk marks on the back of these pins as well indicating that whoever did the reverse dies did not clean the plates very well. Finally the 2009 logo on these is quite flat looking. On the ones I have seen that come from boxes, the ribbon across the center of that logo is a lot thicker (higher in relief).To complicate it, there are some other pins  in the Urban 3 set that are indeed thinner and have the partial border around the reverse edge, as with the scrappers of Parks 2  and Urban 2.  Scrappers. I have one pin in the set of Urban 3 that comes both ways.  These pins hit the ebay sales even before the pins were released. A good magnifying glass is a good tool to have in looking at these tiny details on the backs. I'll send in more observationss later. For now, be cautious but Happy Collecting! By the way, sellers I have noticed that appear to be selling these are the already-named, usual, suspects. But there may be others.


 and thanks for the input!


Shellybells82 said:


> Hey everyone.  First off THANK YOU for this thread.  I purchased a lot of Disney pins last month from zoom_time.  Every last one was a scrapper... Of course, I didn't know what a scapper was until I did some research and found this thread.  I then looked up each pin that I had received from Zoom_time and compared it to the Pinpics site.  Some of the pins were ridiculous. Missing chunks of color, metal uncut in spots, some characters without eyes, paint rippling, etc...  I asked and received a refund but am not sure my feedback I left him will show up as the ebay auction was cancelled when I received my refund.  Just wanted to let everyone know NOT to buy a single pin from this guy.  He knows he is selling nothing but fakes and is unapologetic about doing so.
> On another note, we just got back from our annual Disneyland trip and it's sad the amount of scappers out there.  I think 90% of the HM pins I saw on lanyards were scappers (and it's funny how 20 CMs all happen to have the same 3 WDW HM pins).  Honestly, all this counterfeit business has kind of ruined the fun for me


Thank you for your input as well! 


Dzny-pins-UK said:


> Hello All,
> As you can tell I'm a newbie here, joined this morning
> Also you can tell I'm a Disney Pin fanatic from my name and avatar
> 
> I've read some of the posts but I would be sitting here for days LOL going through them all, so I skipped many posts (sorry).
> 
> Anyway, why I'm posting is because I'm from the UK and the Ebay sellers here have flooded the market with scrappers likewise I know USA, I've been trying to let traders know what ones not to buy from (in private) but I would like to list them without having some sort of legal thingy bob....to let the UK'ers know who not to trust.  If maybe you could advise?
> 
> Just some advice too (as a veteran trader), if you are buying bulk pins that are so cheap and "it's too good to be true" then it is!  you will be buying fakes in my opinion, if the seller is repeatedly selling like this.
> 
> I have no problem with sellers on Ebay I am one too, I have got some amazing pins for my collection from non scrapper sellers.  But these scrapper sellers are beyond a joke!
> 
> And, I feel for the newbies in our hobby:
> 
> Lindsay
> 
> p.s how do I keep my eye on this thread? or just have to remember what page it is at?





When you post, under, Additional Options, there is a menu under thread subscription. Select "No Email Notification". When you open your User CP (upper left of the page) your thread subscriptions are there! Also, in the User CP, there is a link that says "Edit Options". Click it, find "Default Thread Subscription Mode" in the Messaging & Notification box, and select "No Email Notification". You will be subscribed to all threads you post on.


----------



## MountNittany

I purchased the Gold Card Retro set from floridafancy. 
Chip and Dale Raceway  Astro Orbiter Mickey Balloons Minnie Skyway Tinker Bell Carousel

I was very impressed with this purchase. Not only were the pins 100% authentic, but they were shipped very fast, packaged great, and the seller had great communication. This seller is on the green list for sure.


----------



## pixiewings71

scuba said:


> Now i'm really confused then, I have purchased from the green listed folks for $1.50 or so and really there is no way i'm going to be able to tell a fake, nor am I going to make an effort at trying to determine if they are fake or not.
> 
> The pins traded just fine at Disney so I assume everything was fine. My Daughter did trade for a Tink sedsma? pin and was informed by a cast member that they are trade-able. Daughter was tickled.
> 
> I want to do what is right, I suppose most of us do. I have been reading this thread for awhile and there are several who have bought from ebay and had quite a few pins be real, I suppose some really serious pin traders are still using the cheap pins to trade for better ones I assume? Have any of the red sellers on ebay actually sent real pins to anyone, or are most 100% fake usually?
> 
> Is is unethical, thats a strong word, but is it unethical for serious pin traders to even buy lots from folks cheap to trade for better pins? whats the concensus? certainly all of you posting don't go out a buy $6.00 pins to trade do you?



No, I certainly can't afford to buy pins for $6 to trade, not with 4 traders under my roof.   I do buy traders from eBay, I buy from seller's I've had past experience with, sellers I feel I can trust.  I'm sure I've received scrappers from some of them but we generally keep those.  All you can do is be the best educated that you can be, make an effort to learn and make an effort to know.  That's what this thread is about, to help others learn and know.  I've bought pins on eBay for under $2 and as far as I can tell they have been real, but those pins usually come from people getting rid of personal collections, people who just don't know much about Disney pins or I just get lucky. LOL  I try to go thru my pins carefully and I try not to trade things I don't think are good but I'm also aware that I'm by no means an expert and that I do make mistakes and I'm sure that I could have traded scrappers as recently as last weekend simply because I didn't know what to look for.  Each pin is scrapped in a different way, to know every way for every pin is just impossible. 



Dzny-pins-UK said:


> Hello All,
> As you can tell I'm a newbie here, joined this morning
> Also you can tell I'm a Disney Pin fanatic from my name and avatar
> 
> I've read some of the posts but I would be sitting here for days LOL going through them all, so I skipped many posts (sorry).
> 
> Anyway, why I'm posting is because I'm from the UK and the Ebay sellers here have flooded the market with scrappers likewise I know USA, I've been trying to let traders know what ones not to buy from (in private) but I would like to list them without having some sort of legal thingy bob....to let the UK'ers know who not to trust.  If maybe you could advise?
> 
> Just some advice too (as a veteran trader), if you are buying bulk pins that are so cheap and "it's too good to be true" then it is!  you will be buying fakes in my opinion, if the seller is repeatedly selling like this.
> 
> I have no problem with sellers on Ebay I am one too, I have got some amazing pins for my collection from non scrapper sellers.  But these scrapper sellers are beyond a joke!
> 
> And, I feel for the newbies in our hobby:
> 
> Lindsay
> 
> p.s how do I keep my eye on this thread? or just have to remember what page it is at?



Lindsay Welcome to the thread and to the Dis!   Feel free to add notes on this thread and we will update the list noting that they are UK sellers.  I've heard that scrappers are more prevalent in the UK, do you know if that is correct?



earthfaries said:


> I have been reading this thread for awhile as I'm a pin trader myself ~ living near Disney World and like to keep up to date with things.
> I have to respond about the Sedesma pins ~~ *Sedesma pins are totally tradable at the parks* ~ a lot of people prefer them because they are light weight and easy to carry for trading.
> If you look on pinpics you will see that Sedesma pins are actually quite sought after and rare!  I ALWAYS trade for any Sedesma pin I see to list for trade on pinpics   Your dd got lucky finding a tink Sedesma on a lanyard!
> Also, I have purchased from sellers off of the "red list" here before and gotten real, non-scrapper pins.  I have been purchasing from one of the sellers for a couple of years now and have been totally satisfied.
> I understand that this thread is about spreading the knowledge of scrapper pins but just because 1 person bought some pins and say they got some fake ones does not mean that these people are only dealing in scrapper pins.
> I can tell you from experience after a day at the parks with my family pin trading we come home with more scrappers than real pins ~ it's the sad truth
> These pin traders selling pins could have gotten their pins in legitimate ways and trading for them at the parks ~ ending up with a mix of scrappers AND real pins ~ like EVERY other person out there pin trading ... why?  Because that is what IS on the lanyards!
> I personally don't usually need to buy my pins off of eBay anymore living in the Orlando area.  I just bought hundreds of pins from the outlet a couple of weeks ago for less than .50 each!!!!
> Anyway, do what you feel comfortable doing and if you want to try a seller who happens to be on this red list do it ~ and report back here your findings to further help others
> I can PM you the sellers I have used in the past that are on the red list and have sent me nice pins.
> Good luck and have fun!​
> actually that is not correct.  Unless they have changed the rules as of Jan 2010 Sedesma & Europins are NOT tradeable to CM's, nor are the plastic pins.  I have about 5 Sedesmas that my kids got from CM's for me but they were not supposed to be on CM lanyards.  Propins ARE tradable but not Sedesma or Europins.


----------



## earthfaries

pixiewings71 said:


> actually that is not correct.  Unless they have changed the rules as of Jan 2010 Sedesma & Europins are NOT tradeable to CM's, nor are the plastic pins.  I have about 5 Sedesmas that my kids got from CM's for me but they were not supposed to be on CM lanyards.  Propins ARE tradable but not Sedesma or Europins.



Actually in the pin trading guide ~ PinFormation available at WDW today ~ it states that any pin bearing (c) Disney IS tradable...and sedesma pins have that stamp.
At the next pin trading event at the Contemporary on the 22nd of this month I will ask Steven Miller who is Production Manager for Disney Pin & Vinylmations about the Sedesma pins and post it here and let everyone know for sure in case there are going to be new rules this year for pin trading.
Every pin goes past him ~ he will know for sure ​


----------



## Dzny-pins-UK

pixiewings71 said:


> No, I certainly can't afford to buy pins for $6 to trade, not with 4 traders under my roof.   I do buy traders from eBay, I buy from seller's I've had past experience with, sellers I feel I can trust.  I'm sure I've received scrappers from some of them but we generally keep those.  All you can do is be the best educated that you can be, make an effort to learn and make an effort to know.  That's what this thread is about, to help others learn and know.  I've bought pins on eBay for under $2 and as far as I can tell they have been real, but those pins usually come from people getting rid of personal collections, people who just don't know much about Disney pins or I just get lucky. LOL  I try to go thru my pins carefully and I try not to trade things I don't think are good but I'm also aware that I'm by no means an expert and that I do make mistakes and I'm sure that I could have traded scrappers as recently as last weekend simply because I didn't know what to look for.  Each pin is scrapped in a different way, to know every way for every pin is just impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsay Welcome to the thread and to the Dis!   Feel free to add notes on this thread and we will update the list noting that they are UK sellers.  I've heard that scrappers are more prevalent in the UK, do you know if that is correct?
> 
> 
> 
> earthfaries said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been reading this thread for awhile as I'm a pin trader myself ~ living near Disney World and like to keep up to date with things.
> I have to respond about the Sedesma pins ~~ *Sedesma pins are totally tradable at the parks* ~ a lot of people prefer them because they are light weight and easy to carry for trading.
> If you look on pinpics you will see that Sedesma pins are actually quite sought after and rare!  I ALWAYS trade for any Sedesma pin I see to list for trade on pinpics   Your dd got lucky finding a tink Sedesma on a lanyard!
> Also, I have purchased from sellers off of the "red list" here before and gotten real, non-scrapper pins.  I have been purchasing from one of the sellers for a couple of years now and have been totally satisfied.
> I understand that this thread is about spreading the knowledge of scrapper pins but just because 1 person bought some pins and say they got some fake ones does not mean that these people are only dealing in scrapper pins.
> I can tell you from experience after a day at the parks with my family pin trading we come home with more scrappers than real pins ~ it's the sad truth
> These pin traders selling pins could have gotten their pins in legitimate ways and trading for them at the parks ~ ending up with a mix of scrappers AND real pins ~ like EVERY other person out there pin trading ... why?  Because that is what IS on the lanyards!
> I personally don't usually need to buy my pins off of eBay anymore living in the Orlando area.  I just bought hundreds of pins from the outlet a couple of weeks ago for less than .50 each!!!!
> Anyway, do what you feel comfortable doing and if you want to try a seller who happens to be on this red list do it ~ and report back here your findings to further help others
> I can PM you the sellers I have used in the past that are on the red list and have sent me nice pins.
> Good luck and have fun!​
> actually that is not correct.  Unless they have changed the rules as of Jan 2010 Sedesma & Europins are NOT tradeable to CM's, nor are the plastic pins.  I have about 5 Sedesmas that my kids got from CM's for me but they were not supposed to be on CM lanyards.  Propins ARE tradable but not Sedesma or Europins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, "are you saying name them and shame them"? I'm not sure how this works.  I don't want to get into any legal issues, could you explain a little more.
> 
> Yes, the UK in the last 6 months I've seen many scrapper sellers pop up, hence why I would like to help the cause.
> 
> Infact, I too have been sent an email from China asking if I want to buy bulk pins direct with pictures of the pins.  I'm actually outraged about it..1. because they contacted me direct on my personal email and 2. they have no discretion about it either, just blatant about the whole thing.
> 
> Many thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## scuba

Here is the down side about fake pins, if there really is such a thing, I know there are pins that are not official Disney pins but a pin is a pin, if it has a sharp pointy thingy on the back with a pointy back rubber thingy and it looks like Mickey on the front then it is a pin....but with that said I went out onto this pinpic site you all refer to and it appears that one of my most prized POTC parrot dangler appears to be a scrapper. 

I'm not really that mad at scrapper makers or sellers, or the fact that you can find CM laynards full of scrappers, the fact that I went out there onto the site in the first place ticks me off alittle. It's still a Disney pin, it is still a pin representing one of my most favorite rides and movies, and over the years it still makes me smile ever since I  moved it over to my DD4s pin folder. It didn't melt once I found out that it was most likely "fake" because it had all the hallmark signs that  pinpics points out. 

Lastly, I might pay alittle less time to this thread because in the end, buying pins from someone, regardless of them being "real" or not, the bottom line is am I happy with them. It seems from what I have read and researched we are just going to have to police ourselves before Disney is going to do any significant enforcing of the pins. We cannot for the most part enforce folks taking flash photos on dark rides let alone policing un-official pins. 

I have learned alot from the great folks on this thread, and I have faith that most of you can indeed spot a scrapper, so I say don't trade for it....let my Daughter and I trade for it, because my DD4 and I are looking for that one special pin, one that will have her scrambling for that obscure pin on her lanyard that she just doesn't want....that muppet guy she hates of some obscure star wars character pin

Like I said before, I will honor the green ebayers and sellers, I will do what I can but i'm going to have to pre-apologize to anyone of you that might come after my DD4 has traded a scrapper for a real pin......good night all


----------



## Dzny-pins-UK

On the subject of Sedesma and Propins: even though they have (C) Disney they are NOT tradeable, nor is plastic or even with someone's name on the pin (Disney released pins where you could have your name on the pin).

Apart from that, I would say a majority of traders don't want the above said pins because of the quality. 

However, some CM's are not to aware of that, and only look for the (C) Disney.  I think this is why Disney have progressed with their back-stamps etc., with Official Disney Pin Trading Logos, dates, etc., etc.,


----------



## pixiewings71

earthfaries said:


> Actually in the pin trading guide ~ PinFormation available at WDW today ~ it states that any pin bearing (c) Disney IS tradable...and sedesma pins have that stamp.
> At the next pin trading event at the Contemporary on the 22nd of this month I will ask Steven Miller who is Production Manager for Disney Pin & Vinylmations about the Sedesma pins and post it here and let everyone know for sure in case there are going to be new rules this year for pin trading.
> Every pin goes past him ~ he will know for sure ​



I'm sorry but this information is wrong, Sedesma and Europins HAVE the copyright stamp but they are no longer to be traded with CM's at the parks.  They have the copyright because they were at one time authorized to produce Disney pins, but Disney was not happy with the quality so they revoked the contracts with both of those companies.  I have no idea who Steven Miller is and have never been to WDW but my information comes from the pin trading guides at DLR.  But I would be interested to know what he has to say about them.


----------



## pixiewings71

Dzny-pins-UK said:


> Hi there, "are you saying name them and shame them"? I'm not sure how this works.  I don't want to get into any legal issues, could you explain a little more.
> 
> Yes, the UK in the last 6 months I've seen many scrapper sellers pop up, hence why I would like to help the cause.
> 
> Infact, I too have been sent an email from China asking if I want to buy bulk pins direct with pictures of the pins.  I'm actually outraged about it..1. because they contacted me direct on my personal email and 2. they have no discretion about it either, just blatant about the whole thing.
> 
> Many thanks



Yes, that's what I'm saying. If they want to sell illegal products then out them.  That's what they are doing, they are selling illegal products, scrappers are NOT authorized by Disney and are illegal.


----------



## Dzny-pins-UK

These need to go on your list:-
Scrapper Disney pin sellers UK:-
legosparesuk (and this one has just started another name up with zero feedback called) pinsellerzuk

andyorangeplanes

Woodchipboy

peachey


----------



## thedeans

I ordered from kittykat2bad which is on the green list.  I purchased pins on November 30th.  I emailed them on December 10th wondering if my pins had been mailed since I received notice on December 2nd that they had been mailed.  I received an email back stating that they are having problems with their post office and they would send my pins to our Disney Resort.  I emailed them the resort address.  I never received my pins.  According to the USPS website you can see where they were mailed to my home address on December 11th.  They arrived in Columbus,Ohio, then went back to Floridia came back to Ohio, went back to Florida, they went out for delivery in kittykat2bad home town, then were delivered in Orlando, Florida.  This went on for over three weeks.  They could have been delievered to the resort but no one can find them.  

Not sure if this a problem with kittykat2bad or just one of those weird things that can happen.  They have received 2 negative and 4 neutral feedback ratings in the last month.  Looks like for slow shipping or not receiving their items.

Since they were on the green list I just wanted to share my experience in case someone is thinking about ordering from them so you would be aware that there could possibly be a problem with this seller.


----------



## Tammylynn

thedeans said:


> Since they were on the green list I just wanted to share my experience in case someone is thinking about ordering from them ...



Thanks for the information!

It does seem like it's one of those funky things that sometimes happens but with 2 other negative feedbacks for the same reason, who knows.  At least we know to order WELL in advance before our trips, if nothing else!

I hope all is resolved quickly and painlessly.  Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## scrapbooksellman

okay I am really confused after reading these posts! Only been to WDW once and we got caught up in the pin trading bug! I want to buy a 'lot' of pins for my kids 5, 9 to trade when we return at the end of Feb. Can anyone point me to one or two ebay sellers who sell the real deal at good price? I would appreciate the help thanks! 

Sandy who can't wait to surprise the kids!!!


----------



## thelionqueen

scrapbooksellman said:


> okay I am really confused after reading these posts! Only been to WDW once and we got caught up in the pin trading bug! I want to buy a 'lot' of pins for my kids 5, 9 to trade when we return at the end of Feb. Can anyone point me to one or two ebay sellers who sell the real deal at good price? I would appreciate the help thanks!
> 
> Sandy who can't wait to surprise the kids!!!



Go to the first page of this thread and look for "green" sellers.  These are sellers that DISer's have had good experiences with who don't sell scrappers.  If you buy a huge lot for $1 or less a pin, that states "no doubles up to 10" and don't show a picture of the actual pins you will receive (among other clues) they are scrappers, DON'T buy them!


----------



## pixiewings71

thelionqueen said:


> Go to the first page of this thread and look for "green" sellers.  These are sellers that DISer's have had good experiences with who don't sell scrappers.  If you buy a huge lot for $1 or less a pin, that states "no doubles up to 10" and don't show a picture of the actual pins you will receive (among other clues) they are scrappers, DON'T buy them!


----------



## scrapbooksellman

Thanks for the tips! I will look for those details when buying.

Sandy


----------



## jagafen

Ugh, so not happy right now...wish I would have found this thread earlier....gonna have to wait for my pins to arrive!


----------



## scuba

anyone have an idea just how much money is lost to the scrapper thing? estimates. Apparently not enough for Disney to do anything about it...very problematic indeed


----------



## pixiewings71

There's no way to know that really.  So no, I don't think anyone does know.


----------



## surfergirl602

Hey all - I can't seem to find this ebay seller on a list anywhere.  Has anyone bought from them?

jeffreyyoung


----------



## pixiewings71

surfergirl602 said:


> Hey all - I can't seem to find this ebay seller on a list anywhere.  Has anyone bought from them?
> 
> jeffreyyoung



Sorry, I'm not familiar with that seller.


----------



## dr_zero

I ordered a set of pins from a seller by the name Pinpointe and got one scrapper (the color was off) and they sent out 2 more to replace the bum one 
Since I found the one I went through the others and they weren't on the known list.

They do trading card & collectibles and are branching out also they are buying pin collections the note said in the envelope.

All in all they look to be good sellers.


----------



## Mike2023

Has anyone ordered from www.mousepinsonline.com recently?  I just got my grab bag or 100 pins and I would say at least 17 pins are questionable at best.

Will post pics soon,

Mike


----------



## Broncobilly83

pixiewings71 said:


> I'm sorry but this information is wrong, Sedesma and Europins HAVE the copyright stamp but they are no longer to be traded with CM's at the parks.  They have the copyright because they were at one time authorized to produce Disney pins, but Disney was not happy with the quality so they revoked the contracts with both of those companies.  I have no idea who Steven Miller is and have never been to WDW but my information comes from the pin trading guides at DLR.  But I would be interested to know what he has to say about them.



Did we ever find out what was said?


----------



## earthfaries

Broncobilly83 said:


> Did we ever find out what was said?



I apologize, I meant to ask but was so busy trading at the trading event I didn't have time to leave my table and completely forgot !!
For now I would just suggest going by the guide ~~ the Pinformation guide available around the Disney parks to this day ~~ and it says ANY pin with (c) Disney is tradeable with a cast member.  There are no exceptions listed and it does not mention Sedesma at all.
I always carry the guide with me when pin trading in case a CM tells me I can't trade a pin that I may have found on a lanyard that only says (c) Disney because for example it's pre 2000 ~~ then I can show them the guide and they take the trade 
I WILL ask him next month for sure ~~ and in the meantime I will ask around at Disney ~ I'm actually on my way to the MK right now and will ask about specifics.
Have Fun


----------



## pixiewings71

Just wanted to give a bump.  

I also asked a WDW CM who used to be a DLR CM and posts on the DLR board about Sedesma and Euro pins.  She did say they are told to take ANY pin as long as it's metal and has the Disney copyright on the back......so now I don't know, I was always told Sedesma are absolutely NOT tradeable but maybe things have changed.....


----------



## surfergirl602

Hey fellow pin traders:  I just wanted to give you a name to add to the DO NOT BUY FROM list.

the ebay seller is:  tradepinsforyou

I seached extensively for reviews on this seller and couldn't find any, so we went ahead and purchased from him because he has a good refund policy and good feedback.
We have 6 people that will be pin trading during our up coming trip, so we purchased 300 pins.  We ordered on saturday and received our package on Monday.  Fast shipping!

Everything looked legit as I opened the package... the pins were not in individual baggies, but were grouped in padded packages of 100.  Opened the first bag... all the pins seemed good - we had actually traded some of the pins on previous trips and they looked and felt just like the ones we had bought as sets.

On to the second bag...  I started going through them... and noticed that each and every pin was the exact pin that was in the first bag.  Every single one of them.  I haven't opened the third bag yet, but I suspect I will find the same exact pins in that bag as well.  I sent an email to the seller (I was nice about it) and am waiting for his reply.

90% of the pins all feel like correct weight, color, etc.  There are some I am iffy about, but the three bags of all the same pins really irks me.  SOOOO....

buyer beware - don't buy from this guy despite his great feedback!
I can see that if someone just bought a lot of 100, they would have absolutely no idea that if they had ordered 200, they would have received the same pins... twice!


----------



## surfergirl602

I got a reply back from the seller:

Hello,

I offer a 100% return policy on all my purchases if you are unhappy with the pins for any reason. For a return, just ship the entire order back to the address listed on the box and if you can please let me know the tracking number when it ships so I can keep an eye out for it. As soon as I get the pins back, I will issue you a full and complete refund including original shipping. 
- tradepinsforyou


It mentions nothing of the pins being official as his auction states, which is what I asked about.  My reply:

Thank you for having such a great refund policy. I am however, still very curious why all your bags have the exact same pins in them. How can these be official disney pins that have been traded/traded for if they are all duplicates?  Thank you so much for the quick reply.


----------



## Dzny-pins-UK

If you are buying "BULK" pins from Ebay then generally they are scrappers. Especially if it's "too good to be true" price.
If they are so cheap, think why? or how can a seller sell them that cheap?.


----------



## thelionqueen

surfergirl602 said:


> Hey fellow pin traders:  I just wanted to give you a name to add to the DO NOT BUY FROM list.
> 
> the ebay seller is:  tradepinsforyou
> 
> I seached extensively for reviews on this seller and couldn't find any, so we went ahead and purchased from him because he has a good refund policy and good feedback.
> We have 6 people that will be pin trading during our up coming trip, so we purchased 300 pins.  We ordered on saturday and received our package on Monday.  Fast shipping!
> 
> Everything looked legit as I opened the package... the pins were not in individual baggies, but were grouped in padded packages of 100.  Opened the first bag... all the pins seemed good - we had actually traded some of the pins on previous trips and they looked and felt just like the ones we had bought as sets.
> 
> On to the second bag...  I started going through them... and noticed that each and every pin was the exact pin that was in the first bag.  Every single one of them.  I haven't opened the third bag yet, but I suspect I will find the same exact pins in that bag as well.  I sent an email to the seller (I was nice about it) and am waiting for his reply.
> 
> 90% of the pins all feel like correct weight, color, etc.  There are some I am iffy about, but the three bags of all the same pins really irks me.  SOOOO....
> 
> buyer beware - don't buy from this guy despite his great feedback!
> I can see that if someone just bought a lot of 100, they would have absolutely no idea that if they had ordered 200, they would have received the same pins... twice!



Not trying to be anything but helpful here, so I apologize in advance if I come across in a way that is too direct.

If you are buying 300 pins from one seller in one auction from ebay, they are fake, period.  No legitimate pin trader, buyer could possibly sell huge lots like that for so cheap.  I'm guessing that you paid around a buck or two for these pins, probably less.

I am SO happy that you got the information you needed from these boards, and have sent back the pins.  THANK YOU SO MUCH for doing the right thing!!  Kudos to you for making the decision and using the information here to do what many don't.

I just wish there were some way to STOP these people from selling these..what is going on that is taking so long?  It is SO frustrating!

In general, anyone reading this thread, who has an ebay seller in their sights who is selling HUGE lots of pins for around a buck...THEY ARE FAKE!!!  That is as simply as I can put it.  You don't need to research, you don't need to look on the red or green lists of sellers, THEY ARE FAKE period!  There is absolutely NO OTHER explanation, NONE whatsoever at all.  PLEASE use common sense when purchasing pins.

If you are wanting to trade pins in Disney, and are thinking of trading 50 per person each, you should be thinking of the actual cost to do so, which is between $400-800 dollars per person.  That is the cost of Disney pins when buying them from Disney.  If you really want to buy legit pins, you can find people (myself included) who sell occasionally for $2-$3 per person, which is still over $100 each.

This hobby is NOT cheap, nor was it intended to be (it is Disney after all people).  Buy REAL pins from the pin traders locations in the parks and do what was intended, trade AUTHENTIC pins for AUTHENTIC pins.  When the practice comes back to this place (if it ever does) you won't need hundreds to trade each trip, just a few here and there is great.

There are plenty of other things to do in Disney that are great fun and cost MUCH less!!  Penny press collections are a BLAST and accessible.

I feel like I'm standing on a soap box preaching and I truly don't mean to.  I just HOPE anyone who reads this, who is contemplating buying huge lots for SUPER CHEAP just DON'T DO IT.  Please, use common sense, if it seems to good to be true, IT IS.


----------



## surfergirl602

thelionqueen said:


> Not trying to be anything but helpful here, so I apologize in advance if I come across in a way that is too direct.
> 
> If you are buying 300 pins from one seller in one auction from ebay, they are fake, period.  No legitimate pin trader, buyer could possibly sell huge lots like that for so cheap.  I'm guessing that you paid around a buck or two for these pins, probably less.
> 
> I am SO happy that you got the information you needed from these boards, and have sent back the pins.  THANK YOU SO MUCH for doing the right thing!!  Kudos to you for making the decision and using the information here to do what many don't.
> 
> I just wish there were some way to STOP these people from selling these..what is going on that is taking so long?  It is SO frustrating!
> 
> In general, anyone reading this thread, who has an ebay seller in their sights who is selling HUGE lots of pins for around a buck...THEY ARE FAKE!!!  That is as simply as I can put it.  You don't need to research, you don't need to look on the red or green lists of sellers, THEY ARE FAKE period!  There is absolutely NO OTHER explanation, NONE whatsoever at all.  PLEASE use common sense when purchasing pins.
> 
> If you are wanting to trade pins in Disney, and are thinking of trading 50 per person each, you should be thinking of the actual cost to do so, which is between $400-800 dollars per person.  That is the cost of Disney pins when buying them from Disney.  If you really want to buy legit pins, you can find people (myself included) who sell occasionally for $2-$3 per person, which is still over $100 each.
> 
> This hobby is NOT cheap, nor was it intended to be (it is Disney after all people).  Buy REAL pins from the pin traders locations in the parks and do what was intended, trade AUTHENTIC pins for AUTHENTIC pins.  When the practice comes back to this place (if it ever does) you won't need hundreds to trade each trip, just a few here and there is great.
> 
> There are plenty of other things to do in Disney that are great fun and cost MUCH less!!  Penny press collections are a BLAST and accessible.
> 
> I feel like I'm standing on a soap box preaching and I truly don't mean to.  I just HOPE anyone who reads this, who is contemplating buying huge lots for SUPER CHEAP just DON'T DO IT.  Please, use common sense, if it seems to good to be true, IT IS.



Well, just needed to add to your little soapbox tirade  j/k, they weren't "super cheap".  I paid 500 bucks for the lot, so I wouldn't call that "cheap".

ETA:  the seller finally got back to me - NEVER answered my question about the pins, but will refund my money plus shipping.  Trying somewhere else.  Pincastle.com perhaps?


----------



## pixiewings71

surfergirl602 said:


> Well, just needed to add to your little soapbox tirade  j/k, they weren't "super cheap".  I paid 500 bucks for the lot, so I wouldn't call that "cheap".
> 
> ETA:  the seller finally got back to me - NEVER answered my question about the pins, but will refund my money plus shipping.  Trying somewhere else.  Pincastle.com perhaps?



$500/300 pins = $1.66 a pin, that's what LionQueen means by cheap. Not that you didn't pay a lot for them but what you paid per pin is cheap in comparison to park prices.   

We are taking a Disney break, I've got pins I'm trying to buy from eBay and pins I'm going to list on eBay.  I will be listing my pins for a minimum of $2.00 a pin for common singles, sets will go for a price consistent with how many pins are in the set, LE's will be higher based on the availability/popularity of the pin.  I will also be charging shipping for most of them.  My pins are legit, not scrappers and I do not want to lose money on them so I will be listing for higher prices depending on the pin.  Pins aren't cheap, pin trading isn't a cheap hobby.  If you're wanting to trade 300 pins on your trip you should figure on spending about $1500 to be honest.  Good luck, I'm not sure who you should buy from in those quantities, when I was buying traders I would buy in lots of 20-30 but not more than that, altho I did buy from Pinderellas_Castle and received 80 good traders from her.  All rack pins, on the backings, I even took some of the pins into the park and compared the backings in the store and they were legit.


----------



## pixiewings71

I bought some pins from Gitanoman, just wanted to report they looked great.


----------



## earthfaries

I bought some pins from flame*o*chist and they were great ~~ I just ordered a lot more!!

I also ordered again from bizzybee1  and his were wonderful as usual 

I ordered 2 pins from june21910 and they were also great


----------



## pixiewings71

Just a quick note, I checked out flame o christ as posted above and yes, there are some nice pins there but they also have a LOT of FANTASY pins up. Fantasy pins are NOT tradeable to CMs in the parks, they are tradable with individual traders (I have some myself) but not to CMs.  Just a word of caution.


----------



## earthfaries

pixiewings71 said:


> Just a quick note, I checked out flame o christ as posted above and yes, there are some nice pins there but they also have a LOT of FANTASY pins up. Fantasy pins are NOT tradeable to CMs in the parks, they are tradable with individual traders (I have some myself) but not to CMs.  Just a word of caution.



Definitely only buy Fantasy pins for yourself, your friends or for trading with fellow traders ~~ not for trading with CM's ~~ there are some awesome ones!!

Flame o Chist has the coolest pin I've seen ~ I bought a bunch for my family and friends ~~ it's a nice pin, silver spray bottle with a shark wearing a pin lanyard and it says "Pin Shark Repellant"  LOL


----------



## pixiewings71

LOL I didn't see that one earthfairies....LOL  I definitely would love that one. LOL


----------



## 5mizmol3

I have found the following sellers to be very good on Ebay 



youngqueen

mickeystore1

amiga_girl

disneymousehouse

earstwoyou

mouskapins

mousebuys

ridinghood57

steamboatwillie39

disneymagic101

kcpizpins


----------



## 5mizmol3

Also wanted to mention a very positive experience with iloveanimation0 on ebay.

I bought a Chip N Dale pin from them, but they wrote and told me it had been misplaced, and they were so distraught about it, they wanted to know what they could do to make it right and make sure I was happy. They offered to replace the pin with another Chip N Dale pin, a LE 250 free of charge. It is a genuine Disney pin. I received it today. This guy Mike is tops.  I noticed he was mentioned in other posts, and since people have helped me sort out who is who on ebay, I wanted to share. Many many sellers will not even answer emails so you know something is up!

But iloveanimation0 is terrific.


----------



## earthfaries

pixiewings71 said:


> LOL I didn't see that one earthfairies....LOL  I definitely would love that one. LOL



Yes, it's great!!
We're going to wear it when pin trading at the pin trading nights because we ~ and the children always seem to come across a pin shark at least once per night there.
My kids said when the pin shark starts their bull about how their regular pin is more special or "hard" than theirs they will press the top of the pin to look like they are spraying the repellent and make a spraying noise


----------



## KYMSRX

Thank you!

Kimberly


----------



## pixiewings71

earthfaries said:


> Yes, it's great!!
> We're going to wear it when pin trading at the pin trading nights because we ~ and the children always seem to come across a pin shark at least once per night there.
> My kids said when the pin shark starts their bull about how their regular pin is more special or "hard" than theirs they will press the top of the pin to look like they are spraying the repellent and make a spraying noise


----------



## 5mizmol3

iloveanimation0 has an online ebay store called the mouse warehouse (dot com)
   I too have been happy with treasures for family. I just bought a Figaro map gwp pin from princepins.  Any feedback? I checked the site, he never mentioned backing cards or anything so I am wondering if anyone has had any experience. Thanks


----------



## surfergirl602

Just wanted to give you guys an update on my pin fiasco with the terrible seller tradepinsforyou.

It's also more of a vent on my part.  LOL

I shipped the counterfeit pins back to the seller, priority mail with signature required conformation.  The package was signed for and received two days after I shipped it.  I emailed the seller the #, and also has USPS email me a picture of the signature.  Smart, right?

After a few days of not getting my refund, I emailed the seller stating that the package had been received, and when should i be expecting the refund so I can be on the look out for it?

He finally emails me back this morning saying, looks like a bad tracking number from usps, or something like that, and says he hasn't gotten it yet.  SO... I just filed a claim with paypal, stating I have two forms of proof of delievery with his signature on it.
Ugh.  

So... avoid this guy like the plague!!!


----------



## pixiewings71

WHT?? He was telling you he didn't get them back?  OMG, I'm so glad you got all that confirmation from the USPS!  Keep us updated on this, I'd like to know how it works out.  Remember, if Paypal doesn't help get in touch with your cc company, I had to do that once and had my $$ back right away.


----------



## clomahony

Hello all,

Just found this thread and I'm just dismayed  at the thought that I might have bought scrappers from e-bay.  My kids 9 and 6 love pin trading but I was originally buying pins from the Disney parks which were really expensive and then they were trading them for pins that were worth much less (ie part of a set of pins vs an individual pin) so I bought about 60 pins from e-bay.  Unfortunately, I can't remember the name and we're blocked from e-bay at work.  When I got the pins, we went through them and although they looked real, they seemed lighter than the pins we got at Disney.

Are my kids going to be able to trade these pins?   They only trade with cast members and not other park guests.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Anjelica

clomahony said:


> Are my kids going to be able to trade these pins?   They only trade with cast members and not other park guests.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



As long as there is the Disney Copyright on the back the CM's will trade with the children.  But keep in mind that if your children are trading with the CM's scrappers than other children, who are trading their authentic pins with the CM's may possibly be getting your scrappers.

While I understand every parent wants their child to enjoy the experience of trading pins it shouldn't come at the expensive of others.  Their are children who save up their allowance to purchase authentic pins only to be traded for scrappers.  My daughter does this and I am very leary of letting her trade with CM's these days because you just don't know what is out there.


----------



## pixiewings71

clomahony said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just found this thread and I'm just dismayed  at the thought that I might have bought scrappers from e-bay.  My kids 9 and 6 love pin trading but I was originally buying pins from the Disney parks which were really expensive and then they were trading them for pins that were worth much less (ie part of a set of pins vs an individual pin) so I bought about 60 pins from e-bay.  Unfortunately, I can't remember the name and we're blocked from e-bay at work.  When I got the pins, we went through them and although they looked real, they seemed lighter than the pins we got at Disney.
> 
> Are my kids going to be able to trade these pins?   They only trade with cast members and not other park guests.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



As a trader I would ask that you not trade them.  Contact your seller and let them know you suspect they may be scrappers and you wish to return them.  Then use the list of green sellers to buy your traders.  I understand wanting to save $$ but please think of everyone else who is trading.   You never know, you may have good pins.


----------



## clomahony

How can I determine if they are official pins.  I wouldn't trade them unless they were ok.  Thanks again!


----------



## pixiewings71

You can try posting photos here (start a new thread if you chose to do this please) and let us see them but I don't know how much that would help.  You can also go to pinpics.com, on the upper left you'll see a "search" link, click it, scroll all the way down to the bottom of the next page and hit next, scroll all the way to the bottom of then next page and enter a description of your pin and hit browse, that will pull up photos of all the pins matching your description, you can then click on the photo of the pin and you can view the pin page, there you can scroll to read a description of the pin and see any scrapper notes that traders have added.  pinpics is not affiliated with Disney, it's simply a site for pin collectors.  If your search only pulls up a word listing of pins (no photos) then you can find the button to switch it to photos in the upper right corner.   I hope that helps.


----------



## surfergirl602

pixiewings71 said:


> WHT?? He was telling you he didn't get them back?  OMG, I'm so glad you got all that confirmation from the USPS!  Keep us updated on this, I'd like to know how it works out.  Remember, if Paypal doesn't help get in touch with your cc company, I had to do that once and had my $$ back right away.



I just got my refund through paypal.  I filed the claim, didn't want to wait to escalate it, so I called paypal.  They had me email the pictures of the signature etc. and I got my refund back.  Phew!

Now I have been searching to find small lots of real pins, but I haven't been having much luck.


----------



## surfergirl602

OP, can we get the first post updated with the green/red sellers?  Its hard to search this entire thread for names.


----------



## Anjelica

surfergirl602 said:


> I just got my refund through paypal.  I filed the claim, didn't want to wait to escalate it, so I called paypal.  They had me email the pictures of the signature etc. and I got my refund back.  Phew!
> 
> Now I have been searching to find small lots of real pins, but I haven't been having much luck.



We've been real lucky in the past and kept an eye out on Disneyshopping.com when they have their sales and have been able to stock up on pins for the purpose of trading at $3.00 plus pin.  While that's expensive it is cheaper than buying them at full price.


----------



## pixiewings71

surfergirl602 said:


> I just got my refund through paypal.  I filed the claim, didn't want to wait to escalate it, so I called paypal.  They had me email the pictures of the signature etc. and I got my refund back.  Phew!
> 
> Now I have been searching to find small lots of real pins, but I haven't been having much luck.



I'm glad you got your refund! thanks for the update! 



surfergirl602 said:


> OP, can we get the first post updated with the green/red sellers?  Its hard to search this entire thread for names.



The OP is really good about updates but he gets busy at times. 



Anjelica said:


> We've been real lucky in the past and kept an eye out on Disneyshopping.com when they have their sales and have been able to stock up on pins for the purpose of trading at $3.00 plus pin.  While that's expensive it is cheaper than buying them at full price.



That's a great price.  WTG!!  I love Disney shopping pins.


----------



## TeenaS

surfergirl602 said:


> Now I have been searching to find small lots of real pins, but I haven't been having much luck.



I know MUBUNNY (who sells off and on on ebay in lots of five normally) will sell some privately if you contact him.  I just purchased about 35 pins from him two weeks ago.  Has anybody else dealt with him recently?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

UGGGHHHH  So wish i had found this thread before I purchased two separate lots from tradepinsforyou.  My pins looked perfectly legit (no obvious color or metal issues, stamped appropriately in the back).  I thought that was all you had to look for   (didn't know about the whole fake date thing, etc that others are reporting).  And it makes me really sad that these pins are circulating all over the parks because the CMs don't even look at what you are trading them for   How are little kids supposed to spot scrappers?!?!


----------



## surfergirl602

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> UGGGHHHH  So wish i had found this thread before I purchased two separate lots from tradepinsforyou.  My pins looked perfectly legit (no obvious color or metal issues, stamped appropriately in the back).  I thought that was all you had to look for   (didn't know about the whole fake date thing, etc that others are reporting).  And it makes me really sad that these pins are circulating all over the parks because the CMs don't even look at what you are trading them for  *How are little kids supposed to spot scrappers?!?!*



They aren't, and thats how these sellers make so much money.  The CMs aren't going to say anything, and kids just want to have fun and trade for different pins that interest them.  

its up to the people that are buying the pins to educate themselves, and take the high road and not put even more potential scrappers out there.  When we first started trading several years ago, I had no clue!  I just thought - great!  Cheaper pins on ebay!!  It was only after I joined the DIS did a realize the difference, and I felt so horrible about contributing to the scrappers out there.  

Last trip, my dd traded for a sedesma pin, for one that she had bought with her own money, and as I was putting it on her lanyard, I noticed it.  (they look really different) I immediately asked the CM where there was a trash can, and tossed it.  I then told my DD why I did it, and the CM was interested as well.  He let her pick a new pin from his lanyard and thanked me for not recirculating the bad pin.  He said that even though they spot its a bad one, they can't say anything about it.    Some CMs are avid pin traders, too!


----------



## pixiewings71

surfergirl602 said:


> They aren't, and thats how these sellers make so much money.  The CMs aren't going to say anything, and kids just want to have fun and trade for different pins that interest them.
> 
> its up to the people that are buying the pins to educate themselves, and take the high road and not put even more potential scrappers out there.  When we first started trading several years ago, I had no clue!  I just thought - great!  Cheaper pins on ebay!!  It was only after I joined the DIS did a realize the difference, and I felt so horrible about contributing to the scrappers out there.
> 
> Last trip, my dd traded for a sedesma pin, for one that she had bought with her own money, and as I was putting it on her lanyard, I noticed it.  (they look really different) I immediately asked the CM where there was a trash can, and tossed it.  I then told my DD why I did it, and the CM was interested as well.  He let her pick a new pin from his lanyard and thanked me for not recirculating the bad pin.  He said that even though they spot its a bad one, they can't say anything about it.    Some CMs are avid pin traders, too!



Actually the CM's can do something about it.  I've seen them put pins they suspected were scrappers in their pockets or turned backwards on their lanyards.  Yes, sometimes the pins turned backwards are "mystery pins" but other times we've asked and the CM has said the pin looked broken to them and they weren't trading it.  I have some Sedesmas as well, I really don't like seeing them on CM lanyards...but I do like the ones I have.


----------



## ILuvMulan

surfergirl602 said:


> They aren't, and thats how these sellers make so much money.  The CMs aren't going to say anything, and kids just want to have fun and trade for different pins that interest them.
> 
> its up to the people that are buying the pins to educate themselves, and take the high road and not put even more potential scrappers out there.  When we first started trading several years ago, I had no clue!  I just thought - great!  Cheaper pins on ebay!!  It was only after I joined the DIS did a realize the difference, and I felt so horrible about contributing to the scrappers out there.
> 
> Last trip, my dd traded for a sedesma pin, for one that she had bought with her own money, and as I was putting it on her lanyard, I noticed it.  (they look really different) I immediately asked the CM where there was a trash can, and tossed it.  I then told my DD why I did it, and the CM was interested as well.  He let her pick a new pin from his lanyard and thanked me for not recirculating the bad pin.  He said that even though they spot its a bad one, they can't say anything about it.    Some CMs are avid pin traders, too!



Still trying to figure all of this out... can you tell me how you immediately knew it was a"sedesma pin". What do you look for?


----------



## earthfaries

ILuvMulan said:


> Still trying to figure all of this out... can you tell me how you immediately knew it was a"sedesma pin". What do you look for?



Sedesma pins are really crappy quality and say Sedesma on the back.
A lot of people like them and collect them and they technically are tradeable with CMs as they do say (c)Disney on the back and per the PinFormation handbook available for free at the WDW resorts it says any pin bearing the (c) Disney is tradealbe with a CM.
Usually the Sedesma pin is of a character from a Disney movie.  If you go to pinpics and type in Sedesma in the search box you will see them and have an idea of what they look like.
I personally don't like them and hardly ever trade for them to keep as the quality is usually bad ~ but I do trade for them to trade with other collectors.


----------



## ILuvMulan

Thank you. I will look at them on pinpic and I didn't know about the PinFormation handbook either. That is great info.


----------



## earthfaries

ILuvMulan said:


> Thank you. I will look at them on pinpic and I didn't know about the PinFormation handbook either. That is great info.



I think the reason a lot of collectors like the Sedesma pins is because you can find characters that you normally don't find on other Disney pins ~ from older movies, etc.

The PinFormation guide is available throughout the WDW resorts ~ at parks, in the pin shops, resorts, etc. and is a guide with all the info needed about trading pins with CMs.

I could send you one if you'd like


----------



## thatkid

I just ordered a bag of 12 pins from sleepysemporium for 20ish dollars.. before i found this thread. Do you think i'm safe? How do i know if they're real when I get them? I ordered a grab bag of 6 winnie the pooh & friends and goofy pins.


----------



## ILuvMulan

earthfaries said:


> I think the reason a lot of collectors like the Sedesma pins is because you can find characters that you normally don't find on other Disney pins ~ from older movies, etc.
> 
> The PinFormation guide is available throughout the WDW resorts ~ at parks, in the pin shops, resorts, etc. and is a guide with all the info needed about trading pins with CMs.
> 
> I could send you one if you'd like



Thanks so much, I would love to have one before our trip in April. We have done some trading on previous trips, but this thread has really educated me. Never knew there were so many things to consider and look out for when trading.


----------



## Dzny-pins-UK

Your best options BEFORE buying any pins outside of Disney is to check:- http://pinpics.com/

Every pin ever listed is on this site, the most important info of course if there is a scrapper alert on any pins you are thinking of purchasing.


----------



## ksl5f123

I am not a pin collector - in fact I have never even traded a pin, but I wanted to share my experience.  I thought that pin trading would be fun for my kids on our next trip - a way for them to start conversations with CMs.  So, I bought a lot of pins from "steamtraininc" on ebay for about $1/pin.  The next day, I found this thread.  When my pins arrived (very quickly) 2 days later, I started comparing them to the pinpic site as was recommended here.  While I couldn't tell any visible differences between my pins and the pictures, every and I do mean EVERY one of them, had the following warning on the pinpic site:

Please be aware that this pin is being offered for sale to pin collectors directly from factories in China. As such, there are "unauthorized" versions in circulation. Please be advised that counterfeit versions of this pin are darker in color than the original.

I decided that the likelihood of buying authentic pins for $1/pin that all having warnings was probably pretty small, so I returned them to the seller and received a refund.  I don't know for certain that these were scrappers, but I would encourage others to be cautious.


----------



## pixiewings71

thatkid said:


> I just ordered a bag of 12 pins from sleepysemporium for 20ish dollars.. before i found this thread. Do you think i'm safe? How do i know if they're real when I get them? I ordered a grab bag of 6 winnie the pooh & friends and goofy pins.



I've received good stuff from Sleepy, she should be on the first page as a green seller.


----------



## thelionqueen

ksl5f123 said:


> I am not a pin collector - in fact I have never even traded a pin, but I wanted to share my experience.  I thought that pin trading would be fun for my kids on our next trip - a way for them to start conversations with CMs.  So, I bought a lot of pins from "steamtraininc" on ebay for about $1/pin.  The next day, I found this thread.  When my pins arrived (very quickly) 2 days later, I started comparing them to the pinpic site as was recommended here.  While I couldn't tell any visible differences between my pins and the pictures, every and I do mean EVERY one of them, had the following warning on the pinpic site:
> 
> Please be aware that this pin is being offered for sale to pin collectors directly from factories in China. As such, there are "unauthorized" versions in circulation. Please be advised that counterfeit versions of this pin are darker in color than the original.
> 
> I decided that the likelihood of buying authentic pins for $1/pin that all having warnings was probably pretty small, so I returned them to the seller and received a refund.  I don't know for certain that these were scrappers, but I would encourage others to be cautious.



Kudos to you for taking the time to educate yourself on this issue.  And yes, you are right, they were scrappers.  Even if none of them were listed on pinpics, you can pretty much be certain that lots of pins for around $1 each are fakes.  Thank you for taking the initiative and sending them back, I truly appreciate it.

As a side note, I have 2 lots of 25 pins each that didn't sell on ebay last year that I still have on a card and not in my book.  If anyone is interested in them, contact me and I can re-list them on ebay.  I sell them for $2.50 each plus shipping (around $7 for priority) which is a steal!  Not trying to fish for customers, I just noticed that some people were looking, and while I wasn't planning on relisting them anytime soon, will do so to help out a fellow DISer.  If you're interested, send me a PM.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Does anyone know if there are scrapper DeeBee pins circulating?  Pinpics doesn't have any listed or a warning statement.  Red list sellers are auctioning some on Ebay, especially the first series.  Are these pins safe to buy?  From these sellers?


----------



## pixiewings71

If they are red listed I probably would not buy them.  I see you did check pinpics but remember it takes time to get the scrappers updates posted there.  If you're comfortable buying from them do so, they may have traded for some "good" pins in the parks and have those available for purchase.


----------



## MountNittany

This really needs an update... this weekend I will sort through it


----------



## MickeyMomOfThree

Seems to me that they only way you can be sure you are getting the real thing is to buy from Disney and basically not trade.   Is that right?   
(Not trying to be sarcastic, just wondering if those who do this more then my kids do would agree?)

We bought some online and compared them to scrappers online and all the ones we traded for last time and they seem fine, seem the same weight and all, but it could very well be that one or all of the ones we traded for last time were scrappers.  We bought all ours at Disney last time (the mystery ones) so we know we traded real ones, but we may have gotten all fakes or scrappers.  The person I bought form was listed as "questionable" but when I clicked to rady why there was nothing about them, just other sellers.


----------



## 0hLovely

Just want to THANK YOU for this thread! 

we are new to pin trading and have been looking to buy lots on Ebay all week, but I've been seriously searching each member now before purchasing anything! It's such a trap to those who are new to trading and  not aware of scrappers out there! 

We really appreciate all the advice ~ LOVE the dis boards ~


----------



## pixiewings71

MountNittany said:


> This really needs an update... this weekend I will sort through it







MickeyMomOfThree said:


> Seems to me that they only way you can be sure you are getting the real thing is to buy from Disney and basically not trade.   Is that right?
> (Not trying to be sarcastic, just wondering if those who do this more then my kids do would agree?)
> 
> We bought some online and compared them to scrappers online and all the ones we traded for last time and they seem fine, seem the same weight and all, but it could very well be that one or all of the ones we traded for last time were scrappers.  We bought all ours at Disney last time (the mystery ones) so we know we traded real ones, but we may have gotten all fakes or scrappers.  The person I bought form was listed as "questionable" but when I clicked to rady why there was nothing about them, just other sellers.



Absolutely, the only way to 100% guarantee your authenticity is to buy the pins directly from Disney.  Unfortunately that's not always possible for everyone.  Who did you buy from?  If it was someone I used I can let you know my reasons for giving them a yellow status, if not maybe I can do some research on their eBay page and give my impressions from there.  



0hLovely said:


> Just want to THANK YOU for this thread!
> 
> we are new to pin trading and have been looking to buy lots on Ebay all week, but I've been seriously searching each member now before purchasing anything! It's such a trap to those who are new to trading and  not aware of scrappers out there!
> 
> We really appreciate all the advice ~ LOVE the dis boards ~



Thank YOU for using this thread and for trying to not get scrappers!! That's why it's here and we appreciate it very much!  We've worked on this thread, it's soooooooooooooooooo nice to see so many new faces here.


----------



## MickeyMomOfThree

pixiewings71 said:


> Absolutely, the only way to 100% guarantee your authenticity is to buy the pins directly from Disney.  Unfortunately that's not always possible for everyone.  Who did you buy from?  If it was someone I used I can let you know my reasons for giving them a yellow status, if not maybe I can do some research on their eBay page and give my impressions from there.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank YOU for using this thread and for trying to not get scrappers!! That's why it's here and we appreciate it very much!  We've worked on this thread, it's soooooooooooooooooo nice to see so many new faces here.



I bought from domimgood.

The thing is the only ones we bought right from Disney that we didn't trade were big pins and all the ones we traded are tiny, so it's impossible to know if the weight is different but size for size the ones I got from eBay are the same weight as the ones we traded for but they could all be scrappers.


----------



## pixiewings71

I bought some jumbo pins from that seller, I'm pretty sure they were fake.  I like them, I bought them to add to our collection and I don't know for sure they are fake because I haven't seen real ones, but I have definite suspicions on them.


----------



## earthfaries

pixiewings71 said:


> I bought some jumbo pins from that seller, I'm pretty sure they were fake.  I like them, I bought them to add to our collection and I don't know for sure they are fake because I haven't seen real ones, but I have definite suspicions on them.



They fake jumbo pins ?!?


----------



## pixiewings71

Seems so......when I compared them to the disney shopping listing and the pinpics info the ones I got aren't quite right......like the Pirate one isn't supposed to have glitter in the clouds but ours does.  Like I said, I bought them for our collection and that's where they will stay so I'm not really worried about it personally, but yes, they do seem to be different.


----------



## Vala

Does the Pinpics listing have a real photo of the pin? 

I'm asking because I had a couple of pins too where Pinpics was showing concept art and the real pin does have effects (like glitter) that were not mentioned on the listings. The listings I noticed have been corrected and have the photos I sent in now, but jumbos are not exactly a main focus of my collection.

Disneyshopping is showing concept art in 99 percent of all listings anyway.


----------



## hedgehog2owl

lot of people are buying those cheap pin lots, based on the seller's feedback in ebay


----------



## pixiewings71

Vala said:


> Does the Pinpics listing have a real photo of the pin?
> 
> I'm asking because I had a couple of pins too where Pinpics was showing concept art and the real pin does have effects (like glitter) that were not mentioned on the listings. The listings I noticed have been corrected and have the photos I sent in now, but jumbos are not exactly a main focus of my collection.
> 
> Disneyshopping is showing concept art in 99 percent of all listings anyway.



I don't remember now Vala, I checked after I got them and it's been quite a while now.  If I remember I'll look again.  



hedgehog2owl said:


> lot of people are buying those cheap pin lots, based on the seller's feedback in ebay



Or they are only "buying traders for the kids for fun" and don't care if they are trading fakes or not, or they just don't know about scrappers.  I didn't when I first started trading.......yup, I used to buy those huge lots too.


----------



## Vala

When you get the chance I'd love to know that, thanks. I never heard of fake jumbos before. Of course there's a first time for everything. But this seems so... unusual.


----------



## pixiewings71

Vala I didn't look last night.  I've got DeGuervais (sp, I'm sure that's wrong lol) tendonitis and had a hard day yesterday, by 7 pm my whole right arm was aching so bad I just sat on my couch and put heat on it.  I'll try to remember to look again this weekend.....


----------



## Vala

Oh dear, please take it slow by all means. I sometimes get tendonitis too, and this is not fun. Feel better soon, and rest the arm as much as you can. A pin number is not that important that you have to be in pain because of it!


----------



## pixiewings71

It's not so bad right now.   I wore my brace all day and that helped quite a bit.  
So here's a link to one that we have, in this photo the clouds don't have glitter, but ours does have glitter, so that made me wonder if it was real or not.  
http://pinpics.com/cgi-bin/pin.cgi?pin=69689&sid=6151.1267237406.v2
We also have the Kaa, Tink, Jack, Stitch and Ariel.  I don't know if that's the whole set or not but those are the ones we have.  The Kaa does have a lot of divets so I wondered about that as well, otherwise they look good.


----------



## kelleigh1

Any tips for successful selling?  I've got several of the Visa cardholder exclusive pins and haven't had much luck listing them.  I buy direct from DisneyPins and because I have the Disney Visa card, I can get a discount if I buy 5, so I always do figuring I can either trade or sell on ebay.  But lately, no luck selling them.  

Is there a certain way I should be listing them?  

As for trading, we won't be heading to Disney anytime soon, is there another way to trade that is safe and recommended?  

TIA


----------



## Vala

pixiewings71 said:


> So here's a link to one that we have, in this photo the clouds don't have glitter, but ours does have glitter, so that made me wonder if it was real or not.
> http://pinpics.com/cgi-bin/pin.cgi?pin=69689&sid=6151.1267237406.v2
> We also have the Kaa, Tink, Jack, Stitch and Ariel.  I don't know if that's the whole set or not but those are the ones we have.  The Kaa does have a lot of divets so I wondered about that as well, otherwise they look good.



I was really hoping that it was this series because this is one of the few jumbos I actually have a clue about. 

Those pins are all supposed to have glitter. The hints in the Black Pearl description are "extra sparkle" and "Enamel cloisonné with glittering accents". The picture showing is the production art and no one bothered to update the listing once the pins were sent out.

I do have that pin too, directly from DS.com, and the clouds definitely do have glitter on them. My Kaa does have divets too, seems this was a wanted effect. You have the whole series by the way.

If there's no other signs of a scrapper, your pins should be A okay. 

The reason you have got them quite cheap very likely was that they were ridiculously discounted for a while, some even ended up in the Outlet.


----------



## Joan92120

MickeyMomOfThree said:


> Seems to me that they only way you can be sure you are getting the real thing is to buy from Disney and basically not trade.   Is that right?



I have just spent quite some time reading almost all of this thread.  We returned from WDW last week.  While there we spent much more than I wish to think about on pins for our 3 children to trade pins.  But it was worth it as they had a blast.

After reading this thread I feel overwhelmed.  As annual passholders at Disneyland we go quite frequently.  I was looking at purchasing some pins on ebay for our children to trade as we just cannot afford buying them all at the park.  But it almost sounds like you have to if you want to ensure you are trading good pins
.
I don't want my children trading "bad" pins, but I also cannot pay $5 plus per pin just so they can trade.  This question is to all who post here, if you were to purchase about 40 pins for trading who is the one eBay seller you would recommend?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## pixiewings71

Vala said:


> I was really hoping that it was this series because this is one of the few jumbos I actually have a clue about.
> 
> Those pins are all supposed to have glitter. The hints in the Black Pearl description are "extra sparkle" and "Enamel cloisonné with glittering accents". The picture showing is the production art and no one bothered to update the listing once the pins were sent out.
> 
> I do have that pin too, directly from DS.com, and the clouds definitely do have glitter on them. My Kaa does have divets too, seems this was a wanted effect. You have the whole series by the way.
> 
> If there's no other signs of a scrapper, your pins should be A okay.
> 
> The reason you have got them quite cheap very likely was that they were ridiculously discounted for a while, some even ended up in the Outlet.



OMG I'm so excited right now!!!!  I really thought they were bad! YAY!!!!!!  We are all excited.   We almost just traded them away, so glad we didn't!  thanks for the info Vala!  



Joan92120 said:


> I have just spent quite some time reading almost all of this thread.  We returned from WDW last week.  While there we spent much more than I wish to think about on pins for our 3 children to trade pins.  But it was worth it as they had a blast.
> 
> After reading this thread I feel overwhelmed.  As annual passholders at Disneyland we go quite frequently.  I was looking at purchasing some pins on ebay for our children to trade as we just cannot afford buying them all at the park.  But it almost sounds like you have to if you want to ensure you are trading good pins
> .
> I don't want my children trading "bad" pins, but I also cannot pay $5 plus per pin just so they can trade.  This question is to all who post here, if you were to purchase about 40 pins for trading who is the one eBay seller you would recommend?  Thanks for your help.



Welcome! thank You for checking us out!   visit page 1 and chose the sellers listen in green, search for them on eBay and make your purchases.  enjoy trading!


----------



## Dzny-pins-UK

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> Does anyone know if there are scrapper DeeBee pins circulating?  Pinpics doesn't have any listed or a warning statement.  Red list sellers are auctioning some on Ebay, especially the first series.  Are these pins safe to buy?  From these sellers?



Hi Disneyrunner, If you are looking for any Dee Bees I have quiet a few, I was at WDW Sept/Oct when they were released.
I've not heard they have been scrapped either btw.

I'm looking to sell them if your interested.


----------



## Vala

pixiewings71 said:


> OMG I'm so excited right now!!!!  I really thought they were bad! YAY!!!!!!  We are all excited.   We almost just traded them away, so glad we didn't!  thanks for the info Vala!



You're very welcome. I'm glad I could be the bearer of good news for once. 

That series is really nice, I quite like the style too. I never understood why they were so unpopular that they ended up in the outlet. My guess was because this was one of the first series where DS.com did raise the price.


----------



## Dzny-pins-UK

Hi Disneyrunner, I have sent you mail through here (well I think I have) if you do not get it, please contact me via the email on Dis.
Many thanks.


----------



## surfergirl602

I just wanted to let you all know that I bought a lot of 100 pins from seller thewill off of ebay, and all pins were authentic.  They all came on original backings.  I compared them to pinpics and also checked the upc codes and all was good.  I paid around 2.45 per pin.  Yes, more expensive, but cheaper than in the parks!


----------



## tiredsigh

I'm in a pickle 

I bid and won several pins on EBay from disneypinpros.  I am still bidding on several more so haven't paid yet.  I was waiting until I was done since the seller offers combined shipping.

Then I read about scrappers   I'm pretty sure that what I am buying are scrappers   I don't want to purchase scrappers!  

I just sent the seller asking about authenticity.  Should I contact EBay?  What have other people done?

Thanks!


----------



## samefay

after the post about thewill, I sent him a message about purchasing a lot of pins and he responded quickly.  He just sent me an invoice and I couldn't be happier.  Thanks for posting his information.  Can't wait to get the pins for my DD - now I just have to hide them until our trip.


----------



## surfergirl602

samefay said:


> after the post about thewill, I sent him a message about purchasing a lot of pins and he responded quickly.  He just sent me an invoice and I couldn't be happier.  Thanks for posting his information.  Can't wait to get the pins for my DD - now I just have to hide them until our trip.



I don't think you'll be disappointed.  There were so many pins we liked and wanted to keep in our lot.  lol


----------



## MountNittany

Update coming NOW... sorry, I have been pretty busy lately... I'll try to get on about once a week and update it from now on.


----------



## MountNittany

Posting to link in OP
Fantasy pins are described below from Dizpins


			
				Dizpins said:
			
		

> Q: What is a fantasy pin?
> 
> A: A fantasy pin is different from a bootleg pin. A fantasy pin hints at a Disney character or theme, but does not infringe on Disney copyrights. You will not see faces or read copyrighted Disney wording or fonts on fantasy pins. They are made with the love of Disney in mind, but are not illegal. Fantasy (Unauthorized) pins are not to be traded or sold on Dizpins. Please see the following links for pictures and information on fantasy pins:


----------



## mhalpern

First let me say thank you to those of you who have commented on this post and who are trying to educate us amateur pin collectors.  That said I have to agree with the saying Ignorance is Bliss!  I want to go back to the days of believing that everyone on ebay is honest and if you get a good deal it is because you are lucky!!   

Of course I ordered from a few of your not recommended ebayers before I discovered this post.  I order a somewhat expensive pin from nannub.  I was happy because it was one I had my eye on and the starting bid was much cheaper than others who were selling the same pin.  After reading this post I compared the pin to the pinpics description and it seems to match it completely.    I also bought a small lot from theatreandfilms.  I paid $21.50 and free shipping for 20 pins.  The little voice in my head said this is too good to be true.  Again after reading this post I went back and with my untrained eye examined all the pins I got from that auction.  I didn't see anything on the front or back to make me even remotely suspicious.

I don't want to inadvertently support those who are circumventing the system but it's so hard to know who to trust.  Based on my personal experience I wouldn't know that the two I mentioned are ones to be weary of.


----------



## pixiewings71

MountNittany said:


> Posting to link in OP
> Fantasy pins are described below from Dizpins



Well my Meg fantasy pin has Meg's face but it's not a Disney pin, no copyright and her hair is hot pink. LOL  But it does show her full face.......



mhalpern said:


> First let me say thank you to those of you who have commented on this post and who are trying to educate us amateur pin collectors.  That said I have to agree with the saying Ignorance is Bliss!  I want to go back to the days of believing that everyone on ebay is honest and if you get a good deal it is because you are lucky!!
> 
> Of course I ordered from a few of your not recommended ebayers before I discovered this post.  I order a somewhat expensive pin from nannub.  I was happy because it was one I had my eye on and the starting bid was much cheaper than others who were selling the same pin.  After reading this post I compared the pin to the pinpics description and it seems to match it completely.    I also bought a small lot from theatreandfilms.  I paid $21.50 and free shipping for 20 pins.  The little voice in my head said this is too good to be true.  Again after reading this post I went back and with my untrained eye examined all the pins I got from that auction.  I didn't see anything on the front or back to make me even remotely suspicious.
> 
> I don't want to inadvertently support those who are circumventing the system but it's so hard to know who to trust.  Based on my personal experience I wouldn't know that the two I mentioned are ones to be weary of.



Did you read why we put Nannub on the bad list?  It's not because he is selling bad pins, you probably got a pin that's absolutely real, BUT he's on the list because he trades scrappers to newbies and tells those newbies to buy $$$ LE's in the store so he can sell them.....
As for theatreandfilms they have all the red flags.....large lots at starting bids of .99 cents, no pictures of the actual pins you're getting.......almost 2 full pages of just pins, all in lots of 20 & 30.....just not right to me......but I've never used them so I can't say for sure.


----------



## pixiewings71

Just a bump


----------



## ariel71

Hi all,

I swear I'm not a troll... I just generally lurk since most of my questions about my upcoming May trip (first since '96!) can be answered with a little searching. 

I had some misgivings about buying from Mouse Pins Online since they had some of the red flags listed in the first post.  However, they were also listed as a "green" seller, so I took a chance.  I will admit I'm new to pin trading, but after comparing the pins I received to pinpics, I don't believe they're authentic pins.  Two of the pins I received had the exact bootleg characteristics identified by pinpics, most of the others had the disclaimer that the pins were known scrappers, and all came in the little plastic bags that I now know is another red flag.  Although they still meet the trading qualifications (metal, (C) Disney mark, etc), I would recommend at least changing that seller to yellow.


----------



## pixiewings71

Thanks for your feedback Ariel.  I haven't used MPO for quite some time now.  I've heard others say that they feel the pins from MPO are scrappers too, they might be, it's hard to know for sure.  If you're truly unhappy with them contact MPO (I think his name was Peter but I may be wrong) and let him you're not happy and see if he'll take them back.


----------



## MountNittany

Should I change MPO to orange or keep it green?


----------



## pixiewings71

Maybe change it and link to Ariel's post.


----------



## mommyintn

ariel71 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I swear I'm not a troll... I just generally lurk since most of my questions about my upcoming May trip (first since '96!) can be answered with a little searching.
> 
> I had some misgivings about buying from Mouse Pins Online since they had some of the red flags listed in the first post.  However, they were also listed as a "green" seller, so I took a chance.  I will admit I'm new to pin trading, but after comparing the pins I received to pinpics, I don't believe they're authentic pins.  Two of the pins I received had the exact bootleg characteristics identified by pinpics, most of the others had the disclaimer that the pins were known scrappers, and all came in the little plastic bags that I now know is another red flag.  Although they still meet the trading qualifications (metal, (C) Disney mark, etc), I would recommend at least changing that seller to yellow.



Great, I just ordered to 5 pin grab bags from Mouse Pins Online.  I guess I should've looked at the last page of this thread before doing so.  I just checked the first page because I was thinking of buying from someone on ebay but they were listed as red.  Hoping for the best here!


----------



## jubilli

I recently made several purchase of pins on ebay and had some names to add/comment on...

I purchased a Hidden Mickey Sebastian (2009) pin from *disneypinpros* and it is definitely a scrapper. It has scratches all over the front going in the same direction, the front is not shiny,the silver linework is obviously thicker than normal and it just looks horrible in general.  I compared it to another scrapper that I got from trading and it's pretty similar.  He is insisting that he received it from a cast member through trading, but I hardly believe that unless it was previously purchased off of ebay and then traded.  I'm not entirely sure what feedback to leave for this seller because he does offer refunds if not satisfied, but it's not really worth it when I have to pay for shipping back.

I purchased 4 of the other Hidden Mickey pins from that Little Mermaid set and a Princess Puzzle piece pin from *tjtreasures2006* and these look wonderful, I can tell that they are authentic.  I would recommend buying from this seller if you are in the market for pins.

I also purchased single pins from *sleepys_emporium* and *fox_trading_co* and both were great transactions.


----------



## Anjelica

jubilli said:


> I recently made several purchase of pins on ebay and had some names to add/comment on...
> 
> I purchased a Hidden Mickey Sebastian (2009) pin from *disneypinpros* and it is definitely a scrapper. It has scratches all over the front going in the same direction, the front is not shiny,the silver linework is obviously thicker than normal and it just looks horrible in general.  I compared it to another scrapper that I got from trading and it's pretty similar.  He is insisting that he received it from a cast member through trading, but I hardly believe that unless it was previously purchased off of ebay and then traded.  I'm not entirely sure what feedback to leave for this seller because he does offer refunds if not satisfied, but it's not really worth it when I have to pay for shipping back.
> 
> I purchased 4 of the other Hidden Mickey pins from that Little Mermaid set and a Princess Puzzle piece pin from *tjtreasures2006* and these look wonderful, I can tell that they are authentic.  I would recommend buying from this seller if you are in the market for pins.
> 
> I also purchased single pins from *sleepys_emporium* and *fox_trading_co* and both were great transactions.



Did it come in a little "baggie" with the staple?


----------



## jubilli

Anjelica said:


> Did it come in a little "baggie" with the staple?



Actually it didn't, but I could just tell that it was horrible quality.  Compared to the rest of the pins from that set, there is a definite difference.


----------



## ariel71

mommyintn said:


> Great, I just ordered to 5 pin grab bags from Mouse Pins Online.  I guess I should've looked at the last page of this thread before doing so.  I just checked the first page because I was thinking of buying from someone on ebay but they were listed as red.  Hoping for the best here!



I did the same, and they had positive comments on other threads as well.  It was only after I had the pins in hand that the red flags were obvious.  I'm aware of the ongoing ethical debate threads regarding scrappers.  I wanted authentic/legal pins, not just "tradable", but that's a personal decision.  I only wanted to caution others about my findings in the interest of full disclosure.  Hope you have better luck.


----------



## ilovetivo

So I've been reading for hours & hours about pins.  

I'm hoping to keep DD (5) from being interested in the pin trading on our 1st WDW trip. (I'm sure it's fun, it's just the time and expense and energy that concerns me).  

Will people or CM's automatically approach her if she's not wearing a lanyard?  Can I avoid her noticing what's going on w/ the trading CM's?

If I don't pre-buy anything, and dd's really feeling left out, are the starter sets on disneystore.com the same price at WDW?  Like this one http://www.disneystore.com/parks-pi...cess-pin-trading-starter-set/p/1254747/14717/

However, if I buy the princess starter set, she's not going to want to trade those pins

If I want to get just a handful of pins before we go, but I want to spend the least amount possible, what should I do?  What's the minimum I can get away with?  (Disneystore.com - cutie 7pc sets for $30?)  

Honestly, we really don't care about the quality or being a "collector". It'd just be for DD to get some she likes.  But I don't want to buy fakes on ebay to trade and put them in circulation. I'm also assuming the cm's notice most fakes and won't trade for them.

Thanks so much!!  It's really all so confusing.

ETA: Before reading here,  I almost bought from ebay dopeyspins. I didn't find info about them searching here, but now I think they're scrappers, per the posts I've read about how to ID a scrapper. Then I almost bought from MPO, until reading the recent posts.

ETA #2 - how often does disneystore.com or their outlet have new inexpensive sets or sales?  What's the lowest per item they do?

Thx again!


----------



## jubilli

ilovetivo said:


> Will people or CM's automatically approach her if she's not wearing a lanyard?  Can I avoid her noticing what's going on w/ the trading CM's?
> 
> ...
> 
> ETA: Before reading here,  I almost bought from ebay dopeyspins. I didn't find info about them searching here, but now I think they're scrappers, per the posts I've read about how to ID a scrapper. Then I almost bought from MPO, until reading the recent posts.



As a current seasonal Merchandise CM, I can tell you that CMs generally don't approach guests regarding trading, unless we can see that they are looking for pin lanyards to trade with us.  Pins are everywhere all over the parks and most of the merchandise CMs do where them, so if your daughter will be in the shops a whole lot, she'll probably see it happening but it could just seem like a thing that goes along with the atmosphere.  It's way less prominent in the lines for attractions and food locations.  

And as for *dopeyspins*, I would say do not buy, unless you want scrappers that you'll want to trade.  As far as scrappers go, it's a circle of doom, because they get traded to the CMs and then the guests trade to unknowingly get the scrappers.  This ebay seller recently changed their username too, so that is suspect.  They were selling as *tradepinsforyou* which is a name in the red on this thread, I believe.

Hope that helps you in your decision about pin trading!


----------



## ilovetivo

thank you!!


----------



## mommyintn

I just got my pins from Mouse Pins Online yesterday and they look great to me.  Of course I will scrutinize a little closer but they were great looking shiny pins.  None of them looked junked or scratched.  One of the pins I already had and it's identical to the pin I received in the grab bag.


----------



## i_hrt_mickey

I looked at the list on the 1st page and briefly at the last couple of pages and didn't see anyone mention Elisabeth Turner or 423disneypinfreak.  Does anyone have any information on either one of these sellers?  Sorry I didn't have time to read all the pages to see if they are listed else where. 

Thanks for any information you may have.


----------



## earthfaries

Did anyone notice that nannub changed his name to parrotsandpins ?  His store is still called nannubsdizpinz but his ebay ID has been changed...
​


----------



## anotherpinforme

Are you guys serious? Do you think nannub is a guy? LOL its a woman number one! Number 2 you dont like their pins thats great but its out right slander to say all their pins are fake or knock offs. If you go through disney world right now all you see is crap pins... sellers from all over the country are slinging crappy pins. You follow their screen names with changes? Are you this lowly! I really dont care what you think about me but I atleast think the truth should come out. Nannub hasnt even traded pins since october. I know this because i have talked to her and she is getting out of her collection.... You need to relax because each and everyone of you knows that they buy cheap [pins. I do! I know that nannub supports over 50 sellers on ebay and the funny part is 13 of the green listed are her customers.


----------



## earthfaries

*


----------



## surfergirl602

earthfaries said:


> *



Awww!  Why did you delete your post?

I was thinking the exact same thing!!!!


----------



## earthfaries

surfergirl602 said:


> Awww!  Why did you delete your post?
> 
> I was thinking the exact same thing!!!!




You saw that, lol  
I don't want to get into the middle of anything ~ I was just sharing something I had found while shopping on eBay the other day ~~ I know that this thread is all about keeping interested parties informed so I was just adding to it 
I have never said who to buy from or not ~ it's each individual's choice ~~ I know there are crappy pins out there on eBay and on lanyards ~~ you never know what you're getting or where it's come from ~ unless you buy it from Disney, and even then it comes from the same factories that make the scrappers in China ...


----------



## pixiewings71

anotherpinforme said:


> Are you guys serious? Do you think nannub is a guy? LOL its a woman number one! Number 2 you dont like their pins thats great but its out right slander to say all their pins are fake or knock offs. If you go through disney world right now all you see is crap pins... sellers from all over the country are slinging crappy pins. You follow their screen names with changes? Are you this lowly! I really dont care what you think about me but I atleast think the truth should come out. Nannub hasnt even traded pins since october. I know this because i have talked to her and she is getting out of her collection.... You need to relax because each and everyone of you knows that they buy cheap [pins. I do! I know that nannub supports over 50 sellers on ebay and the funny part is 13 of the green listed are her customers.



You obviously didn't read everything we said about nannub....and I've PURCHASED from this seller previously...so yes, I'm pretty sure I know about this seller from MY OWN EXPERIENCE.  All I've ever posted is MY OWN EXPERIENCE......that's all any of us are posting.  
No one is slandering anyone, we are simply giving feedback on OUR EXPERIENCES, that's all.  And yes, if we notice a s/n change we post it, why is it bad to protect ourselves and our hard earned money?


----------



## SiAmCrAzY

this thread has seriously taken some of the fun out of pin trading for me. How do I know now that the pin I paid $5,$6,or$7 from WDW is is not being traded for a 2 cent scrapper off a CM's lanyard?


----------



## earthfaries

SiAmCrAzY said:


> this thread has seriously taken some of the fun out of pin trading for me. How do I know now that the pin I paid $5,$6,or$7 from WDW is is not being traded for a 2 cent scrapper off a CM's lanyard?



You don't know ~~ so just look at the pin and make sure it looks nice ~ and if it does and you like it trade for it and who cares!  That's what I do


----------



## Jenn4615

I am having an intresting experience on EBAY with Seller THEWILL 
I read alot of people have had good experience with him and think his pins are legit... SO I've been bidding on his pins. I have lost ALL of the auctions to a U**D (since u can no longer see other bidders names this is what I see) anyway.... I am now being offered second chance offers from theWill within a day of my not winning the Pins... I have gotten SEVERAL second chance offers now on everything I have bid on. So I am guessing he is trying to bid up his items. Honestly they are still cheap and I don't CAre... But I thought you All might want to know and didnt know if you wanted to flag him for this. I am still purchasing the pins. 
Thanks!


----------



## earthfaries

Jenn4615 said:


> I am having an intresting experience on EBAY with Seller THEWILL
> I read alot of people have had good experience with him and think his pins are legit... SO I've been bidding on his pins. I have lost ALL of the auctions to a U**D (since u can no longer see other bidders names this is what I see) anyway.... I am now being offered second chance offers from theWill within a day of my not winning the Pins... I have gotten SEVERAL second chance offers now on everything I have bid on. So I am guessing he is trying to bid up his items. Honestly they are still cheap and I don't CAre... But I thought you All might want to know and didnt know if you wanted to flag him for this. I am still purchasing the pins.
> Thanks!


That sounds for sure like he is bidding on his own items.  Is the winner always the same person ?
You should definitely call eBay and report that possibility ~ they will investigate.
Thanks for letting us know!​


----------



## Jenn4615

Ya, its the same bidder... UGH


----------



## Tammylynn

Jenn4615 said:


> I am having an intresting experience on EBAY with Seller THEWILL
> I read alot of people have had good experience with him and think his pins are legit... SO I've been bidding on his pins. I have lost ALL of the auctions to a U**D (since u can no longer see other bidders names this is what I see) anyway.... I am now being offered second chance offers from theWill within a day of my not winning the Pins... I have gotten SEVERAL second chance offers now on everything I have bid on. So I am guessing he is trying to bid up his items. Honestly they are still cheap and I don't CAre... But I thought you All might want to know and didnt know if you wanted to flag him for this. I am still purchasing the pins.
> Thanks!



It is possible (but admittedly unlikely) that this is a legit transaction.  U**D may have bid on a bunch of pins but refused to pay, or not be willing to pay via PayPal, or whatever.  
Then the seller would have a legitimate reason to offer a second chance.  It's also possible that the seller has multiple items and is avoiding e-bays fees by doing a second chance as opposed to re-posting and paying the fees.  I'm not sure how that works, though.

If I were you, I'd report it here: http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ReportItemMember and mention that you aren't sure, but you were suspicious since it was the same member that outbid you each time.
I'm not sure if e-bay will let you know the result of their investigation.

Just my 2cents.  I kind of want to bid on his auctions now to see if that U**D gets involved again.


----------



## Jenn4615

Thats what I thought at first... But I bid over a few days and he would bid right after me...and I had already recieved second chance offers on the other pins U**D had bid on...


----------



## lauramae76

I also had this happen to me on ebay. I reported it higher up people. The item I was bidding on was outback steakhouse coupons.  What I was told from ebay it was the same person.


----------



## earthfaries

You should definitely report it ~ and let eBay investigate it from there ~ it can't hurt ~ only help protect other buyers


----------



## Joan92120

anotherpinforme said:


> Are you guys serious? Do you think nannub is a guy? LOL its a woman number one! Number 2 you dont like their pins thats great but its out right slander to say all their pins are fake or knock offs. If you go through disney world right now all you see is crap pins... sellers from all over the country are slinging crappy pins. You follow their screen names with changes? Are you this lowly! I really dont care what you think about me but I atleast think the truth should come out. Nannub hasnt even traded pins since october. I know this because i have talked to her and she is getting out of her collection.... You need to relax because each and everyone of you knows that they buy cheap [pins. I do! I know that nannub supports over 50 sellers on ebay and the funny part is 13 of the green listed are her customers.




I thought you might be interested in a personal experience I recently had on ebay.  A month or two ago I asked this board who they would recommend for Disney trader pin for my grandkids.  I have a 5 year old granddaughter and a 7 year old grandson from my oldest boy.  They were planning a trip to Disneyland and I thought I would surprise them with a gift from nana.  That is what they call me.  They are so cute.  

I was referred to the sellers in green on the first page of this board.  I ended up bidding on several lots from parrotsandpins.  This seller was not listed, but the pins pictured looked like Disney pins and the prices were affordable for someone who is on social security.

I ended up winning a lot of 100 pins for around $55.  Being a novice on ebay, I had trouble figuring out how to pay for the items and sent the seller several notes to that effect.  I finally ask my son to help me  and we paid for the pins four days after I won them.

A day or two later, I sent the following note to the seller: Have you shipped these items yet? If not, please ship tomorrow. I need these for my grandkids and they are going to Disneyland on Tuesday.  This was his reply, and I quote: you took 4 days to pay. we ship within 3 business days after payment is clear. maybe you should have paid sooner. if you have a problem i would be happy to refund your money for all your items. let me know

I sent a note back to please ship the pins and then also paid for the two other items I had won.  Later that day I noticed that parrotsandpins had refunded all my payments.  I sent a note asking why and this is the reply received we are not dealing with you.  

He provided no explanation and ignored my other emails.  I have never been so offended in my life.   Naturally I left him negative feedback.   He replied to my feedback saying that I had several items that I had not paid for and called me a deadbeat.

I think he was referring to the one lot of 100 pins I won earlier but never paid for.  I bid on a lot of pins and won while I was hospitalized from a fall I had (I am 83 years old).  I was not released until after the seller filed and closed a nonpayment claim on me.  I did not even know I won the lot until after the claim was closed.

Then I come to find out that parrotsandpins is nannub by reading the postings on this board, a seller who does not seem to be well respected by most.  anotherpinforme, you may defend her, but after my experience, nannub is not a very nice person.  She is nasty and vindictive.  I was very surprised to find out she is a she.  I cannot imagine a lady being so mean and rude to people.

Anyway, I am glad that so many are trying to help those of us who do not know about the sellers on eBay.  Thank you all.   I personally will never again bid on anything that nanub or parrotsandpins has for sale.  I will definitely only buy in the future from those who are recommended.

I do have one question that maybe the members of this board can help me with.  I won another item from parrotsandpins that I had bid on before this fiasco but ended on Monday.  I am worried that if I pay for the item she will just keep my money and not ship the item.  I cannot afford to throw money away.  What should I do?


----------



## surfergirl602

Joan92120 said:


> I thought you might be interested in a personal experience I recently had on ebay.  A month or two ago I asked this board who they would recommend for Disney trader pin for my grandkids.  I have a 5 year old granddaughter and a 7 year old grandson from my oldest boy.  They were planning a trip to Disneyland and I thought I would surprise them with a gift from nana.  That is what they call me.  They are so cute.
> 
> I was referred to the sellers in green on the first page of this board.  I ended up bidding on several lots from parrotsandpins.  This seller was not listed, but the pins pictured looked like Disney pins and the prices were affordable for someone who is on social security.
> 
> I ended up winning a lot of 100 pins for around $55.  Being a novice on ebay, I had trouble figuring out how to pay for the items and sent the seller several notes to that effect.  I finally ask my son to help me  and we paid for the pins four days after I won them.
> 
> A day or two later, I sent the following note to the seller: Have you shipped these items yet? If not, please ship tomorrow. I need these for my grandkids and they are going to Disneyland on Tuesday.  This was his reply, and I quote: you took 4 days to pay. we ship within 3 business days after payment is clear. maybe you should have paid sooner. if you have a problem i would be happy to refund your money for all your items. let me know
> 
> I sent a note back to please ship the pins and then also paid for the two other items I had won.  Later that day I noticed that parrotsandpins had refunded all my payments.  I sent a note asking why and this is the reply received we are not dealing with you.
> 
> He provided no explanation and ignored my other emails.  I have never been so offended in my life.   Naturally I left him negative feedback.   He replied to my feedback saying that I had several items that I had not paid for and called me a deadbeat.
> 
> I think he was referring to the one lot of 100 pins I won earlier but never paid for.  I bid on a lot of pins and won while I was hospitalized from a fall I had (I am 83 years old).  I was not released until after the seller filed and closed a nonpayment claim on me.  I did not even know I won the lot until after the claim was closed.
> 
> Then I come to find out that parrotsandpins is nannub by reading the postings on this board, a seller who does not seem to be well respected by most.  anotherpinforme, you may defend her, but after my experience, nannub is not a very nice person.  She is nasty and vindictive.  I was very surprised to find out she is a she.  I cannot imagine a lady being so mean and rude to people.
> 
> Anyway, I am glad that so many are trying to help those of us who do not know about the sellers on eBay.  Thank you all.   I personally will never again bid on anything that nanub or parrotsandpins has for sale.  I will definitely only buy in the future from those who are recommended.
> 
> I do have one question that maybe the members of this board can help me with.  I won another item from parrotsandpins that I had bid on before this fiasco but ended on Monday.  I am worried that if I pay for the item she will just keep my money and not ship the item.  I cannot afford to throw money away.  What should I do?



I'm really surprised that the seller didn't cancel your bid, and block you.  He/she has a history of doing that if you ask too many questions.  I didn't even bid on anything, but I guess I questioned the authenticity of the pins and was told that he/she was banning me from bidding on their items.  No worries for me!  
I would go through ebay and just cancel it.


----------



## Tampa Mousekeeter

Joan92120 said:


> I do have one question that maybe the members of this board can help me with.  I won another item from parrotsandpins that I had bid on before this fiasco but ended on Monday.  I am worried that if I pay for the item she will just keep my money and not ship the item.  I cannot afford to throw money away.  What should I do?



I would cancel my transaction...everything they sell in lots are scrappers anyway so your not missing out on much, however I doubt they would not send the merchandise...it's very easy to contact Paypal if you do not receive your item and they must show delivery confirmation to keep your payment...by the way "they" are not a he or she...it's a couple...he was the loser who set up camp outside the DTD Pin Store for years to prey on the poor traders and she mailed and packed the pins....I think their time is about up ...all their lots they are selling now are the scrappers he bought from China...they might have to go out and get real jobs now that Disney has put the brakes on their "business"......


----------



## pinparrot

Just curious, I see no mention of cfc93. I bought a lot of 100 pins and everyone was a scraper or as I would call them counterfit. This seller is selling several thousand pins a week. Beware.


----------



## Joan92120

Tampa Mousekeeter said:


> I would cancel my transaction...everything they sell in lots are scrappers anyway so your not missing out on much, however I doubt they would not send the merchandise...it's very easy to contact Paypal if you do not receive your item and they must show delivery confirmation to keep your payment...by the way "they" are not a he or she...it's a couple...he was the loser who set up camp outside the DTD Pin Store for years to prey on the poor traders and she mailed and packed the pins....I think their time is about up ...all their lots they are selling now are the scrappers he bought from China...they might have to go out and get real jobs now that Disney has put the brakes on their "business"......




Thank you Tampa and Surfergirl for offering helpful advice.  I would love to cancel the transaction.  I went on eBay and cannot find out how to cancel the transaction except to contact the seller and request it be cancelled.  I cringe  at the thought of having to contact parrotsandpins.  It would be just one more opportunity for him/her to insult me.  

Do you know of any other way to cancel the transaction?


----------



## thelionqueen

anotherpinforme said:


> Are you guys serious? Do you think nannub is a guy? LOL its a woman number one! Number 2 you dont like their pins thats great but its out right slander to say all their pins are fake or knock offs. If you go through disney world right now all you see is crap pins... sellers from all over the country are slinging crappy pins. You follow their screen names with changes? Are you this lowly! I really dont care what you think about me but I atleast think the truth should come out. Nannub hasnt even traded pins since october. I know this because i have talked to her and she is getting out of her collection.... You need to relax because each and everyone of you knows that they buy cheap [pins. I do! I know that nannub supports over 50 sellers on ebay and the funny part is 13 of the green listed are her customers.




Interesting first post


----------



## 3guysandagal

thelionqueen said:


> Interesting first post



You should have seen the one that was removed by the Mods......


----------



## surfergirl602

3guysandagal said:


> You should have seen the one that was removed by the Mods......




Oh, you can't leave me hangin' dude....


----------



## 3guysandagal

surfergirl602 said:


> Oh, you can't leave me hangin' dude....


----------



## pixiewings71

thelionqueen said:


> Interesting first post



That's what I said! LOL Can anyone say Nannub.....LOL




3guysandagal said:


> You should have seen the one that was removed by the Mods......



Wha?????????? I missed it!!! 



surfergirl602 said:


> Oh, you can't leave me hangin' dude....







3guysandagal said:


>



No, you can't be so cruel......spill it, please!!


----------



## surfergirl602

3guysandagal said:


>



I have no idea how I missed that one.  Must have been pulled really fast!


----------



## Anjelica

I thought it was funny....but like you guys said definetly interesting.  I didn't realize there was one that was removed.

On another topic - I'm am still going back and forth on whether to "let" my daughter trade on our upcoming trip to DW.  I haven't been there since Xmas 2008 and then it wasn't bad.  

I meant to post awhile ago regarding our experience in DL with the pin trading - it wasn't bad at all but no where near the amount of CM's trading.  My daughter only traded a few - the rest of the pins she purchased for keeps (we both LOVED the Jack Skellington ones).  But what I did find interesting was one day we got to DL (not DCA) right at opening and stopped off at one of the sit down restaurants near the castle (I can't remember the name).  Across the way at one of the outdoor food seating area's was about 2 or 3 very "squirrely" looking men who had tons of pin books out talking to others.  Now I hope I don't offend anyone here as I doubt it was any of you folks but these guys looked like the "Pin sharks" they had at DD a few years ago.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Surfergirl I sent you a pm.  Please respond asap.


----------



## Joan92120

surfergirl602 said:


> I'm really surprised that the seller didn't cancel your bid, and block you.  He/she has a history of doing that if you ask too many questions.  I didn't even bid on anything, but I guess I questioned the authenticity of the pins and was told that he/she was banning me from bidding on their items.  No worries for me!
> I would go through ebay and just cancel it.



I could not figure out how to cancel without contacting parrotsandpins (nannub) so I contacted eBay.  They requested I file a Seller Non-Performance complaint so they could investigate seller.  Apparently what the seller did is a violation of eBay policy.  eBay also recommended I pay for this last item.  I think they wanted to see what the seller would do.

Well, she refunded the monies and refused to ship the item.  It will be interesting to see what eBay does since they were following this.

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## surfergirl602

Joan92120 said:


> I could not figure out how to cancel without contacting parrotsandpins (nannub) so I contacted eBay.  They requested I file a Seller Non-Performance complaint so they could investigate seller.  Apparently what the seller did is a violation of eBay policy.  eBay also recommended I pay for this last item.  I think they wanted to see what the seller would do.
> 
> Well, she refunded the monies and refused to ship the item.  It will be interesting to see what eBay does since they were following this.
> 
> Thank you all for your help.



Well I hope that the seller gets in trouble.    You could always pay, and then immediately return the product?  Or file a complaint through paypal.


----------



## NHMickey

We need to keep this cival and by the boards rules.


----------



## thelionqueen

Sorry all, but looks like I inadvertently broke the rules   (didn't know any different since I had seen links to ebay several times and thought by not posting links it was OK!)  Not my intention at all....sorry!!


----------



## Anjelica

thelionqueen said:


> Sorry all, but looks like I inadvertently broke the rules   (didn't know any different since I had seen links to ebay several times and thought by not posting links it was OK!)  Not my intention at all....sorry!!



I didn't think you did anything wrong but again I don't know all the rules.

No need to be sorry....


----------



## surfergirl602

Anjelica said:


> I didn't think you did anything wrong but again I don't know all the rules.
> 
> No need to be sorry....



you can only post your ebay name


----------



## Broncobilly83

Did we ever figure out if there is something hinky going on with THEWILL. I have been eyeing a lot of their auctions lately looking for decent pins at good prices for trading fodder this October, but if he is messing the prices by shill bidding, maybe we should stay away from them


----------



## surfergirl602

Broncobilly83 said:


> Did we ever figure out if there is something hinky going on with THEWILL. I have been eyeing a lot of their auctions lately looking for decent pins at good prices for trading fodder this October, but if he is messing the prices by shill bidding, maybe we should stay away from them



I don't know.  I have bid on several of his pins and was never outbid.  His prices are so low, that I think a lot of people have automatic bidding on them, and that would explain the automatic counter bid.  I ended up going with his 100 pin lot and that was fantastic and cheaper than buying individual pins.  He tossed in like, 5 extras, too.


----------



## Zoebear

TODAY I had the bright idea to buy pins for our trip at the end of May. I signed up, bid and won without doing any research, and only after that thought to check this board. (Very unlike me. I've spent all my time hanging out on creative disigns !)

Anyhoo, now I'm in the position of owing $30 to thinkerbelle102, a seller I see is questionable here. 

Is there any way to cancel this transaction now ????

I'm sorry to be such a newbie. If someone can point me to some help, I would surely appreciate it. Maybe I will just have to eat crow this time and pay up...


----------



## pixiewings71

Contact the seller and see if they will let you back out, otherwise I think you might be out of luck.


----------



## Spiffie

Broncobilly83 said:


> Did we ever figure out if there is something hinky going on with THEWILL. I have been eyeing a lot of their auctions lately looking for decent pins at good prices for trading fodder this October, but if he is messing the prices by shill bidding, maybe we should stay away from them



I bid on 4 of his things.  Was outbid on 1 and I didn't re-bid on that item.  He sent me one invoice for my 3 things at the end of the week (to combine shippping) and has marked them as shipped.  I think it will end up being fine.  All in all, including shipping, I have $18 invested.  So, I am not too worried.  Seemed legit to me.


----------



## Tammylynn

Zoebear said:


> Is there any way to cancel this transaction now ????
> 
> I'm sorry to be such a newbie. If someone can point me to some help, I would surely appreciate it. Maybe I will just have to eat crow this time and pay up...



Send a message and tell the seller the truth: You have since done some research and are concerned that the pins you bought were scrappers.

Ask where the pins came from and if they are legitimate pins from the Disney Parks.  

Chances are, if they are scrappers, the seller will give you a refund to save their feedback.  If you notice, not many auctions say anything about not being scrappers-they just say '100% tradeable' (TheWill does say not scrappers, which gives me the feeling his are somehow legit).  

Good luck


----------



## junebugTN

surfergirl602 said:


> I don't know.  I have bid on several of his pins and was never outbid.  His prices are so low, that I think a lot of people have automatic bidding on them, and that would explain the automatic counter bid.  I ended up going with his 100 pin lot and that was fantastic and cheaper than buying individual pins.  He tossed in like, 5 extras, too.



I have to agree with surfergirl602 about thewill.  Whenever I need a Disney fix, I'll put a bunch of low bids on thewill pins for trading.  I've bought tons of pins from him over the last few years and never had a problem.

In fact, next to thelionqueen  he's my all time favorite source for Disney pins.  

June


----------



## Zoebear

Tammylynn said:


> Send a message and tell the seller the truth: You have since done some research and are concerned that the pins you bought were scrappers.
> 
> Ask where the pins came from and if they are legitimate pins from the Disney Parks.
> 
> Chances are, if they are scrappers, the seller will give you a refund to save their feedback.  If you notice, not many auctions say anything about not being scrappers-they just say '100% tradeable' (TheWill does say not scrappers, which gives me the feeling his are somehow legit).
> 
> Good luck



Thanks. I did and here is the response:

"Hi, thanks for writing with your question regarding your recent purchase which has not been yet been shipped. These pins have all been traded for at Disney parks. They bear the official pintrading logo and meet pintrading guidelines posted at Officialdisneypins.com".

So I guess I'll have to take the chance...Interesting I could not find that website. Are you familiar ?
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Broncobilly83

Zoebear said:


> Thanks. I did and here is the response:
> 
> "Hi, thanks for writing with your question regarding your recent purchase which has not been yet been shipped. These pins have all been traded for at Disney parks. They bear the official pintrading logo and meet pintrading guidelines posted at Officialdisneypins.com".
> 
> So I guess I'll have to take the chance...Interesting I could not find that website. Are you familiar ?
> Thanks for your advice.



I think they meant this site:

http://eventservices.disney.go.com/pintrading/index

Which is the official site of Pin Trading by Disney, and yes it has rules on it that matches what they state, but so do scrappers. That is the problem, not that they do not have the official pin trading logo, etc, but that they were unauthorized by Disney.


----------



## surfergirl602

Zoebear said:


> Thanks. I did and here is the response:
> 
> "Hi, thanks for writing with your question regarding your recent purchase which has not been yet been shipped. These pins have all been traded for at Disney parks. They bear the official pintrading logo and meet pintrading guidelines posted at Officialdisneypins.com".
> 
> So I guess I'll have to take the chance...Interesting I could not find that website. Are you familiar ?
> Thanks for your advice.



Ummm... yeah.... those probably are scrappers.  That's what they all say.  The "bear the official pin trading logo and meet guidelines" is the big giveaway there.  I've also never heard of that website either.


----------



## Zoebear

Oh dear. Fool me once I guess . Lesson learned for next time. Thanks for your input


----------



## pixiewings71

Zoebear said:


> Oh dear. Fool me once I guess . Lesson learned for next time. Thanks for your input



Zoe, contact the seller again and tell them you aren't comfortable with the purchase, ask again if they will let you back out.  If they don't come here and we can try to help you figure out what you got.  If they do send scrappers give them negative FB.


----------



## Joan92120

Zoebear said:


> Thanks. I did and here is the response:
> 
> "Hi, thanks for writing with your question regarding your recent purchase which has not been yet been shipped. These pins have all been traded for at Disney parks. They bear the official pintrading logo and meet pintrading guidelines posted at Officialdisneypins.com".
> 
> So I guess I'll have to take the chance...Interesting I could not find that website. Are you familiar ?
> Thanks for your advice.



After my experience with nannub (now known as parrotsandpins) and seeing the last negative comment on nannub's page that reads "Use common sense, can anyone have real pins in lots of 200+, the pins are fake." (parrotsandpins states this will be removed as buyer never paid for the pin), I asked my son to look into this whole thing.  Nannub or parrotsandpins as she is now called also claims their pins are traded for.  I will now turn this over to my son as I am still trying to understand this:

Consider this.  On 4/14 parrotsandpins sold 10 100 pin lots and 12 200 pin lots which equals 3,400.  From what I can tell, nannub selles about this many pins each and every day. 

If 2 people were trading pins at the parks, and they traded 1 pin each minute, they would need to trade for 28 hours to accumulate 3,400 pins.  Quite a task as this is 4 hours more than exists in each day.  Even if you assume they have 4 people trading for pins, that requires 14 hours from each trader to accumulate that many pins.  This does not even take into consideration that they would need about 3,400 pins to start with to trade for 3,400 pins as it is a pin for pin trade with cast members.  

To further this analysis using a conservative estimate that she sells this many pins 50% of the year insead of each and every day, or about only 180 days each year, they would need to acquire 604,800 pins for sale. This is an unbeliveable number of pins to trade for in one year.

This poses some interesting questions for parrotsandpins and places her claim that all pins were traded for in doubt.  

So if she is not trading for the pins, where can one purchase pins that you can sell for between $0.55 and $0.79 per pin and still make a profit after paying all the ebay and paypal fees?  She would have to purchase these pins at $0.20 to $0.40 per pin to make any profit.  Where can one buy pins for about $0.40 each or less?  I would suspect they would almost have to be contracting with manufacters to produce this quantity of Disney pins.  The only way this would be legal, I think, is they would need to have a license from Disney to produce these pins or they are unlicensed and unauthorized pins.  Just something to think about before you purchase these pins.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Joan, I love your break down.  It reminds me of the math problem regarding two trains, leaving different stations, at different times, going different speeds.  When will the trains cross paths?  My husband wonders how pin sellers on Ebay make money.


----------



## deerhart

surfergirl602 said:


> Ummm... yeah.... those probably are scrappers.  That's what they all say.  The "bear the official pin trading logo and meet guidelines" is the big giveaway there.  I've also never heard of that website either.



The website is a legit disney website.  I found it last year when I was looking for the pin trading rules with Disney.  It is also the site your sent to if you get new pin release information (like the Alice Movie pin I SOOO wanted!!)

If you go to that website, you will notice that the URL changes to this

http://eventservices.disney.go.com/pintrading/index

As for scrappers, I am really having a hard time telling what is/isn't real.  Further if we go to the parks and then trade aren't we risking picking up scrappers from the CM, which takes the whole point of pin trading well pointless?

Is there anyway of knowing besides trying to figure out if a color or finish is off?  I know all the pins I have do have the official logos and such on the backs.

and yes i STILL want this one

http://eventservices.disney.go.com/pintrading/pin?id=48944


----------



## surfergirl602

deerhart said:


> The website is a legit disney website.  I found it last year when I was looking for the pin trading rules with Disney.  It is also the site your sent to if you get new pin release information (like the Alice Movie pin I SOOO wanted!!)
> 
> If you go to that website, you will notice that the URL changes to this
> 
> http://eventservices.disney.go.com/pintrading/index
> 
> As for scrappers, I am really having a hard time telling what is/isn't real.  Further if we go to the parks and then trade aren't we risking picking up scrappers from the CM, which takes the whole point of pin trading well pointless?
> 
> Is there anyway of knowing besides trying to figure out if a color or finish is off?  I know all the pins I have do have the official logos and such on the backs.
> 
> and yes i STILL want this one
> 
> http://eventservices.disney.go.com/pintrading/pin?id=48944



When I type that link into google, I get an error message.  I don't get transferred to anything?


----------



## surfergirl602

Joan92120 said:


> After my experience with nannub (now known as parrotsandpins) and seeing the last negative comment on nannub's page that reads "Use common sense, can anyone have real pins in lots of 200+, the pins are fake." (parrotsandpins states this will be removed as buyer never paid for the pin), I asked my son to look into this whole thing.  Nannub or parrotsandpins as she is now called also claims their pins are traded for.  I will now turn this over to my son as I am still trying to understand this:
> 
> Consider this.  On 4/14 parrotsandpins sold 10 100 pin lots and 12 200 pin lots which equals 3,400.  From what I can tell, nannub selles about this many pins each and every day.
> 
> If 2 people were trading pins at the parks, and they traded 1 pin each minute, they would need to trade for 28 hours to accumulate 3,400 pins.  Quite a task as this is 4 hours more than exists in each day.  Even if you assume they have 4 people trading for pins, that requires 14 hours from each trader to accumulate that many pins.  This does not even take into consideration that they would need about 3,400 pins to start with to trade for 3,400 pins as it is a pin for pin trade with cast members.
> 
> To further this analysis using a conservative estimate that she sells this many pins 50% of the year insead of each and every day, or about only 180 days each year, they would need to acquire 604,800 pins for sale. This is an unbeliveable number of pins to trade for in one year.
> 
> This poses some interesting questions for parrotsandpins and places her claim that all pins were traded for in doubt.
> 
> So if she is not trading for the pins, where can one purchase pins that you can sell for between $0.55 and $0.79 per pin and still make a profit after paying all the ebay and paypal fees?  She would have to purchase these pins at $0.20 to $0.40 per pin to make any profit.  Where can one buy pins for about $0.40 each or less?  I would suspect they would almost have to be contracting with manufacters to produce this quantity of Disney pins.  The only way this would be legal, I think, is they would need to have a license from Disney to produce these pins or they are unlicensed and unauthorized pins.  Just something to think about before you purchase these pins.



Can you even leave feedback without paying?  It's been a while for me.
Joan, I like the feedback you left, and the comment nannub left.  LOL  clearly, you set up a fake name and went through all that trouble just to bid on items you didn't really want  only so you could leave negative feedback.  Yup.
I wish there was a way to post that breakdown on ebay for people to see!!!!  That's very good!


----------



## surfergirl602

Did you guys read down a bit further?  Did you see this feedback?  The seller actually called the seller a moron!!

Rec'd multiples of EVERY pin, 4 of a kind, and took 5 bus days to send.	Buyer:
dalovebug53 ( 9 )
	Apr-05-10 17:48


    *
      Reply by parrotsandpins (Apr-05-10 19:18):
      auction states multiples. nothing but morons!
          o
            Follow-up by dalovebug53 (Apr-06-10 15:00):
            Tip:Spend more time clarifying your auctions rather then being rude to customers


----------



## deerhart

surfergirl602 said:


> When I type that link into google, I get an error message.  I don't get transferred to anything?



Bah sorry, long hectic day at work.  I didn't put in the link I googled the link and got the official disney pin trading page 

Sorry


----------



## Joan92120

surfergirl602 said:


> Can you even leave feedback without paying?  It's been a while for me.
> Joan, I like the feedback you left, and the comment nannub left.  LOL  clearly, you set up a fake name and went through all that trouble just to bid on items you didn't really want  only so you could leave negative feedback.  Yup.
> I wish there was a way to post that breakdown on ebay for people to see!!!!  That's very good!



I am please to say I found another seller that has been great so far.  Item was purchases, paid for and he says it is on it's way.  

Got the same Tinker Bell jumbo pin that nannub refused to sell me as a gift for my granddaughter.  Now looking for a really nice Mickey pirate pin for my grandson.

Glad to see that there are good sellers on eBay.  After my horrible experience with parrotsandpins (nannub) I was really beginning to wonder.


----------



## blockscrappers

Hello,
Enjoyed this tread greatly!
Wish I had seen it sooner.  I will have a seller to add in a bit after my transaction is settled.  I will wait because I don't want to ruin the transaction.  I would like to assist in this endeavor. Thanks!


----------



## blockscrappers

Does anyone have advice when to trade with CMs so to minimize chance of receiving a scrapper? Thanks.


----------



## pixiewings71

It really doesn't matter when you trade, CMs will come from the back with scrappers on their lanyards and not even know it.


----------



## blockscrappers

Hmmm,
Curious, I thought that the CMs at least would have to start their shift with non-scrapper pins.....
I can understand if later in the day they end up with scrappers due to trading but in the beginning, I guess I don't understand please kindly explain - thanks! This is a great tread.


----------



## blockscrappers

How do you tell who else is bidding on the item, kinda new to ebay - thanks.


----------



## Vala

blockscrappers said:


> Hmmm,
> Curious, I thought that the CMs at least would have to start their shift with non-scrapper pins.....
> I can understand if later in the day they end up with scrappers due to trading but in the beginning, I guess I don't understand please kindly explain - thanks! This is a great tread.



No, the CMs pick up their lanyards from the day before. There are refreshs done backstage and occassionally a manager will distribute new pins, but the CMs don't always start each day with a fresh set of pins. Sometimes they switch lanyards between each other, but that's about it.


----------



## earthfaries

blockscrappers said:


> Hmmm,
> Curious, I thought that the CMs at least would have to start their shift with non-scrapper pins.....
> I can understand if later in the day they end up with scrappers due to trading but in the beginning, I guess I don't understand please kindly explain - thanks! This is a great tread.



Most CMs don't know or care ~ it would be virtually impossible to keep up with all the scrappers out there ~ I can't even!

You'd have to devote a lot of time and effort to keep yourself up to date on the scrappers ~ most CMs I meet pin trading don't really know anything about pins in general ~ let alone scrappers.
As for removing them from the lanyards very few would do that I'm sure as I haven't seen a whole lanyard scrapper free in years !

Just look for nice looking pins when trading ~ that's what I do.  Pins that aren't dull or have a lot of dipped enamel.
I have bought pins off of the shelf that are dull, dipped or scratched ~ and lately they seem to be getting lower quality.

Just the other day I bought a pin set from the Downtown pin traders store and got some of the brand new hidden mickey completers that are the promo pins and one of them was absolutely dull and rough ~ and I would have bet it was a fake if I didn't open it from the package myself!
It's so crappy I don't even want to put it in my collection, lol.


----------



## pinparrot

Still curious as to how cfc93 or Miami Pins, are not included in your scraper seller list.They sell 12,000 pins a week at .50 to .75 cents a piece. All scrappers or counterfeits.


----------



## surfergirl602

pinparrot said:


> Still curious as to how cfc93 or Miami Pins, are not included in your scraper seller list.They sell 12,000 pins a week at .50 to .75 cents a piece. All scrappers or counterfeits.



Pinparrot - 

This post comes from pure curiosity - but I see you only have two posts to this board, and both of them are in this thread -   are you - perhaps, also known as nannub and come to spy on us?

Isn't the name change just really familiar to anyone else?

Sorry if I'm totally off base here, but I told you - sheer curiosity and it did kill the cat.



Oh, and to answer your question, we only post about those we have personally dealt with, so maybe no one has purchased from those sellers to report on them.


----------



## pixiewings71

pinparrot said:


> Still curious as to how cfc93 or Miami Pins, are not included in your scraper seller list.They sell 12,000 pins a week at .50 to .75 cents a piece. All scrappers or counterfeits.



yes, we only post info on sellers we have personally dealt with, it appears no one has used the sellers you mentioned.  

your s/n is a little scary for some of us.


----------



## surfergirl602

pixiewings71 said:


> your s/n is a little scary for some of us.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

My sister received a second chance offer from Will, also.  It was for a lot of 25 pins on cards.  She lost the auction by about $2.  This was probably the next minimal bid increment.


----------



## Broncobilly83

The seller I got my cake topper from:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2437802

had over 200 pins, most of them LE 300 Imagineer Badges, Concept Art Pins, etc, so I bought some and as none of them have reported scrappers as of yet, when I get them and they are good, maybe we can put him on the good list since he is not listed either way


----------



## blockscrappers

Thanks, appreciate the info and advice.


----------



## blockscrappers

Appreciate the info now I know to be extra careful.


----------



## HJRWoman

Newbie here!  I too purchased a pin lot from ebay a couple of months ago.  I thought that I was getting a great deal for our first trip to WDW.  I first read about scrappers 2 nights ago. So I went to dizpins/scrappers, and lo and behold, 28 of the 40 that I purchased were on that page! Then I came to the dis, to find a solution.  So I read this entire thread and decided that while the probable scrappers are cute, I'll let my kids keep them, but not trade them.  I will purchase a few from dis recommended sellers and let the kids trade those.  But I wanted to appreciate all of the experienced collectors for all of their input, lionqueen, surfergirl, pixiewings et al.  You all prevented me from circulating pins that are of questionable origin.  I don't feel right posting the seller's name because I don't know enough about pin trading to be certain that I received scrappers.  But I would advise anyone to print off the ebay picture and go to dizpins/scrapper before you purchase a pin lot.  I realize that won't necessarily prevent purchases of scrappers, but it would have in my case and will if you are about to buy from this seller.  Sorry such a long post!


----------



## surfergirl602

HJRWoman said:


> Newbie here!  I too purchased a pin lot from ebay a couple of months ago.  I thought that I was getting a great deal for our first trip to WDW.  I first read about scrappers 2 nights ago. So I went to dizpins/scrappers, and lo and behold, 28 of the 40 that I purchased were on that page! Then I came to the dis, to find a solution.  So I read this entire thread and decided that while the probable scrappers are cute, I'll let my kids keep them, but not trade them.  I will purchase a few from dis recommended sellers and let the kids trade those.  But I wanted to appreciate all of the experienced collectors for all of their input, lionqueen, surfergirl, pixiewings et al.  You all prevented me from circulating pins that are of questionable origin.  I don't feel right posting the seller's name because I don't know enough about pin trading to be certain that I received scrappers.  But I would advise anyone to print off the ebay picture and go to dizpins/scrapper before you purchase a pin lot.  I realize that won't necessarily prevent purchases of scrappers, but it would have in my case and will if you are about to buy from this seller.  Sorry such a long post!




You're welcome!!


----------



## pixiewings71

HJRWoman said:


> Newbie here!  I too purchased a pin lot from ebay a couple of months ago.  I thought that I was getting a great deal for our first trip to WDW.  I first read about scrappers 2 nights ago. So I went to dizpins/scrappers, and lo and behold, 28 of the 40 that I purchased were on that page! Then I came to the dis, to find a solution.  So I read this entire thread and decided that while the probable scrappers are cute, I'll let my kids keep them, but not trade them.  I will purchase a few from dis recommended sellers and let the kids trade those.  But I wanted to appreciate all of the experienced collectors for all of their input, lionqueen, surfergirl, pixiewings et al.  You all prevented me from circulating pins that are of questionable origin.  I don't feel right posting the seller's name because I don't know enough about pin trading to be certain that I received scrappers.  But I would advise anyone to print off the ebay picture and go to dizpins/scrapper before you purchase a pin lot.  I realize that won't necessarily prevent purchases of scrappers, but it would have in my case and will if you are about to buy from this seller.  Sorry such a long post!



Thank YOU!   We appreciate your kind words.


----------



## blockscrappers

MountNittany said:


> Here is a thread to check a seller before you buy from them. If you have had a good experience with a seller, or a bad one, please post it
> 
> Major piece of advice: DON'T BUY BIG LOTS! They are often full of scrappers. Try to buy individual pins!
> 
> *POSTS TO READ!*
> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33741313&postcount=467
> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=32593350&postcount=41
> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=34033761&postcount=229
> 
> 
> Red Flags:
> No mention of pins being official
> Pins "100% Tradeable"
> Duplicate pins
> Low LE pins
> 
> I sent this out to some sellers.
> 
> 
> These are the responses so far
> Key:
> Green-Go ahead and buy
> Orange-Questionably
> Red-DO NOT BUY!
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay: *nannub*
> Another poster said that he sold good pins, but he traded scrappers to new pin traders for these pins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay: *snowdog!*
> Blocked me, probably because I left negative feedback for BBBC
> 
> I also received this in response to my question about them blocking me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay: *travelinwynns*
> No way they are real!
> 
> Read post here
> 
> 
> 
> Other sellers:
> 
> Ebay: *amiga_girl*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *angali35*
> [http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33785004&postcount=186]Read post here[/url]
> 
> 
> Ebay: *beekerlg*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *bizzybee1*
> Read post here
> And this post
> 
> 
> Ebay: *coloradodisneylover*
> A trusted fellow Dis member is this seller
> 
> 
> Ebay: *disneymagic101*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *disneymousehouse*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *disneypalace*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *disneypinpros*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *disneyrequest*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *domdisneypin*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *duckosaurus*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *earstwoyou*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *flame*o*chist*
> Read post here
> And
> Note: Some may be Fantasy pins [url=http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35411299&postcount=403]Read this post
> What are fantasy pins? Read this post
> 
> 
> Ebay: *floridafancy*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *gitanoman*
> Read post here
> And this post
> 
> 
> Ebay: *gyantzpod*
> Read post here
> I also purchased from him, and my pin was great!
> 
> 
> Ebay: *Hobbystopnow*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *hppydiztrader*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *iloveanimation0*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *jho602*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *june21910*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *Kather99*
> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33792112&postcount=191]Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *kcpizpins*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *kittykat2bad*
> I purchased an authentic LE 10th Fastpass Anniversary pin from them!
> 
> 
> Ebay: *lvnapoli*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *magical_day_shoppe*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *massdisneyfreak*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *mickeystore1*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *MickeysTreasure*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *mousebuys*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *Mousepinz*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *mouskapins*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *mubunny*
> Other Disers have had great transactions with them, including me!
> 
> 
> Ebay: *mythings4001*
> I purcased a great pin from them!
> 
> 
> Ebay: *Olivejuiceyou21*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *pchgargoyle*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *pinderellas_castle*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *Pinpointe*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *puppysnuggler2*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *retiredreadingspecialist*
> Read post here
> And this post
> 
> 
> Ebay: *ridinghood57*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *Sleepys_Emporium*
> Other Disers have had great transactions with them!
> 
> 
> Ebay: *Shipwick*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *Skipwick*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *srjv526*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *steamboatwillie39*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *thewill*
> Other Disers have had great transactions with them!
> 
> 
> Ebay: *treasuresforfamily*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *trueblu2006*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *TotalJohn*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *youngqueen*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Website: *Mouse Pins Online* (This Site)
> Other Disers have had great transactions with them!
> 
> 
> Website: *The Pin Station* (This Site)
> Other Disers have had great transactions with them!
> 
> 
> Ebay: *andyorangeplanes*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *bibbidi_bobbidi_boo_colectibles*, *pins_surplus*, and *pinsdirect* (same person)
> I purchased from them, and I received 100% scrappers.
> NO LONGER REGISTERED!
> 
> Read post here
> And this post
> 
> 
> Ebay: *directsuppliesuk*
> Read post here
> And this post
> 
> 
> Ebay: *directsuppliesuk*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *Disneypinsrus*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *funmamas*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *legosparesuk*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *mikeandnancy1020*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *mikebitesme*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *moth339*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *peachey*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *pins_surplus*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *theatreandfilms*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *theatreandfilms*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *tradepinsforyou*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *Woodchipboy*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *Zoom_time*
> Read post here
> And this post
> 
> 
> Ebay: *fox_trading_co*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *gold747*
> Read post here
> And this post
> And this post
> 
> 
> Ebay: *domimgood*
> Read post here
> And[http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=35563376&postcount=443] this post[/url]
> 
> 
> Ebay: *dzneypins*
> Read post here
> And this post
> 
> 
> Ebay: *gordo1111*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *koolstuff2005*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *pinterventions*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *tecarroll1964*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *Tooninterior*
> Read post here
> 
> 
> Ebay: *Vipblast*
> Read post here
> And this post
> 
> 
> Thank you to everyone who posted for for thier input!


Please add cfc93 to the red list.  Before finding this board we ordered 400 pins from this seller.  We received 3 - 100 bags and I think 2 - 50 bags, anyway every bag had the same set of pins and were known scrappers plus we received 3 copies of the same low LE 500 pin.  I think they sell alot of these lots so it might be worth informing lionqueen,
Thanks.


----------



## blockscrappers

I order from thewill on the green list I will report my findings when I receive my order.


----------



## blockscrappers

Please add cfc93 to the red list. Before finding this board we ordered 400 pins from this seller. We received 3 - 100 bags and I think 2 - 50 bags, anyway every bag had the same set of pins and were known scrappers plus we received 3 copies of the same low LE 500 pin. I think they sell alot of these lots so it might be worth informing lionqueen,
Thanks. 
p.s. I posted to MTWhittney original listing but thought it wouldn't hurt to reply to you also.


----------



## Broncobilly83

This is more of a generic question about shipping with pins bought on E-bay. I bought 4 individual pins, each $1.25 or so, maybe $5 total in product. He is in FL, and I am in MD. I get the invoice that is asking for $7.45 in shipping costs, and that is via First Class. I pointed out to him that USPS Flat Rate, which they give you the boxes for free, is $4.95 for something this size. Am I wrong to question $7.45 for First Class for 4 small flag pins?


----------



## Spiffie

Broncobilly83 said:


> This is more of a generic question about shipping with pins bought on E-bay. I bought 4 individual pins, each $1.25 or so, maybe $5 total in product. He is in FL, and I am in MD. I get the invoice that is asking for $7.45 in shipping costs, and that is via First Class. I pointed out to him that USPS Flat Rate, which they give you the boxes for free, is $4.95 for something this size. Am I wrong to question $7.45 for First Class for 4 small flag pins?



Was there not a shipping charge before you bid?  Most sellers offer combined shipping.  However, most shippers these days charge for bubble wrap, gas, boxes, etc. (supplies) and that is where those charges get high.  I also think that some sellers use it as a way to make up for the fees of eBay and paypal.  This is just a guess on my part.


----------



## Broncobilly83

There was and it did state $2.50 for the first pin and then $1.5 each additional item, but that seems like he is trying to profit off the shipping


----------



## Spiffie

Broncobilly83 said:


> There was and it did state $2.50 for the first pin and then $1.5 each additional item, but that seems like he is trying to profit off the shipping



I somewhat agree.  However, it is hard to argue after the fact about something the seller puts in writing up front.  I am one of those that would rather pay an extra dollar for careful shipping and packaging, though.  Reminds me of one of my favorite scrapbook sayings (scrapbooking is a passion of mine, too):

"Scrapbooking:  the art of spending $50 to showcase a $1.50 photograph."


----------



## earthfaries

Broncobilly83 said:


> This is more of a generic question about shipping with pins bought on E-bay. I bought 4 individual pins, each $1.25 or so, maybe $5 total in product. He is in FL, and I am in MD. I get the invoice that is asking for $7.45 in shipping costs, and that is via First Class. I pointed out to him that USPS Flat Rate, which they give you the boxes for free, is $4.95 for something this size. Am I wrong to question $7.45 for First Class for 4 small flag pins?



High shipping used to bother me on eBay too ~ so I always make sure before bidding that the shipping is something I don't mind paying ~ as it's pretty much always high in comparison to the actual costs.
I also keep in mind the cost of paper, ink, envelopes, bubble wrap and the time it takes to wrap and send the pins and driving to the post office to mail them.
To me that made it easier for me to pay the higher than actual shipping costs that most sellers charge ~ they do need to try and offset some of their costs as all of the costs add up.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

An update on Will's pins my sister bid on.  She too, was outbid by U***D.  She told Will, no thanks on the second chance offer.  How do you go reporting this to Ebay?  A page or to back also posted comments about Will and being outbid by U***D and second chance offers.  As for shipping charges, most sellers seem to be around $3 for the first pin.


----------



## blockscrappers

blockscrappers said:


> Please add cfc93 to the red list.  Before finding this board we ordered 400 pins from this seller.  We received 3 - 100 bags and I think 2 - 50 bags, anyway every bag had the same set of pins and were known scrappers plus we received 3 copies of the same low LE 500 pin.  I think they sell alot of these lots so it might be worth informing lionqueen,
> Thanks.


O.K. I am spreading the word - I have started a tread on Passporter a big DVC community to educate unknowing people.  Maybe we can get something huge going.


----------



## junebugTN

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> An update on Will's pins my sister bid on.  She too, was outbid by U***D.  She told Will, no thanks on the second chance offer.  How do you go reporting this to Ebay?  A page or to back also posted comments about Will and being outbid by U***D and second chance offers.  As for shipping charges, most sellers seem to be around $3 for the first pin.



I don't mean to pry,  but can you give an  idea of what amount you were bidding?  Just thinking if it was a low bid, it wouldn't be surprising to be regularly outbid by someone else.  I know I've personally gone through thewill's pins and put like a $1.50 bid on 50 of them, hoping that I snag about a quarter of them without being outbid.  To someone else bidding, it might appear that I was a shill bidder.  

I've bought lots of pins from him through the years, and I'm pretty confident that he's a straight up guy.    I hope I'm not putting you on the spot by asking that question.  I'm still learning and soaking up the info, too.  

Thanks for sharing your experiences. 

June


----------



## pinparrot

I'm not Nanub or his wife. I was led here through dispins. I picked my name because I have a Parrot and I collect pins. I did not know when I picked the name that nannub had opened a store with parrot in the title. That should be a crime in off it self. I have had run in's with Patrick at DTD in the past, and he is no friend of mine.These people will ruin pin trading if they are not stoped. I trade on pinpics and post on dizpins under a different name. I and several other long time pin traders would like to help stamp out counterfits and scrappers.Our collections are being put at risk. cfc93 is in with Nannub and buying from the same source. cfc93 has been around longer than Nannub and was legit untill year and a half ago. I"ll give you one more thinkerbelle102 was stamping AP on the back of rack pins and selling them on Ebay till they were caught. They sold hundreds and if you bought one you need to call and ask for a refund.Thanks and happy pin trading.


----------



## Jenn4615

It's not about being outbid on thewills pins. It's the fact that within 24 hours you recieve a second chance offer and the person that has outbid you is u**d. Honestly if the will was getting screwed by this u**d person this much he would of blocked the guy by now. It's clearly schill bidding. I didn't report him because I used my husbands eBay id to bid. Had I used mine when this happened I would have reported it to eBay.  His pins I got from him are real legit pins. The transaction was fine. No complaints. But he's def dishonest.


----------



## blockscrappers

I too had a bad experience with cfc93.  So your post confirms that cfc93 needs to be added to the red list.  I too would like to help stamp out counterfits and scrappers before they completely ruin the fun.  I am going to try to inform anyone I can on the boards.


----------



## blockscrappers

Not to question but are you sure this person didn't have an automatic bid going.  Is it possible for the seller to inflate his prices by getting a relative or friend to bid?  I am still learning so please excuse the questions....
I did ask Ebay about shilling and they said that they continously monitor the bidding - not sure if I believe them though.  Would like to know more about this and how to detect it.


----------



## blockscrappers

hmmm....
just read that someone else was outbid U**D, I will have to watch out for this id in the future thanks.


----------



## pixiewings71

When the thread owner comes back he will update the thread and put cfc on the red list. I've purchased from the Will previously and only had good things to say, I haven't purchased from him lately because we aren't trading in the parks and that's what I was buying from him.  I never had any problems and I too would go thru and bid on tons of his pins at a time (we had APs and went monthly for 2 years).  I hope he's not shill bidding to drive his prices up....


----------



## blockscrappers

pixiewings71 said:


> When the thread owner comes back he will update the thread and put cfc on the red list. I've purchased from the Will previously and only had good things to say, I haven't purchased from him lately because we aren't trading in the parks and that's what I was buying from him.  I never had any problems and I too would go thru and bid on tons of his pins at a time (we had APs and went monthly for 2 years).  I hope he's not shill bidding to drive his prices up....


Thanks, I bought from thewill and now just have to get the pins - am excited.  Is there a way to tell if you are being shilled beside just maybe looking out for a certain ID?


----------



## Jenn4615

Automatic bidding is irrelevant. If he was purchasing the pins that would be fine if he was auto bidding... the point is...whenever U**D wins he never pays because it is ALWAYS offered as a second chance offer in 24 hours... I am sorry but I have sold on ebay... it takes more than a day for a seller to know that someone isn't going to pay for an item in order to even know you are going to offer a second chance offer. and if U**D is screwing thewill over and over and over again... He would of been blocked...it's not like this has been taking place over a couple days...this has been going on for WEEKS since it was figured out. 
If he has friends and relatives bidding for him that is still schill bidding... 
I am not saying to not buy from him... My point is he shouldn't be in the green... yes his pins are legit... But he is not honest.


----------



## blockscrappers

Jenn4615 said:


> Automatic bidding is irrelevant. If he was purchasing the pins that would be fine if he was auto bidding... the point is...whenever U**D wins he never pays because it is ALWAYS offered as a second chance offer in 24 hours... I am sorry but I have sold on ebay... it takes more than a day for a seller to know that someone isn't going to pay for an item in order to even know you are going to offer a second chance offer. and if U**D is screwing thewill over and over and over again... He would of been blocked...it's not like this has been taking place over a couple days...this has been going on for WEEKS since it was figured out.
> If he has friends and relatives bidding for him that is still schill bidding...
> I am not saying to not buy from him... My point is he shouldn't be in the green... yes his pins are legit... But he is not honest.


O.K. I see, so he is being allowed to withdraw his bid and not pay.  You're thinking he might be trying to drive up thewill's price to drive off his customers?  I didn't know you could just withdraw your bid for an arbitary reason? I believe what you're saying just trying to learn about this stuff - I don't want te be shilled either.   Thanks!


----------



## earthfaries

Someone who had bought from thewill and been offered a 2nd chance should call ebay and just tell them.
They have investigators for just that reason ~ shill bidding.
It won't hurt ~ if he's guilty he will not be able to list auctions for a while, but he should still be able to sell buy it nows.  If he is not guilty they won't do anything.
It would be doing everyone a favor to just have it checked out.  I would tell ebay if it had happened to me ~ it wouldn't hurt ~ only help


----------



## DiskneeFan

A seller can offer a second chance for reasons other than non payment.
There is a possibilty that he has more than 1 pin per auction and that could be the reason for the second chance offer. I have never purchased from him and I am not defending him, but there could be another side to the story.
I wouldnt be too quick to judge.


----------



## Jenn4615

He could offer the pin to someone else...if he had extras yes... However thats very unlikely and that is also against ebay rules...


----------



## Broncobilly83

Jenn4615 said:


> He could offer the pin to someone else...if he had extras yes... However thats very unlikely and that is also against ebay rules...



How is that against the rules? If I have two of the exact same, and one sells for $10, and there was a second bidder at $9.50, why can't I offer it to that second bidder for $9.50, via E-Bay's system? 

According to E-Bay's Help System:



> When to use a Second Chance Offer
> 
> You can make a Second Chance Offer to someone when:
> 
> 
> Your item didnt sell because the reserve price wasnt met
> You have duplicate items for sale
> The winning bidder didnt pay you


----------



## DiskneeFan

Jenn4615 said:


> He could offer the pin to someone else...if he had extras yes... However thats very unlikely and that is also against ebay rules...



Why is it unlikely that he has duplicate pins? He sells pins! I wasnt aware that it is against ebay rules to give second chance offers if you have duplicates, I have been given the chance more than once, namely from sleepys emporium. Not arguing or defending, just learning.


----------



## Spiffie

Jenn4615 said:


> He could offer the pin to someone else...if he had extras yes... However thats very unlikely and that is also against ebay rules...



According the eBay's website, it is perfectly acceptable to make second chance offers if a seller has more than one of an item.

I realize that the subject of good/bay eBay sellers is very sensitive, but we all need to check our facts before we give advice here!  

Here is eBay's link

http://pages.ebay.com/help/buy/second-chance.html


----------



## DiskneeFan

Broncobilly83 said:


> How is that against the rules? If I have two of the exact same, and one sells for $10, and there was a second bidder at $9.50, why can't I offer it to that second bidder for $9.50, via E-Bay's system?
> 
> According to E-Bay's Help System:



Thats what I thought


----------



## Jenn4615

I say its unlikely that for the fact that he is upping his OWN bids.... not that he doesnt have duplicate pins of course he probably does...
this is the most abusrd convo on... You all defend him to the end I don't care... Buy from him whatever... U guys wanted a list of honest and dishonest sellers... I am out on this convo....this board is ridiculous sometimes... 
As far as the duplicate items... If you look further into your quoted ebay terms... you will see that Sellers with stores...are supposed to List how many quantity of an item they have if they are going to do it that way... Ebay wants their money... nothing is free... for the seller...and ebay would lose money this way by the buyer not having to pay all the fees on the item, not being listed properly..
Anyway I am out... I was looking for pins... I got my pins from the will they are legit... anyone who wants to buy from him go ahead.. .I too will still buy from him.. But I am not an idiot and I see whats going on...
See ya people...live in ur lala nieve worlds! OUT


----------



## DiskneeFan

Broncobilly83 said:


> How is that against the rules? If I have two of the exact same, and one sells for $10, and there was a second bidder at $9.50, why can't I offer it to that second bidder for $9.50, via E-Bay's system?
> 
> According to E-Bay's Help System:



And.....as a buyer it is up to me to decide if I am happy with the price, if I feel its too high or has been bid up, I can always decline.


----------



## DiskneeFan

Just a note about bidding and second chance offers......if you enter your maximum bid and you are out bid due to shill or legit and you are given a 2nd chance offer to buy at your maximum bid......why not buy it, its what you were willing to pay anyway. 
And only E-bay knows for sure if U**D is paying or not....we have no way of knowing.
Just a thought.


----------



## blockscrappers

I appreciated your advice, hope I didn't upset you.  Still trying to learn this stuff.  I am going to definitely watch any bidding I do very closely. Thanks!


----------



## blockscrappers

Didn't know that's how it worked. Thanks.


----------



## blockscrappers

DiskneeFan said:


> Just a note about bidding and second chance offers......if you enter your maximum bid and you are out bid due to shill or legit and you are given a 2nd chance offer to buy at your maximum bid......why not buy it, its what you were willing to pay anyway.
> And only E-bay knows for sure if U**D is paying or not....we have no way of knowing.
> Just a thought.


I agree, what do you look for that would tip you off that you're possibly being shilled?


----------



## DiskneeFan

blockscrappers said:


> Didn't know that's how it worked. Thanks.



Yes, on second chance offers, you only have to pay what your maximum bid was, not what the winning bid was. It will state what you need to pay to accept the second chance offer. Accept or decline. 
Good luck bidding and happy pin trading.


----------



## DiskneeFan

blockscrappers said:


> I agree, what do you look for that would tip you off that you're possibly being shilled?



I honestly dont pay alot of attention to other bidders. I am quite disciplined when it comes to bidding on pins...I know what I am willing to pay and I enter that amount. Usually if you are patient enough you will get the pin you want at the price you are willing to pay.


----------



## blockscrappers

Spiffie said:


> According the eBay's website, it is perfectly acceptable to make second chance offers if a seller has more than one of an item.
> 
> I realize that the subject of good/bay eBay sellers is very sensitive, but we all need to check our facts before we give advice here!
> 
> Here is eBay's link
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/buy/second-chance.html


I don't think that Jenn4615 was trying to say that thewill was doing anything just maybe to be alert.  Which I think is good advice after all I think that this tread is about being careful and aware of bad sellers.  We want to be leary of the bad and not to punish the good that way maybe sometime in the future the good seller will outnumber the bad...


----------



## blockscrappers

DiskneeFan said:


> I honestly dont pay alot of attention to other bidders. I am quite disciplined when it comes to bidding on pins...I know what I am willing to pay and I enter that amount. Usually if you are patient enough you will get the pin you want at the price you are willing to pay.


That is good advice I guess you just have to be careful not to get into a bidding war and overbid what you are willing to pay.  A person can always quit bidding and try again on a different seller or auction.  Thanks.


----------



## DiskneeFan

blockscrappers said:


> That is good advice I guess you just have to be careful not to get into a bidding war and overbid what you are willing to pay.  A person can always quit bidding and try again on a different seller or auction.  Thanks.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

To clear things up, my sister was bidding on a lot of 25 pins on cards, from Will.  Not individual pins that she missed out on by a few cents/dollars.


----------



## Tammylynn

DiskneeFan said:


> I honestly dont pay alot of attention to other bidders. I am quite disciplined when it comes to bidding on pins...I know what I am willing to pay and I enter that amount. Usually if you are patient enough you will get the pin you want at the price you are willing to pay.





blockscrappers said:


> That is good advice I guess you just have to be careful not to get into a bidding war and overbid what you are willing to pay.  A person can always quit bidding and try again on a different seller or auction.  Thanks.



This is exactly what I used to do when I bid on books for my classroom on e-bay.  I worked backwards to determine my max bid.  

First you have to know what you are willing to pay per pin, say $3.

Multiply $3 x # of pins in auction.  Then subtract shipping costs.  That is your max bid.

It's hard to let someone 'get' it for a few pennies more, but once you get a set price in your head, you should be ok sticking to it!


----------



## DiskneeFan

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> To clear things up, my sister was bidding on a lot of 25 pins on cards, from Will.  Not individual pins that she missed out on by a few cents/dollars.



Ok....and if she placed her maximum bid and she got out-bid and she was given a secound chance offer....why not take it? She would be paying the same amount as if she had won. If she is happy with her bid, who cares why she is getting the second chance offer. Did she realize that she had bid too high? If she got caught up in the auction, why is that his fault? Until anyone knows for sure that the wining bidder (U**D) is driving up the bid and not paying, noone should be pointing fingers. Only e-bay knows.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

My sister did not get caught up in the auction.  Plain and simple, she doesn't want to do business with someone who has questionable practices.


----------



## disneyfantinkerbell

nuhertz said:


> I recently purchased some pins from seller theatreandfilms and all the pins that were sent were 100% scrappers, poor off color remakes of cast lanyard pins.  Contacting seller to see what he will do about it.



I have made 3 seperate purchases from "theatreandfilms"

and it was an excellent service. I have bought off other ebayers and been ripped off.

I now only use this seller as i  trust i will get great pins.

I trade pins at disney once a month and always been a great experience.

I recommend this seller.

A+


----------



## blockscrappers

disneyfantinkerbell said:


> I have made 3 seperate purchases from "theatreandfilms"
> 
> and it was an excellent service. I have bought off other ebayers and been ripped off.
> 
> I now only use this seller as i  trust i will get great pins.
> 
> I trade pins at disney once a month and always been a great experience.
> 
> I recommend this seller.
> 
> A+


Have you looked at the good/bay seller list on this thread?  I would highly recommend it.


----------



## blockscrappers

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> My sister did not get caught up in the auction.  Plain and simple, she doesn't want to do business with someone who has questionable practices.


I don't blame her, been there done that.


----------



## pixiewings71

blockscrappers said:


> Thanks, I bought from thewill and now just have to get the pins - am excited.  Is there a way to tell if you are being shilled beside just maybe looking out for a certain ID?



Not that I know of, I really don't think he's shill bidding but that's just my opinion. 



Jenn4615 said:


> Automatic bidding is irrelevant. If he was purchasing the pins that would be fine if he was auto bidding... the point is...whenever U**D wins he never pays because it is ALWAYS offered as a second chance offer in 24 hours... I am sorry but I have sold on ebay... it takes more than a day for a seller to know that someone isn't going to pay for an item in order to even know you are going to offer a second chance offer. and if U**D is screwing thewill over and over and over again... He would of been blocked...it's not like this has been taking place over a couple days...this has been going on for WEEKS since it was figured out.
> If he has friends and relatives bidding for him that is still schill bidding...
> I am not saying to not buy from him... My point is he shouldn't be in the green... yes his pins are legit... But he is not honest.



How do you know he's not honest? How do you know he's shill bidding?  You don't....I've purchased a LOT of pins from him, some as second chance offers but not all.  I wouldn't assume he's shill bidding at all.  A lot of sellers have multiple pins available so they offer them as second chance offers, it happens to me all the time.....and no I don't always buy them. 



Jenn4615 said:


> He could offer the pin to someone else...if he had extras yes... However thats very unlikely and that is also against ebay rules...



It is not against ebays rules to offer someone a second chance, in the message from ebay it will say "the seller may have had more then one item available, the original buyer may have backed out", it's absolutely legit to offer second chance offers. 



Jenn4615 said:


> I say its unlikely that for the fact that he is upping his OWN bids.... not that he doesnt have duplicate pins of course he probably does...
> this is the most abusrd convo on... You all defend him to the end I don't care... Buy from him whatever... U guys wanted a list of honest and dishonest sellers... I am out on this convo....this board is ridiculous sometimes...
> As far as the duplicate items... If you look further into your quoted ebay terms... you will see that Sellers with stores...are supposed to List how many quantity of an item they have if they are going to do it that way... Ebay wants their money... nothing is free... for the seller...and ebay would lose money this way by the buyer not having to pay all the fees on the item, not being listed properly..
> Anyway I am out... I was looking for pins... I got my pins from the will they are legit... anyone who wants to buy from him go ahead.. .I too will still buy from him.. But I am not an idiot and I see whats going on...
> See ya people...live in ur lala nieve worlds! OUT



I think you may be over reacting a little bit......Ok maybe a lot.  Really?  



blockscrappers said:


> I don't blame her, been there done that.



me too block, I've been there and done that and now I just enter a max bid and leave it at that, I don't check back until the next day to see what I won.


----------



## blockscrappers

I'll tell ya, if I could find a legit supplier that would sell guaranteed non-scrapper pin at a low enough price I'd consider starting my own store.


----------



## iheartdisney

Just wanted to voice my ebay experience. A few years back, I tried one of the skin care sales companies and it didn't work out, so I used ebay to try and get back some of the money I invested. I would regularly send second chance offers out when I had more than one of something. ebay still collects the final value fee when you do a second chance offer, so they aren't doing anything for free. What ebay frowns upon is sending a private email or message to a second chance buyer- trying to make a second chance offer behind ebay's back, cutting them out of their fee.
I have bought from the thewill, and he is a great ebay seller! One time in particular, I was bidding on a few pins, and one was alot later closing date than the rest. He sent me a message first, asking why I hadn't paid, before he left me feedback or put a deadbeat bidder alert (whatever ebay calls those) and was totally. Most sellers will give you the strike and ask questions later.


----------



## iheartdisney

iheartdisney said:


> Just wanted to voice my ebay experience. A few years back, I tried one of the skin care sales companies and it didn't work out, so I used ebay to try and get back some of the money I invested. I would regularly send second chance offers out when I had more than one of something. ebay still collects the final value fee when you do a second chance offer, so they aren't doing anything for free. What ebay frowns upon is sending a private email or message to a second chance buyer- trying to make a second chance offer behind ebay's back, cutting them out of their fee.
> I have bought from the thewill, and he is a great ebay seller! One time in particular, I was bidding on a few pins, and one was alot later closing date than the rest. He sent me a message first, asking why I hadn't paid, before he left me feedback or put a deadbeat bidder alert (whatever ebay calls those) and was totally. Most sellers will give you the strike and ask questions later.


ETA: ebay is on top of shill bidders too. My FIL got both his and my husband's account closed forever by shill bidding, and he only did it twice.


----------



## aliannasmom

nuhertz said:


> I recently purchased some pins from seller theatreandfilms and all the pins that were sent were 100% scrappers, poor off color remakes of cast lanyard pins.  Contacting seller to see what he will do about it.



i have purchased 2 lots from this person and all of mine were fine.  Fully tradeable and my DD had a fantastic time trading them at Disney last week.


----------



## DiskneeFan

A few of my own thoughts on pin trading:

First: Do not buy a rack pin that you have just paid up to $10.00 or more for and then trade it with a CM. You bought the pin because you liked it, why trade it.

2. The only way to be 100% sure you have authentic pins is to buy them through Disney. If you are at the parks, start with the cutie packs that cost around $4.00 each. Have fun trading, trade for what you like, scrapper or not (unless you are a hard core pin collector, which I'm sure you arent trading with CMs anyway) I'm sure you will be happy with what you get.

3. I have personally purchased large lots from E-bay and taken those to WDW to trade. I had a blast, the kids had a blast. Were the pins I took scrappers? I dont know. Were the pins I got from CMs scrappers? I have no clue. Am I happy with what I got? 100% YES!!!

For the average person visiting the world, trading is just a part of a fun experience. It certaintly isnt the WHOLE experience. I am no way condoning scrappers, just have fun and try not to worry too much.


----------



## blockscrappers

DiskneeFan said:


> A few of my own thoughts on pin trading:
> 
> First: Do not buy a rack pin that you have just paid up to $10.00 or more for and then trade it with a CM. You bought the pin because you liked it, why trade it.
> 
> 2. The only way to be 100% sure you have authentic pins is to buy them through Disney. If you are at the parks, start with the cutie packs that cost around $4.00 each. Have fun trading, trade for what you like, scrapper or not (unless you are a hard core pin collector, which I'm sure you arent trading with CMs anyway) I'm sure you will be happy with what you get.
> 
> 3. I have personally purchased large lots from E-bay and taken those to WDW to trade. I had a blast, the kids had a blast. Were the pins I took scrappers? I dont know. Were the pins I got from CMs scrappers? I have no clue. Am I happy with what I got? 100% YES!!!
> 
> For the average person visiting the world, trading is just a part of a fun experience. It certaintly isnt the WHOLE experience. I am no way condoning scrappers, just have fun and try not to worry too much.


I agree with the part you said about rack pins, they are high only buy them if you don't intend to trade them with CMs or want them for your own collection.  I'm glad that you had a blast trading pins - I certainly do.  I'm going to have my 4 year old try for the first time this coming May - that's the reason I urge people to buy from reputable dealers, I want to preserve the experience for him.  Scrappers are acting illegally and they know it.
Besides a lot of times you can get the pins for a little over $2 from the green list sellers.  Honestly I think Ebay and Disney need to crack down and close down the scrappers on a consistent basis.  Like you said I want to enjoy the experience and not have to worry about getting scrappers from a CM beside it would make me feel bad if I traded to a CM who then traded the worthless pin to another person.  If we stick together in enough numbers we can make a difference - have a great day!


----------



## blockscrappers

pixiewings71 said:


> Not that I know of, I really don't think he's shill bidding but that's just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know he's not honest? How do you know he's shill bidding?  You don't....I've purchased a LOT of pins from him, some as second chance offers but not all.  I wouldn't assume he's shill bidding at all.  A lot of sellers have multiple pins available so they offer them as second chance offers, it happens to me all the time.....and no I don't always buy them.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not against ebays rules to offer someone a second chance, in the message from ebay it will say "the seller may have had more then one item available, the original buyer may have backed out", it's absolutely legit to offer second chance offers.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you may be over reacting a little bit......Ok maybe a lot.  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> me too block, I've been there and done that and now I just enter a max bid and leave it at that, I don't check back until the next day to see what I won.


Say, Pix
need some encouragement here.  Trying to get people to understand the issue, sometimes is hard.....
Tell me that we can make a difference.


----------



## blockscrappers

thelionqueen said:


> Just for the record, the very first time I bought pins on ebay I bought them from Shells7pak.  SHE is the ONE who started me on my anti-scrapper nightmare
> 
> DEFINITELY add her to the "naughty list"
> 
> Thanks for doing this, I think it's a great resource!!


Hello, I have read many of your posts and I guess they inspired me to go on a rant also due to a recent bad experience.  I wanted to thank you for your very informative posts.  I would like to know if by informing people about this issue am I helping?  Is there a way that we can make ebay and Disney take a harder stance.  Thanks!


----------



## webbmom

You all are making a differance.  I feel educated now.  We just started pin trading last month. I came here before I went to ebay to get more pins for our next trick.  Thanks.


----------



## DiskneeFan

webbmom said:


> You all are making a differance.  I feel educated now.  We just started pin trading last month. I came here before I went to ebay to get more pins for our next trick.  Thanks.



I hope you meant trip


----------



## blockscrappers

webbmom said:


> You all are making a differance.  I feel educated now.  We just started pin trading last month. I came here before I went to ebay to get more pins for our next trick.  Thanks.


That's feedback is definitely appreciated.  Maybe, if we all spread the word we can put a dent in the army of scrappers and make trading an even more fun experience.  Have a great trip!


----------



## webbmom

DiskneeFan said:


> I hope you meant trip



oops yes, I ment trip.


----------



## angierae

I have to wonder, though - if Disney is upset about the scrappers, why do they continue to be complicit in it by allowing CM trades?  If they were upset about this/losing money/feeling cheated/etc, wouldn't they just stop the CM trading so there'd be less of it going on, and less of a market for the scrapper pins?  

It just seems to me that Disney could fix most of this by just saying "hey, nice job, you ruined it."  Or at least making the CM's only give out good pins, and once they are gone, they are gone.  (Then the CM's could pocket their pins they get from people, and then they could be sorted somehow and the scrappers destroyed.)  But they don't, they just trade the scrappers back out there as if they don't care about it at all.

Now, I won't willingly trade scrappers, but it seems to me if _Disney_ isn't doing anything about it, then why all the onus on individuals to worry about it?


----------



## blockscrappers

angierae said:


> I have to wonder, though - if Disney is upset about the scrappers, why do they continue to be complicit in it by allowing CM trades?  If they were upset about this/losing money/feeling cheated/etc, wouldn't they just stop the CM trading so there'd be less of it going on, and less of a market for the scrapper pins?
> 
> It just seems to me that Disney could fix most of this by just saying "hey, nice job, you ruined it."  Or at least making the CM's only give out good pins, and once they are gone, they are gone.  (Then the CM's could pocket their pins they get from people, and then they could be sorted somehow and the scrappers destroyed.)  But they don't, they just trade the scrappers back out there as if they don't care about it at all.
> 
> Now, I won't willingly trade scrappers, but it seems to me if _Disney_ isn't doing anything about it, then why all the onus on individuals to worry about it?


I feel responsible in that I don't want to contribute by buying from scrappers and thus making them want to sell even more.  I also feel that if i ensure that I purchase good pins and trade them with CMs then at least there will be good pins in circulation if you will.  According to Lionqueen she has had battles with DIsney legal and they have auctually closed some of the larger scrappers down.  I see your point about Disney making sure that CMs get rid of bad pins.  I think if enough of us speak out about this issue to both Disney and Ebay maybe they will do something about it.  I'm glad to hear that you wouldn't knowingly trade scrappers it shows intregrity.


----------



## blockscrappers

Sorry correct that is thelionqueen.


----------



## pixiewings71

blockscrappers said:


> Say, Pix
> need some encouragement here.  Trying to get people to understand the issue, sometimes is hard.....
> Tell me that we can make a difference.



Well I'd like to think that this thread has made a difference in some way......it's hard to say but I believe in this so I'll keep posting. 



angierae said:


> I have to wonder, though - if Disney is upset about the scrappers, why do they continue to be complicit in it by allowing CM trades?  If they were upset about this/losing money/feeling cheated/etc, wouldn't they just stop the CM trading so there'd be less of it going on, and less of a market for the scrapper pins?
> 
> It just seems to me that Disney could fix most of this by just saying "hey, nice job, you ruined it."  Or at least making the CM's only give out good pins, and once they are gone, they are gone.  (Then the CM's could pocket their pins they get from people, and then they could be sorted somehow and the scrappers destroyed.)  But they don't, they just trade the scrappers back out there as if they don't care about it at all.
> 
> Now, I won't willingly trade scrappers, but it seems to me if _Disney_ isn't doing anything about it, then why all the onus on individuals to worry about it?



I agree with you, they should be doing something about it but it's really hard.  Scrappers are sooooooooo prevalent that it's almost impossible.  I for one, would LOVE to work for Disney sorting thru good/bad pins.  I think that would be a fun job for someone like me, I love pins, heck they could mail them to me and I'd do it at home on my own time! LOL



blockscrappers said:


> *I feel responsible in that I don't want to contribute by buying from scrappers and thus making them want to sell even more.  I also feel that if i ensure that I purchase good pins and trade them with CMs then at least there will be good pins in circulation if you will. * According to Lionqueen she has had battles with DIsney legal and they have auctually closed some of the larger scrappers down.  I see your point about Disney making sure that CMs get rid of bad pins.  I think if enough of us speak out about this issue to both Disney and Ebay maybe they will do something about it.  I'm glad to hear that you wouldn't knowingly trade scrappers it shows intregrity.


----------



## Spiffie

> I agree with you, they should be doing something about it but it's really hard.  Scrappers are sooooooooo prevalent that it's almost impossible.  I for one, would LOVE to work for Disney sorting thru good/bad pins.  I think that would be a fun job for someone like me, I love pins, heck they could mail them to me and I'd do it at home on my own time! LOL



Well, unfortunately, I think some of the issue is that scrappers are becoming better and better looking.  They are not always easy to spot right off and some CM don't collect pins themselves, so they don't really know what to look for to begin with.

I have a return in progress at the moment with an eBayer who sold me 40 counterfit pins.  I looked them over and over and maybe 6 of them were genuine pins, but the giveaway?  The backs, while shaped like Mickey heads, were very flimsy and none said Disney on the back.  I could almost roll them into a little ball between my fingers.  While he assured me that they were all traded for and received at the parks, they were all - everyone of them - on the scrapper lists!  So, he agreed to give me my money back and once he has done so, I will post his name for a warning.  He had 100% positive feedback, too.


----------



## Broncobilly83

I need help. I recently won a bunch of pins from the same seller who we are getting our cake topper from (Lenox Cinderella's Castle). I received the pins this morning, and 2 of the 6 pins (all of these are Imagineer Badges) came on card backs and 4 of them came in the little plastic baggies known for Scrappers. With that in mind, this is one of the 4 that I got without a card back

http://pinpics.com/cgi-bin/pin.cgi?pin=73509

It looks perfect, but that baggie throws doubt on the items. Should I be concerned, as he seems to only have 4 or 5 of each pin he is selling, so if it was a scrapper, would he not have 10s or 100s of them?

For those wondering, the seller is *sellandship*, which is an outlet site out of Windermere


----------



## blockscrappers

Spiffie said:


> Well, unfortunately, I think some of the issue is that scrappers are becoming better and better looking.  They are not always easy to spot right off and some CM don't collect pins themselves, so they don't really know what to look for to begin with.
> 
> I have a return in progress at the moment with an eBayer who sold me 40 counterfit pins.  I looked them over and over and maybe 6 of them were genuine pins, but the giveaway?  The backs, while shaped like Mickey heads, were very flimsy and none said Disney on the back.  I could almost roll them into a little ball between my fingers.  While he assured me that they were all traded for and received at the parks, they were all - everyone of them - on the scrapper lists!  So, he agreed to give me my money back and once he has done so, I will post his name for a warning.  He had 100% positive feedback, too.


I know what you mean about the positive feedback but as I've learned from the experts here it doesn't mean a whole lot because some of the people that buys pins from them can't tell the difference and some just don't care as long as they are "tradable", cheap and are shipped to them fast.  I applaude your stance it is people like you who will make it better for everyone including me.  Thank you!


----------



## blockscrappers

blockscrappers said:


> I know what you mean about the positive feedback but as I've learned from the experts here it doesn't mean a whole lot because some of the people that buys pins from them can't tell the difference and some just don't care as long as they are "tradable", cheap and are shipped to them fast.  I applaude your stance it is people like you who will make it better for everyone including me.  Thank you!


Please explain about the backs - did you mean the back of the pins didn't say Disney or the backs themselves - Thanks!


----------



## blockscrappers

pixiewings71 said:


> Well I'd like to think that this thread has made a difference in some way......it's hard to say but I believe in this so I'll keep posting.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you, they should be doing something about it but it's really hard.  Scrappers are sooooooooo prevalent that it's almost impossible.  I for one, would LOVE to work for Disney sorting thru good/bad pins.  I think that would be a fun job for someone like me, I love pins, heck they could mail them to me and I'd do it at home on my own time! LOL


Well Spiffie just returned some "scrappers" so that's a good sign - Yahoo!
Onward and forward.


----------



## Spiffie

blockscrappers said:


> Please explain about the backs - did you mean the back of the pins didn't say Disney or the backs themselves - Thanks!



The black mickey head shaped backs also have the Disney copyright on them.  Every pin I have purchased (and all of mine have come from the WDW at this point) have a black back that has the Disney copyright on it.  None of these backs did and were made from a much different type of rubber/plastic.  And they were much smaller in size.  I compared them to mystery pins, boxed sets, individual carded pins, etc.  Even the spare package of backs that I bought in WDW still have the copyright on them.  So, I am 99.9% positive that these pins were fakes.


----------



## pixiewings71

I have some of the back without the Disney copyright, they are flimsier then the ones that have the copyright but they work fine.  For me that's not an indication of a scrapper.  It's the pin itself that is.  

Scrappers are absolutely getting better, I have a few that look almost exactly like the real thing.  It does get harder and harder to tell the difference. 

Broncobilly, I personally use the baggies to carry my pins around, when I list some pins on eBay (hopefully this weekend) I will put them in the baggies to ship them.  My pins are not scrappers.  The baggies help protect the pins so i will use them.


----------



## blockscrappers

pixiewings71 said:


> I have some of the back without the Disney copyright, they are flimsier then the ones that have the copyright but they work fine.  For me that's not an indication of a scrapper.  It's the pin itself that is.
> 
> Scrappers are absolutely getting better, I have a few that look almost exactly like the real thing.  It does get harder and harder to tell the difference.
> 
> Broncobilly, I personally use the baggies to carry my pins around, when I list some pins on eBay (hopefully this weekend) I will put them in the baggies to ship them.  My pins are not scrappers.  The baggies help protect the pins so i will use them.


What is your ebay name? I will watch for them.


----------



## Broncobilly83

blockscrappers said:


> What is your ebay name? I will watch for them.



I was going to ask the same thing.


----------



## earthfaries

Broncobilly83 said:


> I was going to ask the same thing.



Me too, lol.  I am always shopping for nice pins ~ and only have two sellers I currently buy from now that have real pins that I know of.


----------



## Disney Dad Canada

Sorry, but I'm a total noob when it comes to pins. My 10 year old son wants to start trading on our next trip, so I purchased 100 pins from moth339 on ebay.

I'm really not up as to what I'm looking for when it comes to authenticity, quality etc. I just don't want my son to be disappointed if no one wants the pins he has to trade.

Is there a pin trading 101 thread as to pin quality etc?


----------



## blockscrappers

Disney Dad Canada said:


> Sorry, but I'm a total noob when it comes to pins. My 10 year old son wants to start trading on our next trip, so I purchased 100 pins from moth339 on ebay.
> 
> I'm really not up as to what I'm looking for when it comes to authenticity, quality etc. I just don't want my son to be disappointed if no one wants the pins he has to trade.
> 
> Is there a pin trading 101 thread as to pin quality etc?


disboards.com - Disney collectors board,
Good/Bad internet and ebay Pin sellers has a list of good and bad ebay seller, I would read all of the messages in this board it has a lot of good info.  Also I would consult with pixiewings71 she is very good at iding fake pins - I'm sure she would have good advice for you, also thelionqueen is very good.  Hope this help - happy pin trading!


----------



## blockscrappers

DiskneeFan said:


> Just a note about bidding and second chance offers......if you enter your maximum bid and you are out bid due to shill or legit and you are given a 2nd chance offer to buy at your maximum bid......why not buy it, its what you were willing to pay anyway.
> And only E-bay knows for sure if U**D is paying or not....we have no way of knowing.
> Just a thought.


You know come to think of it I asked ebay about shilling and they said they monitor it around the clock and another poster said that she knew someone who did it and they closed both accounts forever on the flip side there are a lot of sellers it would be hard to monitor them all - oh, well to look out for....


----------



## pixiewings71

gossamermoonlily is my eBay name, I don't have anything up just yet.....I've just been buying to complete my sets from DL for this year.


----------



## Babyblue0221

Please add cfc93 (Miami Disney Pins) to your list of bad sellers. I purchased a lot of 50 pins from him and when placed next to identical real ones the coloring was off. I was able to send them back and get a refund, but would like to save the trouble for other dis'ers! On a happier note I replaced these with some pins from funmamas that look great!


----------



## blockscrappers

Babyblue0221 said:


> Please add cfc93 (Miami Disney Pins) to your list of bad sellers. I purchased a lot of 50 pins from him and when placed next to identical real ones the coloring was off. I was able to send them back and get a refund, but would like to save the trouble for other dis'ers! On a happier note I replaced these with some pins from funmamas that look great!


I got the same result from buying from him.  Try to spread the word if you can.


----------



## blockscrappers

pixiewings71 said:


> gossamermoonlily is my eBay name, I don't have anything up just yet.....I've just been buying to complete my sets from DL for this year.


Let us know I'll definitely take a look.  You should start a scrapper identification service.


----------



## pixiewings71

Babyblue0221 said:


> Please add cfc93 (Miami Disney Pins) to your list of bad sellers. I purchased a lot of 50 pins from him and when placed next to identical real ones the coloring was off. I was able to send them back and get a refund, but would like to save the trouble for other dis'ers! On a happier note I replaced these with some pins from funmamas that look great!



Really? I had heard funmamas was selling scrappers as well.  I don't know, I didn't buy from them but I had heard that from fellow traders in my area. 



blockscrappers said:


> Let us know I'll definitely take a look.  You should start a scrapper identification service.



LOL Thanks.....I think that would be so overwhelming tho.   for now I'll stick to this thread....maybe I'll write an unofficial guide.  LOL


----------



## blockscrappers

pixiewings71 said:


> Really? I had heard funmamas was selling scrappers as well.  I don't know, I didn't buy from them but I had heard that from fellow traders in my area.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Thanks.....I think that would be so overwhelming tho.   for now I'll stick to this thread....maybe I'll write an unofficial guide.  LOL


I understand, a guide would be awesome!


----------



## delmar411

does anyone know if steamtraininc (Ebay) is legit?


----------



## Spiffie

delmar411 said:


> does anyone know if steamtraininc (Ebay) is legit?



I will say this for him - he keeps his word and without argument.  I purchased a 40 pin lot from him about 2 weeks ago.  It arrived, and after looking at the pins carefully and comparing the pins to the known scrappers list, I felt like they were all scrappers.  I sent him an email explaining my thoughts.  He assured me that they were all traded for in the parks.  I returned them anyway and he promptly refunded me my money.

So, while I feel like his pins are not authentic (purchased or obtained by official Disney trading), he was at least honest enough with me to refund my money without any argument.


----------



## delmar411

Spiffie said:


> I will say this for him - he keeps his word and without argument.  I purchased a 40 pin lot from him about 2 weeks ago.  It arrived, and after looking at the pins carefully and comparing the pins to the known scrappers list, I felt like they were all scrappers.  I sent him an email explaining my thoughts.  He assured me that they were all traded for in the parks.  I returned them anyway and he promptly refunded me my money.
> 
> So, while I feel like his pins are not authentic (purchased or obtained by official Disney trading), he was at least honest enough with me to refund my money without any argument.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## blockscrappers

Spiffie said:


> I will say this for him - he keeps his word and without argument.  I purchased a 40 pin lot from him about 2 weeks ago.  It arrived, and after looking at the pins carefully and comparing the pins to the known scrappers list, I felt like they were all scrappers.  I sent him an email explaining my thoughts.  He assured me that they were all traded for in the parks.  I returned them anyway and he promptly refunded me my money.
> 
> So, while I feel like his pins are not authentic (purchased or obtained by official Disney trading), he was at least honest enough with me to refund my money without any argument.


Well done, I admire your intregrity in not ignoring it and taking the pins to the park for trading!


----------



## MountNittany

anotherpinforme said:


> Are you guys serious? Do you think nannub is a guy? LOL its a woman number one! Number 2 you dont like their pins thats great but its out right slander to say all their pins are fake or knock offs. If you go through disney world right now all you see is crap pins... sellers from all over the country are slinging crappy pins. You follow their screen names with changes? Are you this lowly! I really dont care what you think about me but I atleast think the truth should come out. Nannub hasnt even traded pins since october. I know this because i have talked to her and she is getting out of her collection.... You need to relax because each and everyone of you knows that they buy cheap [pins. I do! I know that nannub supports over 50 sellers on ebay and the funny part is 13 of the green listed are her customers.


I'm sorry that you don't like it, but I try to buy pins that are legit and from sellers with ethical practices. Thanks.


pixiewings71 said:


> You obviously didn't read everything we said about nannub....and I've PURCHASED from this seller previously...so yes, I'm pretty sure I know about this seller from MY OWN EXPERIENCE.  All I've ever posted is MY OWN EXPERIENCE......that's all any of us are posting.
> No one is slandering anyone, we are simply giving feedback on OUR EXPERIENCES, that's all.  And yes, if we notice a s/n change we post it, why is it bad to protect ourselves and our hard earned money?





SiAmCrAzY said:


> this thread has seriously taken some of the fun out of pin trading for me. How do I know now that the pin I paid $5,$6,or$7 from WDW is is not being traded for a 2 cent scrapper off a CM's lanyard?


It took the fun a bit away from me too... but I try not to worry about it when I go down to Disney. Have I traded away scrappers knowingly? Yes, of course. Before I knew about eBay scrappers, I bought pins from a seller named Bibbity Bobbity Botique who was quite a piece of work, insulting me and blocking me because I knew that her pins were scrappers. I ended up giving some to my sister to keep and buying a few legit pins from mubunny. I still traded the BBB scrappers, but now I will try to only trade legit pins. I'd rather not clog the system even more with scrappers, but I still want to have fun trading pins and not worrying about the illegal pins.


Joan92120 said:


> I thought you might be interested in a personal experience I recently had on ebay.  A month or two ago I asked this board who they would recommend for Disney trader pin for my grandkids.  I have a 5 year old granddaughter and a 7 year old grandson from my oldest boy.  They were planning a trip to Disneyland and I thought I would surprise them with a gift from nana.  That is what they call me.  They are so cute.
> 
> I was referred to the sellers in green on the first page of this board.  I ended up bidding on several lots from parrotsandpins.  This seller was not listed, but the pins pictured looked like Disney pins and the prices were affordable for someone who is on social security.
> 
> I ended up winning a lot of 100 pins for around $55.  Being a novice on ebay, I had trouble figuring out how to pay for the items and sent the seller several notes to that effect.  I finally ask my son to help me  and we paid for the pins four days after I won them.
> 
> A day or two later, I sent the following note to the seller: Have you shipped these items yet? If not, please ship tomorrow. I need these for my grandkids and they are going to Disneyland on Tuesday.  This was his reply, and I quote: you took 4 days to pay. we ship within 3 business days after payment is clear. maybe you should have paid sooner. if you have a problem i would be happy to refund your money for all your items. let me know
> 
> I sent a note back to please ship the pins and then also paid for the two other items I had won.  Later that day I noticed that parrotsandpins had refunded all my payments.  I sent a note asking why and this is the reply received we are not dealing with you.
> 
> He provided no explanation and ignored my other emails.  I have never been so offended in my life.   Naturally I left him negative feedback.   He replied to my feedback saying that I had several items that I had not paid for and called me a deadbeat.
> 
> I think he was referring to the one lot of 100 pins I won earlier but never paid for.  I bid on a lot of pins and won while I was hospitalized from a fall I had (I am 83 years old).  I was not released until after the seller filed and closed a nonpayment claim on me.  I did not even know I won the lot until after the claim was closed.
> 
> Then I come to find out that parrotsandpins is nannub by reading the postings on this board, a seller who does not seem to be well respected by most.  anotherpinforme, you may defend her, but after my experience, nannub is not a very nice person.  She is nasty and vindictive.  I was very surprised to find out she is a she.  I cannot imagine a lady being so mean and rude to people.
> 
> Anyway, I am glad that so many are trying to help those of us who do not know about the sellers on eBay.  Thank you all.   I personally will never again bid on anything that nanub or parrotsandpins has for sale.  I will definitely only buy in the future from those who are recommended.
> 
> I do have one question that maybe the members of this board can help me with.  I won another item from parrotsandpins that I had bid on before this fiasco but ended on Monday.  I am worried that if I pay for the item she will just keep my money and not ship the item.  I cannot afford to throw money away.  What should I do?


Sorry about my late response. I hope that it worked out for you. You can always report a non-shipping seller and get a full refund. Plus, I hate when sellers change their names like that, like Bibbity Bobbity Botique.


Joan92120 said:


> After my experience with nannub (now known as parrotsandpins) and seeing the last negative comment on nannub's page that reads "Use common sense, can anyone have real pins in lots of 200+, the pins are fake." (parrotsandpins states this will be removed as buyer never paid for the pin), I asked my son to look into this whole thing.  Nannub or parrotsandpins as she is now called also claims their pins are traded for.  I will now turn this over to my son as I am still trying to understand this:
> 
> Consider this.  On 4/14 parrotsandpins sold 10 100 pin lots and 12 200 pin lots which equals 3,400.  From what I can tell, nannub selles about this many pins each and every day.
> 
> If 2 people were trading pins at the parks, and they traded 1 pin each minute, they would need to trade for 28 hours to accumulate 3,400 pins.  Quite a task as this is 4 hours more than exists in each day.  Even if you assume they have 4 people trading for pins, that requires 14 hours from each trader to accumulate that many pins.  This does not even take into consideration that they would need about 3,400 pins to start with to trade for 3,400 pins as it is a pin for pin trade with cast members.
> 
> To further this analysis using a conservative estimate that she sells this many pins 50% of the year insead of each and every day, or about only 180 days each year, they would need to acquire 604,800 pins for sale. This is an unbeliveable number of pins to trade for in one year.
> 
> This poses some interesting questions for parrotsandpins and places her claim that all pins were traded for in doubt.
> 
> So if she is not trading for the pins, where can one purchase pins that you can sell for between $0.55 and $0.79 per pin and still make a profit after paying all the ebay and paypal fees?  She would have to purchase these pins at $0.20 to $0.40 per pin to make any profit.  Where can one buy pins for about $0.40 each or less?  I would suspect they would almost have to be contracting with manufacters to produce this quantity of Disney pins.  The only way this would be legal, I think, is they would need to have a license from Disney to produce these pins or they are unlicensed and unauthorized pins.  Just something to think about before you purchase these pins.


Great logic!


blockscrappers said:


> O.K. I am spreading the word - I have started a tread on Passporter a big DVC community to educate unknowing people.  Maybe we can get something huge going.


Thanks, hopefully nothing huge, but something so that people can try to reduce the scrapper count on lanyards.


DiskneeFan said:


> A few of my own thoughts on pin trading:
> 
> First: Do not buy a rack pin that you have just paid up to $10.00 or more for and then trade it with a CM. You bought the pin because you liked it, why trade it.
> 
> 2. The only way to be 100% sure you have authentic pins is to buy them through Disney. If you are at the parks, start with the cutie packs that cost around $4.00 each. Have fun trading, trade for what you like, scrapper or not (unless you are a hard core pin collector, which I'm sure you arent trading with CMs anyway) I'm sure you will be happy with what you get.
> 
> 3. I have personally purchased large lots from E-bay and taken those to WDW to trade. I had a blast, the kids had a blast. Were the pins I took scrappers? I dont know. Were the pins I got from CMs scrappers? I have no clue. Am I happy with what I got? 100% YES!!!
> 
> For the average person visiting the world, trading is just a part of a fun experience. It certaintly isnt the WHOLE experience. I am no way condoning scrappers, just have fun and try not to worry too much.





update in a minute, sorry about the delay, life just gets in the way

and a side note... scrappers are looking much better now! I am positive that a few i recently bought are scrappers because of the backstamp, but the official logo looks nearly the same as the legit ones now!


----------



## asianway

MountNittany said:


> I'm sorry that you don't like it, but I try to buy pins that are legit and from sellers with ethical practices. Thanks.



Nannub is the reason there is no more pin trading at DTD - way to go.  Apparently the wife is the brains behind the operation then, but it is an entire family.


----------



## surfergirl602

asianway said:


> Nannub is the reason there is no more pin trading at DTD - way to go.  Apparently the wife is the brains behind the operation then, but it is an entire family.



wait... what?!?  Do tell.  We can't trade with CM's at DTD anymore?


----------



## asianway

Yes, you can still trade with CMs, they removed the tables so that sharks can no longer prey upon unsuspecting tourists.


----------



## KimberlyJ

I'm sorry if this is a repeat, but does anyone know if lauritadelmar is a good/bad seller?


----------



## txaggie94gigem

so as a newbie to pin trading i hae been reading some of this thread to find out about buying pins to take with me on ebay...

some sellers sell scrappers for less than $1 per pin but some of your legit sellers are selling their pins for $0.01 too and with combined shipping they could be as low as $0.51 each for pins marked with the official trading pin logo and on card backs....so how are the legit sellers getting pins so cheap when they are at least $7 in the parks?


----------



## Broncobilly83

asianway said:


> Nannub is the reason there is no more pin trading at DTD - way to go.  Apparently the wife is the brains behind the operation then, but it is an entire family.



Just curious, but is because of Nannub specifically or people like him/her? I ask since I ran into a couple of "Sharks" at the Epcot tables in December, but even as a newbie, I still knew enough thanks to this forum, plus I have been doing Transformers for 12+ years, both selling and buying, so I know how some overzealous people act; but I am assuming those tables are still there so what is the difference if the "Shark" preys at DTD, Epcot, or anywhere else on property?


----------



## blockscrappers

anotherpinforme said:


> Are you guys serious? Do you think nannub is a guy? LOL its a woman number one! Number 2 you dont like their pins thats great but its out right slander to say all their pins are fake or knock offs. If you go through disney world right now all you see is crap pins... sellers from all over the country are slinging crappy pins. You follow their screen names with changes? Are you this lowly! I really dont care what you think about me but I atleast think the truth should come out. Nannub hasnt even traded pins since october. I know this because i have talked to her and she is getting out of her collection.... You need to relax because each and everyone of you knows that they buy cheap [pins. I do! I know that nannub supports over 50 sellers on ebay and the funny part is 13 of the green listed are her customers.


They know exactly what they are doing is wrong.  It is illegal and copyright enfringement.  So why you strongly defend somone who may be doing it - who knows?
Besides how can you argue with someone who has bought their product???
I don't blame a person for wanting to buy cheaper pins to trade in the parks 6 - 7 bucks a pop is high but for me I will not knowingly buy pins that I know are knockoffs to have them traded to some unknowing person especially a kid, so if your conscience doesn't bother you then that's for you to decide.


----------



## blockscrappers

KimberlyJ said:


> I'm sorry if this is a repeat, but does anyone know if lauritadelmar is a good/bad seller?


Personally I have not bought from that seller.  They are not on the good or bad list.  I do know that they list a lot of pin lots which makes them suspicious in my opinion.  However, I do not want to make a snap judgment I would just use extreme caution checking here is a good decision.


----------



## KimberlyJ

blockscrappers said:


> Personally I have not bought from that seller.  They are not on the good or bad list.  I do know that they list a lot of pin lots which makes them suspicious in my opinion.  However, I do not want to make a snap judgment I would just use extreme caution checking here is a good decision.



Well, I bought a lot of 20 pins for 15 bucks, she has 100% positive feedback, she does free shipping, she answered my shipping question within about 3 minutes, and she shipped my order about 20 minutes after I paid...so, so far, so good.  I will let you all know when the pins come how they are.  If they're bad, at least it was just 15 bucks and then everyone here will know about it. I might need y'all's help though to find out if they are authentic - I've never even seen a pin in my life!


----------



## blockscrappers

KimberlyJ said:


> Well, I bought a lot of 20 pins for 15 bucks, she has 100% positive feedback, she does free shipping, she answered my shipping question within about 3 minutes, and she shipped my order about 20 minutes after I paid...so, so far, so good.  I will let you all know when the pins come how they are.  If they're bad, at least it was just 15 bucks and then everyone here will know about it. I might need y'all's help though to find out if they are authentic - I've never even seen a pin in my life!


This might sound strange but when you open your package check to see if it smells oilly the scrappers we received did also check quality closely - do they look cheap - discolored, severly damaged, etc.  Check on pinpics to see if the ones you receive are the ones listed as known scrappers.  Also be leary if you receive low le pins such as LE 300, 500 (look on back of pin) that means for example that only 300 of such a pin were produced etc.  Not trying to preach just help, please definitely post results the good list lot sellers are kind of slim.  Good Luck!


----------



## blockscrappers

txaggie94gigem said:


> so as a newbie to pin trading i hae been reading some of this thread to find out about buying pins to take with me on ebay...
> 
> some sellers sell scrappers for less than $1 per pin but some of your legit sellers are selling their pins for $0.01 too and with combined shipping they could be as low as $0.51 each for pins marked with the official trading pin logo and on card backs....so how are the legit sellers getting pins so cheap when they are at least $7 in the parks?


You know that is good question.  I would suspect that they legally buy in mass from one of the outlet malls or trade in mass at the parks?  I personally would ask pixiewings71 she has good advice and is very knowledgible.


----------



## Broncobilly83

txaggie94gigem said:


> so as a newbie to pin trading i hae been reading some of this thread to find out about buying pins to take with me on ebay...
> 
> some sellers sell scrappers for less than $1 per pin but some of your legit sellers are selling their pins for $0.01 too and with combined shipping they could be as low as $0.51 each for pins marked with the official trading pin logo and on card backs....so how are the legit sellers getting pins so cheap when they are at least $7 in the parks?



While not as knowledgeable as Pixie, are the legit sellers selling them for under a $1 or starting auctions at under a $1? I ask because there is a big difference in E-Bay fees if you do a fixed price listing for $1 ($.25) and an auction that starts under $1 (FREE). 

Legit sellers may be doing those to avoid starting fees on E-Bay and let the chips fall where they may, figuring they already have the product, might as well get what they can for it, instead of just sitting on it.


----------



## Broncobilly83

New Seller on the block: luislovendio

No feedbacks yet, based out of Kissimmee, FL. Anyone looking at any of theirs?


----------



## KCMiller

asianway said:


> Nannub is the reason there is no more pin trading at DTD - way to go.  Apparently the wife is the brains behind the operation then, but it is an entire family.



I'm actually glad there's no more tables - the whole thing looked shady, and really not very Disney like.  Seriously, the last time I was there I expected one of the 'dealers' to offer to play me three card monte.

KC


----------



## PhantomVirus

HAPPYHAPPYJOYJOY6 is a former CM and still acquires pins from the employee store. I have bought many items from her and she is fantastic.

Not related to her and my only dealings have been on eBAY but I have been very happy


----------



## pixiewings71

KimberlyJ said:


> I'm sorry if this is a repeat, but does anyone know if lauritadelmar is a good/bad seller?





KimberlyJ said:


> Well, I bought a lot of 20 pins for 15 bucks, she has 100% positive feedback, she does free shipping, she answered my shipping question within about 3 minutes, and she shipped my order about 20 minutes after I paid...so, so far, so good.  I will let you all know when the pins come how they are.  If they're bad, at least it was just 15 bucks and then everyone here will know about it. I might need y'all's help though to find out if they are authentic - I've never even seen a pin in my life!



I have never used that seller, but when you get your pins check here or on pinpics.com, they will have scrappers notes if you do a search for your pins.  If you need help just let us know, we will be happy to help. 




blockscrappers said:


> You know that is good question.  I would suspect that they legally buy in mass from one of the outlet malls or trade in mass at the parks?  I personally would ask pixiewings71 she has good advice and is very knowledgible.



Awwww thanks!!!  I appreciate the kind words.  What I've learned I've learned with research and the help of many people here, I'm not an expert by far but I do appreciate your comments.  



Broncobilly83 said:


> While not as knowledgeable as Pixie, are the legit sellers selling them for under a $1 or starting auctions at under a $1? I ask because there is a big difference in E-Bay fees if you do a fixed price listing for $1 ($.25) and an auction that starts under $1 (FREE).
> 
> Legit sellers may be doing those to avoid starting fees on E-Bay and let the chips fall where they may, figuring they already have the product, might as well get what they can for it, instead of just sitting on it.



yes, many sellers will start at 1 cent listings but rarely do the pins actually sell for that price.  Many of them are purchased from outlets, on clearance or other types of liquidation sales.  They may have found them at a yard sale being sold by someone who didn't care or didn't know what they had, there are so many possibilities that's it is impossible to say for sure where they are getting them.  



Broncobilly83 said:


> New Seller on the block: luislovendio
> 
> No feedbacks yet, based out of Kissimmee, FL. Anyone looking at any of theirs?



No, not me, but perhaps I will go review them.


----------



## pinparrot

I have thoroughly enjoyed reading the posts in this thread. I'm not as worried about my collection after finding this post. I think if enough traders can be educated that we can slow down scrappers. Keep up the good work and thank you for having the courage to stand up to the bad Ebay sellers. I have not been able to understand why other sites are so afraid of sellers committing a crime. I also don't understand why Disney doesn't shut them down. I was told at the last PTN at WDW that the official disney position is that counterfits don't exist. Keep up the good work.


----------



## blockscrappers

pinparrot said:


> I have thoroughly enjoyed reading the posts in this thread. I'm not as worried about my collection after finding this post. I think if enough traders can be educated that we can slow down scrappers. Keep up the good work and thank you for having the courage to stand up to the bad Ebay sellers. I have not been able to understand why other sites are so afraid of sellers committing a crime. I also don't understand why Disney doesn't shut them down. I was told at the last PTN at WDW that the official disney position is that counterfits don't exist. Keep up the good work.


I definitely agree with slowing down the scrappers and educating people.  It's sad to hear about the position that Disney is taking about the scrappers.  Maybe if we can get enough people to respond to them, they will have to eventually have to do something.
Keep spreading the word.


----------



## IlovemythreeC's

I'm a young pin trader posting on my mom's account, I wanted to say that the seller domimgood, should be in the bad list. I've bought some pins from him before and they smelled really bad, very oily. Then, i checked on pinpics and the coloring was off. That was my first scrapper experience and i wasn't happy about.Thanks for making this thread. BTW, my pinpics name is waltandroy71. I don't have a lot up just yet, but am working on it.


----------



## Cardsfann18

Hey, I'm the young trader who posted on IlovemythreeC's account (mom), I went ahead and made my own . I recently bought a lot from sunshinesunwear and had a good transiaction.But, a got some low LE's which leads me to think their scrappers. When I sent her a question about it, she kinda avoided the question. I'd put her/him on the questionable list.


----------



## blockscrappers

Cardsfann18 said:


> Hey, I'm the young trader who posted on IlovemythreeC's account (mom), I went ahead and made my own . I recently bought a lot from sunshinesunwear and had a good transiaction.But, a got some low LE's which leads me to think their scrappers. When I sent her a question about it, she kinda avoided the question. I'd put her/him on the questionable list.


Sorry to hear about the bad experience, had a couple myself.  I was fortunate to receive a refund by nicely asking for it.  They will probably want the product back before they do so.....
You're right about the low le pins, the lower the LE the pin the more statistically improbable that the pins are real especially if you receive more than one of the same LE in the lot.


----------



## Broncobilly83

That's why when I buy LE's now, I make sure I buy ones still on the cards, so I can match the UPC with what PinPics has on file.


----------



## blockscrappers

Broncobilly83 said:


> That's why when I buy LE's now, I make sure I buy ones still on the cards, so I can match the UPC with what PinPics has on file.


That's good advice.  Thanks.


----------



## Cardsfann18

Yeah, definetly lower the LE, the better chance it's a scrapper. Broncobilly,that really is a great idea about buying the one's on the cards, something to remember.


----------



## 5mizmol3

I can't really get to Disneyland all that easily.....but I love the pins for their own sake, and just collecting nice ones. I too am concerned about scrappers especially since I am looking at these as kind of an investment to pass on to be grandson someday....so I am trying to be REAL careful on ebay about what I buy. Everybody's tips have been really helpful. Does anyone have an idea about a legit seller who deals with pins people just want to collect rather than trade?


----------



## earthfaries

5mizmol3 said:


> I can't really get to Disneyland all that easily.....but I love the pins for their own sake, and just collecting nice ones. I too am concerned about scrappers especially since I am looking at these as kind of an investment to pass on to be grandson someday....so I am trying to be REAL careful on ebay about what I buy. Everybody's tips have been really helpful. Does anyone have an idea about a legit seller who deals with pins people just want to collect rather than trade?



BizzyBee1 is the best I've found.  He has SO many wonderful pins and they always come on the cards.  He's a great seller of really nice newer and older pins still on cards


----------



## blockscrappers

5mizmol3 said:


> I can't really get to Disneyland all that easily.....but I love the pins for their own sake, and just collecting nice ones. I too am concerned about scrappers especially since I am looking at these as kind of an investment to pass on to be grandson someday....so I am trying to be REAL careful on ebay about what I buy. Everybody's tips have been really helpful. Does anyone have an idea about a legit seller who deals with pins people just want to collect rather than trade?


So far, in my experience, I would have to say thewill because all his pins come on the backs and can be easily authenticated.


----------



## Cardsfann18

I agree with blockscrappers, thewill is great and so is pinderella's_castle. they will give you 100% legitimate pins every time.


----------



## MountNittany

txaggie94gigem said:


> so as a newbie to pin trading i hae been reading some of this thread to find out about buying pins to take with me on ebay...
> 
> some sellers sell scrappers for less than $1 per pin but some of your legit sellers are selling their pins for $0.01 too and with combined shipping they could be as low as $0.51 each for pins marked with the official trading pin logo and on card backs....so how are the legit sellers getting pins so cheap when they are at least $7 in the parks?


They probably list their pins at $.99, expecting them to be bid up. There are lower listing fees as well for lower starting prices.


KCMiller said:


> I'm actually glad there's no more tables - the whole thing looked shady, and really not very Disney like.  Seriously, the last time I was there I expected one of the 'dealers' to offer to play me three card monte.
> 
> KC


So am I, but I got some good deals from some traders there.


Broncobilly83 said:


> That's why when I buy LE's now, I make sure I buy ones still on the cards, so I can match the UPC with what PinPics has on file.


That's a great idea! I'd still check the coloration/quality/quality of backstamp to make sure that they are legit.


Cardsfann18 said:


> I agree with blockscrappers, thewill is great and so is pinderella's_castle. they will give you 100% legitimate pins every time.


----------



## Cardsfann18

Hey MountNittany, pullin' for Sid the kid and the Pens tonight.


----------



## michelle06

I am new to this.  Can someone tell me more what pins should look like on the back?  Does having the "copyright Disney" (the c in the circle) make it official or is that on the counterfeit ones also?  

I have some pins with engraved mickey heads on the back, is that good or bad or should it be on all of them?  

I keep reading about this "border" on the back that is a dead giveaway, but with no real description or picture. 

I have looked at pinpics but it only describes the front.  Would like to know more about the back of pins.

Thanks!


----------



## blockscrappers

michelle06 said:


> I am new to this.  Can someone tell me more what pins should look like on the back?  Does having the "copyright Disney" (the c in the circle) make it official or is that on the counterfeit ones also?
> 
> I have some pins with engraved mickey heads on the back, is that good or bad or should it be on all of them?
> 
> I keep reading about this "border" on the back that is a dead giveaway, but with no real description or picture.
> 
> I have looked at pinpics but it only describes the front.  Would like to know more about the back of pins.
> 
> Thanks!


Can you post a picture of the back of the pin in question?


----------



## TeenaS

5mizmol3 said:


> I can't really get to Disneyland all that easily.....but I love the pins for their own sake, and just collecting nice ones. I too am concerned about scrappers especially since I am looking at these as kind of an investment to pass on to be grandson someday....so I am trying to be REAL careful on ebay about what I buy. Everybody's tips have been really helpful. Does anyone have an idea about a legit seller who deals with pins people just want to collect rather than trade?



I buy most of mine from MUBUNNY and I just saw he listed a few lots of 20 on ebay.  Normally I bid on lots of 5 from him but sometimes I buy larger lots by emailing him and asking if he has any.  The pins have all been legit pins.


----------



## blockscrappers

michelle06 said:


> I am new to this.  Can someone tell me more what pins should look like on the back?  Does having the "copyright Disney" (the c in the circle) make it official or is that on the counterfeit ones also?
> 
> I have some pins with engraved mickey heads on the back, is that good or bad or should it be on all of them?
> 
> I keep reading about this "border" on the back that is a dead giveaway, but with no real description or picture.
> 
> I have looked at pinpics but it only describes the front.  Would like to know more about the back of pins.
> 
> Thanks!


When they are talking about borders, they are talking about how close the mickey heads on the back come to the edge of the pin.  The mickey heads should be close together not spread out with the pin having little and better yet no border at all.  The mickey heads will be cut off partially and not complete as they come to the edge of the pin.
Hope this helps a little.


----------



## michelle06

blockscrappers said:


> When they are talking about borders, they are talking about how close the mickey heads on the back come to the edge of the pin.  The mickey heads should be close together not spread out with the pin having little and better yet no border at all.  The mickey heads will be cut off partially and not complete as they come to the edge of the pin.
> Hope this helps a little.



Thanks for the info.  The pins I have do have the mickey heads going to the edge and being cut off.  Everything looks official, so I'm really unsure how to figure out about these counterfeit pins.  Someone else posted that 95% of the trades from  cast lanyards are probably the counterfeits anyway.  So, I wonder, are the trades mostly for counterfeits anyway?


----------



## webbmom

michelle06 said:


> Thanks for the info.  The pins I have do have the mickey heads going to the edge and being cut off.  Everything looks official, so I'm really unsure how to figure out about these counterfeit pins.  Someone else posted that 95% of the trades from  cast lanyards are probably the counterfeits anyway.  So, I wonder, are the trades mostly for counterfeits anyway?



This prompted me to go and look at the pins I just received from and 'approved' ebay person that I found on this site.  I too am even more confused.  Some of the pins I received dont even have the mickey heads there is just one pin trading stamp with a date.  some dates go back to 2004.


----------



## earthfaries

webbmom said:


> This prompted me to go and look at the pins I just received from and 'approved' ebay person that I found on this site.  I too am even more confused.  Some of the pins I received dont even have the mickey heads there is just one pin trading stamp with a date.  some dates go back to 2004.




Disney didn't start putting the mickey heads on the back of the pins until 2009 so any dated before that will only have the official date stamp and it's much harder to tell if it's authentic or not.


----------



## Disney Dreams

Hi All!

I am looking to buy 50-100 pins for traders.  My trusted source is no longer in business.  Does anyone have someone they can recommend that is not selling scrappers (to the best of your experience).  

Thanks!


----------



## TeenaS

Disney Dreams said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I am looking to buy 50-100 pins for traders.  My trusted source is no longer in business.  Does anyone have someone they can recommend that is not selling scrappers (to the best of your experience).
> 
> Thanks!



MUBUNNY and gitanoman


----------



## blockscrappers

Disney Dreams said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I am looking to buy 50-100 pins for traders.  My trusted source is no longer in business.  Does anyone have someone they can recommend that is not selling scrappers (to the best of your experience).
> 
> Thanks!


Thewill and I have had good experience with retiredreading specialist.


----------



## robinb

blockscrappers said:


> Thewill and I have had good experience with retiredreading specialist.



I also had a good experience with *retiredreadingspecialist.  *She has a couple of auctions up right now for $55 BIN w/shipping for 40 pins.  What I like about her is that she shows you exactly the pins you will receive and not just the junk the seller picks it  for you.  I bought one of her 41-pin BIN a few months ago and all but 2 of the pins were perfect.  One was an "error pin" but it was a keeper anyway and one felt a little lightweight.  I am NO expert at these things, but I would not hesitate to buy from her again.


----------



## pixiewings71

I bought from retiredreadingspecialist and got 2 or 3 scrappers, I felt that in a lot of 40 that was acceptable but I did post it here.  

I also like getting larger lots from pinderellas_castle, she has good pins IME.  otherwise thewill, mubunny, gitanoman are all really good.


----------



## blockscrappers

Had a bad transaction with mousepinz, the lot I bought from this seller had a lot of obvious scrappers and several broken pins.  This seller might have good individual pins but I would not recommend buying lots from this person.  I did receive a refund but I don't like my time wasted by dealing with scrap pins.  Later I will post pictures (once I figure out how) of some of the pins I received.  I highly recommend that this seller be moved from the green to the yellow list at least.


----------



## Cardsfann18

I totally agree about mousepinz, I got some broken pins also from him/her. I am going to disney pretty soon here and was thinking about the traders at DTD. Do they still hang out around there or are they completley gone?


----------



## Tammylynn

Cardsfann18 said:


> I totally agree about mousepinz, I got some broken pins also from him/her. I am going to disney pretty soon here and was thinking about the traders at DTD. Do they still hang out around there or are they completley gone?



If you don't mind waiting until you get to Disney, check out the outlets when you get there.  We just stocked up on traders at the Disney Outlet stores.  The 2-pack of mystery pins was $1.99 and there were tons of them.  At $1 each, it's an even better price than some people are paying for scrappers!!

http://www.themouseforless.com/tripplanning/travel/OutletStores.shtml

We found the pins (and other cool souvenirs) at the first two, but nothing of use at the character outlet.  

This was the only trip we went to the outlets, so I'm not sure if they're always there... I wouldn't risk it if they would be my only traders.  But it would be good for those of you who are waiting to get to the area to buy.


----------



## Goofy442

So let me make sure I have this right, there is no more tables at DTD & Epcot to trade pins?
Thanks


----------



## earthfaries

Goofy442 said:


> So let me make sure I have this right, there is no more tables at DTD & Epcot to trade pins?
> Thanks



There are no tables at DTD but there ARE tables at Epcot


----------



## Broncobilly83

And I think there are still tables at DHS too, right?


----------



## opaleyes

Just got a lot of pins from lauritadelmar (yes, I'm new and didn't get all of my info before diving in). At least half are obvious scrappers as evidenced by the poorly mickey-patterned backs (have a border, are spaced far apart). The other half are pins that I know scrappers exist for, though I'm still looking into whether or not they're actually fake. (Probably. Have a different feel than my park-bought pins)

At least one seems like it might actually be real, but that's one out of 20. Buyer beware.


----------



## Cardsfann18

Oh, I see thanks for the link!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anjelica

Tammylynn said:


> If you don't mind waiting until you get to Disney, check out the outlets when you get there.  We just stocked up on traders at the Disney Outlet stores.  The 2-pack of mystery pins was $1.99 and there were tons of them.  At $1 each, it's an even better price than some people are paying for scrappers!!
> 
> http://www.themouseforless.com/tripplanning/travel/OutletStores.shtml
> 
> We found the pins (and other cool souvenirs) at the first two, but nothing of use at the character outlet.
> 
> This was the only trip we went to the outlets, so I'm not sure if they're always there... I wouldn't risk it if they would be my only traders.  But it would be good for those of you who are waiting to get to the area to buy.



Someone told me about the outletstores but I didn't get a chance to check them out.  How are they?  They are run by Disney right?


----------



## Broncobilly83

Unless you drive to WDW or rent a car, then how can one get to the outlets?


----------



## opaleyes

As a follow-up: I wrote lauritadelmar for a refund, planning to send the pins back. She gave me the refund w/o my having to send the pins back. Prompt shipment, prompt refund, and I appreciated not having to return them, but still scrappers.

Edit- she ended up later asking if I could send her some explanation as to why I believed they were fake, so I sent her a long email regarding the (bordered, loose) Mickey pin pattern on the back of half, and the quality of the rest. She seemed surprised that the pins were fake, and interested in info, so I just wanted to add that on. It looks like she's making an effort.


----------



## Broncobilly83

opaleyes said:


> As a follow-up: I wrote lauritadelmar for a refund, planning to send the pins back. She gave me the refund w/o my having to send the pins back. Prompt shipment, prompt refund, and I appreciated not having to return them, but still scrappers.



So as a general question, since I have seen others who refund without wanting the pins back, how do those sellers make any money then? They had to pay something for the pins, right?


----------



## earthfaries

Broncobilly83 said:


> And I think there are still tables at DHS too, right?



No, only at Epcot


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

That's a great price on the mystery packs!  Which packs were they?  I doubt any will be left in August, when I'm there.


----------



## opaleyes

Broncobilly83 said:


> So as a general question, since I have seen others who refund without wanting the pins back, how do those sellers make any money then? They had to pay something for the pins, right?



I would guess that they pay very little per set. Like if we're paying around $1/pin in the lot (I paid about $22 for a lot of 20), they probably paid more like .25 a pin. This seller, for example, currently has 150 lots of 20 pins listed. Some which are ending soon are going for around $10.50. They have to be paying only around a quarter a pin to even make it worth it to sell them.


----------



## Tammylynn

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> That's a great price on the mystery packs!  Which packs were they?  I doubt any will be left in August, when I'm there.



One pack had either: Colored cars (http://pinpics.com/cgi-bin/pin.cgi?pin=58427&sid=2233.1274471048.v2) or Figment (http://pinpics.com/cgi-bin/group.cgi?group=4718&pin=69860)

The other had either the family with ears (http://pinpics.com/cgi-bin/group.cgi?group=4718&pin=68735) or Pet with ears (http://pinpics.com/cgi-bin/group.cgi?group=4718&pin=68734)

They must have just released them while we were there because the CM's lanyards weren't really flooded with them.  Our last day, at EPCOTT, we saw the most, but we still had no trouble finding a unique one to trade when we found something we liked.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Yep, those are the $10 packs from last year.  What a great deal.  I wish I could buy some.


----------



## thompson92

I think I might have found this forum too late.  We are getting ready for our first disney trip but my daughter already knows about pin trading from her friends.  In trying to make this a budget trip I tried to pre-buy some pins for her off ebay, so I bot a lot from jeffreyyoung?
How can I tell if these are scrappers?  
Thanks!!!


----------



## Spiffie

thompson92 said:


> I think I might have found this forum too late.  We are getting ready for our first disney trip but my daughter already knows about pin trading from her friends.  In trying to make this a budget trip I tried to pre-buy some pins for her off ebay, so I bot a lot from jeffreyyoung?
> How can I tell if these are scrappers?
> Thanks!!!



I can't tell for sure, but by the ones I can make out in his photos (uses small photos in my opinion) most of them are well-known scrappers.  The fact that he states that they are stamped on the back have nothing to do with whether they are real or fake.  

Why don't you message him and ask him how he obtained the pins.  If he gets defensive, most likely a scam.  If he says he traded for them, I would still have to wonder how he can have so many.  By the looks of his store, he has thousands.  And he lives in NY, which would lead me to wonder exactly how often he gets to a park to trade to begin with.  

Good luck!


----------



## pixiewings71

thompson92 said:


> I think I might have found this forum too late.  We are getting ready for our first disney trip but my daughter already knows about pin trading from her friends.  In trying to make this a budget trip I tried to pre-buy some pins for her off ebay, so I bot a lot from jeffreyyoung?
> How can I tell if these are scrappers?
> Thanks!!!





Spiffie said:


> I can't tell for sure, but by the ones I can make out in his photos (uses small photos in my opinion) most of them are well-known scrappers.  The fact that he states that they are stamped on the back have nothing to do with whether they are real or fake.
> 
> Why don't you message him and ask him how he obtained the pins.  If he gets defensive, most likely a scam.  If he says he traded for them, I would still have to wonder how he can have so many.  By the looks of his store, he has thousands.  And he lives in NY, which would lead me to wonder exactly how often he gets to a park to trade to begin with.
> 
> Good luck!




Good luck Thompson92, if you want to get some others that may be better I've had pins shipped to me at my resort from pinderellas_castle on eBay, all legit pins and it was a very very easy transaction!!  The pins were waiting for me when we got there.


----------



## StrwLady

I have been reading through this thread mostly out of curiosity.  I am not overly worried if I end up trading for a scrapper because we trade and collect simply for the fun.  I know some are doing it for fun but also for an investment so I can understand their worry.  I see listed here how to identify a scrapper but I'm curious who does this information come from.  Disney?  Avid collectors?  Not that I am doubting these indicators, like I said I'm just curious.  Also has Disney ever taken steps to stop factories from making and selling scrappers?  I cannot imagine Disney would not be able to find out what factories are doing this (at least some of them).  

I have on several occasions bought from TheWill and have always been pleased with the pins, packaging and speed of shipping.  I usually buy about 20 pins before a trip for my son and I to trade.  Before I start bidding I go thought his list bidding on pins that are ending soon and that are still low.  Then I do a max bid around $2.50.  Sometimes I do not outbid the person before me and sometimes I am the first bid.  Wanting to win 20 pins I bid on 40 or so.  The way he works his combined shipping, in the end I usually end up paying anywhere from $1.50 to $3.00 a pin.  This last time I did luck out and win my auctions with many of my bids on the lower end.  I either lucked out that no one were looking for these pins or maybe the economy has less people buying.

Anyway, thanks for the interesting thread.  Good luck to everyone on their pin purchases


----------



## Goofy442

I just found this thread and I'm a day to late. Bought pins from e-bay and couldn't wait for them to come in. They did smell like oil and I'm betting they are all scrappers.


----------



## Cardsfann18

Goofy442 said:


> I just found this thread and I'm a day to late. Bought pins from e-bay and couldn't wait for them to come in. They did smell like oil and I'm betting they are all scrappers.



I'm sorry about your experience. Often, if you ask for a refund they will give it to you. Also could I ask who the seller was. Thanks


----------



## traveladdiction

I went on pinpics.com and researched a few--- I honestly cannot tell if they are real or fake.  How can you tell if they are scrappers?

BTW I bought a lot of 100 pins from parrotsandpins (formerly nannub I think)

I am wondering if I should ask for a refund??


----------



## Joan92120

traveladdiction said:


> I went on pinpics.com and researched a few--- I honestly cannot tell if they are real or fake.  How can you tell if they are scrappers?
> 
> BTW I bought a lot of 100 pins from parrotsandpins (formerly nannub I think)
> 
> I am wondering if I should ask for a refund??



Based upon my personal experience with nannub, I would never recommend to anyone that they purchase and trade her pins.  Yes, I would ask for a refund.


----------



## drscruf

Well, after reading this entire thread, and with an upcoming trip to WDW for my 40th bday, I went out on eBay and purchased an assortment of pins for me and my kids (and Mom) to trade. More or less to have fun, pass time on line. We're not in it to make money and we're not hard core collectors.

So, I've won many auctions from more than a few sellers. Mostly, I've stuck to individual pins from a same seller. For example, bidding on a pin I really like, than bidding on a few others from the same person to save on shipping and build a trader group.

I guess that I don't want to be part of the problem and frankly, I don't think we'll have any problem trading scrappers for scrappers with CM (unknowingly), but I really don't want to trade with other guests that take this seriously.

Anyway, it seems to me that even if I look the pin up on pinpics, even if there's no scrapper warning, it could still be a scrapper, right?


----------



## Broncobilly83

drscruf said:


> Anyway, it seems to me that even if I look the pin up on pinpics, even if there's no scrapper warning, it could still be a scrapper, right?



Very true. Pin Pics does a very good job at highlighting and warning the pin community about scrappers, but unless they are told about it to begin with, they would not know to have a warning up

Bill


----------



## LoriABil

I bought a pin on e-bay (I usually will buy one at a time for DS) from pin.mania and while it doesn't have the tell-tale "oil" smell, it does have some color inconsistencies.  I will buy a "real" one from another trader and compare, and let you know.  I was just curious if anyone else has bought from this ebay-er.  Thanks!

Lori B.


----------



## DiSnEyLvR76

Was intersted in buying a couple of pins from Pin Cravings which is run by carmello1 on ebay...does anyone know if they're legit? Thanks!


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Another resource I use to identify scrappers is dizpins.com.  I google search dizpins known scrappers and then I click on the result.  This website does a great job showing pictures as well.  Pin pics is good, but I am aware of pins that are being scrapped and pin pics does not have a warning for these.  As always, "nothing is guaranteed authentic unless it has been purchased by you directly from Disney."


----------



## opaleyes

I have some eBay sellers to add to the good list! I just received HK Disneyland pins from bestpinstore and toy-treasure. They are perfect! The ones from toy-treasure came on their original card backs, still sealed in the original plastic bag. The one from bestpinstore came sealed in its original bag (was a mystery pin) AND she wrapped it in a real HK Disneyland shopping bag and included a HKDL brochure/park map and a sticker. Such a fun package to open to go with a gorgeous pin.


----------



## Goofy442

Cardsfann18 said:


> I'm sorry about your experience. Often, if you ask for a refund they will give it to you. Also could I ask who the seller was. Thanks



Thank You, it says amazing_gifts2008 also I missed that they came straight from China that should have been a red flag, Live and learn.


----------



## mamapajama

I just looked at some of my pins from WDW still on the card and not all of them have ODPT on the back.  I bought from a seller that had all but 3 positive feedback and those three were neutral because of long ship time...but the seller has in the auction to allow up to 14 days for shipping. So if that's in the auction and you bid, I don't see how you can give less than positive feedback for that. But anyway....I just looked at all of them. Some (like the bottle caps) we bought in a store but many of the others I don't remember how we got them. They all look ok to me. My daughter has them on a bulletin board in her room and they are memories of our trips so if they are "fake" i'm not too upset about it because they look fine and she is happy.
i guess i will look at the ones I bought closely when they arrive and see.


----------



## Belle Ella

Has anyone ahd any experience with MousePins4U? I purchased some from them ages ago and never even thought about there being scammers selling scrappers. I _think_ all of the ones I received are legit, but I doubt I could really tell a scrapper from the real deal if my life depended on it.


----------



## Kara

my kids are older and I thought pin trading would be great for them. But then I read this!! I was going to get some on ebay to take but now I dont know what to do!


----------



## Kara

anyone buy from pins1217?


----------



## TeenaS

Kara said:


> my kids are older and I thought pin trading would be great for them. But then I read this!! I was going to get some on ebay to take but now I dont know what to do!



Don't let all of this stop your children from the thrill and fun of pin trading.  If you are purchasing pins from ebay, the information here about reputable sellers is the way to go.  It's a fun thing to do, kids love it and as long as you just stay with reputable sellers, you'll be fine.  If one of your kids should fall in love with a pin they see on a CM lanyard, trade for it and you see it looks a bit questionable, it's not a biggy.  If the kids love the pin, that's what counts.


----------



## Broncobilly83

Kara said:


> anyone buy from pins1217?



Looking at the auctions, I would say they might be safe, as they are not selling lots at a time, just individuals, some are still carded, and some of them have not had scrappers reported. It looks like they are professional sellers though, if that means anything

Anyone else have any thoughts on the seller?


----------



## blockscrappers

Kara said:


> anyone buy from pins1217?


I agree with TeenaS I've just came back from WDW and there are so many scrappers that I have decided to collect the pins that I am missing (scrappers or not) I have decided that the fun is in the hunt if I can be a more savvy trader and avoid some bad pins by being aware of what they look like then so be it.  I don't pay a fortune for my traders and only buy from ebayers that I feel are honestly trying to sell good pins.  Anyway take that for what it is worth and have a great time!


----------



## webbmom

We just got back, and pin trading was a highlight of our trip.


----------



## MountNittany

Kara said:


> my kids are older and I thought pin trading would be great for them. But then I read this!! I was going to get some on ebay to take but now I dont know what to do!


Don't let it get in the way of the fun. While it's important not to pollute the lanyards with fake pins (which prevents other traders from getting legit pins) it will ruin your fun if you worry about it. Next time, just make sure you are buying real pins.


blockscrappers said:


> I agree with TeenaS I've just came back from WDW and there are so many scrappers that I have decided to collect the pins that I am missing (scrappers or not) I have decided that the fun is in the hunt if I can be a more savvy trader and avoid some bad pins by being aware of what they look like then so be it.  I don't pay a fortune for my traders and only buy from ebayers that I feel are honestly trying to sell good pins.  Anyway take that for what it is worth and have a great time!


----------



## MountNittany

Anything more on thewill?


----------



## Broncobilly83

MountNittany said:


> Anything more on thewill?



I bought 4-5 pins from him. Quick shipping, but I can not be sure if scrappers or not, since all of the ones I bought were still on their cards. I did not buy any loose


----------



## MountNittany

Broncobilly83 said:


> I bought 4-5 pins from him. Quick shipping, but I can not be sure if scrappers or not, since all of the ones I bought were still on their cards. I did not buy any loose



I trust that they are all real, but there was a debate about whether or not the same person bid up all of his pins so that he could get a higher price.


----------



## opaleyes

Had more recent, good experiences with:
kather99
newdestinynow
joynpeace
meekd100
akai34711

I need to stop buying individual pins on ebay, or I won't have any left on my wish list when I get to the parks!


----------



## nym4588

Has anyone had any dealings with "Majestic78."  I did a thread search on this site and nothing came up so hopefully this hasn't already been asked and answered.  The seller has a lot of hidden Mickey pins that are sold for around .99 each. However, I don't see any pin lots, which might be a good sign. He also doesn't have an overwhelming amount of current auctions.  I'm not sure if he's legit or not.  Thanks!


----------



## MountNittany

nym4588 said:


> Has anyone had any dealings with "Majestic78."  I did a thread search on this site and nothing came up so hopefully this hasn't already been asked and answered.  The seller has a lot of hidden Mickey pins that are sold for around .99 each. However, I don't see any pin lots, which might be a good sign. He also doesn't have an overwhelming amount of current auctions.  I'm not sure if he's legit or not.  Thanks!



I've never had experience with him before... not sure if he is legit or not.


----------



## MountNittany

I just ordered a bunch of pins from a bunch of sellers. I ordered the majority from sleepys_emporium (they have really cheap grab bags!) with eBay bucks and Bing Cashback rewards, and I know that they will be authentic. Then, I had fun ordering 10 pins from 8 different sellers that have the cheapest individual pins just to test out the sellers. I will report on each one as soon as I get the pin.

Here are the 8 sellers:
mousepins4u
realfastpins
travelinwynns
zoom_time
ezpinner
jeffreyyoung
sunshinesunwear
gold747


----------



## MountNittany

I can probably say that ezpinner and travelinwynns are the same seller because I received the exact same email from them both, except that the name at the end was changed.



> Hi,
> We received your payment, thank you. Your package will be shipped tomorrow. Please notify us when your package arrives.
> Thanks again
> (Freddie/Johnna)


----------



## Broncobilly83

MountNittany said:


> I trust that they are all real, but there was a debate about whether or not the same person bid up all of his pins so that he could get a higher price.



Oh, I totally forgot about that until you said it. As far as I can tell, there was no issue with shill bidding. Yes, I had one or two others bidding against me at the same time, but they had decent feedback and looked like they were like me, trying to get great deals on these pins.


----------



## vmk_wdw

This may sound odd but i am selln disney pins in bulk on ebay I have decided that i do not want to collect the pins any long. I thought it would help you all out in your collecting. id be happy to share my ebay name if anyone is interested.


----------



## MountNittany

Broncobilly83 said:


> Oh, I totally forgot about that until you said it. As far as I can tell, there was no issue with shill bidding. Yes, I had one or two others bidding against me at the same time, but they had decent feedback and looked like they were like me, trying to get great deals on these pins.



Alright, I must have misunderstood the posts.


----------



## pixiewings71

vmk_wdw said:


> This may sound odd but i am selln disney pins in bulk on ebay I have decided that i do not want to collect the pins any long. I thought it would help you all out in your collecting. id be happy to share my ebay name if anyone is interested.



You're going to go ahead and list the rest?  Yes, please, list your eBay name.  I'll give you a good review here, our "trade" went great.


----------



## petals

MountNittany said:


> And scrappers are pins that were made with low quality materials and are basically "illegal" because they were not allowed by Disney and should not have the backstamp.



If scrappers have the backstamp how can you tell the difference?


----------



## petals

I think I got most of my ebay ones from thewill. I've enver noticed anything wrong with these.... I've just ordered from amazing_gifts though who I see are on your bad list should be interesting now to see if I can tell the difference if they're fake! Also amazing gifts only has 4 negative comments and only one of those mentions scrappers! A member blocked me before as well because they sold disney pins as fully tradable but when they came they were only cheap fakes plus they overcharged on postage.. I hate it when they know you'll be able to see on the package anyway how much postage cost!

Here is my pin collection btw... colour is bad because of way I scanned them not the actual pins> I know the timon and pumbaa one is fake I actually got this in animal kingdom off a cast member and they told me it was a fake but i liked it so they gave me a mickey back and let me off with it without giving a pin  Anyone that knows anything about them bearing in mind that colour is off with the scanner can you look and tell me if there's any there that stand out as fakes please and thank you
Clickie

Kenerbean was the ebay user that blocked me because I questioned about postage costs! Plus they were selling non pin trading badges... 
I've just found a scrapper in my collection so looking up ebayer I got that from as well will post asif


----------



## petals

Dang can't find who I bought the scrapper from but in my list pintraderz is no longer on ebay so at a guess it could be them...
I also notice that pins1217 and nazarena 2000 are selling same scrapper I have! Note I haven't dealt with either of them just looking up the scrapper I have and they have the same one maybe pic is wrong on their part or something i don't know

Also a question on pinpics there's a picture of one of my pins but colouring is ever so slightly different but it doesn't mention scrappers being around for this pin so what way do I take that is it just their picture or my pin not being real?


----------



## MountNittany

petals said:


> If scrappers have the backstamp how can you tell the difference?


It is very difficult to tell the difference, and that's why people get away with trading them. There are going to be scrappers in your collection, and you will never know that they are scrappers.

Some signs of a scrapper are:


Rough edges
Holes that should be punched out filled with silver (check pinpics, some pins intentionally have holes filled in with silver)
I have found that most legit pins have consistent font... scrappers will often have a close but not the same font on them
Dimples in the paint
Poor quality
Low weight
Off-coloration
Oily smell
Official logo that is out of proportion (compare to a bought rack pin)
Also look at the pinpics.com description of the pin, they will often have ways listed on how to spot a scrapper.



petals said:


> Here is my pin collection btw... colour is bad because of way I scanned them not the actual pins> I know the timon and pumbaa one is fake I actually got this in animal kingdom off a cast member and they told me it was a fake but i liked it so they gave me a mickey back and let me off with it without giving a pin  Anyone that knows anything about them bearing in mind that colour is off with the scanner can you look and tell me if there's any there that stand out as fakes please and thank you
> Clickie


Nice collection! It's really tough to tell if a pin is fake by a picture. The pins on pinpics will have a slightly different color than the one you are holding even if they are both real.


petals said:


> Also a question on pinpics there's a picture of one of my pins but colouring is ever so slightly different but it doesn't mention scrappers being around for this pin so what way do I take that is it just their picture or my pin not being real?


Read above


----------



## MountNittany

I received my first pin from MousePins4U today. I believe that it is a scrapper, as I expected, but I will check it against my other pins and against PinPics to make sure. I probably will leave neutral feedback as I don't have enough pins to see if they sell all scrappers, and also put them on the Orange list.


----------



## MountNittany

double post


----------



## surfergirl602

petals said:


> I think I got most of my ebay ones from thewill. I've enver noticed anything wrong with these.... I've just ordered from amazing_gifts though who I see are on your bad list should be interesting now to see if I can tell the difference if they're fake! Also amazing gifts only has 4 negative comments and only one of those mentions scrappers! A member blocked me before as well because they sold disney pins as fully tradable but when they came they were only cheap fakes plus they overcharged on postage.. I hate it when they know you'll be able to see on the package anyway how much postage cost!
> 
> Here is my pin collection btw... colour is bad because of way I scanned them not the actual pins> I know the timon and pumbaa one is fake I actually got this in animal kingdom off a cast member and they told me it was a fake but i liked it so they gave me a mickey back and let me off with it without giving a pin  Anyone that knows anything about them bearing in mind that colour is off with the scanner can you look and tell me if there's any there that stand out as fakes please and thank you
> Clickie
> 
> Kenerbean was the ebay user that blocked me because I questioned about postage costs! Plus they were selling non pin trading badges...
> I've just found a scrapper in my collection so looking up ebayer I got that from as well will post asif



I believe the dalmation RUFF! one is a scrapper.  I'll have to see where I found that information.  We had it at one point, but got rid of it because it was fake.  The kids retraded it.  

ETA:  here's the link.  http://pinpics.com/cgi-bin/pin.cgi?pin=26481&sid=2069.1277754302


----------



## MountNittany

surfergirl602 said:


> I believe the dalmation RUFF! one is a scrapper.  I'll have to see where I found that information.  We had it at one point, but got rid of it because it was fake.  The kids retraded it.



There is a legit Ruff! pin, and the coloring may be off because of the scanner.
http://pinpics.com/cgi-bin/pin.cgi?pin=26481&sid=2084.1277754433.v2


----------



## petals

Yeah I think the RUFF one I have is real.. I got it in parks off a cm a few years back though *** can't be 100% sure the only one I found that stood out as a scrapper isDuewy He's meant to have a red strip on his hat and when I look closely at the pin there's two slight dips either side of his face and a bit scratchy on the side


----------



## pixiewings71

Petals, does your Jiminy snowflake have 2 small nubs on the back by the pin post? If not it's a scrapper.  If so it's good!!   You have a nice collection there, I really like them.


----------



## TeenaS

Someone mentioned being upset with an ebay seller because the actual postage on the package was more than they charged in the transaction.  I don't sell on ebay but I do buy and just like when I purchase from Disney Store and other retailers on line, the postage and handling charges include more than just postage.  It can include cost of packaging (whether box or padded envelope), driving to and from post office (gas and wear/tear on vehicle), etc.  Therefore, when a package comes to me and I see the actual postage was $2.78 but I paid $4.00 for shipping/handling on ebay, I really don't think that's something to get upset about.  JMO obviously.


----------



## MountNittany

petals said:


> Yeah I think the RUFF one I have is real.. I got it in parks off a cm a few years back though *** can't be 100% sure the only one I found that stood out as a scrapper isDuewy He's meant to have a red strip on his hat and when I look closely at the pin there's two slight dips either side of his face and a bit scratchy on the side


Dewy looks like a scrapper, the cuts are rough along the right side.

And the snowflakes are very commonly scrapped, as pixie said, and you just need to look for the nubs. If it has them, you're good.


----------



## petals

pixiewings71 said:


> Petals, does your Jiminy snowflake have 2 small nubs on the back by the pin post? If not it's a scrapper.  If so it's good!!   You have a nice collection there, I really like them.



Thanks you  Colour is a bit off from the scanner.. there's one where Ariels hair looks grey lol it's red on the pin though that pin is legit I bought it in the park  

Jiminy only had one nub but can see a mark where the second possibly was? I dunno it could be a scrapper. I like it either way  



MountNittany said:


> Dewy looks like a scrapper, the cuts are rough along the right side.
> 
> And the snowflakes are very commonly scrapped, as pixie said, and you just need to look for the nubs. If it has them, you're good.


Dewy is definately a scrapper his hat is wrong colour and everything  Think I've got the right one from sleepy's emporium on ebay now though fingers crossed  



TeenaS said:


> Someone mentioned being upset with an ebay seller because the actual postage on the package was more than they charged in the transaction.  I don't sell on ebay but I do buy and just like when I purchase from Disney Store and other retailers on line, the postage and handling charges include more than just postage.  It can include cost of packaging (whether box or padded envelope), driving to and from post office (gas and wear/tear on vehicle), etc.  Therefore, when a package comes to me and I see the actual postage was $2.78 but I paid $4.00 for shipping/handling on ebay, I really don't think that's something to get upset about.  JMO obviously.



I get that when there's a small difference like the above mentioned but when it says on package something like 1.40 and it's only put in a small brown envelope and then you're charged something like 8 or 10 or more dollars I don't get that and I have had dealings with some ebayers who were honest and when they went to post it if it cost less they would refund difference which is fair enough


----------



## MountNittany

petals said:


> Dewy is definately a scrapper his hat is wrong colour and everything  Think I've got the right one from sleepy's emporium on ebay now though fingers crossed



Well good luck 

Well I received my 1 pin from MousePins4U today, and it is definitely a scrapper. There is a lot wrong with it, and I am not going to write everything here. I cannot put them on the *red list* though because I only bought one pin from them. I messaged the seller, and he said that he got the majority of his pins from a WDW dealer in Florida (not sure if that is a scrapper seller or not) and he said he knew about scrappers.

Has anyone else had any experience with MousePins4U? I'll probably put him on the orange list, or make a new yellow list for not enough information.


----------



## MountNittany

More pins came today...

zoom_time: Obvious scrapper, as expected. Dull finish on pin, strange font for the Hidden Mickey identification and inside of the ODPT logo. Rough edges.

sunshinesunwear: Obvious scrapper. Dull finish. Font again is strange, matches font inside of old ODPT logo of other scrappers I have bought (the year 2007 is more of a comical font compared to the legit pins I have, if you know what I mean)

gold747: Obvious scrapper. The post is bent 45° to the left. Low LE, and LE identification font and the font of the year inside of the ODPT logo aren't correct.


I wouldn't buy from any of these sellers. I may either put them on the red list, or make a new yellow list for not enough information, except for the sellers that already have reports.


----------



## pixiewings71

TeenaS said:


> Someone mentioned being upset with an ebay seller because the actual postage on the package was more than they charged in the transaction.  I don't sell on ebay but I do buy and just like when I purchase from Disney Store and other retailers on line, the postage and handling charges include more than just postage.  It can include cost of packaging (whether box or padded envelope), driving to and from post office (gas and wear/tear on vehicle), etc.  Therefore, when a package comes to me and I see the actual postage was $2.78 but I paid $4.00 for shipping/handling on ebay, I really don't think that's something to get upset about.  JMO obviously.



That was a different thread, the seller refused to combine shipping so the buyer was angry about it.  


I purchased some pins from domimgood, some I suspected were going to be scrappers but honestly I didn't care, I wanted to give them to DD for her collection and have no plans to ever trade them (for instance her favorite fairy is Fawn and her nickname is Jadeybug (her name is Jade), this seller had a Fawn w/a ladybug pin so I bought it for DD), I also wanted a set of the Nemo pins in the fish bags to display in our bathroom but didn't want to worry about ruining a "good" set so I bought a set assuming they were scrappers.  When I got them I looked them over and they looked good!!! But the next day I looked closer (and in better lighting) and realized they were all scrappers, unfortunately I had already left feedback saying they were good.   I'm upset with myself for not looking better before leaving feedback but wanted to report back that domimgood is definitely a red list seller.


----------



## MountNittany

pixiewings71 said:


> That was a different thread, the seller refused to combine shipping so the buyer was angry about it.
> 
> 
> I purchased some pins from domimgood, some I suspected were going to be scrappers but honestly I didn't care, I wanted to give them to DD for her collection and have no plans to ever trade them (for instance her favorite fairy is Fawn and her nickname is Jadeybug (her name is Jade), this seller had a Fawn w/a ladybug pin so I bought it for DD), I also wanted a set of the Nemo pins in the fish bags to display in our bathroom but didn't want to worry about ruining a "good" set so I bought a set assuming they were scrappers.  When I got them I looked them over and they looked good!!! But the next day I looked closer (and in better lighting) and realized they were all scrappers, unfortunately I had already left feedback saying they were good.   I'm upset with myself for not looking better before leaving feedback but wanted to report back that domimgood is definitely a red list seller.



Thanks for the report, I'll update it later today, along with my 4 sellers.


----------



## daisy 'n donald

so, hi, i'm new!
and i've read this whole thread, and now i don't know what to do
when dh and i went to wdw in '08 we started pin trading....we each bought the lanyard with a starter set and went from there...
we then started just buying packs of ones we didn't want so we'd have some to trade...
we plan on going back in sept, and i thought why not get some cheap ones we don't want so we have some to start off with in the parks....(our last vacation we didn't seem to really stick on budget, this time we'd like to)

there are a lot of sellers on ebay who aren't listed on the first page here...most of them are selling bulk lots....is it safe to assume that most of the bulk sellers are selling scrappers? even if they are not listed on the first page?

what would, then, be the best way to obtain pins just to trade?  buy some individual pins from one person, and hope they combine shipping?  
i'm having a hard time with buying just one, because i feel like "hey, i just bought that one, i can't trade it" or, if i buy it just to trade it, i'm taking it away from someone who would really want to buy it to own it...

also, if someone is selling a set, are those normally not scrappers?  or does it depend on the seller?

reading this thread has blown my mind, and i had no idea people out there are doing this...turns out, i traded for a scrapper...its ok b/c its ariel, and i really wanted it, and prob won't trade it for anything...but still, i'm bummed that i don't have a real one....
so, now with mind blown, i have no idea what to do, and we're just trying to find the most cost effective way to continue this habit...we really enjoyed it last time, and would like to do it again...

thanks!


----------



## TeenaS

daisy 'n donald said:


> so, hi, i'm new!
> and i've read this whole thread, and now i don't know what to do
> when dh and i went to wdw in '08 we started pin trading....we each bought the lanyard with a starter set and went from there...
> we then started just buying packs of ones we didn't want so we'd have some to trade...
> we plan on going back in sept, and i thought why not get some cheap ones we don't want so we have some to start off with in the parks....(our last vacation we didn't seem to really stick on budget, this time we'd like to)
> 
> there are a lot of sellers on ebay who aren't listed on the first page here...most of them are selling bulk lots....is it safe to assume that most of the bulk sellers are selling scrappers? even if they are not listed on the first page?
> 
> what would, then, be the best way to obtain pins just to trade?  buy some individual pins from one person, and hope they combine shipping?
> i'm having a hard time with buying just one, because i feel like "hey, i just bought that one, i can't trade it" or, if i buy it just to trade it, i'm taking it away from someone who would really want to buy it to own it...
> 
> also, if someone is selling a set, are those normally not scrappers?  or does it depend on the seller?
> 
> reading this thread has blown my mind, and i had no idea people out there are doing this...turns out, i traded for a scrapper...its ok b/c its ariel, and i really wanted it, and prob won't trade it for anything...but still, i'm bummed that i don't have a real one....
> so, now with mind blown, i have no idea what to do, and we're just trying to find the most cost effective way to continue this habit...we really enjoyed it last time, and would like to do it again...
> 
> thanks!



You can contact one of the sellers listed as green sellers here ... send them a message through ebay and ask if they have 25 or 50 (I don't know how many you want) pins they would sell you and for how much.  Ask the shipping costs too.  Tell them you just want authentic Disney trading pins and that you don't care what they are since you are buying them to trade but you only want authentic official Disney trading pins.  I did that recently with MUBUNNY and was pleased with the pins he sent and the price and from what I can see, they were all authentic official Disney trading pins.  I've also had luck buying that way with gitanoman.


----------



## MountNittany

daisy 'n donald said:


> so, hi, i'm new!
> and i've read this whole thread, and now i don't know what to do
> when dh and i went to wdw in '08 we started pin trading....we each bought the lanyard with a starter set and went from there...
> we then started just buying packs of ones we didn't want so we'd have some to trade...
> we plan on going back in sept, and i thought why not get some cheap ones we don't want so we have some to start off with in the parks....(our last vacation we didn't seem to really stick on budget, this time we'd like to)
> 
> there are a lot of sellers on ebay who aren't listed on the first page here...most of them are selling bulk lots....is it safe to assume that most of the bulk sellers are selling scrappers? even if they are not listed on the first page?
> 
> what would, then, be the best way to obtain pins just to trade?  buy some individual pins from one person, and hope they combine shipping?
> i'm having a hard time with buying just one, because i feel like "hey, i just bought that one, i can't trade it" or, if i buy it just to trade it, i'm taking it away from someone who would really want to buy it to own it...
> 
> also, if someone is selling a set, are those normally not scrappers?  or does it depend on the seller?
> 
> reading this thread has blown my mind, and i had no idea people out there are doing this...turns out, i traded for a scrapper...its ok b/c its ariel, and i really wanted it, and prob won't trade it for anything...but still, i'm bummed that i don't have a real one....
> so, now with mind blown, i have no idea what to do, and we're just trying to find the most cost effective way to continue this habit...we really enjoyed it last time, and would like to do it again...
> 
> thanks!


Thanks for taking the time to read our thread .

I pm'd you a great seller's name who is on the green list and is selling cheap lots.


----------



## MountNittany

TeenaS said:


> You can contact one of the sellers listed as green sellers here ... send them a message through ebay and ask if they have 25 or 50 (I don't know how many you want) pins they would sell you and for how much.  Ask the shipping costs too.  Tell them you just want authentic Disney trading pins and that you don't care what they are since you are buying them to trade but you only want authentic official Disney trading pins.  I did that recently with MUBUNNY and was pleased with the pins he sent and the price and from what I can see, they were all authentic official Disney trading pins.  I've also had luck buying that way with gitanoman.



Mubunny is great, she just doesn't often have pins up. I bought my trading pins from her last year.


----------



## pixiewings71

Mubunny is great, I've emailed her and she's put together a lot for me with no problems.  I've also done that with Pinderellas_Castle & Gitanoman, in fact right now I'm basically getting all of my pins from Gitanoman, Karen is great!  I was disappointed with the pins I got from domimgood, last time I bought from them some of what I got was great.   But no more buying from them now.  
But yes Daisy n Donald, I would just use the green listed sellers on the first page and go from there.  And most of those sellers DO combine shipping for you.


----------



## MountNittany

Restructure of the thread tonight... update tomorrow


----------



## daisy 'n donald

thanks for the advice everyone!
as much as i've used ebay, i've never really ever directly contacted a seller....and i honestly didn't think of that as an option here....
i'll definitely stick with the green sellers!

thanks again!


----------



## pixiewings71

I've never had any problems contacting sellers and asking about a lot.  I did have one tell me once that they didn't have enough when I asked (I asked for a lot of 50, they only had 40 not listed) so we made a deal on the lot of 40, we set a time for her to list the Buy It Now and at that time I bought the lot.  We did it thru eBay so everyone was protected and it was very easy.


----------



## daisy 'n donald

just one more question (for now)
how much is a good price to pay per pin?  (that would make it worth it to purchase this way rather than buying random sets at the park just to trade?)
and how many would be a good amount to get so that we have enough to trade?  last time we only started with it the day before we were leaving the park, this time we plan on trading every day...

thanks!


----------



## pixiewings71

I try to pay no more then $3 per pin plus shipping.  So under $5.  It's not a cheap hobby to do the right way.   That's why I plan on listing my pins (all legit so far as I can tell) for $3 and up.  I have some listed now that are hard to find LE's, they are listed for $9.99 and up.


----------



## TeenaS

daisy 'n donald said:


> just one more question (for now)
> how much is a good price to pay per pin?  (that would make it worth it to purchase this way rather than buying random sets at the park just to trade?)
> and how many would be a good amount to get so that we have enough to trade?  last time we only started with it the day before we were leaving the park, this time we plan on trading every day...
> 
> thanks!



I think my last lot from MUBUNNY was 25 pins for $35 which includes all shipping and handling.  I sent him a message on ebay and that's what he had available.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I've paid $1.50 to $1.80 per pin, using combined shipping.  The first pin costs around $4.  These are auctions where the pin starts around $.99.  I bid on pins that I believe no scrappers exist.  I use pinpics and dizpins to verify.


----------



## disneydad74

I purchased some pins from pinpointe. 8 of them have the mickey heads stamped in the back and only one of them the pattern goes off the edgs. the others have the lip. 2 of those have some very rough edges. I have contacted the seller and are awaiting his/her reply.


----------



## pixiewings71

Thanks for the info disneydad, can you let us know what happens?


----------



## MountNittany

My 4 12-pin Grab Bags from sleepys_emporium was amazing! I got 4 WDI pins, and I believe that all of them are real (maybe not the badge it's not glossy). I'll post pics of the lot later. Anyways, about 12 were fakes, but that is obviously going to happen because of the polluted system now. I would highly suggest them!


----------



## pixiewings71

And some of the pins are really hard to tell if they are scrappers.....
On my eBay page I say that I try really hard not to sell scrappers but that some might slip through because some are so well done.


----------



## disneydad74

pixiewings71 said:


> Thanks for the info disneydad, can you let us know what happens?



the seller emailed me and apologized if some scrappers got through. said i could either get a refund or she would replace the pins. very good to deal with and quick to respond to emails. could tell she was concerned about sending possible scrappers to her buyers.


----------



## MountNittany

Okay, it's too late tonight, but tomorrow I'll post all of my reviews of sellers, and update the list.


----------



## petals

the first pins that I ordered from ebay arrived today the ones from fox_trading_co. I'm not sure about scrappers but I got six pins and the front of one is scratched and the point on the back of another is slightly bent downwards and on another the colour is wrong on the shirt according to pinpics andthe mickey's embossed on another doesn't look quite right... I'm not sure of scrappers but I'd say these could be... I like the pins eitherways!


----------



## horselover

Has anyone done business with ebay seller: chadcass3?  Has 100% positive feedback for 3384 transactions.  I'm considering buying a 25 lot from him or her.  Any feedback would be appreciated.  TIA.


----------



## petals

Got two more lots of pins I'd ordered today. Ones from totaljohn all appear fine.
amazing_gifts2008 on the otherhand there are definate scrappers in there according to info from pinpics.
Doesn't matter to much to me *** I like them anyways


----------



## MountNittany

horselover said:


> Has anyone done business with ebay seller: chadcass3?  Has 100% positive feedback for 3384 transactions.  I'm considering buying a 25 lot from him or her.  Any feedback would be appreciated.  TIA.



I never pay attention to feedback, the mass populace does not even know about scrappers, or if they do they are too afraid to leave negative feedback. And I have not dealt with him, but he looks a little iffy. I notice a few pins I have recently received scrappers of, but they could be legit too.


----------



## MountNittany

(quoting my own post for the guide)


MountNittany said:


> zoom_time: Obvious scrapper, as expected. Dull finish on pin, strange font for the Hidden Mickey identification and inside of the ODPT logo. Rough edges.
> 
> sunshinesunwear: Obvious scrapper. Dull finish. Font again is strange, matches font inside of old ODPT logo of other scrappers I have bought (the year 2007 is more of a comical font compared to the legit pins I have, if you know what I mean)
> 
> gold747: Obvious scrapper. The post is bent 45° to the left. Low LE, and LE identification font and the font of the year inside of the ODPT logo aren't correct.


Updates and new reviews:

claribella76: I bought a 50 grab bag, and honestly, I received about 50% scrappers. Not a bad turnout, actually. Luckily, I liked all of her pins, so I kept the scrappers. Probably orange.

realfastpins: NOT REAL FAST!!!!  Still haven't received my two pins after 2 weeks of waiting. Probably scrappers anyways.

travelinwynns: SCRAPPER! I only bought one pin, but already on red list. He kept telling me that he traded his pins with cast members, but I don't buy it. Did refund my money though. SAME AS EZPINNER, SHE IS HIS WIFE.

ezpinner: Read above.

jeffreyyoung: Scrapper. Only two pins though, so really can't make a call.

sunshinesunwear: Scrapper, but refunded money no questions asked. They said that they will "investigate the issue further".

flobtech: She is selling pins to offset the cost of surgery. Received one scrapper, but I believe she is trying to sell real pins. It was a lot of 3 frisbee-themed pins. They are from her personal collection, so I don't doubt the pins, and I am completely happy.

I have updated the list before this post, and tomorrow I'll update it with this post. Also, I'll edit this post with the responses from the sellers when I emailed them.


----------



## ppony

Hello all. I'm stumbling on this thread late. I collect pins but only ones that I love or that have meaning to me so I don't trade. It never occured to me that people qould and could put out fakes. Yep, babe in the woods I know. I tend to pay a lot more for the pins I get since  A I buy when I'm at WDW and  then I buy what I like on eBay or wherever. But I've got my eye on a few pins that are about $20 a piece and the thought of them possibly being scrappers freaks me out. I worry about feedback numbers less than a thousand with these people because I worry about them having been closed under another name and starting up again ya know?  What is the best way to arm one's self going into a purchase like that? (I'm still reading this thread but it's HUGE so I'm starting w/ recent and going backwards. I'm sure this has been answered, I'm just not there yet)  THNK YOU for your patience w/ me.


----------



## pixiewings71

Well research whether the pin you are looking for has been scrapped or not....also check their return policy.  If they will take the pin back then maybe go for it. Another thing to do is check other pins they have up, research if they are scrapped or not and make a decision using that information. Finally trust your gut instinct, if it feels off it probably is.


----------



## ppony

pixiewings71 said:


> Well research whether the pin you are looking for has been scrapped or not....also check their return policy.  If they will take the pin back then maybe go for it. Another thing to do is check other pins they have up, research if they are scrapped or not and make a decision using that information. Finally trust your gut instinct, if it feels off it probably is.



THANKS much! Of course, the first post in this thread is pretty helpful.  I get so easily overwhelmed. Sometimes I just need info distilled or I'll go on overload.   It stinks to be losing one's mental faculties at 40.


----------



## petals

here's a little spot the possible scrapper question for those of you that know more about them than me.. I got another three pins today.. One I believe is genuine the other two I question. Basically had all three of the pins already but wanted some to trade in parks so got doubles so I wouldn't be tempted to keep them but then: 




Both have gold backs, The darker pluto has waffle design with pin trading 2002 mickey head and @ disney made in chine in box underneath on back
The yellow one has plain gold back with pin trading 2008  and @disney china in box underneath...
Both actually have glossy finish and no rough edges or anything... Is one of them a scrapper or possibly just a different later version of similar pin? 





Colour isn't 100% on that pic from the scanner but you can see one is a brighter shade of pink than the other. 
The darker pin is slight rougher at the bottom and for some reason looks bigger even though they are same size face to face.
On back both are silver with same info Hidden mickey pin 1 of 5 in rectangle, mickey head pin trading 2008 underneath and beside that rectangle with @disney china
Only difference I see is rectangle with disney appears slightly longer on darker pin. 
Brighter pink also has slight dips in the face that can only be noticed holding the pin at a certain angle

So are any of those scrappers do you think?


----------



## MountNittany

ppony said:


> THANKS much! Of course, *the first post in this thread is pretty helpful.*  I get so easily overwhelmed. Sometimes I just need info distilled or I'll go on overload.   It stinks to be losing one's mental faculties at 40.


Thanks 
Like pixie said, check pinpics for possible scrappers, and check this list. Although it is not completely accurate, we try our best. I have found that most individual pins are not scrappers, with few exceptions. There may be a seller that sells scrappers but takes the time to list them all individually. Or, the seller may be selling 99.99% real pins, but that one scrapper gets through.


petals said:


> here's a little spot the possible scrapper question for those of you that know more about them than me.. I got another three pins today.. One I believe is genuine the other two I question. Basically had all three of the pins already but wanted some to trade in parks so got doubles so I wouldn't be tempted to keep them but then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both have gold backs, The darker pluto has waffle design with pin trading 2002 mickey head and @ disney made in chine in box underneath on back
> The yellow one has plain gold back with pin trading 2008  and @disney china in box underneath...
> Both actually have glossy finish and no rough edges or anything... Is one of them a scrapper or possibly just a different later version of similar pin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colour isn't 100% on that pic from the scanner but you can see one is a brighter shade of pink than the other.
> The darker pin is slight rougher at the bottom and for some reason looks bigger even though they are same size face to face.
> On back both are silver with same info Hidden mickey pin 1 of 5 in rectangle, mickey head pin trading 2008 underneath and beside that rectangle with @disney china
> Only difference I see is rectangle with disney appears slightly longer on darker pin.
> Brighter pink also has slight dips in the face that can only be noticed holding the pin at a certain angle
> 
> So are any of those scrappers do you think?


They could be... but Disney seriously has low quality control. I know both are possible scrappers, because I had both as scrappers at some point. The best way that I have found to identify scrappers is to compare the official logo between rack pins you bought at the park, and the pins you question (of course, keep in mind new/old backstamp). The font should be exactly the same (sometimes older pins have a slightly different font), and the logo should look the same. If you could post a close up picture of the official logo, we could probably have a good idea.


----------



## ppony

MountNittany said:


> Thanks
> Like pixie said, check pinpics for possible scrappers, and check this list. Although it is not completely accurate, we try our best. I have found that most individual pins are not scrappers, with few exceptions. There may be a seller that sells scrappers but takes the time to list them all individually. Or, the seller may be selling 99.99% real pins, but that one scrapper gets through.



  When it doubt, start at the beginning right? 

Good tips there and here.   I never buy more than 1 at a time and tho it can still be fake, as mentioned, if they allow returns then that's a pretty good indicator that it's worth the risk.   THANKS!!!   I already have my esnipe bid a-waitin' to bid. Haven't bought a pin in about 9 months.  Happy trading guys!


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I would like some input from everyone on this thread.  What do you think about ebay seller starwars-weekends-2010.  He has pins on cards for $1.19.  Do these seem legit or scrappers on the black cards?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## pixiewings71

petals said:


> here's a little spot the possible scrapper question for those of you that know more about them than me.. I got another three pins today.. One I believe is genuine the other two I question. Basically had all three of the pins already but wanted some to trade in parks so got doubles so I wouldn't be tempted to keep them but then:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both have gold backs, The darker pluto has waffle design with pin trading 2002 mickey head and @ disney made in chine in box underneath on back
> The yellow one has plain gold back with pin trading 2008  and @disney china in box underneath...
> Both actually have glossy finish and no rough edges or anything... Is one of them a scrapper or possibly just a different later version of similar pin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colour isn't 100% on that pic from the scanner but you can see one is a brighter shade of pink than the other.
> The darker pin is slight rougher at the bottom and for some reason looks bigger even though they are same size face to face.
> On back both are silver with same info Hidden mickey pin 1 of 5 in rectangle, mickey head pin trading 2008 underneath and beside that rectangle with @disney china
> Only difference I see is rectangle with disney appears slightly longer on darker pin.
> Brighter pink also has slight dips in the face that can only be noticed holding the pin at a certain angle
> 
> So are any of those scrappers do you think?



They DO re-release pins, they will change the backstamps and re-release the EXACT same pin so it's possible that could be the case with your Pluto.  The Mickey heads are known to have scrappers, I have the set but I'm pretty sure some of mine aren't "real".  I just made the choice not to care on those and put the set up on my cork board.   And people say the divets (or slight dips) mean fake but they don't really.....I have some that I bought straight from PT Flea in DCA and they have divets in them...


----------



## maburke

Okay, I've now read the entire thread, and am ready to post. (Though I have to admit that I tried logging into the Dis with my ebay username, I've been so focussed there!)

First, I'd like to thank pixiewings71, MountNittany, and all the others who have put so much time into this thread, and even their own money to check out sellers when they know they're likely to get junk.  When I first heard about scrappers (right after I returned from my recent trip where my daughter got into trading for the first time), I didn't want to care -- I liked going the cheap way and figured if I couldn't tell a scrapper, what difference did it make?  But then I was organizing the pins I got on my last trip, and found that one of the pins in a set I had just been so pleased to complete with a trade with a cast member on my last day was an obvious, embarrassingly bad fake. (it says 4 of 6, instead of 4 of 5!!) I also now remember a trade my 6-year old daughter made with a cm who clearly knew his pins, where he pocketed the pin my daughter traded to him, and not with a convincing look when he said he was "saving it.". 

I can understand the feelings of some people who have posted who think the magic will be diminished if they find they have scrappers among their collection, or have to carry a magnifying glass in the parks. But here's a simple suggestion that will go a long way: just DON'T BUY those giant, cheap lots from the known (red) sellers. You CAN get good pins for under $2 plus shipping to trade from the green sellers if you take a little time and care. You may get an occasional scrapper that has slipped through, or you may trade for a scrapper from a cm. But if the scrappers can't make a killing by selling these giant lots, they'll stop doing it, and THAT will diminish the problem. 

Thanks for reading my thoughts.


----------



## horselover

MountNittany said:


> I never pay attention to feedback, the mass populace does not even know about scrappers, or if they do they are too afraid to leave negative feedback. And I have not dealt with him, but he looks a little iffy. I notice a few pins I have recently received scrappers of, but they could be legit too.



Thanks for the feedback.  I ended up ordering a custom 12 pin grab bag of hidden mickey pins from sleepys_emporium.  I haven't received them yet but I'll let you know how they are.  I mostly just needed some new pins to trade.  I like most of the pins I currently have too much to give them away.  I don't however want to be responsible for putting more scrappers out there.  After reading all the info here I'm going to carefully examine all my pins when we go down in Aug.  I keep my pins & lanyard in my owner's locker.  Don't know what I'll do if I find out I have some scrappers.  I guess I'll just keep them anyway.

Will post again when my new pins arrive.


----------



## MountNittany

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> I would like some input from everyone on this thread.  What do you think about ebay seller starwars-weekends-2010.  He has pins on cards for $1.19.  Do these seem legit or scrappers on the black cards?  Thanks for your help.


I'd probably trust the individual pins he is selling, but probably not the lot. You never know, though.


pixiewings71 said:


> And people say the divets (or slight dips) mean fake but they don't really.....I have some that I bought straight from PT Flea in DCA and they have divets in them...


VERY low quality control


maburke said:


> When I first heard about scrappers (right after I returned from my recent trip where my daughter got into trading for the first time), I didn't want to care -- I liked going the cheap way and figured if I couldn't tell a scrapper, what difference did it make?  But then I was organizing the pins I got on my last trip, and found that one of the pins in a set I had just been so pleased to complete with a trade with a cast member on my last day was an obvious, embarrassingly bad fake. (it says 4 of 6, instead of 4 of 5!!) I also now remember a trade my 6-year old daughter made with a cm who clearly knew his pins, where he pocketed the pin my daughter traded to him, and not with a convincing look when he said he was "saving it.".
> 
> I can understand the feelings of some people who have posted who think the magic will be diminished if they find they have scrappers among their collection, or have to carry a magnifying glass in the parks. But here's a simple suggestion that will go a long way: just DON'T BUY those giant, cheap lots from the known (red) sellers. You CAN get good pins for under $2 plus shipping to trade from the green sellers if you take a little time and care. You may get an occasional scrapper that has slipped through, or you may trade for a scrapper from a cm. But if the scrappers can't make a killing by selling these giant lots, they'll stop doing it, and THAT will diminish the problem. Have fun buying pins!
> 
> Thanks for reading my thoughts.


Excellent post! I agree completely.


horselover said:


> Thanks for the feedback.  I ended up ordering a custom 12 pin grab bag of hidden mickey pins from sleepys_emporium.  I haven't received them yet but I'll let you know how they are.  I mostly just needed some new pins to trade.  I like most of the pins I currently have too much to give them away.  I don't however want to be responsible for putting more scrappers out there.  After reading all the info here I'm going to carefully examine all my pins when we go down in Aug.  I keep my pins & lanyard in my owner's locker.  Don't know what I'll do if I find out I have some scrappers.  I guess I'll just keep them anyway.
> 
> Will post again when my new pins arrive.


I hated buying from them, because I ended up keeping half of my "traders" because I liked them so much


----------



## petals

here's the pics of the backs of those pins to see if anyone can identitfy whether they're real or scrappers


----------



## MountNittany

petals said:


> here's the pics of the backs of those pins to see if anyone can identitfy whether they're real or scrappers



It's really difficult to tell...

Has anyone ever seen the Walt Disney Script Disney Copyright on the back?


----------



## pixiewings71

Well without seeing the pins Petals I would say your Pluto pins are both real...but only because they "rack" pins and they do re-release those all.the.time.......

Yes Mt Nittany, low QC but these were LE's in a mystery tin so you couldn't look and you can't return them after you've opened them.  And they look great in every way except if you turn them a certain way you can see the divets.....

Thank You maburke, we appreciate your kind words.   And we appreciate your input and feedback, I hope you stick around.


----------



## daisy 'n donald

hi!
i want to thank you for the recommendations for sellers....i contacted pinderellas_castle and was quoted a good price for 50 trader pins...
they just arrived today (i think they were mailed out tuesday?) 
they're great! from what i can tell, they look legit to me (i have a scrapper i traded for unknowingly last time so i compared it to that....)
out of the 50, there's only about a dozen we like and want to keep 
now we're re-thinking if 50 is enough.....we went through about 30 in 2 days last time (we just counted up how many we have) so now we're not sure if 50 is enough for 6 days....but we have plenty of time to figure it out...
just wanted to say pinderella's castle should stay in the green!


----------



## surfergirl602

daisy 'n donald said:


> hi!
> i want to thank you for the recommendations for sellers....i contacted pinderellas_castle and was quoted a good price for 50 trader pins...
> they just arrived today (i think they were mailed out tuesday?)
> they're great! from what i can tell, they look legit to me (i have a scrapper i traded for unknowingly last time so i compared it to that....)
> out of the 50, there's only about a dozen we like and want to keep
> now we're re-thinking if 50 is enough.....we went through about 30 in 2 days last time (we just counted up how many we have) so now we're not sure if 50 is enough for 6 days....but we have plenty of time to figure it out...
> just wanted to say pinderella's castle should stay in the green!



we'd go through 50 in about a day.  lol  We usually trade a couple of hundred (maybe 2-300?) during our 10 day trips.  But then again, there's also 5 of us that trade...


----------



## petals

Thanks for the info guys. I just got concerned if ya like over them *** one pluto was yellow compared to the one i had being a golden colour closer to the colour one would expect pluto to be.


----------



## pixiewings71

daisy 'n donald said:


> hi!
> i want to thank you for the recommendations for sellers....i contacted pinderellas_castle and was quoted a good price for 50 trader pins...
> they just arrived today (i think they were mailed out tuesday?)
> they're great! from what i can tell, they look legit to me (i have a scrapper i traded for unknowingly last time so i compared it to that....)
> out of the 50, there's only about a dozen we like and want to keep
> now we're re-thinking if 50 is enough.....we went through about 30 in 2 days last time (we just counted up how many we have) so now we're not sure if 50 is enough for 6 days....but we have plenty of time to figure it out...
> just wanted to say pinderella's castle should stay in the green!



Sweet! I'm glad Pindy came thru for you! I've only had great experiences with her.   We easily go thru 2-300 pins a week too.  For our weekend (think Sat-Sun only) trips I would take at least 100 pins...but we have 4 traders so keep that in mind.   When we went for our longer trips (7 days) we took 2-300 pins and sometimes we ran out! LOL



petals said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I just got concerned if ya like over them *** one pluto was yellow compared to the one i had being a golden colour closer to the colour one would expect pluto to be.



Well that's very true, but if they were made in different years it could account for the difference.  Disney does that a lot, they like to mess with you like that......lol


----------



## horselover

So I received my grab bag of 12 hidden mickey pins from sleeps_emporium today.   I think I may have 4 scrappers in the mix but I just can't tell.  I'll be really disappointed if 4 are fakes out of a lot of 12, but I don't want to contact the seller until I'm sure.  I looked up each pin on pinpics to compare & see what they said about a possible scrapper.  I'll post pics & a short description below.


Pin #1 - This pin looks to be lighter than the pic on pinpics & the back edges are rough.








Pin #2 - Not sure about this one.  It's a hidden mickey but it's very, very faint in the top left corner almost like it used to be there & now it's gone.  Also pinpics said something about the post on the back being raised and not as close to the pin as the real ones are.  It is raised but I'm not sure how high they mean.  I compared it to a pin I bought in the parks & that  post is raised too (different pin though).








Pin #3 - I'm 99% positive this is a scrapper.  The colors are faint & when you turn the pin over the stamp is upside down.








Pin #4 - Again I'm 99% sure this is also a scrapper.  I thought this one was ok at 1st but after examining it closing I realized there is something off in the stamp on the back.  Pinpics says the 'C' in Mickey is an 'O' on the scrapper version of this pin.   It doesn't exactly look like an "O" but the "c" is not level with the rest of the font & sort of blends into the "i".  I couldn't get a good pic of the back.






So what do you think?  Should I contact sleeps_emporium & tell them these are scrappers & I want 4 new ones?

Thanks.


----------



## petals

The last pins I got were from pinderellas_castle. I think they're genuine. 
Last lot are on their way from sleepys_emporium afaik

Also I used to get all my ebay pins from thewill and they were all brill none of the pins I got from them appear to be scrappers.. think they've stopped posting internationally now though


----------



## MountNittany

horselover said:


> So I received my grab bag of 12 hidden mickey pins from sleeps_emporium today.   I think I may have 4 scrappers in the mix but I just can't tell.  I'll be really disappointed if 4 are fakes out of a lot of 12, but I don't want to contact the seller until I'm sure.  I looked up each pin on pinpics to compare & see what they said about a possible scrapper.  I'll post pics & a short description below.
> 
> 
> Pin #1 - This pin looks to be lighter than the pic on pinpics & the back edges are rough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin #2 - Not sure about this one.  It's a hidden mickey but it's very, very faint in the top left corner almost like it used to be there & now it's gone.  Also pinpics said something about the post on the back being raised and not as close to the pin as the real ones are.  It is raised but I'm not sure how high they mean.  I compared it to a pin I bought in the parks & that  post is raised too (different pin though).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin #3 - I'm 99% positive this is a scrapper.  The colors are faint & when you turn the pin over the stamp is upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pin #4 - Again I'm 99% sure this is also a scrapper.  I thought this one was ok at 1st but after examining it closing I realized there is something off in the stamp on the back.  Pinpics says the 'C' in Mickey is an 'O' on the scrapper version of this pin.   It doesn't exactly look like an "O" but the "c" is not level with the rest of the font & sort of blends into the "i".  I couldn't get a good pic of the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you think?  Should I contact sleeps_emporium & tell them these are scrappers & I want 4 new ones?
> 
> Thanks.



Pin 1, could you give us a bit closer up view of the logo on the back if possible? That would make it a bit easier. Or, compare the font of the year with other pins you have with the older style backstamp.

Pin 2, check for some dimples. Also, if the post is very close to the top, it probably is a scrapper. I have the orange one, and it's a scrapper. It has dimples all through it.

Pin 3, definite 100% scrapper. The real ones have the backstamp rightsideup. I have the scrapper version too.

Pin 4, not a clue.

Sleepys is going to give you an honest attempt at all real pins. They buy from personal collections etc so there will be scrappers. I got about 10 in a lot of 48. They are really good at shipping you new replacements or refunding you for those pins because they offer a 100% guarantee against scrappers. They told me, "at sleepys, you don't have to settle for scrappers"


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I am interested in the Warhol pins, too.  I thought pinpics mentioned something about the post being closer to the edge of the scrapper pin, as well.


----------



## MountNittany

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> I am interested in the Warhol pins, too.  I thought pinpics mentioned something about the post being closer to the edge of the scrapper pin, as well.



I am also going to collect them


----------



## horselover

MountNittany said:


> Pin 1, could you give us a bit closer up view of the logo on the back if possible? That would make it a bit easier. Or, compare the font of the year with other pins you have with the older style backstamp.
> 
> Pin 2, check for some dimples. Also, if the post is very close to the top, it probably is a scrapper. I have the orange one, and it's a scrapper. It has dimples all through it.
> 
> Pin 3, definite 100% scrapper. The real ones have the backstamp rightsideup. I have the scrapper version too.
> 
> Pin 4, not a clue.
> 
> Sleepys is going to give you an honest attempt at all real pins. They buy from personal collections etc so there will be scrappers. I got about 10 in a lot of 48. They are really good at shipping you new replacements or refunding you for those pins because they offer a 100% guarantee against scrappers. They told me, "at sleepys, you don't have to settle for scrappers"



Here's a closer look at the back on pin #1.  (Si face pin)






Here's another pic of pin #2.  I don't see any dimples on it, but the post is really close to the top.  I've never seen so much of the pin back stick up over a pin before.  Also I've posted below it the picture from pinpics.  Notice how visible & bright the hidden mickey is.  Is it possible for them to wear off over time?  I find that hard to believe since this is a 2010 release pin.

My pin





What the real pin should look like (courtesy of pinpics)





I'm pretty sure all 4 are scrappers, but I just don't want to go around accusing this seller & asking for a refund if I don't know what I'm talking about.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## MountNittany

horselover said:


> Here's a closer look at the back on pin #1.  (Si face pin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another pic of pin #2.  I don't see any dimples on it, but the post is really close to the top.  I've never seen so much of the pin back stick up over a pin before.  Also I've posted below it the picture from pinpics.  Notice how visible & bright the hidden mickey is.  Is it possible for them to wear off over time?  I find that hard to believe since this is a 2010 release pin.
> 
> My pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the real pin should look like (courtesy of pinpics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure all 4 are scrappers, but I just don't want to go around accusing this seller & asking for a refund if I don't know what I'm talking about.
> 
> Thanks for all your help!



Thanks for the picture... the Warhol ones are commonly scrapped, so I wouldn't doubt it...

I can't tell with pin 1... the font is just about the same as on my other pins, so I'm really not sure. You have the best call.


----------



## Spiffie

horselover said:


> Here's a closer look at the back on pin #1.  (Si face pin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another pic of pin #2.  I don't see any dimples on it, but the post is really close to the top.  I've never seen so much of the pin back stick up over a pin before.  Also I've posted below it the picture from pinpics.  Notice how visible & bright the hidden mickey is.  Is it possible for them to wear off over time?  I find that hard to believe since this is a 2010 release pin.
> 
> My pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the real pin should look like (courtesy of pinpics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure all 4 are scrappers, but I just don't want to go around accusing this seller & asking for a refund if I don't know what I'm talking about.
> 
> Thanks for all your help!



I am no expert, but let me tell you why I think the first pin is a scrapper.  Do you see that extra little sliver of metal coming up from beside the post on the back?  It is my experience that this is a sign of a scrapper.  Most disney pins now come with the two little nubs on each side of the post that are actually on the back of the pin.  I have a few pins that I purchased as a group and I KNOW they are scrappers and they also have that sliver.

I am also fairly certain #2 is a scrapper based entirely on the poor quality.

Of course, someone out there may have a different opinion than me.  

Good luck!


----------



## MountNittany

Spiffie said:


> I am no expert, but let me tell you why I think the first pin is a scrapper.  Do you see that extra little sliver of metal coming up from beside the post on the back?  It is my experience that this is a sign of a scrapper.  Most disney pins now come with the two little nubs on each side of the post that are actually on the back of the pin.  I have a few pins that I purchased as a group and I KNOW they are scrappers and they also have that sliver.
> 
> I am also fairly certain #2 is a scrapper based entirely on the poor quality.
> 
> Of course, someone out there may have a different opinion than me.
> 
> Good luck!



That's often a sign of a scrapper, but I have seen real pins with one nub coming off of the post like that.

Not saying this one is real


----------



## MountNittany

Example... I'm sure this pin is real


----------



## Spiffie

MountNittany said:


> That's often a sign of a scrapper, but I have seen real pins with one nub coming off of the post like that.
> 
> Not saying this one is real



See, it is becoming more and more difficult to tell.  I have never seen that sliver on pins that I have purchased, but now that I know you have, it just makes the telling of scrappers even harder!  

So far I have managed to continue to enjoy pin collecting, but I know plenty who have given it up because the scrappers are becoming more and more available.  

I hate it when my fun gets ruined!!!!


----------



## MountNittany

Spiffie said:


> See, it is becoming more and more difficult to tell.  I have never seen that sliver on pins that I have purchased, but now that I know you have, it just makes the telling of scrappers even harder!
> 
> So far I have managed to continue to enjoy pin collecting, but I know plenty who have given it up because the scrappers are becoming more and more available.
> 
> I hate it when my fun gets ruined!!!!



I'm not as much worrying about the scrappers, I just won't add to the problem. As you said, it takes the fun away.

And I didn't buy that pin, I'm just 99.99% sure it's real.


----------



## horselover

I contacted sleepys_emporium & told them I was pretty sure those 4 were scrappers.  They quickly replied they would take back the 4 scrappers & replace them with new ones.  They also asked for pics of the good pins so I would not receive duplicates.  Very nice to know they stand behind their sales.    Definitely a seller I would do business with again despite the scrappers.


----------



## GoofyRulez

I havent had time to go through all of the posts on this thread but I might have an eBay id to add to the pot.  The guy (or girl) goes by the name of ygpins.  I purchsed an order from them.  I paid $30 for 50 pins.  All were in individual plastic baggies.  The emblems on the back are difficult to read.  I gave this sellar a negative feedback and he said that these were 100% tradeable.  He offered me my money back.  Which I refused.  He also said that he wanted to have me recind my negative feedback.  I said NO WAY!!
According to his profile, he lives in Canada.  The pins shipped directly from CHINA.  Haven't decided what to do with these pins yet.  Any suggestions?


----------



## horselover

GoofyRulez said:


> I havent had time to go through all of the posts on this thread but I might have an eBay id to add to the pot.  The guy (or girl) goes by the name of ygpins.  I purchsed an order from them.  I paid $30 for 50 pins.  All were in individual plastic baggies.  The emblems on the back are difficult to read.  I gave this sellar a negative feedback and he said that these were 100% tradeable.  He offered me my money back.  Which I refused.  He also said that he wanted to have me recind my negative feedback.  I said NO WAY!!
> According to his profile, he lives in Canada.  The pins shipped directly from CHINA.  Haven't decided what to do with these pins yet.  Any suggestions?



I will leave the opinions on the pins to the experts on this thread, but to me it's sounds like they could be scrappers.  I'm confused though if the seller offered you a refund why would you say no?  If you don't want the pins & don't think they're tradable what other option do you really have except throw them away or get your money back?  I understand you're trying to warn others about a bad seller & that's admirable but it seems to be at your own expense.  I'm not sure what else the seller can do for you except offer you a refund which they did.  I'm sorry you've had such a bad experience.


----------



## MountNittany

GoofyRulez said:


> I havent had time to go through all of the posts on this thread but I might have an eBay id to add to the pot.  The guy (or girl) goes by the name of ygpins.  I purchsed an order from them.  I paid $30 for 50 pins.  All were in individual plastic baggies.  The emblems on the back are difficult to read.  I gave this sellar a negative feedback and he said that these were 100% tradeable.  He offered me my money back.  Which I refused.  He also said that he wanted to have me recind my negative feedback.  I said NO WAY!!
> According to his profile, he lives in Canada.  The pins shipped directly from CHINA.  Haven't decided what to do with these pins yet.  Any suggestions?



Sound a lot like scrappers. If you compare the logos on the back to other Disney pins you have, you can easily (sometimes not so easily) tell if they are scrappers.

I would have accepted the refund and either left neutral or negative feedback, depending on how much of a pain the seller was. For example, realfastpins called me a vulgar name in an eBay message, and I left negative feedback. She actually never shipped my item, so I used resolution center anyways.


----------



## GoofyRulez

The reason I didn't take a refund was because this guy would have just sold them to some person that didn't know about scrappers.  They would have traded them and they would have ended up in circulation.  I have found a way to get rid of them.  A jeweler I know has a mold of tinker bell (officially licensed by Disney).  We are going to melt down the pins and make them into 4 or 5 tinker bell trinkets that can be worn on neclaces or bracelets.  And then we are going to donate them to UW Madison Juvenile Cancer ward.  Worth the $30 I spent.


----------



## MountNittany

GoofyRulez said:


> The reason I didn't take a refund was because this guy would have just sold them to some person that didn't know about scrappers.  They would have traded them and they would have ended up in circulation.  I have found a way to get rid of them.  A jeweler I know has a mold of tinker bell (officially licensed by Disney).  We are going to melt down the pins and make them into 4 or 5 tinker bell trinkets that can be worn on neclaces or bracelets.  And then we are going to donate them to UW Madison Juvenile Cancer ward.  Worth the $30 I spent.



Very nice idea!


----------



## Spiffie

GoofyRulez said:


> The reason I didn't take a refund was because this guy would have just sold them to some person that didn't know about scrappers.  They would have traded them and they would have ended up in circulation.  I have found a way to get rid of them.  A jeweler I know has a mold of tinker bell (officially licensed by Disney).  We are going to melt down the pins and make them into 4 or 5 tinker bell trinkets that can be worn on neclaces or bracelets.  And then we are going to donate them to UW Madison Juvenile Cancer ward.  Worth the $30 I spent.



Kudos to you, GoofyRulez!!

I think it is very upstanding of you to take the loss!  I, too, have gotten a lot of scrappers and I decided to break the post off the backs and glue a magnet on and use them as magnets.  This makes them useful and out of circulation!  Thanks for being a concerned collector!!


----------



## MountNittany

Okay, so realfastpins (not realfast) is watching this board. After calling me a vulgar statement, she messaged me on eBay calling me a liar because I didn't mention that I left negative feedback for her. So, to clear this up for you, realfastpins, I left negative feedback. She said her internet was out for 7 days, but that's no excuse for not shipping a pin within 2 WEEKS. Anyways, I believe she is the same as nannub/parrotsandpins because her email has nannub in it, so I wouldn't buy from her. DEFINITE red list.


----------



## MountNittany

Spiffie said:


> Kudos to you, GoofyRulez!!
> 
> I think it is very upstanding of you to take the loss!  I, too, have gotten a lot of scrappers and I decided to break the post off the backs and glue a magnet on and use them as magnets.  This makes them useful and out of circulation!  Thanks for being a concerned collector!!


Great idea as well! 

My sister actually stole my pins from BBBC last year to keep, so that took care of the problem as well


----------



## horselover

GoofyRulez said:


> The reason I didn't take a refund was because this guy would have just sold them to some person that didn't know about scrappers.  They would have traded them and they would have ended up in circulation.  I have found a way to get rid of them.  A jeweler I know has a mold of tinker bell (officially licensed by Disney).  We are going to melt down the pins and make them into 4 or 5 tinker bell trinkets that can be worn on neclaces or bracelets.  And then we are going to donate them to UW Madison Juvenile Cancer ward.  Worth the $30 I spent.



Good for you Goofyrulez.  You've taken a bad situation & turned it into something good.  

I hope you have better luck on ebay in the future with one of the green listed sellers from page 1.


----------



## Broncobilly83

MountNittany said:


> Okay, so realfastpins (not realfast) is watching this board. After calling me a vulgar statement, she messaged me on eBay calling me a liar because I didn't mention that I left negative feedback for her. So, to clear this up for you, realfastpins, I left negative feedback. She said her internet was out for 7 days, but that's no excuse for not shipping a pin within 2 WEEKS. Anyways, I believe she is the same as nannub/parrotsandpins because her email has nannub in it, so I wouldn't buy from her. DEFINITE red list.



Wow, they have some interesting feedback. Reading it, I noticed some of them even warn people that they ship scrappers. If more E-Bay users start doing that, it might help curtail scrap selling compared to honest E-Bayers


----------



## MountNittany

Broncobilly83 said:


> Wow, they have some interesting feedback. Reading it, I noticed some of them even warn people that they ship scrappers. If more E-Bay users start doing that, it might help curtail scrap selling compared to honest E-Bayers



I saw that, and I am very happy. I couldn't, because I didn't get a pin from her. She said that she was going to ship it, but she saw this board so she figured that she would give me a refund, but the only reason she gave me a refund is because I used the resolution center. Her timeline just doesn't match up either with her "internet down"


----------



## fenrir58

Bought pins from a bad user according to the list here... unfortunately did not know they were bad until I found this page(what would I do w/o the boards?)
guess I'll be using these to hold up posters, I needed more thumbtacks anyway.


----------



## daisy 'n donald

so, i just got 50 more pins from pinderella's castle....none are duplicates from what she sent before.....
there's a few (from both sets of 50) that i've seen as being out there as scrappers, but, they all look good to me....
am i missing something? are they really good scrappers? or are they actually legit ones? the backs look fine, the coloring is good on them, they seem a little light, but, i don't know if that's really a good indication of them....i have some i KNOW are real because we bought them and they seem kind of light and thin too....
out of the 100 i got from her, there's only 1 i can definitely tell is a scrapper- a minnie alarm clock....the mickey heads on the back have a border around them, and it looks like a pit/divot in the paint on the front....
other than that, i'm having a really hard time discerning whether or not they're legit....i'm leaning towards legit......
i mean, there's a chance that there are ones on "possible scrapper lists" that are actually real, right?


----------



## MountNittany

daisy 'n donald said:


> so, i just got 50 more pins from pinderella's castle....none are duplicates from what she sent before.....
> there's a few (from both sets of 50) that i've seen as being out there as scrappers, but, they all look good to me....
> am i missing something? are they really good scrappers? or are they actually legit ones? the backs look fine, the coloring is good on them, they seem a little light, but, i don't know if that's really a good indication of them....i have some i KNOW are real because we bought them and they seem kind of light and thin too....
> out of the 100 i got from her, there's only 1 i can definitely tell is a scrapper- a minnie alarm clock....the mickey heads on the back have a border around them, and it looks like a pit/divot in the paint on the front....
> other than that, i'm having a really hard time discerning whether or not they're legit....i'm leaning towards legit......
> i mean, there's a chance that there are ones on "possible scrapper lists" that are actually real, right?


Of course there is a chance... most probably scrappers are open editions, so there are just as many real as scrapper pins. A LOT of pins are scrapped, so A LOT of pins will be on the possible scrapper lists. Pinderella normally has good pins, and even if you are a good pin salesman, you will have some scrappers, it's just the nature of the beast.

You can check the fonts on the back of the pins, like in the years, and compare them to rack pins. Also, a lot of scrappers have sloppy fonts in the logo.


----------



## daisy 'n donald

MountNittany said:


> Of course there is a chance... most probably scrappers are open editions, so there are just as many real as scrapper pins. A LOT of pins are scrapped, so A LOT of pins will be on the possible scrapper lists. Pinderella normally has good pins, and even if you are a good pin salesman, you will have some scrappers, it's just the nature of the beast.
> 
> You can check the fonts on the back of the pins, like in the years, and compare them to rack pins. Also, a lot of scrappers have sloppy fonts in the logo.




oh i totally get that it's the nature of the beast...and i'm honestly surprised there weren't more scrappers
of the ones that are suspected, they look really good to me....the paint/color of the front looks good...the "holes" aren't filled in....the font on the back looks right....
besides the minnie clock, i think the 2 chip and dale aloha pins are scrappers, i read on pinpics that the m in mickey and p in pin (where it says hidden mickey pin) are lowercase on the scrappers, and the 2 i have are lower case.....
so out of the 100, there are only 3 that i can say for sure are probably scrappers....
i'd hate to go and trade away ones that might be scrappers that i can't tell are.....there's probably about 5 or 6 more that i'm not so sure of....but still that's pretty good out of the lots that i got compared to what's out there....
pinderella did say they try to "weed out" the undesireables.....
the ones that i suspect are ones i'd be totally cool with keeping...


----------



## MountNittany

fenrir58 said:


> Bought pins from a bad user according to the list here... unfortunately did not know they were bad until I found this page(what would I do w/o the boards?)
> guess I'll be using these to hold up posters, I needed more thumbtacks anyway.



You never know, you could get real pins... and sometimes I like the pins that I get as scrappers. The pin design, not the pin itself.

Thanks for not polluting the system!


----------



## pixiewings71

GoofyRulez said:


> The reason I didn't take a refund was because this guy would have just sold them to some person that didn't know about scrappers.  They would have traded them and they would have ended up in circulation.  I have found a way to get rid of them.  A jeweler I know has a mold of tinker bell (officially licensed by Disney).  We are going to melt down the pins and make them into 4 or 5 tinker bell trinkets that can be worn on neclaces or bracelets.  And then we are going to donate them to UW Madison Juvenile Cancer ward.  Worth the $30 I spent.



Oh that's a really great idea!!!  Thank you for not returning them and putting them into ciruculation and Thank You for leaving negative FB!  



Spiffie said:


> Kudos to you, GoofyRulez!!
> 
> I think it is very upstanding of you to take the loss!  I, too, have gotten a lot of scrappers and I decided to break the post off the backs and glue a magnet on and use them as magnets.  This makes them useful and out of circulation!  Thanks for being a concerned collector!!



I like that magnet idea, very fun!



MountNittany said:


> Okay, so realfastpins (not realfast) is watching this board. After calling me a vulgar statement, she messaged me on eBay calling me a liar because I didn't mention that I left negative feedback for her. So, to clear this up for you, realfastpins, I left negative feedback. She said her internet was out for 7 days, but that's no excuse for not shipping a pin within 2 WEEKS. Anyways, I believe she is the same as nannub/parrotsandpins because her email has nannub in it, so I wouldn't buy from her. DEFINITE red list.



I'm not surprised that someone from the "nannub" camp is watching this thread...remember the poster earlier in the thread who was accusing us of slander because of what was said about some eBay sellers?  LOL  Some people....LOL


----------



## pixiewings71

Oh Spiffie, I wanted to say that I have loads of pin that have that little "nub" coming up off the post and they are 100% real so that's only a "tell" with certain pins.


----------



## MountNittany

pixiewings71 said:


> I'm not surprised that someone from the "nannub" camp is watching this thread...remember the poster earlier in the thread who was accusing us of slander because of what was said about some eBay sellers?  LOL  Some people....LOL



Yes, that's very interesting. Is nannub hard to deal with? If so, realfastpins is probably nannub.


----------



## Spiffie

pixiewings71 said:


> Oh Spiffie, I wanted to say that I have loads of pin that have that little "nub" coming up off the post and they are 100% real so that's only a "tell" with certain pins.



Yep! So, I hear!  So much for my sleuth skills!!!  ha


----------



## Vwdiva93

Thanks for posting the good and bad sellers! I only wish I had come across this 2 weeks ago before I purchased a scrapper lot from lauritadelmar. Out of 20 pins I think I got one real one. Oh well, I know better now! Thanks again, this thread will be real helpful to me in the future!


----------



## MountNittany

Vwdiva93 said:


> Thanks for posting the good and bad sellers! I only wish I had come across this 2 weeks ago before I purchased a scrapper lot from lauritadelmar. Out of 20 pins I think I got one real one. Oh well, I know better now! Thanks again, this thread will be real helpful to me in the future!



No problem, glad you found us


----------



## ohhaieeyore

Anyone know anything about uk seller pinz_and_thingz ?


----------



## pixiewings71

MountNittany said:


> Yes, that's very interesting. Is nannub hard to deal with? If so, realfastpins is probably nannub.



Well actually when I made my few purchases from nannub (before I knew how they got the good pins to list) I had no issues at all with them.  The transactions were very easy, the pins were great and they were extremely easy to deal with.  Of course once I found out they were selling and trading scrappers to get the good LE's to sell on eBay I stopped using them.  



Spiffie said:


> Yep! So, I hear!  So much for my sleuth skills!!!  ha



LOL Those skills take years to develop..hang in there, with time you'll figure this stuff out.....LOL 



Vwdiva93 said:


> Thanks for posting the good and bad sellers! I only wish I had come across this 2 weeks ago before I purchased a scrapper lot from lauritadelmar. Out of 20 pins I think I got one real one. Oh well, I know better now! Thanks again, this thread will be real helpful to me in the future!



I'm sorry you got scrappers, did you attempt to return them to the seller?



ohhaieeyore said:


> Anyone know anything about uk seller pinz_and_thingz ?



Sorry no, I try to buy from US sellers...


----------



## Mom2OakandEm

I'm so glad I found this thread I was just looking into purchasing some pins from e-bay myself. I was wondering if the pins come attached to black www.disneypins.com thing (Sorry I don't know the offical name) would it be safe to assume these pins are okay to buy? I would hate to by a scrapper mostly because I'm not sure if I got one I could tell the difference.


----------



## horselover

Another quick update.  I received my 4 new replacement pins from sleepys_emporium today.  They all look great.  I even received some of the hidden mickey fruit pins which I happen to love.  Despite the fact I did receive some scrappers I would buy from them again.  They were very responsive to fixing the problem & very apologetic.   I already have my eye on a couple more pins from their site.  Thanks to all on this thread for the valueable advice.


----------



## pixiewings71

Mom2OakandEm said:


> I'm so glad I found this thread I was just looking into purchasing some pins from e-bay myself. I was wondering if the pins come attached to black www.disneypins.com thing (Sorry I don't know the offical name) would it be safe to assume these pins are okay to buy? I would hate to by a scrapper mostly because I'm not sure if I got one I could tell the difference.



Well in theory but not always.  If someone buys a pin they have the black backer (or card) for it so they can keep them and reuse them.  So I guess it depends.  



horselover said:


> Another quick update.  I received my 4 new replacement pins from sleepys_emporium today.  They all look great.  I even received some of the hidden mickey fruit pins which I happen to love.  Despite the fact I did receive some scrappers I would buy from them again.  They were very responsive to fixing the problem & very apologetic.   I already have my eye on a couple more pins from their site.  Thanks to all on this thread for the valueable advice.



Good, I'm glad they helped you out with that.


----------



## maburke

I have a seller for the green list!  I've been trying to replace the counterfeit pin I lamented about in post #785.  I bought it and 5 other pins from wildbill5733.  I received them yesterday, and that one seemed real, but I got one other that had a specific warning on pinpics (stars in the background of the real pin, no stars on the fake).  I was a bit worried, because his return policy is strict and buyer pays return shipping.  But when I pointed out the problem and asked what his policy was, he immediately offered to send me a replacement.  When he couldn't replace with the same pin, he refunded my paypal account, including shipping for that pin.  And he didn't ask me to send it back, which I appreciate, since I know he won't try to sell it to someone else.  He obviously cares about his pins and his reputation.

Anyway, I thought we needed to hear about a new green-list seller!


----------



## MountNittany

horselover said:


> Another quick update.  I received my 4 new replacement pins from sleepys_emporium today.  They all look great.  I even received some of the hidden mickey fruit pins which I happen to love.  Despite the fact I did receive some scrappers I would buy from them again.  They were very responsive to fixing the problem & very apologetic.   I already have my eye on a couple more pins from their site.  Thanks to all on this thread for the valueable advice.



No problem, glad it worked out. They were great about it with my scrappers today.

Mom2OakandEm, as pixie said, this is no indication of scrappers/real pins. However, it seems that most scrapper dealers sell in big lot, but this is not always the case.


----------



## MountNittany

maburke said:


> I have a seller for the green list!  I've been trying to replace the counterfeit pin I lamented about in post #785.  I bought it and 5 other pins from wildbill5733.  I received them yesterday, and that one seemed real, but I got one other that had a specific warning on pinpics (stars in the background of the real pin, no stars on the fake).  I was a bit worried, because his return policy is strict and buyer pays return shipping.  But when I pointed out the problem and asked what his policy was, he immediately offered to send me a replacement.  When he couldn't replace with the same pin, he refunded my paypal account, including shipping for that pin.  And he didn't ask me to send it back, which I appreciate, since I know he won't try to sell it to someone else.  He obviously cares about his pins and his reputation.
> 
> Anyway, I thought we needed to hear about a new green-list seller!



That's great! Glad you found a pin to replace it. If you are sure that the pins are all real except the one, I'll go ahead and green list him. I had experience with one seller that did the same thing, but I'm pretty sure they sell 100% scrappers.


----------



## maburke

MountNittany said:


> That's great! Glad you found a pin to replace it. If you are sure that the pins are all real except the one, I'll go ahead and green list him. I had experience with one seller that did the same thing, but I'm pretty sure they sell 100% scrappers.



Well, when we recommend sellers, we are considering at least 3 things: Do they intend to sell scrappers?  If they do sell you one, are they concerned about making it right?  And do they have any other unscrupulous practices, like buying scrappers themselves and trading them for real pins that they then sell?  That last one is the most despicable, to me, because then people beyond myself would be harmed by my transaction.  And it is likely the hardest to determine, so that's why it's so great to have this thread.

Anyway, yes, I feel certain that the other 5 pins I got are all authentic. 

Thanks,


----------



## MountNittany

maburke said:


> Well, when we recommend sellers, we are considering at least 3 things: Do they intend to sell scrappers?  If they do sell you one, are they concerned about making it right?  And do they have any other unscrupulous practices, like buying scrappers themselves and trading them for real pins that they then sell?  That last one is the most despicable, to me, because then people beyond myself would be harmed by my transaction.  And it is likely the hardest to determine, so that's why it's so great to have this thread.
> 
> Anyway, yes, I feel certain that the other 5 pins I got are all authentic.
> 
> Thanks,



Thanks for your response, and I agree with your steps. I'll link your post in the first page, that was a great explanation!


----------



## maburke

MountNittany said:


> Thanks for your response, and I agree with your steps. I'll link your post in the first page, that was a great explanation!



Thanks.  I also think it would be good to have a clear explanation of what we mean by "scrapper."  I saw one at one of the links included here, but tell me if you think this is right:

There are probably 3 different things we mean when we say "scrapper":

1) Over-runs.  The factories in China that make the pins for Disney probably have to run many more pins than Disney orders in order to get enough pins past quality control. For example, say Disney orders 5,000 of a pin.  The factory makes 7,000 in order to be sure to get 5,000 good ones.  Disney gets those 5,000 good ones, and some of the rest are probably good too.  If they are sold to other buyers, they will be totally indistinguishable from the ones sold to Disney.  The only way to avoid buying these is not to buy from someone who clearly gets them or ships to you directly from China.

2) True "scrappers" or quality rejects.  These are the ones resulting from the process above that did not pass quality control.  Again, they get on the market via someone shipping straight from China, which is why it is important NOT to buy from someone who ships straight from China.  (Some sellers say right in their ebay shipping info that that's what they do!)  You will not be able to tell ahead of time whether the quality will be good or bad, even if you didn't care about them not being authorized by Disney.

3) Fakes, or counterfeits.  I don't think these are even worthy of the (dubious) name scrapper.  These are made by a different factory, who are trying to copy the design of the authorized pin.  These may have the "tells" we are talking about -- mickey head design that doesn't go to the edge of the pin, or the stamp is not the same as the original (like the one I had that said 4 of 6 instead of 4 of 5) or the hidden mickey is smaller or even in a different place from the original.  These can sometimes be more easily spotted as fakes by other traders or sharp CMs.  Therefore, they are worth less.

So, if you are thinking about buying those big cheap lots, and think you don't mind if you get the first category, please keep in mind that you are much more likely to get the third category, which are really fouling the stream of pin-trading.  Sorry, off soap-box.  (What's that they say about reformed smokers?  Yes, I did buy my first set of traders in a big lot from someone on the red list.)

Please correct and improve my explanation, everybody.

Thanks,
Meghan


----------



## onnawufei

horselover said:


> Another quick update.  I received my 4 new replacement pins from sleepys_emporium today.  They all look great.  I even received some of the hidden mickey fruit pins which I happen to love.  Despite the fact I did receive some scrappers I would buy from them again.  They were very responsive to fixing the problem & very apologetic.   I already have my eye on a couple more pins from their site.  Thanks to all on this thread for the valueable advice.


This is really great to hear.  I love their payment/shipping policy so I've ordered from them a couple of times already and am bidding on a couple of other pins now.  I hadn't even noticed this part of the forum, so I had no idea there was a list of good and bad sellers.  Now I need to see if I've bought any from the bad sellers.


----------



## MountNittany

maburke said:


> Thanks.  I also think it would be good to have a clear explanation of what we mean by "scrapper."  I saw one at one of the links included here, but tell me if you think this is right:
> 
> There are probably 3 different things we mean when we say "scrapper":
> 
> 1) Over-runs.  The factories in China that make the pins for Disney probably have to run many more pins than Disney orders in order to get enough pins past quality control. For example, say Disney orders 5,000 of a pin.  The factory makes 7,000 in order to be sure to get 5,000 good ones.  Disney gets those 5,000 good ones, and some of the rest are probably good too.  If they are sold to other buyers, they will be totally indistinguishable from the ones sold to Disney.  The only way to avoid buying these is not to buy from someone who clearly gets them or ships to you directly from China.
> 
> 2) True "scrappers" or quality rejects.  These are the ones resulting from the process above that did not pass quality control.  Again, they get on the market via someone shipping straight from China, which is why it is important NOT to buy from someone who ships straight from China.  (Some sellers say right in their ebay shipping info that that's what they do!)  You will not be able to tell ahead of time whether the quality will be good or bad, even if you didn't care about them not being authorized by Disney.
> 
> 3) Fakes, or counterfeits.  I don't think these are even worthy of the (dubious) name scrapper.  These are made by a different factory, who are trying to copy the design of the authorized pin.  These may have the "tells" we are talking about -- mickey head design that doesn't go to the edge of the pin, or the stamp is not the same as the original (like the one I had that said 4 of 6 instead of 4 of 5) or the hidden mickey is smaller or even in a different place from the original.  These can sometimes be more easily spotted as fakes by other traders or sharp CMs.  Therefore, they are worth less.
> 
> So, if you are thinking about buying those big cheap lots, and think you don't mind if you get the first category, please keep in mind that you are much more likely to get the third category, which are really fouling the stream of pin-trading.  Sorry, off soap-box.  (What's that they say about reformed smokers?  Yes, I did buy my first set of traders in a big lot from someone on the red list.)
> 
> Please correct and improve my explanation, everybody.
> 
> Thanks,
> Meghan


Also, even some of the factories that manufacture the real pins intentionally over-run pins well past the quota, and use lesser materials for these extra pins. (please correct me if I'm wrong with this one also.)


----------



## horselover

I'm back again!  Has anyone bought pins from seller 123goinggoinggone?  He or she has an 8 pin complete set of carousel horses I'd love to have.  Thanks for any feedback.  I'm not sure if I'm happy or sad I've discovered this thread.  It's makes me want to buy more pins!


----------



## kdm0516

I am so glad I found this thread.  A couple weeks ago I almost bought a lot from ebay but decided to wait since we aren't going to Disney for 3 months.  So I wrote down some of the great sellers to buy from soon.

My question is: how do you know when you are trading at Disney World to the CM's that those pins aren't scrappers that were traded to them?  With all the scrappers out there you would think you would more likely get that then an Official Disney pin

Love the thread.  Thanks for everyone that has taken the time


----------



## blockscrappers

kdm0516 said:


> I am so glad I found this thread.  A couple weeks ago I almost bought a lot from ebay but decided to wait since we aren't going to Disney for 3 months.  So I wrote down some of the great sellers to buy from soon.
> 
> My question is: how do you know when you are trading at Disney World to the CM's that those pins aren't scrappers that were traded to them?  With all the scrappers out there you would think you would more likely get that then an Official Disney pin
> 
> Love the thread.  Thanks for everyone that has taken the time


Try to educate yourself by reading this thread and looking at pinpics.com to learn what pins are commonly "scrapped".  Another good site to look at is dizpins.com and look at their conterfeit thread.  Hope this helps a little.
P.S. I would avoid the most scrapped pins unless you get good at spotting "scrappers"


----------



## pixiewings71

horselover said:


> I'm back again!  Has anyone bought pins from seller 123goinggoinggone?  He or she has an 8 pin complete set of carousel horses I'd love to have.  Thanks for any feedback.  I'm not sure if I'm happy or sad I've discovered this thread.  It's makes me want to buy more pins!



No, sorry I haven't.  I love those horses tho, I wish I had an extra set for you but I only have a few extras not all of them. 



kdm0516 said:


> I am so glad I found this thread.  A couple weeks ago I almost bought a lot from ebay but decided to wait since we aren't going to Disney for 3 months.  So I wrote down some of the great sellers to buy from soon.
> 
> My question is: how do you know when you are trading at Disney World to the CM's that those pins aren't scrappers that were traded to them?  With all the scrappers out there you would think you would more likely get that then an Official Disney pin
> 
> Love the thread.  Thanks for everyone that has taken the time



How do you know? You don't.....it's a chance you take to pin trade.


----------



## MountNittany

horselover said:


> I'm back again!  Has anyone bought pins from seller 123goinggoinggone?  He or she has an 8 pin complete set of carousel horses I'd love to have.  Thanks for any feedback.  I'm not sure if I'm happy or sad I've discovered this thread.  It's makes me want to buy more pins!


I notice a lot of known scrappers on her lists, and I know that the LE carousel horses are scrapped. Be careful with her. Also, she sells lots, so I'd be more careful.


kdm0516 said:


> I am so glad I found this thread.  A couple weeks ago I almost bought a lot from ebay but decided to wait since we aren't going to Disney for 3 months.  So I wrote down some of the great sellers to buy from soon.
> 
> My question is: how do you know when you are trading at Disney World to the CM's that those pins aren't scrappers that were traded to them?  With all the scrappers out there you would think you would more likely get that then an Official Disney pin
> 
> Love the thread.  Thanks for everyone that has taken the time


You don't. When I'm trading with CM's, I try to forget about scrappers, and just trade for pins I want. If I get a few scrappers, oh well.


----------



## horselover

MountNittany said:


> I notice a lot of known scrappers on her lists, and I know that the LE carousel horses are scrapped. Be careful with her. Also, she sells lots, so I'd be more careful.



Thank you!


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Another trick I've learned when using ebay, is to look at feedback left as a buyer.  Then you are able to tell if the pins you are bidding on are scrappers.  Some ebay sellers by huge lots from known scrapper dealers.  Then turn around and sell them to us.


----------



## petals

I got 21 pins from sleepys_emporium the other day and definately at least 4 of them are scrappers. They have very wobbly pin points like the point is about to fall off.. There is a border around the mickey heads on the newer pins which pinpics says is a sign of a scrapper and one of the pin points is bent to a 45 degree angle! Paint chipping off of fozzie's eyebrow on another pin


----------



## fenrir58

Got my Sleepys_Emporium order and I keep trying to find a scrapper in the bunch... and I can honestly say that if there is one, it's well hidden. Nothing obvious, not a flaw, held pins of similar size that I bought in Disney up to each pin and the weight seems good, colors are vibrant, I keep checking them over...
is this too good be true? If so, I don't really care, I loved the pins I got so there's no plan on trading them anyway... just curious, I've heard great things about them but the last post has me thinking I'm blinded by the shiny goodness lol.

Okay, I'm editing this because I found 1 pin... I don't think it's a scrapper, but I think it was poorly stored by a previous owner. It looks some child was bored and "carved" a small, very light square on the front of the pin(it really had to be manually done, not an error, it has that "carving words in my school desk" style)


----------



## grandmadebby

I am totally confused now   Ordered Disney Pins in a lot before I knew about scrappers and then when I heard about scrappers I was directed to this thread.  I bought 1 lot from a red listed seller so thought I wuld just end them back for a refund and I bought 1 lot from a seller I first thought was a green seller but now I know I mixed up the sellers name.  Anyway went to dizpins not wanted listed and top 10 list and did not see a single pin that I received from either seller.  So my question is should I assume these pins are all good or bad, I can't tell the difference from the ones I bought on ebay and the ones my grandson has purchased at WDW.  Leaving Monday the 19th for WDW and don't kow what to do.


----------



## aquafamily

New to pin collecting and started with only DCL pins from ebay..my question is does anyone know of dcl pins being scrappers or is this isolated to wdw and wdl pins??


----------



## DisneyWitch

Just found this board today...

I just wanted some pins to decorate my backpack and maybe trade a few with some kids/CMs when I visit the Mouse next year. I even found a Mr. and Mrs. Pin with ears that I wanted to give to the first "Just Married" couple I saw to be a nice person! 

Background: I accidentally bought about, oh, 500 pins off of ebay this past month (I didn't realize I'd win!!). Most of the pins came from one of your red-listed sellers so I'm betting that they're scrappers. No oily smell, but they did come directly from china. Does this mean I cannot trade them when I go to WDW? Will the CMs be able to say, "Hey...this one is ok, but we can't take that one."? 

As a pin novice I want to do the right thing, but I'm awfully confused. 

So...here's the bonus question: What do I do with these things? There are some which I actually do like, even if they turn out to be not sanctioned. They go into my pin bag, but what about the ones I want to trade?


----------



## pixiewings71

grandmadebby said:


> I am totally confused now   Ordered Disney Pins in a lot before I knew about scrappers and then when I heard about scrappers I was directed to this thread.  I bought 1 lot from a red listed seller so thought I wuld just end them back for a refund and I bought 1 lot from a seller I first thought was a green seller but now I know I mixed up the sellers name.  Anyway went to dizpins not wanted listed and top 10 list and did not see a single pin that I received from either seller.  So my question is should I assume these pins are all good or bad, I can't tell the difference from the ones I bought on ebay and the ones my grandson has purchased at WDW.  Leaving Monday the 19th for WDW and don't kow what to do.





aquafamily said:


> New to pin collecting and started with only DCL pins from ebay..my question is does anyone know of dcl pins being scrappers or is this isolated to wdw and wdl pins??



Go to pinpics.com and research the pins individually, use the search funtion on the left, on the first page scroll down and hit continue, on the second page scroll down to the box at the bottom (no need to check any buttons or even look at the choices) and enter your search field and press search, this will bring up a ton of pins with your search parameters and you can view each pin to check for scrapper warnings.  



DisneyWitch said:


> Just found this board today...
> 
> I just wanted some pins to decorate my backpack and maybe trade a few with some kids/CMs when I visit the Mouse next year. I even found a Mr. and Mrs. Pin with ears that I wanted to give to the first "Just Married" couple I saw to be a nice person!
> 
> Background: I accidentally bought about, oh, 500 pins off of ebay this past month (I didn't realize I'd win!!). Most of the pins came from one of your red-listed sellers so I'm betting that they're scrappers. No oily smell, but they did come directly from china. Does this mean I cannot trade them when I go to WDW? Will the CMs be able to say, "Hey...this one is ok, but we can't take that one."?
> 
> As a pin novice I want to do the right thing, but I'm awfully confused.
> 
> So...here's the bonus question: What do I do with these things? There are some which I actually do like, even if they turn out to be not sanctioned. They go into my pin bag, but what about the ones I want to trade?



You can trade them BUT then you are passing scrappers around, please consider returning them to the seller and using our green listed sellers instead.


----------



## petals

petals said:


> I got 21 pins from sleepys_emporium the other day and definately at least 4 of them are scrappers. They have very wobbly pin points like the point is about to fall off.. There is a border around the mickey heads on the newer pins which pinpics says is a sign of a scrapper and one of the pin points is bent to a 45 degree angle! Paint chipping off of fozzie's eyebrow on another pin



Sleepys_emporium emailed me and offered a replacement for the damaged pins


----------



## MountNittany

petals said:


> I got 21 pins from sleepys_emporium the other day and definately at least 4 of them are scrappers. They have very wobbly pin points like the point is about to fall off.. There is a border around the mickey heads on the newer pins which pinpics says is a sign of a scrapper and one of the pin points is bent to a 45 degree angle! Paint chipping off of fozzie's eyebrow on another pin


A few scrappers will be let through due to the high quantity they sell... They offer a 100% satisfaction guarantee, and I see in one of your later posts that you got a refund for the 4 scrappers you found.


fenrir58 said:


> Got my Sleepys_Emporium order and I keep trying to find a scrapper in the bunch... and I can honestly say that if there is one, it's well hidden. Nothing obvious, not a flaw, held pins of similar size that I bought in Disney up to each pin and the weight seems good, colors are vibrant, I keep checking them over...
> is this too good be true? If so, I don't really care, I loved the pins I got so there's no plan on trading them anyway... just curious, I've heard great things about them but the last post has me thinking I'm blinded by the shiny goodness lol.
> 
> Okay, I'm editing this because I found 1 pin... I don't think it's a scrapper, but I think it was poorly stored by a previous owner. It looks some child was bored and "carved" a small, very light square on the front of the pin(it really had to be manually done, not an error, it has that "carving words in my school desk" style)


That's great! I think they possibly could be 100% real. There's always a possibility that you found a few really good looking scrappers, so you can hardly tell the difference.


grandmadebby said:


> I am totally confused now   Ordered Disney Pins in a lot before I knew about scrappers and then when I heard about scrappers I was directed to this thread.  I bought 1 lot from a red listed seller so thought I wuld just end them back for a refund and I bought 1 lot from a seller I first thought was a green seller but now I know I mixed up the sellers name.  Anyway went to dizpins not wanted listed and top 10 list and did not see a single pin that I received from either seller.  So my question is should I assume these pins are all good or bad, I can't tell the difference from the ones I bought on ebay and the ones my grandson has purchased at WDW.  Leaving Monday the 19th for WDW and don't kow what to do.


Even some of the scrapper pins are not listed on dizpins and pinpics. There are so many scrapped pins that they can't keep up.

Have fun in Disney tomorrow!


aquafamily said:


> New to pin collecting and started with only DCL pins from ebay..my question is does anyone know of dcl pins being scrappers or is this isolated to wdw and wdl pins??


Any pin that is made has a possibility of being scrapped. Most of the pins they decide to scrap, though, are simple pins without any extra elements (pin on pin, slider, spinner, flocked, etc) but they do scrap some of those.


DisneyWitch said:


> Just found this board today...
> 
> I just wanted some pins to decorate my backpack and maybe trade a few with some kids/CMs when I visit the Mouse next year. I even found a Mr. and Mrs. Pin with ears that I wanted to give to the first "Just Married" couple I saw to be a nice person!
> 
> Background: I accidentally bought about, oh, 500 pins off of ebay this past month (I didn't realize I'd win!!). Most of the pins came from one of your red-listed sellers so I'm betting that they're scrappers. No oily smell, but they did come directly from china. Does this mean I cannot trade them when I go to WDW? Will the CMs be able to say, "Hey...this one is ok, but we can't take that one."?


They will take any pins, but us collectors prefer there to be real pins on the lanyards for everyone. The red list doesn't necessarily mean that the pins are scrappers, but those sellers have been reported to us as selling scrappers in the past.
[/quote]So...here's the bonus question: What do I do with these things? There are some which I actually do like, even if they turn out to be not sanctioned. They go into my pin bag, but what about the ones I want to trade?[/QUOTE]
Go with your gut. If you think they are fake, we ask you to please keep them, give them as gifts, or make them into magnets as one Diser suggested.


----------



## AmyPond

I'm pretty new to pins.  I've never traded before.  I've purchased a few from ebay before and then some in the parks.  They aren't ones I want to trade but I'm wondering if I've ever purchased a scapper without realizing it.  If I were to post photos, think anyone would be able to tell if they were real or not?  I suppose it doesn't really matter.  I bought them because I like them and don't plan on trading.


----------



## nym4588

I would like to recommend *mollyannacoleman* for the green list. I had a really fantastic transaction with her. I purchased a POTC 35th Anniversary LE of 1500 from her. It came within a week of payment and was on the original backer. I looked through her other sales and didn't notice any "lots." She sells a good mix including rack pins, LE's and starter kits. Nothing under 7.95.  

I also had a good experience with *sellandship*.  I bid on and won a Donald Duck POTC LE of 800 pin...paid over $20 for it.  It didn't come on the backer but I compared it to pinpics and I am satisfied that it's authentic. He (she?) also sells a lot of non-pin Disney collectibles. Most of the pins are open for bidding and not "buy it now." According to their Ebay page, the seller is located in Orlando.


----------



## MountNittany

AmyPond said:


> I'm pretty new to pins.  I've never traded before.  I've purchased a few from ebay before and then some in the parks.  They aren't ones I want to trade but I'm wondering if I've ever purchased a scapper without realizing it.  If I were to post photos, think anyone would be able to tell if they were real or not?  I suppose it doesn't really matter.  I bought them because I like them and don't plan on trading.


If you can hit the flower button on your camera (or whatever close up is) and get a good picture of the backstamp, and even a decent picture of the front, we would have a good idea. There is no way to be certain every time, especially without holding the pin.


nym4588 said:


> I would like to recommend *mollyannacoleman* for the green list. I had a really fantastic transaction with her. I purchased a POTC 35th Anniversary LE of 1500 from her. It came within a week of payment and was on the original backer. I looked through her other sales and didn't notice any "lots." She sells a good mix including rack pins, LE's and starter kits. Nothing under 7.95.
> 
> I also had a good experience with *sellandship*.  I bid on and won a Donald Duck POTC LE of 800 pin...paid over $20 for it.  It didn't come on the backer but I compared it to pinpics and I am satisfied that it's authentic. He (she?) also sells a lot of non-pin Disney collectibles. Most of the pins are open for bidding and not "buy it now." According to their Ebay page, the seller is located in Orlando.


I'll add both to the list . Thanks


----------



## AmyPond

Cool.  Maybe later or tomorrow I'll try to get good photos of a couple I'm not sure about.  Thanks.


----------



## daisy 'n donald

i just won 2 lots from sleepys emporium....
not like we need more traders, but they had a donald lot up (dh's fave) and a villains lot up (all of a sudden i want villains)
i'm curious as to what i'll get! but i've heard good things about them, and i'm not too worried about getting scrapers, and if we do, not a prob since dh likes donald.....


----------



## Running_Bell

Is anyone familiar with the ebay seller elizabethturner?  They have many pins and pin lots for sale, but I didn't see them listed on any of the lists.  I am looking to purchase some for November. 

Thanks,


----------



## MountNittany

Running_Bell said:


> Is anyone familiar with the ebay seller elizabethturner?  They have many pins and pin lots for sale, but I didn't see them listed on any of the lists.  I am looking to purchase some for November.
> 
> Thanks,



Always be cautious with lots. I also see that she sells WDI ID Badges, which are scrapped a lot. Can't make a definite call though.


----------



## rageahol

Wanted to get some pins before the trip, went with a seller with lots of great feedback, 100 pins, seller says that all the pins were purchased from Disney or traded for in Disney, about 30 are guaranteed scrappers, and pretty obvious.  Most of the rest are on the suspect list, and you would have to assume that they are too.  1 or 2 pins that are real and 4 or 5 that if they are fake, are really good fakes.  Seller: 423disneypinfreak


----------



## Broncobilly83

Running_Bell said:


> Is anyone familiar with the ebay seller elizabethturner?  They have many pins and pin lots for sale, but I didn't see them listed on any of the lists.  I am looking to purchase some for November.
> 
> Thanks,





MountNittany said:


> Always be cautious with lots. I also see that she sells WDI ID Badges, which are scrapped a lot. Can't make a definite call though.



I can not find any auctions by them listed?

Also, before you do *sellandship* as a good seller, they too had a lot of the WDI ID Badges, loose and off card, 4-5 of each pin, and they still have even more now, which seems odd for a LE 300 pin run. I got a couple when I got my wedding cake topper from them a couple of months ago, and when I asked about scrappers, since one had it's pin loose, they took offense to the question when I asked was it meant to be loose like that and could I exchange it


----------



## AmyPond

What is a WDI ID badge?


----------



## MountNittany

AmyPond said:


> What is a WDI ID badge?


http://pinpics.com/cgi-bin/group.cgi?group=4256


Thanks for the info Bronco, I'll put them on orange


----------



## AmyPond

Ooh!  I should have figured that out.  I actually have one of those.  My friend got it for me when she was out in California and at the Imagineering store.


----------



## daisy 'n donald

just got my pins from sleepy's emporium today
i had got the 12 pin lot of donald and a 12 pin lot of villains
as far as i can tell, all 24 are legit non scrapper pins....
there are some pretty cool rack pins in the lot too!
i'm tempted to get more, but, i think i'm going to wait until we go and come back, just so i can see what i trade for....

so, so far this green list of people have worked out great for me!
i am very happy with my pins from pinderlla's castle and sleepy's emporium!

thanks!


----------



## pixiewings71

Just to report, I have a few of the WDI ID badges, they are all scrappers.  That's OK with me, I wanted them for ME and not for trade or resale and I paid almost nothing for it.


----------



## Broncobilly83

pixiewings71 said:


> Just to report, I have a few of the WDI ID badges, they are all scrappers.  That's OK with me, I wanted them for ME and not for trade or resale and I paid almost nothing for it.



Which ones. I have some that I got loose and some that are still mint on the backer cards?


----------



## AmyPond

Okay, so I'm 99.9% sure at least one of the pins I got off ebay is a fake.  I can't remember who I got it from because it was over a year ago.  

It's a WDI Space Mountain pin.  The reason I'm pretty sure it's fake is becaue the stuff on the back is just typed in black.  It's flat.  Not stamped into it.  I feel bad because it's a pin I bought online for my husband.  He said he doesn't care though since he doesn't plan on trading it ever.

I thought I'd share pictures of it.

Here's the front -





And here's the back - 






It looks silver without the flash.  So here's one with the flash.  You can't read the words as well here though.







_(Sorry if this shouldn't have been posted in this thread.  I'm not familiar with this section of the board.  Let me know if I should take this elsewhere.  I have a couple pins I'm not sure about but I don't know if I should post photos and ask here or somewhere else)_


----------



## Spiffie

AmyPond said:


> Okay, so I'm 99.9% sure at least one of the pins I got off ebay is a fake.  I can't remember who I got it from because it was over a year ago.
> 
> It's a WDI Space Mountain pin.  The reason I'm pretty sure it's fake is becaue the stuff on the back is just typed in black.  It's flat.  Not stamped into it.  I feel bad because it's a pin I bought online for my husband.  He said he doesn't care though since he doesn't plan on trading it ever.
> 
> I thought I'd share pictures of it.
> 
> Here's the front -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the back -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks silver without the flash.  So here's one with the flash.  You can't read the words as well here though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Sorry if this shouldn't have been posted in this thread.  I'm not familiar with this section of the board.  Let me know if I should take this elsewhere.  I have a couple pins I'm not sure about but I don't know if I should post photos and ask here or somewhere else)_



That is PinPics #39165.  There isn't any information regarding the possibility of it being a fake/scrapper pin on PinPics.  Maybe someone else will see this post own that pin and can verify if the back is stamped ON or INTO the finish.  Good luck!


----------



## pixiewings71

Broncobilly83 said:


> Which ones. I have some that I got loose and some that are still mint on the backer cards?



I have a Maleficent one and a Mickey one and I got a couple for the girls but can't remember which ones.  I have a lot of really cool Maleficent pins (I love her) and I just wanted to add the WDI pin, I bought it assuming it was fake and yup, it's got those horrible directional scratches and no shiny finish on it.  



AmyPond said:


> Okay, so I'm 99.9% sure at least one of the pins I got off ebay is a fake.  I can't remember who I got it from because it was over a year ago.
> 
> It's a WDI Space Mountain pin.  The reason I'm pretty sure it's fake is becaue the stuff on the back is just typed in black.  It's flat.  Not stamped into it.  I feel bad because it's a pin I bought online for my husband.  He said he doesn't care though since he doesn't plan on trading it ever.
> 
> I thought I'd share pictures of it.
> 
> Here's the front -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the back -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks silver without the flash.  So here's one with the flash.  You can't read the words as well here though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Sorry if this shouldn't have been posted in this thread.  I'm not familiar with this section of the board.  Let me know if I should take this elsewhere.  I have a couple pins I'm not sure about but I don't know if I should post photos and ask here or somewhere else)_



there are some pins that are legit that have no back stamp but rather a print.  I've seen some and I might still have some, I'd have to check.   Another good thing to note is the dangle part has the waffle print that goes off the edge, I think you might have a good pin there.


----------



## AmyPond

Really??  Crazy.  I was for sure the regular print meant it was a fake.  (I'm still really new to this pin stuff.)

Can I post a few more pins to get opinions?  Or should I make a new thread for that?


----------



## chaoscent

You can also check pin pics. 
Here is your pin
http://www.pinpics.com/cgi-bin/pin.cgi?pin=39165&sid=1954.1280005747
Penny


----------



## AmyPond

Hmm, looks the same to my eyes.  I wish they had a photo of the back.


----------



## pixiewings71

AmyPond said:


> Hmm, looks the same to my eyes.  I wish they had a photo of the back.



Please start a new thread with pics of other pins, that helps to keep this one focused on eBay sellers.  

Pinpics doesn't do photos of the backs, what they do is put a scrapper warning on the page, if you go here http://www.pinpics.com/cgi-bin/pin.cgi?pin=52619&sid=4123.1280020835.v2 and scroll down you will see what I mean by the scrapper warning.


----------



## pixiewings71

I also wanted to pop in with more feedback on Domimgood, I am watching 1 pin he has up for auction and also some silly bandz.   I did notice that he has some LE fairy pins up with photos of the front and back, the photo of the back you can clearly see what we are referring to when we say there's a border around the edge, that's not supposed to be there, those Mickey heads are supposed to go all the way off the edges of the back.  I don't want to post a link but if you do a search for his eBay name and scroll and few pages back you'll see what I'm referring to.  So he definitely needs to be at least on the yellow list.  Like I said, I am watching a pin but if I do end up with it it will be added to my collection and not traded.


----------



## AmyPond

Sorry.    I can edit my post but I guess it wouldn't matter since it was quoted.  Sorry about that.


----------



## pixiewings71

Oh Amy, no worries!! This thread is just huge and it takes a lot to get thru all 59 pages so if we can start a new thread with questions on specific pins that would help.   It's not a problem at all, I'm glad you posted here.


----------



## horselover

pixiewings71 said:


> I also wanted to pop in with more feedback on Domimgood, I am watching 1 pin he has up for auction and also some silly bandz.   I did notice that he has some LE fairy pins up with photos of the front and back, the photo of the back you can clearly see what we are referring to when we say there's a border around the edge, that's not supposed to be there, those Mickey heads are supposed to go all the way off the edges of the back.  I don't want to post a link but if you do a search for his eBay name and scroll and few pages back you'll see what I'm referring to.  So he definitely needs to be at least on the yellow list.  Like I said, I am watching a pin but if I do end up with it it will be added to my collection and not traded.



I went to his page & I see exactly what you're saying.  Here's my question though.  If this seller has taken the time to post pics of the front & back of the pins (most sellers don't) is he hoping buyers don't know any better or is he just an uneducated seller that thinks he/she has legitimate pins for sale?

I'm starting to think I may give up pin trading.  It used to be fun but now it just seems like a lot of work.  Having to check every pin against pinpics & worrying about putting scrappers into the system by trading with CMs at the parks.    Maybe ignorance was bliss, but too late to go back now.


----------



## pixiewings71

I don't know....I should ask him if he knows about that.  But I do know that every pin I got from him with my last purchase looked really great until the next day when I looked under better lighting.  Unfortunately I'd already left my good FB for that purchase.


----------



## *Meagan*

WOW! this thread is awesome! Im headed to WDW this December and I am making some gift bags for my younger cousins that are going and I thought it would be sooo fun to start their pin collections! 

Im soo happy I found this thread because I was really starting to worry about the sellers on ebay.

I am watching a few from "domimgood" but now Im thinking.. no thanks.
I am now searching the "great" sellers to purchase from them!

Gosh some people are just crooks, sickening what people will do for a buck!

Thanks for the amazing posts!


----------



## blockscrappers

*Meagan* said:


> WOW! this thread is awesome! Im headed to WDW this December and I am making some gift bags for my younger cousins that are going and I thought it would be sooo fun to start their pin collections!
> 
> Im soo happy I found this thread because I was really starting to worry about the sellers on ebay.
> 
> I am watching a few from "domimgood" but now Im thinking.. no thanks.
> I am now searching the "great" sellers to purchase from them!
> 
> Gosh some people are just crooks, sickening what people will do for a buck!
> 
> Thanks for the amazing posts!


It is sick.  Unfortunately, there are people who don't care if they buy from scrappers to trade as long as they can trade the pin (the cheaper the better) in the park.  In fact some buy the bad pins on purpose so that they can trade for good pins in the parks.  Plus the scrappers make a ton of money from big lots so all one can really do is educate themselves and not trade "scrappers" in the parks.  Anyhow don't let all this stuff ruin your fun have a great trip!


----------



## Running_Bell

Has anyone ever purchased from Amazon?  I did a search for starter sets with lanyard for my DD10 and me to start.  They look packaged with Lanyard and 4 pins (various). 

Thanks!!


----------



## pixiewings71

horselover said:


> I went to his page & I see exactly what you're saying.  Here's my question though.  If this seller has taken the time to post pics of the front & back of the pins (most sellers don't) is he hoping buyers don't know any better or is he just an uneducated seller that thinks he/she has legitimate pins for sale?
> 
> I'm starting to think I may give up pin trading.  It used to be fun but now it just seems like a lot of work.  Having to check every pin against pinpics & worrying about putting scrappers into the system by trading with CMs at the parks.    Maybe ignorance was bliss, but too late to go back now.



So I looked at more of his auctions and found some pins that I know have scrappers (because I have a ton of them lol) and I asked him about the backstamp, he told me "these pins are considered scrappers on pinpics" so yes he knows, and no he doesn't say anything about them being scrappers on the auction pages. 



Running_Bell said:


> Has anyone ever purchased from Amazon?  I did a search for starter sets with lanyard for my DD10 and me to start.  They look packaged with Lanyard and 4 pins (various).
> 
> Thanks!!



No, I didn't even know Amazon had pins on it.


----------



## Broncobilly83

pixiewings71 said:


> No, I didn't even know Amazon had pins on it.



Neither did I, but looking at them, it looks like Disney maintains a store front there as well as individual retailers


----------



## horselover

pixiewings71 said:


> So I looked at more of his auctions and found some pins that I know have scrappers (because I have a ton of them lol) and I asked him about the backstamp, he told me "these pins are considered scrappers on pinpics" so yes he knows, and no he doesn't say anything about them being scrappers on the auction pages.




Wow.  Shame on him!  



Edit:  So I just checked the 1st page & he's not listed in red.  Shouldn't he be if he out & out told you he's selling scrappers & not being up front about it?  Seems like a good reason to add him to the list to me.


----------



## pixiewings71

yes, I'm sure that Mt Nittany will update that as soon as he can.


----------



## Running_Bell

> No, I didn't even know Amazon had pins on it.
> 
> Neither did I, but looking at them, it looks like Disney maintains a store front there as well as individual retailers



So, do you think it is safe to think these are authentic.  I have found some starter sets with lanyard for as low as 9.95.  I'm thinking that would be a great way for us to start out.


----------



## pinparrot

Doe's anyone know what happened to Nannub, don't want to buy from them by mistake. Thanks for any help


----------



## kdm0516

there is a elesabethturner on ebay...the price is really good so I'm thinking it is scrappers but she isn't listed on the first page of this thread.  Does anyone know?
thanks


----------



## Broncobilly83

Running_Bell said:


> So, do you think it is safe to think these are authentic.  I have found some starter sets with lanyard for as low as 9.95.  I'm thinking that would be a great way for us to start out.



If it is from the Disney Store located on Amazon, more than likely. They probably set it up to get further exposure as well as use it to help sell some slower products


----------



## pixiewings71

Running_Bell said:


> So, do you think it is safe to think these are authentic.  I have found some starter sets with lanyard for as low as 9.95.  I'm thinking that would be a great way for us to start out.



yes, I'm sure they are ok since they are from Disney   And I'm sure that Amazon would not look kindly on people selling scrappers on their site. 



pinparrot said:


> Doe's anyone know what happened to Nannub, don't want to buy from them by mistake. Thanks for any help



No, sorry....if you are looking just try one of the green listed sellers on our first page. 



kdm0516 said:


> there is a elesabethturner on ebay...the price is really good so I'm thinking it is scrappers but she isn't listed on the first page of this thread.  Does anyone know?
> thanks



there's an elizabethturner that we think is selling scrappers.....


----------



## MountNittany

AmyPond said:


> Okay, so I'm 99.9% sure at least one of the pins I got off ebay is a fake.  I can't remember who I got it from because it was over a year ago.
> 
> It's a WDI Space Mountain pin.  The reason I'm pretty sure it's fake is becaue the stuff on the back is just typed in black.  It's flat.  Not stamped into it.  I feel bad because it's a pin I bought online for my husband.  He said he doesn't care though since he doesn't plan on trading it ever.
> 
> I thought I'd share pictures of it.
> 
> Here's the front -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the back -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks silver without the flash.  So here's one with the flash.  You can't read the words as well here though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(Sorry if this shouldn't have been posted in this thread.  I'm not familiar with this section of the board.  Let me know if I should take this elsewhere.  I have a couple pins I'm not sure about but I don't know if I should post photos and ask here or somewhere else)_



There are 66 people trading it on PinPics, so there could be a scrapper of this pin. That's just pure speculation with little fact.


----------



## MountNittany

I'll read through the thread later and respond/update. Disney was awesome as normal. I picked up a few scrappers, but it seems like the majority of the 2010 HM pins on the lanyards are real. All of the ones I traded for (over 30 HMs) were real.

Also, 64 pins wasn't enough for me for a week. I'll probably go with 100 and bring the rest home next time.


----------



## mousestruck

After reading through this thread, we purchased a large lot of pins from one of the "green list" sellers - Sleepy's Emporium.  The price was a bit higher than other sellers, but the others were either on the "red list" or on no list, so I paid a few extra bucks to go with a trusted resource.  The pins just arrived and I must say they are much nicer than I expected!  I am no expert on scrappers, but they do appear to be authentic -- no duplicates and none in little plastic baggies.  There are even a couple that are multi-dimensional or special event pins.  I'm very pleased.  Thanks to all for the education!


----------



## AmyPond

mousestruck said:


> After reading through this thread, we purchased a large lot of pins from one of the "green list" sellers - Sleepy's Emporium.  The price was a bit higher than other sellers, but the others were either on the "red list" or on no list, so I paid a few extra bucks to go with a trusted resource.  The pins just arrived and I must say they are much nicer than I expected!  I am no expert on scrappers, but they do appear to be authentic -- no duplicates and none in little plastic baggies.  There are even a couple that are multi-dimensional or special event pins.  I'm very pleased.  Thanks to all for the education!



Can I ask...how many did you get and for how much?


----------



## jkluttrell

I apologize if this seller is listed in one of the posts and I missed it but does anyone know about "sportsfiendny"? He is not on the red, yellow, or green lists in the first post. The pins are listed individually and not in a lot. Thanks!


----------



## K8T

Hi

I have read through a lot of this thread and am much more educated now (how many times have you heard that!!).

My daughter started trading on DCL in June (she is only 5) and we bought a lot of pins on board and swapped a lot too.   This week I bought 11 pins from Pin-Princess on ebay.  

I chose her, because she didn't have lots of large lots and also had a number of individual pins.  However, I do see that she has only been registered since June 10, which rings bells, also the pins came in little bags!!!   

I am almost sure they will be scrappers, especially as a lot are 'hidden Mickey' ones and also one comes up in searches, at a sale price of $44 and I didn't pay anything like that for the lot.

Has anyone any experience, this person is in the UK, trading from Shropshire and sent a compliment slip with the name Jill on it.

Obviously, I haven't a clue how to tell a scrapper, I have felt them!!  Looked at the backs!!!!  even sniffed them!!!  but still seem none the wiser.

My dd was thrilled with them and wants to keep some for her collection (fair enough if they are for her), but before I contact the sellar, can anyone give me any advice.

Many thanks

Kate


----------



## MountNittany

K8T said:


> Hi
> 
> I have read through a lot of this thread and am much more educated now (how many times have you heard that!!).
> 
> My daughter started trading on DCL in June (she is only 5) and we bought a lot of pins on board and swapped a lot too.   This week I bought 11 pins from Pin-Princess on ebay.
> 
> I chose her, because she didn't have lots of large lots and also had a number of individual pins.  However, I do see that she has only been registered since June 10, which rings bells, also the pins came in little bags!!!
> 
> I am almost sure they will be scrappers, especially as a lot are 'hidden Mickey' ones and also one comes up in searches, at a sale price of $44 and I didn't pay anything like that for the lot.
> 
> Has anyone any experience, this person is in the UK, trading from Shropshire and sent a compliment slip with the name Jill on it.
> 
> Obviously, I haven't a clue how to tell a scrapper, I have felt them!!  Looked at the backs!!!!  even sniffed them!!!  but still seem none the wiser.
> 
> My dd was thrilled with them and wants to keep some for her collection (fair enough if they are for her), but before I contact the sellar, can anyone give me any advice.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Kate



Have you bought any rack/open edition pins directly from disney? If so, compare the logo on the backstamp. The real pins have a clean, precise stamp, while scrappers are often sloppier. The logo changed in 2009 also, so don't let that confuse you. Also, search for the individual pins on pinpics.com. The site often lists the differences between the scrappers and the real pins. It is constantly updated by people (like me) who find scrappers of pins and submit ways to differentiate them.


----------



## K8T

MountNittany said:


> Have you bought any rack/open edition pins directly from disney? If so, compare the logo on the backstamp. The real pins have a clean, precise stamp, while scrappers are often sloppier. The logo changed in 2009 also, so don't let that confuse you. Also, search for the individual pins on pinpics.com. The site often lists the differences between the scrappers and the real pins. It is constantly updated by people (like me) who find scrappers of pins and submit ways to differentiate them.



Thanks for this information. I have just spent a long tiime going through each pin and it would appear, bearing in mind I don't really know what I am doing, that out of 11 pin, probably two or three are OK.  

I have contacted the seller to ask where she got them and that I think they may be scrappers and will wait to hear what she willl do about it.

Luckily I didn't pay alot (probbaly says it all), however, I still need some pins to swap on our holiday at the end of August. 

Do you know anyone in the UK, who I can trust to sent me some 'genuine' pins.

Many thank

Kate


----------



## TeenaS

Hey guys ... I just saw mubunny just listed some pins for a one day sale.  I haven't checked ebay for a while and I know he doesn't list often so I wanted to give you a heads up.


----------



## MountNittany

TeenaS said:


> Hey guys ... I just saw mubunny just listed some pins for a one day sale.  I haven't checked ebay for a while and I know he doesn't list often so I wanted to give you a heads up.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## K8T

Well latest update, I contacted Pin-Princess on ebay and she replied saying that she got her pins through her daughter in the States and good ebay sellers.  She asked why I thought they were scrappers so I said:

Some have slight dips in the enamel, one (Minnie Kite), has a silver mouth/features and they should be black.  Several the Mickey Heads on the back are very small (I have some legit ones to compare), and also they have a border around them which shouldn't be there.  Finally, several of them have 'rough' looking logos.

I shall wait for the next installment.  I haven't actually asked for my money back yet and not sure what to do about this.  Whether to accept them - but that seems unfair, yet that is probably what I am going to get back anyway most of the time - Whether to give a comment on feedback, to warn others, or whether to just cut my losses and bin them!

Any advice?

Kate


----------



## MountNittany

K8T said:


> Well latest update, I contacted Pin-Princess on ebay and she replied saying that she got her pins through her daughter in the States and good ebay sellers.  She asked why I thought they were scrappers so I said:
> 
> Some have slight dips in the enamel, one (Minnie Kite), has a silver mouth/features and they should be black.  Several the Mickey Heads on the back are very small (I have some legit ones to compare), and also they have a border around them which shouldn't be there.  Finally, several of them have 'rough' looking logos.
> 
> I shall wait for the next installment.  I haven't actually asked for my money back yet and not sure what to do about this.  Whether to accept them - but that seems unfair, yet that is probably what I am going to get back anyway most of the time - Whether to give a comment on feedback, to warn others, or whether to just cut my losses and bin them!
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Kate



I hate giving advise on these situations, so I'd say keep them for yourself. Many pins have slight dips in one or two smaller portions of the enamel, but with the rough logos and border on the mickey heads, they are definite scrappers. All legit pins will have a precise logo.


----------



## Running_Bell

anyone have any feedback on www.pinseller.com?  I didn't seem them on the list.  If I did miss it... I'm sorry.


----------



## MountNittany

Running_Bell said:


> anyone have any feedback on www.pinseller.com?  I didn't seem them on the list.  If I did miss it... I'm sorry.



They do have a 100% money back guarantee


----------



## MountNittany

I ordered a WDW Disney Attraction License Plates Set from bizzybee1 and an Alice WDI Badge (2009 Series) from theotherpinstore27. They were all authentic and both will be on the green list


----------



## ImagineerM

Good day everyone! 
Wanted to report that I recently purchased several pins  from sleepysemporium on eBay. They came in the mail today & bad news. 3/4 of them were scrappers, including a very bad "Wet Paint" & a fee hidden Mickey pins with bad stamps on the back. 

I'm very disappointed because they came highly recommended and were listed on the green list. 

I've emailed them pictures and comparisons of the bad pins. I'll report back & let you know what I hear. 

Cheers,
Josh


----------



## horselover

ImagineerM said:


> Good day everyone!
> Wanted to report that I recently purchased several pins  from sleepysemporium on eBay. They came in the mail today & bad news. 3/4 of them were scrappers, including a very bad "Wet Paint" & a fee hidden Mickey pins with bad stamps on the back.
> 
> I'm very disappointed because they came highly recommended and were listed on the green list.
> 
> I've emailed them pictures and comparisons of the bad pins. I'll report back & let you know what I hear.
> 
> Cheers,
> Josh



They will definitely take them back & send you new ones, but I have to say this is a bit disappointing to me too.  They must be high volume sellers & although they do have 100% positive feedback & do provide refunds & good customer service they are still selling scrappers.  I had 4 scrappers in a lot of 12 too.  Maybe they shouldn't be on the green list.  JMHO.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I purchased two lots from Sleepys at Christmas time.  I gave them as gifts to my niece and nephew.  I compared what I received against pinpics and dizpins.  I would have to say all but four pins were questionable.  I never filed a complaint or sent them back.  I have decided to purchase my pins from a few of the other green list sellers and have had very good results.  I'm trying hard not to circulate scrappers.


----------



## ImagineerM

Sleepy emailed me this morning and apologized for the mistake. Said they would either refund or replace then with pins he hand selects. I took him up on the offer & will let you know how the replacements go. 

I agree that maybe sleepysemporium should be moved to a caution on the main page as opposedto green.


----------



## MountNittany

gordo1111 is selling an LE 500 pin set originally sold for $85 for $30... definitely questionable


----------



## MountNittany

ImagineerM said:


> Good day everyone!
> Wanted to report that I recently purchased several pins  from sleepysemporium on eBay. They came in the mail today & bad news. 3/4 of them were scrappers, including a very bad "Wet Paint" & a fee hidden Mickey pins with bad stamps on the back.
> 
> I'm very disappointed because they came highly recommended and were listed on the green list.
> 
> I've emailed them pictures and comparisons of the bad pins. I'll report back & let you know what I hear.
> 
> Cheers,
> Josh





horselover said:


> They will definitely take them back & send you new ones, but I have to say this is a bit disappointing to me too.  They must be high volume sellers & although they do have 100% positive feedback & do provide refunds & good customer service they are still selling scrappers.  I had 4 scrappers in a lot of 12 too.  Maybe they shouldn't be on the green list.  JMHO.





DisneyRunner2009 said:


> I purchased two lots from Sleepys at Christmas time.  I gave them as gifts to my niece and nephew.  I compared what I received against pinpics and dizpins.  I would have to say all but four pins were questionable.  I never filed a complaint or sent them back.  I have decided to purchase my pins from a few of the other green list sellers and have had very good results.  I'm trying hard not to circulate scrappers.





ImagineerM said:


> Sleepy emailed me this morning and apologized for the mistake. Said they would either refund or replace then with pins he hand selects. I took him up on the offer & will let you know how the replacements go.
> 
> I agree that maybe sleepysemporium should be moved to a caution on the main page as opposedto green.



I will definitely move them to the orange list. I received about 10/50 scrappers, and they offered a refund. However, a lot of people are reporting higher numbers of scrappers.


----------



## pinparrot

Sellers are stamping AP on the backs of pins and selling them as authentic AP pins. CFC93 has 400 plus for sell. I bought some and they are suspect.    Poorly done AP stamps, some are very small and when you look at them under a magnifying glass they don"t even say AP, just scratches. Thanks for the info about realfastpins I wondered what happened to them.


----------



## staceyhzoo

Has anyone bought from katken2?  The hubby has found a pin he wants and I can't find any info about them.  Thanks!


----------



## mstinson14

is there any info on disneyeasypin?


----------



## *Meagan*

OK so I purchased 12 pins from sleepysemporium and received them today. And only one is questionable and its because it has a few dents and snags on it.. and I emailed them today about it. and a weird film on one side.. hard to explain.

Im still confused on how to figure out if it is a scrapper or not?!

I also purchased from sunshinesunwear and the pins were great!

I also purchased from steamboatwillie and waiting to receive the pin!


----------



## *Meagan*

http://www.dizpins.com/pinventory/scrappers.htm

the pins shown on this website.. r they the real pins or the scrappers?


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

The pins shown are pins that have been copied.  Therefore, unauthorized versions of that pin exist.


----------



## MountNittany

staceyhzoo said:


> Has anyone bought from katken2?  The hubby has found a pin he wants and I can't find any info about them.  Thanks!


There is no info on our thread and I have never bought from them


mstinson14 said:


> is there any info on disneyeasypin?


Big lots like that are always suspicious 


*Meagan* said:


> OK so I purchased 12 pins from sleepysemporium and received them today. And only one is questionable and its because it has a few dents and snags on it.. and I emailed them today about it. and a weird film on one side.. hard to explain.
> 
> Im still confused on how to figure out if it is a scrapper or not?!
> 
> I also purchased from sunshinesunwear and the pins were great!
> 
> I also purchased from steamboatwillie and waiting to receive the pin!


Please check the Signs of Scrappers thread.

The #1 method I use is comparing the official logo on the backstamp to rack pins I bought at WDW. Official pins will have the exact same backstamp (font, proportions, cleanness) except the size. Dents/snags are natural with the wear and tear of a pin, it doesn't mean it's a scrapper.


*Meagan* said:


> http://www.dizpins.com/pinventory/scrappers.htm
> 
> the pins shown on this website.. r they the real pins or the scrappers?


There are scrapper versions of these pins. Keep in mind there are plenty of official pins as well!


DisneyRunner2009 said:


> The pins shown are pins that have been copied.  Therefore, unauthorized versions of that pin exist.


Also, this is by no means a complete list. EVERY PIN has the possibility of being scrapped.


----------



## metz72

Has anyone purchased pins from 52jcmdisneypins?


----------



## MountNittany

metz72 said:


> Has anyone purchased pins from 52jcmdisneypins?



nope, sorry


----------



## pixiewings71

metz72 said:


> Has anyone purchased pins from 52jcmdisneypins?



Not that I can recall. Sorry


----------



## jkluttrell

I just won 3 pins (individually) from sportsfiendny on ebay. I paid for these on July 30 and on August 13 still had not received them. Emailed the seller, she said the package had been sent. 5 days later I still had not heard from the seller or received the package so I opened a case against it. The seller contacts me and said the package was mailed. Then said she had 2 of the same pins that I had bought but not one of them. I got a full refund. If she had duplicates chances are good they were scrappers. I did not receive any pins so I cannot say for sure if they were but the whole thing was just not a good transaction.


----------



## LittleFlounder

metz72 said:


> Has anyone purchased pins from 52jcmdisneypins?



Yes, I have bought pins from 52jcmdisneypins. Sorry I'm so late responding. 

DO NOT BUY FROM THIS SELLER! I bought a lot of 50 pins from them back in '08 and every single pin was a scrapper. When I told them they sold me scrappers they said: "I am sorry you are unhappy with your lot of pins, please accept my apologies. I have noticed that the pin quality that I have been trading for have been getting poorer, and I have been finding more and more scrapper pins. I try and catch them before I sell, but I was on vacation and wasn't as vigalent as I normally am." 

Sure, sure.. a flat out lie. I asked for a refund of the auction amount, plus shipping(both ways) and I sent the pins back. They agreed. When they filed with ebay to get their charges back they said "both agreed not go through with the auction". and then asked if I could leave positive feedback for them, or none at all. 

Because of this scapper incident I had, I am scared to buy pins off ebay at all. There is a small lot of CM lanyard/hidden mickey pins I want right now, but I don't want to buy them in case they are counterfeit.


----------



## pixiewings71

LittleFlounder said:


> Yes, I have bought pins from 52jcmdisneypins. Sorry I'm so late responding.
> 
> DO NOT BUY FROM THIS SELLER! I bought a lot of 50 pins from them back in '08 and every single pin was a scrapper. When I told them they sold me scrappers they said: "I am sorry you are unhappy with your lot of pins, please accept my apologies. I have noticed that the pin quality that I have been trading for have been getting poorer, and I have been finding more and more scrapper pins. I try and catch them before I sell, but I was on vacation and wasn't as vigalent as I normally am."
> 
> Sure, sure.. a flat out lie. I asked for a refund of the auction amount, plus shipping(both ways) and I sent the pins back. They agreed. When they filed with ebay to get their charges back they said "both agreed not go through with the auction". and then asked if I could leave positive feedback for them, or none at all.
> 
> Because of this scapper incident I had, I am scared to buy pins off ebay at all. *There is a small lot of CM lanyard/hidden mickey pins I want right now, but I don't want to buy them in case they are counterfeit.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Who is the seller?


----------



## LittleFlounder

pixiewings71 said:


> Who is the seller?



There's a few sellers selling the same pics I want (all figment sets):

pham322
123goinggoinggone
coconut_cutie
2005stream
sstabler
indiana_items

I'm wondering if any of those are safe to buy from. I don't see any of them on the red, green, or yellow lists on the first page of this thread.


----------



## metz72

LittleFlounder said:


> Yes, I have bought pins from 52jcmdisneypins. Sorry I'm so late responding.
> 
> DO NOT BUY FROM THIS SELLER! I bought a lot of 50 pins from them back in '08 and every single pin was a scrapper. When I told them they sold me scrappers they said: "I am sorry you are unhappy with your lot of pins, please accept my apologies. I have noticed that the pin quality that I have been trading for have been getting poorer, and I have been finding more and more scrapper pins. I try and catch them before I sell, but I was on vacation and wasn't as vigalent as I normally am."
> 
> Sure, sure.. a flat out lie. I asked for a refund of the auction amount, plus shipping(both ways) and I sent the pins back. They agreed. When they filed with ebay to get their charges back they said "both agreed not go through with the auction". and then asked if I could leave positive feedback for them, or none at all.
> 
> Because of this scapper incident I had, I am scared to buy pins off ebay at all. There is a small lot of CM lanyard/hidden mickey pins I want right now, but I don't want to buy them in case they are counterfeit.



Thank you for the information.  I will be sure not to purchase anything from them.


----------



## *Meagan*

I purchased one pin from seller maydelina1. I won and paid for this item on August 1st.. its August 20th. Still no pin!

Contacted seller a week ago.. they told me to continue to "wait and give it time"
Contacted them again two days ago..still no pin.. told to "wait and give it time" and then I put my foot down and asked "how long will this go on for?" they responded with 
*" I don't have any reason to play with you or argue over a pin"*

Now Im legit mad! Will see what happens!


----------



## Broncobilly83

*Meagan* said:


> I purchased one pin from seller maydelina1. I won and paid for this item on August 1st.. its August 20th. Still no pin!
> 
> Contacted seller a week ago.. they told me to continue to "wait and give it time"
> Contacted them again two days ago..still no pin.. told to "wait and give it time" and then I put my foot down and asked "how long will this go on for?" they responded with
> *" I don't have any reason to play with you or argue over a pin"*
> 
> Now Im legit mad! Will see what happens!



If you still do not have it, did you file a dispute with Paypal? They will have to at least provide a tracking or D/C number


----------



## *Meagan*

Broncobilly83 said:


> If you still do not have it, did you file a dispute with Paypal? They will have to at least provide a tracking or D/C number



I did not file a dispute with paypal yet. I have had to do it before and I will do it again! LoL


----------



## debranator

*Meagan* said:


> I purchased one pin from seller maydelina1. I won and paid for this item on August 1st.. its August 20th. Still no pin!
> 
> Contacted seller a week ago.. they told me to continue to "wait and give it time"
> Contacted them again two days ago..still no pin.. told to "wait and give it time" and then I put my foot down and asked "how long will this go on for?" they responded with
> *" I don't have any reason to play with you or argue over a pin"*
> 
> Now Im legit mad! Will see what happens!



Tell them..if they do not send you a replacement pin..NOW....you are going to file a claim AND leave them negative feedback.
They will take care of it.
The problems start..when you wait too long....
I kept waiting for a refund on a rip off item..that I sent back...
they waited till it was too late..45 days..and..then told me they were doing nothing...
ebay..said..it was too late.
so...do not play.....you can always retract your negative...if they make it right..
and..I am a powerseller..but..there are too many crooks..on the bay.
but saying that...warning.....
only file a claim...after making sure...they are not taking care of the problem..reason?
ebay has a new system....that downgrades a seller....
just for claims..if they get 2..even if they are unfounded....they get downgraded..for a year.


----------



## stephv3

Help....I just one a lot of 20 pins on ebay and while I was waiting found this thread....now I do not know what to do.  The seller was on the red list too!  I have not paid yet but am not a regular ebay buyer so am not sure if I can still get out of it or what to do....suggestions????


----------



## debranator

stephv3 said:


> Help....I just one a lot of 20 pins on ebay and while I was waiting found this thread....now I do not know what to do.  The seller was on the red list too!  I have not paid yet but am not a regular ebay buyer so am not sure if I can still get out of it or what to do....suggestions????



Yes..if you have never backed out of an auction before..you can..without problems.
Or..even easier....sellers do not want buyers who will leave them negative or ruin their dsrs...
not regular sellers by any means.
If you are uncomfortable buying them because of what you have read..or their feedback...
write them..and ..ask that they cancel the auction.
Explain..that if the pins even smell like fakes to you...you will leave them neg. feedback and 1 star on their DSRS....
so..give them the chance to just cancel the auction.
It costs them nothing..so..they will do it.
No seller wants an unhappy buyer...even before the item gets there.


----------



## stephv3

I actually emailed him before I read your reply.  Asking if they were legit etc and saying I had read neg about him on the boards.  I told him what I wanted which is for my kids to trade in the world bc they never want to trade the ones we buy down there bc they have chosen them.  I am also going with 2 1st timers and thought it would be fun for them....this is what he replied.....

"Hello,
My advice is never trade and never buy from ebay. You should only buy from Disney and never trade with a cast member.
Its the only way to be 100% sure.

- dopeyspins"

I replied back asking if that meant his were not legit and if so how we should proceed....waiting to hear.  This is so sad....just want the kids to have fun with a little less expense.  I need to read this thread more tonight!!!


----------



## pixiewings71

LittleFlounder said:


> There's a few sellers selling the same pics I want (all figment sets):
> 
> pham322
> 123goinggoinggone
> coconut_cutie
> 2005stream
> sstabler
> indiana_items
> 
> I'm wondering if any of those are safe to buy from. I don't see any of them on the red, green, or yellow lists on the first page of this thread.



Well none of them seem to have the regular red flags that we look for but I've never used any of them personally so it's hard for me to say for sure.  Something to look for in this instance is where they are located, if they are close to WDW or DLR then it's easier for them to get pins.  I would say buy with caution, check the auctions and the feedback and see what you can find but always remember that FB isn't 100%, some people don't know or care about scrappers.  



stephv3 said:


> I actually emailed him before I read your reply.  Asking if they were legit etc and saying I had read neg about him on the boards.  I told him what I wanted which is for my kids to trade in the world bc they never want to trade the ones we buy down there bc they have chosen them.  I am also going with 2 1st timers and thought it would be fun for them....this is what he replied.....
> 
> "Hello,
> My advice is never trade and never buy from ebay. You should only buy from Disney and never trade with a cast member.
> Its the only way to be 100% sure.
> 
> - dopeyspins"
> 
> I replied back asking if that meant his were not legit and if so how we should proceed....waiting to hear.  This is so sad....just want the kids to have fun with a little less expense.  I need to read this thread more tonight!!!



Most eBayer's don't know about this board or this thread, if you referenced the seller likely has no idea what you're referring to.   Just an fyi.  He's not going to tell you if his are legit or not, he will probably just cancel the transaction.  Good luck to you!


----------



## stephv3

thanks....hope it is not bad that I let them know about the thread.....they may make themselves look more legit.....No reply from him!  Funny thing is he has great feedback!


----------



## staceyhzoo

mubunny has some quick auctions on ebay and then he's taking a break for a while.  Just wanted you all to know


----------



## debranator

stephv3 said:


> I actually emailed him before I read your reply.  Asking if they were legit etc and saying I had read neg about him on the boards.  I told him what I wanted which is for my kids to trade in the world bc they never want to trade the ones we buy down there bc they have chosen them.  I am also going with 2 1st timers and thought it would be fun for them....this is what he replied.....
> 
> "Hello,
> My advice is never trade and never buy from ebay. You should only buy from Disney and never trade with a cast member.
> Its the only way to be 100% sure.
> 
> - dopeyspins"
> 
> I replied back asking if that meant his were not legit and if so how we should proceed....waiting to hear.  This is so sad....just want the kids to have fun with a little less expense.  I need to read this thread more tonight!!!



Was that really his reply?
I am shocked.....
Did you pay him?
Did he cancel the auction?
Did he offer to return your money?
If you did pay for them..........
Now..file a claim....and..leave him negative feedback..even more important...give him 1 star on the DSRs..
mainly..because his attitude..stinks.
most folks do not realize..a Negative..does not mean nearly as much harm to a seller..as a 1 star rating does.
It can ruin you...
and..with a response like that..he deserves it.
If he just canceled the auction for you....move on..do not worry about it.


----------



## pixiewings71

stephv3 said:


> thanks....hope it is not bad that I let them know about the thread.....they may make themselves look more legit.....No reply from him!  Funny thing is he has great feedback!



Most sellers will have great FB, a lot of buyers have no clue about scrappers so.....


----------



## brattosa

nuhertz said:


> I recently purchased some pins from seller theatreandfilms and all the pins that were sent were 100% scrappers, poor off color remakes of cast lanyard pins.  Contacting seller to see what he will do about it.



We, too, purchases some pins from theatreandfilms prior to our last trip.  Although some were valid pins, a majority of them were scrappers with off colors and the Mickey head stamping on the reverse not going to the edges.


----------



## MT_DZNYGAL

I bought 2 lots (20 and 25) from MrLast79.  Good seller....I think a couple scrappers.  Overall good (I think he probably really traded for them)

NOT SO with 423disneypinfreak.  Maybe she's an old "red-lister"under a new name....."Pat" from Chatanooga TN ring a bell w/anyone????
I'm sick---two lots 140 pins!!! And EVERY SINGLE ONE a very OBVIOUS scrapper.  Now, I'm used to picking over the big lots and am willing to accept 10-15% poor quality (we toss them) but ALL 140????? never before.  
Have an inquiry in to her....my 11 year old is watching this closely too.....nothing like a lesson in "ethical business 101"

So how do I add them to the Red and Green lists????


----------



## pixiewings71

MT_DZNYGAL said:


> I bought 2 lots (20 and 25) from MrLast79.  Good seller....I think a couple scrappers.  Overall good (I think he probably really traded for them)
> 
> NOT SO with 423disneypinfreak.  Maybe she's an old "red-lister"under a new name....."Pat" from Chatanooga TN ring a bell w/anyone????
> I'm sick---two lots 140 pins!!! And EVERY SINGLE ONE a very OBVIOUS scrapper.  Now, I'm used to picking over the big lots and am willing to accept 10-15% poor quality (we toss them) but ALL 140????? never before.
> Have an inquiry in to her....my 11 year old is watching this closely too.....nothing like a lesson in "ethical business 101"
> 
> So how do I add them to the Red and Green lists????



Thanks for your report, what happens is the thread owner comes in and makes the updates when he has the time.   That's why we suggest people read the full thread, but since it's quite overwhelming we are OK with people using just page 1. LOL   I hope you get a resolution with Pat from TN.......


----------



## smileycrissy

I'm going to send a PM to the OP concerning someone I just bought pins from on eBay (it was a lot of 20 pins). At first glance they looked ok but when I inspected them further they looked odd. They looked like they had brush stroke marks on them. DF says he thought they were using a polisher to try to 'fix' the pins. I wrote back to the person stating I couldn't give them the 5 stars they wanted because something seemed wrong with the pins and I question whether I can trade them or not. The below is the response I received:

_'Thank you so much for contacting me before leaving a feedback i really appreciated if you are no happy with your order is no problem just return the pins to me I will refund your money plus the return postage and if happens you still want to keep some of them just keep it...the parks really don't care about the quality of the pins people trade...you will see some times after you trade you find out that the one you took it has some paint or black spots in the back...but the fun of this in the parks is to trade this pins are not for collections. I really appreciate your honesty and telling me about this instead of leaving me with a bad feedback because it really hurt my account... thanks so much. Please let me know what are you going to do. regards_ '

Now I've read a few complaints from other Dis'ers that CM's would not trade pins with them because of scratchmarks so I found it odd for him to say that the parks don't care. There has to be some truth in them caring - right? 

At any rate I feel uncomfortable keeping the pins & trying to trade them because it isn't fair for someone else down the road to end up with a scrapper. The ebay person is disneyeasypin, I don't believe I saw them listed on the first page. I appreciate that he is offering to refund my money & return shipping. I'm guessing he really doesn't want a bad review. 

I'm trying to give pin trading a shot & I probably should've done more research here on the Dis to find out more info. Thankfully someone sent me the link for this thread so I'll stick in my fave's to reference when I do want to purchase some pins.


----------



## webbmom

We were in WDW last weekend and did some pin trading.  We do it because the kids enjoy it.  I was surprised to find that a couple of CMs had pins they knew were not Disney pins on their laynards.  Yet they left them there and traded anyway.  My son wanted one of these said pins and traded for it.  Then he came up with some story as to how it 'could be' disney related. 

Another Pin related thing that happened to us.  This was the first trip that other children approached my kids to trade pins.  They got such a kick out of it.  We even found one litte boy who was about 3 or 4. You could tell he just started trading.  He was adorable, I had some pins in my pocket and let him pick one. He was so excited.  That smile was trade enough for me.


----------



## wendylovesdisney

stephv3 said:


> I actually emailed him before I read your reply.  Asking if they were legit etc and saying I had read neg about him on the boards.  I told him what I wanted which is for my kids to trade in the world bc they never want to trade the ones we buy down there bc they have chosen them.  I am also going with 2 1st timers and thought it would be fun for them....this is what he replied.....
> 
> "Hello,
> My advice is never trade and never buy from ebay. You should only buy from Disney and never trade with a cast member.
> Its the only way to be 100% sure.
> 
> - dopeyspins"
> 
> I replied back asking if that meant his were not legit and if so how we should proceed....waiting to hear.  This is so sad....just want the kids to have fun with a little less expense.  I need to read this thread more tonight!!!



I just won a lot from dopeyspins too and then found this thread. Would love to hear how your auction/pins turned out...


----------



## pixiewings71

smileycrissy said:


> I'm going to send a PM to the OP concerning someone I just bought pins from on eBay (it was a lot of 20 pins). At first glance they looked ok but when I inspected them further they looked odd. They looked like they had brush stroke marks on them. DF says he thought they were using a polisher to try to 'fix' the pins. I wrote back to the person stating I couldn't give them the 5 stars they wanted because something seemed wrong with the pins and I question whether I can trade them or not. The below is the response I received:
> 
> _'Thank you so much for contacting me before leaving a feedback i really appreciated if you are no happy with your order is no problem just return the pins to me I will refund your money plus the return postage and if happens you still want to keep some of them just keep it...the parks really don't care about the quality of the pins people trade...you will see some times after you trade you find out that the one you took it has some paint or black spots in the back...but the fun of this in the parks is to trade this pins are not for collections. I really appreciate your honesty and telling me about this instead of leaving me with a bad feedback because it really hurt my account... thanks so much. Please let me know what are you going to do. regards_ '
> 
> Now I've read a few complaints from other Dis'ers that CM's would not trade pins with them because of scratchmarks so I found it odd for him to say that the parks don't care. There has to be some truth in them caring - right?
> 
> At any rate I feel uncomfortable keeping the pins & trying to trade them because it isn't fair for someone else down the road to end up with a scrapper. The ebay person is disneyeasypin, I don't believe I saw them listed on the first page. I appreciate that he is offering to refund my money & return shipping. I'm guessing he really doesn't want a bad review.
> 
> I'm trying to give pin trading a shot & I probably should've done more research here on the Dis to find out more info. Thankfully someone sent me the link for this thread so I'll stick in my fave's to reference when I do want to purchase some pins.



Return the pins, they are scrappers.  Thank You for not trading them! We traders do appreciate that!   The parks do care but the bottom line is most CM's don't care.  Or they just don't know much about pins or they just don't want a "conflict" with guests.  

Just a quick fyi, if you look at the pins you won they probably don't have a glossy top coat, that's a good way to tell a scrapper, good pins will be shiny on top, if the finish is dull they are not good pins.


----------



## marymac123

Ugh! I found this thread after I won a bid from someone on the DO NOT BUY list! I have every intention on returning once I get them. We just started buying our pins last week on vacation at WDW & DD5 & DH got hooked. I think we spent over $150.00 in our last 3 days on pins?!? We let her trade the mystery 2fors from the park. But, can anyone PM me w/legit ebay "lot" sellers? I really can not afford to buy individuals mostly cause shipping is so high on alot of them. Thank You Mary


----------



## pixiewings71

I don't buy lots much anymore only if it's a lot of less then 10 or maybe 20-25 if I know the seller.  Too many times I have been burned by lot sellers.


----------



## lanirh

It seems to me that there must be a lot of scrappers being traded at the parks, there are pages and pages of ebay disneypin lots.  Yes, some are being ignored but many smaller lots 20 to 30 are not.  The trading is something that my kids (11, 9 &5) want to do, but I am not sure that I want to invest $5 to 10 on a pin to trade for a $1 scrapper.  It seems that you have to be a pin expert to know the difference.  I don't want to have to ask CM to let me check their pin so that I can see if it is a "real" pin, that seems disrespectful to the CM, IMO.  So what is the fun of this if my kids are getting ripped off?  It seemed like such a fun and interesting thing when I started checking into this and now I am not so sure I want to even bother.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

In August, I noticed a lot of the same basic pins on CM lanyards.  The current hidden mickey series pins are plentiful.  So, it should be easy to complete those collections.  I was looking for more specific pins to complete my collections and it was more difficult.  The vinylmation pins would be an example.  I did start asking CMs to see the back of the pin, before I traded.  None of them seemed to mind.


----------



## pixiewings71

The CM's do not care if you ask to see the pin and if you decide not to do the trade.  They have no problems with that at all, so by all means ask to see before you decide to trade.


----------



## K8T

I posted a while back that I bought some pins from a UK Seller, Pin-Princess on ebay.

Having gone through the pins, I thought you may like to know my findings.  I bought 11 pins, she doesn't sell large lots and I think these 5 are scrappers, there are 3 that I think are OK and three that my dd loves and wants to keep, whether scrappers or not

I have been in touch and she has replied to say that she will take the ones back that I don't want, but to be honest, I think I will just leave it and cut my losses, but I would be interested to know what you more experienced traders think.

Pin 65409 - Bowling Pin, Villans, Maleficent
Says 8 of 10 (should be 1 of 10?).  Eyes not black, but silver

Pin 68603 - Inspirations, Fruits of the Mouse
Mickey icons on the back are small and don't got to the edge, eyes are not painted and the colours on shoes are both green.

Pin 73105 - Mystery Pin, Jungle Cruise
No water splashes on the ears, the butterfly is not fully painted.  Mickey Icons on revers don't go to edge and are small.

Pin 34497 - Series 3 Minnie (Kite)
No black eye dots - features plain, not black.  Tail is definately rounded and not enameled.

Pin 56894 -  Hidden  Mickey Pineapple
Detail on the stem is plain - should be black?

Kate


----------



## pixiewings71

Those definitely sound like scrappers K8T.  Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Spiffie

K8T said:


> I posted a while back that I bought some pins from a UK Seller, Pin-Princess on ebay.
> 
> Having gone through the pins, I thought you may like to know my findings.  I bought 11 pins, she doesn't sell large lots and I think these 5 are scrappers, there are 3 that I think are OK and three that my dd loves and wants to keep, whether scrappers or not
> 
> I have been in touch and she has replied to say that she will take the ones back that I don't want, but to be honest, I think I will just leave it and cut my losses, but I would be interested to know what you more experienced traders think.
> 
> Pin 65409 - Bowling Pin, Villans, Maleficent
> Says 8 of 10 (should be 1 of 10?).  Eyes not black, but silver
> 
> Pin 68603 - Inspirations, Fruits of the Mouse
> Mickey icons on the back are small and don't got to the edge, eyes are not painted and the colours on shoes are both green.
> 
> Pin 73105 - Mystery Pin, Jungle Cruise
> No water splashes on the ears, the butterfly is not fully painted.  Mickey Icons on revers don't go to edge and are small.
> 
> Pin 34497 - Series 3 Minnie (Kite)
> No black eye dots - features plain, not black.  Tail is definately rounded and not enameled.
> 
> Pin 56894 -  Hidden  Mickey Pineapple
> Detail on the stem is plain - should be black?
> 
> Kate



Yep.  I agree with PixieWings.  Scrappers.  All of those pins you mentioned are highly scrapped for the exact reasons you mention (colors being off, details missing/different).  I, too, would cut my losses and move on.  If nothing else, mark the back with a sharpie and keep them for reference in the future to compare pins and details.  Or do like me, yank the post off with some pliers, glue on a magnet and decorate your fridge!!!

Thanks for the info on the seller!


----------



## K8T

This might be of interest.....

Pin-Princess, who I got my scrappers from, has a lot of feedback as a buyer, from Sleepy's Emporium in the states, who flags up Orange on the list.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=37714741&postcount=917

From a previous post.

Kate


----------



## HowWeird

Leave it to me to buy a lot and then do the research  What a mistake to not consult the great advice on this thread! Add two to the red list, please!

*thinkerbelle102* and *tradepinscheap* (why didn't I find that name fishy ...) 

It's such a shame that people are so careless and have such disregard for honesty. Of course, even if they get negative feedback on eBay, they could just go back and start up a new name and sell the same scrappers! I'm really grateful for the trusted list. Hope nobody else has to encounter the scrappers above!


----------



## jodee1201

lanirh said:


> It seems to me that there must be a lot of scrappers being traded at the parks, there are pages and pages of ebay disneypin lots.  Yes, some are being ignored but many smaller lots 20 to 30 are not.  The trading is something that my kids (11, 9 &5) want to do, but I am not sure that I want to invest $5 to 10 on a pin to trade for a $1 scrapper.  It seems that you have to be a pin expert to know the difference.  I don't want to have to ask CM to let me check their pin so that I can see if it is a "real" pin, that seems disrespectful to the CM, IMO.  So what is the fun of this if my kids are getting ripped off?  It seemed like such a fun and interesting thing when I started checking into this and now I am not so sure I want to even bother.



I completely agree with you!  I went and looked on e-bay tonight, only looking at individuals that were on the green list.  The prices they want for individual pins is SO high!  I see why people are lured into buying these bulk cheap pins. I don't think it's right to buy scrapper pins, but I'm not willing to play the high price and then go to Disney and trade with individuals that have these scrapper pins and thus, give away my expensive official ones.  I know my kiddos...if someone has a pin they like, it's hard to reason with a four yr. old that they can't trade, because it's not an official one.  I'm in a quandry.


----------



## SandrA9810

I just wanted to post, I give another thumbs up to gitanoman on ebay. I hadn't even heard of this topic when I purchased from him. But the pin I got came in great condition, and was the real thing. 

When I buy off ebay, I only buy solos and look at the pictures carefully to make sure they're real. Small pictures or generic internet pictures turn me away real quick.


----------



## Dezo

Hadn't seen this thread before I bought on ebay. I've got a few seperate lots coming.

First one arrived today from - andyorangeplanes

It's a (#75892) Tinker Bell 3D pin from earlier this year with the new stamping method on the back. I've looked at the links to a picture showing how to tell the difference between a scrapper and a real pin with the new back and it does look real.

The only things making me doubt it's real is that he's on the red list here and the pin clutch is different to every other pin my girlfriend has. But she doesn't have any other pins with the new back stamps so have nothing to compare it with. It's smaller, harder and the copyright mark is on the underside rather than on the topside.
And if I'm being overly critical the polishing on the side doesn't look as clean as the rest of her pins.

The front of the pin and the quality itself is really good though.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I have purchased from gitanoman as well, it was a while ago.  
I too, have used the feedback as a buyer for reference.  If I see a person buys from certain sellers, I won't do business with them.


----------



## pixiewings71

jodee1201 said:


> I completely agree with you!  I went and looked on e-bay tonight, only looking at individuals that were on the green list.  The prices they want for individual pins is SO high!  I see why people are lured into buying these bulk cheap pins. I don't think it's right to buy scrapper pins, but I'm not willing to play the high price and then go to Disney and trade with individuals that have these scrapper pins and thus, give away my expensive official ones.  I know my kiddos...if someone has a pin they like, it's hard to reason with a four yr. old that they can't trade, because it's not an official one.  I'm in a quandry.



I feel for you.  I really do, this was how I felt right after I found out about scrappers, but after I really thought about it for a while I realized I was feeling angry with myself for not educating myself more.  Which is why I'm so active on this thread.  Also, since I pay more for my traders if/when I list stuff on eBay it's for more $$ because my out of pocket is more, also my out of pocket is more because when we get scrappers we don't trade them, we keep them and use them in other ways.  So I feel I'm putting more $$ into the hobby so I start my listings for more.  Does that make sense?  And while my kids weren't 4 when they started trading they do know that Mom or Dad have the FINAL say for trades, so if they are working out a trade before it's done we have to see it and OK it.  If we say no it simply doesn't happen, no matter how badly the kids want it.  Of course mine are old enough to understand about scrappers and shady traders so they make pretty good judgment calls on their own.  



SandrA9810 said:


> I just wanted to post, I give another thumbs up to *gitanoman* on ebay. I hadn't even heard of this topic when I purchased from him. But the pin I got came in great condition, and was the real thing.
> 
> When I buy off ebay, I only buy solos and look at the pictures carefully to make sure they're real. Small pictures or generic internet pictures turn me away real quick.



Gitanoman is one of my absolute favorites.  Her name is actually Karen and she's been extremely reliable for me!! In fact I've asked her to find certain pins for me and she's done so, she really is awesome!!  

I also try to find sellers who use their own photos (which is why I use my own photos) rather then pinpics but some have so many up it's almost impossible to do that.  



DisneyRunner2009 said:


> I have purchased from gitanoman as well, it was a while ago.
> I too, have used the feedback as a buyer for reference.  If I see a person buys from certain sellers, I won't do business with them.



Another good vote for Karen!! so good to see that!!   I too have used the FB for reference, but there are times I've actually purchased scrappers on purpose.......I like to do "projects" with pins sometimes and it's better to use scrappers in some cases.  Right now I'm working on a Nemo cross stitch that I want to frame with pins and hang in the bathroom.....well I don't want to use real pins in the bathroom so I've looked for scrappers from known scrapper sellers and purchased those....of course with 1 group of them I didn't realize they were scrappers until after I'd left feedback...yup, I simply did not check them well enough before leaving my FB.....even after all this time I still make that kind of dumb mistake.


----------



## DisneyCrimsonTide

This is my first post but I have been reading this thread for a couple of months now.  I've learned a lot about pin trading.  I'm now addicted to the hobby.

I'm looking at buying a low # A/P on eBay and could not find any mention of this seller in this thread.  Has anyone bought pins from goofydon?  If anyone has any knowledge of them let me know.  Thanks in advance.

As other new pin traders have stated I wish I would have found this board before I bought my first pins.  My 1st experience on eBay was buying from a thief named pintradinguniversity.  The seller never sent me my lot (and I have a feeling they would have been scrappers).  He's now banned from eBay so there's no need to include him in the list of red sellers.  

Here's a brief listing of my buying experience:
Good - as far as I can tell 100% authentic:
totaljohn
lvnapoli
wdwgirlz
angali35
fergiestjohn
gyantzpod
disneydreamer531
disneyforfun
joytoys

Mixed - would buy from them but realize some could be scrappers - prices are lower than the list above.
thewill 1 out of 7 pins 
Sleepys_emporium - hit or miss (especially in their lots 60/40).  Willing to send replacements.
Treasuresforfamily - 1 of 9 pins 

Avoid:
heaven-help-us (WDI ID Badges are scrappers)
423disneypinfreak - 100% scrapper lot of 40 pins.


----------



## Spiffie

DisneyCrimsonTide said:


> This is my first post but I have been reading this thread for a couple of months now.  I've learned a lot about pin trading.  I'm now addicted to the hobby.
> 
> I'm looking at buying a low # A/P on eBay and could not find any mention of this seller in this thread.  Has anyone bought pins from goofydon?  If anyone has any knowledge of them let me know.  Thanks in advance.
> 
> As other new pin traders have stated I wish I would have found this board before I bought my first pins.  My 1st experience on eBay was buying from a thief named pintradinguniversity.  The seller never sent me my lot (and I have a feeling they would have been scrappers).  He's now banned from eBay so there's no need to include him in the list of red sellers.
> 
> Here's a brief listing of my buying experience:
> Good - as far as I can tell 100% authentic:
> totaljohn
> lvnapoli
> wdwgirlz
> angali35
> fergiestjohn
> gyantzpod
> disneydreamer531
> disneyforfun
> joytoys
> 
> Mixed - would buy from them but realize some could be scrappers - prices are lower than the list above.
> thewill 1 out of 7 pins
> Sleepys_emporium - hit or miss (especially in their lots 60/40).  Willing to send replacements.
> Treasuresforfamily - 1 of 9 pins
> 
> Avoid:
> heaven-help-us (WDI ID Badges are scrappers)
> 423disneypinfreak - 100% scrapper lot of 40 pins.



Glad to have you join us!  Does your screen name mean that you are in Alabama or an Alabama Crimson Tide fan?  I am in Alabama but I bleed orange and blue!

Several of us here have purchased from THEWILL, including me.  I tend to think that this person intends to sell authentic pins and may not know the difference themselves.  Simply because the intentional people will sell you more bad than good.  That is how they make their money.

I have not heard of the seller you are questioning with the AP pin, but maybe someone here has and will chime in for you.  If you don't get a response and you do purchase the item, be sure you get back with this thread and indicate your experience so they can be added to the list.  Also, remember that often people banned from eBay will create new identities and keep on going!  So, check and double check for any suspicious behavior!

Have fun!


----------



## scrapbooksellman

So after reading a lot of this thread, am I to conclude that all lots of pins on ebay are mostly or all scrappers??


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I would have to say, yes.  Look at the green list in the first post.  Also, use the tips given: refer to dizpins, pinpics and pricing per pin.  If it is a dollar or less per pin this is a tip off.  A few other things to look for in an ebay listing are: feedback as a buyer, the seller may have purchased the pins they are selling from a red listed person, the wording 100% tradable, a mention of duplicates or doubles, and if the location seems a little far from Disney.  An example would be default, default China or China China.


----------



## debranator

scrapbooksellman said:


> So after reading a lot of this thread, am I to conclude that all lots of pins on ebay are mostly or all scrappers??


no....I buy many real pins from ebay,
but..I do not pay one buck a pin for them...
most large lots..if not all...turn out to be scrappers.
Single pins or ones from sellers that do not have tons of lots for sale...are usually fine.
i also only buy from the US..there is a default box on the left side of the auction..that lets you screen out non US auctions.


----------



## scrapbooksellman

I found many of the green list ebayers do not have itmes listed right now.


----------



## smileycrissy

pixiewings71 said:


> I feel for you.  I really do, this was how I felt right after I found out about scrappers, but after I really thought about it for a while I realized I was feeling angry with myself for not educating myself more.  Which is why I'm so active on this thread.



I so agree with you about educating yourself and others on the DIS about the scrappers.  LOL, you've seen me in an other thread and anytime I come across a new thread concerning eBay pins I ask people to check out this thread first.

I've decided to take the scrappers that I have and turn some into magnets (thanks to reading some tips on here) and the rest I'm going to use on some round corkboards I bought from Ikea to decorate my walls. Funny thing is I can agree with you about buying the scrappers for projects because I was thinking of getting some more to help decorate my wall with.


----------



## 52disney

MountNittany said:


> I just ordered a bunch of pins from a bunch of sellers. I ordered the majority from sleepys_emporium (they have really cheap grab bags!) with eBay bucks and Bing Cashback rewards, and I know that they will be authentic. Then, I had fun ordering 10 pins from 8 different sellers that have the cheapest individual pins just to test out the sellers. I will report on each one as soon as I get the pin.
> 
> Here are the 8 sellers:
> mousepins4u
> realfastpins
> travelinwynns
> zoom_time
> ezpinner
> jeffreyyoung
> sunshinesunwear
> gold747



hello everyone.  i am new to the disboards but have been reading it for awhile.   do you have an update on these sellers? do you know if anyone has made an updated green/orange/red list or does that update occasionally?
 i've bought pins on ebay inthe past and my experience has been with

sleepy'semporium
retiredreadingspecialist
wings2fly2010
steamtraininc
mrdisneycollector

sleepy's was good pins for the most part, retired reading specialist's most seems good but starting to get some scrappers (i'd say 3-4 per lot of 40).  she states she trades them all at the parks so she might be getting scrappers in return, wings2fly2010 is the same as lauritadelmar so.... most scrappers or on warning list, steamtraininc had about 3-4 per batch of 40 so not too bad of odds again, and mrdisneycollectors were nice.

just ordered some from 

tjtreasures
thewill
gyantzpod

our season of disney visits is here so we are excited and my kids just love to trade.  they've started a collection book and don't mind if they keep the scrappers there.  my husband and i like to trade for better ones but want to try to get make sure not trading scrappers but not go broke in the process.

thanks for all the input everyone has given to help.


----------



## pixiewings71

scrapbooksellman said:


> So after reading a lot of this thread, am I to conclude that all lots of pins on ebay are mostly or all scrappers??



IME yes, most large lots are full of scrappers.  This is why I only purchase smaller lots.  



scrapbooksellman said:


> I found many of the green list ebayers do not have itmes listed right now.



This may be the case but pins will be listed.    At least in my case they will be, but I don't sell pins for super cheap. 



smileycrissy said:


> I so agree with you about educating yourself and others on the DIS about the scrappers.  LOL, you've seen me in an other thread and anytime I come across a new thread concerning eBay pins I ask people to check out this thread first.
> 
> I've decided to take the scrappers that I have and turn some into magnets (thanks to reading some tips on here) and the rest I'm going to use on some round corkboards I bought from Ikea to decorate my walls. Funny thing is I can agree with you about buying the scrappers for projects because I was thinking of getting some more to help decorate my wall with.




LOL I'm glad I was able to inspire you!!   




52disney said:


> hello everyone.  i am new to the disboards but have been reading it for awhile.   do you have an update on these sellers? do you know if anyone has made an updated green/orange/red list or does that update occasionally?
> i've bought pins on ebay inthe past and my experience has been with
> 
> sleepy'semporium
> retiredreadingspecialist
> wings2fly2010
> steamtraininc
> mrdisneycollector
> 
> sleepy's was good pins for the most part, retired reading specialist's most seems good but starting to get some scrappers (i'd say 3-4 per lot of 40).  she states she trades them all at the parks so she might be getting scrappers in return, wings2fly2010 is the same as lauritadelmar so.... most scrappers or on warning list, steamtraininc had about 3-4 per batch of 40 so not too bad of odds again, and mrdisneycollectors were nice.
> 
> just ordered some from
> 
> tjtreasures
> thewill
> gyantzpod
> 
> our season of disney visits is here so we are excited and my kids just love to trade.  they've started a collection book and don't mind if they keep the scrappers there.  my husband and i like to trade for better ones but want to try to get make sure not trading scrappers but not go broke in the process.
> 
> thanks for all the input everyone has given to help.



Welcome!!! We update page 1 as required.  We take all input and use it to build the thread.  Status is the same on the sellers you've listed.


----------



## Cardsfann18

I just bought a legit jumbo pin from fun-in-the-sun-florida and it was mint in the box, green list for sure!!!


----------



## caimakale

So do the cast members actually accept scrapper pins?  I've only purchased pins in the parks for me and my family and my girls have traded several times with cast members.  It makes me sick to think that the pins we paid $6+ for may have been traded for rip-offs that may only be worth 50 cents.  How common are lots (~20 pins) of truly official disney pins on ebay?  What can one expect to pay for one of these lots?  If I'm going to pay a ton of money on ebay for pins that are official, I would rather just spend my money in the parks on them and get exactly what we want.

I am inclined to stop trading them though because I don't want to get inferior pins.  What to do...


----------



## pixiewings71

caimakale said:


> So do the cast members actually accept scrapper pins?  I've only purchased pins in the parks for me and my family and my girls have traded several times with cast members.  It makes me sick to think that the pins we paid $6+ for may have been traded for rip-offs that may only be worth 50 cents.  How common are lots (~20 pins) of truly official disney pins on ebay?  What can one expect to pay for one of these lots?  If I'm going to pay a ton of money on ebay for pins that are official, I would rather just spend my money in the parks on them and get exactly what we want.
> 
> I am inclined to stop trading them though because I don't want to get inferior pins.  What to do...



Most CM's don't know anything about scrappers actually so yes, they will take almost any pin in trade.  I will not purchase the large lots anymore, but I do purchase lots of 20 and under, but only if the seller doesn't have a lot of 20 pin lots listed and only if they are on the green list.  Its hard to say how much you can expect to pay for a lot, it varies based on seller and how many people are looking at that lot.  I prefer now to purchase singles and I decide how much I want to pay for that certain pin and go from there.  

I still trade, I'm just careful about it now and I will ask the CM to see the pin, if I feel like it might be a scrapper then I just give it back to the CM, you are not obligated to trade with CM's if you ask to see a pin.  My best advice is just to learn what the tells are for scrappers (see page 1) and make your decisions based on that.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## debranator

Believe it or not...
some CM's..are getting better at spotting fakes!
The other day..while in downtown...
1 of the younger CM's that I knew....
[I trade a lot..and talk to them]...
called me over to show me that she actually spotted her first fake!
i had never seen a Sedesma pin before..
so..I told her to get it the heck off of her lanyard..and traded her for it...

as..I wanted it..it was an oddity..and such a blatant cheap imitation..
that only a blind person..and not even then...
would not notice it..
they are just painted..no shine....no enamel...
very obvious....
but...as proud as she was to have spotted it..
I did not remind her..that she did trade for it in the first place.
Speaking of lots....and...actually..ANYTHING that you buy on Ebay...
just verify..in writing from the seller if necessary...
that the pic. of the item..is the item you will get.
not a stock pic..or a grab bag....
but,actual pics of what you are buying.
a good seller will agree to this..whether there are 2 in her lot..or 100.
a garbage seller..will always use the same pics.


----------



## daisy 'n donald

i saw quite a few pins on cm lanyards when we were there that were obviously not disney pins....they were much smaller and looked more like stickers than like pins....
dh had gotten one and tried to trade it (i was in the ladies room when all of this transpired..he was unaware that it was fake and i explained it to him after all this happened) and the cm he tried to trade it with wouldn't take it because it didn't say disney on the back...
we saw a lot like it later and he asked one cm if that was a real disney pin, she took it off of her lanyard, looked at it and realized it wasn't..
there were quite a few of them out there


----------



## Bella_Tink

A friend of mine bought me a lot of 20 pins thru e-bay. I received the pins, and 2 of them had chipped paint! Now it makes me wonder if they are authentic pins. How can I spot the difference between scrappers and real pins?


----------



## debranator

Bella_Tink said:


> A friend of mine bought me a lot of 20 pins thru e-bay. I received the pins, and 2 of them had chipped paint! Now it makes me wonder if they are authentic pins. How can I spot the difference between scrappers and real pins?



You just did!
The really bad ones..you will be able to see instantly...
the really good ones..perhaps..we will never know.
and..if I do not know..it will not bother me.
I have handled thousands of pins..and have only had perhaps 10..that screamed fake.
Although..one thing that I noticed recently...is...
A lot of genuine Disney pins..are not perfect.
Which makes it harder to tell the diff.
I bought about 10 of the "not so scary party" pins at Disney last week..
and..2 of them....
should have been..."scrapped".
One..the paint was a touch off between the colors..
and the other..had missing paint...
a tiny bit....
If i had bought them on Ebay..
I may have questioned it..
so..if Disney keeps getting lax on its quality control....
It will be harder to tell...
which is the actual scrapped..
and which is real.
backing and all.


----------



## pixiewings71

debranator said:


> Believe it or not...
> some CM's..are getting better at spotting fakes!
> The other day..while in downtown...
> 1 of the younger CM's that I knew....
> [I trade a lot..and talk to them]...
> called me over to show me that she actually spotted her first fake!
> i had never seen a Sedesma pin before..
> so..I told her to get it the heck off of her lanyard..and traded her for it...
> 
> as..I wanted it..it was an oddity..and such a blatant cheap imitation..
> that only a blind person..and not even then...
> would not notice it..
> they are just painted..no shine....no enamel...
> very obvious....
> but...as proud as she was to have spotted it..
> I did not remind her..that she did trade for it in the first place.
> Speaking of lots....and...actually..ANYTHING that you buy on Ebay...
> just verify..in writing from the seller if necessary...
> that the pic. of the item..is the item you will get.
> not a stock pic..or a grab bag....
> but,actual pics of what you are buying.
> a good seller will agree to this..whether there are 2 in her lot..or 100.
> a garbage seller..will always use the same pics.



I have a few Sedesma pins as well, some because they Meg (Hercules) and she is hard to find, some because the kids traded for them, Sedesma pins are smaller and I collect mini pins so the kids would trade and then give me the pin so I kept them.  

fyi, in my eBay listings I always state that the photos used in the listing are the photos of the actual pin you will receive, I also state that I do not deal with scrappers.   



Bella_Tink said:


> A friend of mine bought me a lot of 20 pins thru e-bay. I received the pins, and 2 of them had chipped paint! Now it makes me wonder if they are authentic pins. How can I spot the difference between scrappers and real pins?



Well I've had "good" pins that had missing pieces of paint, are there other problems with those pins?  On page 1 of this thread you will find links to more information regarding how to tell scrappers apart.


----------



## Bella_Tink

I was sent a Mickey and Minnie pin, and Minnie's hand wasn't painted at all! I think it's a scrapper. I don't know the name of the e-bay seller, so I can't check out his/her reviews. I'm very new to pin collecting, so I really don't know what to look for. I'm hoping I have some "good" pins, otherwise, I feel so bad for my friend that spent money on "junk" pins.


----------



## pixiewings71

I had a Goofy pin, he was dressed in a tux, the pin was legit but the pants section had completely fallen out.  In that case it was not a scrapper simply a broken pin...I got it in a lot I bought in eBay before I knew about scrappers.........

You can go to pinpics.com and use the search function to try to find your pin to see if there are any scrappers alerts listed.


----------



## quandrea

I just bought a lot from shannon_l_h off ebay.  Can;t find her on the list.  Did I make a mistake or will everything be okay.  Bought a big lot--new to this.


----------



## pixiewings71

quandrea said:


> I just bought a lot from shannon_l_h off ebay.  Can;t find her on the list.  Did I make a mistake or will everything be okay.  Bought a big lot--new to this.



Did you buy one of the lots of 100 they have up?  I think you made a mistake to be honest, notice the auction doesn't mention scrappers or make any guarantees of authenticity.  Notice also that the seller states very clearly that you may or may not receive pins in the photo. Also note the seller offers free shipping and is only asking $79.99 (and is allowing offers to be made) for a lot of 100 pins, that means the seller is making $.80 cents per pin, those are very likely to be scrappers.  Also, if you look at her feedback, she's had 11 negatives in the past 12 months, only ONE of those is for something other then pins, there are 9 that clearly state counterfiet pins were received.  I would contact the seller and let them know you are not happy and want a refund, or if you haven't paid yet simply don't.  Contact her and tell her you are not paying for fake items, if she argues you can let eBay know you suspect her pins are counterfiet and that's why you won't pay.


----------



## quandrea

pixiewings71 said:


> Did you buy one of the lots of 100 they have up?  I think you made a mistake to be honest, notice the auction doesn't mention scrappers or make any guarantees of authenticity.  Notice also that the seller states very clearly that you may or may not receive pins in the photo. Also note the seller offers free shipping and is only asking $79.99 (and is allowing offers to be made) for a lot of 100 pins, that means the seller is making $.80 cents per pin, those are very likely to be scrappers.  Also, if you look at her feedback, she's had 11 negatives in the past 12 months, only ONE of those is for something other then pins, there are 9 that clearly state counterfiet pins were received.  I would contact the seller and let them know you are not happy and want a refund, or if you haven't paid yet simply don't.  Contact her and tell her you are not paying for fake items, if she argues you can let eBay know you suspect her pins are counterfiet and that's why you won't pay.



Thanks for getting back to me.  I didn't do any research and am paying for it.  I'm glad I found this thread.  I'll probably just let this one go and follow the advice I've read here from now on.  Not interested in a fight over the computer with someone I know nothing about.


----------



## quandrea

Are these sellers any good?  Cool-disney (only sells five pins per lot).  Sunshinesunwear, gold747, no1disneyqueen, 2busy2sleep, 123goinggoinggone, dizninut?  I've noticed on ebay that even some of the red listed sellers have 100% positive feedback.  How can I protect myself?


----------



## pixiewings71

Feedback is not a good way to judge a seller on eBay, personal experience is.  Please use the listed sellers on page 1 and please do not use the red listed sellers.  They are red listed because some of us on this thread have had personal experience with them, you don't have to read all 66 pages of the thread, you can click on the links in page 1 to see why people are listed as they are.  
Unfortunately there are too many pin buyers on eBay that simply don't know what scrappers even are and those are how people get the good feedback.


----------



## swim2sea

I have been blocked by nannub, snowdog! and several others for asking the question about where the pin came from and if it was a scrapper/counterfeit.  That says all I need to know.  If it was the real deal, why would they block me.

I know that Miami Pins (cfc93) does have some real pins and he goes to all the pin trading events.  But he also sells bulk scrappers so you have to know what you are buying.


----------



## debranator

Another reason..that you may have been blocked is....
the seller thinks you may be a pain...
I only sell real pins..or real anything for that matter..
but,If i read in a buyers feedback..that he left any sort of unwarranted or
misguided feedback..i block him.
that simple..
most of the folks i have blocked..have no idea that I have even done this..as..
I have blocked most..just by reading the feedback that they give to others...
you see...a good seller..who busts their bum..trying to make everything perfect..
can get badly burned..by someone who is either overly suspicious or a possible problem.
no seller wants to have to deal with bad DSRs over a pin..they may have sold for a couple of bucks.
It is so not worth it...
and..many times..I have traded for a pin..that i could swear is real...
but...perhaps..you might think otherwise.
so...just to let you know...
that the sellers may have been fine..and..just wary of..you.


----------



## daisy 'n donald

hi!
just wanted to say that i had some successful recent transactions....
i just got the mr. pricklepants and buttercup pins from seller levitz13...both were still on their cards and in great shape...i was so super excited because i couldn't find either of these pins in wdw when we were there last month...and all i wanted was mr. pricklepants...
and i also just got another pin, one of louie (donald's nephew) that dh and i were looking to trade for while in the park since we got hewy and dewy....dh was looking for all duck related pins..
anywho, i just won one from kconrad32....from what i can tell, it looks legit enough to me...i think i've seen it on the possible scrappers list, but, the coloring and the back all look good to me (i'm no expert though)...but even if it's not, that's ok for us, we plan on keeping it...dh's name is lou, i call him louie, and he loves things all donald duck related....
just thought i'd let you all know that these 2 sellers were good for me


----------



## quandrea

Just received my pins.  Was told last week that my seller sold scrappers.  Anyway, how can I tell good pins from bad.  I looked on dizpins.com and many of my pins are pictured on the counterfeit page.  Does that mean they are scrappers for sure even if they look good and didn't come in bags with a staple?  Also noticed the Mickey imprint on the back of some didn't go to the edge.  I know they are not any good.  Any more feedback appreciated.  Asked for a refund, haven't heard back yet.


----------



## debranator

quandrea said:


> Just received my pins.  Was told last week that my seller sold scrappers.  Anyway, how can I tell good pins from bad.  I looked on dizpins.com and many of my pins are pictured on the counterfeit page.  Does that mean they are scrappers for sure even if they look good and didn't come in bags with a staple?  Also noticed the Mickey imprint on the back of some didn't go to the edge.  I know they are not any good.  Any more feedback appreciated.  Asked for a refund, haven't heard back yet.



No..just because your seller has..
 and does sell scrappers does not mean that everyone that he sells are fake..
the odds are..that they are...but..not always.
If they are all the common scrapper pins..[IE..the warhol HM squares..ect...]..
and..you bought them in a lot...
most likely..they are.
If you wrote for a refund..give them a day./
If they do not respond...
and...you spent over 10 bucks[under 10 bucks..may not be worth it to ship back]....
give them a Neg. feedback..
and...ASK EBAY FOR A REFUND>>>
they do that...
now...just a neg. feedback..is nothing..
it means nothing on ebay right now..
if the seller has enough volume...
more important..
MUCH more important....is to leave them one star...across the board.
The star ratings are MUCH worse to a seller..
than any neg. feedback can be.
There are thousands of recommended sellers on Ebay..
with horrible feedback...
but, because ebay uses the sneaky star system...
folks do not realize...
that ONLY THE STARS COUNT.
so...wait a day..
and..then..open a case.
but..ONLY if you are positive..you are stuck with fake pins.


----------



## quandrea

Looking on ebay for small lots--ten, 20.  When I look at the pics, even the ones that say what you see is what you get, they are full of the pins that are flagged as potential scrappers.  Are those lots not to buy, or could they be fine?  Should I only buy individual pins on their backs.  Or do I just abandon the idea of buying traders online?  Sifting through this scrapper info is difficult.  The last lot I bought is full of scrappers I fear,  of the 100, at least 70 are known for being scrappers.  Don't want to make another mistake.  Retiredreadingspecialist has a lot of 40, she's a green seller, is it safe.


----------



## pixiewings71

debranator said:


> Another reason..that you may have been blocked is....
> the seller thinks you may be a pain...
> I only sell real pins..or real anything for that matter..
> but,If i read in a buyers feedback..that he left any sort of unwarranted or
> misguided feedback..i block him.
> that simple..
> most of the folks i have blocked..have no idea that I have even done this..as..
> I have blocked most..just by reading the feedback that they give to others...
> you see...a good seller..who busts their bum..trying to make everything perfect..
> can get badly burned..by someone who is either overly suspicious or a possible problem.
> no seller wants to have to deal with bad DSRs over a pin..they may have sold for a couple of bucks.
> It is so not worth it...
> and..many times..I have traded for a pin..that i could swear is real...
> but...perhaps..you might think otherwise.
> so...just to let you know...
> that the sellers may have been fine..and..just wary of..you.



Not with the sellers that the PP listed, the sellers listed in that response are definitely scrapper sellers and yes, they blocked her (or him) because of the questions they were asking.  



quandrea said:


> Looking on ebay for small lots--ten, 20.  When I look at the pics, even the ones that say what you see is what you get, they are full of the pins that are flagged as potential scrappers.  Are those lots not to buy, or could they be fine?  Should I only buy individual pins on their backs.  Or do I just abandon the idea of buying traders online?  Sifting through this scrapper info is difficult.  The last lot I bought is full of scrappers I fear,  of the 100, at least 70 are known for being scrappers.  Don't want to make another mistake.  Retiredreadingspecialist has a lot of 40, she's a green seller, is it safe.



I did receive 2 or 3, maybe 4, scrappers from RRS when I purchased a lot of 40from her but it was hard to tell they were scrappers at all.  They were very well done scrappers.  We did keep them and I would buy from her again for sure but it is good to know that yes, I did get a few scrappers from her so if you do order from her just check the pins over before you trade them.  it is possible to get smaller lots and get great pins for trading, you just have to look at the lots closely and use your gut instincts.  It gets easier as you find trusted sellers and as you get used to determining scrappers.  Always remember that just because a seller has a pin listed that has known scrappers out there, that in no way means that the seller only has scrappers, sometimes you have to take a chance and hope that you get "lucky".  I'm buying a bunch of pins right now from someone that doesn't have a ton of FB, I'm buying because the pins she's got up are pins my DD14 collects (I'm planning to give these to her as Christmas gifts) and because once I've determined her trustworthiness I'll post about her here.  So, if all else fails and you do get scrappers (or if you get the real thing) come back here and let us know, your efforts won't be in vain!


----------



## pfeifferdcat

I'm not very Ebay savvy, so what do I do? Just click on all the pins for sale until I find some that are on the green list on page 1? Then ask them if they have more for sale? I'd like to buy at least 10 (5 for each kid) for our trip & not spend a fortune.


----------



## pixiewings71

pfeifferdcat said:


> I'm not very Ebay savvy, so what do I do? Just click on all the pins for sale until I find some that are on the green list on page 1? Then ask them if they have more for sale? I'd like to buy at least 10 (5 for each kid) for our trip & not spend a fortune.



visit page 1, find the list of green sellers, then visit their pages to see if they have small lots available.  If not you'll have to decide on a seller and start bidding hoping to get pins at a good price.  Always check to see what the terms are for combined shipping to make sure you follow the sellers guidelines.  Most of our green sellers do not sell lots, most sell individual pins so you will need to have a $$ amount in mind to not go over that.  how old are your kids? how long will you be trading? It's very possible you will need more then 5 pins per child to trade......


----------



## Kiann3

Anyone know if Elisabethturner is reputable?  She is not listed on the page with all the ebayers names.  

Thanks in advance


----------



## debranator

Kiann3 said:


> Anyone know if Elisabethturner is reputable?  She is not listed on the page with all the ebayers names.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Did you read her feedback?
no.
she is not....
so..in order to read..to read feedback...
go to feedback..
hover your mouse over all negative feedbacks...
and click on the red number...
only the negatives will pop up...
and..that way you can judge
not all neg. feedback is warranted...
but..in her case..
it is pretty bad...
you should also...
click on all the neutrals...and..read them.
another good rule of thumb is...
stay away from any seller..
who has feedback under 99 %..
I normally will not buy from anyone with under 99.5...
[unless their feedback is bad..for stupid reasons]


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I also check feedback as a buyer.  Some green listed pin sellers buy from red listed sellers.  Look at retiredreadingspecialist feedback.  I have purchased pins from her in the past.  After seeing this, I will go else where to buy my pins.


----------



## debranator

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> I also check feedback as a buyer.  Some green listed pin sellers buy from red listed sellers.  Look at retiredreadingspecialist feedback.  I have purchased pins from her in the past.  After seeing this, I will go else where to buy my pins.



yes..that is correct.
But...a smart seller...
opens a separate buying account.
I have one account for selling..and..2 for buying.
I do this..
to prevent unscrupulous sellers from targeting me...
I have had it happen...
and..I sometimes buy on ebay..
and..then resell it.
So...your advice is good..
but...you are allowed as many ebay accounts as you want..
as long as they are all in good standing.


----------



## pixiewings71

Kiann3 said:


> Anyone know if Elisabethturner is reputable?  She is not listed on the page with all the ebayers names.
> 
> Thanks in advance



I purchased from this seller and received scrappers.  I would avoid this seller.  Especially if they have negative FB for selling scrappers (which they did not when I purchased, but it was quite a while ago that I purchased, those pins are now in our "scrapper collection" LOL)



DisneyRunner2009 said:


> I also check feedback as a buyer.  Some green listed pin sellers buy from red listed sellers.  Look at retiredreadingspecialist feedback.  I have purchased pins from her in the past.  After seeing this, I will go else where to buy my pins.



Good point, altho some of us do buy from scrapper sellers for different reasons.  I buy scrappers so I can use them in decorating, for example in the hall bathroom I've got a Nemo cross stitch, I purchased Nemo pins to decorate around the cross stitch, I wanted scrappers so I bought from someone I knew sold them, I wanted scrappers because I did not want good pins to get ruined from being in the bathroom, I was worried good pins would rust.  I also have made magnets or done other "crafty" projects, I've also purchased pins suspecting they were scrappers but I liked the pin so I bought it anyway.  Also, in doing my part to "out" the scrapper sellers on eBay I've purchased from sellers just so I could post on this thread.  I do this all under 1 eBay name and I sell pins under that same name, so checking your seller's feedback is a good idea but it's not always fool proof either.   I would hope that if you reviewed my FB you would still buy from me, even tho I have purchased from scrapper sellers, just for the reasons I've stated above.  



debranator said:


> yes..that is correct.
> But...a smart seller...
> opens a separate buying account.
> I have one account for selling..and..2 for buying.
> I do this..
> to prevent unscrupulous sellers from targeting me...
> I have had it happen...
> and..I sometimes buy on ebay..
> and..then resell it.
> So...your advice is good..
> but...you are allowed as many ebay accounts as you want..
> as long as they are all in good standing.



I don't agree with having more then 1 account, I feel that if someone is an honest buyer or seller there is no need to have more than 1 account.  Altho I do understand why someone who sells on eBay as an actual business would have more than 1 account, since I just sell as a hobby it's not worth it for me.


----------



## debranator

pixiewings71 said:


> I purchased from this seller and received scrappers.  I would avoid this seller.  Especially if they have negative FB for selling scrappers (which they did not when I purchased, but it was quite a while ago that I purchased, those pins are now in our "scrapper collection" LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> Good point, altho some of us do buy from scrapper sellers for different reasons.  I buy scrappers so I can use them in decorating, for example in the hall bathroom I've got a Nemo cross stitch, I purchased Nemo pins to decorate around the cross stitch, I wanted scrappers so I bought from someone I knew sold them, I wanted scrappers because I did not want good pins to get ruined from being in the bathroom, I was worried good pins would rust.  I also have made magnets or done other "crafty" projects, I've also purchased pins suspecting they were scrappers but I liked the pin so I bought it anyway.  Also, in doing my part to "out" the scrapper sellers on eBay I've purchased from sellers just so I could post on this thread.  I do this all under 1 eBay name and I sell pins under that same name, so checking your seller's feedback is a good idea but it's not always fool proof either.   I would hope that if you reviewed my FB you would still buy from me, even tho I have purchased from scrapper sellers, just for the reasons I've stated above.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't agree with having more then 1 account, I feel that if someone is an honest buyer or seller there is no need to have more than 1 account.  Altho I do understand why someone who sells on eBay as an actual business would have more than 1 account, since I just sell as a hobby it's not worth it for me.



I do sell...as my main source of income..
whether or not you agree with it...
as a way of proving honesty in a seller is debatable.
All sellers who also buy..have to protect themselves from dishonest sellers.
What a dishonest seller does is:
You buy an item.....
you get ripped off....one way or another...
the seller rips you off.
so...you complain..file an ebay dispute..leave bad feedback..ect.
You do what any robbed buyer would do.
And...the dishonest seller....
buys from you...as retribution.
they actually open extra buying accounts..
just to ruin your feedback and extort you.
The seller then extorts you to remove your claim and feedback...
or..he will ruin your reputation.
Ebay does nothing...even if you prove that the bad seller is extorting you.
they talk a good game..
and do..nothing.
In fact..
the seller that caused me to do this a year ago..
is still there..
robbing folks left and right and piling up bad feedback...
It took me..6 months to finally remove his retaliatory feedback.
I buy a lot...
so...I have had my share of crooked sellers...
and..this has happened to me..3 times.
so..as you are not a business seller...
you are not in the same mindset..
as the business sellers...
that do rip people off.
so..crooked sellers do have more than one account...
and..so do honest sellers...
to avoid the problems..
with the crooked sellers.
to sum it up...
a crooked seller...
will not give you access..to his buying history.


----------



## Kiann3

debranator said:


> Did you read her feedback?
> no.
> she is not....
> so..in order to read..to read feedback...
> go to feedback..
> hover your mouse over all negative feedbacks...
> and click on the red number...
> only the negatives will pop up...
> and..that way you can judge
> not all neg. feedback is warranted...
> but..in her case..
> it is pretty bad...
> you should also...
> click on all the neutrals...and..read them.
> another good rule of thumb is...
> stay away from any seller..
> who has feedback under 99 %..
> I normally will not buy from anyone with under 99.5...
> [unless their feedback is bad..for stupid reasons]





Actually I did it was 99.7 positive only 6 negatives, so I came here to ask those who have been buying pins.  In the negatives she commented back she offered to replace the 4-5 scrappers and duplicates.  Some of the feedback was concerning duplicates or time delays.  

We get them for fun and only trade with the CM's.  I know I got a couple scrappers off the CM's when I checked the list.  However they are cute and we like them and since we traded cheap pins it was no big deal.  However I did have a young child who wanted to trade with me as I have a purse that I attach my pins on.  However it was a pin I bought at DLR and paid a nice price and the pin they wanted to trade was more than likely a scrapper so I just told them I did not trade the ones on my purse and let the parents know where I bought it.  

I would prefer not to trade scrappers and add to the bad pins out there.  I admit we bought at least $400 in pins in the last couple trips.  This will be our first trip to WDW and wanted to let the kids do trades with CM's.  In the past we did not do this and only bought special pins we wanted to keep.  However I just love the HM pins and that is what we trade for.  

It seems like you need to take a book of scrappers with you to trade.  Something that should be fun has turned into a lot of work.   Ohh well.  

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## pixiewings71

debranator said:


> I do sell...as my main source of income..
> whether or not you agree with it...
> as a way of proving honesty in a seller is debatable.
> All sellers who also buy..have to protect themselves from dishonest sellers.
> What a dishonest seller does is:
> You buy an item.....
> you get ripped off....one way or another...
> the seller rips you off.
> so...you complain..file an ebay dispute..leave bad feedback..ect.
> You do what any robbed buyer would do.
> And...the dishonest seller....
> buys from you...as retribution.
> they actually open extra buying accounts..
> just to ruin your feedback and extort you.
> The seller then extorts you to remove your claim and feedback...
> or..he will ruin your reputation.
> Ebay does nothing...even if you prove that the bad seller is extorting you.
> they talk a good game..
> and do..nothing.
> In fact..
> the seller that caused me to do this a year ago..
> is still there..
> robbing folks left and right and piling up bad feedback...
> It took me..6 months to finally remove his retaliatory feedback.
> I buy a lot...
> so...I have had my share of crooked sellers...
> and..this has happened to me..3 times.
> so..as you are not a business seller...
> you are not in the same mindset..
> as the business sellers...
> that do rip people off.
> so..crooked sellers do have more than one account...
> and..so do honest sellers...
> to avoid the problems..
> with the crooked sellers.
> to sum it up...
> a crooked seller...
> will not give you access..to his buying history.



I'm sorry, sometimes I get confused when reading your posts, due to the way they show up on my end.  I'm not sure but I think we are agreeing, you are saying you do sell as a business so yes I understand why you would have more then 1 account, as I said I'm more a hobby seller so I'll stick with 1 account.  I haven't run across any problem buyers or sellers like you were mentioning.  However, if a crooked seller doesn't give access to his/her buying history and an honest seller does the same then how does one determine who is crooked and who is honest?  Does that make sense? lol 



Kiann3 said:


> Actually I did it was 99.7 positive only 6 negatives, so I came here to ask those who have been buying pins.  In the negatives she commented back she offered to replace the 4-5 scrappers and duplicates.  Some of the feedback was concerning duplicates or time delays.
> 
> We get them for fun and only trade with the CM's.  I know I got a couple scrappers off the CM's when I checked the list.  However they are cute and we like them and since we traded cheap pins it was no big deal.  However I did have a young child who wanted to trade with me as I have a purse that I attach my pins on.  However it was a pin I bought at DLR and paid a nice price and the pin they wanted to trade was more than likely a scrapper so I just told them I did not trade the ones on my purse and let the parents know where I bought it.
> 
> I would prefer not to trade scrappers and add to the bad pins out there.  I admit we bought at least $400 in pins in the last couple trips.  This will be our first trip to WDW and wanted to let the kids do trades with CM's.  In the past we did not do this and only bought special pins we wanted to keep.  However I just love the HM pins and that is what we trade for.
> 
> It seems like you need to take a book of scrappers with you to trade.  Something that should be fun has turned into a lot of work.   Ohh well.
> 
> Thanks for your feedback.



I was not offered an exchange for the scrappers I recieved, I was basically told too bad so sad (I thought I had posted that on this thread but maybe not) and she was not willing to work with me at all.  And yes, something that should be fun has become more work, but that doesn't keep it from being fun for us.


----------



## Kiann3

I was not offered an exchange for the scrappers I recieved, I was basically told too bad so sad (I thought I had posted that on this thread but maybe not) and she was not willing to work with me at all.  And yes, something that should be fun has become more work, but that doesn't keep it from being fun for us.  [/QUOTE]


I had went through many pages and did not find this person listed, this is why I asked.  It is hard to know about any of the feedback, as they can post they offered something and maybe they did not.  

We will still have fun, as we are not getting all worried about scrappers, and my kids are just trading the pins for ones they like.  Then we buy some really nice ones to keep also.  Some I will only buy at the parks such as holiday pins as I want the memory to go with it.

I did like the idea of using some of the scrapper's for projects.  I may just work on that with my oldest son, he has autism and this would be fun for him to make shadow boxes with pins and pictures to sell.  

Thanks


----------



## debranator

I'm sorry, sometimes I get confused when reading your posts, due to the way they show up on my end. I'm not sure but I think we are agreeing, you are saying you do sell as a business so yes I understand why you would have more then 1 account, as I said I'm more a hobby seller so I'll stick with 1 account. I haven't run across any problem buyers or sellers like you were mentioning. However, if a crooked seller doesn't give access to his/her buying history and an honest seller does the same then how does one determine who is crooked and who is honest? Does that make sense? lo

well...the point is..
that the buying history..
is not yours or my..business.
It is not how you determine honesty...


as to the girl saying that the seller only had 6 negatives...
that IS the problem with ebay.
6 negatives is a HUGE amount...
if..they are all...warranted.
My rating is lower than that...
the seller has a 99.7..
mine is a 99.5.
I have one negative.....
and..that was because...
my house burned down..
and..I refunded the buyer./...
as I said....
that feedback was not warranted...
but..mine is lower..
as i had less transactions..
so..the percentage is not always..legitimate.
A crappy seller who sells thousands of items....
will have a higher percentage..
than a good seller..
who sell less..
or multiples to the same repeat buyers.
as...
if you have a regular buyer..
who buys lots of stuff..
all the time..
only one of his feedbacks..will count.


----------



## pixiewings71

debranator said:


> well...the point is..
> that the buying history..
> is not yours or my..business.
> It is not how you determine honesty...
> 
> 
> as to the girl saying that the seller only had 6 negatives...
> that IS the problem with ebay.
> 6 negatives is a HUGE amount...
> if..they are all...warranted.
> My rating is lower than that...
> the seller has a 99.7..
> mine is a 99.5.
> I have one negative.....
> and..that was because...
> my house burned down..
> and..I refunded the buyer./...
> as I said....
> that feedback was not warranted...
> but..mine is lower..
> as i had less transactions..
> so..the percentage is not always..legitimate.
> A crappy seller who sells thousands of items....
> will have a higher percentage..
> than a good seller..
> who sell less..
> or multiples to the same repeat buyers.
> as...
> if you have a regular buyer..
> who buys lots of stuff..
> all the time..
> only one of his feedbacks..will count.



Multiple feedbacks do count, but only if they are separated by at least one business day.  I have 100% positive FB, both as a buyer and a seller.  I don't pay attention to percentages, I pay attention to actual FB and I review the negatives and neutrals that are on the seller's end.  I also use my own experiences with eBay to determine whether or not I want to attempt to purchase from them.  The seller in question probably has a higher % because they have sold more items then you have, I don't know that of course because I don't know who you are on eBay.   But that would be my assumption.  And that's why I don't use the percentages, just the FB and the look of the auctions.


----------



## savannahjohn

Hi all,

I just wanted to take a moment to point out that one of the sellers who was RED on page one continues to sell scrappers. Theatreandfilms sent me a group of pins to fulfill an order I placed on ebay. Sadly, it was only after receiving the pins that I discovered this forum, along with the fact that the pins were predominantly scrappers. Rather than send the pins back, and having them end up in circulation anyway, I just tossed them. It was about a $40 mistake on my part. Lesson learned! (ouch)

Interestingly, the detail that caught my eye- and caused me to begin my research- was that one of the pins said on the back that it was one of a "compkleter set". I didn't figure QC could be that bad and I was right. Upon finding this forum- and the ensuing websites recommended thoughout this thread- I was able to determine that an overwhelming majority of the pins were indeed scrappers. I have left negative feedback and I feel certain that I'll receive negative feedback in return but I will consider it worthwhile it if helps sway someone away.  Thanks for all of your efforts.


----------



## debranator

savannahjohn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just wanted to take a moment to point out that one of the sellers who was RED on page one continues to sell scrappers. Theatreandfilms sent me a group of pins to fulfill an order I placed on ebay. Sadly, it was only after receiving the pins that I discovered this forum, along with the fact that the pins were predominantly scrappers. Rather than send the pins back, and having them end up in circulation anyway, I just tossed them. It was about a $40 mistake on my part. Lesson learned! (ouch)
> 
> Interestingly, the detail that caught my eye- and caused me to begin my research- was that one of the pins said on the back that it was one of a "compkleter set". I didn't figure QC could be that bad and I was right. Upon finding this forum- and the ensuing websites recommended thoughout this thread- I was able to determine that an overwhelming majority of the pins were indeed scrappers. I have left negative feedback and I feel certain that I'll receive negative feedback in return but I will consider it worthwhile it if helps sway someone away.  Thanks for all of your efforts.



Well...on the bright side...
sellers can no longer leave any feedback for buyers..that is not positive...
crooked sellers scared off too many buyers that way..
now..crooked buyers can torture you...
but..that's..another story.


----------



## disneyfav4ever

debranator said:


> Well...on the bright side...
> sellers can no longer leave any feedback for buyers..that is not positive...
> crooked sellers scared off too many buyers that way..
> now..crooked buyers can torture you...
> but..that's..another story.


That's just something I find not fair at all. As someone who usually buys on Ebay, I think someone should be able to leave buyers negative feedback, so you can block bad bidders from bidding on your auctions. I don't want to waste my time selling to someone who I need to constantly e-mail for payment or something.


----------



## debranator

disneyfav4ever said:


> That's just something I find not fair at all. As someone who usually buys on Ebay, I think someone should be able to leave buyers negative feedback, so you can block bad bidders from bidding on your auctions. I don't want to waste my time selling to someone who I need to constantly e-mail for payment or something.



Well..you CAN block bad buyers...
you just cannot say anything negative about them.
so..now the trick is to remove the bad buyers..BEFORE they buy from you...
in fact..if you sell on the bay..pm me..and I will C&P my block list to you.
There are 2 ways to do it...
way #1..if someone is currently bidding on your auction....
look at the feedback that they have left for others...
I ALWAYS do..
and..if by their feedback..I think they are a bad buyer..
they are removed BEFORE they win the auction...
the other way..is to research folks who leave crappy feedback ..
for no good reason..
and block them..BEFORE they bid on your stuff.
The reason that you look at the feedback that they leave for others is....
Everyone..
has bought from a crumb..now and then....
but,if every other item they leave feedback for..
is either not received or it is obvious...
that they are a bit TOO fussy....
[like yelling if a 50 year old dress...has pilling]..
just BLOCK them.
If they do it to everyone else..
they will do it to you.
As for the non paying buyers..
there is nothing you can do.
They have you over a barrel...
because..you cannot relist that item...
for 8 days...
and..if you do...and they then pay....
you either have to eat the relisting fees..
.or get bad feedback from them.


----------



## pixiewings71

savannahjohn said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just wanted to take a moment to point out that one of the sellers who was RED on page one continues to sell scrappers. Theatreandfilms sent me a group of pins to fulfill an order I placed on ebay. Sadly, it was only after receiving the pins that I discovered this forum, along with the fact that the pins were predominantly scrappers. Rather than send the pins back, and having them end up in circulation anyway, I just tossed them. It was about a $40 mistake on my part. Lesson learned! (ouch)
> 
> Interestingly, the detail that caught my eye- and caused me to begin my research- was that one of the pins said on the back that it was one of a "compkleter set". I didn't figure QC could be that bad and I was right. Upon finding this forum- and the ensuing websites recommended thoughout this thread- I was able to determine that an overwhelming majority of the pins were indeed scrappers. I have left negative feedback and I feel certain that I'll receive negative feedback in return but I will consider it worthwhile it if helps sway someone away.  Thanks for all of your efforts.


\
I'm sorry you got burned, I hope our thread is helpful to you in the future.   Thank You for not trading them and thank you for leaving neg FB.  



disneyfav4ever said:


> That's just something I find not fair at all. As someone who usually buys on Ebay, I think someone should be able to leave buyers negative feedback, so you can block bad bidders from bidding on your auctions. I don't want to waste my time selling to someone who I need to constantly e-mail for payment or something.



I agree, I feel that sellers should be able to leave neg FB if it's warranted.



debranator said:


> Well..you CAN block bad buyers...
> you just cannot say anything negative about them.
> so..now the trick is to remove the bad buyers..BEFORE they buy from you...
> in fact..if you sell on the bay..pm me..and I will C&P my block list to you.
> There are 2 ways to do it...
> way #1..if someone is currently bidding on your auction....
> look at the feedback that they have left for others...
> I ALWAYS do..
> and..if by their feedback..I think they are a bad buyer..
> they are removed BEFORE they win the auction...
> the other way..is to research folks who leave crappy feedback ..
> for no good reason..
> and block them..BEFORE they bid on your stuff.
> The reason that you look at the feedback that they leave for others is....
> Everyone..
> has bought from a crumb..now and then....
> but,if every other item they leave feedback for..
> is either not received or it is obvious...
> that they are a bit TOO fussy....
> [like yelling if a 50 year old dress...has pilling]..
> just BLOCK them.
> If they do it to everyone else..
> they will do it to you.
> As for the non paying buyers..
> there is nothing you can do.
> They have you over a barrel...
> because..you cannot relist that item...
> for 8 days...
> and..if you do...and they then pay....
> you either have to eat the relisting fees..
> .or get bad feedback from them.



I'll be PMing you for your list. LOL


----------



## savannahjohn

pixiewings71 said:


> \
> I'm sorry you got burned, I hope our thread is helpful to you in the future.   Thank You for not trading them and thank you for leaving neg FB.



I'm sure I'll be referring to this thread frequently. (I've caught the pin addiction faster than I could have ever imagined). 

It took me a couple of days to leave the negative feedback- I was nervous about doing it for some unexplainable reason. Debranator makes an extremely valid point a few posts back: The negative feedback got TOTALLY swallowed up in the landslide of feedback from folks who were happy with their purchase, not knowing the shoddy quality of the merchandise they had received. Having made 2 purchases from this seller at the same time (yes, I deserve to be scourged for my stupidity- trust me, I've beat myself up pretty badly ever since) I still have one more opportunity to leave feedback. I'm just waiting a couple of days in order to spread it out a bit.


----------



## debranator

savannahjohn said:


> I'm sure I'll be referring to this thread frequently. (I've caught the pin addiction faster than I could have ever imagined).
> 
> It took me a couple of days to leave the negative feedback- I was nervous about doing it for some unexplainable reason. Debranator makes an extremely valid point a few posts back: The negative feedback got TOTALLY swallowed up in the landslide of feedback from folks who were happy with their purchase, not knowing the shoddy quality of the merchandise they had received. Having made 2 purchases from this seller at the same time (yes, I deserve to be scourged for my stupidity- trust me, I've beat myself up pretty badly ever since) I still have one more opportunity to leave feedback. I'm just waiting a couple of days in order to spread it out a bit.



I do not recall...
if I posted this very important info..
Ebays feedback policy..is..STUPID.
they recommend sellers with tons of bad feedback...and penalize the good ones...
because of the DSR ratings.
The DSR ratings are those little...
supposedly anonymous stars..that come up when you leave feedback.
want to REALLY get a seller..
forget about the negs..they really do not matter...
hit em...in the stars.
all you need are 2 or 3... 1 star ratings,
for any reason...
and..the seller is severely penalized....
ebay does not care about negatives now..only the star system...
so..you have one more feedback..give em all one star.
If the seller is a crook....
NOT because..you do not like them or another silly reason...
Give one star...for each category.


----------



## savannahjohn

debranator said:


> I do not recall...
> if I posted this very important info..
> Ebays feedback policy..is..STUPID.
> they recommend sellers with tons of bad feedback...and penalize the good ones...
> because of the DSR ratings.
> The DSR ratings are those little...
> supposedly anonymous stars..that come up when you leave feedback.
> want to REALLY get a seller..
> forget about the negs..they really do not matter...
> hit em...in the stars.
> all you need are 2 or 3... 1 star ratings,
> for any reason...
> and..the seller is severely penalized....
> ebay does not care about negatives now..only the star system...
> so..you have one more feedback..give em all one star.
> If the seller is a crook....
> NOT because..you do not like them or another silly reason...
> Give one star...for each category.



I actually remember reading that in one of your early posts and followed through on that in my 1st feedback. Thank you for your insights.


----------



## pixiewings71

savannahjohn said:


> I'm sure I'll be referring to this thread frequently. (I've caught the pin addiction faster than I could have ever imagined).
> 
> It took me a couple of days to leave the negative feedback- I was nervous about doing it for some unexplainable reason. Debranator makes an extremely valid point a few posts back: The negative feedback got TOTALLY swallowed up in the landslide of feedback from folks who were happy with their purchase, not knowing the shoddy quality of the merchandise they had received. Having made 2 purchases from this seller at the same time (yes, I deserve to be scourged for my stupidity- trust me, I've beat myself up pretty badly ever since) I still have one more opportunity to leave feedback. I'm just waiting a couple of days in order to spread it out a bit.



This is exactly why I click on the negative FB button and review all the negatives myself.  I do that with any and all sellers tho, not just the pin sellers.


----------



## BlayWulf

I have some questions about scrappers. you can imagine my paranoia considering i have anxiety problems anyways, when i hear that my pins may or may not be fake. the thing is....i'm a fairly new collector and i'm a very limited collector. in other words, i dont collect to trade i collect to keep. I'm mainly buy le series such as the then and now series, white glove series and piece of disney history series to name a few. From what i gather it sounds like the scrapping problem comes mainly in the lanyard and grab bag pins. Do i really have to worry when it comes to the series that i've mentioned or does this whole scrapper thing not really apply to me? Also i keep hearing a couple things i dont understand.....one being..."if it comes in a plastic baggie it's fake." well a handful of trusted sellers ship their pins in small little zipbloc bag things (pin sized) is this the same thing or are you talking about something else completely?
Secondly, people say "if it doesn't have 2 of x or 7 of x or so on on the back then it's fake. I;ve rarely run across an le series that actually lists the number of the run that the pin is. Which ones even have that? I guess there's alot i don't know. I just want someone to help me figure these things out. 

On that note, i just discovered this "list' right after purchasing a pin from pin surplus (DOH!) which i'm still waiting on. It's one from the piece of disney history set so i'm not sure if any of those are even scrappers. Does she always sell scrappers or does she sell legit pins too?

and lastly,

i have some names to add to the list i havent seen yet.

yourwdwstore.net-green list
thepinconnection-green list
pinscout203-green

all of these i had great experiences with and have received all legit pins, especially the first two.

that's all thanks.

Don't make fun of me if i said anything stupid.


----------



## debranator

BlayWulf said:


> I have some questions about scrappers. you can imagine my paranoia considering i have anxiety problems anyways, when i hear that my pins may or may not be fake. the thing is....i'm a fairly new collector and i'm a very limited collector. in other words, i dont collect to trade i collect to keep. I'm mainly buy le series such as the then and now series, white glove series and piece of disney history series to name a few. From what i gather it sounds like the scrapping problem comes mainly in the lanyard and grab bag pins. Do i really have to worry when it comes to the series that i've mentioned or does this whole scrapper thing not really apply to me? Also i keep hearing a couple things i dont understand.....one being..."if it comes in a plastic baggie it's fake." well a handful of trusted sellers ship their pins in small little zipbloc bag things (pin sized) is this the same thing or are you talking about something else completely?
> Secondly, people say "if it doesn't have 2 of x or 7 of x or so on on the back then it's fake. I;ve rarely run across an le series that actually lists the number of the run that the pin is. Which ones even have that? I guess there's alot i don't know. I just want someone to help me figure these things out.
> 
> On that note, i just discovered this "list' right after purchasing a pin from pin surplus (DOH!) which i'm still waiting on. It's one from the piece of disney history set so i'm not sure if any of those are even scrappers. Does she always sell scrappers or does she sell legit pins too?
> 
> and lastly,
> 
> i have some names to add to the list i havent seen yet.
> 
> yourwdwstore.net-green list
> thepinconnection-green list
> pinscout203-green
> 
> all of these i had great experiences with and have received all legit pins, especially the first two.
> 
> that's all thanks.
> 
> Don't make fun of me if i said anything stupid.



I cannot imagine anyone making fun of you....
then again.....
just kidding
You are correct in saying that most fake pins are the little ones
..the lanyard series...
and..
trading pins.
I am sure there must be crooks...
with other pins...
but..I have not seen any myself...
I have only seen fakes of the flat pins..
not the raised pins with features...
and..I would buy those...
with confidence..
I am sure you may hear horror stories ...
as you opened the door for them...
but..in most cases...
you will be fine.
I too...
have never seen a higher end pin...
with the number of the series on the back.


----------



## lmbcdb

I am brand new to eBay pin buying. I want to fill up my son's lanyard before we go. I tried several of the sellers on the first post but they had nothing up for sale. Could someone please give me the names of some current sellers? 

I'm not looking for rare pins, just authentic ones for my son to trade.


----------



## debranator

lmbcdb said:


> I am brand new to eBay pin buying. I want to fill up my son's lanyard before we go. I tried several of the sellers on the first post but they had nothing up for sale. Could someone please give me the names of some current sellers?
> 
> I'm not looking for rare pins, just authentic ones for my son to trade.



You can pm me for names..
but...if you read their feedback...
and...look for ANY comments about fakes or scrappers
and...
you do not buy a large lot...
you should be fine...
buying single pins is probably your best bet....
but.....
whomever you buy from...
should have a shipping cap....
or reasonable fees for combining...
I refuse to pay more than 50 cents extra per pin for shipping...
and...
if I buy 20 pins..and..
all together they weigh less than a pound...
and..I get a 25 buck shipping bill[the average]..
I feel..ripped off.
there is no reason for that.
there are sellers that charge no more than 5 bucks or so for shipping....
regardless of how many you get...


----------



## MadilynnsMomma

I just went through the pinpics.com website and found most of my pins.  I recently bought 21 from a seller on ebay.  It seems that there are 5 that I either can not find on pin pics (but can on ebay) or that they seem to be missing something...  What should I do next?  

Here are the ebay links to the pins not on pinpics.com:
Chip & Dale Jungle Cruise
Mine doesn't include: Back of pin is stamped "Adventures by Disney / Path to Pura Vida / Introductory Year 2006 / (c) Disney / China".  It is simply stamped Adventures by Disney (c) Disney China.

Sleeping Minnie Angel
I just can not find this one... no matter what I try

Donald Welcome Miners
Another one that I just can not find...

Mickey Yose-Mighty
Another one I can not find...

The last one is Huey, Dewey & Louie with the words Emperors & Mouseketeers on it.  Back is stamped "Disney Cruise Line" and "Adventures by Disney" - I can not find it on ebay or google images...

Any help?  TIA


----------



## pixiewings71

lmbcdb said:


> I am brand new to eBay pin buying. I want to fill up my son's lanyard before we go. I tried several of the sellers on the first post but they had nothing up for sale. Could someone please give me the names of some current sellers?
> 
> I'm not looking for rare pins, just authentic ones for my son to trade.



Page 1 is full of pin sellers that have legit pins at good prices.  While they may not all have pins for sale and while some may charge more this is still our best suggestion for good pin sellers on eBay.  Please use the green sellers on page 1.


----------



## pixiewings71

And for the record, EVERY pin I sell on eBay and every pin I carry with me as an extra trader is always stored in a small plastic baggie.  It helps to protect from scratches.  I get the small plastic baggies at my craft store in the beading area but I was also able to purchase a large supply at a jewelry store that was going out of business.  I do not sell scrappers (I'm on the green list lol) but I still ship in small baggies.


----------



## debranator

pixiewings71 said:


> And for the record, EVERY pin I sell on eBay and every pin I carry with me as an extra trader is always stored in a small plastic baggie.  It helps to protect from scratches.  I get the small plastic baggies at my craft store in the beading area but I was also able to purchase a large supply at a jewelry store that was going out of business.  I do not sell scrappers (I'm on the green list lol) but I still ship in small baggies.



I believe that they are 2 different kinds of plastic baggies.
the ones that you are talking about..must be the tiny zip lock bags...
good sellers use those..
the scrapper bags...are sealed....
in order to open them..you must rip open the bag.


----------



## pixiewings71

Yes Deb, I do use the small ziploc style but I have also received scrappers in those baggies as well.  I've also received them in the pre sealed bags, and the bags sealed with a small staple.....it just depends on what the seller has or what they come pre packed in I guess...... I just wanted to make sure that people know that small ziploc style bags don't automatically mean scrapper


----------



## debranator

Good point..
I assumed all the fakes were in those sealed bags...
in fact..when I see moms at the parks...opening those bags to trade pins..
you should see the looks that i give them....
in addition to warning the CMs....


----------



## Melisande

megatrendusa

Ordered three of the Imagineering badge pins. Paint job seems strange and off on them. Dinmples in pooh's paint. Streaks in the paint on all three badges.  I thought they were legit because they did not have any insane lot offerings but looking at some of the wording in the auctions now I see red flags you listed like 100% trade-able. Also there are imperfections on the back that kind of seem like red flags to me. Extra wording for Eeyore that is not on Pooh about how he is a based on the works of AA Milne. Some bubbling in the brass coat on the smooth part of alice's back. Plus another flaw that I am unsure about. I have nothing to compare with however. I did file a report with ebay on these items. I will wait to see what they have to say


----------



## debranator

Melisande said:


> megatrendusa
> 
> Ordered three of the Imagineering badge pins. Paint job seems strange and off on them. Dinmples in pooh's paint. Streaks in the paint on all three badges.  I thought they were legit because they did not have any insane lot offerings but looking at some of the wording in the auctions now I see red flags you listed like 100% trade-able. Also there are imperfections on the back that kind of seem like red flags to me. Extra wording for Eeyore that is not on Pooh about how he is a based on the works of AA Milne. Some bubbling in the brass coat on the smooth part of alice's back. Plus another flaw that I am unsure about. I have nothing to compare with however. I did file a report with ebay on these items. I will wait to see what they have to say



Ok..it sounds like most of them are fake.
Any real Winnie the pooh pins..that i have seen..
all have that "based on the work of Milne on them...
as..all the real star wars pins..have the same blurb about lucas.
Now..the part that most ebayers will not understand is...
Ebay does not give a hoot....
whether or not a seller is selling..fake anything.
They WILL make the seller refund your money..
due to their guarantee..
[which is something they really do honor]..
but..they have shown many times..to not care if a seller is selling garbage or fakes...
as long as the majority...believes that they are real.
Trust me...they may tell you different..
but,I have seen too many garbage sellers...
who have been reported for everything from fake Chanel perfume
...to designer jeans...
stay happily on ebay...
as..the majority of folks..
have no idea..what is fake..and what is not.
so..do not waste your breath....
under the new rules...
every time someone files an ebay case....
whether or not..
you are right..
or..you are wrong...
the seller has a problem.
If they have enough cases filed against them.......
[it takes about 8-10 for a small seller and at least....100..for the bigger ones...]
they go out of business....
NOT negatives....
they really do not count anymore...
just cases.
But, lately....
I have not heard of any instances..where the buyer...
lost a case.


----------



## pixiewings71

debranator said:


> Good point..
> I assumed all the fakes were in those sealed bags...
> in fact..when I see moms at the parks...opening those bags to trade pins..
> you should see the looks that i give them....
> in addition to warning the CMs....



  I know I've given looks and I know I've received looks as well, that's why I wanted to mention the baggie points. lol  



Melisande said:


> megatrendusa
> 
> Ordered three of the Imagineering badge pins. Paint job seems strange and off on them. Dinmples in pooh's paint. Streaks in the paint on all three badges.  I thought they were legit because they did not have any insane lot offerings but looking at some of the wording in the auctions now I see red flags you listed like 100% trade-able. Also there are imperfections on the back that kind of seem like red flags to me. Extra wording for Eeyore that is not on Pooh about how he is a based on the works of AA Milne. Some bubbling in the brass coat on the smooth part of alice's back. Plus another flaw that I am unsure about. I have nothing to compare with however. I did file a report with ebay on these items. I will wait to see what they have to say



Yes they do sound like scrappers, as Deb said all Pooh pins will have the AA Milne blurb on the back and bubbling is not likely to pass QC.  Let us know what you hear from eBay please, I've never had to file a claim for pins, if I've questioned them at all the seller has taken them back with no problems.


----------



## debranator

I checked the seller...
and..I am not sure that i understand what happened...
Did you write the seller asking for a refund?
Did they answer you?
Or..did you just file a claim...or...
not file a claim..
and..just report them.
The seller is pretty new..has all positive feedback...
and..no complaints.
The red flags are the cheap price of the badges...
and..
the fact that they have multiples of the same 300 LE pin.
also...
you can see that they have sold those scrapper lots...
no genuine pin seller can sell you 20 pins shipped for 15 bucks..
Impossible.
So,since I noticed that you have not left any feedback..
how have you dealt with this problem so far?


----------



## pixiewings71

I purchased some pins from stitchchic916, they were really nice pins and she was a really seller.  I would suggest we put her on the green list.   I purchased 25 pins, they were Magical Musical Moments & 12 months of Magic, all on the backers and well packed.


----------



## MT_DZNYGAL

I am sad to report a recent change in my respect for ebay seller "thewill".  He's greenlisted now, and in years past I've bid on individual pins from him (usually max bid around $1,50-$2,00 and then shipping is about 50 cents per pin more) but this time the shipping charges seemed a bit higher AND of the 20 or so I won by auction, at least 15 are obvious scrappers, and a couple other may be also.  I bid on these to get trading pins before our annual WDW trip....this year I'll be looking elsewhere for our supply.
I did get 40 nice rack pins from 'iloveanimation0' for $1.95 each--lots of duplicates, but all legit.  
And most of the 30 pin lot ("choose your lot size") that we got from 'real.cool.stuff' look legit (for $1.60 per pin, good shipping rates)--probably all but 3 or 4 are good pins.


----------



## Joan92120

MT_DZNYGAL said:


> I am sad to report a recent change in my respect for ebay seller "thewill".  He's greenlisted now, and in years past I've bid on individual pins from him (usually max bid around $1,50-$2,00 and then shipping is about 50 cents per pin more) but this time the shipping charges seemed a bit higher AND of the 20 or so I won by auction, at least 15 are obvious scrappers, and a couple other may be also.  I bid on these to get trading pins before our annual WDW trip....this year I'll be looking elsewhere for our supply.
> I did get 40 nice rack pins from 'iloveanimation0' for $1.95 each--lots of duplicates, but all legit.
> And most of the 30 pin lot ("choose your lot size") that we got from 'real.cool.stuff' look legit (for $1.60 per pin, good shipping rates)--probably all but 3 or 4 are good pins.



My daughter had a similar experience with thewill just last month.  She received 8 individual pins she purchased and all but two were clearly scrappers.  She asked for a refund, but thewill would only give a refund if the scrapper pins were returned.  My daughter would have to pay the return postage.  Since she paid about $4 for the six bad pins, she decided to just throw them away. oh well!  Maybe thewill should be moved to a red seller.


----------



## pixiewings71

MT_DZNYGAL said:


> I am sad to report a recent change in my respect for ebay seller "thewill".  He's greenlisted now, and in years past I've bid on individual pins from him (usually max bid around $1,50-$2,00 and then shipping is about 50 cents per pin more) but this time the shipping charges seemed a bit higher AND of the 20 or so I won by auction, at least 15 are obvious scrappers, and a couple other may be also.  I bid on these to get trading pins before our annual WDW trip....this year I'll be looking elsewhere for our supply.
> I did get 40 nice rack pins from 'iloveanimation0' for $1.95 each--lots of duplicates, but all legit.
> And most of the 30 pin lot ("choose your lot size") that we got from 'real.cool.stuff' look legit (for $1.60 per pin, good shipping rates)--probably all but 3 or 4 are good pins.





Joan92120 said:


> My daughter had a similar experience with thewill just last month.  She received 8 individual pins she purchased and all but two were clearly scrappers.  She asked for a refund, but thewill would only give a refund if the scrapper pins were returned.  My daughter would have to pay the return postage.  Since she paid about $4 for the six bad pins, she decided to just throw them away. oh well!  Maybe thewill should be moved to a red seller.



Oh no!!!!  I don't like hearing that one of our trusted sellers has had problems.   Hopefully the thread owner will come back so he can update the listings for us, but yes, if thewill is selling scrappers now he should be moved at the least to the orange list.


----------



## nyz2004

pins I got form sleepy emporium are scrappers. I can tell it's the bad pins didn;t pass quality control. They probably got for peanut money from the people work in factory and sell online. It's not fake, but bad quality ones. 

Good thing is they can refund.


----------



## debranator

No..they are fake...
Just so you know....
scrappers ARE considered fakes around here.
I once bought from them..and..
will not do so again..
as I do not trust sellers that make their auctions private.
I never buy from anyone that does so.


----------



## pixiewings71

Hmmmm I haven't purchased from sleepy for a while now but in the past the pins have been great.  I wonder what's going on with our favorite sellers lately....


----------



## anotherpinforme

pixiewings71 said:


> Hmmmm I haven't purchased from sleepy for a while now but in the past the pins have been great.  I wonder what's going on with our favorite sellers lately....



Ok well about 50 percent of your sellers were buying from parrotsand pins...the will would buy contastantly, so does 423disneypinfreak, jeffyoung,shells7pack, and alot more... parrotsandpins has stopped selling on ebay. The price of pins is 50 cents or less. Dont you get it. There are hundreds of millions of scrappers. Even if something changes the pins are out there. There is now a new seller ygpins selling directly from china. so your fighting a losing fight. When one leaves 3 more join. until ebay decides to only let disney sell the pins there will be no change. CFC sells all scrappers, dopeypins, they all get them from china directly.


----------



## pixiewings71

anotherpinforme said:


> Ok well about 50 percent of your sellers were buying from parrotsand pins...the will would buy contastantly, so does 423disneypinfreak, jeffyoung,shells7pack, and alot more... parrotsandpins has stopped selling on ebay. The price of pins is 50 cents or less. Dont you get it. There are hundreds of millions of scrappers. Even if something changes the pins are out there. There is now a new seller ygpins selling directly from china. so your fighting a losing fight. When one leaves 3 more join. until ebay decides to only let disney sell the pins there will be no change. CFC sells all scrappers, dopeypins, they all get them from china directly.



Ummm yes, clearly I "get it"......you have 2 posts here, why the confrontational post? I don't buy from 423, shells7, jeffy, I haven't bought from thewill for quite some time but when I did buy from him I checked his buyer FB and did not notice p&p listed.  I don't buy from CFC or dopey either, I believe out of all the ones you listed only thewill was a green listed seller.........
eBay won't stop people from selling pins on eBay, that's why this thread is here, to help those who want to buy on eBay avoid scrappers.  Of course it's clearly stated in many posts in this thread that the only way to guarantee your pins are 100% legit is to buy them yourself from Disney, unfortunately some of us can't do that so we have to find sellers on eBay to buy from.  
Please come and share your experiences with us but please don't speak down to us as there are quite a few of us who are very knowledgeable on this thread.   Thanks for the new name, we will be sure to add *ygpins* to the red list.


----------



## princess sparkle p

So I though I knew a decent amount about the scrappers that are plaguing us, but now I have learned a lot more here- thanks!!! 

I contacted some ebay sellers who I did not see one the list before buying and I am going to include the responses I got below. Some are ridiculous...just thought interesting to share. I asked if they sold scrappers and could gaurentee authenticity....Let me know if I should post who they came from...

"I do my best to try and make sure they are all good pins.  To be honest, no one can guarantee them unless you buy them from disney!!  I have personally traded 1000's of my pins with no problems, and have NEVER had one of my customers tell me they had problems either.   All have official disney backstamp, logo, and rubber mickey backs.  That is "authentic" as I can tell you.  Hope this helps."

"HI, that is correct all mickey backs and no scrappers.. Thank you.."

"I do my best to try and make sure they are all good pins.  To be honest, no one can guarantee them unless you buy them from disney!!  I have personally traded 1000's of my pins with no problems, and have NEVER had one of my customers tell me they had problems either.   All have official disney backstamp, logo, and rubber mickey backs.  That is "authentic" as I can tell you."

"Whats a scrapper?"   *this one cracked me up as they had 1000+ feedback with some stating "fakes"

"I don't think anyone can verify that unless they are new on the card. This is a lot of pins intended to be used as traders or to keep. All have the official disney backstamp."

"I'm not sure what you mean by scrapper pins. If your asking if I can guarrantee the origin of every pin then the honest answer is no. No seller can guarrantee the origin of any pin. The only way to be sure your buying an authentic Disney pin is if you buy it yourself in Disney. This is the reason why pins are so cheap on EBAY.`All the pins we have are acquired by trading or were purchased as a collection at flea markets, yard sales, Craigslist and at times other EBAY sellers. Unfortunately there are tons of bad pins out there however we try to make sure everything sold is quality and if a buyer isnt happy we will gladly accept the pins back for a full refund. Please check our feedback and be confident that if for some reason you are not happy you will receive a full refund, no questions asked."


----------



## pixiewings71

Well I would say those answers point to scrapper sellers. lol  I can tell you that I can guarantee the origin of some of the pins I've sold, how? I bought them. LOL  I wouldn't buy from any of them.   Feel free to post names if you want, but no pressure


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

My sister won a scrapper vinylmation pin from thewill.  I too, will not buy from sellers that make auctions private.  When private shows up in feedback, that is a warning to me.  Stay away.


----------



## pixiewings71

Good point Disneyrunner, I avoid those as well.


----------



## debranator

princess sparkle p said:


> So I though I knew a decent amount about the scrappers that are plaguing us, but now I have learned a lot more here- thanks!!!
> 
> I contacted some ebay sellers who I did not see one the list before buying and I am going to include the responses I got below. Some are ridiculous...just thought interesting to share. I asked if they sold scrappers and could gaurentee authenticity....Let me know if I should post who they came from...
> 
> "I do my best to try and make sure they are all good pins.  To be honest, no one can guarantee them unless you buy them from disney!!  I have personally traded 1000's of my pins with no problems, and have NEVER had one of my customers tell me they had problems either.   All have official disney backstamp, logo, and rubber mickey backs.  That is "authentic" as I can tell you.  Hope this helps."
> 
> "HI, that is correct all mickey backs and no scrappers.. Thank you.."
> 
> "I do my best to try and make sure they are all good pins.  To be honest, no one can guarantee them unless you buy them from disney!!  I have personally traded 1000's of my pins with no problems, and have NEVER had one of my customers tell me they had problems either.   All have official disney backstamp, logo, and rubber mickey backs.  That is "authentic" as I can tell you."
> 
> "Whats a scrapper?"   *this one cracked me up as they had 1000+ feedback with some stating "fakes"
> 
> "I don't think anyone can verify that unless they are new on the card. This is a lot of pins intended to be used as traders or to keep. All have the official disney backstamp."
> 
> "I'm not sure what you mean by scrapper pins. If your asking if I can guarrantee the origin of every pin then the honest answer is no. No seller can guarrantee the origin of any pin. The only way to be sure your buying an authentic Disney pin is if you buy it yourself in Disney. This is the reason why pins are so cheap on EBAY.`All the pins we have are acquired by trading or were purchased as a collection at flea markets, yard sales, Craigslist and at times other EBAY sellers. Unfortunately there are tons of bad pins out there however we try to make sure everything sold is quality and if a buyer isnt happy we will gladly accept the pins back for a full refund. Please check our feedback and be confident that if for some reason you are not happy you will receive a full refund, no questions asked."



The responses that you got regarding...that no one can positively promise...that they never have a scrapper is correct.
I have posted that before.
Not even the most honest sellers and traders...
and..I do consider myself one....
can guarantee the authenticity of every pin...
unless every pin is new on backing from Disney.
and...
no one who trades wants to pay for all new on card pins...for trading purposes.
Which is the reason to buy from ebay in the first place.
The reason...that no seller can always guarantee it...
is..there is a chance.....
that any pin...we traded..
or bought from secondary sellers.... 
may be fake.
It does not mean that they are.
It just means..that some fakes are so good....
that...they might be...
and..the seller would never know it.
Hence...the reason for a good seller...to give you a refund "no questions asked'..
and...as I have mentioned before...
some folks are so caught up in thinking...that every pin they get from the bay is a scrapper....
that...they may overreact to even a new carded pin bought directly from Disney by the seller.
Now..the sellers that ignore your question...
and..instead state that the pins have "mickey backs" ect....
SHOULD always be avoided...
as..they are trying to lie..
without putting it in writing.


----------



## Joan92120

debranator said:


> No..they are fake...
> Just so you know....
> scrappers ARE considered fakes around here.
> I once bought from them..and..
> will not do so again..
> as I do not trust sellers that make their auctions private.
> I never buy from anyone that does so.





DisneyRunner2009 said:


> My sister won a scrapper vinylmation pin from thewill.  I too, will not buy from sellers that make auctions private.  When private shows up in feedback, that is a warning to me.  Stay away.



I do not understand why you prefer sellers who publish their customers purchasing habits.  Although I have not purchased a whole lot on eBay yet, I would prefer that what I purchase, when I purchase it, and how much I pay for it remain private.  I would never consider shopping at my local grocery store if they posted my receipt, along with my name, as to what I purchased for all to see.  Nor would I shop at an online store that allowed others into my account to see my past purchases or purchasing patterns.  I would also not wish to shop at an Internet company that sold my personal shopping information to other parties. 

On eBay, unless I am mistaken, eBay even hides my identity when I am bidding on an item, so why should they then publish who actually purchased something in feedback.   As far as I can tell, when a listing is private, the only thing that is not seen in the feedback section is what I purchased and how much I paid for it.  My feedback comment and eBay ID are published.  If someone really wanted more information about my feedback comment and what I purchased, they can always contact me and then it is up to me to decide if I wish to release the info.  Personally I think eBay sellers who consider my privacy important are the ones who deserve my patronage. 

Finally, debranator, I find it quite interesting that you are one who objects to privacy in feedback, yet so far you have not divulge your seller ID on eBay.  This seems a bit hypocritical to me.  How can I really trust your comments, especially about other sellers, when you refuse to reveal who you are?


----------



## debranator

Joan92120 said:


> I do not understand why you prefer sellers who publish their customers purchasing habits.  Although I have not purchased a whole lot on eBay yet, I would prefer that what I purchase, when I purchase it, and how much I pay for it remain private.  I would never consider shopping at my local grocery store if they posted my receipt, along with my name, as to what I purchased for all to see.  Nor would I shop at an online store that allowed others into my account to see my past purchases or purchasing patterns.  I would also not wish to shop at an Internet company that sold my personal shopping information to other parties.
> 
> On eBay, unless I am mistaken, eBay even hides my identity when I am bidding on an item, so why should they then publish who actually purchased something in feedback.   As far as I can tell, when a listing is private, the only thing that is not seen in the feedback section is what I purchased and how much I paid for it.  My feedback comment and eBay ID are published.  If someone really wanted more information about my feedback comment and what I purchased, they can always contact me and then it is up to me to decide if I wish to release the info.  Personally I think eBay sellers who consider my privacy important are the one’s who deserve my patronage.
> 
> Finally, debranator, I find it quite interesting that you are one who objects to privacy in feedback, yet so far you have not divulge your seller ID on eBay.  This seems a bit hypocritical to me.  How can I really trust your comments, especially about other sellers, when you refuse to reveal who you are?



Well HI!!!!!!!
I always divulge my ebay Id..to anyone who asks...by PM...
I am not sure if the boards allow you to post your id otherwise...
so..pm me...I will gladly give you both my seller and my buyers ids..if you would like.
But,
,I must say..although..
I make a living by selling on Ebay...
I rarely put up pins..
as the profit margin is not there for me.
I never buy from sellers that refuse to let you see their auctions...
as I regard that as very sneaky.
you CAN make your ID private
...all by yourself...
if you so wish...
and anything that you buy will be private.
but...some sellers will not sell to buyers with private feedback.
I will...
as I have never had a problem with any of them.
I do...assume,
 by your suspicions of me..
that you are an ebay seller?
Funny....but..I did not see your ID..either.
mainly though...
you should always be suspicious of any seller....
that gives you a vague reply to your questions.
I asked one the other day
...who I have bought from many times in the past....
why...
a pin I had my eye on..
had a 4.50 shipping price....
and...
I warned him....
that ebay was on to something he must have done......
as...
the rarely seen private feedback box
...was coming up on his listings when you left feedback..
his answer?
He said that a 4" pin...costs more to ship.
He will be sorry......
that by ignoring my warning....
as..
he does not realize..
that most sellers who have had that box pop up...
get removed or severely restricted.
PS>>>
Joan...If you have not been able to PM me....
it may be because...you only have 9 posts.
I think..you need 10 to private message.


----------



## pixiewings71

BTW I have Deb's eBay name(s), she's legit.  

And yes, you can post your eBay  name as long as you don't post any auction links or say you're selling x items on eBay along with your name.  

PS I don't like those sellers who have private auctions either. I avoid them as well.


----------



## Joan92120

pixie, that is great to hear about debranator because I do not know what PM is.  And debranator, I am not a seller.  I have nothing to sell.  Was just wondering why you were so vague about who you were.  I am joan2009z.  Don't use eBay much anymore as my first experience was horrible.  Buy my grandchildren pins mostly on Amazon now, never a problem.  Also, have no idea what you are talking about with that seller.  Why would eBay be so upset that he charges $4.50 for shipping?


----------



## debranator

pixiewings71 said:


> BTW I have Deb's eBay name(s), she's legit.
> 
> And yes, you can post your eBay  name as long as you don't post any auction links or say you're selling x items on eBay along with your name.
> 
> PS I don't like those sellers who have private auctions either. I avoid them as well.


----------



## debranator

Joan92120 said:


> pixie, that is great to hear about debranator because I do not know what PM is.  And debranator, I am not a seller.  I have nothing to sell.  Was just wondering why you were so vague about who you were.  I am joan2009z.  Don't use eBay much anymore as my first experience was horrible.  Buy my grandchildren pins mostly on Amazon now, never a problem.  Also, have no idea what you are talking about with that seller.  Why would eBay be so upset that he charges $4.50 for shipping?



ok..a lot of the time...
I realize that i think so fast...
that not everyone understands....
what I am saying.
first of all...
As to the seller i was referring to....
I have sold pins...
the HEAVIEST unboxed pin costs about 1.85 to ship..
and most cost about 1.45 or so.
so...add a buck for handling....bubble wrap..ect.
and..if you charge 3 bucks to ship...like most sellers....
it should not affect your dsr rating too badly.
DSRs are those little stars that come up when you leave feedback..
Ebay heavily penalizes you...
not for negative feedback...
but..for low star ratings.
ANYTHING lower than 5 stars..
 to a seller, is considered failure.
if you Have too low of a star rating...
Ebay will get you..
It does not appear to the buyer...
but,the seller gets charged more...
in some cases,
20 percent higher...than what they are used to paying.
To put it in numbers for you....
last year....when I averaged 3000 a month in sales.....
I paid about 525-600 dollars in combined fees monthly to ebay and paypal....
When...
 I got 2...TWO!!!!!!...
low stars in shipping prices.......
my fees went up to 650-800 bucks a month.
So..that guy charging an extra buck to line his pocket.....
is not too smart.
I have bought from him...
he uses minimal packing materials and ships as cheaply as possible...
 and....As...to show what I was talking about earlier....
now and then....
very rarely...
another box bops up in feedback..
AFTER you leave the star rating...
I call this box,....
"the kill box"....
as...
it also has 4 questions...
all asking if you would buy from the seller again...
and..why? or...why not?
To my knowledge...they only put up this extra box.......
In order to "get" a seller.....
the ratings are from 1 to 10....
if you get even...a 9...in this extra box.....
ebay will hurt you...in your pocket.
they can charge you much higher fees......
and/or.....put you so far back in search results...
that no one will ever find you.......
and..worst of all...
and..I KNOW very honest sellers that this has happened to...
they will limit how much you can sell....
sometimes..it is as little as 20 bucks a week.
effectively..
putting you out of business.
now Joan..I looked up your ID
..you are not a seller...
but a buyer who has feedback of 2....
I do not allow buyers with under 10 feedback
...to even bid on my auctions....
as they are usually...a problem...
so..I too...will give you MY buyer ID..
witchiepoocraft.
I buy about as much as i sell.
The reason that I do not publicize my seller id...
except by private message....
when I can pick or choose who I give it to.....
is..
I am VERY honest and upfront on this board...
I am NOT here to sell anything or make any money off of folks.
and...sorry to say..
I DO annoy some folks.
So..I really do not need someone to buy a cheap item from me...
just so they can kill my stars.
This is the way I make a living..
it is not a hobby....
and...unfortunately...
people can be vicious.
I have been there.
PS.. Joan...
I just noticed.....
A PM is a private message...
to send a private message.....
click on the name of the person you want to write to...in the upper left hand corner...
you will see a drop down...with an option to send a private message...
send me one.
PPs:
the seller I was referring to is: tennpins
He WAS a recommended seller.....
until....today.


----------



## MountNittany

Wow, I'm behind...

Apologies for the late update, I will definitely work on it tomorrow


----------



## pixiewings71

Joan92120 said:


> pixie, that is great to hear about debranator because I do not know what PM is.  And debranator, I am not a seller.  I have nothing to sell.  Was just wondering why you were so vague about who you were.  I am joan2009z.  Don't use eBay much anymore as my first experience was horrible.  Buy my grandchildren pins mostly on Amazon now, never a problem.  Also, have no idea what you are talking about with that seller.  Why would eBay be so upset that he charges $4.50 for shipping?



A PM is a private message.   You can click on my user name and a drop box appears, there you have the option to PM someone.  You should be able to do it now, you should enough posts.   You can PM me to try it out if you like.  
I am gossamermoonlily on eBay, I have nothing up now but you can check out my profile if you like.  I buy and sell using the same user name, my FB is 100% and I do allow people with under 10 FB to bid.  



MountNittany said:


> Wow, I'm behind...
> 
> Apologies for the late update, I will definitely work on it tomorrow



No problem at all, welcome back.   Too bad there isn't a way to make so that more then 1 person can edit the post, then we could both work on it.


----------



## debranator

A PM is a private message.  You can click on my user name and a drop box appears, there you have the option to PM someone. You should be able to do it now, you should enough posts.  You can PM me to try it out if you like.
I am gossamermoonlily on eBay, I have nothing up now but you can check out my profile if you like. I buy and sell using the same user name, my FB is 100% and I do allow people with under 10 FB to bid. 

 Hey Pixie....
that is because...you are a good person...
and...I am creepy.
no really....
the difference is....
that ebay is not your occupation...
and..your kids will eat no matter what happens on ebay.
Mine...like food...
so..I have to protect my dsr ratings at all costs.
yes..Ebay has made me paranoid....
as they refuse to help sellers with bad buyers.


----------



## ckdsnynt

Let's cut to the point: are there any reasonable priced bulk pins out there sold by honest people that are Disney pins and not scrappers? I'm not talking about a package of 1000, just maybe 50 or so.


----------



## debranator

ckdsnynt said:


> Let's cut to the point: are there any reasonable priced bulk pins out there sold by honest people that are Disney pins and not scrappers? I'm not talking about a package of 1000, just maybe 50 or so.



A real lot of about 50...should cost around 125.
And..that will be with a seller...who occasionally sells lots...
not tons of them.
they are out there..
you just have to research...
See how many lots a seller has..
if they have 1 or 2 lots...
and..they are at auction...
not "buy it now"..you have a good shot.
I will do a search now...


----------



## pixiewings71

debranator said:


> Hey Pixie....
> that is because...you are a good person...
> and...I am creepy.
> no really....
> the difference is....
> that ebay is not your occupation...
> and..your kids will eat no matter what happens on ebay.
> Mine...like food...
> so..I have to protect my dsr ratings at all costs.
> yes..Ebay has made me paranoid....
> as they refuse to help sellers with bad buyers.



ROFL!!! you are not creepy. LOL  I'm just lazy and don't want to deal with more then 1 account. LOL  My kids like food but yes, selling on eBay is more a hobby then a necessity right now, that might change if I don't find a job soon tho.  



ckdsnynt said:


> Let's cut to the point: are there any reasonable priced bulk pins out there sold by honest people that are Disney pins and not scrappers? I'm not talking about a package of 1000, just maybe 50 or so.



In my experience there aren't many on eBay. Unfortunately most of the large lots are sold by scrapper sellers.


----------



## debsters41

I am also interested in buying a lot of about 50 pins, not scrappers.  I haven't found anything myself on e-bay that seems ok, so would also appreciate the help in locating a dealer.


----------



## debranator

debsters41 said:


> I am also interested in buying a lot of about 50 pins, not scrappers.  I haven't found anything myself on e-bay that seems ok, so would also appreciate the help in locating a dealer.



ok..It was a pain..and..I did a search...
I found one....
I pmed it to the first poster...
and..I will see if she bought it as she did not reply to me...
I DO have a method..
that is a bit time consuming..
but,I would be glad to share it by pm with those that asked....
WHY???
Why am I not posting my method?
Because..it only works..,
as all the scrapper sellers[who DO frequent these boards]....
do not use it to list their garbage..
If they know my methods on how to ferret them out...
they would use them to list.,
..and then,
..my method would not work.
I found one with about 20,
...and another  with about 40...
I will search later after dinner....
it takes a bit of work...to figure out how to do the search parameters.


----------



## pixiewings71

I'd love to know how you search Deb.  You know me, not one of those scrapper sellers. LOL


----------



## debranator

pixiewings71 said:


> I'd love to know how you search Deb.  You know me, not one of those scrapper sellers. LOL


hey girl..you have my email...
I found about 4 decent sized real lots so far today..tired of looking..for stuff i do not need.
so...WRITE ME!


----------



## FergieTCat

... never mind ...


----------



## SOnotLayuh

coconut_cutie may be marked as yellow or something... 

I purchased a lot of 20 pins from them and only 4 were scrappers. I contacted the seller, who at least acted surprised and a bit offended at the accusation, but replaced the scrappers with authentic pins.


----------



## pixiewings71

SOnotLayuh said:


> coconut_cutie may be marked as yellow or something...
> 
> I purchased a lot of 20 pins from them and only 4 were scrappers. I contacted the seller, who at least acted surprised and a bit offended at the accusation, but replaced the scrappers with authentic pins.



Thanks for the FB!


----------



## debranator

SOnotLayuh said:


> coconut_cutie may be marked as yellow or something...
> 
> I purchased a lot of 20 pins from them and only 4 were scrappers. I contacted the seller, who at least acted surprised and a bit offended at the accusation, but replaced the scrappers with authentic pins.



no..she should be marked as red.
She definitely sells fakes...
never mind all her negative and neutral feedback alluding to fakes..and her retracted feedback...
as she is the type of fakes sellers...that replaces any fakes that you happen to notice.
But..all you have to do to figure out that anytime you get a real pin from her...
it is because she traded for it with a CM< for a fake...
is...
to look at her listings...

How could they possibly be real?
They could not be....
look at the amounts that a seller has for sale....
and..the prices.
When you go to buy a lot off of Ebay...
ALWAYS...check the other listings that a seller has..
if there are a lot....
and..it can be confusing....
enter "pin lot" in the search box of the sellers store.
If she has lots...of lots....
for sale....
They are FAKE.
As i said before...
some...
may be real...
but..that is because....
she has polluted the trading pool...
to get them.


----------



## pixiewings71

Deb is correct, she should be marked as red.....page 1 had at least 4 auctions of 100 pins up, plus all the others of 20 and 40 pins.....definitely looks like a scrapper seller to me.


----------



## debranator

pixiewings71 said:


> Deb is correct, she should be marked as red.....page 1 had at least 4 auctions of 100 pins up, plus all the others of 20 and 40 pins.....definitely looks like a scrapper seller to me.



But..I think I will take the link down now..
we do not want newbies running to her.


----------



## jessrose18

bought a set of 40 pins (not grab bag but actual pins purchased were pictured) from retiredreadingspecialist  there were no scrappers and not all pins were cast lanyard some were le.   from me!  would definetaly use again.  Fast shipping as well.  Buy it now was $45 plus $5 shipping.


----------



## MountNittany

I finally compiled the edits, and I will update the thread tomorrow.

Again, my apologies for the really late update.


----------



## MCWifey

MountNittany said:


> I finally compiled the edits, and I will update the thread tomorrow.
> 
> Again, my apologies for the really late update.




Hello there.  I know I'm a newbie here, but I just wanted to let you know that *Olivejuiceyou21 *is now *its_funny010 *on eBay.  I love this seller, I buy all my pins from them.


----------



## FutrImagineer

Not so sure about this one, but I purchased two lots from retiredreadingspecialist months ago.  At first glance, every pin seemed great, and the seller was super friendly, but after more investigating, I discovered that several pins were scrappers.

Some LEs I received did not have the correct edition size, coloring was off on several other pins, and others were possible counterfeits.

I also noticed that the seller frequently has the same pins in different lots- even when they are supposed to be LEs.  The reoccurence of such hard to get pins (or just the fact that the seller has a selection of only 100 different pins across lots, total) makes me believe that there is something fishy going on.

Seller is very sweet and has great shipping and prices, but based on what I've discovered, I will not be buying from her again.


----------



## debranator

FutrImagineer said:


> Not so sure about this one, but I purchased two lots from retiredreadingspecialist months ago.  At first glance, every pin seemed great, and the seller was super friendly, but after more investigating, I discovered that several pins were scrappers.
> 
> Some LEs I received did not have the correct edition size, coloring was off on several other pins, and others were possible counterfeits.
> 
> I also noticed that the seller frequently has the same pins in different lots- even when they are supposed to be LEs.  The reoccurence of such hard to get pins (or just the fact that the seller has a selection of only 100 different pins across lots, total) makes me believe that there is something fishy going on.
> 
> Seller is very sweet and has great shipping and prices, but based on what I've discovered, I will not be buying from her again.



You see...THAT is the way that you should look into things...
no matter how wonderful a seller may be..if their lots have LE's..
be suspicious...
I mean..a seller may throw in one ...but..the odds are..
if they are real...they will not be in a lot...at all.
I just looked at her current listings....
As far as I can tell..with my untrained eye,
in her first auction..the only real pin is....the Kevin Jonas one..
as all the jonas brothers and High school musical pins..have been flooding the park in the last few months...as the backstage CM bins are full of them...in the 2nd auction..the only real pin is...the pirates..Johnny Depp pin..
and..perhaps..the sunglasses.
In the third....the only real pin that I see is the Marathon one in the top left...
another real pin that has been flooding the parks for months....
so...any real pins..that are there...have been traded for....
with..you know whats.
her completed auctions..the 5 that I see..are even worse..as i only saw 2 real pins...in all 5 lots.
All of her other pins are all very common scrappers.


----------



## princess sparkle p

debranator said:


> In the third....the only real pin that I see is the Marathon one in the top left...
> another real pin that has been flooding the parks for months....
> so...any real pins..that are there...have been traded for....
> with..you know whats.
> her completed auctions..the 5 that I see..are even worse..as i only saw 2 real pins...in all 5 lots.
> All of her other pins are all very common scrappers.



how can you tell so easily?


----------



## debranator

princess sparkle p said:


> how can you tell so easily?



It is real easy...when you have gotten stuck with a huge lot once...
and...I have stopped many of the "traders" in the parks who have those pins in little bags...
and..asked to look at em...
I also ,
googled the Disney large lot sellers overseas..
asked for information....
and...was sent pics....
almost every scrapper sells the same stuff...
there are about 300 really common scrapper types...
that are all over Disney.
a lot of them..may be marked Disney and look perfect..
but..the things depicted on the pins are so obscure or non Disney...
I am not talking about the obvious scrappers...but..the really good ones..the ones that are not obvious..except....
they are in every scrappers portfolio.
The uncommon scrappers...
I am not an expert on by any means...
as some..are that good.....
BUT..THESE..IT IS SO OBVIOUS...
in fact..I looked at the green list..and saw that this scrapper seller was on there....
later...I will check out the listings of the rest of the green list,.


----------



## pixiewings71

FutrImagineer said:


> Not so sure about this one, but I purchased two lots from retiredreadingspecialist months ago.  At first glance, every pin seemed great, and the seller was super friendly, but after more investigating, I discovered that several pins were scrappers.
> 
> Some LEs I received did not have the correct edition size, coloring was off on several other pins, and others were possible counterfeits.
> 
> I also noticed that the seller frequently has the same pins in different lots- even when they are supposed to be LEs.  The reoccurence of such hard to get pins (or just the fact that the seller has a selection of only 100 different pins across lots, total) makes me believe that there is something fishy going on.
> 
> Seller is very sweet and has great shipping and prices, but based on what I've discovered, I will not be buying from her again.



I purchased from her as well, and this was my conclusion as well.  I might buy from her again but it's not likely.  



debranator said:


> You see...THAT is the way that you should look into things...
> no matter how wonderful a seller may be..if their lots have LE's..
> be suspicious...
> I mean..a seller may throw in one ...but..the odds are..
> if they are real...they will not be in a lot...at all.
> I just looked at her current listings....
> As far as I can tell..with my untrained eye,
> in her first auction..the only real pin is....the Kevin Jonas one..
> as all the jonas brothers and High school musical pins..have been flooding the park in the last few months...as the backstage CM bins are full of them...in the 2nd auction..the only real pin is...the pirates..Johnny Depp pin..
> and..perhaps..the sunglasses.
> In the third....the only real pin that I see is the Marathon one in the top left...
> another real pin that has been flooding the parks for months....
> so...any real pins..that are there...have been traded for....
> with..you know whats.
> her completed auctions..the 5 that I see..are even worse..as i only saw 2 real pins...in all 5 lots.
> All of her other pins are all very common scrappers.



Keep in mind, those Hannah Montana, HSM, JoBro pins are sold in the outlets and there are a lot of outlets open for the holidays.  That's why they are showing up everywhere.  Also I just looked at the 3 auctions she has up and honestly, I see maybe 1 or 2 in each auction that is questionable to me, the others looked good.  I did not look at her completed auctions.  



debranator said:


> It is real easy...when you have gotten stuck with a huge lot once...
> and...I have stopped many of the "traders" in the parks who have those pins in little bags...
> and..asked to look at em...
> I also ,
> googled the Disney large lot sellers overseas..
> asked for information....
> and...was sent pics....
> almost every scrapper sells the same stuff...
> there are about 300 really common scrapper types...
> that are all over Disney.
> a lot of them..may be marked Disney and look perfect..
> but..the things depicted on the pins are so obscure or non Disney...
> I am not talking about the obvious scrappers...but..the really good ones..the ones that are not obvious..except....
> they are in every scrappers portfolio.
> The uncommon scrappers...
> I am not an expert on by any means...
> as some..are that good.....
> BUT..THESE..IT IS SO OBVIOUS...
> in fact..I looked at the green list..and saw that this scrapper seller was on there....
> later...I will check out the listings of the rest of the green list,.



But remember, just because someone has those little baggies does not mean they have scrappers.  Remember, I use them too, I get them at Michael's for my jewelry and use them for pins also.  

Princesssparkle it's not that easy to tell when you're looking at a photo, it helps to hold the pins in your hands and compare.  Sometimes you have to spend a little of your money to find out if your seller is selling fakes or not, other times you just have to rely on others experiences.


----------



## debranator

pixiewings71 said:


> I purchased from her as well, and this was my conclusion as well.  I might buy from her again but it's not likely.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, those Hannah Montana, HSM, JoBro pins are sold in the outlets and there are a lot of outlets open for the holidays.  That's why they are showing up everywhere.  Also I just looked at the 3 auctions she has up and honestly, I see maybe 1 or 2 in each auction that is questionable to me, the others looked good.  I did not look at her completed auctions.
> 
> 
> 
> But remember, just because someone has those little baggies does not mean they have scrappers.  Remember, I use them too, I get them at Michael's for my jewelry and use them for pins also.
> 
> Princesssparkle it's not that easy to tell when you're looking at a photo, it helps to hold the pins in your hands and compare.  Sometimes you have to spend a little of your money to find out if your seller is selling fakes or not, other times you just have to rely on others experiences.



Pixie..you know that I think you are a sweetheart.
but..trust me...
wherever those Jonas pins came from..they are the only real ones in the batch.
in fact,I just did a ton of research on the sellers on the green list...
it will take me a few days to finish up...I am only on the Gs....
and..I will have an updated list..
as the list is too dated right now..as half the sellers have had nothing on sale for months...
and....I found a couple of other shady ones.
Those pins are common scrappers....
I have a bowl of em at home..like candy...
but..I would never sell or trade em...
and..as we already discussed..
there is a big difference between the bags you bought at Michaels
..and the SEALED tiny plastic bags..
as..I am sure that you do not use a heat sealer on your bags.
Once again...the tiny plastic bags that I am referring to have to be ..RIPPED open.
Those are the scrapper bags that I have seen.
and......
I said that the pins look good..in fact..they are about perfect....
but..they are the common scrappers...all of em..except for the Jonas and the HSM.
oh..by the way...
I have been away...
from one know it all to another.....
did you miss me?


----------



## pixiewings71

Of course I missed you.   Did you miss me? I just assumed you were as busy as I have been because of the holidays.  
Heat sealed baggies? I've never seen or received those......weird! I have used and seen the ones that reseal with a small strip of adhesive but never heat sealed.  
It's really difficult to tell (imo) in photos if pins are scrappers or not, unless they are really bad scrappers of course.   But it was my opinion that I only saw 2 or 3 that I would guess were bad, from the photo of course.  It's possible that when the lot was delivered there might be more but right now I can't afford to buy pins to test the theory.   Not with 2 bdays and Christmas still to come.


----------



## debranator

pixiewings71 said:


> Of course I missed you.   Did you miss me? I just assumed you were as busy as I have been because of the holidays.
> Heat sealed baggies? I've never seen or received those......weird! I have used and seen the ones that reseal with a small strip of adhesive but never heat sealed.
> It's really difficult to tell (imo) in photos if pins are scrappers or not, unless they are really bad scrappers of course.   But it was my opinion that I only saw 2 or 3 that I would guess were bad, from the photo of course.  It's possible that when the lot was delivered there might be more but right now I can't afford to buy pins to test the theory.   Not with 2 bdays and Christmas still to come.



Hey girl..of course i missed you..
you keep me on my toes...
yes..they are sealed baggies...
you have to rip em open..
trust me..I bought a lot of..500.
em mail me your address..i will send you a couple of the scrappers..so you can see what I am talking about..
they DO look real....
but..the way I know they are fake is.....
the scrappers make the same pins..over and over..the puffles are a great example...and those little hat pins in the pics...
the back says they are a 500 LE....
soooo..not a real pin....as even though they look perfect....
I got 40 in one lot.
anyways..later...I will get back to my mission of sorting out all the sellers on the green list......
when finished...
I will start a current thread...
if you want to assist me......lmk.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

If you look at retiredreadingspecialists feedback as a buyer, you will see she buys big lots from known scrapper dealers.


----------



## debranator

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> If you look at retiredreadingspecialists feedback as a buyer, you will see she buys big lots from known scrapper dealers.



Good catch....
I did not look at that...
I just knew...
but..,
thank you....
it is proof...for my friend.


----------



## pixiewings71

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> If you look at retiredreadingspecialists feedback as a buyer, you will see she buys big lots from known scrapper dealers.



I didn't look at that either.  I would highly suggest she goes on the bad seller list then.   Bummer, our good sellers are turning to the dark side. LOL


----------



## dr_zero

I have to give props to Pinpointe again we are taking a unexpected trip to disney and my daughter has misplaced her pins and was very upset (re painting her room). 
Well I got ahold of Pinpointe and was able to get an order sent and it will be here today in time for our trip tommorow!   

Really sweet person and a dream to do business with!


----------



## debranator

dr_zero said:


> I have to give props to Pinpointe again we are taking a unexpected trip to disney and my daughter has misplaced her pins and was very upset (re painting her room).
> Well I got ahold of Pinpointe and was able to get an order sent and it will be here today in time for our trip tommorow!
> 
> Really sweet person and a dream to do business with!



She may be sweet...
she may be just wonderful and ship like a speed demon.
But..SHE SELLS FAKE PINS!!!!!!!!!!
I looked her up..
If you look at her one little negative...
not only does she sell scrappers..
but..she gets nasty when called on it...
unfortunately..right now...there are many scrapper sellers on the green list...
so...you have to do a bit of digging.


----------



## PurpleTurtle

Thanks for all of this information.  Because I don't want to buy fake pins/scrappers/etc. I went ahead and bought straight from Disney.  I got a couple sets on clearance from DisneyStore.com for 6.99 for 4 pins.  I also went to our local Disney Store outlet and got a bunch for 1.99 and 2.99 per pin.  I feel a lot better about this than buying a bunch for super cheap and then having to worry about whether I'm contributing to the problem.


----------



## debranator

PurpleTurtle said:


> Thanks for all of this information.  Because I don't want to buy fake pins/scrappers/etc. I went ahead and bought straight from Disney.  I got a couple sets on clearance from DisneyStore.com for 6.99 for 4 pins.  I also went to our local Disney Store outlet and got a bunch for 1.99 and 2.99 per pin.  I feel a lot better about this than buying a bunch for super cheap and then having to worry about whether I'm contributing to the problem.



And..that is about the same price... that you will pay for real pins from a good seller on Ebay.
But, if you are paying less...


----------



## dr_zero

debranator said:


> She may be sweet...
> she may be just wonderful and ship like a speed demon.
> But..SHE SELLS FAKE PINS!!!!!!!!!!
> I looked her up..
> If you look at her one little negative...
> not only does she sell scrappers..
> but..she gets nasty when called on it...
> unfortunately..right now...there are many scrapper sellers on the green list...
> so...you have to do a bit of digging.




I had one pin that was an issue and she took care of it when she was made aware of it. The other pins I did cross check and all seemed to be fine, the only other scrapper I have got was a trade in the park with a CM.

I do not know the details or the validity of others claims I can only speak from my personal experience with the person and she has done right by me.


----------



## pixiewings71

dr_zero said:


> I had one pin that was an issue and she took care of it when she was made aware of it. The other pins I did cross check and all seemed to be fine, the only other scrapper I have got was a trade in the park with a CM.
> 
> I do not know the details or the validity of others claims I can only speak from my personal experience with the person and she has done right by me.



Unfortunately I have to agree with Deb, this seller has 4 pages of auctions, they are all 20 pin lots.  I would not purchase from this seller as too many times auctions/listings like this are indicative of scrappers.  Actually, I shouldn't say I wouldn't buy from them, I would to test the theory that they were selling scrappers so I could post here, unfortunately I can't do that now because I lost my job in June and have been unable to find another one.   So no extra pin money for me.   I am glad that your transaction was satisfactory but I would strongly caution others to be aware of the strong possibility of scrappers being received.


----------



## Melisande

Tammylynn said:


> I have some info compiled in my other thread:
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2141715
> 
> I didn't post the 'bad' sellers because in the larger e-bay thread people were calling it a 'witch hunt' when people posted the names of sellers who sold scrappers.
> 
> I think we should post whatever information we have so that others don't make the mistake of spending money on scrapper pins.
> 
> Here are the names of scrapper/questionable sellers from the old thread.  Please remember that I've only had an experience with one seller.
> 
> tradepinsforyou
> nannub
> bibbidi_bobbidi_boo_colectibles
> shells7pak
> tecarroll1964
> 
> Questionable:
> gordo1111
> Tooninterior






Uh nope Gordo1111 is complete bad. Hiddeous. Foul. Move them to red. I ordered specific pins. All 4 were very clear scrappers when you held them up and looked horrizontially at the pin carefully. Uneven and scratched. They like to say their used and oh they trade for the stuff regularly at Disney but the husbands unemployed or something. Yeah that sounds real believable. These are pins I would have never traded for my personal collection. I can not imagine that someone running a business for real would have kept those to sell. Real character this one is. Especially when the business seems to be run by the husband until you have a complaint but whatever.


----------



## petals

just to let you all know out of recent buys on ebay both woodchipboy and crazychick_kb sent scrappers


----------



## debranator

petals said:


> just to let you all know out of recent buys on ebay both woodchipboy and crazychick_kb sent scrappers



Hi,i hate to say this..
but,when you are sent an obvious scrapper....
unless the seller bent over backwards..and gave you the pin...
please..leave a negative for that seller..not a neutral...
as..you cannot see a neutral in the numbers percentage...
and..other buyers..will not know..that you were sent a fake..
I learned that lesson the hard way..
a few years ago..I bought what was listed as a brand new handbag with tags.
It was not..it was old,scratched..and fake.
But,when I wrote her..and she acted so nice and wonderful...
and..all her feedback was positive.
So...I did nothing..left her good feedback..
and I thought I was being a good person..
and...that was that.
about a month ago..I happened upon one of her listings...
and..I glanced at her feedback...
it seems that she has made a habit out of selling old garbage...
and..acting nice..about it.
So now..if something is really wrong..unless I get a full refund...
I let the world know.


----------



## Castle Shadow

BlayWulf said:


> i have some names to add to the list i havent seen yet.
> 
> yourwdwstore.net-green list
> thepinconnection-green list
> pinscout203-green
> 
> all of these i had great experiences with and have received all legit pins, especially the first two.



yourwdwstore.net sells legitimate pins, but they sell them as much as 3x the original cost. For example, they are selling a Not So Scary pin for 29.95 (before the ship charge) that was only 9.95 at the Not So Scary parties. They bought it for 7.96.


----------



## petals

debranator said:


> Hi,i hate to say this..
> but,when you are sent an obvious scrapper....
> unless the seller bent over backwards..and gave you the pin...
> please..leave a negative for that seller..not a neutral...
> as..you cannot see a neutral in the numbers percentage...
> and..other buyers..will not know..that you were sent a fake..
> I learned that lesson the hard way..
> a few years ago..I bought what was listed as a brand new handbag with tags.
> It was not..it was old,scratched..and fake.
> But,when I wrote her..and she acted so nice and wonderful...
> and..all her feedback was positive.
> So...I did nothing..left her good feedback..
> and I thought I was being a good person..
> and...that was that.
> about a month ago..I happened upon one of her listings...
> and..I glanced at her feedback...
> it seems that she has made a habit out of selling old garbage...
> and..acting nice..about it.
> So now..if something is really wrong..unless I get a full refund...
> I let the world know.



I leave negatives for ones that are obvious scrappers and neutrals for ones I suspect. Pins from Woodchipboy and the other seler I mentioned had dimples in the paint and were the wrong colour though


----------



## trixiedixie

Check the feedback as buyer on ebay and many people will surprise you on where they are getting their pins. Several sellers I thought were good and are on this green list to buy from are buying huge scrapping lots. So apparently their mode is to buy huge lots of scrappers then steal good hidden mickeys in trading. I always knew you had to beware of scrappers, but I never thought people would buy scrappers, then go to the parks and trade for good pins, then sell good pins suposedly keeping reputation intact. I know several major scrappers also sell individual pins, so this method of finding scrappers isnt foolproof, esp when detailed information about a purchase is over 90 days old and isnt shown. But you can also look at known scrappers feedback as sellers and see several names that shocked me as they were green and also are known to see original pins on original cardbacks. Many I thought, well maybe they just bought one pin (remember details are gone) only to see their feedback as great pins!

If I need to send a pm to someone with the information Ive gathered I will. My saved sellars list went from about 30 to about 20 based on this information. You are right about retired reading specialist but it is like debranator said many on green are scrapping.

Very very discouraging.

So how do you complete your HM's and not get stuck with scrappers?


----------



## brightvalleyjrts

I am just getting into buying pins for my boys for our next trip. I have bought a few from a seller on Ebay and have been happy, but have no idea if they are "good" pins or not.  I wasn't aware there were bad pins out there.

Has anyone bought from the seller "Mr. Disneycollector" ???   Like I said, I have been very happy with my pins so far and the seller is pretty local to me which means they ship to me superduper fast. I was just making sure before I bought a bunch more


----------



## debranator

brightvalleyjrts said:


> I am just getting into buying pins for my boys for our next trip. I have bought a few from a seller on Ebay and have been happy, but have no idea if they are "good" pins or not.  I wasn't aware there were bad pins out there.
> 
> Has anyone bought from the seller "Mr. Disneycollector" ???   Like I said, I have been very happy with my pins so far and the seller is pretty local to me which means they ship to me superduper fast. I was just making sure before I bought a bunch more



Do you know the easiest way to check out a seller?
It does not work all the time..of course..
but in the case of this seller..it does.
Read his feedback..
I mean..read the neutrals and the negatives.
I read all bad,neutral..and..very important...revised feedback...
then,
I look at the feedback of folks that left the bad feedback..
to see if they are competitors..vicious....or..just..unaware.
I look to see what kind of feedback they leave..for other sellers.
and..in the case of your seller..
I would not touch him..with a ten foot pole.
Too many folks..who sell real pins..
have called him a scrapper.
I have never to my knowledge bought a scrapper pin that was individual...
but..it seems..that is what he has done.
Also..a key to gauging it is....
the price a seller is asking for LE pins.
He has 50 of them listed with a 99. cent starting bid...
He has sold thousands of LE pins for 3 bucks and less.
And..it is the cheap LE pins..that buyers are calling fakes in his feedback.
Another strange thing is.......
He has all those complaints..and..perfect 100% feedback numbers.
But....very important..he does not have the gold star.
Now..they give out that badge to tons of crooks..so..why..
does he not have it?
I will tell you a little known secret...
If a seller has perfect feedback..and almost or perfect stars....
and..he does not have that dumb gold ebay seal...[and yes.....I have one]...
there is only one reason..
and that is....
He has too many opened paypal and ebay disputes against him.
Because..even if you settle a dispute..
if more than 2% of buyers file a case....
you lose..your gold badge.
Good luck..
with a bit of investigating..you will be able to find a good seller.


----------



## brightvalleyjrts

debranator said:


> Do you know the easiest way to check out a seller?
> It does not work all the time..of course..
> but in the case of this seller..it does.
> Read his feedback..
> I mean..read the neutrals and the negatives.
> I read all bad,neutral..and..very important...revised feedback...
> then,
> I look at the feedback of folks that left the bad feedback..
> to see if they are competitors..vicious....or..just..unaware.
> I look to see what kind of feedback they leave..for other sellers.
> and..in the case of your seller..
> I would not touch him..with a ten foot pole.
> Too many folks..who sell real pins..
> have called him a scrapper.
> I have never to my knowledge bought a scrapper pin that was individual...
> but..it seems..that is what he has done.
> Also..a key to gauging it is....
> the price a seller is asking for LE pins.
> He has 50 of them listed with a 99. cent starting bid...
> He has sold thousands of LE pins for 3 bucks and less.
> And..it is the cheap LE pins..that buyers are calling fakes in his feedback.
> Another strange thing is.......
> He has all those complaints..and..perfect 100% feedback numbers.
> But....very important..he does not have the gold star.
> Now..they give out that badge to tons of crooks..so..why..
> does he not have it?
> I will tell you a little known secret...
> If a seller has perfect feedback..and almost or perfect stars....
> and..he does not have that dumb gold ebay seal...[and yes.....I have one]...
> there is only one reason..
> and that is....
> He has too many opened paypal and ebay disputes against him.
> Because..even if you settle a dispute..
> if more than 2% of buyers file a case....
> you lose..your gold badge.
> Good luck..
> with a bit of investigating..you will be able to find a good seller.



Thank you so much for the info!! I will be looking for a new seller to buy from   I appreciate you looking into him for me!!


----------



## trixiedixie

debranator said:


> Do you know the easiest way to check out a seller?
> It does not work all the time..of course..
> but in the case of this seller..it does.
> Read his feedback..
> I mean..read the neutrals and the negatives.
> I read all bad,neutral..and..very important...revised feedback...
> then,
> I look at the feedback of folks that left the bad feedback..
> to see if they are competitors..vicious....or..just..unaware.
> I look to see what kind of feedback they leave..for other sellers.
> and..in the case of your seller..
> I would not touch him..with a ten foot pole.
> Too many folks..who sell real pins..
> have called him a scrapper.
> I have never to my knowledge bought a scrapper pin that was individual...
> but..it seems..that is what he has done.
> Also..a key to gauging it is....
> the price a seller is asking for LE pins.
> He has 50 of them listed with a 99. cent starting bid...
> He has sold thousands of LE pins for 3 bucks and less.
> And..it is the cheap LE pins..that buyers are calling fakes in his feedback.
> Another strange thing is.......
> He has all those complaints..and..perfect 100% feedback numbers.
> But....very important..he does not have the gold star.
> Now..they give out that badge to tons of crooks..so..why..
> does he not have it?
> I will tell you a little known secret...
> If a seller has perfect feedback..and almost or perfect stars....
> and..he does not have that dumb gold ebay seal...[and yes.....I have one]...
> there is only one reason..
> and that is....
> He has too many opened paypal and ebay disputes against him.
> Because..even if you settle a dispute..
> if more than 2% of buyers file a case....
> you lose..your gold badge.
> Good luck..
> with a bit of investigating..you will be able to find a good seller.



To me he was obvious b just what he had in the store as debranator described..I wrote him off before he made it to my feedback check stage 
- but remember I was burned by retiredreading specialist - sweet as she is - this summer, badly to the tune of I dont know $250 dollars because she was/is ? listed in green. I didnt know they were bootleggers and we traded them. They were obviously better quality than cf whatever from MiamiDisney pins that we got our money back from and mouse somebody who was green and know is yellow that sent broken pins. I didnt realize reading specialist was scrapping till I went to buy pins for Christmas and found the recent posts in Nov Dec on this thread.

_Rule of thumb - assume they all are scrappers/bootlegs until they prove you wrong by their store selection and prices, types of pins and feedback as sellar AND as buyer. Many are buying bootlegs online as buyers and then trading for real pins...then they sell the real pins to you, but they got them with illegal pins._

There are very good sellars on ebay but they are surrounded by crooks.


----------



## trixiedixie

pixiewings71 said:


> Ummm yes, clearly I "get it"......you have 2 posts here, why the confrontational post? I don't buy from 423, shells7, jeffy, I haven't bought from thewill for quite some time but when I did buy from him I checked his buyer FB and did not notice p&p listed.  I don't buy from CFC or dopey either, I believe out of all the ones you listed only thewill was a green listed seller.........
> eBay won't stop people from selling pins on eBay, that's why this thread is here, to help those who want to buy on eBay avoid scrappers.  Of course it's clearly stated in many posts in this thread that the only way to guarantee your pins are 100% legit is to buy them yourself from Disney, unfortunately some of us can't do that so we have to find sellers on eBay to buy from.
> Please come and share your experiences with us but please don't speak down to us as there are quite a few of us who are very knowledgeable on this thread.   Thanks for the new name, we will be sure to add *ygpins* to the red list.



The pins we just bought from will appear good. We bought several in the summer on original pin card backs and the sku numbers matched perfectly on over 20 pins. He currently as feedback as buyer hasnt bought any from known scrappers in the last year that I saw.....
hes one of the few I did keep on my list as a saved seller.......so I dont know what to believe


----------



## erincon23

How do you get listed on this thread as a good seller? I'll be happy to provide more info, but don't want to get dinged by the mods for anything


----------



## pixiewings71

trixiedixie said:


> The pins we just bought from will appear good. We bought several in the summer on original pin card backs and the sku numbers matched perfectly on over 20 pins. He currently as feedback as buyer hasnt bought any from known scrappers in the last year that I saw.....
> hes one of the few I did keep on my list as a saved seller.......so I dont know what to believe



If you believe you are getting good pins from him then use him.   I had NO problems with any of the pins I ever bought from him, they all looked great to me and I am aware of the scrapper situation out there.   I haven't been to DLR since jan of this year so I haven't needed to buy any traders so I honestly haven't looked at his FB lately.  



erincon23 said:


> How do you get listed on this thread as a good seller? I'll be happy to provide more info, but don't want to get dinged by the mods for anything



We just ask that you give us your experiences and your thoughts on any seller you've used.  Whether that seller is offering good pins or bad, however if you simply want to give an opinion on a good seller that's fine as well.


----------



## debranator

Pixie girl...
I think you missed the boat on the last comment
sort of like..,when I answered the 10 year old jacket post...
what she was asking was...
how does SHE become..
a recommended seller,
 and get put on the green list.
Her Ebay id is in her siggy.
you can answer that part for her..as i have no idea.
I will just say..,
that a large part of the problem with the green list is that there are many good sellers on it..
but..they only sell once in a while..
and..when you go to buy from a green list seller...
most..have nothing listed.
like .....the girl who posted.
I would think..that you would need to consistently have items up for sale.
there are thousands and thousands of once-in-a-while pin sellers that are honest and wonderful...
but.....
you would need to have listed items.....
HAPPY NEW YEAR11111


----------



## trixiedixie

debranator said:


> Pixie girl...
> I think you missed the boat on the last comment
> sort of like..,when I answered the 10 year old jacket post...
> what she was asking was...
> how does SHE become..
> a recommended seller,
> and get put on the green list.
> Her Ebay id is in her siggy.
> you can answer that part for her..as i have no idea.
> I will just say..,
> that a large part of the problem with the green list is that there are many good sellers on it..
> but..they only sell once in a while..
> and..when you go to buy from a green list seller...
> most..have nothing listed.
> like .....the girl who posted.
> I would think..that you would need to consistently have items up for sale.
> there are thousands and thousands of once-in-a-while pin sellers that are honest and wonderful...
> but.....
> you would need to have listed items.....
> HAPPY NEW YEAR11111



When I am shopping I search saved sellers first but then I do "go shopping" esp if I cant find it and if I find a seller that has what I want and I dont know about them I check their store, then their feedback carefully....then decide based on what I find.

That said, while he isnt buying from know sellers on ebay that I can see, when I looked closer at feedback - it isnt worth the risk. He's off my list.....


----------



## debranator

trixiedixie said:


> When I am shopping I search saved sellers first but then I do "go shopping" esp if I cant find it and if I find a seller that has what I want and I dont know about them I check their store, then their feedback carefully....then decide based on what I find.
> 
> That said, while he isnt buying from know sellers on ebay that I can see, when I looked closer at feedback - it isnt worth the risk. He's off my list.....


uh..Trixie,
I was talking to..Pixie.
But..hello again anyways.


----------



## trixiedixie

debranator said:


> uh..Trixie,
> I was talking to..Pixie.
> But..hello again anyways.



I know - just throwing my 2 cents in - sorry


----------



## erincon23

debranator said:


> Pixie girl...
> I think you missed the boat on the last comment
> sort of like..,when I answered the 10 year old jacket post...
> what she was asking was...
> how does SHE become..
> a recommended seller,
> and get put on the green list.
> Her Ebay id is in her siggy.
> you can answer that part for her..as i have no idea.
> I will just say..,
> that a large part of the problem with the green list is that there are many good sellers on it..
> but..they only sell once in a while..
> and..when you go to buy from a green list seller...
> most..have nothing listed.
> like .....the girl who posted.
> I would think..that you would need to consistently have items up for sale.
> there are thousands and thousands of once-in-a-while pin sellers that are honest and wonderful...
> but.....
> you would need to have listed items.....
> HAPPY NEW YEAR11111



Yes, I was asking about myself -- I don't have anything up right now, but the day before I posted the comment I did have several pin lots up for sale. I'm holding off  relisting for a few days, but I'm clearing out a lot of my personal pins, mostly purchased (by me)  at the parks. So that was the reason for my question! (mods, I hope this doesn't violate the policy --I'm really just trying to ask a question not try directly to sell anything)


----------



## pixiewings71

erincon23 said:


> Yes, I was asking about myself -- I don't have anything up right now, but the day before I posted the comment I did have several pin lots up for sale. I'm holding off  relisting for a few days, but I'm clearing out a lot of my personal pins, mostly purchased (by me)  at the parks. So that was the reason for my question! (mods, I hope this doesn't violate the policy --I'm really just trying to ask a question not try directly to sell anything)



got it   Sorry I totally missed the boat on the my last quote! LOL  When you've got something up PM me, I'll go check out your listings and report back here on my feelings.   I have no doubts you've got good stuff but if I can afford it I'll make a purchase or two and come back and report.   Alternatively you've just requested to be added and your activity on this thread will be a good way to support yourself.   Your knowledge speaks for itself so you've already got a good reference for yourself.


----------



## petals

sleepys_emporium again has scrappers. I got a lot from them before and there was maybe 4 out of 16 that I would say were scrappers. I like them so no biggy but got more today and again there's at least 4 that are scrappers. Sleepys_emporium is on your green list here but I'd say is one to watch for those of you that don't want scrappers.


----------



## MadilynnsMomma

Can anyone suggest a good seller that lists pin lots.  Either 20 or 50, in that range.

TIA - looks like sellers I previously dealt with were less than perfect


----------



## debranator

MadilynnsMomma said:


> Can anyone suggest a good seller that lists pin lots.  Either 20 or 50, in that range.
> 
> TIA - looks like sellers I previously dealt with were less than perfect



You know...I spent hours yesterday searching the bay for hidden treasures..[I collect specific things]..
and..in my travels last night..,
I found a pin seller..
that had her single pins priced..off the wall.
like..20 times the price of what they should be, in most cases...
But,I saw that she also sold real pins on cards shipped for 2 bucks each.
So..I spent a few hours this morning..,
trying to find her again...
Realizing that so many girls have asked me about real trading lots...
and..I did...find her just now.
only one caveat...
I went through all her listings today..
and she also just put up a 50 pin lot....
of scrappers.
I know..I will get yelled at..,
but..I KNOW what they look like.
I see them floating on CM lanyards..all the time.
I also KNOW what the real on card pins[but bought cheap locally],
 ..pins look like also.
and..the ones she pictured in the 1.95.."buy as many as you want" auction...are the real thing...
so..I was going to recommend her as most[and i thought ALL],
 her pins seem real..
but,after I spotted her 3 bucks each scrapper auction....[they are probably that overpriced to put her in the "if they are expensive..they must be real" category]
I do not know what to think.
so..I will show you both listings..
here is the auction #..I was going to tell you girls to look at..170480503069
but, before you buy..here is the very suspicious lot...170558439368
so..use your own judgment...
by the way...I have no connection with this seller whatsoever.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I would like some feedback from disers here.  What do you think of tennpins on ebay?  Neutral and negative feedback.  A lot of the pins seem legit to me.  Thanks.


----------



## pixiewings71

I've never purchased from tennpins but have seen their auctions previously.  I get nervous because of the location and the number of pins they have.  That said, I'm not sure if the pins they have up for auction are commonly scrapped.  I'm going to put some on my watch list and keep an eye on them, I may even bid on a couple just to test it out but at this point I would say to use caution, don't expect what they have up to be all legit but don't assume they are scrappers either.  I don't know, maybe Deb will have some more thoughts.


----------



## debranator

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> I would like some feedback from disers here.  What do you think of tennpins on ebay?  Neutral and negative feedback.  A lot of the pins seem legit to me.  Thanks.



A lot of their pins..are legit...
But,I would NEVER buy from them.
In fact,there was a pin I wanted from them the other day..
after reading all the feedback..
I RAN away.
Not because..I thought the item that I wanted was fake...
but..because of the sellers attitude and unwillingness to deal with problems.
Read all the responses that this seller gives to folks who leave neutral and negative feedback.
The seller is the type of person...that ruins ebay for the rest of us..
remeber..there are really crummy buyers..and sellers.
The seller actually said..in one of his responses..
that he will not take the time to answer any questions..
if you can find the answer..either in his listing or elsewhere on ebay. 
And..he did not say it as nicely as I just did..
He has also left threatening and vulgar phone messages for buyers.
As..I say all the time...
You must..READ all the neg. and neutral feedback's..
[you can easily do this..by clicking on the neg. or neutral numbers on the top of their feedback page.
After you read through a sellers bad feedback's[and just late shipping is no reason the be scared of a seller]
then..YOU decide whether or not..
you want to deal with this person.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I looked at that and saw lack of communication seemed to be a theme.  Also, mentioned blocking people.  I was looking for a second opinion, thanks.


----------



## debranator

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> I looked at that and saw lack of communication seemed to be a theme.  Also, mentioned blocking people.  I was looking for a second opinion, thanks.



Well...the blocking of folks that some sellers seem to use as punishment...
does not make sense to me..
I mean..if a seller is that bad..why would you want to buy from him again?
Now..I block people all the time..
I never would mention it in feedback..
and..I do it..if the buyer annoys me.
I mean..if a buyer has a point..I refund..all of it..including shipping.
But..there are buyers..that..are..annoying.
In fact..
the other day,
I sold a rather uncommon Pokemon toy.
A guy..pmed me..and asked me to give him a "buy it now" price on it.
I saw his feedback that he left for others..
and promptly blocked him.
[out of 28 feedback's that he left..26..were negative. ]
I told him why.
He apologized and said that he only leaves bad feedback..and does not leave any at all for the good sellers...
I wound up selling him the item..
but..only off of ebay..
where he could not negatively affect my feedback.
So..always read...
what a seller says in response..
and..remember..
you are the buyer..
you make the decision...
If a seller looks like he is a pia...
why..annoy yourself?
There are plenty of folks out there..happy to do business with you.


----------



## pixiewings71

I did read his FB after posting, and yes, he has a horrible attitude!!  I could not believe the way he was talking on some of his FB.  That said I am watching a couple of his auctions, he's got some pins up that I would really like to get for one of my girls.  Whether or not I actually buy them is up in the air but I am watching.  I guess I'm watching more to see what people will actually pay him for his stuff rather then to actually buy myself, but it is possible that I will buy, I am quite curious to see if anyone will buy from him after reading his FB.


----------



## debranator

pixiewings71 said:


> I did read his FB after posting, and yes, he has a horrible attitude!!  I could not believe the way he was talking on some of his FB.  That said I am watching a couple of his auctions, he's got some pins up that I would really like to get for one of my girls.  Whether or not I actually buy them is up in the air but I am watching.  I guess I'm watching more to see what people will actually pay him for his stuff rather then to actually buy myself, but it is possible that I will buy, I am quite curious to see if anyone will buy from him after reading his FB.



Girl,why bother?
Of course..folks will buy from him...
Most..do not pay attention..
to all of the feedback.
Yes..your order could be perfect...
but..if it is not..
he will not stand behind it.
He does not even honor your purchase if it is lost in the mail.
And..As a seller..you have to.
I just try and save myself the aggravation...
it is..easier that way.
Who needs aggravation when you are spending your hard earned cash?


----------



## pixiewings71

Well today's the day and I think I have decided not to bid on any pins from tennpins, just to risky I think.


----------



## debranator

pixiewings71 said:


> Well today's the day and I think I have decided not to bid on any pins from tennpins, just to risky I think.



Pix ..girl..
Are you bored?


----------



## pixiewings71

debranator said:


> Pix ..girl..
> Are you bored?



  How could you tell?


----------



## debranator

pixiewings71 said:


> How could you tell?



It was obvious...


----------



## pixiewings71

debranator said:


> It was obvious...


----------



## pixiewings71

Just bumping for easier reading.


----------



## alizesmom

I'm new to online trading and ebay buying. What I am finding sadly is that I am getting as many scrappers from people with good references on dizpins as I am from e-bay. Since they are all for my private collection minimal harm is done (except to me). Where is your newest green list so I can at least feel more secure buying pins since I've traded some really decent pins for scrappers lately? Also, I do only buy pins individually which I assume is a good thing.   Karen


----------



## pixiewings71

Our green list is page 1. This thread goes up and down, it will go for weeks with no new information.  it is updated as often as can be done by the thread owner.  My best advice is to go to page 1, use the green sellers on the list, write them down, then read over the last 5 pages or so of this thread and see if you need to make adjustments.  I have my tried and true sellers that I use regularly, they do not vary from the green list but they do not sell bulk lots or for cheap prices either.


----------



## earthfaries

I haven't posted on this thread for quite awhile, but living less than 10 miles from Disney World and being avid pin traders and collectors, I have noticed something Disney has started doing with their pins and thought who better to tell then everyone who reads this thread!

Disney themselves has started (in 2011) making the Mickey heads on the back of the pins NOT go off of the pin nicely!!!!!

My theory is they are doing it on purpose to offset the scrapper accusations.

The new tron mystery pins I bought have the Mickey heads that DO NOT go off the back, and I just bought a Lightening McQueen and Mater 2pc set and a Mickey and Minnie Mouse Easter Egg 2 pc set ~ all with crappy, not going off the back Mickey Heads   and ALL purchased by MYSELF from the Pin Hut at Downtown Disney.

To top that off ... the little vinylmations in the 5 pin packs now come in little clear zip loc baggies not the usual black ones!

I have pics if anyone wants to see them 

​


----------



## mathgeek

Does anyone have any info on carmello1?  They have a lot of LE pins listed and a lot of positive feedback.  I have a set I'm trying to complete, and they have the pin I need, but I don't want to buy it and have it be a scrapper.

Thanks!


----------



## debranator

They look just fine.
I would buy it with no worries.


----------



## pixiewings71

earthfairies, that's unfortunate to hear, but thanks for the info!  
Carmello looks like a good seller to me as well.


----------



## debranator

earthfaries said:


> I haven't posted on this thread for quite awhile, but living less than 10 miles from Disney World and being avid pin traders and collectors, I have noticed something Disney has started doing with their pins and thought who better to tell then everyone who reads this thread!
> 
> Disney themselves has started (in 2011) making the Mickey heads on the back of the pins NOT go off of the pin nicely!!!!!
> 
> My theory is they are doing it on purpose to offset the scrapper accusations.
> 
> The new tron mystery pins I bought have the Mickey heads that DO NOT go off the back, and I just bought a Lightening McQueen and Mater 2pc set and a Mickey and Minnie Mouse Easter Egg 2 pc set ~ all with crappy, not going off the back Mickey Heads   and ALL purchased by MYSELF from the Pin Hut at Downtown Disney.
> 
> To top that off ... the little vinylmations in the 5 pin packs now come in little clear zip loc baggies not the usual black ones!
> 
> I have pics if anyone wants to see them
> 
> ​



Funny...I had to reread your post...
and..the 2nd time i understood it..
and..i checked my recent Disney acquisitions.
You are right!
you see,I traded a few pins last month with cms..that had the mickey head outlines on the backs..
so,,
I assumed they were scrappers.
they were fine otherwise...
but..as they had the outline..
I just thought..good scrapper..
but..still a scrapper.
then..I read your letter..
and..I checked a bunch of my recently bought pins...
and..of the ones that do have the mouse head stamped backs...
about 10% do have that border.
Not all...and none of the higher end...
passholder or DVC exclusives..
nor any of those from the Magical event...
but..a few of the pwp key pins and..one of the Le classics ...have it.


----------



## earthfaries

debranator said:


> Funny...I had to reread your post...
> and..the 2nd time i understood it..
> and..i checked my recent Disney acquisitions.
> You are right!
> you see,I traded a few pins last month with cms..that had the mickey head outlines on the backs..
> so,,
> I assumed they were scrappers.
> they were fine otherwise...
> but..as they had the outline..
> I just thought..good scrapper..
> but..still a scrapper.
> then..I read your letter..
> and..I checked a bunch of my recently bought pins...
> and..of the ones that do have the mouse head stamped backs...
> about 10% do have that border.
> Not all...and none of the higher end...
> passholder or DVC exclusives..
> nor any of those from the Magical event...
> but..a few of the pwp key pins and..one of the Le classics ...have it.



Yes, I've noticed it's not on the high end pins.  Just the mystery packs, some of the 2pc pin sets, and single pins.  Very interesting ...

It's getting harder and harder to tell which pin is real or not, especially as Disney's quality is going down.  

You buy a lot of pins from Disney?  Have you noticed the quality being so bad lately?  I have bought nice limited editions, with scratchy metal on the front, dipped and pitted enamel.  I had one so bad I took it back to exchange it for another one.  One of the Figment pins in the new reveal conceal mystery sets was so pitted I'm not even going to keep it!

With the quality being as bad as scrappers on a lot of new pins, and the backs and baggies ~ we'll not be able to tell soon!

​


----------



## debranator

earthfaries said:


> Yes, I've noticed it's not on the high end pins.  Just the mystery packs, some of the 2pc pin sets, and single pins.  Very interesting ...
> 
> It's getting harder and harder to tell which pin is real or not, especially as Disney's quality is going down.
> 
> You buy a lot of pins from Disney?  Have you noticed the quality being so bad lately?  I have bought nice limited editions, with scratchy metal on the front, dipped and pitted enamel.  I had one so bad I took it back to exchange it for another one.  One of the Figment pins in the new reveal conceal mystery sets was so pitted I'm not even going to keep it!
> 
> With the quality being as bad as scrappers on a lot of new pins, and the backs and baggies ~ we'll not be able to tell soon!
> 
> ​



You are right.
I thought it was just me.
Yes,I buy a ton of pins from Disney all the time as I resell a bunch of em on ebay.
I too have gotten  le pins..that were pitted,
and..I have a dvc LE that is so bad..that it has to be returned.
So..now it seems that Disney may be selling all the scrapper pins..that the used to throw away.
Instead of leaving them on the factory floor..
so that workers in China could pick em up and sell em anyway.....
they are selli8ng em themselves.
or..they need to improve quality control.
Perhaps they recently switched factories?
Also..I was in DTD the other night,
picking up the PWP key pins..
when the girl offered me another group of PWP pins instead.
she had them next to the register...behind the counter.
They were the 2010 HM completer pwp pins.
but,they were in clear plastic bags.
Nicer bags than the scrapper pins..
but..clear plastic.
I have also noticed this with a few vinylmations that I have bought.
and..it is causing me trouble.
As there are so many suspicious ebay buyers out there[naturally]..,
that a couple of buyers have accused me of tampering with the vinyls..
which is really sick.
In fact..I had one write me last night...
they they thought I had opened and resealed a sealed box...
as..there was a large glue glob on the flap of the box.
Yeah..like I really would open and then reseal a box.
and..while I am running off at the mouth...
I noticed the quality control problem in boxes of their ornaments a few months ago.
There were hundreds of boxes of ornaments behind the kingdom for 3 bucks.
I had to go through each one...
to pick boxes that did not have damaged ornaments.
they had large glue marks,chipped paint and missing rhinestones.
I found about 20 that were perfect in the entire lot.
So...when disney themselves decided to sell those same ornaments in a sale on ebay...
they sold em for 5 bucks shipped.
When I saw that..I pulled mine down from auction..
as I could not compete with the price.
and,I wondered...how they were going to send out perfect ones,
when 95 % of them were damaged.
So..they sent em out..
and got tons of complaints and negatives..
and then,
they just decided to refund all the buyers and let them keep the damaged ornaments.
so..it seems that quality control in house...
may have gotten as bad as their factory has gotten.


----------



## reelmom

I have read a lot on this thread and now I am scared to buy pins from anybody.  I was thinking of buying a grab bag from mousepinsonline but i am too scared to do so.  My boys want to do pin trading this time( we have tried this in the past but they never wanted to trade a pin once I bought it.) and I was thinking of buying a 50 lot grab bag.  Now I'm worried that they will be scrappers or that I will trade a fake one by accident.  What do you think?  Should I buy from Mousepinsonline?


----------



## debranator

reelmom said:


> I have read a lot on this thread and now I am scared to buy pins from anybody.  I was thinking of buying a grab bag from mousepinsonline but i am too scared to do so.  My boys want to do pin trading this time( we have tried this in the past but they never wanted to trade a pin once I bought it.) and I was thinking of buying a 50 lot grab bag.  Now I'm worried that they will be scrappers or that I will trade a fake one by accident.  What do you think?  Should I buy from Mousepinsonline?



Well..if you read the latter part of this thread..
you would see that there is a differing of opinions on that one..
I certainly would not..
my pal Pixie though...
has bought from them and says that she would buy from them in the future.
Which shows that she has so much more magic than i do.
So...unless you get a lot of different feedback from others on this..
I would say..that the decision is up to you.
Sorry,I know that is not the most helpful answer.


----------



## pixiewings71

yup, I've used mousepins many times and received great pins for trading and for keeping. I had no complaints with what we received, all Disney or Pro Pins, all 100% tradeable and in great condition.  I would have to hesitation about ordering from them again.  Of course as with any pin purchase your results may be different and please be aware that I have not purchased pins for trading for over a year now so things may have changed since then.


----------



## mathgeek

debranator said:


> They look just fine.
> I would buy it with no worries.





pixiewings71 said:


> Carmello looks like a good seller to me as well.



Thanks for looking into this!  I appreciate it!


----------



## tykayausjake

Another pin trading newbie here.  I have 4 kids to get pins for and I want to do it as budget friendly as possible but I also want to stay with legit pins.  I am watching some with thewill since he is on the green list.  But have any of you had any experience with a seller called evaandmike? As a complete novice, the individual pins look good to me but I can't really say.  I would love to pick up one of the lots but I just don't know if I would be able to tell scrappers from good pins.  WDYT?  And TIA for any advice!


----------



## debranator

tykayausjake said:


> Another pin trading newbie here.  I have 4 kids to get pins for and I want to do it as budget friendly as possible but I also want to stay with legit pins.  I am watching some with thewill since he is on the green list.  But have any of you had any experience with a seller called evaandmike? As a complete novice, the individual pins look good to me but I can't really say.  I would love to pick up one of the lots but I just don't know if I would be able to tell scrappers from good pins.  WDYT?  And TIA for any advice!



Because he sells scrapper lots..
I would not even buy individual pins from this person.
to me..
once again..no real seller of pins can sell them on ebay for under a buck each in large lots.
the lots pics have mixes of good pins and scrappers..but,
they are not pics of the actual lot that you will buy.
If you have to buy lots on ebay...
go for ones that say they are sending you the same pins that are pictured.
Now, as i mentioned before in case you did not read it..
In Epcot..right now,
they have a purchase with purchase deal at the main pin station and at mousegear.
You spend 40 bucks..you get a really nice set with 8 large pins..and a lanyard for 15.00.
Most of you going to the parks are going to spend a few hundred on souvenirs anyway...
so...spend it at those 2 stores at the start of your trip and get a bunch of those real trading pin sets.
Remember, that most sellers of real pins..will very rarely list lots.
they are not profitable as you have to compete with all the fakes..
and..you will not have more than 100 or so a month to sell in lots.
and..even that is a high amount.
most real sellers will not list even those lots..as there are their regular buyers..
who will gladly take them off of their hands.
So..the safest way...
is for you to buy the pwp epcot deal.


----------



## alizesmom

thewill is now selling individual scrappers, at least he/she did to me. The picture showed the legit pin but the one I got was definitely a scrapper. I have sent a message pointing this out and if not rectified ie I get the real one at no extra cost to me then thewill gets an unpleasant feedback.


----------



## alizesmom

This is going to be interesting. I got a response with the expected "return the pin and we will refund your money". Also "we trade with cast members at WDW and wouldn't know if the eyes are black or blue". Then don't show a picture of the real pin and send a fake! Stay tuned.


----------



## debranator

alizesmom said:


> thewill is now selling individual scrappers, at least he/she did to me. The picture showed the legit pin but the one I got was definitely a scrapper. I have sent a message pointing this out and if not rectified ie I get the real one at no extra cost to me then thewill gets an unpleasant feedback.



His recent feedback shows...that you are not the only one he has done that to.
but, running through his listings...
at the lower end price points...there are a lot of obvious scrappers pictured.
If he refunds all your money..
AND..lets you keep all the fake pins...
you should leave him a positive...as...that is like a bribe to do so.
But...If he gives you one iota of an attitude..
which is omnipresent in his responses to other complaining customers...
do not argue..
it is not worth it.
I would give him one chance...tell him if he does not honor everything..you will file a claim.
Remember what I have stated throughout this thread....
as an ebay power seller who fiendishly protects her feedback.[
.even when the buyers are really not entitled to the refunds I give them]...
negative feedback..is not good..
but..it does not really hurt a high volume seller..at all.
what will hurt them...
is the star system and filed cases.
always give a seller a chance to make things up to you in the case that the error..is just that..an error..
and..if they do not...
get their stars.


----------



## pixiewings71

The problem I have with people saying "we trade at WDW" is many of them show photos of the pins ON the backer card...that really bugs me.  
I'm sorry you got a bad pin from thewill, he used to be so good....


----------



## alizesmom

The upshot of all is I am returning the pin at his expense (once I get his address) and will reimburse me.


----------



## SnDMommy

New to pin trading and just found this forum, which is helpful. I just wanted to mention, something seems to have happened to ebay seller Olivejuiceyou21. Their FB rating took a nosedive starting around February 1st - something must have happened I guess??  They have no items for sale right now, so I guess that's a good thing, but I just wanted to point this out since they're on the "green list".


----------



## debranator

SnDMommy said:


> New to pin trading and just found this forum, which is helpful. I just wanted to mention, something seems to have happened to ebay seller Olivejuiceyou21. Their FB rating took a nosedive starting around February 1st - something must have happened I guess??  They have no items for sale right now, so I guess that's a good thing, but I just wanted to point this out since they're on the "green list".


You pointed out something very important...
I NEVER look at the green list anymore as it is woefully outdated.
I attempted to update it and start a new list about a month ago...
I worked for days..
and..did not get too far..
as most of the top of the list...
needed to be removed...
mostly because the names were of casual sellers that
...have no listings up..,
and have not had any listings for a long time.
anyways..
it turned out to be too much work..
next time i get a free month...
anyways back to the seller that you mentioned...
I looked..and it seems that something has happened..
and Ebay pulled all of their listings due to too many cases being filed against them and i am assuming..
no contact from the seller...
this seems to have happened in the past month or so..
when you see the positives scattered throughout all the negatives..
assume..
they they bought their items before the seller stopped shipping...
and..just did not leave feedback until recently.
As..all of the purchased items were..
"buy it now" items...
i am thinking..
that an unexpected illness or other tragedy is the cause of this..
as they were a half decent seller until recently.
nasty and rude..
with a horrible attitude..
but..they did ship out.
I would not have recommend them before..
as she has a terrible attitude in Responses to her buyers..
but..if you notice..she stopped responding to complaints..
after Dec 28th...
so..that must be around when she stopped shipping.
So, for now..
[IN MY OPINION, Pix]
until that list has been gone over..
I would trust yourself to look for decent sellers..
and..not the list.


----------



## pixiewings71

Thanks for the info on Olivejuice.  I still think the list should be used as a starting point, then each person should make their own judgements, but I've felt that way since the beginning.  
Unfortunately only the thread owner can make changes to the OP.  Perhaps I'll have some free time later this month and will be able to work on it too.   It would be good to have the list updated more regularly.


----------



## SnDMommy

Good to know, thank you. I was wondering how updated the list was. I was using it to check to see if any of the sellers I had been buying from were on it, and to look for new ones that may be reputable (which I did find a couple).

And just my luck....I actually bought from this seller. I had forgotten who I bought from, and since the items haven't arrived yet I went to check that auction. Wouldn't you know it. 

Off to look for more locking pin backs from someone else...........


----------



## SnDMommy

pixiewings71 said:


> The problem I have with people saying "we trade at WDW" is many of them show photos of the pins ON the backer card...that really bugs me.
> I'm sorry you got a bad pin from thewill, he used to be so good....



I just looked through the listings that thewill has right now, and he's selling unauthorized pins. Just on the first page, I see some of the ones posted here:
http://www.pintalk.com/showthread.php?121-New-Unauthorized-Pins-From-China...

http://www.pinpics.com/cgi-bin/pin.cgi?pin=80816&sid=2478.1297223409.v2


----------



## debranator

pixiewings71 said:


> Thanks for the info on Olivejuice.  I still think the list should be used as a starting point, then each person should make their own judgements, but I've felt that way since the beginning.
> Unfortunately only the thread owner can make changes to the OP.  Perhaps I'll have some free time later this month and will be able to work on it too.   It would be good to have the list updated more regularly.



Girl,
I will do it with you...
let us start a thread...
as..this one is really not maintained regularly...
and is woefully out of date.
and..
we can share maintaining it...
you do half..
I will do half..
and..
we can both have our own opinions..
sort of like..Siskel and Ebert.
As I attempted to do it before....
and..failed miserably..
It is WAY too much work for one human.


----------



## debranator

update for Olivejuice or whoever she is...
I looked a bit more into her...
it seems that she has not sent or responded to anyone in a month..
it seemed like it could have been an illness or worse..
except....
she bought an item...last week.
there goes the illness excuse.


----------



## pdani

seems to be really interesting... waiting for an update


----------



## debsters41

Hi all new pin traders.  Here is my two cents about the lists.  You don't really need to look at the list because some very reputable traders are the ones who try to maintain this thread.  

Just sayin'

I, for one, am very happy with my dealings, and would love to know how to find out how to leave her some star ratings, or what not.  

Anyone want any more information about to whom I am referring, PM me.  Unless, of course, my favourite seller would rather I didn't, then PM me as well!


----------



## pixiewings71

debranator said:


> Girl,
> I will do it with you...
> let us start a thread...
> as..this one is really not maintained regularly...
> and is woefully out of date.
> and..
> we can share maintaining it...
> you do half..
> I will do half..
> and..
> we can both have our own opinions..
> sort of like..Siskel and Ebert.
> As I attempted to do it before....
> and..failed miserably..
> It is WAY too much work for one human.



I'm down....LOL But I'm super busy this weekend, going out of town, my oldest is getting married and I am going to see her try on some dresses.    I'll start working on it next week and we can collaborate on a new thread.  
And I love that we have our own opinions and still stay friends.  



debsters41 said:


> Hi all new pin traders.  Here is my two cents about the lists.  You don't really need to look at the list because some very reputable traders are the ones who try to maintain this thread.
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> I, for one, am very happy with my dealings, and would love to know how to find out how to leave her some star ratings, or what not.
> 
> Anyone want any more information about to whom I am referring, PM me.  Unless, of course, my favourite seller would rather I didn't, then PM me as well!



Like who? I'm listed but don't have anything up....the only other person who is a regular here right now is Deb and I don't know if she is listed.   Feel free to PM me if you like.


----------



## pigletto

Hi all. I hope my questions are all in the right place. If they aren't I will edit my post
I could really use some help with buying some pins from Ebay. My 6 year old would like to trade and has a full lanyard of pins only purchased from Disney World Parks. I am interested in getting him maybe 10 for our upcoming trip to do some trading. I know he is not a serious collector but that many of you are and I don't want to buy anything that will contribute to circulating junk and ruining the experience for others. Therefore I am askign for some help recommending a few sellers? The main list seems to be somewhat outdated and I am having trouble finding a seller where I could buy maybe 10 or so pins that are authentic without spending a small fortune.
So.. if anyone has any suggestions for a starting point I would really appreciate it


----------



## SnDMommy

pigletto said:


> Hi all. I hope my questions are all in the right place. If they aren't I will edit my post
> I could really use some help with buying some pins from Ebay. My 6 year old would like to trade and has a full lanyard of pins only purchased from Disney World Parks. I am interested in getting him maybe 10 for our upcoming trip to do some trading. I know he is not a serious collector but that many of you are and I don't want to buy anything that will contribute to circulating junk and ruining the experience for others. Therefore I am askign for some help recommending a few sellers? The main list seems to be somewhat outdated and I am having trouble finding a seller where I could buy maybe 10 or so pins that are authentic without spending a small fortune.
> So.. if anyone has any suggestions for a starting point I would really appreciate it



I'm not one of the experts, but I just wanted to share. I've bought 4 pins recently from ebay seller thecharacterwearhouse. He has good feedback (some of the negatives mention slow shipping, but all my items have arrived quickly and were packed very well), gold star rated, and all four pins I've bought from him have been legit and on cards. Some of his pin prices start at 3.95 and he does offer combined shipping. Good luck!


----------



## debranator

hey girl,
as to the new thread..
I too,will be busy next week..
I have to go to NY again..
need anything from the NYC store?
lets start collaborating when I get back..
figure around the 22nd or so. 
As to Debs fave seller.....[thank you for the plug girl]

I am not listed above..
as I only sell lots privately...
and..
I rarely have more than 50 or so lot pins in a month.
so..
I can always find private buyers for such small amounts..
[as i always say...REAL pin sellers..cannot afford to charge under 2 bucks a pin.]
and...
at 2 bucks a pin..
it is not worth it to me to list em on the bay...
the commission and fees are too high..
The pins i do have listed there...
are...the higher end ones.
I am also..[as you guys well know]
always paranoid..
that a competitor..
or someone...
that does not like what I have to say about their shadyebay dealings..
will try and buy from me...
in an attempt to ruin my feedback.
and..that..is so..not magical.
PS..of course we can have different opinions and stay friends...
I am big hearted..
I even have liberals as friends.








pixiewings71 said:


> I'm down....LOL But I'm super busy this weekend, going out of town, my oldest is getting married and I am going to see her try on some dresses.    I'll start working on it next week and we can collaborate on a new thread.
> And I love that we have our own opinions and still stay friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Like who? I'm listed but don't have anything up....the only other person who is a regular here right now is Deb and I don't know if she is listed.   Feel free to PM me if you like.


----------



## debranator

SnDMommy said:


> I'm not one of the experts, but I just wanted to share. I've bought 4 pins recently from ebay seller thecharacterwearhouse. He has good feedback (some of the negatives mention slow shipping, but all my items have arrived quickly and were packed very well), gold star rated, and all four pins I've bought from him have been legit and on cards. Some of his pin prices start at 3.95 and he does offer combined shipping. Good luck!



I have bought from them before also.
expensive single pins..
and..they sell genuine items.
but..his prices are too high to buy trading pins from.
they are standard prices.,
but..better for collecting than trading.
Did he charge you an additional shipping charge for the additional pins?
that seems to be the catch with a lot of sellers..
adding that 50,75 cents or more..for each pin won..
can make the shipping price..ridiculous.
there is no reason for it...
there should not be an additional shipping charge..
until you get at least 4 to 7 pins.
the thing is..the poster is looking for cheaper traders...
and once again guys..
[I feel like a broken record]..
right now..in Epcot...
at the pin station and at Mouse gears..
they have a really nice 8 pin lot with a lanyard for 15 bucks when you buy 40 bucks worth of stuff.


----------



## tykayausjake

debranator said:


> right now..in Epcot...
> at the pin station and at Mouse gears..
> they have a really nice 8 pin lot with a lanyard for 15 bucks when you buy 40 bucks worth of stuff.



This sounds  like a great way to get started!  Anyone know if there is a promo similar to this at DL.  That's where we are headed but not until September.


----------



## debranator

tykayausjake said:


> This sounds  like a great way to get started!  Anyone know if there is a promo similar to this at DL.  That's where we are headed but not until September.



If you are not going until then,
even if they do have something similar now..
the odds are..
that it will not be there by the time you arrive.
I am sure..
they will have something similar..
but..the problem is..
that each shop has a different promo..
and..i have not been able to find a master list of what shop has what pwp.


----------



## Celesdragon

Just popping in here to report an Ebay scrapper seller - "kymagift". I bought one of their 20 pin lots, and found 6 Unauthorized pins, and the rest of the lot were all matched up against pinpics and found to have the scrapper notice on them. When I contacted the seller, they outright stated: 

"_Sorry to hear about that, I can give refund for the ones that you have, or if you want to return all the pins is ok, as it said in the auction I accept returns, I receive thousand of pins from the factory that I didn't check for those I already send a email to them explaining this matter, just let me know what you want to do, I am selling these pins because I know that they can be trade in disney, I live in florida and I go to disney like every two month and I have never had any problem in trading these pins_."

Sigh...


----------



## debranator

Celesdragon said:


> Just popping in here to report an Ebay scrapper seller - "kymagift". I bought one of their 20 pin lots, and found 6 Unauthorized pins, and the rest of the lot were all matched up against pinpics and found to have the scrapper notice on them. When I contacted the seller, they outright stated:
> 
> "_Sorry to hear about that, I can give refund for the ones that you have, or if you want to return all the pins is ok, as it said in the auction I accept returns, I receive thousand of pins from the factory that I didn't check for those I already send a email to them explaining this matter, just let me know what you want to do, I am selling these pins because I know that they can be trade in disney, I live in florida and I go to disney like every two month and I have never had any problem in trading these pins_."
> 
> Sigh...



That has got to be..
the funniest scrapper seller response ever.

On one hand..she is admitting to buying thousands directly from China.
on the other...she is telling you...
that she trades em and pollutes the lanyards in the park...
and..she wants to know..
why you have a problem with it.
I hate to say it...
but,you MUST give her one star for "item as described"
but..5 stars..for communication.
ps..did the package really come from Florida?
and..if so..what town?
As..she does not write like ...someone who lives in the states..


----------



## HauntedMansionDiva

We have bought direct from Disney at their Character Warehouse Outlets.  Sometimes they have .99 - 1.99 - 2.99 on sale.

They are on the card and official.  You might want to call if you do not have one close to you and see if they will take an order and ship it to you.

HMD


----------



## Celesdragon

debranator said:


> I hate to say it...
> but,you MUST give her one star for "item as described"
> but..5 stars..for communication.
> ps..did the package really come from Florida?
> and..if so..what town?
> As..she does not write like ...someone who lives in the states..



Well.. she's definitely not getting a positive review from me, lol. I'm going to make sure to mention that the seller admitted these did not come from Disney in my feedback, lol. Funny thing is... I found the unauthorized pins to actually be kinda cute. I wish they HAD been released. 

I have to recheck the envelope, but I'm pretty sure it did ship from Florida.


----------



## SnDMommy

debranator said:


> I have bought from them before also.
> expensive single pins..
> and..they sell genuine items.
> but..his prices are too high to buy trading pins from.
> they are standard prices.,
> but..better for collecting than trading.
> Did he charge you an additional shipping charge for the additional pins?
> that seems to be the catch with a lot of sellers..
> adding that 50,75 cents or more..for each pin won..
> can make the shipping price..ridiculous.
> there is no reason for it...
> there should not be an additional shipping charge..
> until you get at least 4 to 7 pins.
> the thing is..the poster is looking for cheaper traders...
> and once again guys..
> [I feel like a broken record]..
> right now..in Epcot...
> at the pin station and at Mouse gears..
> they have a really nice 8 pin lot with a lanyard for 15 bucks when you buy 40 bucks worth of stuff.



I wasn't trying to mislead the poster. I thought 3.95 for a trader pin was pretty good, especially considering that I don't live anywhere near a Disney Store and don't always have the opportunity to get to Character Warehouse or DTD before hitting the parks, and it's nice to have a few traders on-hand before heading off on our trip. I would be interested in hearing how I might be able to get cheaper legit pins in that case?


----------



## debranator

SnDMommy said:


> I wasn't trying to mislead the poster. I thought 3.95 for a trader pin was pretty good, especially considering that I don't live anywhere near a Disney Store and don't always have the opportunity to get to Character Warehouse or DTD before hitting the parks, and it's nice to have a few traders on-hand before heading off on our trip. I would be interested in hearing how I might be able to get cheaper legit pins in that case?



Sorry,I did not mean to infer that you misled her...
I just meant to say..that 4 bucks a pin..plus the 50 cent per pin shipping upcharge is too much to pay for a pin that you are only going to use to trade with cms.
Remember..that totals about 4.50 per pin..
and..you can get that kind of price or just around that,
 directly from Disney world by buying a starter trader set of tiny pins.
You really want to stay in the 2- 2.50 range.
that way..you are getting a better deal than Disney....
and you NEVER want a seller that charges you extra shipping per pin.
I ship pins every day...
here is how the costs breakdown in reality......
for the 3 bucks that most sellers charge for the first pin...
1.56 goes to the post office..
and the rest is for the envelope....
bubble wrap,tape..ect.
2 pins cost 1.76 or thereabouts to ship..
but..you are already using the same envelope and an inch of bubble wrap..costs..nothing.
I just sent out 7 pins....
I ship a lot nicer than most sellers..
I enclose disney souvenirs like stickers and gift cards...
wrap it all in pretty tissue paper[which I buy for shipping]..
and..I use a large 8x10 envelope..
all of that...and..the delivery confirmation..
cost me 2.56 to ship across the country.
I charged 3.50.
I still probably pocketed 50 cents...
So,NEVER pay extra for shipping on a few pins.
Now..as to your your original question...
just search ebay..
carefully..
and read the last read pages of this thread..
for hints on how to find the good sellers and how to read their feedback..


----------



## ambertides

Just purchased 3 7-pin new in box sets from themuchnessofdisney on eBay for $15.95 each, free shipping - so $2.28 per pin. I haven't ordered from him/her/them before, but a 3095 100% positive rating seems like a safe enough bet.

I can usually find cheaper from the character outlets, but sometimes it's easier just to buy online.  Plus the sets were all that I have mostly collected (toddlers, pirate cuties), but have one or two that I know are scrappers (that I traded non-scrappers for ) and wanted to replace with ones I knew weren't.

I'll come back when I get them and update.


----------



## debranator

ambertides said:


> Just purchased 3 7-pin new in box sets from themuchnessofdisney on eBay for $15.95 each, free shipping - so $2.28 per pin. I haven't ordered from him/her/them before, but a 3095 100% positive rating seems like a safe enough bet.
> 
> I can usually find cheaper from the character outlets, but sometimes it's easier just to buy online.  Plus the sets were all that I have mostly collected (toddlers, pirate cuties), but have one or two that I know are scrappers (that I traded non-scrappers for ) and wanted to replace with ones I knew weren't.
> 
> I'll come back when I get them and update.



I am sure all her stuff is real...
but,she is very expensive..
and sells very few pins because of that...
most of her sold items have been Dooney bags.
I checked her listings and in the last month..
she has sold 4 sets of pins..
ans none were as cheap as 16 bucks..with free shipping.
Edit...I just checked and saw what you were talking about..
please DO let us know if they are real...
as...these 7 pin sets are the only bargains that she has up...
she may have gotten a great deal on em
...somewhere.
but, at 50 % of retail...
there is no way that they were bought from the park.
even with the old 50% cm holiday discount..
the price she is selling them at..
after fees..is below cost.
in her about me section..
she states...that the stock pics she has of these sets...
may not be the same item you will get,
 as Disney..
changes packaging?
so..when you get em..I would love to see em.


----------



## SnDMommy

ambertides said:


> Just purchased 3 7-pin new in box sets from themuchnessofdisney on eBay for $15.95 each, free shipping - so $2.28 per pin. I haven't ordered from him/her/them before, but a 3095 100% positive rating seems like a safe enough bet.
> 
> I can usually find cheaper from the character outlets, but sometimes it's easier just to buy online.  Plus the sets were all that I have mostly collected (toddlers, pirate cuties), but have one or two that I know are scrappers (that I traded non-scrappers for ) and wanted to replace with ones I knew weren't.
> 
> I'll come back when I get them and update.



Please do update when you get them, I'm very interested. Some of her sets were cute and Ive added them to my watch list. I too like to buy some pins in advance of my trip, and don't live near the stores to buy locally.


----------



## SnDMommy

debranator said:


> I am sure all her stuff is real...
> but,she is very expensive..
> and sells very few pins because of that...
> most of her sold items have been Dooney bags.
> I checked her listings and in the last month..
> she has sold 4 sets of pins..
> ans none were as cheap as 16 bucks..with free shipping.
> Edit...I just checked and saw what you were talking about..
> please DO let us know if they are real...
> as...these 7 pin sets are the only bargains that she has up...
> she may have gotten a great deal on em
> ...somewhere.
> but, at 50 % of retail...
> there is no way that they were bought from the park.
> even with the old 50% cm holiday discount..
> the price she is selling them at..
> after fees..is below cost.
> in her about me section..
> she states...that the stock pics she has of these sets...
> may not be the same item you will get,
> as Disney..
> changes packaging?
> so..when you get em..I would love to see em.



I looked all over and couldn't find where she mentioned that about the packaging. Please tell me where you saw that? Please take this in the nicest way possible, but you seem to be very critical of ebay sellers. Too expensive, too cheap, shipping charges aren't up to your par, etc. I realize you're trying to help others become more educated, but i would like to see some examples you could share of sellers you feel are up to your standards (aside from yourself).


----------



## debranator

SnDMommy said:


> I looked all over and couldn't find where she mentioned that about the packaging. Please tell me where you saw that? Please take this in the nicest way possible, but you seem to be very critical of ebay sellers. Too expensive, too cheap, shipping charges aren't up to your par, etc. I realize you're trying to help others become more educated, but i would like to see some examples you could share of sellers you feel are up to your standards (aside from yourself).
> 
> Give me a moment..and i will find it for you..
> as for me being critical...
> I am very fanatical before I recommend anyone...
> I am that way when i buy items myself...
> I feel that buyers should be treated like good friends..
> as..they are.
> they are the ones that put food in my kids mouths.
> and..when an item is priced less than half of retail.....
> and the seller has a lot of em..
> I am wary.
> When pins are overpriced
> ..that is fine..
> but,not what lot buyers are looking for..
> they want to pay as little as possible..
> for real pins.
> I do..not EVER...
> tell you who to buy from...
> unless..someone is searching for a rare item.
> And..I NEVER put my ebay name on these boards..
> or have ever asked to go on the list.
> I do not believe in it.
> What I mean is..
> I do not believe in using these boards as free advertising in any way..
> that gets me angry.
> Folks may do it..but..I do not.
> I post my opinion..
> and..only my opinion...
> as..I do believe i have the right to do so.
> so anyways..give me a moment...
> and I will c&p the copy.
> pps...it must be my search methods and my pickiness about sellers...
> but,I have NEVER bought a fake single pin off of ebay..
> except for all those scrapper lots...
> when I first started trading..as was..dumb.
> and..I buy..about..50 or so a month?
> so...if you are looking for real items..not trading lots..
> I would gladly give you a C&P of my Fave ebay sellers.
> pm me for it...
> not a recommendation..
> just my list.


----------



## debranator

ok..a copy and paste of the body of the description of her 7 pin set
here:http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Disney-7-Pi...295?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c19071eaf

here is...part of it.


All pins are mint in original Disney packaging!


Read Me Section:  Disney occasionally changes packaging during pin production, therefore sometimes packaging may differ from the stock images above; however pins will be exactly what you see.


----------



## pixiewings71

Celesdragon said:


> Just popping in here to report an Ebay scrapper seller - "kymagift". I bought one of their 20 pin lots, and found 6 Unauthorized pins, and the rest of the lot were all matched up against pinpics and found to have the scrapper notice on them. When I contacted the seller, they outright stated:
> 
> "_Sorry to hear about that, I can give refund for the ones that you have, or if you want to return all the pins is ok, as it said in the auction I accept returns, I receive thousand of pins from the factory that I didn't check for those I already send a email to them explaining this matter, just let me know what you want to do, I am selling these pins because I know that they can be trade in disney, I live in florida and I go to disney like every two month and I have never had any problem in trading these pins_."
> 
> Sigh...



That's classic, she says right there that they are "from the factory".....the factory sells non-scrappers only to Disney, the ones direct from the factory are scrappers. lol 


Just a quick fyi...I NEVER asked to be put on the list of green sellers here, I simply posted it in a different thread, the thread owner found it and put it in there, I didn't even know it was there until someone else told me.  So no, we are not using this thread for free advertising.  I wasn't even a seller when I started posting on and using this thread for myself.   I VERY rarely sell anything on eBay, I usually buy, but when I do my stuff is legit, and yes I do charge more for it.  

Deb I'm happy to start reviewing the main list again this week.  If I have time I"ll start a new thread, linking to this one of course.  Have fun in NY, I am jealous you get to go to the Disney Store there!


----------



## debranator

pixiewings71 said:


> That's classic, she says right there that they are "from the factory".....the factory sells non-scrappers only to Disney, the ones direct from the factory are scrappers. lol
> 
> 
> Just a quick fyi...I NEVER asked to be put on the list of green sellers here, I simply posted it in a different thread, the thread owner found it and put it in there, I didn't even know it was there until someone else told me.  So no, we are not using this thread for free advertising.  I wasn't even a seller when I started posting on and using this thread for myself.   I VERY rarely sell anything on eBay, I usually buy, but when I do my stuff is legit, and yes I do charge more for it.
> 
> Deb I'm happy to start reviewing the main list again this week.  If I have time I"ll start a new thread, linking to this one of course.  Have fun in NY, I am jealous you get to go to the Disney Store there!


girl..of course you are not using the thread for free advertising..
you NEVER have anything up to sell.
and..once again..that is the problem with that list...
most of the good sellers on it...
have nothing up to sell....
and..girl...you KNOW I was not accusing you...
being subtle..
has never been my strong suit.
If you were referring to my sometimes caustic commentary...
I was referring to the folks..that NEVER post anything...
unless it is a plug for themselves.
Sorry..that just annoys the heck out of me...
anyhows..
you want something from the NY store?
I am most likely flying out tomorrow night.
I am SOOO not looking forward to it.
It is freezing....
I have to rent a truck...
strip my property of anything valuable..[I must have truckloads of stuff to sell]
and drive the darn truck back to Florida with it..
The burned house is not heated....
no lights..fun...fun..fun,
so..not magical.
ps.. girl..wait to start a thread until we can do it together....
next week is fine...
it is a bit harder..
than you think..lol


----------



## pixiewings71

Oh no Deb, I didn't mean you thought I was giving myself free advertising.  Not at all, if you felt that way about me you would say it to me!   i was just saying that in case others wondered.   
I wouldn't even know what to ask for from the Disney store....maybe a fun pin?? lol


----------



## ambertides

debranator said:


> so..when you get em..I would love to see em.





SnDMommy said:


> Please do update when you get them, I'm very interested. Some of her sets were cute and Ive added them to my watch list. I too like to buy some pins in advance of my trip, and don't live near the stores to buy locally.



Here we go, guys:

Outside Packaging:











I've seen this type of packaging for sets (DH's SW set that I bought him last December is in similar packaging), but not these particular sets. 

Here's the back:





Disneyland price sticker, however the other packages had WDW, and then Disney Parks:










Overall they looked good - no dipping/pitting, no brush strokes, no borders on the mickey imprints on the back, where applicable. But there were a few weird things:





Aladdin's pin tack was bent. Okay that's not weird, just meh.





Different colored backs on the toddler set.





These all look the same, though.





Except, here is one I traded for in the parks, and one from this set - where the one from eBay is slightly smaller.





Donald almost imperceptibly smaller. 

The rest were all the same size as the ones I've traded for. Maybe I traded for scrappers, though. I won't be back at the parks until 3/5, so no way to check with the racks. But then I've held two sets on a rack up together and noticed differences, too.

Last weird thing:





Never seen this style of pin tack on any Disney pin. But I don't have any from the TSMM set to compare it, to, either. 

Otherwise they all look nice.






If anyone wants bigger pictures, I can post them.

Thoughts?


----------



## debranator

ambertides said:


> Here we go, guys:
> 
> Outside Packaging:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen this type of packaging for sets (DH's SW set that I bought him last December is in similar packaging), but not these particular sets.
> 
> Here's the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyland price sticker, however the other packages had WDW, and then Disney Parks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall they looked good - no dipping/pitting, no brush strokes, no borders on the mickey imprints on the back, where applicable. But there were a few weird things:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aladdin's pin tack was bent. Okay that's not weird, just meh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different colored backs on the toddler set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These all look the same, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, here is one I traded for in the parks, and one from this set - where the one from eBay is slightly smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald almost imperceptibly smaller.
> 
> The rest were all the same size as the ones I've traded for. Maybe I traded for scrappers, though. I won't be back at the parks until 3/5, so no way to check with the racks. But then I've held two sets on a rack up together and noticed differences, too.
> 
> Last weird thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never seen this style of pin tack on any Disney pin. But I don't have any from the TSMM set to compare it, to, either.
> 
> Otherwise they all look nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone wants bigger pictures, I can post them.
> 
> Thoughts?



great pics...
on the ducks...the baby donalds..
It is obvious to me which is the scrapper by the thickness..the thinner one to the right is fake.
Which one did she send you?
I will go to Disney when I get back and pick up a real set of em..
so that they can be compared.
as..
now..this is interesting.
Just by looking at the packages..they looked fine to me.
Edit: Except..on looking closer...
who in heck...
has quantities of items..
from both parks?
I am going to have my CM kids..
look at the pics after dinner.
ok..they looked..the Disney parks " tag is a current looking tag...
from brand new items...for the past month or so..
the others are..as they said.."old".
P.S. that is some camera you have...what is it?
I need one of those.


----------



## alizesmom

A few more questions on buying single pins.

First, are people really crazy enough to buy a normal pin for $45.00?

Second, I bought a pin that was advertised as a LE, on the card. The pin arrived with no apparant defects but was on the wrong card (SKU didn't match). I would chalk this up as a scrapper BUT the back of the pin is signed and dated by Monty Maldovan who really did create this pin. The oddest thing is that being signed was not mentioned in the pin's description. Thoughts?


----------



## pixiewings71

Ambertides, I have loads of pins with those type of posts, just so you know.  I don't have any of the that set tho, check pinpics.com, see what the description says. 

Alizesmom, can you confirm that the signature is correct?


----------



## debranator

alizesmom said:


> A few more questions on buying single pins.
> 
> First, are people really crazy enough to buy a normal pin for $45.00?
> 
> Second, I bought a pin that was advertised as a LE, on the card. The pin arrived with no apparant defects but was on the wrong card (SKU didn't match). I would chalk this up as a scrapper BUT the back of the pin is signed and dated by Monty Maldovan who really did create this pin. The oddest thing is that being signed was not mentioned in the pin's description. Thoughts?



Yes, people are that crazy...I sell 50 buck pins all the time..and buy em as often.
Some Hanukkah pins that I collect..I have lost auctions for..
as..my max bid was in the 50 buck range.
I just won one today for 27.
I would think that the pin you bought is not a scrapper at all..
but, sold by a seller who did not realize what he had.
When you get your pins signed by the artist...
you have to take them off of the cards.
Many times...
I have mixed up the cards while replacing them.
It happens.
if you did not pay for it to be artist signed..and it was..
I would think that you..scored.
ps..Pix..I am still here for a few days..
I blew off 500 in plane tickets
..and will drive on the weekend.


----------



## ambertides

debranator said:


> great pics...
> on the ducks...the baby donalds..
> It is obvious to me which is the scrapper by the thickness..the thinner one to the right is fake.
> Which one did she send you?



The one on the right of both of these is the eBay version:









All the ones of that set from eBay are .2 cm smaller (width and height) than that Goofy and Donald that I traded for. All the others I've traded for (I have all but Dale) are 3.2cm (like the eBay ones). 



> who in heck...
> has quantities of items..
> from both parks?



I know - that seemed odd. 

Also his/her return address is listed as Oregon, yet it made it here to Central Florida in one business day, First Class Mail.  That probably has nothing to do with anything, though. 



> P.S. that is some camera you have...what is it?
> I need one of those.



Nikon D3000 with the 18-55mm VR kit lens and a cheap macro filter. The newer model is the D3100, which is on sale right now on Amazon.


----------



## debranator

ok..nice camera...
what is funny is..i own one of those fancy nikons..do not ask me model #s or lenses....
my eyes glaze over.
I know what I am good at..
finding bargains and selling stuff..
I also crochet a mean blanket..and make lovely, lacy things,,
but...cameras or anything technical..
epic..fail.
I would assume these are fake by the comparison pics,and the price as she is selling quantities of em.
but..can they really fake the packaging like that?
wow!
that IS impressive if it is so.
My problem with this sort of thing is that..
if I even smell a pin to be fake..
I cannot trade or sell it..ever.
and..out of the last 10 trades I made with cms..
5 of em are in my junked pile.
4 because I really did not look too closely as it was at night and i am blind as a bat?
the 5th..was pretty amazing...
but..when I looked at home..it was obvious.
so..I am not sure about these..
although..the right ones do look fake.
what do you think?


----------



## alizesmom

debranator said:


> Yes, people are that crazy...I sell 50 buck pins all the time..and buy em as often.
> :



Can I take my foot out of my mouth now?


----------



## SnDMommy

ambertides said:


> The one on the right of both of these is the eBay version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the ones of that set from eBay are .2 cm smaller (width and height) than that Goofy and Donald that I traded for. All the others I've traded for (I have all but Dale) are 3.2cm (like the eBay ones).
> 
> I know - that seemed odd.
> 
> Also his/her return address is listed as Oregon, yet it made it here to Central Florida in one business day, First Class Mail.  That probably has nothing to do with anything, though.
> 
> Nikon D3000 with the 18-55mm VR kit lens and a cheap macro filter. The newer model is the D3100, which is on sale right now on Amazon.



Based on coloring alone, the donald on the right looks like a scrapper. I looked up the pins individually, and the Toy Story set, as well as the Pirates set have scrapper alerts on them. My non-professional guess is that they're all scrappers. What a shame.

So now being nosy, are you going to try and get a refund? Leave negative feedback? I notice this seller doesn't have a single negative or neutral feedback.


----------



## debranator

alizesmom said:


> Can I take my foot out of my mouth now?



ooh..but, you looked so cute that way.
for fun...
go to ebay and search Disney pins in completed listings..go high to low.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I agree the two pirate pins on the right are scrapper versions.  However, to play devil's advocate, who would take the time to put scrapper pins in what appears to be Disney packaging?  Where would a person obtain packaging that looks like Disney's, without going through the garbage?  The price tags look authentic as well.  Do the SKU numbers match pinpics information?  I too, don't understand how somebody in Kentucky, for example, can have legitimate items and sell them for reduced rates.


----------



## ambertides

debranator said:


> ok..nice camera...
> what is funny is..i own one of those fancy nikons..do not ask me model #s or lenses....
> my eyes glaze over.
> I know what I am good at..
> finding bargains and selling stuff..
> I also crochet a mean blanket..and make lovely, lacy things,,
> but...cameras or anything technical..
> epic..fail.



I fail at crochet - hard core. I made a bag once that was entirely lopsided. 

If you want to take a look at your camera and see which you have, it may well take this lens attachment, which is good for taking pictures of pins (and other small things).



> so..I am not sure about these..
> although..the right ones do look fake.
> what do you think?



I don't know, really. It's just interesting at this point.  $2.33/pin is more than I usually pay for traders at the outlets, but I thought I'd try saving myself the trip up to exit 68.



SnDMommy said:


> So now being nosy, are you going to try and get a refund? Leave negative feedback? I notice this seller doesn't have a single negative or neutral feedback.



I'm still deciding.  I may ask if I can hold on to them until the 5th when I can double check them at the parks.

I did write the seller asking if they would be willing to say where they acquired their pins and that I suspected they were not genuine pins and she sent back: 



> I promise they are the genuine article - they were sealed in the original
> Disney packaging with the price stickers still affixed when I carefully
> bubbleoped them and sent them out.  They are 100% genuine and purchased
> directly from Disney.
> 
> If you have any issue with the pins, you're
> welcome to return them - I offer a money back guarantee so that you can
> feel comfortable with my service.  If you are concerned about their
> authenticity, I cannot assure you enough that they are the realio, dealio.
> If your hesitation comes from the packaging change - Disney has changed
> several of their boxed sets to the flatter packaging; but again, I promise
> [/me raising my right hand] they are 100% authentic, still sealed in their
> Disney packaging.
> 
> Please let me know if I can provide any further
> services, in the words of Mr. Incredible, "I'm just here to help."
> 
> Have
> a Magical Day!
> The Muchness of Disney





DisneyRunner2009 said:


> I agree the two pirate pins on the right are scrapper versions.  However, to play devil's advocate, who would take the time to put scrapper pins in what appears to be Disney packaging?  Where would a person obtain packaging that looks like Disney's, without going through the garbage?  The price tags look authentic as well.  Do the SKU numbers match pinpics information?  I too, don't understand how somebody in Kentucky, for example, can have legitimate items and sell them for reduced rates.



Well, THAT'S interesting, too. Are the Pinpics SKUs always right? Or do the numbers change between runs?

Toddler Boys
4 00109 44280 8 - eBay
4 00014 76084 4 - DLR
4 00109 44280 8 - WDW           

Pirate Cuties
4 00109 73633 4 - eBay
4 00012 48012 6 - DLR
10964244 - WDW

TSMM 
4 00109 78515 8 - eBay 
4 00014 61631 8 - DLR
10978515 - WDW

None match, *except* the Toddler Boys set matches the WDW SKU - though the label says Disneyland!


----------



## debranator

I would not leave bad feedback for this woman..
whether or not you decide to keep them..
as she offered to take them back and was sweet as sugar pie.
She might just not know...if they are real or not..
as,
I notice that she does not say that SHE purchased them from Disney.
It is amazing about the packaging to me....
but,read this.......http://www.pintalk.com/showthread.p...ou-don-t-know-scary-until-you-have-seen-these!!!!
I forgot...
here is something you can ask...
ask if she has ANY Disney pin receipts...
that you do not care what the pins cost her...
or if she paid 10 cents for them.,..
but, does she have a receipt that she can scan for you?
I buy from Disney...every other day...
and..even after i throw out receipts...
I have em all over the house.
and..anyone who sells that many pins..that are bought from WDW or DLR...
so..even if she does not have that particular item in a receipt...
she should have pin receipts from Disney.
and..as one of the tags is the new tag that was first seen in the parks in November,
 I believe
..the date should not be older than that.
She should  have some just lying around.
along with tons of Disney bags...
Even the scrapper lot sellers who also sell real pins..
have current pin receipts.
But, as she is out of town.....????


----------



## ambertides

Update! The seller wrote again. 



> I just wanted to follow up now that I have a minute, because it's driving
> me crazy (ha ha ha, just to be honest ) - I know you don't know me, but
> I'm as serious about helping eradicate the 'scrapper' issue as any hobby
> enthusiast can be.  I keep a list of 'naughty' sellers and I frequent the
> boards to keep up on the latest information.
> 
> I have a lot of 'high end'
> customers (they buy my LE 100's) who requested that I also provide park
> traders. I provide these below park cost for them and because I am
> sincerely hoping that newbies will buy these mint in package traders rather
> than continue to frequent the sellers on eBay who sell counterfeit pins
> (the proper terminology is counterfeit, scrapper is a pin Disney deems
> unfit for sale; but the terms have become synonymous).  I'm infuriated that
> so many new pin collectors get 'taken' by these sellers and I am doing my
> best to run them out of business.  I don't blame you a bit for questioning
> my pricing, and while I won't give away my secret to getting sets for less,
> I will tell you it has to do with gift cards.  Regardless, I make enough
> off my high end pins to be able to make traders available to my customers
> at a very low price.
> 
> I am absolute devoted to providing good, authentic
> traders to my customers.  I realize that not all of my customers balance an
> order with an LE 100, but if I can provide authentic traders to the hobby,
> as a whole, then I sleep better at night.
> 
> I hope you'll share my store
> information with your fellow pin-pals.


----------



## debranator

ambertides said:


> Update! The seller wrote again.



Interesting..but..ask for her email..
show her the comparison pics..
and..
then...
see what she has to say..
She may be getting a great deal..
and..
does not realize what the pins are.
If she is buying them with gift cards..
there should still be some kind of Disney receipt.
And...as she is telling you to share her info with others....
tell her..that...
the pins still look fake compared to real ones.


----------



## pixiewings71

I went to pinpics and found this.....follow the link, scroll down to the size note and see what it says.  It's very possible your pins are legit, sometimes there are color and size variations in some pins, especially sets like these that are mainly used for trading.  

Here's the one for just the Donald pin...
http://pinpics.com/cgi-bin/pin.cgi?pin=55783.N&sid=
Here's the one for the full set.......
http://pinpics.com/cgi-bin/pin.cgi?pin=54768


----------



## debranator

I read that..are they rough on the edges?


----------



## ambertides

pixiewings71 said:


> I went to pinpics and found this.....follow the link, scroll down to the size note and see what it says.  It's very possible your pins are legit, sometimes there are color and size variations in some pins, especially sets like these that are mainly used for trading.
> 
> Here's the one for just the Donald pin...
> http://pinpics.com/cgi-bin/pin.cgi?pin=55783.N&sid=
> Here's the one for the full set.......
> http://pinpics.com/cgi-bin/pin.cgi?pin=54768



Nice catch! The ones from eBay are 3.2 cm, which is, indeed, 1.25 inches. The ones I'd traded for were 3.4cm (1.34 inches) - an older batch maybe?



debranator said:


> I read that..are they rough on the edges?



They aren't rough at all. 

I will double check with the racks before trading, but at this point, I think they are probably okay. 

Thanks for all your help, everyone.


----------



## pixiewings71

I think your seller may be good, at least those pins are.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I think the pins are legit, also.  The prong got bent during shipping.


----------



## chaoscent

debranator said:


> ooh..but, you looked so cute that way.
> for fun...
> go to ebay and search Disney pins in completed listings..go high to low.


 
I would pay $50 or more for one of my holy Grails.   Mostly I hope to trade for them.  Penny


----------



## Mamadukes

I'm new to the disboards and looking to start collecting pins for our first disney trip in May. 

I've searched this thread but can't find any information about coconut_cutie...she's selling a couple Toy Story pins that my son would love. Another seller is krazzykeely  - she also has Toy Story ones...

any insight would be awesome! 

Thanks


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I was tracking a few of krazzykeely's items as well.  I would be cautious with some of the pins.  Some of the listings are pins that are known scrappers. Check out this link, http://www.dizpins.com/pinventory/scrappers.htm.


----------



## kelleigh1

I'd love to be on the "good sellers" list myself, but I only sell a few, which are the Visa exclusives.  I usually purchase one for myself through the Visa cardholder offer and order extras to sell on ebay.  The first few times I listed, I sold everything.  But the last couple of years, they just aren't selling and I don't even think they are getting a look.  I suspect it's because they aren't cheap.  I list for right around what I had to pay for them and I think most people are looking for really inexpensive pins lately.  I'm beginning to think that instead of selling, I'll just take them all with me on our next trip and use them for trade.


----------



## pixiewings71

kelleigh1 said:


> I'd love to be on the "good sellers" list myself, but I only sell a few, which are the Visa exclusives.  I usually purchase one for myself through the Visa cardholder offer and order extras to sell on ebay.  The first few times I listed, I sold everything.  But the last couple of years, they just aren't selling and I don't even think they are getting a look.  I suspect it's because they aren't cheap.  I list for right around what I had to pay for them and I think most people are looking for really inexpensive pins lately.  I'm beginning to think that instead of selling, I'll just take them all with me on our next trip and use them for trade.



I am on the good seller's list...but I didn't ask to be, nor did I even realize I was for months after. LOL  I also sell my pins for higher prices, because I do my darndest not to trade scrappers (sometimes they slip thru because you just don't know...) or sell them.  And the last few items I had up were pin sets, so yes, a full set of pins will be listed for a higher price.  I need to get more up there, I've got a few more sets I'd like to clear out, we have some sets that we have multiples of.


----------



## Mouse14

please add ygpins to the do not buy from list.... just received obviously fake pins from him


----------



## debranator

Mamadukes said:


> I'm new to the disboards and looking to start collecting pins for our first disney trip in May.
> 
> I've searched this thread but can't find any information about coconut_cutie...she's selling a couple Toy Story pins that my son would love. Another seller is krazzykeely  - she also has Toy Story ones...
> 
> any insight would be awesome!
> 
> Thanks


i checked coconut cutie for you..and.I believe i commented on her earlier in this thread.
in her neutral feedback...2 buyers said that she sent them fakes...and lots of doubles..a pretty sure sign of fakes...
and..she is nasty in her remarks to feedback.


----------



## pixiewings71

Just bumping this up...it's falling down down down....lol


----------



## kelleigh1

I actually sold one last week, finally.  Although I didn't really make anything on it after shipping and fees.  Oh well.

Now I'm going to start looking at trading them instead, sicne I have so many duplicates of the Visa cardholder pins.


----------



## pixiedustmomma

I am glad I found this thread. I found it a little late because I have already bought pins off ebay. The seller is mure. I bought the Heart Princess hidden Mickey set and then four different Princesses in glitter gowns. I was not able to find a picture of these on dizpins to see if they are fake or not. I am hoping they are not. The hidden Mickey ones have 2010 on the back and the glitter dress ones have 2008 on the back of them. 

I just checked the sellers site and they are not currently selling any items right now. 

Thank you for this thread! I will be on my guard from now on.


----------



## ambertides

Just home today - if the OP would add *themuchnessofdisney* (and/or when the new thread is started add there) to the good sellers list, that would be awesome. I checked the racks at the resort gift shop (CBR) when we picked up our mugs, and the numbers match, the sizes match, and look, even the price stickers from Disneyland match! Crazy, huh? 






Colors were consistently inconsistent with sets like these across the shops. :/

I traded them with no reservations.


----------



## SnDMommy

ambertides said:


> Just home today - if the OP would add *themuchnessofdisney* (and/or when the new thread is started add there) to the good sellers list, that would be awesome. I checked the racks at the resort gift shop (CBR) when we picked up our mugs, and the numbers match, the sizes match, and look, even the price stickers from Disneyland match! Crazy, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colors were consistently inconsistent with sets like these across the shops. :/
> 
> I traded them with no reservations.



I keep thinking about this seller and what she said about her secret being "gifts cards". I can't figure out what that could mean, unless she's somehow stealing card numbers?


----------



## kimk2230

Anyone know anything about a seller jeffreyyoung.He had good feedback and no negative.

Looking to buy some pins for our first trip to disney. We are going in May and wanted to get my kids a lanyard and some pins to surprise them. 

Does anyone know if the disney store has more pins than the ones on their website. We have a store about a hour away from me that I might check out.

Thanks


----------



## carebee21

kimk2230 said:


> Anyone know anything about a seller jeffreyyoung.He had good feedback and no negative.
> 
> Looking to buy some pins for our first trip to disney. We are going in May and wanted to get my kids a lanyard and some pins to surprise them.
> 
> Does anyone know if the disney store has more pins than the ones on their website. We have a store about a hour away from me that I might check out.
> 
> Thanks



Although he doesn't have pics of the pins you're going to receive, I'd confidently say they're going to be scrappers.  You can't sell real pins at that price over and over and over again.


----------



## SnDMommy

kimk2230 said:


> Anyone know anything about a seller jeffreyyoung.He had good feedback and no negative.
> 
> Looking to buy some pins for our first trip to disney. We are going in May and wanted to get my kids a lanyard and some pins to surprise them.
> 
> Does anyone know if the disney store has more pins than the ones on their website. We have a store about a hour away from me that I might check out.
> 
> Thanks



Just my opinion so take it for what it's worth. My guess would be that most of the people who buy from him don't know the difference between a fake/scrapper pin, and therefore with "good prices" and fast shipping, it's easy to get high feedback rating. Someone selling that many pins in bulk for that price can't be selling legit pins. If going to the store an hour away isn't that much trouble, then I would just head up there and see what kinds of prices you can get. At least you'll know for sure what you're getting.


----------



## kimk2230

Thanks everyone.


----------



## ambertides

SnDMommy said:


> I keep thinking about this seller and what she said about her secret being "gifts cards". I can't figure out what that could mean, unless she's somehow stealing card numbers?



I think she's using some sort of reward points to get gift cards. That was my first thought. I get a lot of "free" gift cards that way myself.


----------



## alizesmom

Sooooooo, it's a crapshoot whether or not you get a real pin from ebay, right?
I could use a lot more hints of what to look for though I've gotten good ones from the big "D".  I know to avoid pins selling at an extremely low price, I know to avoid someone who can't explain where he gets his pins. I also know to avoid pins that everyone seems to be selling.

What about pins that only one or two people are selling? Pins that promise the one in the picture is the one you get? Pins that come on the WDW/DL cards? Pins that actually have correct SKU numbers on them?

I look to see if sellers say the pin is authentic but is that enough? It's rare to find that anyway. I check against pinpics but that's not a lot of help since they can't monitor all pins that have been scrapped. 

It would be great if we could get on concise thread going on pins that are being sold as scrappers, the type of pin that tends to be copied or made/sold illegally and specific things to watch for.

Maybe also some hints for leaving feedback on pins that are scrappers. I have found all of this information but scattered around in diverse areas.


----------



## debranator

ambertides said:


> I think she's using some sort of reward points to get gift cards. That was my first thought. I get a lot of "free" gift cards that way myself.



No..that cannot be it..
those cards are not free...you use your hard earned points to get them.
She has WAY too much inventory for that..
there are 2 legal..
though........ shady
 ways of getting gift cards....
but, even if you assume that is what she did,
her prices are still too low for that.


----------



## debranator

alizesmom said:


> Sooooooo, it's a crapshoot whether or not you get a real pin from ebay, right?
> I could use a lot more hints of what to look for though I've gotten good ones from the big "D".  I know to avoid pins selling at an extremely low price, I know to avoid someone who can't explain where he gets his pins. I also know to avoid pins that everyone seems to be selling.
> 
> What about pins that only one or two people are selling? Pins that promise the one in the picture is the one you get? Pins that come on the WDW/DL cards? Pins that actually have correct SKU numbers on them?
> 
> I look to see if sellers say the pin is authentic but is that enough? It's rare to find that anyway. I check against pinpics but that's not a lot of help since they can't monitor all pins that have been scrapped.
> 
> It would be great if we could get on concise thread going on pins that are being sold as scrappers, the type of pin that tends to be copied or made/sold illegally and specific things to watch for.
> 
> Maybe also some hints for leaving feedback on pins that are scrappers. I have found all of this information but scattered around in diverse areas.


Girl,
me thinks you worry too much...

I have NEVER received ....
a fake LE or high end pin..through ebay yet.
most scrappers are the cheap ones..the hidden mickey and cast lanyard pins.
Just pay attention to where they come from...
try to stick with folks in the us...
and...
most important..
see if the seller communicates BEFORE you buy.
DO NOT ask lots of scrapper questions to a higher end pin seller...
Why?
Because a smart one will block you..
thinking..you are one of those that sees a fake pin behind every bush and that you could destroy their feedback.
But,ask them where they got it....
and..just read your responses...
If a seller responds with.."we"..be a little careful..
I do not buy from those..that cannot say.."I"...
as...
if there is a concern..it is always the "we" part.that messed up..
and not them.
A good answer from a seller..
would be something like:
I bought them in.....wherever...
or...I live near the park....
or...I had these lying around the house...
a bad one..
is a stock answer.


----------



## alizesmom

debranator said:


> Girl,
> me thinks you worry too much...



Didn't I mention my middle name is Paranoid?????????


----------



## debranator

alizesmom said:


> Didn't I mention my middle name is Paranoid?????????



I forgot that.....
anyways....you call me..
it would take to much work to write it out..
but,I will show you how I try and avoid crooked sellers.
Although..big announcement today from ebay..
seems they are getting even more money grubbing..
they are now going to charge FVF..on shipping...
which translates to...all shipping costs...will rise,.


----------



## DirtyDiana

I will also say I have good experiences with totaljohn. Very pleased.

Does anyone have any experience with the ebay seller tennpins? They have 99.2% positive feedback, but also have tons of neutral/negative feedback about not sending pins and sending nasty emails. So I'm a little hesitant to buy from that user..


----------



## debranator

DirtyDiana said:


> I will also say I have good experiences with totaljohn. Very pleased.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the ebay seller tennpins? They have 99.2% positive feedback, but also have tons of neutral/negative feedback about not sending pins and sending nasty emails. So I'm a little hesitant to buy from that user..


I agree..I have bought from totaljohn also..
no problems...
as for tennpins..
I recall buying from them last year perhaps..
and..I do not recall a problem.
BUT...
When i went to get something from them last month...
I read their feedback...
and ..would NEVER buy from them now.
yes..you could get lucky like i once did..and have a decent transaction.
but,
after seeing the way he talks to buyers..
and..all the folks that never got their stuff,
why..take that chance?


----------



## Marshay

Thanks for this thread!

My DD wants to start pin trading for our May trip.  I will go through the GREEN buyers on here.  Thanks for providing!


----------



## nolanboys

Just want a lot of 20 for our upcoming trip and can't find any reputable dealers. Any one heard of DIZZneY 4 PINS? I'm thinking not a good one because of the amount offered.


----------



## debranator

nolanboys said:


> Just want a lot of 20 for our upcoming trip and can't find any reputable dealers. Any one heard of DIZZneY 4 PINS? I'm thinking not a good one because of the amount offered.



You must have put the name down wrong..
as I could not search him for you.
But,as I have often repeated in this thread...
Disney has an amazing deal going on now for trading pins..
and it has been extended to most of the bigger shops now..
even in the magic Kingdom..
spend 40 bucks and get an 8 pin lanyard as a pwp for 15.
It is about time that they have offered reasonably priced traders.
The only caveat with them is...
The cm lanyards are loaded with em...
so..you have to hope that the cm you are trading with...
does not have the same pin already.


----------



## DirtyDiana

debranator said:


> I agree..I have bought from totaljohn also..
> no problems...
> as for tennpins..
> I recall buying from them last year perhaps..
> and..I do not recall a problem.
> BUT...
> When i went to get something from them last month...
> I read their feedback...
> and ..would NEVER buy from them now.
> yes..you could get lucky like i once did..and have a decent transaction.
> but,
> after seeing the way he talks to buyers..
> and..all the folks that never got their stuff,
> why..take that chance?



Yeah, I don't think I'll be buying anything from tennpins. Seems too risky and the way he acts/talks is a complete turn off. 

What about mr.disneycollector ? Anyone have experience with him? Lots of positive feedback, but a couple neutrals and negatives about selling scrappers..


----------



## debranator

DirtyDiana said:


> Yeah, I don't think I'll be buying anything from tennpins. Seems too risky and the way he acts/talks is a complete turn off.
> 
> What about mr.disneycollector ? Anyone have experience with him? Lots of positive feedback, but a couple neutrals and negatives about selling scrappers..



Wow!
girl...you KNOW that mr.disneycollector is selling fakes.
You have to...
ask about folks that sell pins that have a chance of being real...
not  a seller..who ONLY sells scrappers..
and...almost all comments in neutral are about fake pins..
look at the prices too.
Try not to pay attention to positive feedback..
when first investigating a seller...
as most people have no idea of quality or what they are buying..
they do not know leather from plastic or poly from silk..
so...ALWAYS read any neutrals or negatives..before making a decision.
Read them...
carefully...
it is the only way of knowing...


----------



## DirtyDiana

debranator said:


> Wow!
> girl...you KNOW that mr.disneycollector is selling fakes.
> You have to...
> ask about folks that sell pins that have a chance of being real...
> not  a seller..who ONLY sells scrappers..
> and...almost all comments in neutral are about fake pins..
> look at the prices too.
> Try not to pay attention to positive feedback..
> when first investigating a seller...
> as most people have no idea of quality or what they are buying..
> they do not know leather from plastic or poly from silk..
> so...ALWAYS read any neutrals or negatives..before making a decision.
> Read them...
> carefully...
> it is the only way of knowing...



I didn't know 
It's just hard to tell because he doesn't seem to be using a lot of his own pictures and yes, he does have some really cheap prices but the one I was looking at seemed priced as I would have expected it to be.
Just asking about his feedback because you never know, most of them could be the real deal and a fake gets in every once in a while or something. 
But I will believe you if you say that they are all scappers.


----------



## debranator

DirtyDiana said:


> I didn't know
> It's just hard to tell because he doesn't seem to be using a lot of his own pictures and yes, he does have some really cheap prices but the one I was looking at seemed priced as I would have expected it to be.
> Just asking about his feedback because you never know, most of them could be the real deal and a fake gets in every once in a while or something.
> But I will believe you if you say that they are all scappers.



Sorry,
You are right...
not everyone...can tell....
I did not look at all of his pins..
I looked at the first page of 50 or so...
and all of them on the page..
were common scrappers.
I go to the park at least 3 times a week..
and..I see them all the time.
i have traded for them in the past..
and the best way to tell..
is they feel lighter.
I have to say..
that lately...
at least 50 % of pins on cm lanyards are scrappers..
and..I see the culprits everyday..
most are young families..
that obviously..
cannot afford to trade the amounts that they do.
I saw a family tonight...
the mother had a bag full of scrappers..and 3 kids.
each kid had at least 30 pins on their lanyards.[most were scrappers]
We were on line for the pin board at dtd....
one of the kids ran up to the parents with a rack pin...
and..begged for it.
the father asked the price...
He heard it was 7 bucks..
turned beet red...
and whispered to the wife...
"I would NEVER pay 7 bucks for a pin..
I had no idea how much they were here."
The family then proceeded to trade 2 scrappers each...
for pins..that cost someone else 7 bucks...
so..as I keep repeating..
and will keep repeating..
currently at disney..
in most of the stores...
you can buy a lovely pwp set for 15 bucks that has 8 pins.
They are real..big and do not look cheap.
ps..pm me the pin you were looking to buy from that dealer...
and..
I will search ebay for you and send you the name of a seller that has a real one.


----------



## aprilfoolwed

Anyone ever buy from msr1998?  They have a few small lots of pins for sale for a decent price.

How about disney_gal68?  Same thing - small lots of pins.


----------



## carebee21

aprilfoolwed said:


> Anyone ever buy from msr1998?  They have a few small lots of pins for sale for a decent price.
> 
> How about disney_gal68?  Same thing - small lots of pins.



I can't tell for sure on every single pin, however, between the both of them, some of the pins pictured are scrappers based on the coloring.  I'm unsure of some of their pins, but the majority of the pictures are for pins that are well known to have scrappers made.  Now, that doesn't make every pin of that type a scrapper, but it's suspicious to me that the have very few pins that off the top of my head I don't know there's a scrapper made....


----------



## debranator

aprilfoolwed said:


> Anyone ever buy from msr1998?  They have a few small lots of pins for sale for a decent price.
> 
> How about disney_gal68?  Same thing - small lots of pins.



They both have ALL scrappers...
one of em..has one real pin in the bunch..
and that is because it is a common trader.
I look at both of them..as 
they belong..UNDER the red list.
In fact...
I was really happy that I traded a cm..for a cool pin today..
that I swore was real...
and..I really liked it.
as I did not see it as a regular scrapper...
it is the pink minnie ears with the gold crown.
But, now that I see it in her listings..
I KNOW it is fake..what a bummer.
another one bites the dust...
Do you know what I do at this point..when I get home and realize..
or find out like I did now...
that I have scrappers?
That I traded for with cms?
I go to guest relations with them...
tell em..and they trade em for good ones..
I also insist...that they not put em in the book.
I started that...
as I was coming home with about 10 fakes a week..
from trading with cms..
and..I KNOW what most of em look like by now.
and that is ridiculous.
but girls..once again...
anyone who offers lots with a buy it now price of under a buck a pin...
you KNOW it is fake.
ps..I rechecked disney gal or whatever the crooks name is...
and..she is a new seller...
no completed listings...
so...I looked further...
she buys her fake pins from other known crooks..disneypinfreak,funmamas..to name a few
insane..
the crooks are now breeding..NEW crooks...lol
in fact..i rechecked the other one just now....
she has also bought from disneypinfreak..he is polluting the market all by himself....


----------



## chaoscent

I go to guest relations with them...
tell em..and they trade em for good ones..
I also insist...that they not put em in the book.
I started that...
as I was coming home with about 10 fakes a week..
from trading with cms..


What great information. I have been throwing them away or giving them to my nieces.  I have a bag of them that I traded for last trip (about 20).  I will take them to guest relations when I go in June.  Thanks so much for this information


----------



## aprilfoolwed

Thank you for the info about the scrapper pins.  I am using this link to try to find real pins for a better price, and I have been watching auctions from several GREEN sellers, but couldn't find those others listed in the RED.  I will avoid them.


----------



## Cruella 66

Anyone with feedback/opinions about 'Mouse Pins online'?


----------



## debranator

Cruella 66 said:


> Anyone with feedback/opinions about 'Mouse Pins online'?


There is a debate on that..earlier in the thread..
I never bought from em..
and.
would not..as I have major suspicions...
but, pixie has a year ago..
and would buy from them again...


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

After you study ebay enough, a lot of buyers and sellers show up on each others feedback lists.  A lot of inbreeding going on.


----------



## foohpah

Got bit recently by dopeyspin.  Thankfully was able to return them for a full refund.  Now I am looking for legitimate pin sellers.  I have bought from gyantzpod in the past (many years ago) and he still looks legit.  How about bizzybee1?  I am not seeing any red flags there.

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I've had experience with both.


----------



## pixiewings71

debranator said:


> There is a debate on that..earlier in the thread..
> I never bought from em..
> and.
> would not..as I have major suspicions...
> but, pixie has a year ago..
> and would buy from them again...



I have bought from them, but it's been quite a few years.  When you buy from MPO you don't get just standard Disney pins, you also get Pro Pins, which are 100% tradeable but not the same as standard Disney pins....I think that's why they can sell for less.  That said, it's been at least 3 years since I bought from them so keep that in mind, things may have changed where they are concerned.....



foohpah said:


> Got bit recently by dopeyspin.  Thankfully was able to return them for a full refund.  Now I am looking for legitimate pin sellers.  I have bought from gyantzpod in the past (many years ago) and he still looks legit.  How about bizzybee1?  I am not seeing any red flags there.
> 
> Thanks!



I've used gyantzpod in the past but again, not recently.  I haven't been buying pins, no trips planned....and now that we have a trip planned it's too close for me to think about buying from eBay, but that's OK because we cleaned the heck out of DD11's room and found bags and bags of untraded pins! LOL  So really...we are good to go.  lol


----------



## Piglet99645

Wow.  This is overwhelming.

I didn't see ebay seller *toomanypostcards4me* on the first page, so wondering if anybody knows anything.  MOstly curious - I've never ordered anything from ebay, but I would like to get a couple of starter sets for my kids.


Oh, also *cosmogheetuffy*


----------



## carebee21

Piglet99645 said:


> Wow.  This is overwhelming.
> 
> I didn't see ebay seller *toomanypostcards4me* on the first page, so wondering if anybody knows anything.  MOstly curious - I've never ordered anything from ebay, but I would like to get a couple of starter sets for my kids.
> 
> 
> Oh, also *cosmogheetuffy*



Your second seller has some fakes for sale but some of their pins are also real. I love this part of their description: "Pins are in good used condition and have been acquired either through trade at the various Orlando theme parks or through purchases from fellow eBay sellers. I do not purchase pins from China."     Just because they're not purchased from China, doesn't mean they're not fake!!! 

Hopefully someone else can chime in on your first seller.  The pics are kind of blurry, but I don't see anything in there that stands out as obviously fake to me.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I agree with the PP.  I've just come across como..., as well.  Some of the pins in the listings are known to be scrapped.  As for post....me, none of those pins are known scrappers to me.  Don't forget to check a sellers feedback as a buyer.  If you see they have purchased pins from a red listed seller, I stay away.  I also refer to this link, http://www.dizpins.com/pinventory/scrappers.htm 
and pinpics.com.


----------



## debranator

Piglet99645 said:


> Wow.  This is overwhelming.
> 
> I didn't see ebay seller *toomanypostcards4me* on the first page, so wondering if anybody knows anything.  MOstly curious - I've never ordered anything from ebay, but I would like to get a couple of starter sets for my kids.
> 
> 
> Oh, also *cosmogheetuffy*



regarding cosmoheetuffy...
I would NOT buy from her..
sells fakes and has an attitude with buyers also...
as for the toomany postcards or whatever..
YES,I would buy..
she does not seem to be a regular seller..
just someone cleaning out their collection.
she is getting nothing for her pins..including all the ones she already sold.
yes,she has a few fakes in there..
but, the majority are real...
but, at those prices?
I would definitely buy...
in fact..i may...lol


----------



## Piglet99645

Thanks for the replies.

Does anyone wish to comment on these? I'm not sure if this is what I should be getting for starter sets for my kids.... but the price is tempting.

http://cgi.ebay.com/DISNEY-KIDS-FLE...173?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5b8f41cd


----------



## pixiewings71

Piglet99645 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Does anyone wish to comment on these? I'm not sure if this is what I should be getting for starter sets for my kids.... but the price is tempting.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DISNEY-KIDS-FLE...173?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5b8f41cd



I think I would feel fine ordering from this seller....the sets they have all seem to be legit and aren't super cheap.


----------



## tinkerszs

I really want to buy 20-30 pins for my kids to use for trading. I want to hide them in their Easter eggs. I am not good at Ebay and I've looked at the green and red list. If I buy from a green seller I am probably getting good ones right? My kids just want the trading experience not the collecting value of them. Any helpful tips for a newbie???


----------



## debranator

Piglet99645 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Does anyone wish to comment on these? I'm not sure if this is what I should be getting for starter sets for my kids.... but the price is tempting.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DISNEY-KIDS-FLE...173?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5b8f41cd



I would not..
her prices are ridiculously cheap...
less than half of actual cost..including shipping.
Funny..but,,she seems to have a bunch of the same sets that I thought the other seller[the gift card one] had up too cheaply...
but..hers are even cheaper/
i am going to start looking..to see...
if there is a scrapper seller out there with those tiny pin starter sets in packages.
this is the 2nd seller..with mostly the same items...
that is selling them way under cost...
under cast member cost also.
I wonder if this one will say..she did it with gift cards also.


----------



## Piglet99645

Hiding them in easter eggs is an awesome idea!

part of me wishes I had not read this thread, because now I am going to notice if I have "scrapper" pins, and I would have been totally clueless two days ago!!

No, seriously.  Lots of good info here.


----------



## carebee21

Piglet99645 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Does anyone wish to comment on these? I'm not sure if this is what I should be getting for starter sets for my kids.... but the price is tempting.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DISNEY-KIDS-FLE...173?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5b8f41cd



I think you're fine buying from this seller.  Aside from the DISNEY PINS TODDLER BOYS PRINCES 7 PIN BOOSTER SET NEW, I've seen all other sets sold at the Disney Outlet and the Character Outlet stores we have in Vegas.  I understand what Debranator is saying about them being cheap, but at the Disney Store outlet, they sell the stuff cheap, cheap cheap when they actually have pins in stock.  I picked up 10 of the 2010 character starburst sets for $5 each when they had an extra 30% off clearance plus my 10% chase disney visa in Dec for our Disney World Trip and I bought DISNEY CELEBRATE DELUXE STARTER SET 8 PINS for either $9.99 or $12.99 about 6 months ago at the Character Outlet.  This seller is selling older sets.  The other seller that Debranator is questioning with the gift cards and cheap prices had newer sets (nerds, toy story, 2011 pins, muppets) which are still sold at Disney and not being cleared out.....


----------



## debranator

carebee21 said:


> I think you're fine buying from this seller.  Aside from the DISNEY PINS TODDLER BOYS PRINCES 7 PIN BOOSTER SET NEW, I've seen all other sets sold at the Disney Outlet and the Character Outlet stores we have in Vegas.  I understand what Debranator is saying about them being cheap, but at the Disney Store outlet, they sell the stuff cheap, cheap cheap when they actually have pins in stock.  I picked up 10 of the 2010 character starburst sets for $5 each when they had an extra 30% off clearance plus my 10% chase disney visa in Dec for our Disney World Trip and I bought DISNEY CELEBRATE DELUXE STARTER SET 8 PINS for either $9.99 or $12.99 about 6 months ago at the Character Outlet.  This seller is selling older sets.  The other seller that Debranator is questioning with the gift cards and cheap prices had newer sets (nerds, toy story, 2011 pins, muppets) which are still sold at Disney and not being cleared out.....


I did not realize that these had been on clearance.
that makes sense...
I am just wary of folks that have large amounts of particular items[all her buy it nows are over 10]
AND..live nowhere near the parks.
I would love to hear her opinion when they come in...
You should always look at the cost breakdown when judging a seller.
so...if she paid 5 bucks..plus tax..
about 5.40?
ebay listing,FVF and PP fees?
about 1.75
shipping ? around 2.50.
total: 9.65 or so.
so..ask yourself...
would you buy stuff to resell...
even if you got a miracle deal for 5 bucks...
for 2.35 profit?
It still makes no sense to me.
one or 2 items..of course..it can happen..
but, a lot of stock?
still..does not make sense.


----------



## carebee21

debranator said:


> I did not realize that these had been on clearance.
> that makes sense...
> I am just wary of folks that have large amounts of particular items[all her buy it nows are over 10]
> AND..live nowhere near the parks.
> I would love to hear her opinion when they come in...
> You should always look at the cost breakdown when judging a seller.
> so...if she paid 5 bucks..plus tax..
> about 5.40?
> ebay listing,FVF and PP fees?
> about 1.75
> shipping ? around 2.50.
> total: 9.65 or so.
> so..ask yourself...
> would you buy stuff to resell...
> even if you got a miracle deal for 5 bucks...
> for 2.35 profit?
> It still makes no sense to me.
> one or 2 items..of course..it can happen..
> but, a lot of stock?
> still..does not make sense.



Well, just to play devil's advocate, $3.00 profit here or $3.00 profit there, especially if she has 100's of items, certainly adds up. But, the item in question, I know sold for $5.00, less any disney visa discount + tax. She's selling it for $14.99, so her profit is closer to $6.00.  Plus, if she's like me and uses a Disney Chase Visa, she's also earning reward dollars, which really add up fast. Also, maybe she works at the Disney store and gets a bigger discount (if they can use it on clearance or sale items?) And I don't know that I would call it a miracle price.  They have pins and sets every few months and they are always cheap. It's just a matter of whether they have any instock or not. 

The thing I would watch is if she replenishes when these sell out.  When ours has sets of pins, they have quite a few, probably abourt 20-30ish of each set. But they don't always have them, and once the're gone, they're gone. I can't just walk into the store on any given day and pick up pins, you kind of have to get lucky or ask when they're getting new stock in.  Like our store hasn't had any pin sets since January, but said they would be getting more in toward the end of March/beginning of April. So if she's able to continously replenish the same sets, then I would be really suspicious (although with that said, maybe different outlets get more stock more often than the one in Vegas?)


----------



## debranator

carebee21 said:


> Well, just to play devil's advocate, $3.00 profit here or $3.00 profit there, especially if she has 100's of items, certainly adds up. But, the item in question, I know sold for $5.00, less any disney visa discount + tax. She's selling it for $14.99, so her profit is closer to $6.00.  Plus, if she's like me and uses a Disney Chase Visa, she's also earning reward dollars, which really add up fast. Also, maybe she works at the Disney store and gets a bigger discount (if they can use it on clearance or sale items?) And I don't know that I would call it a miracle price.  They have pins and sets every few months and they are always cheap. It's just a matter of whether they have any instock or not.
> 
> The thing I would watch is if she replenishes when these sell out.  When ours has sets of pins, they have quite a few, probably abourt 20-30ish of each set. But they don't always have them, and once the're gone, they're gone. I can't just walk into the store on any given day and pick up pins, you kind of have to get lucky or ask when they're getting new stock in.  Like our store hasn't had any pin sets since January, but said they would be getting more in toward the end of March/beginning of April. So if she's able to continously replenish the same sets, then I would be really suspicious (although with that said, maybe different outlets get more stock more often than the one in Vegas?)



Your numbers make sense..
If it were for 15..
which would still be a good deal..
but..it is 12 bucks..SHIPPED..
The price is just too cheap.
so..the profit is around the 2.50 range..
the cast discount for the disney store is 35 percent..
but,10% for character warehouse.
ps..that store has an ebay presence...


----------



## carebee21

debranator said:


> Your numbers make sense..
> If it were for 15..
> which would still be a good deal..
> but..it is 12 bucks..SHIPPED..
> The price is just too cheap.
> so..the profit is around the 2.50 range..
> the cast discount for the disney store is 35 percent..
> but,10% for character warehouse.
> ps..that store has an ebay presence...



Opps... I should have clarified. My math was based on this item from the seller: http://cgi.ebay.com/DISNEY-TRADING-...624?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519866a888 

This is the set I bought for a little less than $5.00 set at the Disney Store Outlet.  If she's buying these at the Disney Store Outlet and is an employee there and is getting 35% off that discounted price, she's walking away with them at around $3.50ish!!!!

And yes, I knew the Character Warehouse was on ebay, but I've never seen pins or vinylmations in their ebay auctions (have you?), so I haven't looked in awhile.  Plus their store is only a couple blocks from my house.  Although they drive me crazy with their prices.  They make absolutely no sense.  One day something will be $10 and then 2 days later it will be $24.99 and then 2 more days later it will be $5.  I swear someone just walks around with random signs and says, ok, this will be this price today, with no rhyme or reason.


----------



## Piglet99645

OK I think I am starting to get the hang of this.

So I would guess this is a scrapper?  http://myworld.ebay.com/pham322/ 

Tons of pins (not sold in lots, tho) at very low "buy it now" prices.... ?

Similar question re: http://myworld.ebay.com/disneypinpros/ but her "buy it now" prices plus shipping seem a little more realistic.  

Thanks in advance for all your thoughts.  This is fun.


----------



## debranator

carebee21 said:


> Opps... I should have clarified. My math was based on this item from the seller: http://cgi.ebay.com/DISNEY-TRADING-...624?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519866a888
> 
> This is the set I bought for a little less than $5.00 set at the Disney Store Outlet.  If she's buying these at the Disney Store Outlet and is an employee there and is getting 35% off that discounted price, she's walking away with them at around $3.50ish!!!!
> 
> And yes, I knew the Character Warehouse was on ebay, but I've never seen pins or vinylmations in their ebay auctions (have you?), so I haven't looked in awhile.  Plus their store is only a couple blocks from my house.  Although they drive me crazy with their prices.  They make absolutely no sense.  One day something will be $10 and then 2 days later it will be $24.99 and then 2 more days later it will be $5.  I swear someone just walks around with random signs and says, ok, this will be this price today, with no rhyme or reason.



Yes,you are right on that..
and..I knew about the 10 year pins..
those were behind the kingdom..[employee store]
but,there they were 10 bucks.
it was the others that had me wondering...
as..the single pins in those seat are what most scrappers are now..
I did do a google search to see if any of the china sellers were selling em..
and..what I found..was really scary..
I did not find the sets yet..
but,I found a ton of LE pins that should sell for 25-30[specialized Hanukkahs]
that they say are new on card for 7 bucks.
I think I am going to order one to see..
if my expensive collection..is filled with scrappers.


----------



## debranator

Piglet99645 said:


> OK I think I am starting to get the hang of this.
> 
> So I would guess this is a scrapper?  http://myworld.ebay.com/pham322/
> 
> Tons of pins (not sold in lots, tho) at very low "buy it now" prices.... ?
> 
> Similar question re: http://myworld.ebay.com/disneypinpros/ but her "buy it now" prices plus shipping seem a little more realistic.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your thoughts.  This is fun.


ok..I would not buy from pinpros..as they all seem to be scrappers.
the other one..
is interesting..it is obvious that they trade in the parks..
they have mainly scrappers..
but..they do have some real on card pins for silly prices.
I say silly...
as pins that are currently in the park for 14...
are priced from 4-7...new on card..
yet,strangely..
a complete set of the same animal kingdom pins...
is overpriced.
If they did not ignore their buyers..
and give em nasty retorts..
I would definitely buy a pin..to see if they are what they say they are.
i am referring to the on card pins...


----------



## carebee21

debranator said:


> Yes,you are right on that..
> and..I knew about the 10 year pins..
> those were behind the kingdom..[employee store]
> but,there they were 10 bucks.
> it was the others that had me wondering...
> as..the single pins in those seat are what most scrappers are now..
> I did do a google search to see if any of the china sellers were selling em..
> and..what I found..was really scary..
> I did not find the sets yet..
> but,I found a ton of LE pins that should sell for 25-30[specialized Hanukkahs]
> that they say are new on card for 7 bucks.
> I think I am going to order one to see..
> if my expensive collection..is filled with scrappers.



I've seen the other sets she's selling in either of the two stores though, not just the 2010 ones, I just don't remember exactly how much they were, since we didn't buy them. 

As far as the LE pins, is this what you found?  http://going24-7.com/pins/disney_pins_le.html  I've been looking at this site for a couple weeks now, and I'm sure they're not real, but it still has peaked my curiousity!


----------



## alizesmom

Thanks for the hint on toomanypostcards4me. I just got a pin from her for a song (and I don't carry a tune). I'll try to remember to let you all know if I got a good one.


----------



## debranator

carebee21 said:


> I've seen the other sets she's selling in either of the two stores though, not just the 2010 ones, I just don't remember exactly how much they were, since we didn't buy them.
> 
> As far as the LE pins, is this what you found?  http://going24-7.com/pins/disney_pins_le.html  I've been looking at this site for a couple weeks now, and I'm sure they're not real, but it still has peaked my curiousity!



no..that is not the site..
but,judging by their prices..
I would assume they are real.
the place I found[I would have to re search it to find it again..
has a 30-40 buck hanukkah pin..for 7 bucks.
the place you found has an 11 buck one for 14.
so..I would guess that the site you found has real stuff.


----------



## carebee21

debranator said:


> no..that is not the site..
> but,judging by their prices..
> I would assume they are real.
> the place I found[I would have to re search it to find it again..
> has a 30-40 buck hanukkah pin..for 7 bucks.
> the place you found has an 11 buck one for 14.
> so..I would guess that the site you found has real stuff.



Hmm...Interesting.  Although their stuff is 50% off the price they have listed, which is why I thought they were priced too low for some of them.... Maybe I'll have to buy a few and see


----------



## debranator

carebee21 said:


> Hmm...Interesting.  Although their stuff is 50% off the price they have listed, which is why I thought they were priced too low for some of them.... Maybe I'll have to buy a few and see



never pay attention to the listed prices..check em against ebay


----------



## earthfaries

Piglet99645 said:


> OK I think I am starting to get the hang of this.
> 
> So I would guess this is a scrapper?  http://myworld.ebay.com/pham322/
> 
> Tons of pins (not sold in lots, tho) at very low "buy it now" prices.... ?
> 
> Similar question re: http://myworld.ebay.com/disneypinpros/ but her "buy it now" prices plus shipping seem a little more realistic.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your thoughts.  This is fun.



Thinking a pin is a scrapper just because it is cheap is the dumbest thing I've ever heard. Going solely by the price to judge is a pin is real or not?  Come on!  You don't know where they get their pins, or who the get them from or how cheap they get them!  There are obviously places because there are a lot of sellers selling new pins on eBay for great prices now.

I am a pin collector and buy LOTS and LOTS of pins on eBay, and I've dealt with lots of sellers.

I also trade pins locally at the parks, and with other traders so I think I know a good deal about pins.

The seller you posted a link to, pham322, sells legit pins.  I have purchased from them a lot.  The first time I purchased from them it was for vinylmation pins, the Holiday 2 series.  I have to admit I was skeptical at first, as the prices were good.

The pins came and they were real.  I then ordered the chasers to the Animal Kingdom set, and they came new on the card, and were perfect. 

So, anyway, I just wanted to defend that seller since I've personally enjoyed their low prices, and gotten the real thing from them 

Another seller who I buy from ALL the time is funmamas.  I know that she is on the "bad" sellers list, but that was from 2009 

She mostly sells new pins ON THE CARD at SUPER prices, and just like pham322, I rely on her for great pins I don't want to pay full price for at the parks.  

And as for her having "scrappers" ... I buy brand new, in the unopened pack with the price sticker on it booster packs for around 12.99 each.  A super price for REAL traders


----------



## debranator

earthfaries said:


> Thinking a pin is a scrapper just because it is cheap is the dumbest thing I've ever heard. Going solely by the price to judge is a pin is real or not?  Come on!  You don't know where they get their pins, or who the get them from or how cheap they get them!  There are obviously places because there are a lot of sellers selling new pins on eBay for great prices now.
> 
> I am a pin collector and buy LOTS and LOTS of pins on eBay, and I've dealt with lots of sellers.
> 
> I also trade pins locally at the parks, and with other traders so I think I know a good deal about pins.
> 
> The seller you posted a link to, pham322, sells legit pins.  I have purchased from them a lot.  The first time I purchased from them it was for vinylmation pins, the Holiday 2 series.  I have to admit I was skeptical at first, as the prices were good.
> 
> The pins came and they were real.  I then ordered the chasers to the Animal Kingdom set, and they came new on the card, and were perfect.
> 
> So, anyway, I just wanted to defend that seller since I've personally enjoyed their low prices, and gotten the real thing from them
> 
> Another seller who I buy from ALL the time is funmamas.  I know that she is on the "bad" sellers list, but that was from 2009
> 
> She mostly sells new pins ON THE CARD at SUPER prices, and just like pham322, I rely on her for great pins I don't want to pay full price for at the parks.
> 
> And as for her having "scrappers" ... I buy brand new, in the unopened pack with the price sticker on it booster packs for around 12.99 each.  A super price for REAL traders



you know what they say...
about...
"if people had the same opinions..there would not be horse racing?"

I looked at your reports..they are WONDERFUL!
I did the same thing last year.
I packed us all up from NYC  
and moved here.
I do not know where 4 corners is though..
is it close to me..?
I am in west winter garden...near windermere.
I go to the parks all the time also..
and..would love to have a pal to fight with.


----------



## earthfaries

debranator said:


> you know what they say...
> about...
> "if people had the same opinions..there would not be horse racing?"
> 
> I looked at your reports..they are WONDERFUL!
> I did the same thing last year.
> I packed us all up from NYC
> and moved here.
> I do not know where 4 corners is though..
> is it close to me..?
> I am in west winter garden...near windermere.
> I go to the parks all the time also..
> and..would love to have a pal to fight with.



Never heard that one, lol.  

Thanks for the compliments on the reports, it was fun doing it  

Four Corners is not near Windermere or Winter Garden, it's on 192 & US 27, about 6 miles from WDW on 192.  

We try and visit the parks as much as possible, when it's not hot or busy


----------



## Piglet99645

earthfaries said:


> Thinking a pin is a scrapper just because it is cheap is the dumbest thing I've ever heard. ......
> 
> And as for her having "scrappers" ... I buy brand new, in the unopened pack with the price sticker on it booster packs for around 12.99 each.  A super price for REAL traders



Wow.  I only heard of pin trading about three days ago, and I've already said the dumbest thing ever heard!  That must be a new record for me.


----------



## earthfaries

Piglet99645 said:


> Wow.  I only heard of pin trading about three days ago, and I've already said the dumbest thing ever heard!  That must be a new record for me.



I wasn't directing that comment to you personally.  I know how much pins cost, and if I bought every pin I wanted at Disney regular price it would be thousands of dollars.  I'm sure these sellers spend their time finding good deals, and buying in bulk wholesale, to give us the opportunity to buy the pins we love at prices we can afford, and we are judging them and not buying from them, just because they are giving us a good price!

I for one appreciate the sellers I buy from, two of who I've named above, and I do get upset reading hurtful comments about them from people who are judging them and aren't even correct in their assumptions!

These "opinions" on this thread are hurting lots of people.  It's hurting the good sellers on eBay who were marked as bad even up to 2 years ago because 1 person said they got a fake.

It's hurting people like YOU who have just learned about pin trading and are coming to this thread and reading these "opinions" and are now hesitant or scared to buy pins at a great deal, and I don't want it to hurt me, the buyer, of pins I know are real, from sellers I KNOW are good.

I personally don't need those sellers to charge almost full retail, or double the price to prove to me they are real


----------



## debranator

earthfaries said:


> I wasn't directing that comment to you personally.  I know how much pins cost, and if I bought every pin I wanted at Disney regular price it would be thousands of dollars.  I'm sure these sellers spend their time finding good deals, and buying in bulk wholesale, to give us the opportunity to buy the pins we love at prices we can afford, and we are judging them and not buying from them, just because they are giving us a good price!
> 
> I for one appreciate the sellers I buy from, two of who I've named above, and I do get upset reading hurtful comments about them from people who are judging them and aren't even correct in their assumptions!
> 
> These "opinions" on this thread are hurting lots of people.  It's hurting the good sellers on eBay who were marked as bad even up to 2 years ago because 1 person said they got a fake.
> 
> It's hurting people like YOU who have just learned about pin trading and are coming to this thread and reading these "opinions" and are now hesitant or scared to buy pins at a great deal, and I don't want it to hurt me, the buyer, of pins I know are real, from sellers I KNOW are good.
> 
> I personally don't need those sellers to charge almost full retail, or double the price to prove to me they are real
> [/QUOTE
> but, a lot of these sellers..sell fake pins..along with real pins..
> you have just been lucky..not to have gotten any.
> I do trade pins all the time..
> and will not list or sell...
> many of the same ones that the above sellers have,
> because I know they are fake.
> ps..you are not one of these sellers..are you?
> so..back to your trip reports...
> I am going to keep reading them...
> I think that you are..magical.[even if we differ in our opinions]
> do you shop behind the kingdom?
> I am going tomorrow..
> I heard they got in some pins.


----------



## Piglet99645

earthfaries said:


> I wasn't directing that comment to you personally.



OH.  You quoted me directly, so you see my confusion.

I have found this thread very educational, and I hope someone takes your input and puts it on the first page.... because it sounds like you have had good experiences with several sellers who are not listed.

Thank you for your input.


----------



## earthfaries

debranator said:


> earthfaries said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't directing that comment to you personally.  I know how much pins cost, and if I bought every pin I wanted at Disney regular price it would be thousands of dollars.  I'm sure these sellers spend their time finding good deals, and buying in bulk wholesale, to give us the opportunity to buy the pins we love at prices we can afford, and we are judging them and not buying from them, just because they are giving us a good price!
> 
> I for one appreciate the sellers I buy from, two of who I've named above, and I do get upset reading hurtful comments about them from people who are judging them and aren't even correct in their assumptions!
> 
> These "opinions" on this thread are hurting lots of people.  It's hurting the good sellers on eBay who were marked as bad even up to 2 years ago because 1 person said they got a fake.
> 
> It's hurting people like YOU who have just learned about pin trading and are coming to this thread and reading these "opinions" and are now hesitant or scared to buy pins at a great deal, and I don't want it to hurt me, the buyer, of pins I know are real, from sellers I KNOW are good.
> 
> I personally don't need those sellers to charge almost full retail, or double the price to prove to me they are real
> [/QUOTE
> but, a lot of these sellers..sell fake pins..along with real pins..
> you have just been lucky..not to have gotten any.
> I do trade pins all the time..
> and will not list or sell...
> many of the same ones that the above sellers have,
> because I know they are fake.
> ps..you are not one of these sellers..are you?
> so..back to your trip reports...
> I am going to keep reading them...
> I think that you are..magical.[even if we differ in our opinions]
> do you shop behind the kingdom?
> I am going tomorrow..
> I heard they got in some pins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is behind the kingdom?  Is it a Cast store?
> 
> I buy most of my pins that I don't get from eBay from the Pin Hut in DTD.  I just bought the Cinderella Piece of Movie History pins last night, and I love the new D series from here, and DL.
> 
> Glad you're enjoying the TR , and no, I'm not a seller, as stated in my moving report I am in childcare, have been for the past 14 years
> 
> Do you sell on eBay?  I'm always looking for great new sellers!
Click to expand...


----------



## earthfaries

Piglet99645 said:


> OH.  You quoted me directly, so you see my confusion.
> 
> I have found this thread very educational, and I hope someone takes your input and puts it on the first page.... because it sounds like you have had good experiences with several sellers who are not listed.
> 
> Thank you for your input.



I quoted you because you posted a link to a seller I buy from, and my post was mainly about that seller.

I hope so too ~ that is the point of this thread right ?


----------



## debranator

earthfaries said:


> debranator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is behind the kingdom?  Is it a Cast store?
> 
> I buy most of my pins that I don't get from eBay from the Pin Hut in DTD.  I just bought the Cinderella Piece of Movie History pins last night, and I love the new D series from here, and DL.
> 
> Glad you're enjoying the TR , and no, I'm not a seller, as stated in my moving report I am in childcare, have been for the past 14 years
> 
> Do you sell on eBay?  I'm always looking for great new sellers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a cast store..
> the leftover park stuff goes there.
> call me..we can go together...
> pm me for my number.
> I also buy a lot at the pin hut..
> but, mostly ap and dvc pins to sell...
> as..they are the only ones..that the pin hustlers cannot undervalue.
> I did not finish your trip reports...yet..
> so..I did not notice what you said you did for a living.
> I make my living selling on ebay...
> and since I moved here..
> I am selling a lot of Disney.
> But..to make money..
> I sort of specialize in harder to find pins,vinylmations and other things that are not on ebay..
> for half of my cost..
> even with the pap discount.
> i have branched out into something new on ebay.
> I have always been the kind of seller that does not have the best prices..but..has the best service.
> so..I am also making a living as a Disney personal shopper.
> I search for stuff that collectors want..and cannot get as they do not live near the park.
> I know their names..and..I know the kinds of things they like..
> so..I buy em for em.
> I have to make money..so my prices are not the best..
> but..who else will search every store at every park for you?
> then buy it...
> and..email you the pics..so that you can then decide if you want it?
> and..then..wraps every package in fancy tissue..and includes free theme park maps and such?
> so..I found a niche.
> do you have a premium pass?
> you get a 20 % discount with one.
Click to expand...


----------



## Piglet99645

Earthfairies (or anyone).

Can you recommend a seller that will sell a "lot" of pins that would be a fairly safe purchase?  At this point, quantity over quality is kind of what I'm going for, but I don't want $100% crap.  My kids are still really too young to appreciate the "collectors" angle of this...


----------



## pixiewings71

Piglet99645 said:


> OK I think I am starting to get the hang of this.
> 
> So I would guess this is a scrapper?  http://myworld.ebay.com/pham322/
> 
> Tons of pins (not sold in lots, tho) at very low "buy it now" prices.... ?
> 
> Similar question re: http://myworld.ebay.com/disneypinpros/ but her "buy it now" prices plus shipping seem a little more realistic.
> 
> Thanks in advance for all your thoughts.  This is fun.



Looking at both of these....I would buy from Pham, even before I read what earthfairies had posted I had clicked watch on a few of these auctions.   I wouldn't make the snap judgement of a seller like Pham having all scrappers, I would absolutely buy from them before making that assumption...but then most of MY FB is from me buying pins, not simply looking at the auctions, that's why I haven't been as vocal here lately, I haven't been going to DL once a month so I haven't needed to buy traders.   I'm going to buy a few from Pham and come back and give my thoughts.  Propins tho, that one makes me nervous...again, I'm going to get a few pins and give my thoughts but my honest feelings are scrappers...how else can they list a lot of 25 pins for 99 cents.......my gut is screaming "too cheap, run away" but I'll see what I can get the lot for and see what my impressions are...yes I will also bid on a few singles.  



carebee21 said:


> I've seen the other sets she's selling in either of the two stores though, not just the 2010 ones, I just don't remember exactly how much they were, since we didn't buy them.
> 
> As far as the LE pins, is this what you found?  http://going24-7.com/pins/disney_pins_le.html  I've been looking at this site for a couple weeks now, and I'm sure they're not real, but it still has peaked my curiousity!



Ohhhh that site looks interesting...I've bookmarked it, I'll be going back for more research later.  



alizesmom said:


> Thanks for the hint on toomanypostcards4me. I just got a pin from her for a song (and I don't carry a tune). I'll try to remember to let you all know if I got a good one.



I won 4 pins from toomanypostcards4me last night....I'll be giving a report when I get them, I tried for more than 4 but was outbid at the last second.  



earthfaries said:


> Thinking a pin is a scrapper just because it is cheap is the dumbest thing I've ever heard. Going solely by the price to judge is a pin is real or not?  Come on!  You don't know where they get their pins, or who the get them from or how cheap they get them!  There are obviously places because there are a lot of sellers selling new pins on eBay for great prices now.
> 
> I am a pin collector and buy LOTS and LOTS of pins on eBay, and I've dealt with lots of sellers.
> 
> I also trade pins locally at the parks, and with other traders so I think I know a good deal about pins.
> 
> The seller you posted a link to, pham322, sells legit pins.  I have purchased from them a lot.  The first time I purchased from them it was for vinylmation pins, the Holiday 2 series.  I have to admit I was skeptical at first, as the prices were good.
> 
> The pins came and they were real.  I then ordered the chasers to the Animal Kingdom set, and they came new on the card, and were perfect.
> 
> So, anyway, I just wanted to defend that seller since I've personally enjoyed their low prices, and gotten the real thing from them
> 
> Another seller who I buy from ALL the time is funmamas.  I know that she is on the "bad" sellers list, but that was from 2009
> 
> She mostly sells new pins ON THE CARD at SUPER prices, and just like pham322, I rely on her for great pins I don't want to pay full price for at the parks.
> 
> And as for her having "scrappers" ... I buy brand new, in the unopened pack with the price sticker on it booster packs for around 12.99 each.  A super price for REAL traders



Thanks for the FB on funmamas and pham......I really appreciate it.   I also agree that you can't make this determination based on pictures or prices....it's always best to buy from the seller yourself and then give FB.   Unfortunately the owner of this thread has sort of disappeared, he's not around as much as he was when he started this thread so yes, the first page is sorely outdated....I am also unemployed and not buying pins for fun right now so I can't really give good opinions, I wanted to start a new thread but I feel funny doing so without actually buying the pins......



Piglet99645 said:


> Wow.  I only heard of pin trading about three days ago, and I've already said the dumbest thing ever heard!  That must be a new record for me.



I knew earthfairies wasn't directing that at you personally as soon as I read it, don't feel bad, you didn't say anything dumb.   You just are new and you just don't know...   This thread is to hopefully help new traders find good pins to trade and not scrappers...unfortunately it's old so it's not really doing what it was meant to do when it was first started.  



Piglet99645 said:


> Earthfairies (or anyone).
> 
> Can you recommend a seller that will sell a "lot" of pins that would be a fairly safe purchase?  At this point, quantity over quality is kind of what I'm going for, but I don't want $100% crap.  My kids are still really too young to appreciate the "collectors" angle of this...



I bought lots from Pinderellas_castle....they were 100% legit as far as I could tell...she sold me a lot of 50 for $80 and she shipped to my hotel, yes that's cheap but they were good pins.   I had to message her and ask her to make up a lot for me tho, she didn't have any lots listed on her eBay store page.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

In regards to pricing, I've wondered if any of these items are stolen.  With sets and pins on cards so cheap, what do you think?


----------



## carebee21

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> In regards to pricing, I've wondered if any of these items are stolen.  With sets and pins on cards so cheap, what do you think?



That's my concern when I see newer pins on the card.  You can only get them so cheap and people are selling them for less than cost.....  I also worry with whether they trade with newbies and have them go into the gift shop and buy them pins, only to trade them garbage, and sell the new pins on ebay..... 

So, for example, since Pham322 is already being discussed, they have this pin for sale: http://cgi.ebay.com/Disney-Pin-2011...746?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e61f4893a

It retails for $10.95.  They are selling it for $6 and $3.00 shipping charge.  Let's just assume that the $3.00 covers the actual shipping cost, bubble wrap and envelope, ebay fees and paypal fees.  Even if the seller is a cast member and gets 30-35% off ( I can't remember what they actually get, but I think that's the highest percentage?), they're still paying $7.xx plus tax for the pin.  So how are they making money???


----------



## debranator

carebee21 said:


> That's my concern when I see newer pins on the card.  You can only get them so cheap and people are selling them for less than cost.....  I also worry with whether they trade with newbies and have them go into the gift shop and buy them pins, only to trade them garbage, and sell the new pins on ebay.....
> 
> So, for example, since Pham322 is already being discussed, they have this pin for sale: http://cgi.ebay.com/Disney-Pin-2011...746?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e61f4893a
> 
> It retails for $10.95.  They are selling it for $6 and $3.00 shipping charge.  Let's just assume that the $3.00 covers the actual shipping cost, bubble wrap and envelope, ebay fees and paypal fees.  Even if the seller is a cast member and gets 30-35% off ( I can't remember what they actually get, but I think that's the highest percentage?), they're still paying $7.xx plus tax for the pin.  So how are they making money???



That is what I have been saying all along/
it makes no sense...
not the pins..that just came out.
and..the 3 bucks does not include the shipping and all the fees..
figure it to be about 70 cents more.
The only answer I came up with..outside just plain stealing..
is that these folks are the epcot pin sharks..
you know the ones that make tourists buy them brand new le pins in exchange for a 2 buck cm pin.
edit..wow!
I did not see the top of your note.
you said it first..it may be the pin sharks.
ps..I forgot..
here is  a good seller I have bought from before..and if you get lucky..you can get a good deal...http://shop.ebay.com/gitanoman/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=200


----------



## pixiewings71

carebee21 said:


> That's my concern when I see newer pins on the card.  You can only get them so cheap and people are selling them for less than cost.....  I also worry with whether they trade with newbies and have them go into the gift shop and buy them pins, only to trade them garbage, and sell the new pins on ebay.....
> 
> So, for example, since Pham322 is already being discussed, they have this pin for sale: http://cgi.ebay.com/Disney-Pin-2011...746?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e61f4893a
> 
> It retails for $10.95.  They are selling it for $6 and $3.00 shipping charge.  Let's just assume that the $3.00 covers the actual shipping cost, bubble wrap and envelope, ebay fees and paypal fees.  Even if the seller is a cast member and gets 30-35% off ( I can't remember what they actually get, but I think that's the highest percentage?), they're still paying $7.xx plus tax for the pin.  So how are they making money???



Well, if they are using rewards then really they are paying nothing out of pocket...but yes, IMO it's likely that they are one of the sharks (nanub anyone) who tells people to "go buy x pin for a trade" and then they are listing that pin on eBay and making money on it.  I mean that's what I assume when I see things like that....but that's just MY assumption and it could be totally wrong, I don't know that seller, I've never bought from them, even if I had I still wouldn't know where or how they got the pin in question......it's just a guess as to what the "real" situation is....you know what I mean.....and NO $3 will not cover the shipping charges....when I sell on eBay and do shipments via USPS, the charges are a minimum of $5, that's not including wrapping materials either.  It's ridiculous and honestly, that's part of why I don't sell a lot on eBay, the shipping charges are just ridiculous.....



debranator said:


> That is what I have been saying all along/
> it makes no sense...
> not the pins..that just came out.
> and..the 3 bucks does not include the shipping and all the fees..
> figure it to be about 70 cents more.
> The only answer I came up with..outside just plain stealing..
> is that these folks are the epcot pin sharks..
> you know the ones that make tourists buy them brand new le pins in exchange for a 2 buck cm pin.
> edit..wow!
> I did not see the top of your note.
> you said it first..it may be the pin sharks.
> ps..I forgot..
> here is  a good seller I have bought from before..and if you get lucky..you can get a good deal...http://shop.ebay.com/gitanoman/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=200



I've purchased from gitanoman many times and have always been very happy with what I've received.


----------



## debranator

pixiewings71 said:


> Well, if they are using rewards then really they are paying nothing out of pocket...but yes, IMO it's likely that they are one of the sharks (nanub anyone) who tells people to "go buy x pin for a trade" and then they are listing that pin on eBay and making money on it.  I mean that's what I assume when I see things like that....but that's just MY assumption and it could be totally wrong, I don't know that seller, I've never bought from them, even if I had I still wouldn't know where or how they got the pin in question......it's just a guess as to what the "real" situation is....you know what I mean.....and NO $3 will not cover the shipping charges....when I sell on eBay and do shipments via USPS, the charges are a minimum of $5, that's not including wrapping materials either.  It's ridiculous and honestly, that's part of why I don't sell a lot on eBay, the shipping charges are just ridiculous.....
> girl..you are paying too much for shipping...
> I can ship about 6 -10 pins..wrapped in bubble and tissue...
> with maps..and other freebies..
> and shipped in a 12X14" padded envelope..
> for about 2.65..
> most pins cost about 2 to ship.
> when I said about 3.60..
> I was including the fees.
> I also print all my postage online..
> and..have them picked up at my door..
> email me..
> and I will tell you how to ship cheaper..with the usps.


----------



## pixiewings71

debranator said:


> girl..you are paying too much for shipping...
> I can ship about 6 -10 pins..wrapped in bubble and tissue...
> with maps..and other freebies..
> and shipped in a 12X14" padded envelope..
> for about 2.65..
> most pins cost about 2 to ship.
> when I said about 3.60..
> I was including the fees.
> I also print all my postage online..
> and..have them picked up at my door..
> email me..
> and I will tell you how to ship cheaper..with the usps.



Well it could be that I always use the option with a tracking number...I don't know but I do know that at minimum I'm paying $5 to ship, and that can be either one pin or up to 7, that's the most I've shipped at one time.  I don't do the pick up option, I usually just drop the packages off as I pass by the PO. I emailed you. 

ETA I won a few auction on eBay the past couple of days, I won 4 pins from toomanypostcards4me and I won a few individual pins and a small lot of 25 from disneypinpros.  I will post my thoughts when I get both shipments, I've paid for the pins from postcards but they haven't been shipped yet, I am waiting for pinpros to send me a combined invoice.


----------



## debranator

pixiewings71 said:


> Well it could be that I always use the option with a tracking number...I don't know but I do know that at minimum I'm paying $5 to ship, and that can be either one pin or up to 7, that's the most I've shipped at one time.  I don't do the pick up option, I usually just drop the packages off as I pass by the PO. I emailed you.
> 
> ETA I won a few auction on eBay the past couple of days, I won 4 pins from toomanypostcards4me and I won a few individual pins and a small lot of 25 from disneypinpros.  I will post my thoughts when I get both shipments, I've paid for the pins from postcards but they haven't been shipped yet, I am waiting for pinpros to send me a combined invoice.



girl..of course  you ALWAYS have to have a tracking number when selling on ebay.
of course the price is including that..
ps...I wrote you


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Nannub/parrotandpins in no longer a registered user on ebay.  Maybe this board helped shut him down.  As well as Disney taking the tables away at DTD.


----------



## earthfaries

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> Nannub/parrotandpins in no longer a registered user on ebay.  Maybe this board helped shut him down.  As well as Disney taking the tables away at DTD.



That's true, but can't they start up again with a different name?

I haven't seen him at DTD since Oct. '09~ since they took the tables away.  I never see him at any pin trading nights, or shows anymore either.  Must have completely given up on pins (trading and selling).

They do still have the pin trading tables at Epcot though you know, and there are still sharks frequenting them ... mixed in with some awesome folks too.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Last year, I was able to trade with a couple at EPCOT that helped me add to my DeeBee collection.  I traded pins of similar value.  They did have a vinylmation pin I traded for that turned out to be a scrapper.  I didn't notice until I left the table.  I miss the tables at DTD.  The tables were an opportuinty to meet others and see if they had a pin I might need to complete a collection.  I trade one for one and will not buy any pins for the ability to trade.  I also try and trade pins of similar value.


----------



## pixiewings71

I will say that yes, I have done the "go buy a pin for this one" deal before, not that I've told someone to do it but that I've purchased a pin for a pin I wanted....I don't do it often and I don't do it if the pin I want was $9.95 and the pin they want is more than $12.95 (I refuse to go higher than $3 over what the original pin price was) but I've done it and it's worked out fine for me...I got really lucky (what I consider lucky anyway) once when a lady had a Jessica Rabbit I'd been looking for, she asked me to go buy her ANY LE pin in the store, I said "any? because this one was only $11.95 originally" she said "any, even if it's $9.95" so off I went, bought an LE for $9.95 and she took the trade.  She did say she wanted a Haunted Mansion LE but it was any HM LE for the JR LE, I thought that was great and was super excited to be able to make that trade.


----------



## debranator

pixiewings71 said:


> I will say that yes, I have done the "go buy a pin for this one" deal before, not that I've told someone to do it but that I've purchased a pin for a pin I wanted....I don't do it often and I don't do it if the pin I want was $9.95 and the pin they want is more than $12.95 (I refuse to go higher than $3 over what the original pin price was) but I've done it and it's worked out fine for me...I got really lucky (what I consider lucky anyway) once when a lady had a Jessica Rabbit I'd been looking for, she asked me to go buy her ANY LE pin in the store, I said "any? because this one was only $11.95 originally" she said "any, even if it's $9.95" so off I went, bought an LE for $9.95 and she took the trade.  She did say she wanted a Haunted Mansion LE but it was any HM LE for the JR LE, I thought that was great and was super excited to be able to make that trade.


Pix,I too once got a decent trade out of them..
and..I was once almost terribly ripped off at a trading event.
but, would NEVER go buy them a pin..on principle.
They are really shady and should never be encouraged.
It is not us that I worry about..
it is what they do to young families that gets me really annoyed.
I have seen it and it is penny pinching and disgusting.
I have handed the kids free pins to trade when I see that they are about to get their parents suckered.
and..if they keep up their bull...they will be banned from epcot also.
they already got the pin board..
that was always there..
all day long..
removed..
and now it comes out twice a day..
why?
Because they stalked it.
I just believe that you can make money without..suckering folks.
I have seen 2 of em..
heavy couples in those motorized wheelchairs..
stalking the DTD pin store..
just last week..
and pulling out tourists..to sucker.


----------



## earthfaries

I steer clear of the sharks, ever since we moved here, and my son got taken advantage of by one.  

I did buy about 75.00 worth of Flower and Garden Festival pins for a trader last year visiting from Disneyland.  She had a few complete sets of REAL Disneyland Hidden Mickeys, and she wanted about 25.00 worth of pins (or 2 LEs) for each set.

I did not get taken advantage of, and was glad to help her get the pins she wanted, for pins I wanted 

You can tell a shark...

I bought fantasy pins on eBay that show a picture of a spray can, with a shark on it wearing a pin lanyard with pins, and big teeth, and it say's "Pin Shark Repellent"  It's awesome, my kids and I wear them to every pin trading event


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

That makes me  that the pin board at EPCOT only comes out twice day.  Do you know the times?  I'll use the information for future reference.  I have heard in the past adults could only look at it for 30 seconds, or something like that.  Maybe this was an earlier move to rid sharks.


----------



## ajh88

debranator said:


> most important..
> see if the seller communicates BEFORE you buy.
> DO NOT ask lots of scrapper questions to a higher end pin seller...
> Why?
> Because a smart one will block you..
> thinking..you are one of those that sees a fake pin behind every bush and that you could destroy their feedback.
> But,ask them where they got it....
> and..just read your responses...
> If a seller responds with.."we"..be a little careful..
> I do not buy from those..that cannot say.."I"...
> as...
> if there is a concern..it is always the "we" part.that messed up..
> and not them.
> A good answer from a seller..
> would be something like:
> I bought them in.....wherever...
> or...I live near the park....
> or...I had these lying around the house...
> a bad one..
> is a stock answer.



I have to disagree with this advice ever so slightly.  I'll start by saying the only Disney pins I've ever sold on ebay were ones that my DH acquired while he was a CM at The Disney Store and we sold those almost a decade ago.  FWIW, we sold pin sets of his for quite a lot of money and he had acquired them for little or next to nothing...waiting for clearance and using his discount back in the day...started all auctions at 99 cents and let them go.  Nowadays, I'd probably be accused of selling them as scrappers...

Anywho, I do sell a lot of other random stuff on ebay and I answer ALL of my messages with "we" because most times it is my husband's junk that I am selling (hence, we).  I sometimes rely on him to take photos or give me more information about things I don't know as much about (like his vintage Star Wars toys or something).  You may be correct in terms of pin sellers, but I would not tell people that as a matter of rule you should become wary when a person uses "we" in an email response.  

I also have to comment on themuchnessofdisney...I just bought one set from her and am very pleased with the transaction.  I didn't see any of the information here before I bought (just that she wasn't on the front page) so I only purchased one set for around $15 (free shipping) to test her out.  I'm thinking of maybe buying some more from her before our next trip.  

Honestly, I'm a little appalled by the veiled accusations surrounding her...I understand that avid pin collectors feel very passionate about scrappers (and now that I know about them, I'm ever vigilant about avoiding sellers that sell them - I would rather pay $2-3 for a pin and have it be real than 25 cents for a scrapper).  I also understand the curiosity about how she can sell pins cheaply or seemingly at a loss.  I don't know her methods, but I do know that some of the speculation (stealing gift card numbers, participating in other shady methods of gift card acquisition, etc.??) feels a little out of bounds and unwarranted to me.  I can think of several different scenarios where people can legitimately acquire gift cards to use for pin purchases, none of them illegal OR shady.

I have no attachment to that seller other than making a single purchase from her...but sometimes I think the speculation goes a bit too far.  

Just my humble opinion...I've gotten a lot of great information from this thread (pixie in particular - thanks!) and I've taken it to heart.  I appreciate the information and the education!  

ETA:  I also purchased several single pins and one Nightmare Before Christmas pack from beekerlg (green seller on 1st page).  I'm happy with all of the pins I received, however, in looking through her auctions I did avoid any single pins that had scrapper alerts on Pin Pics.  I like that she lists the Pin Pics number in her auctions - made it super easy to check them!  I'm not saying she was selling scrappers...just that some of her pins had scrapper alerts on them (then again, I guess it seems MOST pins should have that alert nowadays).  It was a good transaction, I paid on average $2.50 per pin, and although I had to purchase them individually (not in a lot) she combined shipping so I paid $6 to ship about 15 or so pins, including one "set" on a large card.


----------



## debranator

earthfaries said:


> I steer clear of the sharks, ever since we moved here, and my son got taken advantage of by one.
> 
> I did buy about 75.00 worth of Flower and Garden Festival pins for a trader last year visiting from Disneyland.  She had a few complete sets of REAL Disneyland Hidden Mickeys, and she wanted about 25.00 worth of pins (or 2 LEs) for each set.
> 
> I did not get taken advantage of, and was glad to help her get the pins she wanted, for pins I wanted
> 
> You can tell a shark...
> 
> I bought fantasy pins on eBay that show a picture of a spray can, with a shark on it wearing a pin lanyard with pins, and big teeth, and it say's "Pin Shark Repellent"  It's awesome, my kids and I wear them to every pin trading event



Girl..I WANT one of those!


----------



## debranator

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> That makes me  that the pin board at EPCOT only comes out twice day.  Do you know the times?  I'll use the information for future reference.  I have heard in the past adults could only look at it for 30 seconds, or something like that.  Maybe this was an earlier move to rid sharks.



the times change..of course.
there is no particular time at this point...due to the sharks.
I DID find another interesting trading area the other night though.
it was strange to me as I had never before seen it.
the little pin cart..near E street in DTD...
there was a girl there with a pin book..
FULL of decent pins.
It was quite surprising as most cm books are filled with garbage recently.


----------



## debranator

ajh88 said:


> I have to disagree with this advice ever so slightly.  I'll start by saying the only Disney pins I've ever sold on ebay were ones that my DH acquired while he was a CM at The Disney Store and we sold those almost a decade ago.  FWIW, we sold pin sets of his for quite a lot of money and he had acquired them for little or next to nothing...waiting for clearance and using his discount back in the day...started all auctions at 99 cents and let them go.  Nowadays, I'd probably be accused of selling them as scrappers...
> 
> Anywho, I do sell a lot of other random stuff on ebay and I answer ALL of my messages with "we" because most times it is my husband's junk that I am selling (hence, we).  I sometimes rely on him to take photos or give me more information about things I don't know as much about (like his vintage Star Wars toys or something).  You may be correct in terms of pin sellers, but I would not tell people that as a matter of rule you should become wary when a person uses "we" in an email response.
> 
> I also have to comment on themuchnessofdisney...I just bought one set from her and am very pleased with the transaction.  I didn't see any of the information here before I bought (just that she wasn't on the front page) so I only purchased one set for around $15 (free shipping) to test her out.  I'm thinking of maybe buying some more from her before our next trip.
> 
> Honestly, I'm a little appalled by the veiled accusations surrounding her...I understand that avid pin collectors feel very passionate about scrappers (and now that I know about them, I'm ever vigilant about avoiding sellers that sell them - I would rather pay $2-3 for a pin and have it be real than 25 cents for a scrapper).  I also understand the curiosity about how she can sell pins cheaply or seemingly at a loss.  I don't know her methods, but I do know that some of the speculation (stealing gift card numbers, participating in other shady methods of gift card acquisition, etc.??) feels a little out of bounds and unwarranted to me.  I can think of several different scenarios where people can legitimately acquire gift cards to use for pin purchases, none of them illegal OR shady.
> 
> I have no attachment to that seller other than making a single purchase from her...but sometimes I think the speculation goes a bit too far.
> 
> Just my humble opinion...I've gotten a lot of great information from this thread (pixie in particular - thanks!) and I've taken it to heart.  I appreciate the information and the education!
> 
> ETA:  I also purchased several single pins and one Nightmare Before Christmas pack from beekerlg (green seller on 1st page).  I'm happy with all of the pins I received, however, in looking through her auctions I did avoid any single pins that had scrapper alerts on Pin Pics.  I like that she lists the Pin Pics number in her auctions - made it super easy to check them!  I'm not saying she was selling scrappers...just that some of her pins had scrapper alerts on them (then again, I guess it seems MOST pins should have that alert nowadays).  It was a good transaction, I paid on average $2.50 per pin, and although I had to purchase them individually (not in a lot) she combined shipping so I paid $6 to ship about 15 or so pins, including one "set" on a large card.



Hi there....
as for 99. cent auctions..
that is different..
I LOVE 99 cent auctions...
it is the sellers that sell them cheaply with "buy it nows" that concern me.
as for the "we" thing...
that is my personal opinion...
I do not buy from sellers that say.."we"..
unless..it is as you said...
there is a reason for the "we" and it is spelled out in the listing.
Too many sellers on the bay act as if they are giant businesses...
and..that is the "we" that bothers me..
not the spouse.
as for the gift card thing...
if you know of a way to get thousands of dollars in gift cards..
on a regular basis..
that is not slightly shady...[I did NOT say "crooked"..I said..shady]
then..I want to shake your hand..
you probably never again need to work a day in your life.
as for the "shady" gift card thing...
I did it for a couple of years...
as part of being a professional couponer.
I made my living...
as a pro cvser and couponer.
You CAN get gift cards that way...
all kinds of them..
but..it requires a lot of hard work.
It is not illegal....
it is shady..
as you have to dodge store rules...
in turning your hard earned store money into gift cards.
Another way..is to buy items with the 50% holiday discount[at Disney]..
and..return them for the full amount without a receipt.
again..not illegal..but..shady.
and..if it is done too often...
your CM discount will go the way of the dinosaurs.
but..a completely legal ..
totally above board..
way of attaining  limitless amount of gift cards without hard labor...
[if the labor was hard..the price would not be that cheap]
if that is possible..my hat is off to you..and to her.


----------



## earthfaries

debranator said:


> the times change..of course.
> there is no particular time at this point...due to the sharks.
> I DID find another interesting trading area the other night though.
> it was strange to me as I had never before seen it.
> the little pin cart..near E street in DTD...
> there was a girl there with a pin book..
> FULL of decent pins.
> It was quite surprising as most cm books are filled with garbage recently.



Do you mean D Street?  The Vinylmation store?

Was she a CM?  I have seen a pin book at a cart/stand near D Street in the past.  Sometimes it's there, sometimes it's not ... I think it is a CMs personal book.

​


----------



## ajh88

debranator said:


> as for the gift card thing...
> if you know of a way to get thousands of dollars in gift cards..
> on a regular basis..
> that is not slightly shady...[I did NOT say "crooked"..I said..shady]
> then..I want to shake your hand..
> you probably never again need to work a day in your life.
> as for the "shady" gift card thing...
> I did it for a couple of years...
> as part of being a professional couponer.
> I made my living...
> as a pro cvser and couponer.
> You CAN get gift cards that way...
> all kinds of them..
> but..it requires a lot of hard work.
> It is not illegal....
> it is shady..
> as you have to dodge store rules...
> in turning your hard earned store money into gift cards.
> Another way..is to buy items with the 50% holiday discount[at Disney]..
> and..return them for the full amount without a receipt.
> again..not illegal..but..shady.
> and..if it is done too often...
> your CM discount will go the way of the dinosaurs.
> but..a completely legal ..
> totally above board..
> way of attaining  limitless amount of gift cards without hard labor...
> [if the labor was hard..the price would not be that cheap]
> if that is possible..my hat is off to you..and to her.



I appreciate your clarification of what you deem shady practices.  I just want to clarify that I didn't purport being able to acquire thousands of dollars worth of gift cards in any fashion.  Maybe I live in a fairytale world, but my first assumptions about the seller in question were not ones of theft, dishonesty, or shady activities when discussions started about this seller. 

I get gift cards on a regular basis through various rewards programs...I hear of people who take hundreds (if not more) of dollars in Disney rewards dollars on vacation with them...another poster on a different board talked about a gift card promo where you purchased $100 and got $10 free.  My point was simply that there were a lot of conclusions drawn about how this, that, or the other activity was carried out and I personally found it all a little presumptuous...especially since this person's ebay ID is out there for all to know.

I still appreciate what I have learned from this thread, but accusations, allegations, and assumptions that seem to be relatively unfounded just leave a sour taste in my mouth.  It is a concern I had previously expressed to pixiewings and one that remains today.


----------



## debranator

earthfaries said:


> Do you mean D Street?  The Vinylmation store?
> 
> Was she a CM?  I have seen a pin book at a cart/stand near D Street in the past.  Sometimes it's there, sometimes it's not ... I think it is a CMs personal book.
> 
> ​



Yes.,.she was a cm..
and..she was supposed to be there...
she was behind the cart...
they have a big electrical box or something there.
her book was on top of it.
she had  plastic bags filled with pins...
the plastic bags were on the side of the book..
I asked if I could look through em and she said that they were just duplicates..to refill the book with.
It was around 10 PM Thursday night.
The book has some Les and nicer pins..
I actually found 5 that I took.
[I had my girls with me]


----------



## debranator

ajh88 said:


> I appreciate your clarification of what you deem shady practices.  I just want to clarify that I didn't purport being able to acquire thousands of dollars worth of gift cards in any fashion.  Maybe I live in a fairytale world, but my first assumptions about the seller in question were not ones of theft, dishonesty, or shady activities when discussions started about this seller.
> 
> I get gift cards on a regular basis through various rewards programs...I hear of people who take hundreds (if not more) of dollars in Disney rewards dollars on vacation with them...another poster on a different board talked about a gift card promo where you purchased $100 and got $10 free.  My point was simply that there were a lot of conclusions drawn about how this, that, or the other activity was carried out and I personally found it all a little presumptuous...especially since this person's ebay ID is out there for all to know.
> 
> I still appreciate what I have learned from this thread, but accusations, allegations, and assumptions that seem to be relatively unfounded just leave a sour taste in my mouth.  It is a concern I had previously expressed to pixiewings and one that remains today.


and yes...
I do see your point..
but, mine is...anyone can get a few free gift cards or a few hundred dollars worth of them..
and..anyone can sell a few things below cost or very cheaply..
I do it all the time with certain items.
but, only a few of em...
To have MANY of the same items..
and have a variety..
and..they are all brand new..
for WAY below any profit margin..
is still..suspicious to me.
once again..this is my own opinion...
and many people have put down sellers names for the world to see...
and accused them of outright theft.
that is what..feedback is.
Whether it is put in a feedback thread or a thread on a board.
this is America..we can have our own opinions.


----------



## ajh88

debranator said:


> and many people have put down sellers names for the world to see...
> and accused them of outright theft.
> that is what..feedback is.
> Whether it is put in a feedback thread or a thread on a board.
> this is America..we can have our own opinions.



I guess the difference for me is that feedback is based on an actual transaction between a seller and a buyer.  (And is not always truthful at that, but that is a debate for a different time).  The person making the claim of thievery has some sort of basis for that claim - again, first-hand experiences with that seller.

However, when people who have absolutely no first-hand knowledge of the practices of a seller make outright or implied accusations, I have a problem with that.  This isn't a question of feedback...these are public accusations in an anonymous forum not linked to specific buyer-seller transactions.  And of course everyone is entitled to their opinions (I don't need a lesson on American liberties), but there are also protections for people against baseless accusations (like slander and libel).

I will concede your point on the acquisition of inventory...I don't know how it's done either.  I hope it is all legitimate and above board.  I know it is difficult to believe that people would purchase so many of the same item to re-sell and it certainly doesn't seem like a sustainable business venture if you're losing money on every one.  But I know people who do it...it's like an illness with them.  They become obsessed and can't stand the thought of not purchasing every item on the shelf even if they end up just sitting in their garage for years (not talking Disney pins but a different breed of collectible).

ETA:  Some people are willing to sell loss leaders to get more customers...big chains do it all the time.  That may not be what's going on here, but perhaps some sellers feel that if they sell an item at cost (and take a loss on the fees), they may cultivate future customers for profit-generating merchandise.  That may be more of a devil's advocate position, but it could still be plausible.  If the items were purchased with the 50% discount, they are being sold at cost (but at a negative profit margin).  

I can agree to disagree on this issue...I've said my piece and have gotten it off of my chest.


----------



## earthfaries

ajh88 said:


> I appreciate your clarification of what you deem shady practices.  I just want to clarify that I didn't purport being able to acquire thousands of dollars worth of gift cards in any fashion.  Maybe I live in a fairytale world, but my first assumptions about the seller in question were not ones of theft, dishonesty, or shady activities when discussions started about this seller.
> 
> I get gift cards on a regular basis through various rewards programs...I hear of people who take hundreds (if not more) of dollars in Disney rewards dollars on vacation with them...another poster on a different board talked about a gift card promo where you purchased $100 and got $10 free.  My point was simply that there were a lot of conclusions drawn about how this, that, or the other activity was carried out and I personally found it all a little presumptuous...especially since this person's ebay ID is out there for all to know.
> 
> I still appreciate what I have learned from this thread, but accusations, allegations, and assumptions that seem to be relatively unfounded just leave a sour taste in my mouth.  It is a concern I had previously expressed to pixiewings and one that remains today.



I agree with you about assumptions and sellers getting their items in a totally decent and legal way 

I don't think it's appropriate for posts about what sellers *might* be doing on this thread.  It hurts the good sellers on eBay that are questioned, and the folks trying to read this thread and learn about pins, and buying pins on eBay. 

This thread was originally started to discuss personal experiences with sellers on eBay pertaining to scrappers, but lately has been about personal opinions and speculation.

I know personally, and I will NOT elaborate on this subject, that people can get new pins and Disney items for a super, duper, decent price.  Cheap enough to buy and resale for a cheap price and make a profit.  I know someone who I met at the pin trading nights who does this.  I would like to be able to do it to, but the quantity you have to buy, and the minimum order is such an outrageously large amount that I could not.

So, maybe we should focus more on our personal experiences here, and not judge so much.  

No one knows how these pins were obtained, and for us to guess and assume it was in a shady way is just a waste of our time, unless we're purposely trying to make other eBay sellers look bad.


----------



## debranator

ajh88 said:


> I guess the difference for me is that feedback is based on an actual transaction between a seller and a buyer.  (And is not always truthful at that, but that is a debate for a different time).  The person making the claim of thievery has some sort of basis for that claim - again, first-hand experiences with that seller.
> 
> However, when people who have absolutely no first-hand knowledge of the practices of a seller make outright or implied accusations, I have a problem with that.  This isn't a question of feedback...these are public accusations in an anonymous forum not linked to specific buyer-seller transactions.  And of course everyone is entitled to their opinions (I don't need a lesson on American liberties), but there are also protections for people against baseless accusations (like slander and libel).
> 
> I will concede your point on the acquisition of inventory...I don't know how it's done either.  I hope it is all legitimate and above board.  I know it is difficult to believe that people would purchase so many of the same item to re-sell and it certainly doesn't seem like a sustainable business venture if you're losing money on every one.  But I know people who do it...it's like an illness with them.  They become obsessed and can't stand the thought of not purchasing every item on the shelf even if they end up just sitting in their garage for years (not talking Disney pins but a different breed of collectible).
> 
> ETA:  Some people are willing to sell loss leaders to get more customers...big chains do it all the time.  That may not be what's going on here, but perhaps some sellers feel that if they sell an item at cost (and take a loss on the fees), they may cultivate future customers for profit-generating merchandise.  That may be more of a devil's advocate position, but it could still be plausible.  If the items were purchased with the 50% discount, they are being sold at cost (but at a negative profit margin).
> 
> I can agree to disagree on this issue...I've said my piece and have gotten it off of my chest.



Yes girl..you sure have.
so..let us agree to disagree on this.
and..at another time..
let us have the loss leader on Ebay debate..
as..ir sure has never worked for me.
i have learned to stick with the buyers..
that do not count every penny...
as..they treat me better than the ones i have given out 99 cent deals to..


----------



## debranator

earthfaries said:


> I agree with you about assumptions and sellers getting their items in a totally decent and legal way
> 
> I don't think it's appropriate for posts about what sellers *might* be doing on this thread.  It hurts the good sellers on eBay that are questioned, and the folks trying to read this thread and learn about pins, and buying pins on eBay.
> 
> This thread was originally started to discuss personal experiences with sellers on eBay pertaining to scrappers, but lately has been about personal opinions and speculation.
> 
> I know personally, and I will NOT elaborate on this subject, that people can get new pins and Disney items for a super, duper, decent price.  Cheap enough to buy and resale for a cheap price and make a profit.  I know someone who I met at the pin trading nights who does this.  I would like to be able to do it to, but the quantity you have to buy, and the minimum order is such an outrageously large amount that I could not.
> 
> So, maybe we should focus more on our personal experiences here, and not judge so much.
> 
> No one knows how these pins were obtained, and for us to guess and assume it was in a shady way is just a waste of our time, unless we're purposely trying to make other eBay sellers look bad.



oh..come on..elaborate...


----------



## pixiewings71

debranator said:


> Pix,I too once got a decent trade out of them..
> and..I was once almost terribly ripped off at a trading event.
> but, would NEVER go buy them a pin..on principle.
> They are really shady and should never be encouraged.
> It is not us that I worry about..
> it is what they do to young families that gets me really annoyed.
> I have seen it and it is penny pinching and disgusting.
> I have handed the kids free pins to trade when I see that they are about to get their parents suckered.
> and..if they keep up their bull...they will be banned from epcot also.
> they already got the pin board..
> that was always there..
> all day long..
> removed..
> and now it comes out twice a day..
> why?
> Because they stalked it.
> I just believe that you can make money without..suckering folks.
> I have seen 2 of em..
> heavy couples in those motorized wheelchairs..
> stalking the DTD pin store..
> just last week..
> and pulling out tourists..to sucker.



I've been almost ripped off as well....plenty of times, and I HAVE been very ripped before, more times than I care to admit.  But I will say that as an adult I am smart enough to figure out who's trying to swindle me and who isn't.  The lady who wanted the HM LE for the JR LE, that was a good trade! DBF bought 1 lady about $150 in HM LE pins because she had a ton he wanted/needed, when people tell the girls to do that they know to get us, we talk to the trader regarding what they have, what they want and the end cost to us, we aren't stupid when it comes to this.  I know other's are not aware of this type of thing so when I am trading and see it happening I try to talk to the parents to let them know to be careful, but it's a learning process and honestly, everyone needs to learn.  I help those I can and hope those that don't hear from me don't hold the "sharks" against the "good" traders out there, because we do exist and we do want to make the best trade possible for BOTH parties, not just for one.  But that's MY opinion and how we handle it as a family, everyone will be different.  



earthfaries said:


> I steer clear of the sharks, ever since we moved here, and my son got taken advantage of by one.
> 
> I did buy about 75.00 worth of Flower and Garden Festival pins for a trader last year visiting from Disneyland.  She had a few complete sets of REAL Disneyland Hidden Mickeys, and she wanted about 25.00 worth of pins (or 2 LEs) for each set.
> 
> I did not get taken advantage of, and was glad to help her get the pins she wanted, for pins I wanted
> 
> You can tell a shark...
> 
> I bought fantasy pins on eBay that show a picture of a spray can, with a shark on it wearing a pin lanyard with pins, and big teeth, and it say's "Pin Shark Repellent"  It's awesome, my kids and I wear them to every pin trading event



I love the pin shark repellent pin....in fact I'm going to see if I can find any of those to buy for our trip, I just wonder if I can get them in a week's time...LOL  



debranator said:


> Hi there....
> as for 99. cent auctions..
> that is different..
> I LOVE 99 cent auctions...
> it is the sellers that sell them cheaply with "buy it nows" that concern me.
> as for the "we" thing...
> that is my personal opinion...
> I do not buy from sellers that say.."we"..
> unless..it is as you said...
> there is a reason for the "we" and it is spelled out in the listing.
> Too many sellers on the bay act as if they are giant businesses...
> and..that is the "we" that bothers me..
> not the spouse.
> as for the gift card thing...
> if you know of a way to get thousands of dollars in gift cards..
> on a regular basis..
> that is not slightly shady...[I did NOT say "crooked"..I said..shady]
> then..I want to shake your hand..
> you probably never again need to work a day in your life.
> as for the "shady" gift card thing...
> I did it for a couple of years...
> as part of being a professional couponer.
> I made my living...
> as a pro cvser and couponer.
> You CAN get gift cards that way...
> all kinds of them..
> but..it requires a lot of hard work.
> It is not illegal....
> it is shady..
> as you have to dodge store rules...
> in turning your hard earned store money into gift cards.
> Another way..is to buy items with the 50% holiday discount[at Disney]..
> and..return them for the full amount without a receipt.
> again..not illegal..but..shady.
> and..if it is done too often...
> your CM discount will go the way of the dinosaurs.
> but..a completely legal ..
> totally above board..
> way of attaining  limitless amount of gift cards without hard labor...
> [if the labor was hard..the price would not be that cheap]
> if that is possible..my hat is off to you..and to her.



It's really not all that hard....I have a bunch of rewards cards we are taking to DL with us in a week, we have 3 or 4 credit cards that give rewards for every dollar we spend, it's very feasible that people get these rewards cards and combine them with sales/discounts and are able to sell the pins for less that way.  Disney doesn't limit how many pin sets you can buy so the quantity that someone has really doesn't flag anything for me.  It isn't shady, I haven't dodged ANY store rules, in fact I follow the rules to the letter.  I'm not getting thousands of dollars in rewards, but I could if I used my card for everything....heck yes, I could have paid in full for my Disney vacation next week if I'd used the card for everything....lol and it wouldn't be shady or illegal at all....



ajh88 said:


> I guess the difference for me is that feedback is based on an actual transaction between a seller and a buyer.  (And is not always truthful at that, but that is a debate for a different time).  The person making the claim of thievery has some sort of basis for that claim - again, first-hand experiences with that seller.
> 
> *However, when people who have absolutely no first-hand knowledge of the practices of a seller make outright or implied accusations, I have a problem with that.  This isn't a question of feedback...these are public accusations in an anonymous forum not linked to specific buyer-seller transactions.  And of course everyone is entitled to their opinions (I don't need a lesson on American liberties), but there are also protections for people against baseless accusations (like slander and libel).*
> 
> I will concede your point on the acquisition of inventory...I don't know how it's done either.  I hope it is all legitimate and above board.  I know it is difficult to believe that people would purchase so many of the same item to re-sell and it certainly doesn't seem like a sustainable business venture if you're losing money on every one.  But I know people who do it...it's like an illness with them.  They become obsessed and can't stand the thought of not purchasing every item on the shelf even if they end up just sitting in their garage for years (not talking Disney pins but a different breed of collectible).
> 
> ETA:  Some people are willing to sell loss leaders to get more customers...big chains do it all the time.  That may not be what's going on here, but perhaps some sellers feel that if they sell an item at cost (and take a loss on the fees), they may cultivate future customers for profit-generating merchandise.  That may be more of a devil's advocate position, but it could still be plausible.  If the items were purchased with the 50% discount, they are being sold at cost (but at a negative profit margin).
> 
> I can agree to disagree on this issue...I've said my piece and have gotten it off of my chest.



Which is why I always say "this is MY opinion and I have NOT used this seller, but this is why I would avoid them." or only comment on sellers I have personally used.  I'm not out to hurt anyone or slander anyone, I'm only out to help new buyers use eBay in the BEST way possible.  

I have received notification that my order from pinpros has shipped, I have not received any communication from postcards altho I paid last week. I will come back to report on those when I receive them.  

And yes, I agree that this thread has become too much with regards to finger pointing, it's not the point and we really need to get back on track....


----------



## DISMiss85

Thanks for the great advice!!!


----------



## pixiewings71

I received my pins from pinpros today...very very fast!!! They are in FL, we are in CA, the orders were won on Friday, paid on Saturday and received today!! Insanely fast!!!!  But I am sad to say that out of 31 pins only 8 are legit, 5 are questionable and the rest are either scrappers or have missing paint....I would be willing to buy from them one more time but if the end result was the same I would not, could not suggest using them in good conscious.  Again, these are MY findings, someone else's may be different.


----------



## dissybroad

This is really a newbie question but could there be said to be a difference between true collectors and kids/adults who just trade in the parks for fun?


----------



## breagirl

I am active collector of Disney pins (as are 3 of my children) and I occasionally sell extras on the bay. I've read this thread with great interest for a while and thought I would throw out my experience with buying pins and how some people are able to sell them so cheap.

Since the economy hasn't been the best the last few years, I have noticed more and more people dumping collectibles to help pay for necessities. When I first started trading and collecting, I also bought the too good to be true crap lot on ebay. As my collection grew and I realized there were fake pins on the market, I was sick to think about what I had traded at the parks and resold on ebay (the ones we haven't traded) Since then, I refuse to support anyone who sells the scrapper lots on ebay and I have focused more on buying collections from people who just need extra money/stopped collecting. Just in the last 6 months, I have bought two huge collections. Some included pins that are not that old. 

Our rule of thumb, we typically add it to pinpics and let them sit for a while. After a trip to WDW or if we've had no interest in trading, it goes in one of my lots on ebay. Yes, I know my lots could potentially raise some red flags based on pricing, but by the time I dump them on the bay, I REALLY don't want them anymore. 

Because of the scrappers issue, I only sell new on card lots on ebay. I stand behind everything I sell 100% and I can promise you nothing of mine is stolen. I'm posting this because I think everyone shouldn't be so quick to judge. Maybe there are others just like me who are trying to dump extras? I am lucky to list 50 pins a month, but when I do sell them, I price them to go. Matter of fact, most of them go to the same repeat buyers as they know I am selling legit pins and I find that most of them turn around and resell them on ebay. 

I guess I'll get off my soapbox now. I'm very thankful that this thread exists...I wish I had found it prior to buying all those pins from one of the red listed sellers on this list, but I also learned from that experience and not try to teach anyone that will listen about scrappers and how to avoid them


----------



## debranator

breagirl said:


> I am active collector of Disney pins (as are 3 of my children) and I occasionally sell extras on the bay. I've read this thread with great interest for a while and thought I would throw out my experience with buying pins and how some people are able to sell them so cheap.
> 
> Because of the scrappers issue, I only sell new on card lots on ebay. I stand behind everything I sell 100% and I can promise you nothing of mine is stolen. I'm posting this because I think everyone shouldn't be so quick to judge. Maybe there are others just like me who are trying to dump extras? I am lucky to list 50 pins a month, but when I do sell them, I price them to go. Matter of fact, most of them go to the same repeat buyers as they know I am selling legit pins and I find that most of them turn around and resell them on ebay.
> 
> You are right...
> of course..everyone dumps their stuff now and then..
> it is the major amounts of the same items..
> with very low buy it now pricing that is the problem.
> not auctions.
> finding a deal from small sellers...
> is the reason that ebay thrives.


----------



## debranator

pixiewings71 said:


> I received my pins from pinpros today...very very fast!!! They are in FL, we are in CA, the orders were won on Friday, paid on Saturday and received today!! Insanely fast!!!!  But I am sad to say that out of 31 pins only 8 are legit, 5 are questionable and the rest are either scrappers or have missing paint....I would be willing to buy from them one more time but if the end result was the same I would not, could not suggest using them in good conscious.  Again, these are MY findings, someone else's may be different.



girl..what are you saying?
You bought a bunch of pins...
[I will NOT say..I told you so]
and almost all were fake.
and you say..
you would be willing to try therm again as they sent them so fast?
Who cares how fast scrappers send their stuff?
and...
you are so worried as to what folks think..
that...
if someone else did luck out and get a real pin from them..
after you got mostly fakes...
they may not be crooked?
I must be reading wrong..
get your money back...
you do not have to buy from every scrapper on ebay..
to realize that they are scrappers.
pinpros pins are obviously scrappers..just by the pins they sell.
I do hope they gave you a refund.


----------



## Jessica527

Marketplace32 - Sent great pins!! Got 10 from him in somewhat of a grab bag. Send a lot of Disneyland rare pins and some hidden mickeys. There wasn't one pin I did not like, no scrappers here!


----------



## ratcatshell

Anyone have any dealings with the seller evaandmike?  I have been watching the actions and it seems like good prices.  I searched for the seller name on this thread and didn't find anything.  Thanks!


----------



## pixiewings71

debranator said:


> girl..what are you saying?
> You bought a bunch of pins...
> [I will NOT say..I told you so]
> and almost all were fake.
> and you say..
> you would be willing to try therm again as they sent them so fast?
> Who cares how fast scrappers send their stuff?
> and...
> you are so worried as to what folks think..
> that...
> if someone else did luck out and get a real pin from them..
> after you got mostly fakes...
> they may not be crooked?
> I must be reading wrong..
> get your money back...
> you do not have to buy from every scrapper on ebay..
> to realize that they are scrappers.
> pinpros pins are obviously scrappers..just by the pins they sell.
> I do hope they gave you a refund.



31 pins is not a bunch..and yes I give every seller 2 tries, especially when I get the mixture of good and bad/questionable pins.  This is MY way of doing it, I've always done it that way, after the 2nd try if the pins are still bad I don't buy from them again.  I didn't ask for a refund, the price I paid was small enough I won't worry about it, we will trade the good ones and we've already snapped posts off some others or put others on our cork boards to use as push pins, it isn't worth it to ask for a refund.  You don't have to like the way I chose to buy from eBay but it works for me and I will continue to do it. I don't accuse every seller with cheap pins of having scrappers until I've made a purchase of my own and can make the determination myself.  



ratcatshell said:


> Anyone have any dealings with the seller evaandmike?  I have been watching the actions and it seems like good prices.  I searched for the seller name on this thread and didn't find anything.  Thanks!



I've never heard of this seller, sorry.  

I received the pins from postcards today, only 4 but they are 100% legit.  I would not hesitate to buy from them again.


----------



## earthfaries

pixiewings71 said:


> 31 pins is not a bunch..and yes I give every seller 2 tries, especially when I get the mixture of good and bad/questionable pins.  This is MY way of doing it, I've always done it that way, after the 2nd try if the pins are still bad I don't buy from them again.  I didn't ask for a refund, the price I paid was small enough I won't worry about it, we will trade the good ones and we've already snapped posts off some others or put others on our cork boards to use as push pins, it isn't worth it to ask for a refund.  You don't have to like the way I chose to buy from eBay but it works for me and I will continue to do it. I don't accuse every seller with cheap pins of having scrappers until I've made a purchase of my own and can make the determination myself.



I agree   And that is another thing that bugs me.  Just because a seller sends you 30 pins, and some you think are scrappers, does not mean they only deal in scrappers, or that you should not use them.

Any person trading at WDW or DL will trade for scrappers unknowingly.  Anyone trading for their pins and selling them will have a mix of both good and bad.  It's what's on the lanyards.  There is no way to only go out and trade for the good.  It should be expected to get some of both ~ as it's what's on the lanyards at Disney.

It's Disney's responsibility to remove them from their lanyards if they want to ... not the sellers to spend hours doing research to see if ever single pin they are selling could possibly be a scrapper or not ...


​


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I have no experience with evaandmike.  But I myself, have wondered if they are any good.  Now that I looked at evaandmike's listings, I would be wary.  Those lots and the description of them, regarding duplicates, are signs of questionable pins.  Some of the pins look legit, but others listed are known to be scrapped.


----------



## pixiewings71

earthfaries said:


> I agree   And that is another thing that bugs me.  Just because a seller sends you 30 pins, and some you think are scrappers, does not mean they only deal in scrappers, or that you should not use them.
> 
> Any person trading at WDW or DL will trade for scrappers unknowingly.  Anyone trading for their pins and selling them will have a mix of both good and bad.  It's what's on the lanyards.  There is no way to only go out and trade for the good.  It should be expected to get some of both ~ as it's what's on the lanyards at Disney.
> 
> It's Disney's responsibility to remove them from their lanyards if they want to ... not the sellers to spend hours doing research to see if ever single pin they are selling could possibly be a scrapper or not ...
> 
> 
> ​



Right...and I prefer NOT to send them back, if they are truly unscrupulous sellers they will turn around and send them to someone else, someone who has NO clue and will trade them in the parks.   I need to get back to DPF....I miss you guys over there.  



DisneyRunner2009 said:


> I have no experience with evaandmike.  But I myself, have wondered if they are any good.  Now that I looked at evaandmike's listings, I would be wary.  Those lots and the description of them, regarding duplicates, are signs of questionable pins.  Some of the pins look legit, but others listed are known to be scrapped.



This was my impression as well, be wary....but as I haven't purchased from them personally I can't say for sure.  I might buy some when I get back but I might not....we really have a ton of pins to trade right now, well over 200, all 100% legit, I'm hoping that's enough for our 2 planned trips.


----------



## earthfaries

A seller I buy from all the time, funmamas, who is on the red list, is now selling only real pins as traders.  I used to buy the lot sets, with a good mix of characters, and sometimes some questionable pins, but now apparently they have gotten rid of those auctions because when I went to purchase more pins for trading this morning all they have is this now:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260761756570&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dp5197.m570.l1313%26_nkw%3D260761756570%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1&_rdc=1

I think it's great, knowing for the same price ($1.75 a pin) I get real ones now!  I don't mind getting the booster packs either, I think it's cool and I can't wait to order 

I think it's a super idea, and a super price for real and not scrapper pins for under $2 a piece 



I am kinda sad I won't get the usual unique variety anymore, but now I can know I'm getting real pins without a doubt and can trade for the unique pins myself, and not put questionable pins on the market


----------



## amysuch

Has anyone dealt with monro62 on eBay?

I didn't find anything when I searched.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I know some of monro62's listings, are pins from mystery tins or pins on cards.


----------



## amysuch

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> I know some of monro62's listings, are pins from mystery tins or pins on cards.


 
I just bid on 5, I'll let you know how they turn out.


----------



## n2mm

Wow!  This thread has opened my eyes.  Thanks for having a thread like this. I stepped out of the pin trading world 6 years ago and now have decided to let some of my pins go.  I've learned alot from this thread.  I'm just a small fry in the selling of pins (I've always been a collector and trader on dizpins), but got some great pointers on how to list them.  Though I just listed alot of old lanyard pins that end this weekend.  Too bad I didn't see this thread earlier or I would've added offiicial, 100% tradeable to my descriptions.  Too many to modify now.  I'm not a big pin seller, but a collector passing my collection to people who want them in their collection.  Maybe one day I'll make it to your "good" list".  I will be going to my ebay account now and blocking the red sellers from my account to keep them from bidding on my auctions.  If anyone is interested, I'm JJT219

I use to be addicted to pin collecting and trading, but kicked the habit.  While I do regret all of the $$$ I spent on multiples for trading, I don't regret all of the friendships I made along the way.  I'm retired now, so have more time to do this now.  It will take me years to make a dent in the amount of pins I collected during those years of collecting.

Update:  I was checking the bad sellers and have found most no longer sell or even have accounts.  I'm not done checking all of the red sellers yet, but am guessing they have moved on and have a new account not listed on the red list.


----------



## WhitDisney

LURKER NO MORE:
I’ve kept up with this bookmarked thread for over a year. I’ve always lurked, but never posted. Although I appear new, many of you will recognize me from Pinpics and pin trading. I finally decided to chime in when I had too many thoughts not to share and when what started as a great thread to protect new traders has seemingly taken a turn. 

Education in pin trading is critical and though I know my one post won’t matter much, I’m hoping to help steer this thread back to its original purpose and share a little wisdom gleaned over the years. I have a lot of thoughts, so get comfortable OR skip to the next post. lol

I see, and have purchased from, fantastic sellers: bizzybee1, flame*o*chist and many more. To new traders, there ARE good sellers on eBay, but more about that in a minute.

I see some sellers dumped the junk, and have now apparently gone legit: funmamas anyone? Just steer clear of the Holiday Vinylmation she still has.

I’m also thrilled to see the awful sellers like nannub/Parrotsandpins and mikebitesme thankfully go under when word gets out that they’re just a pipeline for the trash coming from China. 

Great job everyone! I believe it’s directly a result of this board. Now that is smart talk! Everyone can see how to be safe and enjoy this wonderful hobby.

I’ve read every post and it is easy to see those who love trading, posting on their personal experiences to protect others. That was the intention of the thread and I applaud the OP. 

~ ~ I don’t know you PixieWings, but I like you a lot! ~ ~ 

THIS THREAD:
Can we get the Disney groove back in this thread? This thread is all about the magic of pin trading while protecting one another, not making assumptions or mud slinging without facts. When we publicly guess about things like that, that is what gets people threatening lawsuits and then we can’t share names anymore. As far as I know this is the only place we can publicly name sellers and I don’t want to see the thread go away.

Of course we’re meant to share opinions, you’re reading mine now. I applaud those giving out legitimate information about pins they bought that are scrappers and how they know for sure. If you’re new to the hobby, read all posts critically though and use careful judgment when reading the posts of people who haven’t actually made the purchase or held the pin. 

GOOD SELLERS:
I have been buying and trading pins on/off since 2005. I started back in the glory days of Disney Auctions and I know a lot of the traders and sellers. If it weren’t for bizzybee1, kittkat2bad, themuchnessofdisney, and youngqueen and I’d be all twitchy not being able to get my fix. 

GIFT CARDS:
One of my best friends is a corporate buyer for a company and the only real perk of her job is that she is allowed to use the rewards points/gift cards for herself. I’m quite sure that many sellers have day jobs and that they rack up points too. Certain cards have no limits on corporate accounts, so just because someone is using gift cards does not make them shady. 

I read about the seller using gift cards and being called in to question because of a perfectly normal practice of redeeming rewards. They’re a great seller and they have the harder to find pins. They ask $$$ for some because they are rare and some are a great deal, but I’m not mentioning the name again so you don’t go picking off all the pins I want. Lol They don’t sell pins in lots and I have purchased great pins from them every time. Sure they won’t share their proprietary secrets, but that does not mean there is something shady. If they shared it would be certain business death. Anyway, I’ve bought from that seller, their pins are amazing and always “perfectly perfect” as they state in their auctions and I found them personable, friendly and their shipping was so fast I think I heard a sonic boom. Lol

BULK:
How does Costco have things so cheap? They buy in bulk. How does the Dollar Store do it? If you have enough credit in the coffers and can buy in bulk, prices are much lower. There’s no mystery in that. It is just a gamble that I, for one, wouldn’t be willing to make but a huge thanks to others for making the leap. I love it when sellers buy boosters en masse and pass the savings on. I appreciate the attempt to squelch the scrapper issue too. I won’t buy pin grab bags/lots, but booster sets that are new in package are great!

EBAY BUSINESSES:
I would strongly disagree that all eBay sellers are just one person sitting alone at one computer. Some are, sure, but those with tons of feedback usually are not. Also, not everyone leaves feedback, so those sellers sold even more than what is showing. I cannot imagine people able to ship out hundreds of auctions every day by themselves, so if they say “we” they probably are more than one person. Someone posted worrying about sellers saying “we,” but I know at least one with a lot of auctions who are a group of traders selling together. This is not them putting on airs, they’re being honest. Some do run it like a business with separate people who do the listing, shipping and answering email. I know there used to be a seller, MarciMouse (I think) who did it that way but I haven’t seen her around lately. So, picturing eBay sellers as a single person at a single computer is not always the way. There are many, many sellers with hundreds of thousand feedback replies. That is a business and some Disney pin sellers are the same, a business. I would not discredit a seller for saying “we.” They could just mean him and his wife or it could mean they have a staff of workers. 

Gift cards and buying in bulk are only two ways I mention and my guess is that a seller with more than 1k active listings on eBay gets their pins in many different ways but it does not mean anything shady. They have a pocket full of methods and I don’t blame them for not sharing. That is them being savvy and trying to earn enough for it to be worth their time. It would be nice if everyone was philanthropic, but alas reality is what it is. 

CLEARANCE: 
I know sellers who are former cast members and have moved north or east – their former co-workers, friends, family still living in Florida or California find the deals and send them to the centralized seller and share in the small profit. If they sell enough the profit goes up. I see nothing wrong with that. We all know there are those amazing clearance sections near the parks, but all of us outside the state can’t comb them weekly.  Personally, I like that the clearance sections are not just going to the few who live nearby the parks. Spreading it out makes it closer to fair and keeps the market stable. If only a few people were getting the sale items, we would be paying a lot more.

People who do not live near the parks can have several sources for getting pins and the Post Office is happy to deliver them anywhere. This does NOT make the sellers less reputable, just smart for having a central hub.

There is nothing shady in these examples and no huge conspiracy or fraud, just smart business buying low and selling higher. Most people don’t have the time or patience, but if these sellers do then it helps keep the market from only being a few people near the parks.

SMART TACTICS:
Someone posted, and I agree, if a low priced pin gets you in their store, you’re more likely to buy more – Target does it, why wouldn’t sellers on eBay? Again, there is no mystery to it and no tricks, just simple math and smart business. 

If the seller makes a few bucks, I’m perfectly fine with it. They have to eat, they have to make a little something or they will stop and more importantly I need the pins! Lol 

Please be careful about dragging names through the mud without facts.

SCRAPPERS:
Let’s remember, pins that have been scrapped are copies of real pins, so there are real versions of that pin out there. Just because a seller has a pin that has been scrapped does not mean it is a scrapper. There are real versions of the pin, otherwise they are listed as bootleg. If all they have are pins that have been scrapped or are bootleg, now that is absolutely a red flag, but there are legitimate versions of the pins still floating around once they’ve been scrapped.

DISNEYSTORE.COM:
I have purchased many pins from DisneyStore.com myself that had I not bought them from the source even *I* would have thought they weren’t legit and would have returned it to the seller. Not every pin is perfect. I got a DSF pin in trade this week and Mickey’s eyes are sunken in. This pin is mint on card and I know the trader very well, she bought it new at DSF. This is just an example of a legit yet not a perfect pin. Immediately deeming a seller as a fraud for having a less than perfect pin isn’t using our best judgment. I would contact the seller and ask for a refund, more about that next. 

PAYPAL:
I know I’m getting terribly long winded, I’m almost done. It’s very difficult to get *jacked* on eBay because paypal protects buyers to the n’th degree. EBay owns paypal and without happy buyers, sellers don’t matter and the whole thing goes down the drain! No matter what a seller says about returns, paypal will make them take back a scrapper and you’ll get a refund. If you think you’ve gotten scammed on eBay then call foul and you’ll get your money back. No problem. Relax and enjoy the hobby.

OLIVEJUICE:
Finally, then I’ll finally shut up: does anyone know what happened to Olivejuiceyou21? They were fantastic, but it appears someone, literally, died?!  They’ll be sadly missed.


----------



## amysuch

amysuch said:


> I just bid on 5, I'll let you know how they turn out.


 
Got all 5 today. They look great!


----------



## okwit2000

This discussion is so interesting! 
Thanks so much everyone for your input. I've learned a lot. I just bought 20 pins from a seller on ebay yesterday. We'll see how they turn out. I'll report back when I get them.


----------



## Piglet99645

I received pins from 

*Koolstuff2005*and *karak630*

I purposefully ordered duplicates in order to compare the quality.  

While Koolstuff2005 has a ton of items, karak630 appeared to be selling her personal collection.

That being said, the Japan flag pin from koolstuff2005 was notably heavier than the Norway and Germany flag pins from karak630.  I don't know if that means the Norway and Germany ones were scrappers.... or just perhaps seconds or from a different batch.  

In contrast, the Warhol-inspired pins were of equal quality from both, and more the lighter quality of the Norway flag.  

I'm actually more confused than ever about how to tell an authentic pin from scrappers.

In any event, they all *look *very nice, and were shipped promptly.   There is no chipped paint or anything.  

I also received one pin from *tomes2treasure*  who had a Dumbo that I really wanted.  No idea about the quality.  It is cute and unlikely to get traded, so it doesn't really matter to me.  

So I'm not much help, but would appreciate any feedback you might want to offer.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Koolstuff and thewill sell authentic pins as well as pins that are known to be scrapped.  I've had experience with both sellers.


----------



## onecoolpilot

Just a heads up so this one can be added to the BAD list.

 Ordered some pins from Ebay, there are several out of the 25 that were fakes (verified by pinpics.com). One of them is ariel, and the flower in her hair isn't even colored in, just an empty hole...

anyway, shame on me. We got lucky the first time and none of the first lot can be proven to be fakes, atleast not by my wife and I.

The ebay seller is Disney.Crazy


----------



## ajh88

Thank you WhitDisney...great post and a lot of good information!  

I've won a few auctions from coconut_cutie...I don't recall seeing them in this thread (but I could have missed them).  They are selling a lot of individual pins starting at 99 cents each.  I'll post a report when I receive them.

I'm also planning on buying some more from muchnessofdisney...have been very happy with her service!


----------



## earthfaries

ajh88 said:


> Thank you WhitDisney...great post and a lot of good information!
> 
> I've won a few auctions from coconut_cutie...I don't recall seeing them in this thread (but I could have missed them).  They are selling a lot of individual pins starting at 99 cents each.  I'll post a report when I receive them.
> 
> I'm also planning on buying some more from muchnessofdisney...have been very happy with her service!



I agree, WhitDisney, your post was awesome 

I also like buying from muchnessofdisney.  They are one of my favorite sellers, along with bizzybee1, pham22 ( I think that's the name, I buy authentic vinylmations and mystery set pins from them),funmamas and Miami Disney Pins for APs.

​


----------



## FrostMommy

Wow! I found these boards just in time.  I was about to buy a lot from ebay, but got a hunch that something was up with it.  We will be starting pin trading on our upcoming cruise next year. Guess I will not be able to start as cheaply as I thought, but at least I can be guilt free about the pins my kiddos trade with others.  Thanks.


----------



## DnA2010

Can someone mention a couple of the good sellers that sell smaller lots  we recently returned from trips and did some trading with the starter sets and loved it! We don't have any trips planned but would love more pins


----------



## earthfaries

DnA2010 said:


> Can someone mention a couple of the good sellers that sell smaller lots  we recently returned from trips and did some trading with the starter sets and loved it! We don't have any trips planned but would love more pins



We buy from funmamas.  She sells lots of 21 pins for 36.75.  You get 3 brand new booster packs, or starter sets for that price, you can't beat it! 

​


----------



## kritter

earthfaries said:


> We buy from funmamas.  She sells lots of 21 pins for 36.75.  You get 3 brand new booster packs, or starter sets for that price, you can't beat it!
> 
> ​



I always have bought from funmamas, but tried emailing her for my upcoming trip and have not heard from her. I can't find her lot of pins on ebay either...??Anyone,, have a link>>?


----------



## pixiewings71

n2mm said:


> Wow!  This thread has opened my eyes.  Thanks for having a thread like this. I stepped out of the pin trading world 6 years ago and now have decided to let some of my pins go.  I've learned alot from this thread.  I'm just a small fry in the selling of pins (I've always been a collector and trader on dizpins), but got some great pointers on how to list them.  Though I just listed alot of old lanyard pins that end this weekend.  Too bad I didn't see this thread earlier or I would've added offiicial, 100% tradeable to my descriptions.  Too many to modify now.  I'm not a big pin seller, but a collector passing my collection to people who want them in their collection.  Maybe one day I'll make it to your "good" list".  I will be going to my ebay account now and blocking the red sellers from my account to keep them from bidding on my auctions.  If anyone is interested, I'm JJT219
> 
> I use to be addicted to pin collecting and trading, but kicked the habit.  While I do regret all of the $$$ I spent on multiples for trading, I don't regret all of the friendships I made along the way.  I'm retired now, so have more time to do this now.  It will take me years to make a dent in the amount of pins I collected during those years of collecting.
> 
> Update:  I was checking the bad sellers and have found most no longer sell or even have accounts.  I'm not done checking all of the red sellers yet, but am guessing they have moved on and have a new account not listed on the red list.



The list has not been updated for some time now, unfortunately the OP has become busy and deserted us.  I keep talking about making a new list but I think I'm going to be offered a new job soon so I won't really have the time....I'm hoping to be able to start working on the list tho to weed out those who aren't selling any longer.   I'll be sure to check your listings on eBay.  



WhitDisney said:


> LURKER NO MORE:
> Ive kept up with this bookmarked thread for over a year. Ive always lurked, but never posted. Although I appear new, many of you will recognize me from Pinpics and pin trading. I finally decided to chime in when I had too many thoughts not to share and when what started as a great thread to protect new traders has seemingly taken a turn.
> 
> Education in pin trading is critical and though I know my one post wont matter much, Im hoping to help steer this thread back to its original purpose and share a little wisdom gleaned over the years. I have a lot of thoughts, so get comfortable OR skip to the next post. lol
> 
> I see, and have purchased from, fantastic sellers: bizzybee1, flame*o*chist and many more. To new traders, there ARE good sellers on eBay, but more about that in a minute.
> 
> I see some sellers dumped the junk, and have now apparently gone legit: funmamas anyone? Just steer clear of the Holiday Vinylmation she still has.
> 
> Im also thrilled to see the awful sellers like nannub/Parrotsandpins and mikebitesme thankfully go under when word gets out that theyre just a pipeline for the trash coming from China.
> 
> Great job everyone! I believe its directly a result of this board. Now that is smart talk! Everyone can see how to be safe and enjoy this wonderful hobby.
> 
> Ive read every post and it is easy to see those who love trading, posting on their personal experiences to protect others. That was the intention of the thread and I applaud the OP.
> 
> ~ ~ *I dont know you PixieWings, but I like you a lot!* ~ ~
> 
> THIS THREAD:
> Can we get the Disney groove back in this thread? This thread is all about the magic of pin trading while protecting one another, not making assumptions or mud slinging without facts. When we publicly guess about things like that, that is what gets people threatening lawsuits and then we cant share names anymore. As far as I know this is the only place we can publicly name sellers and I dont want to see the thread go away.
> 
> Of course were meant to share opinions, youre reading mine now. I applaud those giving out legitimate information about pins they bought that are scrappers and how they know for sure. If youre new to the hobby, read all posts critically though and use careful judgment when reading the posts of people who havent actually made the purchase or held the pin.
> 
> GOOD SELLERS:
> I have been buying and trading pins on/off since 2005. I started back in the glory days of Disney Auctions and I know a lot of the traders and sellers. If it werent for bizzybee1, kittkat2bad, themuchnessofdisney, and youngqueen and Id be all twitchy not being able to get my fix.
> 
> GIFT CARDS:
> One of my best friends is a corporate buyer for a company and the only real perk of her job is that she is allowed to use the rewards points/gift cards for herself. Im quite sure that many sellers have day jobs and that they rack up points too. Certain cards have no limits on corporate accounts, so just because someone is using gift cards does not make them shady.
> 
> I read about the seller using gift cards and being called in to question because of a perfectly normal practice of redeeming rewards. Theyre a great seller and they have the harder to find pins. They ask $$$ for some because they are rare and some are a great deal, but Im not mentioning the name again so you dont go picking off all the pins I want. Lol They dont sell pins in lots and I have purchased great pins from them every time. Sure they wont share their proprietary secrets, but that does not mean there is something shady. If they shared it would be certain business death. Anyway, Ive bought from that seller, their pins are amazing and always perfectly perfect as they state in their auctions and I found them personable, friendly and their shipping was so fast I think I heard a sonic boom. Lol
> 
> BULK:
> How does Costco have things so cheap? They buy in bulk. How does the Dollar Store do it? If you have enough credit in the coffers and can buy in bulk, prices are much lower. Theres no mystery in that. It is just a gamble that I, for one, wouldnt be willing to make but a huge thanks to others for making the leap. I love it when sellers buy boosters en masse and pass the savings on. I appreciate the attempt to squelch the scrapper issue too. I wont buy pin grab bags/lots, but booster sets that are new in package are great!
> 
> EBAY BUSINESSES:
> I would strongly disagree that all eBay sellers are just one person sitting alone at one computer. Some are, sure, but those with tons of feedback usually are not. Also, not everyone leaves feedback, so those sellers sold even more than what is showing. I cannot imagine people able to ship out hundreds of auctions every day by themselves, so if they say we they probably are more than one person. Someone posted worrying about sellers saying we, but I know at least one with a lot of auctions who are a group of traders selling together. This is not them putting on airs, theyre being honest. Some do run it like a business with separate people who do the listing, shipping and answering email. I know there used to be a seller, MarciMouse (I think) who did it that way but I havent seen her around lately. So, picturing eBay sellers as a single person at a single computer is not always the way. There are many, many sellers with hundreds of thousand feedback replies. That is a business and some Disney pin sellers are the same, a business. I would not discredit a seller for saying we. They could just mean him and his wife or it could mean they have a staff of workers.
> 
> Gift cards and buying in bulk are only two ways I mention and my guess is that a seller with more than 1k active listings on eBay gets their pins in many different ways but it does not mean anything shady. They have a pocket full of methods and I dont blame them for not sharing. That is them being savvy and trying to earn enough for it to be worth their time. It would be nice if everyone was philanthropic, but alas reality is what it is.
> 
> CLEARANCE:
> I know sellers who are former cast members and have moved north or east  their former co-workers, friends, family still living in Florida or California find the deals and send them to the centralized seller and share in the small profit. If they sell enough the profit goes up. I see nothing wrong with that. We all know there are those amazing clearance sections near the parks, but all of us outside the state cant comb them weekly.  Personally, I like that the clearance sections are not just going to the few who live nearby the parks. Spreading it out makes it closer to fair and keeps the market stable. If only a few people were getting the sale items, we would be paying a lot more.
> 
> People who do not live near the parks can have several sources for getting pins and the Post Office is happy to deliver them anywhere. This does NOT make the sellers less reputable, just smart for having a central hub.
> 
> There is nothing shady in these examples and no huge conspiracy or fraud, just smart business buying low and selling higher. Most people dont have the time or patience, but if these sellers do then it helps keep the market from only being a few people near the parks.
> 
> SMART TACTICS:
> Someone posted, and I agree, if a low priced pin gets you in their store, youre more likely to buy more  Target does it, why wouldnt sellers on eBay? Again, there is no mystery to it and no tricks, just simple math and smart business.
> 
> If the seller makes a few bucks, Im perfectly fine with it. They have to eat, they have to make a little something or they will stop and more importantly I need the pins! Lol
> 
> Please be careful about dragging names through the mud without facts.
> 
> SCRAPPERS:
> Lets remember, pins that have been scrapped are copies of real pins, so there are real versions of that pin out there. Just because a seller has a pin that has been scrapped does not mean it is a scrapper. There are real versions of the pin, otherwise they are listed as bootleg. If all they have are pins that have been scrapped or are bootleg, now that is absolutely a red flag, but there are legitimate versions of the pins still floating around once theyve been scrapped.
> 
> DISNEYSTORE.COM:
> I have purchased many pins from DisneyStore.com myself that had I not bought them from the source even *I* would have thought they werent legit and would have returned it to the seller. Not every pin is perfect. I got a DSF pin in trade this week and Mickeys eyes are sunken in. This pin is mint on card and I know the trader very well, she bought it new at DSF. This is just an example of a legit yet not a perfect pin. Immediately deeming a seller as a fraud for having a less than perfect pin isnt using our best judgment. I would contact the seller and ask for a refund, more about that next.
> 
> PAYPAL:
> I know Im getting terribly long winded, Im almost done. Its very difficult to get *jacked* on eBay because paypal protects buyers to the nth degree. EBay owns paypal and without happy buyers, sellers dont matter and the whole thing goes down the drain! No matter what a seller says about returns, paypal will make them take back a scrapper and youll get a refund. If you think youve gotten scammed on eBay then call foul and youll get your money back. No problem. Relax and enjoy the hobby.
> 
> OLIVEJUICE:
> Finally, then Ill finally shut up: does anyone know what happened to Olivejuiceyou21? They were fantastic, but it appears someone, literally, died?!  Theyll be sadly missed.



Awww thanks!  Welcome to the board, hope to see you around again.  Yes this thread does need to get back on track, I do agree with that 100%!  It's easy to get side tracked and the original feeling is still here, I think it needs to be updated and streamlined tho.  



amysuch said:


> Got all 5 today. They look great!



Thanks for your input. 



earthfaries said:


> I agree, WhitDisney, your post was awesome
> 
> I also like buying from muchnessofdisney.  They are one of my favorite sellers, along with bizzybee1, pham22 ( I think that's the name, I buy authentic vinylmations and mystery set pins from them),funmamas and Miami Disney Pins for APs.
> 
> ​



 I've never used the muchnessofdisney but I think I will give them a search.


----------



## MountNittany

Oh my...I pretty much completely forgot about this list until I started planning my Disney trip this year... update coming TOMORROW ASAP


----------



## MountNittany

Currently working on the massive update, but I have to leave very soon. Sorry to everyone that this hasn't been updated forever!


----------



## pixiewings71

MountNittany said:


> Currently working on the massive update, but I have to leave very soon. Sorry to everyone that this hasn't been updated forever!



It's OK, you're busy!! We understand.


----------



## FigmentChick

Hey, everyone!!!  

I've checked the list on the first page as well as a search and have not found anything on the following sellers.  I figured I would ask if anyone has experience with them as it is about time to try and buy pin lots for our trip (yes, I'm one of those psychos that pack six months early! lol).

The sellers are am questioning are: klay16, irishjwc, and monkabuda.  I also saw the information posted about sunshinesunwear and am re-considering purchasing from them.

Just let me know when you can.  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I purchased from monkabuda, when she first started.  Some of the pins currently listed in the sets, are known to be scrapped.  The pin I purchased is older, so it is difficult to know if it is fake.  Although, I believe scrappers of it do exist.  Klay16 has purchased a lot of 100 pins himself.  I don't know if he uses these for trade or turns around and resells them.  As for irishjwc, the picture shown, does have known scrapper pins in it.  So my suggestion would be, buyer beware.  Also, when duplicates are mentioned, it can be a red flag.  Here are some good reference links.    http://www.dizpins.com/pinventory/scrappers.htm
http://www.pintalk.com/showthread.php?1524-Bad-Mickey-waffle&p=7410#post7410


----------



## daisy 'n donald

i just bought from seller bizzybee1....it was for a 25 pin lot of booster packs...
i'm hoping that these are legit....it's a green seller, so...i just did buy it now yesterday, so they haven't arrived yet
i must say though, the seller is great with communications....i had asked if at all possble to not include booster packs of princesses or star wars since i am giving these to my neice and nephew for their trip in may, and i'm pretty sure these are pins they would want to keep...and then i asked to try and not include the nerds set, because i would probably keep those...
but, the seller was totally understanding and said they would try...that's all i could ask for!
so, so far so good...however, i haven't recieved them yet....but i have a feeling they'll be good pins...
and hopefully my neice and nephew will have as much fun trading as their aunt and uncle do


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Bizzybee1 is .  I've purchased a pin from her and put that listing in my watch list.  I think those pin sets are on clearance at the Disney oulet stores.  There seem to be a lot of auctions for those pin sets.


----------



## earthfaries

daisy 'n donald said:


> i just bought from seller bizzybee1....it was for a 25 pin lot of booster packs...
> i'm hoping that these are legit....it's a green seller, so...i just did buy it now yesterday, so they haven't arrived yet
> i must say though, the seller is great with communications....i had asked if at all possble to not include booster packs of princesses or star wars since i am giving these to my neice and nephew for their trip in may, and i'm pretty sure these are pins they would want to keep...and then i asked to try and not include the nerds set, because i would probably keep those...
> but, the seller was totally understanding and said they would try...that's all i could ask for!
> so, so far so good...however, i haven't recieved them yet....but i have a feeling they'll be good pins...
> and hopefully my neice and nephew will have as much fun trading as their aunt and uncle do



I buy the same pins from funmamas, but way cheaper   They have a 21 pin lot in new booster packs for only 36.75.

I like bizzybee1 also, for individual pins (I buy a lot of holiday pins from them) but for real pins for trading, funmamas has the best deal.

​


----------



## MountNittany

BizzyBee has great pins! I wouldn't worry at all



earthfaries said:


> I buy the same pins from funmamas, but way cheaper   They have a 21 pin lot in new booster packs for only 36.75.
> 
> I like bizzybee1 also, for individual pins (I buy a lot of holiday pins from them) but for real pins for trading, funmamas has the best deal.
> 
> ​


I just removed funmamas from the bad list 

They'll be on the good list when I finish





The update will be finished tonight! I'll do it during the second intermission for the Pens game.


----------



## FigmentChick

Thanks for the information.  I just want to make sure we're not buying and circulating scrappers.  It's not fair to the CMs (and, thus, Disney) if they get a bad pin nor a child who comes up behind my kids to trade.  I was heartbroken two years ago when I realized I bought scrappers.  I just felt so awful; like I was cheating Disney.

Thanks again and everyone have a wonderful day!


----------



## MountNittany

> Hi, I'm sending a long winded email concerning some pins I just bought from on eBay (it was a lot of 20 pins). I wanted to provide you with the person's name so you can list them on the first page of the thread. I suspect them all to be scrappers.
> 
> At first glance they looked ok but when I inspected them further they looked odd. They looked like they had brush stroke marks on them. DF says he thought they were using a polisher to try to 'fix' the pins. I wrote back to the person stating I couldn't give them the 5 stars they wanted because something seemed wrong with the pins and I question whether I can trade them or not. The below is the response I received:
> 
> 'Thank you so much for contacting me before leaving a feedback i really appreciated if you are no happy with your order is no problem just return the pins to me I will refund your money plus the return postage and if happens you still want to keep some of them just keep it...the parks really don't care about the quality of the pins people trade...you will see some times after you trade you find out that the one you took it has some paint or black spots in the back...but the fun of this in the parks is to trade this pins are not for collections. I really appreciate your honesty and telling me about this instead of leaving me with a bad feedback because it really hurt my account... thanks so much. Please let me know what are you going to do. regards '
> 
> 
> At any rate I feel uncomfortable keeping the pins & trying to trade them because it isn't fair for someone else down the road to end up with a scrapper. The ebay person is *disneyeasypin*, I don't believe I saw them listed on the first page. I appreciate that he is offering to refund my money & return shipping. I'm guessing he really doesn't want a bad review.
> 
> Thank you.



PM quote for reference


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

My sister won a few pins from mr.disneycollector.  All the pins are known to be scrapped, and turned out to be so.  The pins will go into their collections.


----------



## daisy 'n donald

daisy 'n donald said:


> i just bought from seller bizzybee1....it was for a 25 pin lot of booster packs...
> i'm hoping that these are legit....it's a green seller, so...i just did buy it now yesterday, so they haven't arrived yet
> i must say though, the seller is great with communications....i had asked if at all possble to not include booster packs of princesses or star wars since i am giving these to my neice and nephew for their trip in may, and i'm pretty sure these are pins they would want to keep...and then i asked to try and not include the nerds set, because i would probably keep those...
> but, the seller was totally understanding and said they would try...that's all i could ask for!
> so, so far so good...however, i haven't recieved them yet....but i have a feeling they'll be good pins...
> and hopefully my neice and nephew will have as much fun trading as their aunt and uncle do



i got the pins the other day! and bizzybee1 was great! they were able to not include the princess or star wars pins, which is awesome!
i just wish i knew about this seller when my hubs and i went last year....(we did however get good pins to trade from the list then too)....hopefully they'll be around selling for the next time we go!

so my niece and nephew are leaving next friday for disney, and i plan on giving them the pins this friday when i see them....i'm trying to think of a cute way to give them the pins...


----------



## erincon23

I just sold a couple of pins to an ebay buyer, and she contacted me today asking me to replace a small yellow pin back with a Mickey head back. I'm happy to do that -- that's not the problem -- but I had a question -- at one time (and maybe still), there were packages of pin backs that were different than the Mickey backs, and I think one was a Goofy hat. If you recall it, was it a small yellow back with a rounded top? Or is this just a generic back, not an official Disney one? If it's a special Goofy back, I'd like to let my buyer know that (and still mail her a Mickey head back).


----------



## earthfaries

erincon23 said:


> I just sold a couple of pins to an ebay buyer, and she contacted me today asking me to replace a small yellow pin back with a Mickey head back. I'm happy to do that -- that's not the problem -- but I had a question -- at one time (and maybe still), there were packages of pin backs that were different than the Mickey backs, and I think one was a Goofy hat. If you recall it, was it a small yellow back with a rounded top? Or is this just a generic back, not an official Disney one? If it's a special Goofy back, I'd like to let my buyer know that (and still mail her a Mickey head back).



I bought a bunch of packs of the character pin backs from Disney a couple of years ago.  One was light green and was goofy's hat.  There was Mickey's white glove, a blue sorcerers hat ...

I love them, they stay on so well, and I never lose a pin with one of those backs on them!


----------



## pixiewings71

Oh man...I want one of the Mickey hand backs so badly!!!!  I've got a Tinkerbell peeker pin and I think it would look adorable with the hand as the "back", since it would be on the front.    I can't find them ANYwhere tho!!!!


----------



## Mom2OakandEm

earthfaries said:


> I buy the same pins from funmamas, but way cheaper   They have a 21 pin lot in new booster packs for only 36.75.
> 
> I like bizzybee1 also, for individual pins (I buy a lot of holiday pins from them) but for real pins for trading, funmamas has the best deal.
> 
> ​



Okay so I just received my 3 new booster packs (21 pins total) from funmamas abd I'm not a pro at this, but I think all of mine are real too. 

There was no funky smell, they were all in original packages with the Disney price tag on them. They are not smooth when you run your finger over the front, there is no dimpling in the paint and the Mickey heads on the back of the pins go to the edge. And I used the one website listed on post 1 to check the picture and found the coloring to be the same. So as far as I can tell these are all good as well. 

Is there any other tell tell signs I should be checking for?


----------



## Scrooge Jr

earthfaries said:


> We buy from funmamas.  She sells lots of 21 pins for 36.75.  You get 3 brand new booster packs, or starter sets for that price, you can't beat it!
> 
> ​



Does anyone wonder where they get them form to sell at that price, or is it just me?


----------



## WhitDisney

Scrooge Jr said:


> Does anyone wonder where they get them form to sell at that price, or is it just me?


They sell booster sets all the time in outlet stores for $6.99 - it's all in the timing of being there when the boxes come in.  I'm also sure there's a variety of ways - one seller mentioned getting some of their boosters via rewards cards, another mentioned trading out older rack pins with people on Pinpics.  It doesn't sound like rocket science once one or two of them 'leak' a bit of their secrets.


----------



## Scrooge Jr

WhitDisney said:


> They sell booster sets all the time in outlet stores for $6.99 - it's all in the timing of being there when the boxes come in.  I'm also sure there's a variety of ways - one seller mentioned getting some of their boosters via rewards cards, another mentioned trading out older rack pins with people on Pinpics.  It doesn't sound like rocket science once one or two of them 'leak' a bit of their secrets.



Thanks!


----------



## mamabean

Question

Would you buy from this seller?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Disney-Pin-Trad...356?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2563b30c04


----------



## earthfaries

mamabean said:


> Question
> 
> Would you buy from this seller?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Disney-Pin-Trad...356?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2563b30c04



Looks legit to me


----------



## Scrooge Jr

mamabean said:


> Question
> 
> Would you buy from this seller?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Disney-Pin-Trad...356?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2563b30c04



I did and I love my pins! I have plans to order from her again as our time gets closer.


----------



## mamabean

mamabean said:


> Question
> 
> Would you buy from this seller?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Disney-Pin-Trad...356?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2563b30c04



I got my pins today!!
I got the license plate, pirate, and baby mickey and friends packs that are in the sellers pictures.
Super fast shipping and they are brand new in the packs!  Awesome seller and I'd buy from her again!


----------



## maburke

Jessica527 said:


> Marketplace32 - Sent great pins!! Got 10 from him in somewhat of a grab bag. Send a lot of Disneyland rare pins and some hidden mickeys. There wasn't one pin I did not like, no scrappers here!



I beg to differ. I ordered a 20-pin lot from them and I'd say about half are scrappers. (Well, I'm not too confident in my abilities to tell, but I'd say of the 8 where I can tell for sure, 4 are scrappers and 4 are real.)

I am so pleased with the idea people here introduced me to of buying from the people selling booster packs! I'm happy to pay $2 per pin knowing for certain that they are authentic.

Headed to DL on Monday!


----------



## lfortin16

Does anyone know if   "realcoolstuff"   is selling "real" pins or scrappers?

I just bought a lot in an auction.  I don't have them yet, but started reading about "scrappers" tonight and now I am worried.  I never knew about therse before.  I just wanted to get some pins for my little ones to trade in Disney on our trip this summer.


----------



## magicalfoursome

I ordered from Mousepinsonline even though they are listed as a "yellow" seller.  Definitely scrappers in my lot.  The colors were off in several pins and one Donald Duck pin even had his bottom lip missing.   I keep looking for a sale on trader packs from the Disney online store. Before our last WDW visit I found them on sale there and we used them for trading. Definitely move mousepinsonline to a "red" seller.


----------



## jmryburn

koolstuff2005 is selling more bad pins and is listed in the orange. I just bought 10 off of him. Only 2 were real. I wouldn't recomend buying any vinylmation or hidden mickey pins from this seller.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Ya, you have to know what you are buying from koolstuff2005.  I agree he/she sells scrappers.


----------



## petals

Every pin i got from unique_world was a scrapper


----------



## muushupork

I bought 50 traders from the pin station and id say at least half were scrappers. Ive bought from them before and they were fine but this time i was not pleased.


----------



## britneyacacia3

pixiewings71 said:


> Maybe we can get this stickied, altho I'm sure the mods don't want us "witch hunting" anyone so....



Hmmm Nice


----------



## Scrooge Jr

My family and I are going to Disney in November. I began collecting pins on Ebay to trade at Disney. I have noticed that the prices of the pins have gone up as the summer has arrived.
I was paying $1.25-$1.50 per pin, now Im looking at $2.00-$3.50 per pin. I wonder if the price will drop as summer ends?


----------



## n2mm

Scrooge Jr said:


> My family and I are going to Disney in November. I began collecting pins on Ebay to trade at Disney. I have noticed that the prices of the pins have gone up as the summer has arrived.
> I was paying $1.25-$1.50 per pin, now Im looking at $2.00-$3.50 per pin. I wonder if the price will drop as summer ends?



It could be because recently ebay raised their fees for sellers.  Ebay now charges a fee based not only on the price of the item, but for the total price to include the shipping fee.  Also ebay use to give sellers 100 free listings each month if the sale starts at .99, now they give sellers 50 free listings a month (any start price).  Sellers who have "stores" have different rules, I'm talking about the average seller (like myself).  In the past if I listed for .99, and it sold for that price the ebay fee was .09 (plus paypal fee -- which has always been on the total to include shipping).  But now if I sell something for .99 and it cost $5.00 to ship, ebay gets .54, once you add in the paypal fee too, the profit is just pennies now.  Many sellers stopped selling overseas because of the higher shipping taking more profit away from the seller.  Some sellers are adding on that extra fee in their "handling" or increasing their item prices.   I stay away from the hidden mickey pins myself.  I was in WDW in May and the scrappers are so good, even I can't tell them apart in most cases.  When I sell pins, I'll stick to my older lanyard pins or my gazillion pins I collected from 1999-2005.  Just wanted to give a different point of view.


----------



## KrysiaG

ratcatshell said:


> Anyone have any dealings with the seller evaandmike?  I have been watching the actions and it seems like good prices.  I searched for the seller name on this thread and didn't find anything.  Thanks!



I am wondering about this seller as well.  They are definitely selling lots, which has me concerned.


----------



## KrysiaG

mamabean said:


> Question
> 
> Would you buy from this seller?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Disney-Pin-Trad...356?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2563b30c04



Thank you for postin this seller!


----------



## mgroshans

I bought 2 pins (a day apart) and received the first one (the green hidden mickey lanyard pin) today from disneypinpros and it looks just fine. Has the rubber mickey head for the back, the writing on the back, etc. No problems with it. Very satisfied. We should be receiving the 2nd one tomorrow or Monday. I would definetely buy from them again.


----------



## carebee21

I bought pin sets from both angelajuly and funmamas.  Both sets arrived within the past couple days and all the sets were real and both sellers shipped very quickly.


----------



## Scrooge Jr

n2mm said:


> It could be because recently ebay raised their fees for sellers.  Ebay now charges a fee based not only on the price of the item, but for the total price to include the shipping fee.  Also ebay use to give sellers 100 free listings each month if the sale starts at .99, now they give sellers 50 free listings a month (any start price).  Sellers who have "stores" have different rules, I'm talking about the average seller (like myself).  In the past if I listed for .99, and it sold for that price the ebay fee was .09 (plus paypal fee -- which has always been on the total to include shipping).  But now if I sell something for .99 and it cost $5.00 to ship, ebay gets .54, once you add in the paypal fee too, the profit is just pennies now.  Many sellers stopped selling overseas because of the higher shipping taking more profit away from the seller.  Some sellers are adding on that extra fee in their "handling" or increasing their item prices.   I stay away from the hidden mickey pins myself.  I was in WDW in May and the scrappers are so good, even I can't tell them apart in most cases.  When I sell pins, I'll stick to my older lanyard pins or my gazillion pins I collected from 1999-2005.  Just wanted to give a different point of view.



Wow, Thanks.


----------



## mgroshans

mgroshans said:


> I bought 2 pins (a day apart) and received the first one (the green hidden mickey lanyard pin) today from disneypinpros and it looks just fine. Has the rubber mickey head for the back, the writing on the back, etc. No problems with it. Very satisfied. We should be receiving the 2nd one tomorrow or Monday. I would definetely buy from them again.



we received our 2nd pin from disneypinpros in todays mail with no problem. I would definetely order off ebay from them again. Both were in excellent shape


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Here is a link to more scrapper images.  http://www.pintalk.com/showthread.php?403-MORE-Scary-new-scrapper-images-from-China


----------



## EeyoreFanInTX

Hello.  Is this ebay seller reputable... jeffreyyoung? I did a search in this thread and didn't see his name come up.  Thank you!


----------



## bubsmoljo

I sure hope he is-I bought a 30 pin lot from him on ebay myself last night.  I didn't see his name on any of the scrapper lists.  We'll see when I get my pins.  I'll definitely post the outcome.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I would be suspicious of jeffreyyoung, for a few reasons.  He has a stock photo that leads me to believe he sells scrapper, it is all he is selling.  Second, he mentions duplicates if you buy larger lots.  The price and his location.


----------



## EeyoreFanInTX

can anyone recommend a seller who has a starter set that has fast shipping?  we're leaving in 14 days so there might be enough time with a buy it now. I'm looking for a set that doesn't have anything too cute that my 5 yr old daughter (or myself) would want to keep. lol It's my daughter's first time so I thought we could give it a try so she could trade for princess pins or something. 

oh and I already looked at funmamas but didn't see anything with a qty of 20 or 25.  Is bizzybee1 my only option?


----------



## Beth921

disney.crazy is not a good seller.  I don't have the pins to say whether they are fakes or not, but the pins never arrived at my house and they have my money.  I would never purchase from them again.  Ever.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Here are a few sellers: disney_pins_and_vinyls, themuchnessofdisney.


----------



## Beemitchcowski

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> Here are a few sellers: disney_pins_and_vinyls, themuchnessofdisney.





Are these reputable..non scrappers?


----------



## EeyoreFanInTX

Beemitchcowski said:


> Are these reputable..non scrappers?



there are several posts about themuchnessofdisney listed on the 1st page of this thread but I couldn't find anything about the other one yet.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I would purchase from these sellers.  I stalk ebay regularly and don't see any signs of scrappers.  I check feedback as a buyer, also.  Sometimes people buy from scrapper dealers and resell the pins.  Or use scrappers to trade for legit pins.  Both seem to offer refunds and don't mention duplicate pins or not on original card.  One of the sellers describes the item as new unopened.


----------



## Scrooge Jr

Do I have enough pins? We have 250 pins, all different, ready to trade. We have all pins from A to Z and all points between and about 37 in the mail on it's way. Did I go over board? We will be at Disney World for 15 days.

Last trip, 2009, we began pin trading and I like it, but I kept trading my favorites for new favorites, now I can keep all I like. The pins at the parks at too costly, I look for bargains not scrapers on Ebay.


----------



## myAAbatteries&aTD

Has anyone bought from/heard of nanatobean?


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I have no experience with nanatobean, but I would not buy from them.  Looking at the feedback as a buyer, one of the sellers shown, does sell scrappers.  I have experience with this seller.  Again, it is a stock photo, mentions duplicates, price and the picture shown has pins in small bags.  Most of these are the warning signs of scrappers.  No returns policy, too.


----------



## MadilynnsMomma

What is a "Chaser" pin?  I just bought a lot from domimgood and I thought I had some fakes cause there is no paint on them.  Then I look them up on pinpics and find out that they are called "Chasers" --- are they authentic?  Tradeable?


----------



## Raech

Had very good results so far with this seller. The only pin that was fake was the Mickey whip indiana jones with pluto (the tiny writing was even on this fake - so this fake has been improved). As soon as I pointed it out I was refunded for the pin with out even sending it back. They based the pic they took against pinpics info and said it was only the second time they had ever been tricked. All the other pins were fantastic well priced and authentic.


----------



## Raech

fortunately I did not spend much. That should have been my tip off I know. But this seller was my first ebay purchase for pins.


----------



## Raech

Not only did kateydidit give me all authentic pins she threw in the GWP spinner board I needed for the Pirates GWP set I needed for free.


----------



## Raech

Got a rare	
WHITE RABBIT ALICE POCKETWATCH 60TH EVENT LE Disney PIN on card. Very happy about it.


----------



## MadilynnsMomma

Another negative review of ebay user: Domimgood - bought a lot of 50... 24 of them are scrappers/fakes... will come back with an update when I get their offer of resolution...


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I thought three-kings-trading might sell fakes.  I've been following them, as they have pins I am interested in.  Some may be real  or now there are fakes out there of the 2011 HM pins.


----------



## bubsmoljo

So I finally got my pins-took a week to get them.  I looked each up on Pinpics and from what I can tell I got were scrapper pins.  They have defects in the paint and one pin minnie's eyes were not even colored in.  Let's not even talk about the rough edges on most of the pins.  Anyone else have experience with this ebay seller?

Updated: 06/23/2011 noon
Just got the following response from this ebay seller:

Dear bubsmoljo,

Hi - I am sorry that you were not happy with the pins. We try and include some extras to make up for the occasional scrapper. It would appear that you batch must have contained an unusually high percentage of bad pins. We are refunding your full payment and trust that you will dispose of the scrappers (or cut off the pin portion and use them for decoration). Again sorry for the bad experience you had. Thanks for understanding.

Jeffrey


- jeffreyyoung


----------



## myAAbatteries&aTD

dizneymandoug - has anyone had experience buying from him?  He has a lot of Disney stuff, not just pins - seems like his pins are on cards and would therefore be legit, but I'm wanting to be careful......  Thanks for any info if anyone has any on him!


----------



## myAAbatteries&aTD

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> I have no experience with nanatobean, but I would not buy from them.  Looking at the feedback as a buyer, one of the sellers shown, does sell scrappers.  I have experience with this seller.  Again, it is a stock photo, mentions duplicates, price and the picture shown has pins in small bags.  Most of these are the warning signs of scrappers.  No returns policy, too.



Thanks - that was my feeling too........


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

dizneymandoug, I have no experience with him.  Looking at his feedback as a buyer, he has purchased pins from a questionable seller.  If you read the description of his pin lot, it states that pins may or may not be on cards.


----------



## LegoJediMom

Has anyone had any experience with this seller? I recently got burned on an eBay pin purchase with the vast majority being scrappers. I wasn't sure until I found this thread and read up on what to look for. Not sure what to do now, but am checking any seller against this thread before I buy.

Thanks!


----------



## jkluttrell

This may have already been discussed earlier in the thread but does anyone know why the D&N pin station site doesn't have anymore sets of trader pins? I had ordered some based on a recommendation from this thread for my last trip and wanted to get some more for my next trip but there are non available.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I would refer to pinpics before buying from dknoxinbox.  Some of the pins for sale have the possibility of being scrapped.  While other pins for sale seem to be legit.  If you are willing to pay the prices of this seller, I would also look at domdisney.  I have purchased from him and his pins are authentic.


----------



## Gutak

I can throw my two cents in.  Just bought a pin from ebay user dyllan.  I'm not sure if he's a regular pin seller, but he sold me the Hanes promotional one from 2008 - white t-shirt with a raised mickey on the front.  Got a good price for it, and it definitely seems authentic.

Haven't tried any other sellers yet - and I'm glad I didn't... I nearly bought from someone who, according to this list, sells scrappers.


----------



## workinmom

I just received a "20 pin lot" from Evaandmike. I'm not an expert, but after researching for a couple of hours on pinpics, I think I only have about 3 legitimate pins. Almost all of them that I received had a disclaimer on pinpics about unauthorized selling directly from China. I may be just pessimistic, but that made me believe mine might be scrappers. My biggest concern is the edges of the pins. They don't look like they were cut properly. They are very rough & have bumps, etc...on the edges. 

I really didn't want to purchase any "lot", but my kids really like the surprise of not knowing what pins you might get, so I selected someone that lived in FL, had 100% feedback, & only bought a small lot of pins. 

I'm just not sure if I will trade them when we go in August...I can't guarantee they are scrappers, but don't want to continue to bring them into the parks if they are. I will now purchase the booster packs (which is what I wanted to do from the beginning) but I had to listen to my DD!

Sorry for being so long winded....just wanted to let you guys know my experience with this seller.


----------



## adventure_woman

Can someone point me in the direction of a couple of sellers that sell a lot of pins for trading for a good price?  I'm looking at probably 20 or so pins I need for my DD, and I really don't care what ones they are (not scrappers obviously).


----------



## TeenaS

adventure_woman said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of a couple of sellers that sell a lot of pins for trading for a good price?  I'm looking at probably 20 or so pins I need for my DD, and I really don't care what ones they are (not scrappers obviously).



The guy I purchase mine from when I need them (sells very sporadically on ebay) finally has some listed again in lots of five ... he does give a discount on shipping if you purchase more than one lot.  Just do a seller search for MUBUNNY

Good luck!


----------



## petals

Is it possible for this pin to be a scrapper? 
http://www.pinpics.com/cgi-bin/pin.cgi?pin=79066&sid=8799.1310049783.v2

I got this pin recently from a seller and there is a noticable dip in the paint under the belt and seller is trying to convince me that it's not a scrapper that disney has started releasing poor quality pins with marks on paint and dips in paint. I think it's just a scrapper!


----------



## bubsmoljo

workinmom said:


> I just received a "20 pin lot" from Evaandmike. I'm not an expert, but after researching for a couple of hours on pinpics, I think I only have about 3 legitimate pins. Almost all of them that I received had a disclaimer on pinpics about unauthorized selling directly from China. I may be just pessimistic, but that made me believe mine might be scrappers. My biggest concern is the edges of the pins. They don't look like they were cut properly. They are very rough & have bumps, etc...on the edges.
> 
> I really didn't want to purchase any "lot", but my kids really like the surprise of not knowing what pins you might get, so I selected someone that lived in FL, had 100% feedback, & only bought a small lot of pins.
> 
> I'm just not sure if I will trade them when we go in August...I can't guarantee they are scrappers, but don't want to continue to bring them into the parks if they are. I will now purchase the booster packs (which is what I wanted to do from the beginning) but I had to listen to my DD!
> 
> Sorry for being so long winded....just wanted to let you guys know my experience with this seller.



I bought pins from these guys too and I had the same experience.  So they are definitely off the list of trusted sellers!


----------



## workinmom

Just an update to my transaction with Evaandmike:  I contacted them & was told to return the pins for a full refund. She said that she purchases in lots off Ebay, just like we do. All the pins were in little plastic bags & I got the feeling she had no idea that there were scrappers included. Mailed them back today & now I'll order booster packs for trading.


----------



## workinmom

bubsmoljo said:


> I bought pins from these guys too and I had the same experience.  So they are definitely off the list of trusted sellers!



Just noticd you're from Severna Park! Not too far away...


----------



## pixiewings71

TeenaS said:


> The guy I purchase mine from when I need them (sells very sporadically on ebay) finally has some listed again in lots of five ... he does give a discount on shipping if you purchase more than one lot.  Just do a seller search for MUBUNNY
> 
> Good luck!



I love buying from MUBUNNY!!! I've always received great pins from him!



petals said:


> Is it possible for this pin to be a scrapper?
> http://www.pinpics.com/cgi-bin/pin.cgi?pin=79066&sid=8799.1310049783.v2
> 
> I got this pin recently from a seller and there is a noticable dip in the paint under the belt and seller is trying to convince me that it's not a scrapper that disney has started releasing poor quality pins with marks on paint and dips in paint. I think it's just a scrapper!



I don't know if yours is a scrapper or not, but I can say with 100% honesty that yes, we purchased pins directly from DLR, they were LE's and they did have dips in the paint!



workinmom said:


> Just an update to my transaction with Evaandmike:  I contacted them & was told to return the pins for a full refund. She said that she purchases in lots off Ebay, just like we do. All the pins were in little plastic bags & I got the feeling she had no idea that there were scrappers included. Mailed them back today & now I'll order booster packs for trading.



If this seller is buying lots on eBay and reselling I would stay FAR away......they are buying scrappers and reselling them.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

pixiewings71 said:


> If this seller is buying lots on eBay and reselling I would stay FAR away......they are buying scrappers and reselling them.



This is why I always check feedback as a buyer, too.


----------



## workinmom

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> This is why I always check feedback as a buyer, too.


That's a great idea....thanks for the suggestion. I'm just going to stay away from "lots" in the future.


----------



## staceyhzoo

adventure_woman said:


> Can someone point me in the direction of a couple of sellers that sell a lot of pins for trading for a good price?  I'm looking at probably 20 or so pins I need for my DD, and I really don't care what ones they are (not scrappers obviously).



I've been buying from Gitanoman for a few years and she will sell lots.  I've never had a scrapper.  Just email her.

I also have bought from MUBUNNY, but I haven't seen him sell much this year.

HTH!


----------



## eyeshadow

I noticed that Thepinconnection is in red, but under the green list. When I clicked on the link with the report on them it is a good report, so I just wanted to double check because I wanted to buy from them.


----------



## pixiewings71

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> This is why I always check feedback as a buyer, too.



Me too!  



workinmom said:


> That's a great idea....thanks for the suggestion. I'm just going to stay away from "lots" in the future.



I try to, unless it's a seller I've used previously and had good results with.  



staceyhzoo said:


> I've been buying from Gitanoman for a few years and she will sell lots.  I've never had a scrapper.  Just email her.
> 
> I also have bought from MUBUNNY, but I haven't seen him sell much this year.
> 
> HTH!



I buy from Gitanoman as well, both lots and singles.  I've always received good pins from her, she is one of few that I will buy larger lots from, otherwise I stick to smaller lots of 25 or less or buy singles.



eyeshadow said:


> I noticed that Thepinconnection is in red, but under the green list. When I clicked on the link with the report on them it is a good report, so I just wanted to double check because I wanted to buy from them.



I have never used them so cannot say for sure, but if the report is good I would take the chance on a small number of pins.  Good luck!! Please come back and give us your feedback!


----------



## mlnbabies

I bought 21 pins from monkabuda on Ebay and 10 of them were scrappers. I was able to see what pins I was getting so I thought I was ok. She said that her pins were from trading in the park. She did tell me to send them back and she would refund me.


----------



## workinmom

Ok....I'm still looking at pins! Anyone heard of hawaiiandreamcastle? I checked her buyer feedback & she is purchasing single pins from "green" sellers listed here.


----------



## muushupork

I bought a lot from the pin connection a few months ago and all were scrappers. I had gotten what i believe were legit pins from them last year but i think they came on hard times and tried to make some extra money.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I purcashed a pin from monkabuda for personal use.  I'm not trading it.  I do believe they sell scrappers.  Hawaiiandreamcastle seems to be okay.  I've had experience with them.  The only questionable move is buying a private auction from Sleepys_emporium.  Check feedback as a buyer.  I believe, Sleppys sells a majority of scrapper pins.  So, Hawaiian may be trading scrappers for legit pins.  Do you want to do business with someone like that?  This is the ethical question.


----------



## inkedupmomma

Unfortunately, I just found this tread after already purchasing a lot of pins o ebay last week.

My pins are def fakes, as they have all the warning signs listed on here 

if going on ebay, beware of *gomf03* . That is who i bought from, and they sold themselves as Christian, trying to raise funds for their 2011 Disney trip! 

I have tried contacting him, and nada.

Anywho, if you are looking for legit pins, this was not the person! 

Wish I knew the warning signs before, then again, if something seems to good to be true, it usually is!


----------



## We_love_WDW

I am so happy I checked this tonight...I was going to order from gomf03.  How did you know they were scrappers?  I guess I won't be ordering from them.  Who can I buy 20 pins from and not be sold scrappers?


----------



## myAAbatteries&aTD

*dizneymandoug* 

Just bought 3 lots from him after MUCH communication - authentic pins ON cards w/ Disney color-coded stickers, SEALED mystery packs, booster sets (sealed in plastic), etc.....  There were some duplicates b/c I did buy 3 lots of 50, but that's okay b/c I bought them for trading.  I will probably end up buying more from him b/c my son found so many keepers and my girls haven't gone through them yet.  Super-fast shipping, too.


----------



## staceyhzoo

Has anyone bought from disney_pins_and_vinyl?  Thanks!


----------



## mlnbabies

mlnbabies said:


> I bought 21 pins from monkabuda on Ebay and 10 of them were scrappers. I was able to see what pins I was getting so I thought I was ok. She said that her pins were from trading in the park. She did tell me to send them back and she would refund me.




Update..........I sent them back and she refunded me the full amount. All though I was unhappy that she did have scrappers even with 100% FB, I was happy for the refund. Back to finding more pins.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Disney_pin_ etc seems pretty legit to me.  There are a few negative comments.  So, you may want to look at those and decide for yourself if you want to do business with them.  I looked at the feedback as a buyer and nothing fake jumps out at me.  I would give them a try.  Good luck.


----------



## BlayWulf

can someone check into this ebay seller..preludevtec01 . i dont see him on the list and i recently bought a limited white glove pin from them....just double checking. also it should be noted he's mostly a sports seller but has scattered throughout a bunch of rare epcot pins.


----------



## BlayWulf

i believe i was the one who said pinconnection should be on the green. i haven;t done business with them ina  while so i cant attest to their recent scrappers, but i know that their singular le pins are legit for the most part. so maybe move them to yellow?


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

In regards to preludevtec01, I am not familiar with those older pins. I would need to see the pin, to be of help.


----------



## We_love_WDW

Has anyone ordered pins from evaandmike ?


----------



## workinmom

We_love_WDW said:


> Has anyone ordered pins from evaandmike ?


I would not recommend them. I received a 20 pin lot & I would say probably 3/4 of them were a scrappers. They did take them back in return w/a full refund, however.


----------



## surfergirl602

I haven't been on this thread since our last trip, but we have a new one coming up in October, and I am sad to see so many good sellers that have gone down hill!  I used to buy my big lots from thewill, but no more.  WOW, he's really changed his stock!

If anyone is looking for REAL pins, I am selling some of my collection on ebay right now.  Spending money for our upcoming trip.    My username is:  surfergirl602


----------



## n2mm

surfergirl602 said:


> I haven't been on this thread since our last trip, but we have a new one coming up in October, and I am sad to see so many good sellers that have gone down hill!  I used to buy my big lots from thewill, but no more.  WOW, he's really changed his stock!
> 
> If anyone is looking for REAL pins, I am selling some of my collection on ebay right now.  Spending money for our upcoming trip.    My username is:  surfergirl602



I agree.  The lanyard/HM pins out there are bad.  I don't think it's all the sellers' fault.  I traded for HM pins for the first time this past May and it was hard, really hard, trying to tell if a pin was authentic vs fake.  They look so good.  And the CMs can't tell either because they have them on their lanyards first thing in the morning.  I came home with a few and after checking and comparing, I realized some of mine must be scrappers too, so I won't even list any pins of this type on ebay.  The only ones I sell are my pins from 2000-2007 collection (mostly LE, DVC, AP and CM pins -- though I have lots from the original lanyard series when it first began). 

I can't compete with the folks selling scrappers, because I won't sell authentic pins as cheap as the scrappers, so folks have to decide what they want.  Plus there were so many sellers selling batches of really cheap (fake) pins from China for very little money on ebay.

While I have some authentic pins on my ebay auction (JJT219) my $3-4 per pin for some auctions can't seem to compete with the folks selling fake ones for $1.  Most of my pins are LE though and I've not really gotten into that area yet, esp. during the ebay summer slump.

Surfergirl, you have some nice pins for very good prices, you should do well if folks realize that you get what you pay for.  Like you, I'm saving to take the kids and grandkids on a cruise in 2012, so all of my profits go into my cruise fund account!  Good luck!!


----------



## bubsmoljo

workinmom said:


> I would not recommend them. I received a 20 pin lot & I would say probably 3/4 of them were a scrappers. They did take them back in return w/a full refund, however.



I ordered from them too and they also gave me a full refund when I complained about the scrappers!  It's amazing the stay in business, but I guess alot of people don't care what they buy!


----------



## pixiewings71

bubsmoljo said:


> I ordered from them too and they also gave me a full refund when I complained about the scrappers!  It's amazing the stay in business, but I guess* alot of people don't care what they buy*!



This, exactly....a lot of people just don't care at all.  It's unfortunate but it's the truth.


----------



## StarHeart1

anyone know about this ebay seller hawaiiandreamcastle?


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I've had gook luck with hawaiiandreamcastle.


----------



## surfergirl602

getting back on board with this thread is giving me pin fever.  lol  I can't wait for our next trip to start looking for a new theme.  last year was pirates, this year its going to be toy story.  My 4yo is obsessed.


----------



## RivaLJ

any body deal with rghhlh62495?


----------



## eyeshadow

I'm thinking of taking the plunge with buzzybee1 soon. It's just so hard to get myself to actually go through with it. I have to give it a shot though. I may try dizneymandoug too, he has gotten positive reviews here as well. I will post as soon as I actually buy and receive.


----------



## surfergirl602

I have some new pins on ebay ending in the next five hours if anyone is looking for pins!


----------



## adventure_woman

How about eBay sellers:

williams5871

or

smile81381 (I think I know the answer to this one....)


----------



## Beemitchcowski

eyeshadow said:


> I'm thinking of taking the plunge with buzzybee1 soon. It's just so hard to get myself to actually go through with it. I have to give it a shot though. I may try dizneymandoug too, he has gotten positive reviews here as well. I will post as soon as I actually buy and receive.



I bought a Walt Disney World Deluxe Starter Kit from Buzzybee1 on ebay. It was around $36 with shipping..It came in Disney Packaging and looks legit!  It came with 8 very large pins and a lanyard....this is my first time ever buying anything off ebay/buying pins/seeing pins...I'm hoping I did good! Good luck!


I just opened up the packaging to find that one of my pins has a broken back.  I contacted the seller and hopefully there is something that can me done.


----------



## eyeshadow

Beemitchcowski said:


> I bought a Walt Disney World Deluxe Starter Kit from Buzzybee1 on ebay. It was around $36 with shipping..It came in Disney Packaging and looks legit!  It came with 8 very large pins and a lanyard....this is my first time ever buying anything off ebay/buying pins/seeing pins...I'm hoping I did good! Good luck!
> 
> 
> I just opened up the packaging to find that one of my pins has a broken back.  I contacted the seller and hopefully there is something that can me done.



Thanks so much for sharing. Please keep us updated with the results. I would love to know if they will do right by you. I hope they take care of it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

RivaLJ said:


> any body deal with rghhlh62495?



I would stay away from this person, as they mention "trying to keep as many different style of pins on hand."  Also, "selections changes as I get new lots in." And, "new, individually bagged."  The picture shown, has some known scrappers in it.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

adventure_woman said:


> How about eBay sellers:
> 
> williams5871
> 
> or
> 
> smile81381 (I think I know the answer to this one....)



Williams has nothing listed today, but past sales look like legit pins.  This person does buy pins from people I am familiar with.

Smile, I'm not sure about this seller.  There is not enough info for me to draw a conclusion.  The price may be to good to be true.  Especially, if it includes free shipping after five plus pins.


----------



## Zomeguy

Is it allowed to post current ebay links for questionable item?


----------



## surfergirl602

anthing in little baggies is a sign to keep away.

Go ahead and post the link, I'll take a look.


----------



## Zomeguy

cgi.ebay.com/Disney-Pin-Alice-Wonderland-Characters-Limited-Edition-/130551814660?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e657e9a04


----------



## surfergirl602

Zomeguy said:


> cgi.ebay.com/Disney-Pin-Alice-Wonderland-Characters-Limited-Edition-/130551814660?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e657e9a04



I'm doing some research on it now.  I love how this seller justifies the cost of shipping - which is a total crock.  

I just shipped out 5 pins, on back cards, in a bubble mailer for 1.87, including confirmation with shipping through paypal.

I buy a box of 25 mailers for $3.50 at Sams Club.


----------



## surfergirl602

I can't find that pin on ANY of the pin sites.  I'm not sure its real.


----------



## Zomeguy

I just found the pin looking through the scrapper screenshots on this dizpins.com/pinventory/scrappers.htm page. Seems to be a non-official creation.


----------



## n2mm

surfergirl602 said:


> *anthing in little baggies is a sign to keep away.*Go ahead and post the link, I'll take a look.



That's not true!  I keep alot of my loose pins in little baggies to protect them.  I kept tons of my pins in pin binder or pin books (and the cards are long gone) and now that I'm sorting through my collection to sell, I put them in the little baggies to protect them from scratches.

Also my husband was a Cast Member for a long time during my pin collecting days and we use to buy CM exclusive pins from the Company D store.  For many years when pin collecting started (late 1999....) the CM pins were sold to us in little baggies with a staple on them.  Generally no price tag as the prices were listed on the board.  

I'm no scrapper at all (most of my pins are 2005 or earlier) and would not want any new pin folks to think that us pin collectors from the beginning were selling or trading unofficial pins.

I just spend all day yesterday listing older pins from a variety of series -- both WDW and Disney Store.  Ebay was running a one day special for penny listings, so I put on as many pins as I could before time ran out.  If anyone is looking for a pin to complete a series, it may be on my listing....after you sort through the massive beanies first! (yes I was very obsessed back then)  While I don't really have any tradeable pins listed, I've pretty much moved to listing collectible pins.  Take a look if you're interested.  I'm *JJT219*  Also, with this new penny listing yesterday, I'm sure ebay is going to have a huge stock of merchandise.  I think it will be a buyers market for the next week!  I tried to keep my shipping down.  Most of my pins have shipping for $2.00, which just covers shipping and a small part to go to the supplies -- bubble mailer and shipping labels -- I don't think my shipping price is too bad.  Plus I combine orders when needed and it saves me the supplies and the buyer the extra cost!


----------



## n2mm

Zomeguy said:


> cgi.ebay.com/Disney-Pin-Alice-Wonderland-Characters-Limited-Edition-/130551814660?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e657e9a04



I looked at pinpics and found it there

http://pinpics.com/cgi-bin/pin.cgi?pin=64927&sid=4773.1311764775.v2

It is part of a set.  I can't tell you if the one you are looking at is genuine or not.

Just wanted to mention that when pin trading began, it was not usual for a frame pin set or a boxed pin set be separated and the pins be traded.  This one you question looks like it came from the Disney Catalog (that's where my husband worked for 8 years).  He would often bring home broken sets or damaged pin cards and I would take the good pins off and trade them.  I've got dozens of cards from special collecting events (advent calendar) that the catalog would run and I would trade pins from them often.   I've been a member of pinpics since the beginning and contributed to the database during my pin trading days.  I don't trade online anymore, but I still use this valuable pin trading database.


----------



## mallclerks

I'm more of a lurker than a poster, but figure its my Disney duty to inform others:

real.cool.stuff = Every single one was a scrapper (ordered a lot of 26)

dizneymandoug - All appear to be legitimate, most came with the cardboard backings and a few from a mystery set were still in there black bags. Purchased 50, and just waiting for them to list another lot so I can buy more!!


----------



## pooksma

Just wondering how you knew they were all scrappers?  DH just bought a set (from real.cool.stuff ) for DS and they arrived today. What should I be looking for or can I assume they are junk?

We are new to pin trading and this is the first time we have ever bought other than in the parks.

Thanks.


----------



## Zomeguy

pooksma said:


> Just wondering how you knew they were all scrappers?



Last day I found this comment on pinpics:
"upon careful observation, the most common way to tell a fake on the new pins (95% of them) is to look at the stamp on the back. If you look at the Mickey imprint within the authentic stamp,the background should be smooth, on the fakes it is the same at the rest of the pinback...rough"

For those that bought lots on ebay recently, can you confirm this comment?


----------



## mallclerks

Zomeguy said:


> Last day I found this comment on pinpics:
> "upon careful observation, the most common way to tell a fake on the new pins (95% of them) is to look at the stamp on the back. If you look at the Mickey imprint within the authentic stamp,the background should be smooth, on the fakes it is the same at the rest of the pinback...rough"
> 
> For those that bought lots on ebay recently, can you confirm this comment?



Not always. A few of mine are like that, but majority are not. The easiest way to tell is usually the border of the pin. If it is rough, has sharp spots of metal, etc, it likely is a fake/scrapper. Also goes for if the border is thick, as real Disney pins do not have any edge/rim on the pins, it just looks like it was cut clean. If you don't have any legit pins to compare it to, it can be hard to tell at first, but one you see the difference it is easy to pick them out usually. Beyond that, the colors are sometimes really off (or completely missing in some spots), the backs of the pins are missing the ©Disney info - A lot of fake pins, not necessarily scrappers, are also lighter than legitimate disney pins.


----------



## RivaLJ

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> I would stay away from this person, as they mention "trying to keep as many different style of pins on hand."  Also, "selections changes as I get new lots in." And, "new, individually bagged."  The picture shown, has some known scrappers in it.



I just received the pins from him. 4 of the 25 are definitely scrappers. The 5 character alphabet ones I think are, Now I'm wondering if the other 16 which I think are authentic are not. I am going to contact him about returning and getting a refund.


----------



## alizesmom

How do you locate a specific seller on ebay?  Also is trueblu2006 still on the green list?


----------



## n2mm

alizesmom said:


> How do you locate a specific seller on ebay?  Also is trueblu2006 still on the green list?



Click on the "advanced" button that is to the right/top.  There you will see options to do searches on ... buyer, seller, item


----------



## maburke

I have a question. I recently saw some pins on eBay that were part of a set I was interested in (letters that spell out "princess"). I thought they might be hard to find, so I snapped them up, thinking someone was selling their collection. Now I'm seeing more and more of them, some with "Buy it Now" prices of $20+, consistent with pieces of a framed set, and some going for under $2. I'm beginning to think they've been copied, and I'm going to get scrappers, despite there being no warning on pin pics. 

Here's the most annoying part: one of the pins (the P) seems completely unavailable; I have never seen it on eBay. It has little gems on it; I'm wondering if it cost too much to make cheap copies. So now i think that not only have I bought scrappers (at least I won't be trading them), I've set myself up to never be able to find the pin I need to complete the set!

Anyone know anything about these?  They're #69133 on pin pics. Anyone have any guesses, or suspicions like mine?

Thanks.


----------



## maburke

Sorry, guys, another question for you.  Is the border on the back of a pin that has the pressed Mickeys a telltale sign of a counterfeit?  I mean, Disney never made such a pin, right?  So if the Mickeys go all the way to the edge, it might or might not be authentic, but if it has that edge, it's definitely fake?

I have such a hard time being sure if I don't have a real and a counterfeit copy side-by-side.  But I've bought some pins on eBay and I am trying to figure out what I've got before I report back to the thread about the seller. (And figure out what to do then.)

Thanks!


----------



## Beemitchcowski

eyeshadow said:


> Thanks so much for sharing. Please keep us updated with the results. I would love to know if they will do right by you. I hope they take care of it. Fingers crossed.



The seller contacted me back right away and told me that I just have to mail the set back and they will send me a new set/refund shipping...I'm the worst person in the world when it comes to going to the post office...so we will see.....


----------



## FigmentChick

Hey, everyone!!!  I am looking on eBay for a large lot of pins and found a few sellers that have not been mentioned in this thread.  Does anyone have experience with jeffreyyoung, disneypinmad, alldisneyallthetime and/or nanapins?  They are all USA based and claim the pins are 100% official and tradeable, but I would like to hear from someone who purchased.

Thanks!!!


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Nanapins location is China, China.  I would stay away.  Jefferyyoung has a stock photo, so I would be weary.  This seller may be mentioned a few pages back.


----------



## FigmentChick

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> Nanapins location is China, China.  I would stay away.  Jefferyyoung has a stock photo, so I would be weary.  This seller may be mentioned a few pages back.



Thanks.  I saw that about Nanapins after I posted, so my apologies.  I deleted it from my watch list right away.  I searched the thread for Jeffrey and didn't find him, but I will try later as well.

thank you very much for your help.


----------



## IndyDisney

OK, so I'm new to the whole pin trading thing......well, kind of.  When I was a kid going to the parks in the early/mid 90's, I used to buy pins.  I was into it. Then my park visits became few and far between and I got away from collecting and they instituted this whole pin trading thing and it confused me.  Well, after my most recent trip last month, I'm back into collecting, and my DD4 is right there with me.  So, in an effort to get some pins for us to trade I went the Ebay lot route in hopes of getting at least a few tradeable pins for our next trip.  Well, I got burned like a previous poster by real.cool.stuff.  So now I'm relegated to buying singles while doing tons of research on pinpics.com to hopefully cover my butt.  All I'm looking for are some authentic pins to trade at the parks.  Is that too much to ask??

So are there any good places to buy lots at a reasonable price???

Cheers,
Indy


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I would be cautious of disney.crazy.


----------



## patti_jim_peanut

I unfortunately have another to add to the list. 

disneyfamily801

I purchased a lot of 25 pins from them for 14.01 with free shipping. I knew nothing of scrappers or bootlegs or anything like that before now and only realized once I saw them that something was NOT right. These are definitely NOT real disney pins. They're lightweight, flimsy and the colors are all off. They had dozens of listings for 25 pin lots, and have just recently started selling them, so no surprise that the feedback hasn't caught up yet. If it ever will

This is the listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190562927776&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT The pins I recieved are different than the ones in the picture.

I'm super mad about this and sent them this email as soon as I realized i'd been scammed:



> I received the pins today and at first I was excited to look through them. As I checked them out, I realized they're of sub-standard quality and VERY flimsy and began to doubt their authenticity as valid Disney pins. So I did some research and imagine my dismay when I found all but ONE of my pins listed as common scrapper AND bootleg pins, both of which are UNTRADABLE at ANY Disney Park. I am not new to Disney Pin Trading, and the fact that you are selling phony pins and LYING about their authenticity is rotten. I expect to hear back from you soon entailing what you plan to do about this. I will be reporting this pin selling scam to Disney here on EBay as well. And filing a fraud claim with paypal if I don't recieve a refund of my purchase price.



My husband thinks they're real, so I told him i'm going to bring them to the pin trading kiosk at DTD and have a cast member check them out cause i'm almost 100% that they're fake. I hate feeling taken.


----------



## asianway

patti_jim_peanut said:


> I unfortunately have another to add to the list.
> 
> disneyfamily801
> 
> I purchased a lot of 25 pins from them for 14.01 with free shipping. I knew nothing of scrappers or bootlegs or anything like that before now and only realized once I saw them that something was NOT right. These are definitely NOT real disney pins. They're lightweight, flimsy and the colors are all off. They had dozens of listings for 25 pin lots, and have just recently started selling them, so no surprise that the feedback hasn't caught up yet. If it ever will
> 
> This is the listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190562927776&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT The pins I recieved are different than the ones in the picture.
> 
> I'm super mad about this and sent them this email as soon as I realized i'd been scammed:
> 
> 
> 
> My husband thinks they're real, so I told him i'm going to bring them to the pin trading kiosk at DTD and have a cast member check them out cause i'm almost 100% that they're fake. I hate feeling taken.



The pins in the picture on the auction lot are obvious fakes-Cheshire cat lollipop is a notorious one.  No one is selling a legit LE200 in a cheap lot.


----------



## patti_jim_peanut

asianway said:


> The pins in the picture on the auction lot are obvious fakes-Cheshire cat lollipop is a notorious one.  No one is selling a legit LE200 in a cheap lot.



It wasn't even that pin that caught my eye, it was the poor workmanship, the pins are thin and have practically no weight to them when compared to a pin I bought from The World Not to mention the stamps on the back of most are hard to read, not clear at all and the textures/imprints are all different on the backs of the pins with no patterns for years released

I just got this response from them: 



> WOW!!! I am sorry that you are so mad about the pins that you received. I stand behind the fact that they are authentic pins. I would NEVER purposely sell fake pins. I inspect each pin before I send them out. If you are looking at pin information on the Internet like pin pics etc, you need to know that the information on there is some one's opinion and not that of Disney. There is one web site that you can google that show every hidden mickey pin as a scrapper pin. Many of the pins that I am selling a received after my parents died this year. They were big pin traders and have a very large collection. I don't believe that I am a lying as you claim I am. Also, I AM NOT running a scam. There are several buyers on ebay right now that are selling pins right from China. I have 100% feedback with happy buyers. That being said, I will gladly have you return the pins for a full refund. Please include your ebay ID name and also the date that you bought the pins. That will speed up you refund. I hope you have better luck with other pin sellers on ebay.



What do you all make of this? I told them that i'm bringing them with me to WDW to have them checked, that if they're found to be genuine, i'll keep them and apologize for falsely accusing him, but if they're fakes, i'm sending them back and reporting them for fraud.


----------



## HeatherFeather

I think your first instinct is right.  Look how many hundreds of pins this person has sold/is selling and they are all the same hidden mickeys? Of course they are not selling directly from China, they are probably buying from there and then re-selling at a mark up.  Also, if you look at prior feedback, not only are there other complaints about the same thing, but this seller has the feedback items marked as private so you cannot see what was sold previously.  This is another huge red flag.

If you take them to Disney, they may tell you that you can trade them, and your probably can.  People put tons of scrappers and counterfeits on cast lanyards every day.  Most CM don't know the difference or don't care.  If it were me, I would return them for the refund and possibly report it.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Rocco

Add real.cool.stuff to the list of bad sellers. I bought a 26 pin lot and they were very poor quality fakes. ALL had rough edges, some had the wrong backs, etc.


----------



## Ladyshopper

For any uk buyers I recently bought the epcot showcase set of 11 pins from rolypolytracey58 for a very reasonable price. Arrived promptly, and am very happy to say all genuine. I will definitely be using this seller again.

Not so many sellers in UK as you have in US, and have been burnt by some others (normally on individual pins), so buying a set was a gamble, but am very pleased with it.

Also for any uk pin traders, we were in London last week and although the stores aren't really selling pins any more, they still have store lanyards to trade with, just ask at the tills. Oxford Street had lanyards at upstairs and downstairs tills, Covent Garden was even better as they had lanyards and also a massive box full of loose pins. Me and my children had a great time in there!


----------



## TLSnell1981

We have collected pins for about 10 years. I can't believe, I just found this board! 

Question..has anyone dealt with okeydokeygoodies? This is a collectible internet site. TIA


----------



## carebee21

I've pretty much given up on buying lots of pins.  For traders, I've been buying the booster sets off of ebay.  I've just been searching disney booster on ebay and tons of them pop up and they've been relatively decently priced ($2-$3/pin)

I've purchased from all three of these sellers: disney_pins_and_vinyls , 
bizzybee1 , evanandmike  and everything was legitimate, new, still in package and easy.  The first two sellers have a lot of different 7 pin sets for buy it now $14.99 and $15.99 with free shipping so I would definately look at these vs. pin lots.


----------



## staceyhzoo

I hope someone can help me.  I purchased 2 small lots (under 15 pins each) from a good seller, I have also purchased from them in the past.  

I have 5 pins that I think are scrappers.  

They have the waffle Mickey head pattern on the back, it has a small border on one side and the Mickey's are smaller than the other pins I have.  There are also a couple that have an odd shaped Mickey head waffle pattern, kind of looks cat like.


I have contacted the seller and am waiting a response, but I wanted someone else's opinion too.


----------



## TeenaS

staceyhzoo said:


> I hope someone can help me.  I purchased 2 small lots (under 15 pins each) from a good seller, I have also purchased from them in the past.
> 
> I have 5 pins that I think are scrappers.
> 
> They have the waffle Mickey head pattern on the back, it has a small border on one side and the Mickey's are smaller than the other pins I have.  There are also a couple that have an odd shaped Mickey head waffle pattern, kind of looks cat like.
> 
> 
> I have contacted the seller and am waiting a response, but I wanted someone else's opinion too.



I don't know if this will help (I'm not a pin expert) but the only way I can tell for sure is the paint job ... some really look bad; the weight of the pin ... some are real light and don't feel like the "real" ones and of course the obvious fakes that are plastic.  I've asked Disney cast members about the back and those small/large mickeys that they started putting on them last year and every single cast member told me that they come in small mickey heads and large ones.  I've also purchased pins directly at Walt Disney World and some have "mistakes" on the back.  So the only way I personally am sure is the weight (or feel of the pin) and the paint job.  Some of the pins I've purchased I know people would say are scrappers but I know they aren't because I purchased them at Walt Disney World.  They sell pins with mistakes on them for sure.  I have one I bought at the Contemporary about ten years ago that was a Wilderness Lodge Pin.  On the back it said "Disney Cruise Line."  The cast member said, "opps, boy that's a mistake that got by."


----------



## staceyhzoo

Who do I tell that I had a bad experiance with a Green Seller?  I bought 20 pins, 2 lots.  There are at least 6 scrappers and 1 unauthorized pin.  I emailed the seller and they are refunding me money (I'm out return shipping), but he has argued that even if there is a border around the mickey heads they are still legit.  He did finally admit that he traded for these and questioned the CM and was told they were fine.
I am satisfied with my refund, but think he's a questionable seller now.


----------



## nannye

has anyone ever bought from evaandmike on ebay?


----------



## nannye

nannye said:


> has anyone ever bought from evaandmike on ebay?



And never mind  found my answer a few pages back. 

Am wondering about amazon? or if someone can suggest a good trader on ebay. Was really hoping to get something shipped to Florida by monday.
TIA
Erin


----------



## staceyhzoo

I've had great luck with gitanoman on ebay.


----------



## TeenaS

staceyhzoo said:


> I've had great luck with gitanoman on ebay.



Me too.


----------



## MOMOFC&C

Anybody ever buy from la_disneypins on ebay?    Looks like they are a newer seller that mostly sells single pins but offers few lots.  I looking to buy a lot for my kids to trade when we go to disney in February.  Thanks


----------



## garris3404

Anybody done business with gatorgurl0312 on eBay?


----------



## KrazyKollector

I bought this pin off ebay, 49877.  The back of it has no waffle or texture, basically smooth, with a mickey head and pin trader logo and year 2008.  There is also a box with the copyright sign DISNEY and made in China.

Is this a fake?  Edges are smooth, 3D lines up nice, no dip or smears.  But no texture on the back.


----------



## emailbrittny

I found that they sell individual pins on backs and booster sets. Please let me know if you think they are safe. I got a feeling all the other pins I purchased are scrappers and its really starting to get to me!

Thanks


----------



## carebee21

emailbrittny said:


> I found that they sell individual pins on backs and booster sets. Please let me know if you think they are safe. I got a feeling all the other pins I purchased are scrappers and its really starting to get to me!
> 
> Thanks



She looks fine to me if you buy the booster pins or individual pin on card backs. I would stay away from the lot of open pins.  And, I also think everything you ordered earlier is also going to be scrappers. The pictures are all of known scrapper pins. Sorry


----------



## emailbrittny

carebee21 said:


> She looks fine to me if you buy the booster pins or individual pin on card backs. I would stay away from the lot of open pins.  And, I also think everything you ordered earlier is also going to be scrappers. The pictures are all of known scrapper pins. Sorry



Thanks so much! I ended up buying a few boosters from disney_pins_and_vinyls for like $9.99 each and I bought a few pins from oldmooma. 

I am betting the dyllan pins are scrappers. If so I will ask for a full refund. I just read a recent feedback on saying that ALL the pins were scrappers. I even got an email from them stating they are "authentic w the (c) disney and china stamps on the back." I will have to inspect when I get them...but I am sure they are fakes.


----------



## SabresFan

What is DisneyPins.com ?

I see pictures of some pins with backing on eBay, and on the backing it says DisneyPins.com - is that a real Disney Site?

If you put DisneyPins.com into your browser you get redirected to http://eventservices.disney.go.com/pintrading/index - which is a real Disney site - but that doesn't prove that the first site is really Disney, does it?


----------



## SabresFan

SabresFan said:


> What is DisneyPins.com ?
> 
> I see pictures of some pins with backing on eBay, and on the backing it says DisneyPins.com - is that a real Disney Site?
> 
> If you put DisneyPins.com into your browser you get redirected to http://eventservices.disney.go.com/pintrading/index - which is a real Disney site - but that doesn't prove that the first site is really Disney, does it?



I think I may have my answer by doing a whois - they seem to be owned by the real Disney

===================
disneypins.com

DISNEYPINS.COM SITE INFORMATION
IP: 199.181.132.250
IP Location: Burbank, United States
Website Status: active
Server Type: Apache

Domain Name.......... disneypins.com
  Creation Date........ 2001-10-15
  Registration Date.... 2010-08-09
  Expiry Date.......... 2011-10-15
  Organisation Name.... Disney Enterprises, Inc.
  Organisation Address. 500 S. Buena Vista Street
  Organisation Address. 
  Organisation Address. Burbank
  Organisation Address. 91521
  Organisation Address. CA
  Organisation Address. UNITED STATES

========================

disney.com

DISNEY.COM SITE INFORMATION
IP: 199.181.132.250
IP Location: Burbank, United States
Website Status: active
Server Type: Apache

Domain Name.......... disney.com
  Creation Date........ 1990-03-21
  Registration Date.... 2010-01-30
  Expiry Date.......... 2012-03-23
  Organisation Name.... Disney Enterprises, Inc.
  Organisation Address. 500 S. Buena Vista Street
  Organisation Address. 
  Organisation Address. Burbank
  Organisation Address. 91521
  Organisation Address. CA
  Organisation Address. UNITED STATES

===========================

go.com

GO.COM SITE INFORMATION
IP: 199.181.132.250
IP Location: Burbank, United States
Website Status: active
Server Type: Apache

Domain Name.......... go.com
  Creation Date........ 1998-01-09
  Registration Date.... 2010-01-14
  Expiry Date.......... 2012-01-09
  Organisation Name.... Disney Enterprises Inc.
  Organisation Address. 500 S. Buena Vista Street
  Organisation Address. 
  Organisation Address. Burbank
  Organisation Address. 91521
  Organisation Address. CA
  Organisation Address. UNITED STATES


----------



## emailbrittny

emailbrittny said:


> Thanks so much! I ended up buying a few boosters from disney_pins_and_vinyls for like $9.99 each and I bought a few pins from oldmooma.
> 
> I am betting the dyllan pins are scrappers. If so I will ask for a full refund. I just read a recent feedback on saying that ALL the pins were scrappers. I even got an email from them stating they are "authentic w the (c) disney and china stamps on the back." I will have to inspect when I get them...but I am sure they are fakes.



Im pretty sure everything I got from dyllan & 91doubleh was scrappers. I am not sure exactly how to know if any of them are real if they are iffy. Some had the mickey stamp on back that went off the edges others had the border around it, one batch felt light in weight, the other felt heavier, some were on the scrapper list, some were not, some had a grainy back and more aluminum looking, some had more of a heavy metal grainy back, ALL had rough edges! 

So here is my dilema. I dont even wanna bother with the sellers. I just want to leave neg feedback to notify other buyers and report them. Both sellers said the pins were "authentic" in an email to me and I could return them if I didnt "like" them and pay for shipping myself. I do not wanna return the pins cuz I dont want them in circulation. They will be thrown out or just for fun for our daughter. Seeing I paid thru paypal, can I just open a claim there or should I try to resolve it with the seller (I believe paypal makes you try to resolve it thru seller first). Its only about $30 but its a wasted $30 cuz I refuse to trade these...they even look like junk. I think there was ONE pin that looked okay out of 57. 

Its a joke that people think these are real.....honestly. None of mine looked even close. Unless there are better scrappers then the lots I got.


----------



## prisjoyce

Wish I had seen this thread before I bought from ebay.    I ordered several (9) individual pins from the seller KOOLSTUFF2005 and 8 of them were definitely fake; the last I'm not sure about.  I contacted him and asked for a refund, but he didn't respond.  I opened up a case w/ ebay and he responded that he would refund my money if I returned the pins (but he hasn't been nice about it).  The case is still pending, but I would advise DISers not to purchase from him.  He's on the list on page 1 in Orange- I hope if someone can, he gets moved to red.  

I also purchased 4 individual pins from the seller M and G.  Three of them were scrappers.  They quickly refunded my money, but I do not have confidence that this was a one-time mistake.  

I got a lot of info on what back stamps to look for and how to look for scrappers on pinpics.


----------



## maburke

emailbrittny said:


> Im pretty sure everything I got from dyllan & 91doubleh was scrappers. I am not sure exactly how to know if any of them are real if they are iffy. Some had the mickey stamp on back that went off the edges others had the border around it, one batch felt light in weight, the other felt heavier, some were on the scrapper list, some were not, some had a grainy back and more aluminum looking, some had more of a heavy metal grainy back, ALL had rough edges!
> 
> So here is my dilema. I dont even wanna bother with the sellers. I just want to leave neg feedback to notify other buyers and report them. Both sellers said the pins were "authentic" in an email to me and I could return them if I didnt "like" them and pay for shipping myself. I do not wanna return the pins cuz I dont want them in circulation. They will be thrown out or just for fun for our daughter. Seeing I paid thru paypal, can I just open a claim there or should I try to resolve it with the seller (I believe paypal makes you try to resolve it thru seller first). Its only about $30 but its a wasted $30 cuz I refuse to trade these...they even look like junk. I think there was ONE pin that looked okay out of 57.
> 
> Its a joke that people think these are real.....honestly. None of mine looked even close. Unless there are better scrappers then the lots I got.



I understand your dilemma, but even if eBay/pay pal didn't make you deal directly with the seller (they do) they would not make them give you a refund of the full price if you did not return the pins. You can ask the seller for some or all of your money back without returning the pins, but then when you leave negative feedback they may reply saying you were just trying to cheat them.

So sorry this happened to you. Thanks for being so upstanding about it.


----------



## dia

Anybody bought from ebay seller rwc.inc?


----------



## carebee21

dia said:


> Anybody bought from ebay seller rwc.inc?



I haven't purchased with them, but ALL of their auctions are for very bad scrappers.


----------



## emailbrittny

maburke said:


> I understand your dilemma, but even if eBay/pay pal didn't make you deal directly with the seller (they do) they would not make them give you a refund of the full price if you did not return the pins. You can ask the seller for some or all of your money back without returning the pins, but then when you leave negative feedback they may reply saying you were just trying to cheat them.
> 
> So sorry this happened to you. Thanks for being so upstanding about it.



Yeah you are right, they would be upset if I asked for a refund, to keep the pins and then left neg feedback. I havent responded to either seller as of yet. I want to say....really...authentic?? I do think the 91doubleh came accross them like most of us not knowing about scrappers she did say she bought them from ebay in a lot. But the other seller was obviously selling scrappers and knows it. Part of me just wants to not ask for a refund and leave neg feedback so others are aware. 

I also wish pinpics was easier for searching. I have no idea how to search ANY of my pins. Other then the pics on the scrapper page. If I try to search I get pages of pins...I wish they had a thumbnail pic so I didnt have to open every single link to see if it was the pin I am looking for.   

I am very resourceful and havent spent more then $2-3 per authentic pins and I feel terrible for people who go spend $7+ per pin and trade for garbage pins. I know I wont care when we get there. I will let my daughter trade for whatever she likes....thats the fun of it. But I prob will be more picky knowing what I know now . If I see obvious scrapper pins that I dont care for I wont bother. 

I have already decided I will collect villians and haunted mansion pins Oh boy let the obsession begin!


----------



## emailbrittny

BTW I did order booster sets and a hip lanyard from disney_pins_and_vinyls and they are all sealed and look great. My only complaint one was so tightly packed when I cut the package open I cut the top of the booster set package open. I also ordered 25 pins from oldmooma she had an option to buy the amount of random pins you want. The were all on pin back cards and most of the pin back cards match the pin (toy story, duffy, etc) and the pins seem authentic she even stated in an email she only purchases authentic pins inside WDW. She sent almost all 2 packs of pins like the princesses and their evil villian counterpart. Very cool pins. I even got a 2011 tinkerbell and castle 3D pin. From what I can tell they all look legit! Of course I am a complete rookie....but they look and feel legit, almost all had the mickey head stamp on back (no border), some were gold in color, all had smooth edges, paint was nice, some of the card backs were bent (she said they were traded but all new), she charged $1.31 per pin plus shipping.


----------



## -Soleil-

MOMOFC&C said:


> Anybody ever buy from la_disneypins on ebay?    Looks like they are a newer seller that mostly sells single pins but offers few lots.  I looking to buy a lot for my kids to trade when we go to disney in February.  Thanks



I just received pins from this seller, I believe these are scrappers. Is there a site I can post pics of my pins at? I've been looking up a few on Pin Trading and colors are off like I have yellow when it should be pink on a pin. I did email the seller who said these were tradeable at Disneyland but I could get a refund. I'm leaving in 30 days so time is an issue. I'm sad because my kids liked a few of the pins but I don't want to risk not being able to trade them.

I tried reading about scrappers but let's just say it's confused me more.


----------



## maburke

emailbrittny said:


> I also wish pinpics was easier for searching. I have no idea how to search ANY of my pins. Other then the pics on the scrapper page. If I try to search I get pages of pins...I wish they had a thumbnail pic so I didnt have to open every single link to see if it was the pin I am looking for.



You can get thumbnail pics. Look at the top right corner of the page. It shows three ways of viewing pins: just text, photos, or photos and text.


----------



## maburke

-Soleil- said:


> I just received pins from this seller, I believe these are scrappers. Is there a site I can post pics of my pins at? I've been looking up a few on Pin Trading and colors are off like I have yellow when it should be pink on a pin. I did email the seller who said these were tradeable at Disneyland but I could get a refund. I'm leaving in 30 days so time is an issue. I'm sad because my kids liked a few of the pins but I don't want to risk not being able to trade them.
> 
> I tried reading about scrappers but let's just say it's confused me more.



I understand your frustration. I don't trust myself at spotting scrappers. However, I have just decided to only buy booster lots or pins on cards from eBay for trading. I spend $2 per pin, but it's worth it to know what I'm getting. Then I focus on getting fun pins through trading, which is the best part, 
anyway.  The kids and I don't trade for obvious scrappers or pins we don't like, so we'll only end up with pins we do like.  If some of them are scrappers, oh well, we liked them enough to keep them.

I think the most important thing is just not to buy the lots on eBay that are 100% scrappers that people are literally ordering from counterfeiters in China and repacking to sell on eBay. Some of them say right on their listings to allow extra time, because they ship directly from China!


----------



## dia

carebee21 said:


> I haven't purchased with them, but ALL of their auctions are for very bad scrappers.



Thank you


----------



## pixiewings71

emailbrittny said:


> Im pretty sure everything I got from dyllan & 91doubleh was scrappers. I am not sure exactly how to know if any of them are real if they are iffy. Some had the mickey stamp on back that went off the edges others had the border around it, one batch felt light in weight, the other felt heavier, some were on the scrapper list, some were not, some had a grainy back and more aluminum looking, some had more of a heavy metal grainy back, ALL had rough edges!
> 
> So here is my dilema. I dont even wanna bother with the sellers. I just want to leave neg feedback to notify other buyers and report them. Both sellers said the pins were "authentic" in an email to me and I could return them if I didnt "like" them and pay for shipping myself. I do not wanna return the pins cuz I dont want them in circulation. They will be thrown out or just for fun for our daughter. Seeing I paid thru paypal, can I just open a claim there or should I try to resolve it with the seller (I believe paypal makes you try to resolve it thru seller first). Its only about $30 but its a wasted $30 cuz I refuse to trade these...they even look like junk. I think there was ONE pin that looked okay out of 57.
> 
> Its a joke that people think these are real.....honestly. None of mine looked even close. Unless there are better scrappers then the lots I got.



If you used your credit card thru paypal you can open a dispute with your cc company.  You may not have to return them at all if you go thru your cc company.  I did this and was able to keep the scrappers, which we are using on our cork board as push pins.  



emailbrittny said:


> Yeah you are right, they would be upset if I asked for a refund, to keep the pins and then left neg feedback. I havent responded to either seller as of yet. I want to say....really...authentic?? I do think the 91doubleh came accross them like most of us not knowing about scrappers she did say she bought them from ebay in a lot. But the other seller was obviously selling scrappers and knows it. Part of me just wants to not ask for a refund and leave neg feedback so others are aware.
> 
> I also wish pinpics was easier for searching. I have no idea how to search ANY of my pins. Other then the pics on the scrapper page. If I try to search I get pages of pins...I wish they had a thumbnail pic so I didnt have to open every single link to see if it was the pin I am looking for.
> 
> I am very resourceful and havent spent more then $2-3 per authentic pins and I feel terrible for people who go spend $7+ per pin and trade for garbage pins. I know I wont care when we get there. I will let my daughter trade for whatever she likes....thats the fun of it. But I prob will be more picky knowing what I know now . If I see obvious scrapper pins that I dont care for I wont bother.
> 
> I have already decided I will collect villians and haunted mansion pins Oh boy let the obsession begin!



yes, you will be obsessed...I collect Maleficent and man oh man she's hard to find! LOL  DD15 collects HM.   You can see photos on pinpics, as a pp said you just have to change your view to thumbnail up towards the top of the page.  



maburke said:


> I understand your frustration. I don't trust myself at spotting scrappers. However, I have just decided to only buy booster lots or pins on cards from eBay for trading. I spend $2 per pin, but it's worth it to know what I'm getting. Then I focus on getting fun pins through trading, which is the best part,
> anyway.  The kids and I don't trade for obvious scrappers or pins we don't like, so we'll only end up with pins we do like.  If some of them are scrappers, oh well, we liked them enough to keep them.
> 
> I think the most important thing is just not to buy the lots on eBay that are 100% scrappers that people are literally ordering from counterfeiters in China and repacking to sell on eBay. Some of them say right on their listings to allow extra time, because they ship directly from China!



Even booster packs can be faked, you have to use caution anytime you buy from eBay.  I try to pay no more than $2-3 per trading pin as well but it can be a challenge.  It kills me how some sellers say they ship directly from China...I mean really??  I wish eBay would do more about scrapper sellers but they don't seem to care at all.


----------



## n2mm

pixiewings71 said:


> yes, you will be obsessed...I collect Maleficent and man oh man she's hard to find! LOL  DD15 collects HM.   You can see photos on pinpics, as a pp said you just have to change your view to thumbnail up towards the top of the page.




I haven't posted in a while.  Just in case you're interested I started listing more of my older pins and started listing old halloween pins.  I have many from 2002 and 2003, with even more to list next week.  I think there's one with Goofy dressed as Maleficent (though you may have it).  Take a look at my huge auction.  I'm JJT219

In addition to the Halloween pins, I'm also listing lots of series pins, (both DS and WDW) and lots of cast pins.  Next week I plan to put even more Halloween and Haunted Mansion pins on...I haven't dented my pin collection yet.  I was so out of control from 1999 to 2006 when I was collecting.  As for those scrapers at WDW, I say away from those pins.  I tried trading with CMs during a recent trip and the cast lanyards are filled with scrappers, even first thing in the morning.  It is too hard to tell the real from the fake and I did this for many years.  I'm not willing to put my ebay reputation on the line because I can't be certain.  Though I still have hundreds of the first version of CM lanyard pins (not Hidden Mickeys).   All the pins that I'm selling were purchased and/or traded for before this mess with the scrappers ever started.  Actually in our day when there was an error pin, we wanted it.  I have several of the pin that came out in the early 2000 called Mickey in a tennis dress.  It was suppose to be minnie, but they forgot the eye lashes, so it was named Mickey in Drag, and if a pin had a name spelled wrong, we wanted it because Disney would pull it off the shelf.  While my pins are not cheap, they are mostly what I paid for them in most cases.


----------



## MeganAnne

Subscribing. This is exactly what I needed!


----------



## KrazyKollector

Zomeguy said:


> cgi.ebay.com/Disney-Pin-Alice-Wonderland-Characters-Limited-Edition-/130551814660?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e657e9a04



Sorry, didn't see the question was already answered.


Someone needs to start a business where the newbies, like me, can send the pins they bought so they can be looked at by someone who knows more than us.

I have bought a LOT of pins recently, no lots, but I see some of the sellers are considered scrap dealers.   They "look" okay and no rough edges, but a few I bought and several I WANT are on the "maybe scrap" lists.  (Like the Grumpy pin that says "I'm with Dpey" and the Dopey pin that says "I'm with Grumpy"; the Mickey and Minnie Mouse just woke up pins, the Princess Glitter dresses....)

I am not leaving anyone feedback until I know for SURE about each pin!  

Are there legit DLRP and DLHK pins?   What about the Tokyo pins?   

I'm getting a headache.


----------



## KrazyKollector

Does anyone know of any overseas sellers that are selling "good pins"?   I am wondering about "beanapolar" and "wengraf123", both from France.

This thread needs to get more active!  Please!


----------



## rthib

Noticed his finished Auction
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Disney-Mickey-Mouse-Head-Ears-Icon-Tie-Dye-Fabric-Pin-/370537985887

I recognized the pin as one that is going to be released and even the ebay ad has the pinpic description as release Sept 8?

Is this a scrapper or some other explanation?


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Some pins are in the stores earlier than the release date.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

KrazyKollector said:


> Does anyone know of any overseas sellers that are selling "good pins"?   I am wondering about "beanapolar" and "wengraf123", both from France.
> 
> This thread needs to get more active!  Please!



I'm not an expert on Paris pins, but they seem legit.


----------



## rthib

Ended up winning a bunch of auctions on ebay (bid on bunch to lower average shipping cost).

Pins arrived today.

All appear real!  One was part of a series we had and matched, so YEAH!

Only bad part - Many are too nice.

Plans was to use them as traders for trip, but DD was so excited by some they went straight into her collection book.

Also very well protected (it felt like a sitcom, open the package to find another package inside another package etc...)

Very happy with gitanoman

Thanks for the advice from earlier on looking.


----------



## PrincessBelle39

Total newbie to pins here so I'm really not sure what I'm looking for.  I'm starting to shop for christmas presents for my dd's who want to  try pin trading next trip.  There are so many sellers on ebay, that I'm not sure where to start.  I've tried to look for sellers listed as green at the beginning of this thread but many of them have nothing listed.  I have purchased a few from totaljohn and am waiting to bid on a few more over the next few days.  Has anyone had any dealings with blue-butterfly-boutique or mr.disneycollecter or disney_pins_and_vinyls  I am limited to who I can buy from as many will not ship to Australia.


----------



## emailbrittny

pixiewings71 said:


> If you used your credit card thru paypal you can open a dispute with your cc company.  You may not have to return them at all if you go thru your cc company.  I did this and was able to keep the scrappers, which we are using on our cork board as push pins.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, you will be obsessed...I collect Maleficent and man oh man she's hard to find! LOL  DD15 collects HM.   You can see photos on pinpics, as a pp said you just have to change your view to thumbnail up towards the top of the page.
> 
> 
> 
> Even booster packs can be faked, you have to use caution anytime you buy from eBay.  I try to pay no more than $2-3 per trading pin as well but it can be a challenge.  It kills me how some sellers say they ship directly from China...I mean really??  I wish eBay would do more about scrapper sellers but they don't seem to care at all.



Thank you for your responses. 

So did you tell your cc that you had conterfeit items or that it was fradulent transaction? 

I will have to try pinpics thumbnails now I know it exists 

I agree about the booster sets. I checked all of the packages cuz they can be open and resealed (sticky back). One obviously had been opened. It was the hip lanyard. I could also tell that one pin had been taken off and repoked thru the lanyard. I checked it really good to make sure all the pins were legit, they looked good. The other packages I could tell were not opened, but I checked the pins just in case. 

Im very selective on what I buy now after getting educated from true collectors. I still cant tell if some are real or fakes, but the iffy pins we will just keep for fun. My daughter is 2 she could care less


----------



## emailbrittny

emailbrittny said:


> So did you tell your cc that you had conterfeit items or that it was fradulent transaction?



So I contacted my cc. They started 2 claims for my fradulent pins. I did notify them that both sellers said the pins were authentic. One seller did state she bought them on ebay and assumed they were authentic (they were not). She stated I could return the pins at my cost. Once I told the cc company that, they insisted I try to return them first. Once I explained I do not want these in circulation that they were conterfiet items they finally agreed to initiate a claim. It seems only if the seller insists they are authentic items and they do not offer a refund will my cc company initiate a claim. I did ask if they go thru paypal or ebay or both. They didnt have a clear answer only that the investigation dept would be looking into it. I told them that ebay needs to start cracking down on known conterfiet items for sale on their site. I also stated I did not go thru paypal because of the direct relationship they have with ebay and its sellers. 

Credit of $41.41 and a lot full of garbage pins...lol. I am going to back some of them magnets I think. The rest I will let my DD use as toys, after I remove the pin back. Maybe I will put them in her easter eggs next year.


----------



## Bonniec

Reading through these threads puts me off trying to use ebay. Is there another good source for cheap pins? I'd like to get a lot for my son just for the joy of trading. We dont care about themes or anything like that. He's just going to trade anthing I buy. But I hav no idea where to look. The $7 a pin at the  parks is pretty hefty.


----------



## Bonniec

> I tried trading with CMs during a recent trip and the cast lanyards are filled with scrappers, even first thing in the morning. It is too hard to tell the real from the fake and I did this for many years.



Wait...so the cast members arent trained to spot the fake ones? I've been sitting here fretting about where to buy pins because I didnt want to give any scrappers to the CMs. Now Im wondering what difference it makes. 

I understand if you're collecting and it makes more sense to buy from a reputable source.  But if you have a cmall child who just wants to trade for the fun of the trade, do I need to be so worried about where I get the pins if the are just going to give him scrappers anyway?


----------



## Orlando313

Bonniec said:


> Wait...so the cast members arent trained to spot the fake ones? I've been sitting here fretting about where to buy pins because I didnt want to give any scrappers to the CMs. Now Im wondering what difference it makes.
> 
> I understand if you're collecting and it makes more sense to buy from a reputable source.  But if you have a cmall child who just wants to trade for the fun of the trade, do I need to be so worried about where I get the pins if the are just going to give him scrappers anyway?



I get a lot of scrappers/counterfits from CM's. I can usually tell that they are, but if I like it, I keep it. 

When you're in the Orlando area, the Premium Outlet Mall right outside Disney property has a Disney store where you can find pins for $1-$3 at times. Thats what my friends and I do to get traders. My friend bought 5 sets of a Jungle Book set with moving parts that was LE2000, originally like $40 or something for $10 each! That's $10 for 4 really nice pins which comes to $2.50 each. I traded some of mine for one of her sets and kept them!  You just have to look for the deals there, sometimes they have some, and sometimes they don't. It's the luck of the draw.


----------



## sandyabernathy

In March, I made a purchase from gomf03.  100 pins for $92.  We got these pins out for a trip.  I did not closely examine the pins back in March, I just put them in the pile for our future trip.

I got them out for our trip, attempted to trade them, only to be shown that they were definitely not Disney material.  

Some of the edges were rough, the colors wrong, and date stamps incorrect.

Do NOT purchase from this vendor.  They advertise that they are selling their personal collection and that they are a christian family. WOW, buyer beware.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I would stay away from mr disney collector.  My sister purchased from him/her and the majority of the pins are fake or suspicious.  Blue butterfly and disneypinvinyl seem okay.


----------



## erincon23

Just looking for a little advice here -- I collected pins for several years, but I'm no longer as interested in trading, so I've been trying to sell some of the pins in my collection (_I have nothing for sale right now_). But while some have sold, most haven't, and I'm trying to figure out why. I put them in groups of 7-10 pins, and price them for generally about $1.75/pin. The groups often have a theme -- food and wine, Mickey, holidays. I have a 100% rating on ebay, and my shipping costs are reasonable. Any idea why they aren't selling? I know I can't compete with the scrapper sellers -- I'd rather keep them than sell them for much less. Should I put them in bigger groups? Sell them individually? Not have themed groups? (I do list some individual pins -- I have several very limited edition pins). I put in the listing that they're from my personal collection (although from the post above, maybe that's not such a good thing ). Any suggestions you can offer are appreciated before I try to put them up again (I got tired of paying ebay when I'm not making sales).


----------



## Bonniec

erincon23 said:


> Just looking for a little advice here -- I collected pins for several years, but I'm no longer as interested in trading, so I've been trying to sell some of the pins in my collection (_I have nothing for sale right now_). But while some have sold, most haven't, and I'm trying to figure out why. I put them in groups of 7-10 pins, and price them for generally about $1.75/pin. The groups often have a theme -- food and wine, Mickey, holidays. I have a 100% rating on ebay, and my shipping costs are reasonable. Any idea why they aren't selling? I know I can't compete with the scrapper sellers -- I'd rather keep them than sell them for much less. Should I put them in bigger groups? Sell them individually? Not have themed groups? (I do list some individual pins -- I have several very limited edition pins). I put in the listing that they're from my personal collection (although from the post above, maybe that's not such a good thing ). Any suggestions you can offer are appreciated before I try to put them up again (I got tired of paying ebay when I'm not making sales).





If they definately arent scrappers, I would be interested in buying some. I dont really care what they are so it could be the less valuable ones. I just want to make sure they are real. I dont really want my son to try to trade something fake only to have a CM refuse it. That would be embarrassing.


----------



## minniefan65

erincon23 said:


> Just looking for a little advice here -- I collected pins for several years, but I'm no longer as interested in trading, so I've been trying to sell some of the pins in my collection (_I have nothing for sale right now_). But while some have sold, most haven't, and I'm trying to figure out why. I put them in groups of 7-10 pins, and price them for generally about $1.75/pin. The groups often have a theme -- food and wine, Mickey, holidays. I have a 100% rating on ebay, and my shipping costs are reasonable. Any idea why they aren't selling?



If I had seen any of your auctions before I went on vacation I probably would have bid on them. It was just the sort of thing I had been looking for.


----------



## Orlando313

Bonniec said:


> If they definately arent scrappers, I would be interested in buying some. I dont really care what they are so it could be the less valuable ones. I just want to make sure they are real. I dont really want my son to try to trade something fake only to have a CM refuse it. That would be embarrassing.



A CM won't refuse it as long as it has the Disney copyright thing on the back, and all the scrappers have those. That's how so many of them get into circulation. And that's mainly to keep from hurting little kids feelings, especially if they're not old enough to understand "fake."

I understand why someone would be upset to trade a $10 rack pin for a scrapper, but if I'm trading my sale pins I don't really care. If it's pretty, I want it! Haha!  

On the flip side, I've traded a $1 sale pin for some super nice rack pins on lanyards that would have cost over $10. That's what's so fun is finding those super awesome pins, it's like treasure!!!


----------



## carebee21

erincon23 said:


> Just looking for a little advice here -- I collected pins for several years, but I'm no longer as interested in trading, so I've been trying to sell some of the pins in my collection (_I have nothing for sale right now_). But while some have sold, most haven't, and I'm trying to figure out why. I put them in groups of 7-10 pins, and price them for generally about $1.75/pin. The groups often have a theme -- food and wine, Mickey, holidays. I have a 100% rating on ebay, and my shipping costs are reasonable. Any idea why they aren't selling? I know I can't compete with the scrapper sellers -- I'd rather keep them than sell them for much less. Should I put them in bigger groups? Sell them individually? Not have themed groups? (I do list some individual pins -- I have several very limited edition pins). I put in the listing that they're from my personal collection (although from the post above, maybe that's not such a good thing ). Any suggestions you can offer are appreciated before I try to put them up again (I got tired of paying ebay when I'm not making sales).



Honestly, I think people are weary of buying any pins on ebay due to the scrapper issues.  And if they are unaware of the scrapper issues, they're looking at scrapper pins which are cheaper....

The other issue is pins are really, really cheap right now.  The disney outlets have been clearing them out.  And then on top of that, they run 25% off the already cheap discounted price on holiday weekends or special shopping weekends, plus 10% off with the Chase Visa or an outlet coupon.  They just had 3D vinyl pins for $1.50/each, wooden and button pins for the same price,  4 pin hip lanyards, lanyards and 4-7 pin booster sets for $7.50 and all at this price plus the extra 10% off.  So, they're brand new pins, still on the card, that haven't been circulated and there's no chance they're fake, for cheaper than what you're offering.

And also, the Disney outlet stores cleared out a TON (maybe 12-15) different 6-7 pin booster sets about 2-3 months ago for a little less than $3.75/pack less any additional chase visa or outlet coupons.  A ton of those booster packs ended up on ebay, and sell for only around $7.50-$11 a pack, which for 6-7 pins is a great price.  And again, they're new, on card, sealed in the package, haven't been circulated.  I picked up 6 different sets last night, all from the same seller (and i've used her before so I know they're real pins) for $50/shipped.  So 42 pins for $50.  It's hard to top that.

I really think it's going to be hard for people on ebay with real, older pins to compete with this type of pricing, unless a person is specifically looking for an older pin that can't be found at the stores still.

And I'm not trying to be mean or saying your pins are overpriced or anything like that at all (I think they're reasonably priced)  I'm just trying to be honest in why I think your pins may not be selling....


----------



## Bonniec

> The other issue is pins are really, really cheap right now. The disney outlets have been clearing them out. And then on top of that, they run 25% off the already cheap discounted price on holiday weekends or special shopping weekends, plus 10% off with the Chase Visa or an outlet coupon. They just had 3D vinyl pins for $1.50/each, wooden and button pins for the same price, 4 pin hip lanyards, lanyards and 4-7 pin booster sets for $7.50 and all at this price plus the extra 10% off. So, they're brand new pins, still on the card, that haven't been circulated and there's no chance they're fake, for cheaper than what you're offering.



Grrr...I called all 3 Disney outlets in Orlando last weekend to see if they had any specials or clearance on pins and none of them did.

I guess the scrapper thing doesn't bother me that much. I just didn't want to buy anything and contribute to it. I really just want to get about 10 pins for my kiddo to trade with CMs. Paying $7 for their cheapest pin on site and trading it for a scrapper would suck.


----------



## PrincessBelle39

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> I would stay away from mr disney collector.  My sister purchased from him/her and the majority of the pins are fake or suspicious.  Blue butterfly and disneypinvinyl seem okay.



Thank you for that.  I guess its time to a little shopping.


----------



## carebee21

Bonniec said:


> Grrr...I called all 3 Disney outlets in Orlando last weekend to see if they had any specials or clearance on pins and none of them did.
> 
> I guess the scrapper thing doesn't bother me that much. I just didn't want to buy anything and contribute to it. I really just want to get about 10 pins for my kiddo to trade with CMs. Paying $7 for their cheapest pin on site and trading it for a scrapper would suck.



Are yours the Disney Store Outlet outlets?  I'm asking because we have that one, which is the one that had pins on sale and then the Disney's Character Warehouse Outlet, which hasn't had anything in months and never has sales....

For the regular Disney Store Outlet, they always have an extra 25% off during holidays and pretty much anytime disneystore.com has an extra 25% of clearance or park merchandise, the outlets do too.


----------



## Bonniec

Cant remember, there were 3 and I found them off Mousesavers. One at Buena Vista, one on I-Drive, and I forgot where the 3rd one was. I also called first instead of going in so who knows.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

We were there a few weeks ago.  At that time, the only deal on pins was the 3D vinylmations for $2.99.  Other pins were around $3.49-$3.99.  No cheap booster packs, mystery boxes or tins.  Also, no additional discounts.


----------



## SabresFan

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> We were there a few weeks ago.  At that time, the only deal on pins was the 3D vinylmations for $2.99.  Other pins were around $3.49-$3.99.  No cheap booster packs, mystery boxes or tins.  Also, no additional discounts.



We stopped at the Disney outlet store in St. Augustine this July and were able to pick up some sets with an average price of $1.75 per pin (like 4 pins in a pack for $7.99).  There were no special discounts available at that time, other than the Disney Visa card.  But I thought that was quite a bargain.

Considering some of the sets I am finding on eBay recently, that makes sense - I have to believe some of these are people (nearly all have Florida addresses) that loaded up at some of the outlet stores.  Good for them and good for me - they make a small profit selling to me, and I get a huge discount compared to what I normally pay at the World, and no scrappers - win-win-win!  

I did recently make a couple of purchases off of eBay to complete some sets I started off while trading this July.  These two sellers seem to be legitimate:

kittykat2bad - I ordered a set of 7 license plate pins - came in the original packaging (even had the Disney World $29.95 sticker still on it)

123goinggoinggone - bought 5 hidden mickey pins - they seem to be the same quality as the ones in the same sets that I picked up on site - so I assume they are all legit too.


----------



## SabresFan

erincon23 said:


> Just looking for a little advice here -- I collected pins for several years, but I'm no longer as interested in trading, so I've been trying to sell some of the pins in my collection (_I have nothing for sale right now_). But while some have sold, most haven't, and I'm trying to figure out why. I put them in groups of 7-10 pins, and price them for generally about $1.75/pin. The groups often have a theme -- food and wine, Mickey, holidays. I have a 100% rating on ebay, and my shipping costs are reasonable. Any idea why they aren't selling? I know I can't compete with the scrapper sellers -- I'd rather keep them than sell them for much less. Should I put them in bigger groups? Sell them individually? Not have themed groups? (I do list some individual pins -- I have several very limited edition pins). I put in the listing that they're from my personal collection (although from the post above, maybe that's not such a good thing ). Any suggestions you can offer are appreciated before I try to put them up again (I got tired of paying ebay when I'm not making sales).



It's possible that by grouping them, people might think they were fake - lot of 10 for $15 - maybe a scrapper ?  (just a thought)  My own thinking is somebody with high volume sales is more likely to be a scrapper, or somebody with an address far from Florida and WDW is more likely to be a scrapper.  Unfortunately, the scrappers have figured out that saying "these are from my own personal collection" makes them sound legit, so they all say it.  Just like every scrapper pin has (c) Disney on it - if you can fake all the other stuff, you can fake the (c) Disney too.

If you do re-list them shoot me a PM - I'd be happy to take a look.  If I'm just looking to load up for traders, I'm willing to pay around $1.75 per pin (after figuring in shipping), which is the cheapest I have ever paid for any pin at a Disney owned store (I picked up 4 for $6.99 sets at the outlet store) and 8 for $14.99 sets this summer at WDW (they were a lanyard set that was part of a "spend $40 promo" that they had discontinued so were just selling the remaining inventory).  If it's just a pin I really like, and plan to keep, especially limited editions, then I'm willing to pay a little more (but still not full retail - I won't even pay that much to Mickey Mouse in person).   

I did recently order a total of 10 pins from one seller that came to about $36 including shipping.  This seller had shipping price of $2.50 for first pin, $0.75 for each additional pin in the same order, then free shipping for each pin after a total of 5 pins were bought.  Sale prices were around $2.99 per pin for most pins.  I found that reasonable - maybe if you tried pricing some place in that neighborhood, it would help - plus people can make their own 10 pin sets that way.

Good luck if you do try to sell again!


----------



## Poohs100AcreWood

Just wanted to throw out a few ebay sellers that I recently ordered from.  All were single pin orders, although I ordered a few from each seller.  All seem real and none were scrappers.

pham322
luluandloraine
barbies4u502
lewvegas

I also ordered some more today from sellers not listed on here, so after I get them, I'll be back to update.


----------



## carebee21

SabresFan said:


> These two sellers seem to be legitimate:
> 
> kittykat2bad - I ordered a set of 7 license plate pins - came in the original packaging (even had the Disney World $29.95 sticker still on it)
> 
> 123goinggoinggone - bought 5 hidden mickey pins - they seem to be the same quality as the ones in the same sets that I picked up on site - so I assume they are all legit too.



kittykat2bad- I've purchased from her in the past and her pins were good.  I just ordered 14 different 6 to 7 piece pin sets from her this Friday and Saturday with the cheapest being $4.50 for a nightmare vinyl 6 pin set and the most expensive being $11 for the cupcake set.  Aside from the cupcake and duffy set, everything else was under $8.50.


----------



## aimo7149

Good Afternoon,

I was just curious, when a cm gets a scrapper pin, do they confiscate it or put it on their lanyard and re-circulate it?  I also heard certain cast members wearing certain lanyards trade only with kids (which is what I would like for my kids).  Could someone please tell me how I can distinguish them from the cm's selling to all?  Thank you.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Lanyards for kids trading are green.


----------



## aimo7149

Thanks!!


----------



## PrincessBelle39

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> Lanyards for kids trading are green.



I had no idea of this.  Thank you.


----------



## maciec

looking at buying some individual pins and one of the "good" sellers totaljohn has some that I might be interested in.  The only problem is that he is using the pictures from pinpics as opposed to taking his own.  Does this ring suspicious with anyone else?  

thanks!


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

A lot of sellers use pinpics for photos, including good sellers.  I grow suspicious, when I see a pin for sale that has known to be scrapped.  Green lanyards are for children 12 and under.


----------



## maciec

Thank you!  He looks like he's on the up and up.


----------



## steelerfan87

does anyone have any info on ebay sellers "sunanjs", "real.cool.stuff", and disney.crazy"


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Stay away from sunanjs, they ship from Hong Kong and the bags scared me, which I saw before the location.  Price was also, way to cheap for that number of pins.  Real.cool.stuff receives new pins daily.  Aren't you to trade pins, not receive them.  This seller also has a lot of feedback stating pins are fake.  I would also avoid disney.crazy.  There is a feedback regarding scrapper pins.  And a pretty good amount of neutral or negative feedback.  The seller mentions no doubles, but then says if you order more than one lot you may/will get doubles.


----------



## Bonniec

I just bought 10 from Starry_solo who is a member here. They just came today and were great! I just wanted some basic ones because my son will only use them for trading so asked him not to send me anything too great or limited edition. Actually, my son loved a lot of the ones he sent, lol. Anyway, I'd definatelt recommend him.


----------



## SabresFan

aimo7149 said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> I was just curious, when a cm gets a scrapper pin, do they confiscate it or put it on their lanyard and re-circulate it?  I also heard certain cast members wearing certain lanyards trade only with kids (which is what I would like for my kids).  Could someone please tell me how I can distinguish them from the cm's selling to all?  Thank you.



The kids-only lanyards are green.  Kids can actually trade with any cast member, regardless of the color of the lanyard.  But if the lanyard is green, then only kids are allowed to trade with that CM.


----------



## debranator

strangelyfamiliar said:


> At first I thought Debranator seemed knowledgeable and trustworthy, but the further I read...she seems to be downing very good sellers.  What does she have to gain by doing that, I wonder?  These people she slams seem to be her competition, is the nearest I can gather....



I stopped posting on this thread...
because the thread was full of dubious sellers defending themselves..
like this one post wonder.


----------



## maciec

Well, I got my Ebay purchase and they are all scrappers I think.  The rough edges, lighter weight, and lip around the back where the Mickey stamps are were the giveaways.


----------



## maciec

strangelyfamiliar said:


> I'm sorry. New here....So you bought from one of the recommended sellers or 'green' sellers from this board?
> 
> I am very wary of this board, I feel like it's sort of like the fox guarding the hen house. I have to wonder if the people behind this site are the very ones selling scrappers and trying to hurt the legitimate sellers with bad recommendations, and promote the crooks with 'green' ratings....
> 
> That's terrible!


 
No I did not buy from one of the any color buyers on this thread. I am experienced enough on how to investigate a seller to do it on my own. However, I did look to see if my seller was on any of the lists and they were not.

I see that you are new to the DIS.  What you will find here are a lot of stand up caring people here.  Honestly, you are the one that is suspect here and no one is going to fall for your posts because you are so new.  There are no ulterior motives behind this thread or these boards.  If you don't like it what you see, then move a long.


----------



## Anjelica

maciec said:


> I see that you are new to the DIS.  What you will find here are a lot of stand up caring people here.  Honestly, you are the one that is suspect here and no one is going to fall for your posts because you are so new.  There are no ulterior motives behind this thread or these boards.  If you don't like it what you see, then move a long.



I tend to agree with you as well.


----------



## FigmentChick

Just to let you guys know, I reported this person.


----------



## debranator

FigmentChick said:


> Just to let you guys know, I reported this person.



Thank you..
but, the mods must be sleeping..
I troll reported with the first post..and 4 more times.
edit..they must not like me either...
it worked when you did it..lol


----------



## maciec

Whew, for a second there, I thought you were talking about me!


----------



## debranator

maciec said:


> Whew, for a second there, I thought you were talking about me!



LOL!
 No.not today at least.....
the troll has been removed.


----------



## maciec

Fantastic!  That person had a lot of nerve coming on here and bashing us right off the bat.


----------



## PurpleEars

I am wondering if anyone here can help me with this. I bought a lot of 35 pins from ebay with the seller claiming them as authentic. Since the original posting included a picture of the pins (below), I didn't think it would be a problem!






The pins have arrived and 3 of them were missing (which is a problem but not as big as the other problem), so I took a picture of the lot:






Upon inspection, I was dismayed to notice the mismatch between the location and the castle on these two pins (also the font type was incorrect):






The back of the pins:





So I looked a little bit further, and just pulled out a few pins with the Mickey waffle back. Lo and behold, they have a border around the waffle back!
Front:






Back:





Another pair, front:





Back (notice the Mickey head imprint on the right pin is very very faint):





So I contacted the seller and the seller replied that I need to return the pins at my cost. However, since international shipping is involved, it would be cost prohibitive to ship them back. I decided to file a claim with PayPal and chuck the pins once this is resolved. PayPal got back to me with the following request:

Obtain a document from an unbiased third-party, such as a dealer,
appraiser, or an organization that is qualified in the area of the item in
question (other than you). This document should contain the following:
       Detailed description as to why the item is not authentic (i.e., how the
item differs from an authentic item, how the person evaluating the item
determined that it is not authentic, etc.).
       If possible, the document should include a serial number and must be on
letterhead that includes the name, address, and phone number of the
authenticating party so that we can contact them directly, if necessary.

So, I am wondering if any one of the knowledgeable traders can help me with this (unless, of course, you think they are legit and I am totally off base here). I am sick and tired of falling for bad pins on ebay and I don't want these pins to end up in circulation. I do appreciate the list being kept as I managed to get some good pins from one of the sellers on the list later.

Please feel free to offer your suggestions or comments. You may PM me if you wish.

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

PurpleEars to help you, perhaps someone on www.pintalk.com could help you or direct you who to contact regarding authentication.  You will have to join the forum.  It is linked with pinpics.com.  Here is another link, I use to see if a scrapper pin exists http://www.dizpins.com/pinventory/scrappers.htm.  When buying off of ebay, I check feedback as a buyer, too.  It is not 100%, I've read sellers will buy lots of scrappers under one name and then resell them under a different name.  Sometimes sellers don't go to that much trouble.  So, check to see if a seller has purchased large lots of pins.  To me this is a warning sign that they are reselling scrap pins.  Also, if the location is Hong Kong, China stay away.  If you have any more questions, feel free to contact me.  If you want my opinion on a seller you can ask me, too.  I am not an expert, but I am on ebay almost daily.


----------



## debranator

PurpleEars said:


> I am wondering if anyone here can help me with this. I bought a lot of 35 pins from ebay with the seller claiming them as authentic. Since the original posting included a picture of the pins (below), I didn't think it would be a problem!
> 
> First of all..it probably will not be worth your time and effort to pursue this.
> reason 1
> ...you will have to pay int. return shipping..
> 2. you will have to get your pin to an authenticator.
> now, by reading it...
> any high ranking power seller on ebay with a legal business should be able to do this for you..
> but, will it be worth it?
> 3.although,
> seeing these most likely are scrappers...
> just by the fact that they are common in all the scrapper lots...
> a strange thing has been happening at Disney world in the past few months...
> I have bought packages of the vinylmation pins..
> directly from Disney..
> opened them while still in the park...
> and...most of the pins..
> now have the outline.
> The same outline that used to mark a vinyl pin as a scrapper.
> now, the only real way to tell...
> is the weight of it..
> as they are still light.
> 4.the best thing that you can do...
> is to leave a negative feedback for the seller..
> to help others....
> and make sure...
> when you get the chance to leave the DSR rating..[those stars]..leave em a 1 in all categories...
> a bunch of those..and they are out of business...
> but, even 1..will cost em in the pocket.


----------



## PurpleEars

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> PurpleEars to help you, perhaps someone on www.pintalk.com could help you or direct you who to contact regarding authentication.  You will have to join the forum.  It is linked with pinpics.com.  Here is another link, I use to see if a scrapper pin exists http://www.dizpins.com/pinventory/scrappers.htm.  When buying off of ebay, I check feedback as a buyer, too.  It is not 100%, I've read sellers will buy lots of scrappers under one name and then resell them under a different name.  Sometimes sellers don't go to that much trouble.  So, check to see if a seller has purchased large lots of pins.  To me this is a warning sign that they are reselling scrap pins.  Also, if the location is Hong Kong, China stay away.  If you have any more questions, feel free to contact me.  If you want my opinion on a seller you can ask me, too.  I am not an expert, but I am on ebay almost daily.





debranator said:


> First of all..it probably will not be worth your time and effort to pursue this.
> reason 1
> ...you will have to pay int. return shipping..
> 2. you will have to get your pin to an authenticator.
> now, by reading it...
> any high ranking power seller on ebay with a legal business should be able to do this for you..
> but, will it be worth it?
> 3.although,
> seeing these most likely are scrappers...
> just by the fact that they are common in all the scrapper lots...
> a strange thing has been happening at Disney world in the past few months...
> I have bought packages of the vinylmation pins..
> directly from Disney..
> opened them while still in the park...
> and...most of the pins..
> now have the outline.
> The same outline that used to mark a vinyl pin as a scrapper.
> now, the only real way to tell...
> is the weight of it..
> as they are still light.
> 4.the best thing that you can do...
> is to leave a negative feedback for the seller..
> to help others....
> and make sure...
> when you get the chance to leave the DSR rating..[those stars]..leave em a 1 in all categories...
> a bunch of those..and they are out of business...
> but, even 1..will cost em in the pocket.



Thank you to both of you for your quick responses to my question. I think it may be a case where I need to eat up the cost and call it a lesson (given the complexities involved). I suspected it would have too much cost and effort to provide proof to Paypal. Just wondering off hand, I wonder if I can do a charge back to my credit card (as the Paypal transaction was originally done on a credit card). I just hate begin taken, but I guess that's why this thread exists!


----------



## debranator

PurpleEars said:


> Thank you to both of you for your quick responses to my question. I think it may be a case where I need to eat up the cost and call it a lesson (given the complexities involved). I suspected it would have too much cost and effort to provide proof to Paypal. Just wondering off hand, I wonder if I can do a charge back to my credit card (as the Paypal transaction was originally done on a credit card). I just hate begin taken, but I guess that's why this thread exists!



YES, you CAN do a charge back...
and fight paypal tooth and nail..
but, remember once again..
is it worth it?
I am assuming that the pins cost you next to nothing...
so, it is worth a prolonged battle?
If it is...
do it.
But,I try not to play around with paypal..
as they can get nasty..suspend your account..ect.
I am not saying that they will...
but, they have.


----------



## kritter

I used to purchase pins from fummas but read that she had some bad pins.......

Can someone please recommend a good seller for me to purchase from for my upcoming trip??


----------



## GrandMum

I bought several small lots of pins a few yers ago to trade at the parks.  I thought my grandchildren would be interested but that was not what happened.  I also have pins that my Mother brought at Disneyland probably in late 1990's and some I was able to get that are still in plastic.

I don't know how to tell scrappers - I've read what people post and don't understand.  Can someone give me some suggestions on how to tell if they are scrappers.  I would like to sell them but want to be honest about what I have.

I don't feel comfortable selling on Ebay but would like to dispose of some of these pins.  Are there other places to sell them?

Thanks


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Can someone else check out troy24?  What's your opinion?  Thanks.


----------



## PurpleEars

debranator said:


> YES, you CAN do a charge back...
> and fight paypal tooth and nail..
> but, remember once again..
> is it worth it?
> I am assuming that the pins cost you next to nothing...
> so, it is worth a prolonged battle?
> If it is...
> do it.
> But,I try not to play around with paypal..
> as they can get nasty..suspend your account..ect.
> I am not saying that they will...
> but, they have.



I was just annoyed about being taken by this particular seller when I thought about the charge back thing. I guess this would be a case of "live and learn." Oh well, at least I have some trinkets that would look awfully nice in the trash!


----------



## kritter

Can someone give the name of someone reliable to purchase pins from? I just tried to contact the person who I usually purchase from and they are not selling anymore!!


----------



## danimaroo

For what it's worth, I purchased a lot of 25 pins off of eBay, prior to doing my research about scrappers. After a few exchanges with the seller (who has already been blacklisted on here), I waited for the pins to come in... and sure enough, majority of them are scrappers. Some of them are questionable, though seem okay. Anyway, I was unhappy so I told the seller I wanted a refund and also wanted them to stop selling them on eBay. After a spat back and forth, where the seller insisted I was just looking for trouble (even though these were clearly scrappers/they had some feedback in the past from others having issues), the seller actually blocked me from sending them a message. At this point, I escalated it to the resolution center, which the seller then finally decided to talk to me through. After another response from me, the seller escalated the case, and not even one minute later I got a response from eBay saying they were giving me a courtesy refund, and that they had "ruled in my favor."

It looks like I received a refund directly from the seller (vs. eBay), but am not required to return the pins. I've definitely learned my lesson, but also would suggest to others to fight back. AT LEAST get your money back and try to get these pins off of eBay.

I've been looking around for smaller lots from trusted sellers and have found a few. Sure it's a few bucks, but you can find good LEGIT pins from good sellers out there!


----------



## MeganAnne

Before I found this thread, I purchased four, five pin lots from gomf03. There are a number of pins in the lot that I believe to be scrappers; some have rough edges, dimpling, "bordered" waffling, etc. 

I am waiting to hear back from them about my complaint. Just a heads up.


----------



## danimaroo

Just an update here on a good seller. After purchasing a lot of scrappers from one person (and getting a refund, thank God!), I was a bit more careful of what I looked for on eBay. I found AngieJuly, who had pins reasonably priced, and they were in their original packaging. After seeing someone mention they had a good experience with her here, I ended up winning 4 separate auctions from her. Just wanted to say that I received all of the pins very quickly and they are EXCELLENT. No fakes at all, clearly authentic pins, and I got an excellent deal on everything, spending around $1.90 per pin.

I was planning on using all the pins for trading on our January trip, but I really love some of the pins I ended up getting (oh and all the pins in the photos she takes are the actual pins you are getting), so it'll be hard to figure out which ones I'm going to trade away!

I'm now definitely knowledgeable about scrappers, so when I do trade I will be careful in making sure the pin is authentic.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

danimaroo said:


> Just an update here on a good seller. After purchasing a lot of scrappers from one person (and getting a refund, thank God!), I was a bit more careful of what I looked for on eBay. I found AngieJuly, who had pins reasonably priced, and they were in their original packaging. After seeing someone mention they had a good experience with her here, I ended up winning 4 separate auctions from her. Just wanted to say that I received all of the pins very quickly and they are EXCELLENT. No fakes at all, clearly authentic pins, and I got an excellent deal on everything, spending around $1.90 per pin.
> 
> I was planning on using all the pins for trading on our January trip, but I really love some of the pins I ended up getting (oh and all the pins in the photos she takes are the actual pins you are getting), so it'll be hard to figure out which ones I'm going to trade away!
> 
> I'm now definitely knowledgeable about scrappers, so when I do trade I will be careful in making sure the pin is authentic.


----------



## maburke

danimaroo said:


> Just an update here on a good seller. After purchasing a lot of scrappers from one person (and getting a refund, thank God!), I was a bit more careful of what I looked for on eBay. I found AngieJuly, who had pins reasonably priced, and they were in their original packaging. After seeing someone mention they had a good experience with her here, I ended up winning 4 separate auctions from her.



I can't find an eBay member named AngieJuly. Is that the right name? Thanks.


----------



## danimaroo

maburke said:


> I can't find an eBay member named AngieJuly. Is that the right name? Thanks.



I apologize, it's actually AngelaJuly!


----------



## prisjoyce

Has anyone else had an experience with ebayer AngelaJuly? I looked her up after the previous posters recommendation, and I like the pins she has listed, but I'm worried about bidding because she sells the same pins repeatedly; a red flag. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks!


----------



## debranator

prisjoyce said:


> Has anyone else had an experience with ebayer AngelaJuly? I looked her up after the previous posters recommendation, and I like the pins she has listed, but I'm worried about bidding because she sells the same pins repeatedly; a red flag. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks!



I noticed that also...
but..perhaps she got them on clearance,.
they all look real..
and none of them are known scrappers.


----------



## jkluttrell

Anyone have any experience with MirandaWright? She is linked from her ebay listings to a couple of other disney message boards that look legit. But she only has 10 feedbacks which is a little worrysome.


----------



## debranator

jkluttrell said:


> Anyone have any experience with MirandaWright? She is linked from her ebay listings to a couple of other disney message boards that look legit. But she only has 10 feedbacks which is a little worrysome.



I checked and the name you mentioned has zero feedback...
perhaps all her listings were removed because someone reported the links you mentioned?
when dealing with a brand new seller...
you are taking a risk...
not so much to worry about getting your money back...
as if they do not send you the item...
paypal never even pays them..
and you are refunded.
But, the hassle can be horrible if they send you something not as described.
and..who needs the pain in the butt of returns and hassles..
unless...you are getting the deal of a lifetime...
then..the risk may be worth it.


----------



## jkluttrell

My bad it is mirandawrights (I previously left off the s).


----------



## debranator

jkluttrell said:


> My bad it is mirandawrights (I previously left off the s).



wow!
ALL scrappers and fakes.
ALL of them...
including the single pin she has up for 40 bucks.
Listen...
the easiest way or you to figure out for yourself who sells fakes is to....
search ebay for huge lots from China...
LOOK at all the pins...
then...
do not buy from anyone who shows a lot of them in their listings...
easy.
some may be great fakes..
but..they are still fake.


----------



## danimaroo

prisjoyce said:


> Has anyone else had an experience with ebayer AngelaJuly? I looked her up after the previous posters recommendation, and I like the pins she has listed, but I'm worried about bidding because she sells the same pins repeatedly; a red flag. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks!



I promise every single pin I received was 100% real. I'd already dealt with getting scrappers (which I mentioned in a previous post here). What I noticed is on the sets that she is selling multiples of, it's often a set where she just wanted the mystery pin that came with it, and is selling the other 6. Mine show up entirely in their original packaging with the "mystery pin" removed (which she states in the listing). I also received 10 pins, all in their original packaging, none of which are scrappers.

Also, she is located in Florida and most of her pins are not severely under-priced like you see with others who sell lots of 10, 25, 50, etc. I appreciated the pins from her so much I just picked up another set of 2 (not for trading) of the Mechanical Mickey and Donald Duck. 

Let me know if you have any questions about her stuff; I picked up the Nightmare Before Christmas Vinylmation 6-pin set, Muppets Vinylmation 6-pin set, a Winnie the Pooh set, and a lot of 10 pins for $25, all of which were in their original packaging.

Actually, I'll link to a few of the pins that I bought, if that helps:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330620145548&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
http://www.ebay.com/itm/230682378116?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230679879609&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## jennabcassell

I get all my pins from the Disney Store Outlet.  I post some on eBay from time to time. Let me know what your looking for!  904bargins on ebay!


----------



## NiftyJ88

Does anyone know anything about ebay seller jeffreyyoung? I didn't see him on any of the lists...but he's selling pin lots cheap. I don't want to buy scrappers. Any thoughts?


----------



## debranator

NiftyJ88 said:


> Does anyone know anything about ebay seller jeffreyyoung? I didn't see him on any of the lists...but he's selling pin lots cheap. I don't want to buy scrappers. Any thoughts?



that is easy..of course they are fake..

whenever in doubt on a seller...
[nevermind huge lots for sale for pennies]...
click on their negative or neutral feedback..[that means to click on the red or the gray number]
and..look for mentions of fakes...
read what his buyers had to say.
Remember..
only one in every few hundred people will know the diff between real and fake...
whether it is pins or fine leather...
but, the few that do know...
always read what they said about the seller.
Also,try and read between the lines...
this seller has a few real pins up...at over 10 bucks each.


----------



## Skye23

I just bought 2 lots from Mubunny who has 100% positive feedback on ebay and a green rating here. I haven't left feedback yet because there are a few pins that are worrying me a little. Some are obviously legit but several of them when I look them up on pin pics show as having scrappers for them and of those a couple feel a bit iffy. Rough edges, one has a border around the mickey waffle pattern on the back, thin or light metal. The price was low, but I fully expected somebody to bid against me, and in fact I was outbid on 1 other lot. I'm not sure if there's an issue or if I'm being a bit paranoid after reading all the posts about bad lots. Anybody have any thoughts? I don't quite want to complain and I definately don't want to ruin a 100% rating (have one myself) when its possible its just that they traded for a scrapper and missed it. I should add they all look good at first glance, no obvious issues. 

Lot 1

Lot 2

Oops - one is absolutely, positively a scrapper. Looked at the back of #34210 and it has the alternate spelling along with thin metal, worn/rough edges etc.


----------



## debranator

Skye23 said:


> I just bought 2 lots from Mubunny who has 100% positive feedback on ebay and a green rating here. I haven't left feedback yet because there are a few pins that are worrying me a little. Some are obviously legit but several of them when I look them up on pin pics show as having scrappers for them and of those a couple feel a bit iffy. Rough edges, one has a border around the mickey waffle pattern on the back, thin or light metal. The price was low, but I fully expected somebody to bid against me, and in fact I was outbid on 1 other lot. I'm not sure if there's an issue or if I'm being a bit paranoid after reading all the posts about bad lots. Anybody have any thoughts? I don't quite want to complain and I definately don't want to ruin a 100% rating (have one myself) when its possible its just that they traded for a scrapper and missed it. I should add they all look good at first glance, no obvious issues.
> 
> Lot 1
> 
> Lot 2
> 
> Oops - one is absolutely, positively a scrapper. Looked at the back of #34210 and it has the alternate spelling along with thin metal, worn/rough edges etc.



looking at lot 2...
on first glance..
the only real pin is the pin on pin Nemo...
the "10" pin...
must be the one you were talking about with the outline...
it also is very light.
I looked at all her completed auctions...
and...
mostly all of her pin lots are 85% fake..
it seems there are one or 2 real pins mixed in most of her lots.
once again..a great way for you to tell fakes before buying them...
is to search ebay for "disney pin lot 100"
and...closely look at all the pictured pins.
Do that...every time you want to buy from someone...
if you see most of the pins in the lot you are looking to buy....
pictured in the scrapper lots..
then you will know.
as most of the scrappers are the same few hundred pins..over and over.
That is why..
if you trade in the parks on a weekly basis...like i do...
it is so easy to spot scrappers on cast lanyards.
As for her feedback...
make your own decision as to whether or not she knew most of her pins were scrappers.
write her...
and see how she reacts.
And..her feedback is not 100%...
in my eyes as she has neutrals.
very important here...
JUSTIFIED neutrals.
The big problem is that really good buyers hesitate to ever give bad feedback..
and bad buyers do it on the drop of a hat.


----------



## Skye23

Frankly having 2 neutrals in 141 sales in the last year, neither of which mentioned scrappers really didn't raise red flags for me. I've sold enough on ebay over the years to know that sometimes people just aren't happy. I used to sell collectable stuffed animals (not beanie babies) and I had somebody demand to return one once because they "somehow thought it would look cuter in person" when the photo I'd posted was one I'd taken myself, of the actual stuffed animal. This was a mint with tag collectable and they wanted a refund or to return it after they'd removed all the tags - cause they did that thinking it would "be cuter" without them.  They said basically give me all my money back and let me keep the animal or I'll give you a negative, or refund and pay for the return and I give a neutral. I forget what I said back to them but let me tell you it was a long wait until the day they couldn't leave feedback anymore and I felt safe again. So 2 neutrals, just don't make me pause unless they use the "s" word. 

I appreciate your thoughts. Hopefully a few other members will look also and I can figure out how to proceed from there. Honestly the colors all looked ok to me, but thats a difficult call sometimes with different monitors showing colors different ways, mine's a bit dark and I know it.


----------



## TeenaS

I've bought from him in the past and rarely did I question any.  Once in a while there was one or two that could have been a scrapper.  I think he thinks they are all authentic but it is very hard to tell on some of them.  On the ones in your lots, I doubt all of them are scrappers, probably just one or two.  If you don't want them, it says on his auctions he will refund your money but it will probably cost you more to send them back then you paid for them.

On another note, I was at the parks last month and did some trading with CMs.  I looked so carefully at all of them and asked to see the backs before trading and so many had that "edge" on them on the back.  I actually took one because it was from a manager in a merchandise store and when I showed it to him, he said it was definitely authentic and a real Disney trading pin.  Some of the pins out there on CMs lanyards were very bad pins ... plastic, etc., but when I asked why they were on their lanyards, the answer I got every time was that they took them if it said Disney on the back.  They were told to take them.  

So, as far as me and pin trading goes from now on, if I see a pin I want and it looks good (not plastic, coloring not "off", etc.), I'm trading for it and I don't care if it has an edge around the back.  Honestly, anybody, including me, that buys from ebay at these cheap prices are going to get some possible scrappers.  JMO.


----------



## debranator

TeenaS said:


> I've bought from him in the past and rarely did I question any.  Once in a while there was one or two that could have been a scrapper.  I think he thinks they are all authentic but it is very hard to tell on some of them.  On the ones in your lots, I doubt all of them are scrappers, probably just one or two.  If you don't want them, it says on his auctions he will refund your money but it will probably cost you more to send them back then you paid for them.
> 
> On another note, I was at the parks last month and did some trading with CMs.  I looked so carefully at all of them and asked to see the backs before trading and so many had that "edge" on them on the back.  I actually took one because it was from a manager in a merchandise store and when I showed it to him, he said it was definitely authentic and a real Disney trading pin.  Some of the pins out there on CMs lanyards were very bad pins ... plastic, etc., but when I asked why they were on their lanyards, the answer I got every time was that they took them if it said Disney on the back.  They were told to take them.
> 
> So, as far as me and pin trading goes from now on, if I see a pin I want and it looks good (not plastic, coloring not "off", etc.), I'm trading for it and I don't care if it has an edge around the back.  Honestly, anybody, including me, that buys from ebay at these cheap prices are going to get some possible scrappers.  JMO.



I guess you did not realize...
that disney now makes pins with the edge.
I have opened many of the vinylmation pins..at disney..
that have the edge.
that is not an indicator of a scrapper anymore..
at least..not by itself.


----------



## TeenaS

debranator said:


> I guess you did not realize...
> that disney now makes pins with the edge.
> I have opened many of the vinylmation pins..at disney..
> that have the edge.
> that is not an indicator of a scrapper anymore..
> at least..not by itself.



OMG that is fantastic news.  I thought from reading here that that was one of the major ways to tell.  So, if ones with the "edge" on the back are the real deal, then how do we know the scrappers (other than the ones that you can obviously tell because of the weight and feel of it)?  Heck, I know real Disney pins sometimes have misspellings on them.  Remember how they came out with those muppets hidden mickey pins a few years ago and the first batch spelled Rolf and the second batch was Rowlf on it?


----------



## debranator

TeenaS said:


> OMG that is fantastic news.  I thought from reading here that that was one of the major ways to tell.  So, if ones with the "edge" on the back are the real deal, then how do we know the scrappers (other than the ones that you can obviously tell because of the weight and feel of it)?  Heck, I know real Disney pins sometimes have misspellings on them.  Remember how they came out with those muppets hidden mickey pins a few years ago and the first batch spelled Rolf and the second batch was Rowlf on it?



Yes..it used to be a major indicator...
but...I have personally opened hundreds of mystery pins.....
that I bought at the park..
that have the edge.
I think they started doing it in the beginning of the year.
and you are right...
some disney pins are not perfect...
I find imperfections about 2% of the time..
once again..the BEST way to figure out scrappers...
is to study the pics of the big lots.
99 percent of all scrappers are in these lots..
and the pics are there for everyone to see..
if you see pins that are in these lots..
the answer is simple..
do not buy those.
from anyone.
and unfortunately...
even the real ones from the park.
the reason...?
everyone will think they are fake.
and..no matter what..
people want their collections to have some perceived value.
even if they never sell them..
they want the value to be there...
and..if you have pins that are in the giant scrapper lots..
it will not be.


----------



## TeenaS

debranator said:


> Yes..it used to be a major indicator...
> but...I have personally opened hundreds of mystery pins.....
> that I bought at the park..
> that have the edge.
> I think they started doing it in the beginning of the year.
> and you are right...
> some disney pins are not perfect...
> I find imperfections about 2% of the time..
> once again..the BEST way to figure out scrappers...
> is to study the pics of the big lots.
> 99 percent of all scrappers are in these lots..
> and the pics are there for everyone to see..
> if you see pins that are in these lots..
> the answer is simple..
> do not buy those.
> from anyone.
> and unfortunately...
> even the real ones from the park.
> the reason...?
> everyone will think they are fake.
> and..no matter what..
> people want their collections to have some perceived value.
> even if they never sell them..
> they want the value to be there...
> and..if you have pins that are in the giant scrapper lots..
> it will not be.



Thank you for all that information.  But isn't it true that the scrappers are the ones that are made at the same factories where they make the legit Disney pins and then after quality control eliminates the ones that have flaws in them, those flawed ones are the ones that are being taken and sold in huge lots from oversees?  So if that is where the so-called scrappers come from, doesn't that make it pretty much a given that all pins can have the good ones and the "scrapper" version?


----------



## debranator

TeenaS said:


> Thank you for all that information.  But isn't it true that the scrappers are the ones that are made at the same factories where they make the legit Disney pins and then after quality control eliminates the ones that have flaws in them, those flawed ones are the ones that are being taken and sold in huge lots from oversees?  So if that is where the so-called scrappers come from, doesn't that make it pretty much a given that all pins can have the good ones and the "scrapper" version?



yes, that does make sense.
but, that is not my experience..
of course occasionally I have seen a scrapper.....

every great once in awhile...
that is not a "regular scrapper"..
but, most often the scrappers..
that I have seen are all lanyard,hms...ect.
now...a few of the "common scrappers" are of LE pins...
and..those are so widely distributed..
as they make the real LE worthless...or close to it.
if you really look at all the large scrapper lots..
you will notice..that almost all of them..
have the exact same pins...
over and over..
those are the ones that you do not want.
I will give you an example....
the current PWP photograph pins....
they sell for 2.99 plus tax...and you need to make a 30 bucks purchase..
plus..CM and AP discounts will not apply to these.
Remember last years key pins?
there were no scrappers made of these[at that time at least]...
so..they continually sold in the 10 buck range on ebay and were VHTF.
now..this years photo pins...
are all over ebay for 99 cents...
the scrappers had them on the market before Disney did.
so...they are worthless.
no one buys em at the park...
and..you cannot give them away.
but,want to find a real one?
check ebay for those that list them with PWP in the title.
at least those sellers know where they came from.


----------



## TeenaS

debranator said:


> yes, that does make sense.
> but, that is not my experience..
> of course occasionally I have seen a scrapper.....
> 
> every great once in awhile...
> that is not a "regular scrapper"..
> but, most often the scrappers..
> that I have seen are all lanyard,hms...ect.
> now...a few of the "common scrappers" are of LE pins...
> and..those are so widely distributed..
> as they make the real LE worthless...or close to it.
> if you really look at all the large scrapper lots..
> you will notice..that almost all of them..
> have the exact same pins...
> over and over..
> those are the ones that you do not want.
> I will give you an example....
> the current PWP photograph pins....
> they sell for 2.99 plus tax...and you need to make a 30 bucks purchase..
> plus..CM and AP discounts will not apply to these.
> Remember last years key pins?
> there were no scrappers made of these[at that time at least]...
> so..they continually sold in the 10 buck range on ebay and were VHTF.
> now..this years photo pins...
> are all over ebay for 99 cents...
> the scrappers had them on the market before Disney did.
> so...they are worthless.
> no one buys em at the park...
> and..you cannot give them away.
> but,want to find a real one?
> check ebay for those that list them with PWP in the title.
> at least those sellers know where they came from.



Thanks for your clarifications.  And mostly thanks for letting me and everyone know that the "edge" on the back of the pins is NOT an indication that they are scrappers.


----------



## Skye23

Since we've removed the edge as an indication of being a scrapper and I just compared the pins I bought to ones I'd purchased from Disney directly (some at parks, some from Disney Store) from the same era. The pins I was worried about no longer worry me. The ennamel looks good, the colors look close to the pictures posted (understanding that monitors vary), and the worn edges I was worried about. Well those appear on many of the pins I bought from Disney that are still on their cute little cards with the prices still on them. None of my LE pins have rough edges but a fair number of my non-LE ones do and since I purchased them directly I can't use that as an indicator now. And the ones that were a bit light, well pins I bought directly from Disney back in 2006-2008 are noticiably lighter then the 2009-2011 ones. The ones included compare favorably to ones of the same era, if not newer ones. 

I still think one is wonky but from the front it looks so good I'd have traded for it too so I consider that no harm, no foul on the sellers part. I plan to tuck it into one of the boxes my Mom sends to poor kids in third-world countries at Christmas, thus insuring it will likely never see a Disney park or trader again, leave them positive feedback and call it a day. Simply being a pin that has been scrapped is nowhere near enough proof that it is scrapped to ask for a refund or impune their reputation or feedback rating. And since we've just tossed 2 of the criteria I was using to judge the pins if they were on the scrapped list and the weights seem ok when judged only against pins from the same time-frame I think we're pretty much done here. I appreciate everyone's help. 

When all is said and done, you're right that the only way to know for sure is to buy the pin yourself from Disney directly. Buying pins has the same risk as trading for pins, since any pin I trade for even if its on a CM's lanyard COULD be a scrapper. If I'd trade for a pin thinking it was good enough quality to be real then that has to satisfy me when I buy it too. By that criteria I'm satisfied.


----------



## parrothead64

You can add dyllan to the list of bad sellers. Received a lot of 25 and most if not all were scrappers. Says he will give me a refund, but now I have to ship them back on my dollar. Color was off on all I checked, brush strokes on some, bad edition numbers on a couple, some edges were white on the fast pass style. Instead of black paint on outlines, it was silver.


----------



## pixiewings71

Skye23 said:


> I just bought 2 lots from Mubunny who has 100% positive feedback on ebay and a green rating here. I haven't left feedback yet because there are a few pins that are worrying me a little. Some are obviously legit but several of them when I look them up on pin pics show as having scrappers for them and of those a couple feel a bit iffy. Rough edges, one has a border around the mickey waffle pattern on the back, thin or light metal. The price was low, but I fully expected somebody to bid against me, and in fact I was outbid on 1 other lot. I'm not sure if there's an issue or if I'm being a bit paranoid after reading all the posts about bad lots. Anybody have any thoughts? I don't quite want to complain and I definately don't want to ruin a 100% rating (have one myself) when its possible its just that they traded for a scrapper and missed it. I should add they all look good at first glance, no obvious issues.
> 
> Lot 1
> 
> Lot 2
> 
> Oops - one is absolutely, positively a scrapper. Looked at the back of #34210 and it has the alternate spelling along with thin metal, worn/rough edges etc.



Without seeing the pins personally it is hard to say if they are fake or not, I'd need to see them and be able to inspect the backs etc.  But I will say that I have purchased many pins from mubunny and had NO issues with them.  I have always been very pleased with my purchases from mubunny and I will continue to purchase from this seller.  Please note, I have not needed to purchase scrappers for approximately 2 years now, we did not visit the parks for a while and when we did go back we went through our pins and found enough to trade that we won't need any for a while still.  Just so you know that my personal experience is a couple of years old, but again, I would not hesitate to buy from mubunny again in the future.  



TeenaS said:


> Thanks for your clarifications.  And mostly thanks for letting me and everyone know that the "edge" on the back of the pins is NOT an indication that they are scrappers.



I too have a few pins I purchased directly from DL that have the edge around the back as well......and just an fyi, I also have pins I purchased directly that have divets in the enamel......

Good luck to you!!


----------



## prisjoyce

Wanted to update that I received good pins from ebayer AngelaJuly, as well.  I looked through the pin set when I received it and compared to info on pinpics and everything matched up.  

Thanks for the info provided on this thread!


----------



## Mhincherick

I have seen AngelaJuly on here a couple of times, what is her seller id? I can't find her on ebay. Did you buy a lot from her? I am looking at purchasing a lot from funmamas, does anyone have any feedback on her?


----------



## danimaroo

Mhincherick said:


> I have seen AngelaJuly on here a couple of times, what is her seller id? I can't find her on ebay. Did you buy a lot from her? I am looking at purchasing a lot from funmamas, does anyone have any feedback on her?



Unfortunately it doesn't look like she's selling any items at the moment. Keep an eye out for her; her user ID is AngelaJuly. http://myworld.ebay.com/angelajuly/&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2754 That should be her profile.

I would keep an eye on her though as she tends to put stuff up at certain times (I'm guessing depending on when she makes trips to the park or a Disney outlet store).

I actually bought another set of pins from her, and they were perfect. I also got a set of Vinylmation Wall-E and Eve pins from user levitz13 and one Stitch pin from abau9659. Both users were also great. Hope that helps!


----------



## Mom2OakandEm

Mhincherick said:


> I have seen AngelaJuly on here a couple of times, what is her seller id? I can't find her on ebay. Did you buy a lot from her? I am looking at purchasing a lot from funmamas, does anyone have any feedback on her?



I have purchased from funmamas, maybe 6 months ago, and all of them were genuine. I would purchase from them again.


----------



## amy611lou

Was wondering if anyone has purchased from wd_pins on ebay?  My kids want to maybe start pin trading on our upcoming trip and I don't want to spend a lot of money without knowing if this is something they are going to enjoy.  Thanks!


----------



## maciec

Just got back from Disney on Saturday and I think that after this trip we are done with trading pins.  I cannot tell you how many fake pins we encountered.  It was so frustrating!  Something that I did find was that we went to Target and they had official pins for $3.99.  I bought some there for the kids to trade so I didn't feel so bad when we lost out to a fake pin.


----------



## brookmey

My kids have just recently gotten involved with pin collecting and trading, so I'm doing my best to learn about scrappers on Ebay.  

I'm watching a pin that says it's backstamped with the Disney Official Pin Trading Logo, including the copywright symbol.  If a pin has this on the back, is it official?

And thank you for all the valuable info on this thread!


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

amy611lou said:


> Was wondering if anyone has purchased from wd_pins on ebay?  My kids want to maybe start pin trading on our upcoming trip and I don't want to spend a lot of money without knowing if this is something they are going to enjoy.  Thanks!



I would be cautious when buying from wd_pins.  The price per lot is under $1 a pin and the seller mentions duplicates.  Duplicates is a red flag word when dealing with Disney trading pins.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

brookmey said:


> My kids have just recently gotten involved with pin collecting and trading, so I'm doing my best to learn about scrappers on Ebay.
> 
> I'm watching a pin that says it's backstamped with the Disney Official Pin Trading Logo, including the copywright symbol.  If a pin has this on the back, is it official?
> 
> And thank you for all the valuable info on this thread!



The Disney pin trading logo does appear on unauthorized pins.  So, that characteristic is of little help when deciphering legitimate pins.


----------



## danimaroo

maciec said:


> Just got back from Disney on Saturday and I think that after this trip we are done with trading pins.  I cannot tell you how many fake pins we encountered.  It was so frustrating!  Something that I did find was that we went to Target and they had official pins for $3.99.  I bought some there for the kids to trade so I didn't feel so bad when we lost out to a fake pin.



Bummer, that's definitely discouraging. I was planning on bringing legitimate pins with me in January and trading here and there, but this is making me a bit nervous. Perhaps I'll only put on pins that I am 100% okay with giving away, regardless if what I get in return is a scrapper. I have quite a few rack pins that I was willing to trade out (I got an excellent deal through a legit seller on eBay of 10 pins on their original cards, along with some boosters), but now I might just keep them. We'll see what I run into when I go.


----------



## brookmey

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> The Disney pin trading logo does appear on unauthorized pins.  So, that characteristic is of little help when deciphering legitimate pins.



Grrr.  That's no good!  Is it safe to assume that pins that are attached to what looks to be their original Disney card are OK?


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

On card pins, might be better.  Beware, there are sellers out there selling the black cards.  I know kittykat2bad, bizzybee1, gitanoman, themuchnessofdisney, beekerlg and domdisney are good ebay sellers.  Maybe some of these sellers will have something you are looking for.


----------



## pixiewings71

The problem with the black cards is they can be from ANY pin.......that's happened to me before, purchased a pin on the card and then found out the card was for a different pin.  I found out because I took the card and compared.  I don't think the pin I got was a scrapper but it was on the wrong card.  

I absolutely 100% agree with Disneyrunner, the sellers above are all great sellers.


----------



## brookmey

Thank you!  I'm not looking for any particular pin, just ones that my kids will be trading away.  I've saved these sellers, so I can breathe easier when I'm looking for pins!


----------



## NiftyJ88

Quick question - Am I safe if I'm purchasing booster sets that are sealed off ebay or do I really need to consider the source on there as well? I just bought a few sets from thewill, but i got some pretty cheap and now I'm thinking maybe I should be concerned about sealed sets as well.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

As far as thewill, he can sell legit items as well as some that are questionable.  I looked at his listings and I see he has a muppet set up.  That seems legit.  I've read there are fake booster packs out there.  I have not run into any, out of the booster packs I've purchased lately.


----------



## NiftyJ88

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> As far as thewill, he can sell legit items as well as some that are questionable.  I looked at his listings and I see he has a muppet set up.  That seems legit.  I've read there are fake booster packs out there.  I have not run into any, out of the booster packs I've purchased lately.



What would be the giveaway as to whether they are genuine or scrappers?


----------



## brookmey

Has anyone recently (like last month or so) bought from steamboatwillie39?  I see he's on the green list, but I don't know when the list was last updated.

Thank you!


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I have bid on items from steamboatwillie39, but never won any.  My impression, this seller is ok.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

NiftyJ88 said:


> What would be the giveaway as to whether they are genuine or scrappers?



I don't know of any signs for the unauthorized booster sets.  I know certain sellers seem to sell legit packs.  Some of these sellers are kittykat2bad, bizzybee1 and themuchnessofdisney.


----------



## misschantal

opaleyes said:


> Had more recent, good experiences with:
> kather99
> newdestinynow
> joynpeace
> meekd100
> akai34711
> 
> I need to stop buying individual pins on ebay, or I won't have any left on my wish list when I get to the parks!



I know this seller has been confirmed to sell authentic pins but I am starting to feel a bit uneasy about my purchase.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130567507153

The seller has sold two other sets of these pins. Do you think they are scrappers?


----------



## misschantal

misschantal said:


> I know this seller has been confirmed to sell authentic pins but I am starting to feel a bit uneasy about my purchase.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130567507153
> 
> The seller has sold two other sets of these pins. Do you think they are scrappers?



I emailed asking where she obtained the pins, she said:

"Wholesales from one of the eBay seller from the US.

- joynpeace"

Now I really do think they are scrappers!


----------



## maburke

misschantal said:


> I emailed asking where she obtained the pins, she said:
> 
> "Wholesales from one of the eBay seller from the US.
> 
> - joynpeace"
> 
> Now I really do think they are scrappers!



I don't blame you for being concerned. This is not a set that was sold together, it's a set of Hidden Mickey pins, which are very commonly counterfeited.  She also ships from Hong Kong? That's a major red flag.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Kather99 seems to be a positive seller.  The pins sold seem to be rack pins or specialized, thus the higher prices.


----------



## pixiewings71

misschantal said:


> I emailed asking where she obtained the pins, she said:
> 
> "Wholesales from one of the eBay seller from the US.
> 
> - joynpeace"
> 
> Now I really do think they are scrappers!





maburke said:


> I don't blame you for being concerned. This is not a set that was sold together, it's a set of Hidden Mickey pins, which are very commonly counterfeited.  She also ships from Hong Kong? That's a major red flag.



I agree, they could very well be scrappers.  I've seen lots of these that are scrapped.


----------



## SabresFan

I've just bought a bunch from themeparkconnection - they all seem legit to me.  

They almost seem to have a pipeline into CM Estate sales - they've got a bunch of older CM-only merchandise, some of which looks pretty cool.


----------



## debranator

SabresFan said:


> I've just bought a bunch from themeparkconnection - they all seem legit to me.
> 
> They almost seem to have a pipeline into CM Estate sales - they've got a bunch of older CM-only merchandise, some of which looks pretty cool.



He is an excellent seller...
all of his items are legit...
and, if you get lucky as he starts most of his auctions out at around a buck...
he is normally a good deal.


----------



## lovetheduck

Does anyone have any experience with Tennpins?


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

There is some negative feedback for tennpins.  I've purchased from this seller, back in February, with no problems.  I was guarded.


----------



## kakiegirl

Headed to Disneyworld next week and forgot about pins (oops) until yesterday.  I am trying to research this thread and look on ebay while I work, but can anyone recommend a reliable Seller or Sellers that I can get pins from, I will need at least 50. Reading this thread I feel bad because I know we have more than likely bought scrappers before (when I wasn't informed) but I don't want to do that again.   Thanks!


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I would recommend booster packs from themuchnessofdisney, kittykat2bad or bizzybee1.


----------



## pixiewings71

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> I would recommend booster packs from themuchnessofdisney, kittykat2bad or bizzybee1.


----------



## lovetheduck

Anybody buy from gatorgurl0312?


----------



## Emilylou

Are the booster sets smaller pins?  




DisneyRunner2009 said:


> I would recommend booster packs from themuchnessofdisney, kittykat2bad or bizzybee1.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Sometimes the pins from the booster sets are smaller, not always.  Small example, http://pinpics.com/cgi-bin/pin.cgi?pin=55350&sid=5878.1322071951.  Large example, http://pinpics.com/cgi-bin/pin.cgi?pin=64269&sid=5889.1322072033.  Regardless, the pins are still tradeable.


----------



## SabresFan

lovetheduck said:


> Anybody buy from gatorgurl0312?



I bought 5 pins a month or two ago from her and was happy with them.


----------



## KatGarcia

I recently purchased from the disney.crazy seller on ebay and had a great transaction. I did order a second set of pins and so did a friend so I will report back after those 2 sets arrive.


----------



## NiftyJ88

How do these sellers look? I'm skeptical - but the first claims to have all real pins and no scrappers. 
real.disney.pins 

The other one has one bad feedback - but doesn't seem like a buyer from China. 
northbay_boarders


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

real.disney.pins looks like a new seller, but the name seems familiar to me.  Maybe, spelled differently.  And the familiarity gives me a bad feeling. Some of northbay's pins listed are know to be scrapped, tradable and little bags raises red flags.  In addition, this seller has one negative feedback regarding fake pins.


----------



## NiftyJ88

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> real.disney.pins looks like a new seller, but the name seems familiar to me.  Maybe, spelled differently.  And the familiarity gives me a bad feeling. Some of northbay's pins listed are know to be scrapped, tradable and little bags raises red flags.  In addition, this seller has one negative feedback regarding fake pins.



Well, I took a chance and ordered the pins. I received the ones from real.disney.pins . It was a fairly large lot. They all arrived in individual zipped plastic bags. I'm in the process of sorting through them now. If I check on pin pics and dizpins and they seem to match the pins pictured there (in color and design - and all the info on the back matches) - does that mean they are likely legit? I know there is no 100% guaranteed way to tell - but is that relatively safe? I just don't entirely know what to be looking even, even after reviewing the scrapper into. Thanks


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Pinpics will give you a scrapper alert in their information.  Meaning a scrapper pin exists in that pin style.  Here is an example.  http://pinpics.com/cgi-bin/pin.cgi?pin=70887&sid=3654.1323367170.v2  Hidden Mickey pins are often copied and very hard to tell from Disney's legit pins.  Back stamps are often very similar to Disney's authentic pins.  Here is a list of pins from dizpins that shows known scrapper pins.
http://www.dizpins.com/pinventory/scrappers.htm 
What you have purchased may or may not be authentic, especially if you have any of the pins shown in the dizpin information.  The waffle pattern, on the back of a pin, is easier to identify autheticity.


----------



## 204charity

Just ordered 3 pins on Amazon.com from seller "Small But Sincere Gifts & Collectibles" I had a free $20 gift card from ordering Santa Pix this year, so I thought I would secretly pick up some pins and surprise my 9yoDD throughout our trip with "pixie dust"! The pins were approximately $6 each so I am hoping they are NOT fakes.


----------



## Que_Sarah_Sarah

If you get pins from ebay and once you get them find out that they are scrappers, is it wrong to contact the seller and ask for a refund? I feel like it would be false advertising/ product not as described. Just curious as to WWYD?


----------



## NiftyJ88

Que_Sarah_Sarah said:


> If you get pins from ebay and once you get them find out that they are scrappers, is it wrong to contact the seller and ask for a refund? I feel like it would be false advertising/ product not as described. Just curious as to WWYD?



I have contacted every seller that I purchased pins from. I try to avoid scrappers, but I'm still new to this. I purchased from 3 different sellers. One seller credited my account for the pins (there were 2 scrappers in the lot of 16) so I was refunded price per pin. Another seller is going to send me extra pins to make up for the few scrappers. The last seller asked me for information about how to identify scrappers - so hopefully they will know for next time and they are refunding my money.


----------



## MidnightCat

I've had a neutral experience with hawaiiandreamcastle. When one of the pins broke before she shipped them to me, she notified me that she could replace it with another pin and would toss in two extra pins for free. Though, when I got a lot of pins from her, several were scrappers. After that experience, probably won't buy from her again.


----------



## disneypastor

I just bought a lot from domimgood and the pins are received seem to be 100% authentic.  No paint dimples, no incorrect waffling, everything seemed crisp and clear.  I didn't notice they were on the red list until today when I bought from a new seller who I seem to have many scrappers from.  But domimgood seems to be a good seller.  Just my opinion.  Are there any sellers who sell large lots who are authentically good sellers consistently?


----------



## Pikezh638

I just bought 6 lots of 25 from dyllan my girlfriend checked them out and said they all look good and real.


----------



## parrothead64

Pikezh638 said:


> I just bought 6 lots of 25 from dyllan my girlfriend checked them out and said they all look good and real.



I would double check, all the ones I got from him were scrappers. I got a lot with wrong edition numbers and some were even plastic. Go on dizpins, http://www.dizpins.com/pinventory/scrappers.htm and pinpics and compare.


----------



## debranator

disneypastor said:


> I just bought a lot from domimgood and the pins are received seem to be 100% authentic.  No paint dimples, no incorrect waffling, everything seemed crisp and clear.  I didn't notice they were on the red list until today when I bought from a new seller who I seem to have many scrappers from.  But domimgood seems to be a good seller.  Just my opinion.  Are there any sellers who sell large lots who are authentically good sellers consistently?



Domimgood sells all fake pins..
read his negative comments...
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...=negative&interval=365&_trkparms=negative_365
he needs to stay on the red list.
most of his pins are fake.
also read the way he responds to feedback...very classy.
lol
as for good sellers selling continuous large lots of pins for cheap prices..
there is no such thing as it is impossible to do.
you will get good sellers occasionally selling larger lots to clear out inventory..
but..on a regular basis?
no...not for under 2 bucks or so a pin..
because...
they cannot.


----------



## LovinPooh

Looking for info on deb5923. 100 pin lots for around $50. 100% feedback... Any info??? Before I dropped $50 on pins I figured I would check here. 
And I have always wondered.. where do these people get these pins in order to sell huge multiple lots?


----------



## pixiewings71

LovinPooh said:


> Looking for info on deb5923. 100 pin lots for around $50. 100% feedback... Any info??? Before I dropped $50 on pins I figured I would check here.
> And I have always wondered.. where do these people get these pins in order to sell huge multiple lots?



These will most likely be unauthorized versions of Disney pins.  They buy them directly from China for pennies on the dollar and sell on eBay.  They are quite frankly fake pins.  I would not buy from this seller at all.  I have not looked at the sellers current auctions (unable to eBay from work) but this is my honest opinion on this seller, avoid avoid avoid!


----------



## princessmorgan

Nevermind, found an answer


----------



## Pikezh638

parrothead64 said:


> I would double check, all the ones I got from him were scrappers. I got a lot with wrong edition numbers and some were even plastic. Go on dizpins, http://www.dizpins.com/pinventory/scrappers.htm and pinpics and compare.



There were a few fakes in there sure, but she checked them on pinpics and again with a way another CM told her, and the majority were real. I am satisfied with my purchase, and would do so again probably.


----------



## tinkeringbells

I agree that we should post available information so that others don't spend money on scrapper pins, and so the pin community is not flooded with fakes.

Add ebay mega-seller *magical.beginnings* to the red list.  Bought pins from him and all were scrappers.  Came in plastic bags, lots of duplicates, smelled funny, uneven plastic faces.


----------



## surfergirl602

I know this is off topic, but does anyone go through their pins and look at them when you want a little Disney pick me up?  (I just found ours and spent 20 minutes looking at them with the kids.  It was fun!)


----------



## pixiewings71

surfergirl602 said:


> I know this is off topic, but does anyone go through their pins and look at them when you want a little Disney pick me up?  (I just found ours and spent 20 minutes looking at them with the kids.  It was fun!)



LOL yes.....add to that we have tons of pins we have framed and hung in the house, I have an almost full corkboard of Tink, DBF has a corkboard of Alice and his Countdown to the Millenium pins (he only needs like 5 now), we have a full corkboard of Hidden Mickeys, I have food related pins on a little corkboard in the kitchen......LOL  And yes, I look at my pins in my pin bag regularly.  I wanna go pin trade!!!!


----------



## chaoscent

I know what you mean.  I am blessed to normally go to Disney 2-3 times a year.   However, this year DH is laid off and going to school so I can only go once a year (for the pin events).  So I was there last Sept. and not going again until next Sept (I know, poor me, but I am going through withdrawal).  So after Christmas I went through my pins on pinpics to update my "wants" list.  Can't wait until Sept.  In fact I am going to book my room now.  Penny


----------



## myAAbatteries&aTD

dizneymandoug - All appear to be legitimate, most came with the cardboard backings and a few from a mystery set were still in there black bags. Purchased 50, and just waiting for them to list another lot so I can buy more!![/QUOTE]


Second time ordering from dizneymandoug - great seller!  All pins on cards again and a couple mystery pins in bags.  Highly recommend him!  Just glad he's had lots when I needed them!


----------



## captinhookedondisney

So this whole fake pin thing is really throwing me off and leaving a bad taste in my mouth and I can't get my mind off of it.

A) I have been examining my pins for past 1-2 hrs checking with pinpics.com
B) I have been especially looking at the pins I got from a lot from Disneyfamily801 on eBay

C) I really can't see any pure signs that any of the pins I have are scrappers or fake.

There are a few (7 of about 100) that in my opinion could be scrappers according to pinpics and other signs of scrappers posted but honestly if Disney is making thousands of pins aren't some pins going to have rough edges, and discoloration. That is just the truth of mass production.

What I am really concerned about is the possibility that the pins I traded with cast members are fake, and then another guest trades for that pin and thinks they have a real pin and it is actually fake. I have been thinking this since the discovery of these scrappers and can't get it out of my mind.

I always knew there were fake pins but I had no idea they were good at doing it, I mean fake DVD etc are usually easy to detect, but I can't and don't want to determine if these are fake.


*Help* any advice? I could use a second opinion. Anything....


----------



## Pikezh638

captinhookedondisney said:


> So this whole fake pin thing is really throwing me off and leaving a bad taste in my mouth and I can't get my mind off of it.
> 
> A) I have been examining my pins for past 1-2 hrs checking with pinpics.com
> B) I have been especially looking at the pins I got from a lot from Disneyfamily801 on eBay
> 
> C) I really can't see any pure signs that any of the pins I have are scrappers or fake.
> 
> There are a few (7 of about 100) that in my opinion could be scrappers according to pinpics and other signs of scrappers posted but honestly if Disney is making thousands of pins aren't some pins going to have rough edges, and discoloration. That is just the truth of mass production.
> 
> What I am really concerned about is the possibility that the pins I traded with cast members are fake, and then another guest trades for that pin and thinks they have a real pin and it is actually fake. I have been thinking this since the discovery of these scrappers and can't get it out of my mind.
> 
> I always knew there were fake pins but I had no idea they were good at doing it, I mean fake DVD etc are usually easy to detect, but I can't and don't want to determine if these are fake.
> 
> 
> *Help* any advice? I could use a second opinion. Anything....



Well it is up to you, I personally don't mind if I get a fake, I figure I will since I paid ~$90 for 125 pins, however, most were real. Having said that I know we got at least 1 fake pin from a CM, but again I do not mind. So it really is up to whether or not you care if it is real or not. People buy knock-off everything to save money, so this is the same. 

It isn't like I am trying or going to sell my pins to anyone, I like them and like looking/trading. 

Sorry if this was off topic just wanted to respond to you and see if that helps.


----------



## captinhookedondisney

Thank you!


----------



## shellymo

captinhookedondisney said:


> So this whole fake pin thing is really throwing me off and leaving a bad taste in my mouth and I can't get my mind off of it.
> 
> A) I have been examining my pins for past 1-2 hrs checking with pinpics.com
> B) I have been especially looking at the pins I got from a lot from Disneyfamily801 on eBay
> 
> C) I really can't see any pure signs that any of the pins I have are scrappers or fake.
> 
> There are a few (7 of about 100) that in my opinion could be scrappers according to pinpics and other signs of scrappers posted but honestly if Disney is making thousands of pins aren't some pins going to have rough edges, and discoloration. That is just the truth of mass production.
> 
> What I am really concerned about is the possibility that the pins I traded with cast members are fake, and then another guest trades for that pin and thinks they have a real pin and it is actually fake. I have been thinking this since the discovery of these scrappers and can't get it out of my mind.
> 
> I always knew there were fake pins but I had no idea they were good at doing it, I mean fake DVD etc are usually easy to detect, but I can't and don't want to determine if these are fake.
> 
> 
> *Help* any advice? I could use a second opinion. Anything....



I bought from them and they are all fake except maybe 1 or 2.  I compared them to ones we own and pinpics.  Most of them weren't even good fakes.


----------



## shellymo

Que_Sarah_Sarah said:


> If you get pins from ebay and once you get them find out that they are scrappers, is it wrong to contact the seller and ask for a refund? I feel like it would be false advertising/ product not as described. Just curious as to WWYD?



No it is not wrong to ask for a refund they are being fraudulent.  Just cite that in the request for your refund.  You have 30 days I think through the buyer protection.


----------



## shellymo

lovetheduck said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Tennpins?



I have had good success with tennpins.  Good pins, shipped fast.


----------



## captinhookedondisney

tennpins, ok i will use them next thanks! I still feel used! I feel frankly crappy. I feel like I spread fake Disney which is going against everything I believe in!

I want revenge! I that too harsh?


----------



## Ashmanarion

I've just started pin collecting. I've been buying pins off ebay with no real intention of trading to cast members or other collectors. I'm just collecting ones that I like, Muppets, Star Wars, etc. to keep and display on lanyard or other place. Is it bad or should I be more concerned about buying scrappers? I'm getting some great price on pins ($.99 to $4) from the same few sellers which combine shipping. I guess what I'm wanting to know is if there is any harm in me keeping scrappers if I know I'm not going to trade them?


----------



## pixiewings71

Ash, I have plenty of scrappers in my collection.  Some of them I knowingly traded for, others not so much.  If you are keeping them and not trading them buy what you want.  I actually will buy pins I suspect of being scrappers to use them in decorations...for instance I have a cute Nemo cross stitch in the bathroom and I have the bagged fish pins around it, they are scrappers, I got them from eBay just for that purpose.  I am OK with that.


----------



## Ashmanarion

I have gotten a few scrappers so far, but I'm okay with it for the most part. Really just for collection at this point so it doesn't truly matter.


----------



## gt4play

My wife and I visited Disney World in summer 2010 and found ourselves quickly engulfed in the pin-trading frenzy (our focus was on Hidden Mickey pins held by the CMs).  Despite how much money we spent, it really was quite fun.  It's something we were looking forward to doing again during our next visit - until I learned of the numerous Ebay 'scrapper' sellers out there.  

I (like sooooo many others I'm sure) saw these 'lots' of pins with prices that couldn't even compare to those we were spending on new pins at Disney.  Why not purchase a lot (duplicates or not), pick out the ones you want for your own collection and trade the others?  They're ALL legitimate Disney pins, right?  WRONG!

So I can imagine two groups of people who move forward with what I was planning:  

The first group acknowledges they're fakes and will buy them anyway for the purposes of trading (as I understand it, cast members either can't distinguish between a real vs fake - or are too busy to verify).  

The second group is simply oblivious and will blindly circulate these fakes without even knowing it.

For those of us who are expecting to get a legitimate, limited production hidden mickey pin from a cast member...well, there is no guarantee anymore it seems.  

Ah well - until Disney manages to do something about this, pin trading (for us anyway) was fun while it lasted....


----------



## tfarr

I was just wondering if anyone has used these sellers before and if there on the Green list?

Mel2632
Corjohnvette

Thanks


----------



## alizesmom

I get pins for the shear joy of collecting them (love my ducks). If it quacks, I collect. I am sure I have some scrappers but don't get them to trade so that's generally ok with me. Just be careful no matter who you buy/trade with. I have gotten great pins from e-bay and trading on line and have also gotten cheated a few times often by people who guaranteed they didn't cheat. At that point you just decide if the person who cheated you of pins can also cheat you of your joy in collecting. I vote to not give them that power.


----------



## MidnightCat

Anyone know of good eBay sellers that sell mostly Hidden Mickey pins?


----------



## ELMC

I'm curious, do you differentiate between a pin that has obvious defects and problems with it and a pin that is simply an overproduction after Disney is done with the original print run?

Is there a difference between the two?


----------



## pixiewings71

ELMC said:


> I'm curious, do you differentiate between a pin that has obvious defects and problems with it and a pin that is simply an overproduction after Disney is done with the original print run?
> 
> Is there a difference between the two?



Both of these pins are scrappers, why?  Because one has defects and was not approved by Disney therefore should have been scrapped, the other because it was an overproduction, again not approved by Disney and should have been scrapped. When Disney is done with a mold it is to be destroyed or archived as they request.  I hope that helps.


----------



## MrsFerrell

awesome thanks so much for this list. subbing


----------



## pixiewings71

MidnightCat said:


> Anyone know of good eBay sellers that sell mostly Hidden Mickey pins?



Gitanoman, Karen sells great pins and is very easy to work with.  I have received a couple of scrappers from her but as soon as I let her know my suspicions she sent me new ones.  Well as soon as she could trade for them anyway.   She sells mainly DLR pins.  

totaljohn, disneyaddicts, they are also good seller, higher prices and not all HM pins but good stuff.


----------



## WhitDisney

Awhile back there was a seemingly knowledgeable poster casting aspersions on people selling brand new sets "so cheap" on eBay.  I just came across something to share.  I hope this one simple example will help cast light on how new in package pins can be far under cost on eBay.  I also hope it helps some of my fellow pin fanatics get some great traders today!

I cashed in my rewards and I have a really big gift card that I need to use.  The points really rack up fast!  Probably because I spend too much?    I went to look at DisneyStore.com and I just came across an example of a great deal, *direct from Disney*.  

Disney 3D Vinylmation Cutesters 3 Pin Set for $6.99.  With my 25% off coupon stacked on top of the Visa Rewards discount the pins come out to be under $1.56 per pin direct from Disney.  Well, free with my gift card!  There is no limit.  I just put 200 sets in my cart and it was ready to go through.  I do not need that many, but I wanted to investigate before posting.

If I found it so easily, I'm sure the sellers know more and even better ways.  Enjoy the great find!  Hopefully the sellers won't find it before we all get a lanyard full.


----------



## pixiewings71

WhitDisney said:


> Awhile back there was a seemingly knowledgeable poster casting aspersions on people selling brand new sets "so cheap" on eBay.  I just came across something to share.  I hope this one simple example will help cast light on how new in package pins can be far under cost on eBay.  I also hope it helps some of my fellow pin fanatics get some great traders today!
> 
> I cashed in my rewards and I have a really big gift card that I need to use.  The points really rack up fast!  Probably because I spend too much?    I went to look at DisneyStore.com and I just came across an example of a great deal, *direct from Disney*.
> 
> Disney 3D Vinylmation Cutesters 3 Pin Set for $6.99.  With my 25% off coupon stacked on top of the Visa Rewards discount the pins come out to be under $1.56 per pin direct from Disney.  Well, free with my gift card!  There is no limit.  I just put 200 sets in my cart and it was ready to go through.  I do not need that many, but I wanted to investigate before posting.
> 
> If I found it so easily, I'm sure the sellers know more and even better ways.  Enjoy the great find!  Hopefully the sellers won't find it before we all get a lanyard full.



I absolutely know this is very possible.  The problem is identifying those who are actually able to do this and are reselling on eBay.


----------



## WhitDisney

As always Pix, you are the voice of reason and logic!   I totally agree - I just wanted to point out it wasn't rocket science and even I could have done it without anything 'shady.'  I hope some were able to get in on the deal I found. 

While I'm here, did anyone ever learn what happened to OliveJuice21?    Seems like a lot of the 'old timers' have closed up shop.


----------



## pixiewings71

WhitDisney said:


> As always Pix, you are the voice of reason and logic!   I totally agree - I just wanted to point out it wasn't rocket science and even I could have done it without anything 'shady.'  I hope some were able to get in on the deal I found.
> 
> While I'm here, did anyone ever learn what happened to OliveJuice21?    Seems like a lot of the 'old timers' have closed up shop.



thanks   It's absolutely not rocket science and it's very very doable.  I have purchased from people who have told me this is what they have done, the pins I received were perfect in every way so I believe them.   I have tried to point that out in previous posts but have been met with disbelief and opposition so it's nice that someone else has "backed me up" so to speak.  

I think some of the old timers have simply given up.  With eBay being so saturated with scrapper sellers it's hard to stay competitive.  I listed a few pins with little success so I basically quit as well.....it's frustrating as I have some extremely nice pins that I'm sure someone would love to have, I'm just not sure I want to use eBay anymore.....


----------



## shalom

surfergirl602 said:


> I know this is off topic, but does anyone go through their pins and look at them when you want a little Disney pick me up?  (I just found ours and spent 20 minutes looking at them with the kids.  It was fun!)



Yep.  I haven't been collecting that long, only buy what I really want, and I'm picky, so I don't have that many pins, however I always keep one or two on my desk to look at and am definitely to the point where I need to set up some cork boards so I can rotate them.  

And I like the ones with sliders or spinners.  Something to fiddle with while I try to figure out how we can do ten things with only time enough for three.   And one of my Cinderella castles (the one with the Mickey Cloud, Pinpic 4719), takes me to a peaceful summer day.   

I'm perhaps a little obsessed.


----------



## KlumzyKat

Hi I just came across this post the other day and i've been looking for pins on ebay. I just wanted to let you know that the ebay user deadrelix is selling scrappers. They have this posted on one of their posts for a set of alphebet pins.
_"UNCERCULATED DOES NOT MEAN 'PROOF' QUALITY. THIS SET IS TRADEABLE. THIS IS FOR FUN. PLEASE DON'T EMAIL ME ABOUT THE QUALITY OF THE Y ON 'DISNEY' ON THE BACK OF THE LETTER 'Q'. COME ON FORGET IT....  THIS IS SUPPOSED TO BE FUN!!"_


----------



## pixiewings71

KlumzyKat said:


> Hi I just came across this post the other day and i've been looking for pins on ebay. I just wanted to let you know that the ebay user deadrelix is selling scrappers. They have this posted on one of their posts for a set of alphebet pins.
> _"UNCERCULATED DOES NOT MEAN 'PROOF' QUALITY. THIS SET IS TRADEABLE. THIS IS FOR FUN. PLEASE DON'T EMAIL ME ABOUT THE QUALITY OF THE Y ON 'DISNEY' ON THE BACK OF THE LETTER 'Q'. COME ON FORGET IT....  THIS IS SUPPOSED TO BE FUN!!"_



Definitely not real pins, thanks for the info!!


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

KlumzyKat said:


> Hi I just came across this post the other day and i've been looking for pins on ebay. I just wanted to let you know that the ebay user deadrelix is selling scrappers. They have this posted on one of their posts for a set of alphebet pins.
> _"UNCERCULATED DOES NOT MEAN 'PROOF' QUALITY. THIS SET IS TRADEABLE. THIS IS FOR FUN. PLEASE DON'T EMAIL ME ABOUT THE QUALITY OF THE Y ON 'DISNEY' ON THE BACK OF THE LETTER 'Q'. COME ON FORGET IT....  THIS IS SUPPOSED TO BE FUN!!"_



All I can say is, wow.  Going to check this out.


----------



## pixiewings71

This is why I will never use deadrelix~quoted directly from the alphabet auction page~

THESE ARE ALL BRAND NEW LICENSED BY DISNEY AND FRESH FROM THE FACTORY!

YOU WILL BE THE FIRST PERSON TO TOUCH YOUR PINS !

please note one additional thought:  I am tired of people who want to return pins because they claim they are 'scrappers'  Please do some homework. Google "Licensed Disney Pins, China".  Learn about Disney and Pins.  These Alphabet sets are created under License from Disney in China.  Disney designed these pins.  Do you think a Chinese person knows the difference between Cheshire Cat and Buzz Lightyear?  Only one factory in the world makes them.  There are no knockoffs or 'scrappers' of these pins.

First off, there ARE scrappers and if this person doesn't know that then they are not knowledgeable and therefore not trustworthy imo.  Second, fresh from the factory???? Sealed?????  No, I don't think so, the only way to get those pins if you work for Disney!  Third.....Ummm YES Chinese know about the Cheshire Cat and Buzz Lightyear....holy cow, what a load.......I highly suggest avoiding this seller completely!


----------



## WhitDisney

pixiewings71 said:


> thanks   ...I have tried to point that out in previous posts but have been met with disbelief and opposition so it's nice that someone else has "backed me up" so to speak.



Happy to do so Pixie!

So...in regard to the latest posts, I never saw deadrelix listed on the naughty/nice list?!  Any insight?


----------



## pixiewings71

I checked out deadrelix because of KlumzyKat's post above, decided to take a closer look for myself and then found what I posted above.  Definitely NOT a green seller!  Unfortunately the thread owner has to edit the OP so I can't do it.  That's why I always suggest that people check the last few pages of this thread in addition to the first few.


----------



## Midnyghtchilde

Has anyone bought from the Ebay user "evaandmike" before? They look legit to my newbie-eyes but I didnt see them listed here. I just wanted to replace a pin I lost on my trip home from the World last week (Beaker as C3PO!!).


----------



## pixiewings71

I've never purchased from evaandmike but looking at their auctions I would definitely be cautious when doing so.  $27.99 for 30 pins is less than $1 per pin, it's quite likely these are scrappers......I will say I'm tempted to buy a small lot of 20 or 30 to see for myself, in fact I may do so today, if I do I will definitely come back and report.  They do have a cute Tinkerbell lanyard I like.......   Altho they look ones I can get at my Party City so I may just go there instead. 

ETA the lots make me leery, but the pins on cards all look legit to me....there's a couple of those I may bid on just to see.....


----------



## Midnyghtchilde

I am waiting for my money to clear into paypal (well DH's account, I don't have one). So I guess we'll see. I am just looking at the one muppet beaker-as-C3PO one that is shown on a card back so it seem legit, but I am by no means a collector with any skill to tell! 

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## nym4588

I was wondering what happened to olivejuiceyou, too. She was a good and reliable seller! 

I just ordered a Star Tours pin from Fanny's Cosmic Pins. I hope it's good. I looked at her other auctions and the prices looked about right. Her full sets of cast member pins are $50 & up.  Her other pins ranged from around $7-$30.

The auction states that some of her pins have been traded for in the parks so I guess that means a scrapper could have slipped by. I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## pixiewings71

Let us know when you receive what you purchased!


----------



## callmeal42

I won an auction - lot of 25 Disney pins - last week.  Received them yesterday and compared them to pinpics.  I THINK I have SIX authentic pins out of the lot.  There were three that I could not find, and two I'm not sure if there are fakes or not.  I bought them on a hunch - thought I was getting a great deal!  Lesson learned = always consult the Disboards first!!


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

pixiewings71 said:


> This is why I will never use deadrelix~quoted directly from the alphabet auction page~
> 
> THESE ARE ALL BRAND NEW LICENSED BY DISNEY AND FRESH FROM THE FACTORY!
> 
> YOU WILL BE THE FIRST PERSON TO TOUCH YOUR PINS !
> 
> please note one additional thought:  I am tired of people who want to return pins because they claim they are 'scrappers'  Please do some homework. Google "Licensed Disney Pins, China".  Learn about Disney and Pins.  These Alphabet sets are created under License from Disney in China.  Disney designed these pins.  Do you think a Chinese person knows the difference between Cheshire Cat and Buzz Lightyear?  Only one factory in the world makes them.  There are no knockoffs or 'scrappers' of these pins.
> 
> First off, there ARE scrappers and if this person doesn't know that then they are not knowledgeable and therefore not trustworthy imo.  Second, fresh from the factory???? Sealed?????  No, I don't think so, the only way to get those pins if you work for Disney!  Third.....Ummm YES Chinese know about the Cheshire Cat and Buzz Lightyear....holy cow, what a load.......I highly suggest avoiding this seller completely!



I saw that in the description, too.  Again, wow!


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

callmeal42 said:


> I won an auction - lot of 25 Disney pins - last week.  Received them yesterday and compared them to pinpics.  I THINK I have SIX authentic pins out of the lot.  There were three that I could not find, and two I'm not sure if there are fakes or not.  I bought them on a hunch - thought I was getting a great deal!  Lesson learned = always consult the Disboards first!!



In the past, I've looked at disneycrazy.  My thought was no.  My sister even purchased pins from them.  She is not as anti-scrapper, as I am.


----------



## nycdisneygal

anyone ever buy from 
ebay seller mirandawright?

she has a listing now.


----------



## pixiewings71

nycdisneygal said:


> anyone ever buy from
> ebay seller mirandawright?
> 
> she has a listing now.



I did a search and had zero results.....


----------



## Minnie-Mickey

can disney store mini pins be traded?


----------



## pixiewings71

Yes, Disney Store mini pins can be traded!  These are in fact, one of my favorite things to trade for!  I love the mini pins!!!   I have quite a few that I've traded for in the parks.


----------



## Minnie-Mickey

Thanks.  I was hoping.  I did not want to trade fake pins from ebay.  I wanted real ones.  We were reading Disney cracking down on fake pins and taking them away.  Not sure if this  is true or not but I dont want issues with DD and her trading.  I will have to look at Disney store for more.

Thanks again


----------



## whisperingwillows

I ordered 40 pins from gomf03 on ebay and after looking on pinpics I think every single one of them is a fake.  We leave for Disney in 2 days...not sure what to do now if I should let DD trade them or not.  So frustrated...learned my lesson at least!


----------



## Minnie-Mickey

Good luck with your pin trading.  Hope DD finds what she is looking for.


----------



## Minnie-Mickey

BTW we also looked at pinpic.  It looks like we traded real pins we bought at the parks some way to expensive (I should have been watching her closer) for a lot of fakes


----------



## pixiewings71

whisperingwillows said:


> I ordered 40 pins from gomf03 on ebay and after looking on pinpics I think every single one of them is a fake.  We leave for Disney in 2 days...not sure what to do now if I should let DD trade them or not.  So frustrated...learned my lesson at least!



I would ask you not to trade them but ultimately it's your decision.    I would contact the seller and ask them to take them back due to your suspicions.  You can purchase starter packs in the parks for trading, they will be more money but you'll be trading good pins.  You can also try ordering online and having them sent to your hotel.  Good luck!


----------



## disneymom1

I think it's almost a sure thing that if you are paying $1 per pin on ebay and you see the same person selling hundreds of pins a day, the pins are going to be fake.  You shoudln't buy from those sellers if you are concerned about trading fake pins.


----------



## scrappersrkool

So called 'scrappers' are actually the koolest new thing for those 'in the know'. many pin collectors have come to appreciate them more than the boring ''so called' 'official' pins. why?? because they have individuality, character, style and class!... i found this 'anti-scrapper' guy throwing 'scrappers' in the trash at disney land./ i asked him what he was doing and he proceded to preach to me about 'official disney trading pins'(oooo scary) apparently he has designated himself sheriff of 'anti scrapper county'...i asked them if i could have them and he said "oh no! these can't go back into the trade cycle! it goes against everything mickey stands for!".. um, ok crazy person(many 'anti scrappers' seem to be um..unique) .. i was like ok, tell you what i'll give you 10.00 not to throw this (what he referred to as ) 50 cent pin in the trash because i know someone in beverly hills who is willing to give me $50.00 dollars for it as it has induviduality as a 'scrapper'..he said 'i seriously doubt that' in his official disney trading pin police voice...but he took my 10.00...he was right though...i didn't get $50.00 for the known 'scrapper'...i got $160.00/ so, u official disney trading pin orthodox police ppl keep going ahead and throwing 'scrappers' in the trash that are worth 100 dollars among 'true collectors'..thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Minnie-Mickey

Well I guess that makes me feel better for all the scrappers my daughter now owns vs "official" pins.  She only collects one character so we are bound to get more as we really cant tell the difference.  My theory is they are like beanie babies.  At some point they may not be worth anything so as long as she has fun.  I did read about people like this elsewhere which is why I have Disney store pins just so she does not get denied.  Funny thing you never know what things are worth.  We have Disney stuff from her first trip selling on ebay for $1k.  What?  For a bear.  She wont part with it no matter the price.


----------



## pixiewings71

Value is always subjective on collectibles.  What 1 person might pay $1 for another might pay $1000.  It always depends on the person and the reason they want it.  I collect Disney pins because I like them, I have literally hundreds in my house, I have them in every room of my house except the master bathroom! lol  All 3 bedrooms, the living room, dining room, kitchen, guest bath, they all have pins.


----------



## amysuch

Anyone bought from cindalion813 on eBay?


----------



## kathi46

I just got 25 pins from disney.crazy and they are all fakes.  All I can say is to avoid this seller!


----------



## Berries97

Hi there!  We are taking my son and niece to WDW and they would like to pin trade.   ( ok... mommy and daddy do too!)    Been looking through the threads and ebay.   Any experiences with evaandmike on Ebay?  Thank you!


----------



## Midnyghtchilde

I just got my order from evaandmike - 2 of the Star Wars Muppest pins, on cardboard backers. They came quickly and in perfect shape. They're real based on my limited knowledge of scrappers. That's all I ordered though, so that's all I can speak to, but I am happy to have my lost pin replaced now


----------



## disneymom1

kathi46 said:


> I just got 25 pins from disney.crazy and they are all fakes.  All I can say is to avoid this seller!



I can't believe you are surprised that they are fakes.

If you are concerned about getting fakes, avoid any seller with multiple large lots for sale every day where you are getting the pins for less than a dollar a piece.  A seller with that many pins selling them for $.75 to $1.00 a piece has to be selling fakes.  They'd be out of business in no time if they weren't selling fakes


----------



## spuds1142002

I am trying to get some disney pins for my girls to trade next time we go to disney. I don't want to have to be buying 1 pin each time from ebay and paying shipping for each pin as that will add up.

are there any LEGIT sellers that sell pins in lots?  I know some say that they aren't trading anymore etc.   even if I pay $2 per pin it is fine but don't want to buy them in singles paying $2 each plus shipping each pin.  would rather just get a few lots and be done.  doesn't matter if they are from a set or not but would rather a mix than just a set.....


----------



## pixiewings71

amysuch said:


> Anyone bought from cindalion813 on eBay?



Sorry no, when I do a search I find nothing.



kathi46 said:


> I just got 25 pins from disney.crazy and they are all fakes.  All I can say is to avoid this seller!



Thanks for the feedback and welcome to the boards!   I hope this thread is helpful for you.



spuds1142002 said:


> I am trying to get some disney pins for my girls to trade next time we go to disney. I don't want to have to be buying 1 pin each time from ebay and paying shipping for each pin as that will add up.
> 
> are there any LEGIT sellers that sell pins in lots?  I know some say that they aren't trading anymore etc.   even if I pay $2 per pin it is fine but don't want to buy them in singles paying $2 each plus shipping each pin.  would rather just get a few lots and be done.  doesn't matter if they are from a set or not but would rather a mix than just a set.....



Not generally no, most of the sellers I buy from are selling singles but they do combine shipping.


----------



## WhitDisney

spuds1142002 said:


> ...are there any LEGIT sellers that sell pins in lots?



I buy booster sets, new in package on eBay.  IMHO, that's the best deal and the best way to know they're not garbage.  Hope that helps.


----------



## toystory1130

If any one gets a few minutes could you help get a bad ebay seller OFF ebay, it will only take a minute of your time. disneytradingpins4u actually says in their auctions they are selling scrappers. auction #270936434489  hopefully if more people report it to ebay we can get these kinds of selllers gone!


----------



## pixiewings71

toystory1130 said:


> If any one gets a few minutes could you help get a bad ebay seller OFF ebay, it will only take a minute of your time. disneytradingpins4u actually says in their auctions they are selling scrappers. auction #270936434489  hopefully if more people report it to ebay we can get these kinds of selllers gone!



Well at least they are "honest" about it.....  I copied this from one of their auctions.....

I believe in honesty and full disclosure:
These pins are perfect if you want a cheap way to trade with cast members at the parks. As you can see for yourself in the pictures, they are scrapper quality so they probably aren't ones that you want to keep for yourself but Disney policy requires cast members to accept them in trade. 
These are the exact same type and quality of pin that anyone selling a "random lot of pins" that are "authentic" but do not specifically say "not scrapper" in their auction. 
These are what I use to trade all the time so I know for 100% certain that there is no way they will deny a trade but I think it is important to be completely clear to avoid problems down the road.


----------



## Friendly Frog

Anyone buy from Jaredkillsbears?


----------



## pixiewings71

No, but I did look at their auctions.  They do look legit but without seeing the pins firsthand I can't be sure.  It's a good sign that they seem to sell other items in addition to pins.


----------



## ObsessedWithDW

toystory1130 said:


> If any one gets a few minutes could you help get a bad ebay seller OFF ebay, it will only take a minute of your time. disneytradingpins4u actually says in their auctions they are selling scrappers. auction #270936434489  hopefully if more people report it to ebay we can get these kinds of selllers gone!



I don't have a problem with what this seller is doing.  He is selling a product with honesty and no deception.  If you don't want scrappers, then don't buy from him.  Don't get him kicked off ebay for being honest when others that lie are going to keep selling.  

Besides we all know scrappers get traded and the only problem people have with that is it reduces the value of "real" pins.  Don't want scrappers then don't trade, buy all of your pins at the park or at disneystore.com.  I trade for the fun of trading, not to make a profit or find a rare pin. I see a pin I like, I trade for it.  I see a pin my son or daughter wants, I trade for it.  I don't give my 2 and 5 year old a lecture on the quality of a pin that they want.


----------



## Luvmyfam3

Has anyone bought from "cases4you" on Amazon before?  I didn't see him/her in the list above.  Thanks!!

Kim


----------



## alcie27

kathi46 said:


> I just got 25 pins from disney.crazy and they are all fakes.  All I can say is to avoid this seller!




I had a similar experience with disney.crazy.  I ordered 25 pins and 13 of those were scrappers.


----------



## spuds1142002

thanks for the advice.  I bought a group of 5 booster sets that were still sealed in pack. so hope they are legit pins.


----------



## jennymac75

Does anyone have any experience with ebayer olivebranchwoodworking?  I'm trying to purchase some individual pins for DS4.  We are traveling to the world in October for his first trip.  I realize there is a chance he will trade for some scrappers, but really would like to start out with legitimate pins.


----------



## mom2ohc

hello!!

I am new to pin trading and have been reading this thread for days!!

I had a bad experience with one seller - domimgood - fakes, cheapies, and annoying etc..  bought two lots too, dummie me!!

but..  was wondering about this seller:  

disneypinsandvinylmation

I am looking for tinkerbell sets for my three daughters to have in my suitcase in case we don't get to trade for Tink while there   oh, and I am also looking for a bunch to start out trading that are not junk like the ones that I got


----------



## lindsey3uk

Just want to put put a warning about this particular ebay seller: irpliquidators.

Received a lot from them today which was shipped to us in the Uk from US. I am a beginner pin trader and even i can tell they are scrappers - YES they are that bad!! Tinny, VERY discoloured, rough around the edges, not one legit pin in the lot!!


----------



## ksantilli

I just received my purchase of pins on ebay from  kidd74069.

They are all scrappers.  I emailed him asking if he could replace them with legitimate pins, and he said he didn't think he had anything that he could replace them with that would make me happy.  I asked for a refund.

Just FYI


----------



## RogerRadcliffe

Does anyone have any information on the ebay seller sunanjs? I'm considering buying this lot of 50 Disney Trading Pins as I need some to trade in the parks since I don't want to really give away my two lanyards that I bought from the Disney Store since they are both LE Pins and Lanyards.

Also, I notice there are a few red flags including Pins being "100% Tradeable", they are sold in small bags, but there is a mention of pins being official.

I'm not a strict timeline, but would like some help please. If this is a no go, what are some good ebay sellers that have large lots?

Thanks, and Have a Magical Day!


----------



## pixiewings71

RogerRadcliffe said:


> Does anyone have any information on the ebay seller sunanjs? I'm considering buying this lot of 50 Disney Trading Pins as I need some to trade in the parks since I don't want to really give away my two lanyards that I bought from the Disney Store since they are both LE Pins and Lanyards.
> 
> Also, I notice there are a few red flags including Pins being "100% Tradeable", they are sold in small bags, but there is a mention of pins being official.
> 
> I'm not a strict timeline, but would like some help please. If this is a no go, what are some good ebay sellers that have large lots?
> 
> Thanks, and Have a Magical Day!



*All items will be shipped to USA by USPS only, which takes 8-15 days from China.*

copied from the listing you linked, I wouldn't buy because based on that it appears they are shipping straight from China to you......these would be scrappers.  Especially with the price currently at less than $30 for 50 pins!  Unfortunately there aren't many legit sellers that list lots of pins, my best advice is to find a seller you trust and buy individual pins from them, or starter sets.  That will give a good selection of pins and you won't need to trade your LE's.


----------



## spuds1142002

I ended up buying some from this seller:  angelajuly

it was a lot of booster packs all new and sealed. so they seem legit (I am not an expert on them at all).  so if anyone knows anything about that seller.  but I found that was the best deal for me.


----------



## pixiewings71

I think angelajuly looks good, I can't say for 100% sure because I've never purchased from them, but their listings seem good.


----------



## erincon23

Just got 3 sets of 10 pins from monkabuda -- he says they were traded for in the parks by him and his sons (or her...). He offered discounted shipping with more than 1 set purchased. Pins were great, shipping was really quick, price was cheap. Only problem was they were packaged too well - took me nearly 20 minutes to get the 30 pins unwrapped (packed in bubble wrap, but it's like the wrap was glued together somehow).

I also bought 20 pins from 02playball -- they never posted a tracking  number and didn't  communicate in any way,so I didn't know they had been shipped until they arrived, not the biggest deal in the world. I have some suspicions about some of the pins because they're very light, but most of them seemed ok. Don't think I'd buy from this one again.

I'm taking a solo trip in 2 months -- I had thought I was done trading until this trip came up, and I had sold a lot of my pins at a time we needed the money -- now I really wish I hadn't sold them because the amount I got for them didn't really make a difference... oh well, I'll just have to start over!


----------



## Pooh67_68

Just got a small lot (19 pins) from missflygirl909, they are fake and she refuses to take them back even with the proof that they are fake.


----------



## WhitDisney

Pooh67_68 said:


> Just got a small lot (19 pins) from missflygirl909, they are fake and she refuses to take them back even with the proof that they are fake.



Don't stress, just report her to ebay.  Ebay owns paypal and they will be sure you get your money back!  They really protect buyers.  

It doesn't appear she is a regular seller of pins - I really doubt she knew/understands they weren't real.  

Regardless, you'll get your money back.


----------



## pixiewings71

Pooh67_68 said:


> Just got a small lot (19 pins) from missflygirl909, they are fake and she refuses to take them back even with the proof that they are fake.





WhitDisney said:


> Don't stress, just report her to ebay.  Ebay owns paypal and they will be sure you get your money back!  They really protect buyers.
> 
> It doesn't appear she is a regular seller of pins - I really doubt she knew/understands they weren't real.
> 
> Regardless, you'll get your money back.



Yes, please report her to eBay, and dispute the payment on Paypal.  Paypal almost always sides with the buyer, not the seller.  Please be sure they are scrappers before reporting the seller but rest assured that eBay/Paypal have your best interests at heart.  There are a lot of sellers who have no idea what scrappers are.....keep that in mind. 

I just purchased some pins from Angelajuly for an upcoming trip, I will report on the authenticity of the pins once I receive them.


----------



## Best Aunt

How do I know if a pin is real or fake?  

If I try to go through all 1722 posts on this thread to figure it out, my eyes will fall out of my head.  Is there a "Pin Trading for Dummies?"

I bought a pin on eBay.  I think my niece will want to keep it, not trade it, so she'll be happy no matter what.  But I don't want to give positive feedback on eBay if this seller's merchandise is not what it seems.


----------



## Pooh67_68

WhitDisney said:


> Don't stress, just report her to ebay.  Ebay owns paypal and they will be sure you get your money back!  They really protect buyers.
> 
> It doesn't appear she is a regular seller of pins - I really doubt she knew/understands they weren't real.
> 
> Regardless, you'll get your money back.





pixiewings71 said:


> Yes, please report her to eBay, and dispute the payment on Paypal.  Paypal almost always sides with the buyer, not the seller.  Please be sure they are scrappers before reporting the seller but rest assured that eBay/Paypal have your best interests at heart.  There are a lot of sellers who have no idea what scrappers are.....keep that in mind.
> 
> I just purchased some pins from Angelajuly for an upcoming trip, I will report on the authenticity of the pins once I receive them.



Oh yes i did make sure they were fakes, also reported to eBay and received a refund today.

Thank you both.


----------



## JimityCricket

Wow had no idea about scrappers I've bought pins from people on the good questionable and the bad. i have to look through my tresured collections.

I have them in groups like Rides, resorts, villians, Ichabod and Mr Toad. and N.B.Christmas, and my pirate collection.     
I guess I was too trusting because of positive feedback


----------



## pixiewings71

I got the pins from Angelajuly, they are perfect!  No complaints at all.  I won the auctions on a Thursday, paid on Friday and received them yesterday.  Perfect!


----------



## onnawufei

I've bought a ridiculous amount of pins from sleepys_emporium and have only had one scrapper so far.  I decided to go ahead and keep it since trying to return/exchange it would be more trouble than it was really worth.  I have no intention of trading it though, so that's one out of rotation!  It might be worth noting that I've never bought any of the lots of pins though.

I know sleepys is on the orange list (and rightfully so), but good feedback is always nice.  I think.


----------



## kohlby

I admit that I haven't read all 100+ pages of this, so forgive me if it's been answered.  I asked an amazon seller where they get their pins and was told that they can''t disclose this info.  The pins were an Epcot set that appeared to be in the original packaging.  If someone won't tell you how they obtained the pins, then it's a bad sign, right?  Of course he told me they were official and that I wouldn't be disappointed. And it is a set, which I think is a good sign.  But not knowing how he obtained the pins makes me uneasy. 

So, even if you think the pins are legit, how do you go about knowing that they obtained the pins legally?  If he had lied and told me that he bought them for a gift for someone and ended up not giving them, then I would have bought them.  Someone who tries to sell illegally obtained pins wouldn't be above lying about where he got them.

Does that mean I'm limited to the Disney store for pins?  Or do you have tips about how to buy pins knowing they were legally obtained and are real?


----------



## trixiedixie

I would see if I could find it on PinPics and see if its listed sometimes they will give a description of the fake pin.  And at least if you find a good picture of the "good" pin you can carefully compare them.  Is there mickey heads stamped on the back?  If so they should not show a border.  There is a good quick pamphlet on another site (I'm not sure I can post the link here) do a google on scrapper disney pin pictures and that should show sue rings to look at.  Hope this helps!


----------



## TeenaS

trixiedixie said:


> I would see if I could find it on PinPics and see if its listed sometimes they will give a description of the fake pin.  And at least if you find a good picture of the "good" pin you can carefully compare them.  Is there mickey heads stamped on the back?  If so they should not show a border.  There is a good quick pamphlet on another site (I'm not sure I can post the link here) do a google on scrapper disney pin pictures and that should show sue rings to look at.  Hope this helps!



I thought we found out here on our thread that the border thing does not mean it is a scrapper.  Someone posted a while ago that they purchased pins at the pin store at Downtown Disney (vinylmation) and they had the "border" around the back.  Also, three weeks ago we purchased a pack of 7 pins at one of the resort stores (Y&B).  Someone posted somewhere that there had to be two little short pin post type things sticking out on either side of the long post where the pin backer goes.  If there were not those two short posts, then it was a scrapper pin.  Well, everyone of the 7 pins in the 7 pin pack we purchased ... none had the two little posts next to the post where the backer is attached.  So short of the pin just feeling and looking bad (color, weight, etc.) I don't know for sure how to tell anymore if it is a scrapper or not.


----------



## trixiedixie

I know I had heard or seen that too.  The way that quality has gone down I guess there is no absolutely sure way to tell.  What I mentioned are indicators just like bad color, weight etc.  But I have definitely seen scrappers with all the things I have mentioned.  Before I knew better I ordered from a known scrapper seller then I found this thread.  There were multiple copies of low le pins some had borders on the back and one was even a totally different color that it was supposed to be, another had chips on it.  To make matters worse they were oily feeling and smelling.


----------



## trixiedixie

Signs of Scrappers
A lot of people post questions about how to identify scrappers, so here is a list of some common signs that you have a scrapper. Please post any additional thoughts you have. Also, please refer to the Good/Bad Internet and eBay Pin Sellers Thread to avoid buying scrappers to trade in the first place.

What we mean by Scrapper
Lighter weight
Off-coloration
Dimples in paint
Font on backstamp is different than legit pins
Rough edges
Holes that are cut out on legit pins are filled in with silver (check the picture on PinPics.com)
Inaccurate information on the back (check PinPics)
Official logo that is out of proportion (compare to a bought rack pin)
Oily smell
Backstamp crooked
If your pin has Mickey Heads stamped into the back the heads should go off the edges....if your pin has a "lip" around the edge it is a scrapper. (thanks pixiewings71)

This a copy from another thread that could be helpful.  And is from folks that a lot more knowledgeable than I.


----------



## WhitDisney

kohlby said:


> If someone won't tell you how they obtained the pins, then it's a bad sign, right?...If he had lied and told me that he bought them for a gift for someone and ended up not giving them, then I would have bought them.  Someone who tries to sell illegally obtained pins wouldn't be above lying about where he got them.
> 
> Does that mean I'm limited to the Disney store for pins?  Or do you have tips about how to buy pins knowing they were legally obtained and are real?


We have had a little insight on this board.  One seller mentioned using Disney rewards to buy theirs. Then some people here started asking if the reward cards were fakes. Another seller said they sell their boosters at a loss to try to run off the fake sellers and people questioned that as well.   The sellers who won't say anything, well, my guess is they don't want to say a word because we'll bypass them if we find their source.  

I'm sure he doesn't want to divulge because if he tells you he (just one example) got them on clearance in the stores in Orlando, then he figures you'll do the same and ruin his business.  We got lucky during one trip to Florida and happened upon booster sets when we were in for bathing suits at a store called Bealls or Bells or something, I can't remember.  The sets were $2.99!  That was a good trip!  I couldn't stop doing the happy dance.  

These sellers know where to find the deals and buy them up.  It isn't rocket science, just knowledge and timing.


----------



## trixiedixie

pixiewings71 said:


> I went to pinpics and found this.....follow the link, scroll down to the size note and see what it says.  It's very possible your pins are legit, sometimes there are color and size variations in some pins, especially sets like these that are mainly used for trading.
> 
> Here's the one for just the Donald pin...
> http://pinpics.com/cgi-bin/pin.cgi?pin=55783.N&sid=
> Here's the one for the full set.......
> http://pinpics.com/cgi-bin/pin.cgi?pin=54768



I have bought individual pins and recently trades from this seller before.  I don't think that she is selling scrapper, fakes, unauthorized etc.  She might be a CM who is able to buy them at a discount?  I received several packages of pins very similar to the ones that are posted.  If they are not authentic they are absolutely superb fakes.  And if the scrappers are getting good enough to fake packaging, labels and get that close to the quality then we're all in trouble.


----------



## gis

WhitDisney said:


> These sellers know where to find the deals and buy them up.  It isn't rocket science, just knowledge and timing.



I hear you for sure.  I definitely know that I've seen legitimate pins that are going for $4.95 but then I see them being sold individually on ebay for $20.  It makes me a little sad.. but I guess when there's money to be made, people are going to do it.


----------



## artesian

i really had no idea about this until i saw a thread on the budget board today. can anyone suggest me a seller that sells lots and are safe. gone through a bunch on the green list and only see singles


----------



## pixiewings71

artesian said:


> i really had no idea about this until i saw a thread on the budget board today. can anyone suggest me a seller that sells lots and are safe. gone through a bunch on the green list and only see singles



The green list hasn't been updated for some time, the thread owner is very busy and isn't able to keep up with it like he did when it was first started.  I posted above that I had purchased some sets from angelajuly and was very happy with what I paid and what I got, she doesn't sell lots but she does sell sets and the sets I got were great.


----------



## mom2ohc

I have bought pins from Lewvegas, - they were good looking to me.

ALso from ed_the_disney_dude - they were good looking to me
also from Kittykat2bad, they were good.

disneypinsandvinylmation  also good
bigdon45 - probably not real
and domimgod - definately not real


----------



## frogsandflowers

we bought a lot on ebay and just got them today.. the copyrights on the back of the pins are ALL spelled wrong  MICKEY was spelled MIKEY  little mermaid was spelled lille mermaid  a bunch of others are spelled wrong as well! 

not a happy mama

the pins were purchased from disneyfamily801


----------



## shellymo

frogsandflowers said:


> we bought a lot on ebay and just got them today.. the copyrights on the back of the pins are ALL spelled wrong  MICKEY was spelled MIKEY  little mermaid was spelled lille mermaid  a bunch of others are spelled wrong as well!
> 
> not a happy mama
> 
> the pins were purchased from disneyfamily801



I bought 2 lots from them and they were all fake.  I learned by reading on the boards to ask ebay for your money back and tell them they are trying to sell fake pins that are copyrighted.  I got my money back and the shipping I paid then left negative feedback.  Hope this helps you and others!


----------



## pixiewings71

frogsandflowers said:


> we bought a lot on ebay and just got them today.. the copyrights on the back of the pins are ALL spelled wrong  MICKEY was spelled MIKEY  little mermaid was spelled lille mermaid  a bunch of others are spelled wrong as well!
> 
> not a happy mama
> 
> the pins were purchased from disneyfamily801



Definitely let them know you know they are fake and ask for a refund.  If they don't refund your money you can contact Paypal and file for a refund using not as described as your reason.  So sorry you got a bad lot but Thank You for checking! 



shellymo said:


> I bought 2 lots from them and they were all fake.  I learned by reading on the boards to ask ebay for your money back and tell them they are trying to sell fake pins that are copyrighted.  *I got my money back and the shipping I paid then left negative feedback. * Hope this helps you and others!


----------



## DarthTod

artesian said:


> i really had no idea about this until i saw a thread on the budget board today. can anyone suggest me a seller that sells lots and are safe. gone through a bunch on the green list and only see singles



bizzybee1 is listed on a safe sellers list here and currently has a 25 pin booster assortment for $49.95 on eBay. That's probably as close as you're going to get to a lot purchase with real pins.  (I'd post a link, but I'm new to the board and need a few more posts before I'm vetted.)

Note that I have not bought from this seller personally, and am solely relying on the recommendations of others on the board.


----------



## NNDquietman

Anyone purchased from pixiehollowjoe on eBay?


----------



## pixiewings71

NNDquietman said:


> Anyone purchased from pixiehollowjoe on eBay?



No, but that seller has some really nice pins!


----------



## Mary*Poppins

Has anyone ever bought from blue-butterfly-boutique on ebay? are they an ok seller?


----------



## HeatherLynn21

patti_jim_peanut said:


> It wasn't even that pin that caught my eye, it was the poor workmanship, the pins are thin and have practically no weight to them when compared to a pin I bought from The World Not to mention the stamps on the back of most are hard to read, not clear at all and the textures/imprints are all different on the backs of the pins with no patterns for years released
> 
> I just got this response from them:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you all make of this? I told them that i'm bringing them with me to WDW to have them checked, that if they're found to be genuine, i'll keep them and apologize for falsely accusing him, but if they're fakes, i'm sending them back and reporting them for fraud.



what ever happened when you took the pins to Disney?


----------



## pixiewings71

Mary*Poppins said:


> Has anyone ever bought from blue-butterfly-boutique on ebay? are they an ok seller?



No, but in looking they appear to be legit.  Again, without seeing the pins in person it's hard to say but if they had something I needed to finish a set I'd buy it. 



HeatherLynn21 said:


> what ever happened when you took the pins to Disney?



Probably nothing, the CM's normally have no information regarding the authenticity of the pins, most CM's wear lanyards because they are told to.


----------



## luvalwaysMandy

Hello! New to pin trading would like to get some to start my kids out. I've searched and can't find any info on cl-pin-provider (on eBay) does anyone have any information for me? Would you buy from them? The feedback looks good...

THANKS!


----------



## debranator

luvalwaysMandy said:


> Hello! New to pin trading would like to get some to start my kids out. I've searched and can't find any info on cl-pin-provider (on eBay) does anyone have any information for me? Would you buy from them? The feedback looks good...
> 
> THANKS!



Absolutely not!
Their feedback is horrible...
Fakes are mentioned 3 times..
and all of their listings are scrappers.
to see a sellers bad feedback..click on the red or grey numbers...
save your money..
WDW has a deal right now..
they have an 8 pin Purchase with purchase pin lanyard set of 19 bucks.
they are very nice pins..and you know they are real.


----------



## debranator

NNDquietman said:


> Anyone purchased from pixiehollowjoe on eBay?



I would bet the store everything they have is real and that you will get great service..
their feedback is wonderful,
they have no scrappers listed...
and they take their own pics..I would buy with confidence.


----------



## luvalwaysMandy

debranator said:


> Absolutely not!
> Their feedback is horrible...
> Fakes are mentioned 3 times..
> and all of their listings are scrappers.
> to see a sellers bad feedback..click on the red or grey numbers...
> save your money..
> WDW has a deal right now..
> they have an 8 pin Purchase with purchase pin lanyard set of 19 bucks.
> they are very nice pins..and you know they are real.



Thank you! I was just trying to find a bunch at a cheaper price as I have 4 kids to buy for. Guess I'll start suggesting it as a birthday gift.


----------



## debranator

luvalwaysMandy said:


> Thank you! I was just trying to find a bunch at a cheaper price as I have 4 kids to buy for. Guess I'll start suggesting it as a birthday gift.



try to look for lots that are on cards.
figure that a real pin will cost you about 2 bucks each in lots.
or if you get the new starter packages.
Also..check the disney stores or outlets in your neighborhood for sales.


----------



## pixiewings71

luvalwaysMandy said:


> Hello! New to pin trading would like to get some to start my kids out. I've searched and can't find any info on cl-pin-provider (on eBay) does anyone have any information for me? Would you buy from them? The feedback looks good...
> 
> THANKS!



I wouldn't recommend for the same reason as Deb.  Stock photos, lots of 25 pins starting at 99 cents??  I would avoid them for trading.  They have mostly good feedback, only 4 negatives, but always remember that many pin buyers don't know (or care) about scrappers so give positive feedback either way.  That said, I may buy a lot or a few singles just to confirm my feelings, but my feelings are these are scrappers.  



luvalwaysMandy said:


> Thank you! I was just trying to find a bunch at a cheaper price as I have 4 kids to buy for. Guess I'll start suggesting it as a birthday gift.



Pin trading is not meant to be a cheap hobby.  There are sellers with legitimate stuff but there are more scrapper sellers than good sellers.  The majority of trusted sellers I use charge more and don't sell lots.......Good luck!! Try checking the disneystore.com site, they will often have pins at great prices on sale.  Also, there are other pin boards (just talking about pins) with good sellers that have pins for $2-3 each.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

luvalwaysMandy said:


> Thank you! I was just trying to find a bunch at a cheaper price as I have 4 kids to buy for. Guess I'll start suggesting it as a birthday gift.



Try bizzybee1 on ebay.  I've purchased one pin from her when I first started trading.  She has a lot listed of 25 pins for $50.  Here's the link http://www.ebay.com/itm/Disney-TRAD...198?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35bb654256


----------



## pixiewings71

So I decided to run a test.....I found a pin being sold by cl-pin-provider that I really wanted, so I did a BIN, since I had already done that I decided to bid on a lot of 25, knowing that they will be scrappers, but knowing that I will be able to use them no matter what.   So I won the lot for $13.50.....bought the pin I hope is real and picked up a few other BIN pins that I would like to be real but am not hopeful about.  Once I get them I will let you know my feelings after the pins.  I do not think the lot or a few of the singles will be good, but again, I hope the other one is....

I also did the same for disneypinpros, I know I have purchased individual pins from them and they were fine, I also won a 25 pin lot for $13.00 from them.....

I did this because I felt that the costs are negligible when I am unable to trade them and again, I will use them for other "projects".......I like to break the post off and glue a magnet on the back for a fridge magnet, or I use them as push pins in corkboards, or I use them for decoration in the bathroom, that way if they rust it's not that big a deal.


----------



## pixiewings71

Quick update, I got the lot of 25 from disneypinpros and they are so bad.....so bad that I find it hard to believe anyone could believe they were legit!! Every one of them is dull, scratched, too light and some have missing paint in places!  Terrible, just absolutely terrible.....  So terrible that I will probably just throw them all away, they really are that bad.  I did contact them and say "I received my pins but they are all scrappers, all dull finish with scratches and missing paint".  I don't expect them to do anything about it, except offer me a refund (which they will probably just turn around and ship the pins to someone else to trade so I won't do that) but I wanted everyone here to know that this lot is the worst lot of scrappers I have EVER seen.....I wish I could share them with you guys but the photos probably won't come out right.


----------



## debranator

pixiewings71 said:


> Quick update, I got the lot of 25 from disneypinpros and they are so bad.....so bad that I find it hard to believe anyone could believe they were legit!! Every one of them is dull, scratched, too light and some have missing paint in places!  Terrible, just absolutely terrible.....  So terrible that I will probably just throw them all away, they really are that bad.  I did contact them and say "I received my pins but they are all scrappers, all dull finish with scratches and missing paint".  I don't expect them to do anything about it, except offer me a refund (which they will probably just turn around and ship the pins to someone else to trade so I won't do that) but I wanted everyone here to know that this lot is the worst lot of scrappers I have EVER seen.....I wish I could share them with you guys but the photos probably won't come out right.


make sure you give them a negative and tell other buyers about your experience.
they have lots of bad feedback about scrappers.


----------



## pixiewings71

They don't have lots of bad feedback about scrappers, and I know I've purchased singles from them before with good results, that's why I wanted to check again.  They already gave me my feedback, I will be sure to keep updating after I hear back and yes, of course I will leave them the appropriate feedback.


----------



## theworldneedscolor

Does anyone know anything about the seller 
cl-pin-provider? I am interested in a few of there pins, but I am a little suspicious.

Also, what are some reliable sellers that sell starter kits? I am looking for one that is cheaper than Disney's.


----------



## debranator

theworldneedscolor said:


> Does anyone know anything about the seller
> cl-pin-provider? I am interested in a few of there pins, but I am a little suspicious.
> 
> Also, what are some reliable sellers that sell starter kits? I am looking for one that is cheaper than Disney's.



its easy..click on the red # to see the bad feedback..
here is his:http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...=negative&interval=365&_trkparms=negative_365
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...ch=neutral&interval=365&_trkparms=neutral_365
the guy sells all scrappers
as for a real starter set..
the best is to buy the purchase with purchase one direct from disney at the park..
18.95 with a 30 buck purchase i believe for 8 large pins and a lanyard.


----------



## debranator

pixiewings71 said:


> They don't have lots of bad feedback about scrappers, and I know I've purchased singles from them before with good results, that's why I wanted to check again.  They already gave me my feedback, I will be sure to keep updating after I hear back and yes, of course I will leave them the appropriate feedback.



Yes, he does have terrible scrapper feedback...
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...=negative&interval=365&_trkparms=negative_365
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...ch=neutral&interval=365&_trkparms=neutral_365

you have to click on the red and grey numbers to sort through all folks that have no idea what a fake is a leave glowing reviews


----------



## katnskye

Besides pin sites...does anyone have any good internet sites that they buy their disney merchandise from excluding the disneystore.com????


----------



## debranator

katnskye said:


> Besides pin sites...does anyone have any good internet sites that they buy their disney merchandise from excluding the disneystore.com????



Your best bets are amazon and ebay for disney collectibles.
they both offer buyer protection and have a vast array of disney items..
at better prices than any stand alone site can have due to the competition.
if you need assistance with search parameters..ask me.


----------



## pixiewings71

theworldneedscolor said:


> Does anyone know anything about the seller
> cl-pin-provider? I am interested in a few of there pins, but I am a little suspicious.
> 
> Also, what are some reliable sellers that sell starter kits? I am looking for one that is cheaper than Disney's.



I do believe this seller is also selling mostly scrappers, I did place an order but have not yet received the pins. They were supposed to have been delivered by Saturday so I will be contacting him after work today if they have not been delivered.  



debranator said:


> Yes, he does have terrible scrapper feedback...
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...=negative&interval=365&_trkparms=negative_365
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...ch=neutral&interval=365&_trkparms=neutral_365
> 
> you have to click on the red and grey numbers to sort through all folks that have no idea what a fake is a leave glowing reviews



Oh sweetie, you know I know how to check feedback.   He has 13 negatives in the past 12 months and 30 neutral....and I've purchased from him previously with no issues.  Of course I purchased singles from him before and not lots so that's why I decided to get the lot.  
He did respond that he got these pins from trading in the parks and "that's why I know they are tradable" and then he offered to let me return them for a full refund....but I don't think I will.  I know he will simply put them back into circulation and that's not what I want, so I will see what I can do with them.


----------



## pixiewings71

theworldneedscolor said:


> Does anyone know anything about the seller
> cl-pin-provider? I am interested in a few of there pins, but I am a little suspicious.
> 
> Also, what are some reliable sellers that sell starter kits? I am looking for one that is cheaper than Disney's.



I got the pins from cl-pin-provider yesterday.  They are scrappers, all except the 1 individual pin I ordered from him.  It was a Disney Auctions Maleficent pin (I collect Maleficent) and it is fine, the others were all scrappers.  Better than the scrappers from disneypinpros but still scrappers.


----------



## starshine514

Has anyone ordered from thethreejs on eBay? We had an incident where one of my daughters traded off a pin that they other really liked... anyway, now I'm looking for a CM-only Belle pin, and they have a lot with 6 different princess ones for sale. They have really good feedback - one negative that appears to be an error (the buyer left a good comment) and a neutral because of a bent pin back. I'd like to hope that they're real, but must say that I'm one of those that probably wouldn't recognize a scrapper if I saw one...


----------



## thelionqueen

I haven't seen this thread in years, SOOOOO glad everyone is still keeping up on trying to stop this scrapper trading.  UGH...so disheartening  but keep up the good work Dis'ers!!


----------



## pixiewings71

starshine514 said:


> Has anyone ordered from thethreejs on eBay? We had an incident where one of my daughters traded off a pin that they other really liked... anyway, now I'm looking for a CM-only Belle pin, and they have a lot with 6 different princess ones for sale. They have really good feedback - one negative that appears to be an error (the buyer left a good comment) and a neutral because of a bent pin back. I'd like to hope that they're real, but must say that I'm one of those that probably wouldn't recognize a scrapper if I saw one...



I have not, I did however put a few on my watch list for more review and possible bidding when I get off work.   I didn't see a lot of princess pins tho, are you looking for a particular Belle?  If so let me know what it is and I'll see if I have it, maybe we can trade.


----------



## starshine514

pixiewings71 said:


> I have not, I did however put a few on my watch list for more review and possible bidding when I get off work.   I didn't see a lot of princess pins tho, are you looking for a particular Belle?  If so let me know what it is and I'll see if I have it, maybe we can trade.



She answered my question about where she acquired them (trading in the parks, which I'm sure is a standard answer for CM-only pins). So, I went ahead and bid & won the auction. Hopefully they'll be genuine... It's the heart-shaped Belle pin where she's holding the butterfly. Looking at it on pinpics, it sounds like there are a lot of scrappers out there... http://www.pinpics.com/cgi-bin/pin.cgi?pin=75095&sid=8198.1338000016

But, DD5 really wants it. Hopefully neither girl will trade any from the set, so it won't matter much.


----------



## starshine514

I think I identified my first scrapper. A few months back, I prchased my girls some pins from steamboatwillie39‏. The pins seemed fine when I received them, but in my lot from bizzybee1 that I received this week (booster sets, all sealed and new on cards), we got a duplicate of one of the pins I ordered from him. The new pin is so much more finely detailed than the one from steamboatwillie39. There is a world of difference when I look at them next to each other.

I bought a total of 5 pins from him, upon closer examination, 3 look questionable and 2 do not. He may belong on the yellow list instead of the green.


----------



## Bertnie20

Hey Everyone: Just wanted to give a quick review one someone I just bought from since they were questioned somewhere here (but arent on an offical list) 

I Just bought my first set of pins ever from dknoxinbox.

Being my first set of pins ever, and buying from ebay i was a little nervous, i sent her a message asking where she got her pins, explaning i was scared of buying scrappers ( although i had already paid, i just wanted to verify) 

She told me that she got them by trading with staff at disney world that she believes they are all official because ones that she finds that dont look official, she doesnt sell. She also said, However there are so many scrappers out there, that sometimes i might miss a few. THEN she asked me if I saw any ones that dont look official in her shop and if I knew of anyways to tell if they were fake. I refeared her to pinpics (which she already uses)

This is the part that made me happy and feel she is trust worthy~~
I told her i was concerned about 2 of the pins i had ordered, and she took a look at them, and decided that one was fine, however one of them, she couldnt tell... SO SHE GAVE IT TO ME FREE  She said she didnt feel right thinking there may be a pin thats fake being bought. PLUS if i dont like any of the pins (and this is also stated on her site) that i can return them within 14 days for a full refund + the price of shipping to send it back.


----------



## katnskye

ya thanks i have a few ebay sellers that ive bought stuff from already but its mostly all the same stuff. but thanks anyways


----------



## mybediswet

Hey guys, I'm really interested in starting pin trading and was curious if anyone knew any ebay sellers who sell lots around 30. I have tried going threw the green list, but all I have seen is individual pins. I don't really care if it's in orginal packaging or not, as long as I can trade them with the disney crew 

Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Bertnie20

bizzybee is on the green list and she sells lots


----------



## mybediswet

I checked out bizzybee and it says that she is away till July 5th. I am going to Disney early August, and I don't think the shipment will arrive on time if I wait.


----------



## DBinNC

I recently received an order I placed with bizzybee1.  Order placed 5/22 and received on 5/26.  Pins look perfect!  Pin sets in the original Disney packaging.  I couldn't be happier.  I think if she is back in early July and you place an order right away, you should have no problem getting the pins in time for an early August vacation.  I bought from bizzybee1 after two bad scrapper experiences on ebay.  She has restored my confidence in ordering from ebay - you can get inexpensive, authentic pins if you know where to buy.  Good luck.


----------



## hayhayhanna

okay, so, i've read a lot of the pages on here, and i've learned a TON about scrappers, so thank you everyone on this thread.

but anyways, i've been looking at some pins from the ebay seller evaandmike, and i've looked into their feedback, and they don't have anything negative, or about scrappers or anything.

however, should i be concerned about the price of 8.50 for 10 pins?

has anyone bought from them? i'd like to know if i should be trusting of this seller. thank you.


----------



## pixiewings71

mybediswet said:


> I checked out bizzybee and it says that she is away till July 5th. I am going to Disney early August, and I don't think the shipment will arrive on time if I wait.



I purchased from bb1 and received my pins very quickly.  I would say if you let them know you have an upcoming trip they will ship to you quite fast. 



hayhayhanna said:


> okay, so, i've read a lot of the pages on here, and i've learned a TON about scrappers, so thank you everyone on this thread.
> 
> but anyways, i've been looking at some pins from the ebay seller evaandmike, and i've looked into their feedback, and they don't have anything negative, or about scrappers or anything.
> 
> however, should i be concerned about the price of 8.50 for 10 pins?
> 
> has anyone bought from them? i'd like to know if i should be trusting of this seller. thank you.



No, I would not trust that price/seller.


----------



## theworldneedscolor

Anyone know anything about ed_the_disney_dude?


----------



## hpin

DBinNC said:


> I recently received an order I placed with bizzybee1.  Order placed 5/22 and received on 5/26.  Pins look perfect!  Pin sets in the original Disney packaging.  I couldn't be happier.  I think if she is back in early July and you place an order right away, you should have no problem getting the pins in time for an early August vacation.  I bought from bizzybee1 after two bad scrapper experiences on ebay.  She has restored my confidence in ordering from ebay - you can get inexpensive, authentic pins if you know where to buy.  Good luck.



Hi did u buy from bizzybee1 in lots? Just want to have a sense of how much I should expect to pay for a real non-scrapper lot. I just want to have an authetic lot to start with... Thx


----------



## hpin

I saw funmamas on the green list and comments that she used to sell scrappers. Anyone has deal with her recently? I would like to get a real lot even if it's more $. Thx


----------



## pixiewings71

theworldneedscolor said:


> Anyone know anything about ed_the_disney_dude?



I have not so I can't say for sure but I would exercise caution when buying from him.  Simply because I use caution with all new vendors.   He's using photos from pinpics and I prefer to to see sellers using their own photos, but at $2 a pin it would probably be OK to give it a try.  



hpin said:


> Hi did u buy from bizzybee1 in lots? Just want to have a sense of how much I should expect to pay for a real non-scrapper lot. I just want to have an authetic lot to start with... Thx



I have no recent dealing with bizzybee1 but they are highly recommended.  I tend to pay $2-3 per pin for traders that are legit.  I'm not sure if bb1 has lots or not.  



hpin said:


> I saw funmamas on the green list and comments that she used to sell scrappers. Anyone has deal with her recently? I would like to get a real lot even if it's more $. Thx



I have not purchased from them so I can't say for sure.  Her auctions look OK but I would use caution.


----------



## WhitDisney

mybediswet said:


> Hey guys, I'm really interested in starting pin trading and was curious if anyone knew any ebay sellers who sell lots around 30. I have tried going threw the green list, but all I have seen is individual pins. I don't really care if it's in orginal packaging or not, as long as I can trade them with the disney crew
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated!



Type in 'Disney pin booster lot new' in the search box in Ebay.  Bunches of new booster sets of 7 pop up for $15.95. Yay!


----------



## DBinNC

hpin said:


> Hi did u buy from bizzybee1 in lots? Just want to have a sense of how much I should expect to pay for a real non-scrapper lot. I just want to have an authetic lot to start with... Thx



I bought 2 lots, each with 25 pins and each costing $49.95.  The pins came in the original packaging with the sticker price.  Sets I received included Toy Story Mania, Princess and the Frog, Muppets Vinylmation, among others.  One set my husband liked so much we decided to keep it!  

Overall, I was very, very satisfied and am confident the pins are authentic.  I will buy from bizzybee1 again without any hesitation.  Definitely better than the "deal" I got on a lot of 50 for $34.95...lesson learned!  I don't want to knowingly perpetuate trading of the fake scrapper pins so I had to throw most of those away.


----------



## hpin

DBinNC said:


> I bought 2 lots, each with 25 pins and each costing $49.95.  The pins came in the original packaging with the sticker price.  Sets I received included Toy Story Mania, Princess and the Frog, Muppets Vinylmation, among others.  One set my husband liked so much we decided to keep it!
> 
> Overall, I was very, very satisfied and am confident the pins are authentic.  I will buy from bizzybee1 again without any hesitation.  Definitely better than the "deal" I got on a lot of 50 for $34.95...lesson learned!  I don't want to knowingly perpetuate trading of the fake scrapper pins so I had to throw most of those away.



Thank you this is really great news! can't wait for bizzybee1 to come back!


----------



## acrayon

I am fairly new to the pin trading.  We are surprising my boys to a trip in a few weeks and thought I would try ebay for pins.  I did this last year when we went for the first time, unknowing about the whole scraps...  I don't remember who I bought from last year, but am sure that not all were... but anyway.  I just wanted to post that I just purchased from mcarmga and they were 100% scrappers.  I am sending them back and he's giving a refund for the product and shipping-he's actually already given the refund before we have even mailed them back!  I looked at feedback and went with a higher priced auction, but when I bought I thought it was for 25 not 50 for the price.... which I should have paid closer attention to.  I just wanted to give you a heads up---in case it helps someone!  

I found a few that appear to be authentic but the seller isn't on the list, that I can see---but I haven't had time to go through ALL of the posts.  If they are good, I'll let you know! 

Thanks for this thread!

Angie


----------



## n2mm

Pixiewings71, I sent you a PM!


----------



## KatNiemeyer

Hi everyone! I'm completely new to the whole Disney Pin collecting/trading thing but have already immersed myself into it. I started buying online through ebay in preparation for our Disney trip (Sept 2012) from several sellers and I was wondering if anyone had any bad experiences with any of them

First: barbies4u502
Second: robertpruden
Third: tennpins

As was noted in a previous post, I saw a few people recommending bizzybee1 so I looked her up and she's no where to be found... Probably cause she's on vacation as was noted as well. (lol!!) Anyhow, if anyone can tell me another great ebay seller that sells lots I'd gladly purchase from them as well.

Oh and I wanted to know more about boosters. I found a seller (she was so sweet, she messaged me back a whole bunch of info) that sells booster sets for such a low price, her single pins were priced about right $6+ but her booster sets were only $15+, when I asked her why they were so low she said that its good karma to sell the boosters at what she bought them for. They are real though, right?? Would it be safe to buy a booster set on ebay for that price or could they be fake? The seller's name is themuchnessofdisney.


----------



## pixiewings71

KatNiemeyer said:


> Hi everyone! I'm completely new to the whole Disney Pin collecting/trading thing but have already immersed myself into it. I started buying online through ebay in preparation for our Disney trip (Sept 2012) from several sellers and I was wondering if anyone had any bad experiences with any of them
> 
> First: barbies4u502
> Second: robertpruden
> Third: tennpins
> 
> As was noted in a previous post, I saw a few people recommending bizzybee1 so I looked her up and she's no where to be found... Probably cause she's on vacation as was noted as well. (lol!!) Anyhow, if anyone can tell me another great ebay seller that sells lots I'd gladly purchase from them as well.
> 
> Oh and I wanted to know more about boosters. I found a seller (she was so sweet, she messaged me back a whole bunch of info) that sells booster sets for such a low price, her single pins were priced about right $6+ but her booster sets were only $15+, when I asked her why they were so low she said that its good karma to sell the boosters at what she bought them for. They are real though, right?? Would it be safe to buy a booster set on ebay for that price or could they be fake? The seller's name is themuchnessofdisney.



themuchnessofdisney is a good seller, I didn't know she had starter sets up.  That's a great deal.  
I believe that tennpins is good, but can't quite recall.  If you go to the first page and follow the directions you can search this thread for them specifically.  I don't know off the top of my head how to do that or I would just post it for you.  
barbies4u502, I have never used them, my initial impression is favorable but without having purchased myself I cannot be sure.  
robertpruden, again I have not purchased from this seller, but they use pinpics photos and not their own and I don't like that so much.  They do have nice pins and I cannot say if they are legit or not without having purchased from them.  I personally would use caution when buying from the 2 sellers mentioned above.


----------



## n2mm

KatNiemeyer said:


> First: barbies4u502
> Second: robertpruden
> Third: tennpins



Hi and welcome to the Disboards!

I wanted to add a different perpective here.

Without advertising myself, I've been selling my huge personal collection of pins for this past year.  I've been doing pretty good and have learned alot.  I checked out those mentioned above (known as my competitors).  First off, as someone who sells pins too, I think their shipping is too high.  It only cost $1.64 to ship one pin (postage).  So the fact that all of them are charging double to ship a pin bugs me a little.  Yes, there's overhead like supplies, but you can't add gas into the equation because the PO will pick up their packages (a service I sometimes use).  I've been  trying to keep my shipping at $2.00 (no moderators, I'm not advertising).  The extra .36 does go to help with some of the supplies (bubble envelopes, tape, labels, ink).  I think shipping cost are too high to begin with, and try to keep it as low as I can, but that's my opinion and what my competitors do is up to them.

And here's the big thing.  I know for a fact one of these buyers actually buys my pins for my lower price and re-sells them again.  While the person is very pleasant and a good buyer and fast payer, I think it's important to know where your pins comes from.  I don't really think this other pin seller is a bad person, as they have the same opportunity as any other buyer, but I can tell generally when I'm selling to a collector or a reseller....that super high feedback is a real indicator.  This is a very common practice of sellers to watch Ebay for some lowball prices and rebuy to resell.  I can't tell you how many times I've gotten emails of some of the bigger sellers trying to make "deals" with me - which is against Ebay policy.  When my pins are gone, they are gone.  It may take me a few more years, but I have no intention of doing this forever.  I've met some wonderful people doing this and actually have many repeat buyers. 

Also, feedback is a big thing too.  While any seller can get bad feedback - because like bad sellers, there are bad buyers too, it's important to read what the feedback is about.  Did the seller work out the problem?  Or did they ignore the messages.  Are they slow to ship?  

Personally, I would never buy any of the newer cast lanyard/hidden mickey pins online.  While I got out of pin collecting in 2005, last year we thought we might try it again.  That was a mistake.  There were so many fake pins on the cast lanyards even we couldn't tell them apart.  We came home with maybe 60 pins and when I checked them out, I was so confused which were real and which were fake I gave them to my grandkids and would never attempt to sell them.  I've been letting my Cast lanyard pins go, but mine are from the first series (2002), so fakes were not an issue then.  I actually feel sorry for any seller out there trying to sell the current cast lanyard/hidden mickey pin series now, because it's nearly impossible to know what's real or what's not (yes some are obvious, but not all).

Obviously, stay away from buying bulk pins via international sellers.

Hope a different view was helpful!  Good luck on you pin collecting experience.


----------



## The Wise One

Just wanted to add some positive feedback here. I recently purchased an Eric pin for my "shell" collection from *myceplace* on Ebay. I was wary because I know there are many scrappers of this series but it seems I got a genuine pin! The sides and front are smooth. Paint is perfect, not dips or smudges. The back looks wonderful. I would recommend this seller! I also got free shipping.

I'm bidding on lots of other things so I'll report back on those when/if I get them.


----------



## The Wise One

Okay I just got LOTS of pins in so here are some reviews:

I ordered a POTM Little Mermaid pin from *flashback*10* and it was packaged really well, free shipping, and they also included maps from DL and DCA! Really awesome.

I got two pins from *gitanoman*. Again packaged nicely, beautiful, authentic pins. Definitely a good seller! Combined shipping which was nice.

I ordered 3 pins from *cosmogheetuffy *. All were beautiful, authentic and in great condition. I also got free shipping.

I got one pin from *disneyaddicts*. It was the DLRP Ariel pin in her pink glitter gown. I was hesitant about it being genuine because the price seemed reasonable but to my surprise I am 99% sure it is genuine and it is beautiful. Also got free shipping.

I ordered 1 pin from *nwkems*. Came on original card, packaged nicely. Nice, genuine pin. Shipping took a little longer than expected but otherwise great transaction.

I got a lot of 10 princess pins from *rmgerace * for a pretty reasonable price. I expected half to be scrappers but it seems I did not get ANY scrappers! Hooray.

Finally I got some really cheap pins from *mr.disneycollector* who I know is on the red list. I ordered because I figured if they were scrappers I could just use them in other projects. I honestly can't be sure with these pins on authenticity. They're very convincing if they are scrappers. What throws me off is that they seem TOO new, does that make sense? So I'm not sure about these but they didn't cost me very much and I won't trade them just to be safe.

I was very pleasantly surprised with how well most of my transactions went. =)


----------



## kmaria

frogsandflowers said:


> we bought a lot on ebay and just got them today.. the copyrights on the back of the pins are ALL spelled wrong  MICKEY was spelled MIKEY  little mermaid was spelled lille mermaid  a bunch of others are spelled wrong as well!
> 
> not a happy mama
> 
> the pins were purchased from disneyfamily801



aw crap  I just got 2 lots from her. that's what I get for diving into this without checking here first!


----------



## Voltes

I wish I did some research before buying some pins on ebay. We have lots of relatives in Southern CA so we've been to DL & CA many times. We're totally new to pin trading tho. I bought 4 lots of 25 pins from 2 sellers for $48. One of the sellers sent pins with rough edges & light weight. My kids were so happy & excited so I kept them. I gave this person a positive feedback but mentioned the rough edges & light weight. Basically, I got what I paid for since they were so cheap.  The other seller sent some decent pins. On that feedback I said, the pins were probably fine for trading but NOT for serious collectors. Both sellers left the same feedback on me: "Hope to deal with you again. Thank you." I've been bidding on some 25 pins lots from other sellers for my niece & nephew. A couple of them have BLOCKED me from bidding on their auctions.  I thought it was a glitch, so I sent a message to one of them. I got a rude response about how they don't want my business because of the feedback I left.  I looked at the feedbacks that the sellers left. I think when they leave "Hope to deal with you again. Thank you.", it's their code to block the buyer.  Has anybody else got this feedback and has been blocked from bidding? 

Anyway, I bought some pins from gitanoman. They were more expensive but they have smooth edges and heavier. I'm waiting on an order from themuchnessofdisney also. 

Since I bought 2 lots each from the 2 scrapper sellers, I could still  leave both of them negative feedbacks. I don't want to get negative feedback from them tho. I've had 100% positive feedbacks since 2007.


----------



## Voltes

frogsandflowers said:


> we bought a lot on ebay and just got them today.. the copyrights on the back of the pins are ALL spelled wrong  MICKEY was spelled MIKEY  little mermaid was spelled lille mermaid  a bunch of others are spelled wrong as well!
> 
> not a happy mama
> 
> the pins were purchased from disneyfamily801



I got some "litte mermaid palace" pins from disneyfamily801.


----------



## sbrngritton

I think I get a D in Pin trading already I bought some off Ebay and can't figure out if they are scrappers or not


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

KatNiemeyer said:


> First: barbies4u502
> Second: robertpruden
> Third: tennpins


Hi, I am new here. I have spent hours over the last two days reading through this post. I eventually just had to skip to the end because 120 pages was too much. I don't normally read forums anymore as my schedule just doesn't allow it. But, a friend and fellow trader pointed me in this direction. We are a DVC family since 2008 and have been collecting pins since 2002. It was our first (and only) family hobby. This board is huge and I don't know if I will ever reap the full benefits of it, but I have bookmarked various sections of it to hopefully learn some stuff for future trips.

In response to above sellers, one sent me a completely obvious scrapper, one sent me a beautiful legitimate pin, and one bought my pins, perhaps to keep, perhaps to re-sell. I don't know if I am allowed to say who is who. So, I will wait until someone lets me know.



n2mm said:


> Without advertising myself, I've been selling my huge personal collection of pins for this past year.  I've been doing pretty good and have learned alot.  I checked out those mentioned above (known as my competitors).  First off, as someone who sells pins too, I think their shipping is too high.  It only cost $1.64 to ship one pin (postage).  So the fact that all of them are charging double to ship a pin bugs me a little.  Yes, there's overhead like supplies, but you can't add gas into the equation because the PO will pick up their packages (a service I sometimes use).  I've been  trying to keep my shipping at $2.00 (no moderators, I'm not advertising).  The extra .36 does go to help with some of the supplies (bubble envelopes, tape, labels, ink).  I think shipping cost are too high to begin with, and try to keep it as low as I can, but that's my opinion and what my competitors do is up to them.
> 
> And here's the big thing.  I know for a fact one of these buyers actually buys my pins for my lower price and re-sells them again.  While the person is very pleasant and a good buyer and fast payer, I think it's important to know where your pins comes from.  I don't really think this other pin seller is a bad person, as they have the same opportunity as any other buyer, but I can tell generally when I'm selling to a collector or a reseller.



I want to second this. As both an eBay seller and buyer I felt compelled to weigh in. I only recently started selling and am not advertising myself. I am selling to narrow down my personal collection to make room for new pins as my tastes have changed, as have my children's. Compared to what the pins cost, I am losing money not making it, but my loss is someone else's gain. We know it's an expensive hobby but love it anyway. This is not my eBay ID. 

I, too, learned the hard way about scrappers on eBay in the beginning. I don't perpetuate it if it can be helped. But, two posts on this page caught my eye, so I am quoting them.

I also keep my shipping at $2.00 and felt I overpaid on shipping to two of those sellers, especially considering I got a scrapper out of it. The third also bought low cost pins from me. I can maybe add other scrapper sellers to this thread... pins I purchased as single pins to add to my personal collection and wound up with scrap, on more than one occasion. I thought I knew all the tell-tale signs on spotting the scrapper sellers on eBay, and I try to give the benefit of the doubt on single pin purchases, unless the same seller does it more than a few times. I don't even buy "lots" anymore. I really wish I had been a forum reader and seen this thread years ago when it was started. I could have saved myself a fortune. Thank you to all the wonderful people who have contributed. I will be keeping an eye on it for the future.


----------



## pixiewings71

Voltes said:


> I wish I did some research before buying some pins on ebay. We have lots of relatives in Southern CA so we've been to DL & CA many times. We're totally new to pin trading tho. I bought 4 lots of 25 pins from 2 sellers for $48. One of the sellers sent pins with rough edges & light weight. My kids were so happy & excited so I kept them. I gave this person a positive feedback but mentioned the rough edges & light weight. Basically, I got what I paid for since they were so cheap.  The other seller sent some decent pins. On that feedback I said, the pins were probably fine for trading but NOT for serious collectors. Both sellers left the same feedback on me: "Hope to deal with you again. Thank you." I've been bidding on some 25 pins lots from other sellers for my niece & nephew. A couple of them have BLOCKED me from bidding on their auctions.  I thought it was a glitch, so I sent a message to one of them. I got a rude response about how they don't want my business because of the feedback I left.  I looked at the feedbacks that the sellers left. I think when they leave "Hope to deal with you again. Thank you.", it's their code to block the buyer.  Has anybody else got this feedback and has been blocked from bidding?
> 
> Anyway, I bought some pins from gitanoman. They were more expensive but they have smooth edges and heavier. I'm waiting on an order from themuchnessofdisney also.
> 
> Since I bought 2 lots each from the 2 scrapper sellers, I could still  leave both of them negative feedbacks. I don't want to get negative feedback from them tho. I've had 100% positive feedbacks since 2007.



Please let us know who you got the bad pins from.  I've left negative feedback when I've received scrappers, if someone blocks you because of FB you left then it is my opinion that they are also selling scrappers so they are best avoided, please share their seller names as well.  
I don't have negative FB either, but that wouldn't stop me from leaving it if I felt it was warranted.  



SupernaturalMommy said:


> Hi, I am new here. I have spent hours over the last two days reading through this post. I eventually just had to skip to the end because 120 pages was too much. I don't normally read forums anymore as my schedule just doesn't allow it. But, a friend and fellow trader pointed me in this direction. We are a DVC family since 2008 and have been collecting pins since 2002. It was our first (and only) family hobby. This board is huge and I don't know if I will ever reap the full benefits of it, but I have bookmarked various sections of it to hopefully learn some stuff for future trips.
> 
> In response to above sellers, one sent me a completely obvious scrapper, one sent me a beautiful legitimate pin, and one bought my pins, perhaps to keep, perhaps to re-sell. I don't know if I am allowed to say who is who. So, I will wait until someone lets me know.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to second this. As both an eBay seller and buyer I felt compelled to weigh in. I only recently started selling and am not advertising myself. I am selling to narrow down my personal collection to make room for new pins as my tastes have changed, as have my children's. Compared to what the pins cost, I am losing money not making it, but my loss is someone else's gain. We know it's an expensive hobby but love it anyway. This is not my eBay ID.
> 
> I, too, learned the hard way about scrappers on eBay in the beginning. I don't perpetuate it if it can be helped. But, two posts on this page caught my eye, so I am quoting them.
> 
> I also keep my shipping at $2.00 and felt I overpaid on shipping to two of those sellers, especially considering I got a scrapper out of it. The third also bought low cost pins from me. I can maybe add other scrapper sellers to this thread... pins I purchased as single pins to add to my personal collection and wound up with scrap, on more than one occasion. I thought I knew all the tell-tale signs on spotting the scrapper sellers on eBay, and I try to give the benefit of the doubt on single pin purchases, unless the same seller does it more than a few times. I don't even buy "lots" anymore. I really wish I had been a forum reader and seen this thread years ago when it was started. I could have saved myself a fortune. Thank you to all the wonderful people who have contributed. I will be keeping an eye on it for the future.



Please PM me your seller name, don't post it here, your post will be deleted and you will get a warning (it's against DIS policy to list things for sale).  
Please feel free to share the seller information that you have, generally we all post on our personal experiences or reason why we would avoid a certain seller, we welcome all input.


----------



## Voltes

Okay, here goes my feedback on ebay Disney pin sellers I've dealt with:

*disneyfamily801:* obvious fakes - rough edges, light weight, & misspelled words like "litte mermaid palace"  

*irpliquidators:* some obvious fakes like above but had some decent pins also. I'm not sure if they are just better quality fakes or the real deal. 

*domimgood:* The RUDEST, NASTIEST person I've ever dealt with on eBay. I sent them a polite email asking if there's a glitch because I could not bid on their auctions. I mentioned I have 100% positive feedback since 2007 and a verified Paypal account.  They told me they don't want my business because of the feedback I've left on other sellers. Have fun buying Disney pins at full price at the parks, etc.  What a LOSER!!  

*423disneypinfreak:* I had been bidding on their auctions, but they blocked me after I got the rude email from domimgood.  Oh well. They just lost a good customer. 

My GUESS is the sellers of fake pins communicate with each other about who might know & mention some signs of counterfeit pins.

I'll keep the obvious fake pins on our pin board at home since my kids like them. I'll throw them out when my kids are not paying attention or lose interest.  I bought some authentic pins from gitanoman, themuchnessofdisney, & rmgerace that we might trade at DL & CA next month.

Has anyone bought from *gomf03* yet?


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

pixiewings71 said:


> Please let us know who you got the bad pins from.  I've left negative feedback when I've received scrappers, if someone blocks you because of FB you left then it is my opinion that they are also selling scrappers so they are best avoided, please share their seller names as well.
> I don't have negative FB either, but that wouldn't stop me from leaving it if I felt it was warranted.
> 
> 
> 
> Please PM me your seller name, don't post it here, your post will be deleted and you will get a warning (it's against DIS policy to list things for sale).
> Please feel free to share the seller information that you have, generally we all post on our personal experiences or reason why we would avoid a certain seller, we welcome all input.



I tried to PM you but I don't have enough posts yet to use that function. So, I will post some of my experiences here, and when I have enough posts, I will send  you that PM. If any of the posts I list break policy, feel free to remove them. I am just going to post by personal experience. I will try to use the search function before I post of a specific seller. I have bought hundreds of pins the last few months and have a lot of people to comment on, but they may already be here.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

Voltes said:


> I wish I did some research before buying some pins on ebay. We have lots of relatives in Southern CA so we've been to DL & CA many times. We're totally new to pin trading tho. I bought 4 lots of 25 pins from 2 sellers for $48. One of the sellers sent pins with rough edges & light weight. My kids were so happy & excited so I kept them. I gave this person a positive feedback but mentioned the rough edges & light weight. Basically, I got what I paid for since they were so cheap.  The other seller sent some decent pins. On that feedback I said, the pins were probably fine for trading but NOT for serious collectors. Both sellers left the same feedback on me: "Hope to deal with you again. Thank you." I've been bidding on some 25 pins lots from other sellers for my niece & nephew. A couple of them have BLOCKED me from bidding on their auctions.  I thought it was a glitch, so I sent a message to one of them. I got a rude response about how they don't want my business because of the feedback I left.  I looked at the feedbacks that the sellers left. I think when they leave "Hope to deal with you again. Thank you.", it's their code to block the buyer.  Has anybody else got this feedback and has been blocked from bidding?
> 
> Anyway, I bought some pins from gitanoman. They were more expensive but they have smooth edges and heavier. I'm waiting on an order from themuchnessofdisney also.
> 
> Since I bought 2 lots each from the 2 scrapper sellers, I could still  leave both of them negative feedbacks. I don't want to get negative feedback from them tho. I've had 100% positive feedbacks since 2007.



Don't fear negative feedback. Sellers do not have the ability to leave feedback for buyers. eBay took away that ability a few years ago to prevent retaliatory feedback. As a seller it sort of sucks because you can't warn people about non-paying bidders, or people who try to scam you with partial refunds, which eBay is about to mandatorily introduce.

You can get blocked. I know for a fact that a lot of those sellers ban together. Some are too competitive to communicate, but others will not only block you, but they will tell others to block you in the forums on ebay since they are allowed to post about their experiences with buyers and they aren't always truthful. Even if they don't mention your name, other sellers use advanced search to figure out who is being talked about. Also, other sellers who read the posts may block you out of principal. eBay has made things very anti-seller and some sellers just auto-block to protect themselves. I only recently learned about all of this, but as a buyer, you have nothing to fear but blocking. And, if they don't want your money, you can probably find an HONEST seller who does.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

*lisacaterra* good pins. Not cheapest prices, but hard to find stuff, brand new, and cheaper than other sellers.

*oldmooma* Lots of info. Depends on what you are buying. Individual pins over priced in some cases, reasonable in others. I was happy with some of my individual pin purchases but not others. Use your judgement. Claims to be on original cards but they aren't always. Sometimes they are just thrown on some random card and sold as new. Example, I got a two pin set that had Stitch and Ferb... Obviously not new on card. This was part of a new on card lot. Pin lots, same story. Good prices, legit pins, but lots of duplicates, and be careful of fine print. It states new in auction title and item specifics, but details will tell you that you will receive booster packs (new)  1 & 2 pin cards (new) and some "new but traded for" pins. I ordered a couple times because was happy with first shipment. GREAT prices and nice variety and if you don't care about damaged cards because you just want to trade with cast members a good purchase. Not happy with second. Second purchase had tons of duplicates, Hidden Mickey Mystery Pouch pins put on cards as "new on card" and received a loose ziploc bag with some of the "new but traded for pins" being damaged and scrappers. They weren't wrapped well. They were all just thrown in a ziploc bag rubbing against each other. Shipping overpriced as well. Especially since no care is taken in packaging. The only pins I can recommend with good faith are the Booster packs and vinylmation packs. Brand new, unopened and cheaper than park. You will get duplicates if you buy more than one. She buys a lot of clearance pins to sell in those lots. No problem with that, except she is mixing in phoney pins with those lots. MOST are good, but not all. She may not know they are scrappers. But, in my last batch of 50 I got 10 scrappers and a bunch on wrong cards. Sort of seemed like false advertising.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

He's in the green but I have had great experiences with *totaljohn* for years on individual pins! Good, hard to find stuff and reasonable prices. Always keeps in contact with you so you know what is going on.

From the orange koolstuff2005 Purchased a bunch of loose pins. All were legit, but not the pins in the photos. One pin was horribly damaged, and it was not a stock photo. Another pin claimed to be a new Disneyshopping pin on card. It was a Disney Shopping pin placed on a broken LE card that had nothing to do with Disneyshopping. Third pin was also not stock photo and terribly damaged, so I don't know where their photos are coming from. One pin I think is a scrapper. Need to meet with a friend to verify. Rest of pins were great, and there were quite a few of them. I got some great old stuff to finish off collection. You have to watch for their sales.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

Great experience with *disneypalace, gyantzpod and beekerlg*  every time I use them... some for a few years.

*domdisneypin* sent me some really great individual pins. Only one wasn't in the condition I hoped. But, all the rest were. Packaging was a little unusual, but all arrived safely.

LOVE *disneydreamer531*. Bought a lot of loose pins to complete collections at great prices. They were either new or like new.

*disneypinpros* low price scrapper pin with overpriced shipping.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

I will be avoiding *dknoxinbox*. They sell tons of pins. I bought 4 hidden mickey/cast lanyard pins. All four were scrappers. I very politely informed them. One was horribly cut and had rough edges and pieces that were supposed to be cut out weren't. Two had terrible divits. One was completely misspelled on the front of the pin. They said they try to catch scrappers but they sell so many sometimes they slip by. I try to give benefit of doubt, but all four pins in one shipment? Only refunded me for pin that was misspelled. I purchased it for a friend as I already had it and he wanted it. I have the legit pin. VERY obvious difference.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

*sansshot2000* great old pin at great price.

*themeparkconnection* Beautiful OLD pin, great price.

*msasvcs* same as above

*givemedisney* a little expensive, but it was my own bid, so can't blame them. GORGEOUS brand new LE pin hard to get.

*boomerbilia* a few individual pins to top off series I have. Varied prices. Great stuff.

*treasuresforfamily* 2 Disney Auction P.I.N.S. which were great!


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

Well, that's it for me for the last month. I bought a bunch of stuff last night and I will report back when I get them. I have bought a lot of scrappers from others already listed in red or orange, but it will take forever to go through my eBay history to find them. Since they are already on the list, I figure people know to avoid them.

Have fun trading. I'm off to look up cruise info for our first one!


----------



## thelionqueen

OK so I haven't bought pins in years since my collection is ridiculous at this point  but I am looking to buy some for a friend of mine that is coming with us on our trip in Oct.

I am looking at the seller "castlepins4u" and I am a little concerned.  I didn't see him/her on any list and their listings seem to be legit except for the line "might get duplicates" which is always a red flag to me.

He/she also says that all pins are on original cards or in original packaging which is a good sign.  I'm conflicted here.  They have relatively little feedback but it's all positive.  Listing a few "pin lot" auctions but not hundreds.  So...I may take a chance and see what they have as I will have them delivered to me for my inspection before giving them to our travel companion   What do you think?


----------



## pixiewings71

Voltes said:


> Okay, here goes my feedback on ebay Disney pin sellers I've dealt with:
> 
> *disneyfamily801:* obvious fakes - rough edges, light weight, & misspelled words like "litte mermaid palace"
> 
> *irpliquidators:* some obvious fakes like above but had some decent pins also. I'm not sure if they are just better quality fakes or the real deal.
> 
> *domimgood:* The RUDEST, NASTIEST person I've ever dealt with on eBay. I sent them a polite email asking if there's a glitch because I could not bid on their auctions. I mentioned I have 100% positive feedback since 2007 and a verified Paypal account.  They told me they don't want my business because of the feedback I've left on other sellers. Have fun buying Disney pins at full price at the parks, etc.  What a LOSER!!
> 
> *423disneypinfreak:* I had been bidding on their auctions, but they blocked me after I got the rude email from domimgood.  Oh well. They just lost a good customer.
> 
> My GUESS is the sellers of fake pins communicate with each other about who might know & mention some signs of counterfeit pins.
> 
> I'll keep the obvious fake pins on our pin board at home since my kids like them. I'll throw them out when my kids are not paying attention or lose interest.  I bought some authentic pins from gitanoman, themuchnessofdisney, & rmgerace that we might trade at DL & CA next month.
> 
> Has anyone bought from *gomf03* yet?



I had a seller block me once, I asked how his sick family member was doing because all of his auctions said "I'm selling this collection for a sick family member" but it said that for years, I know people can be sick for that long so I asked because I was genuinely concerned.  It seemed that past pins I'd purchased from him were fine so I was all ready to bid on more.  Well, he responded calling me all kinds of nasty names!  It was totally uncalled for, he used profanities, called me names and told me he was going to block me.  He's no longer sellling on eBay. lol  I did report his message to me to eBay as well.  



SupernaturalMommy said:


> I tried to PM you but I don't have enough posts yet to use that function. So, I will post some of my experiences here, and when I have enough posts, I will send  you that PM. If any of the posts I list break policy, feel free to remove them. I am just going to post by personal experience. I will try to use the search function before I post of a specific seller. I have bought hundreds of pins the last few months and have a lot of people to comment on, but they may already be here.



If you post about your own personal experiences then you're fine.  I got your PM, thank you 



thelionqueen said:


> OK so I haven't bought pins in years since my collection is ridiculous at this point  but I am looking to buy some for a friend of mine that is coming with us on our trip in Oct.
> 
> I am looking at the seller "castlepins4u" and I am a little concerned.  I didn't see him/her on any list and their listings seem to be legit except for the line "might get duplicates" which is always a red flag to me.
> 
> He/she also says that all pins are on original cards or in original packaging which is a good sign.  I'm conflicted here.  They have relatively little feedback but it's all positive.  Listing a few "pin lot" auctions but not hundreds.  So...I may take a chance and see what they have as I will have them delivered to me for my inspection before giving them to our travel companion   What do you think?



I read his auction saying if you buy multiple lots you might get duplicates.  I think he is worth checking out!


----------



## LovinPooh

I will agree with disneyfamily801 being horrible. Please get them on the red list. I bought from them awhile ago. And it was the worst pins I have ever seen. Paint falling off, rough edges, light weight, color missing. I just coudnt believe that they had any positive feedback at all.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

Voltes said:


> Okay, here goes my feedback on ebay Disney pin sellers I've dealt with:
> 
> *disneyfamily801:* obvious fakes - rough edges, light weight, & misspelled words like "litte mermaid palace"
> 
> *irpliquidators:* some obvious fakes like above but had some decent pins also. I'm not sure if they are just better quality fakes or the real deal.
> 
> *domimgood:* The RUDEST, NASTIEST person I've ever dealt with on eBay. I sent them a polite email asking if there's a glitch because I could not bid on their auctions. I mentioned I have 100% positive feedback since 2007 and a verified Paypal account.  They told me they don't want my business because of the feedback I've left on other sellers. Have fun buying Disney pins at full price at the parks, etc.  What a LOSER!!
> 
> *423disneypinfreak:* I had been bidding on their auctions, but they blocked me after I got the rude email from domimgood.  Oh well. They just lost a good customer.
> 
> My GUESS is the sellers of fake pins communicate with each other about who might know & mention some signs of counterfeit pins.
> 
> I'll keep the obvious fake pins on our pin board at home since my kids like them. I'll throw them out when my kids are not paying attention or lose interest.  I bought some authentic pins from gitanoman, themuchnessofdisney, & rmgerace that we might trade at DL & CA next month.
> 
> Has anyone bought from *gomf03* yet?



Thanks for warning on *domimgood*. I had one of their auctions in my watch list. I think I'll pass. I have a few from *gomf03* I am watching.

Just got some pins in the mail yesterday.

*totaljohn* great pin. Always liked this seller.

*thepinconnection* 3 pins new on card and are perfect. Paid full price, but they were just released and LE's so I can't complain.

*don2680* bought some Booster Packs below sticker cost. I think I got a great deal. They are brand new in package.

*gyantzpod* another great LE pin that is brand new. Always liked this seller as well, but I only buy if there is something I am specifically looking for.

Still waiting on results from about a dozen more sellers so I will add to this when I get the pins. I ordered from nearly 10 in one day and only got 5 of them in the mail so far, but one is from Hong Kong. The Hong Kong ones were new on card and LE's, not pin lots. I gave them a good looking over before I decided to buy. I think it is someone buying from the park and re-selling. I'll let you know how that one goes because I bought some pins I was in love with! They may be a good source for those hard to find HKDL pins.


----------



## pixiewings71

I ordered about 75 pins from sleepy, they are going to send them to my hotel for me!  I waited a bit too long to buy good traders and only had a limited number, contacted Sleepy and asked if they could send them to my hotel, told them I'd understand if the answer was no, but the answer was yes.  I won 23 individual pins and 3 small lots.  I have faith they will be 100% but will report back after our trip.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

pixiewings71 said:


> I ordered about 75 pins from sleepy, they are going to send them to my hotel for me!  I waited a bit too long to buy good traders and only had a limited number, contacted Sleepy and asked if they could send them to my hotel, told them I'd understand if the answer was no, but the answer was yes.  I won 23 individual pins and 3 small lots.  I have faith they will be 100% but will report back after our trip.



Is that Sleepy's Emporium? If so I just bought three.

Today's mail brought three gorgeous Soda Fountain pins at great prices from three different sellers, all still new on card.

*pinmagic4u, disneyworldorlando, squasha78*

Will post more as they come in.


----------



## spartankid34

oops.


----------



## pixiewings71

SupernaturalMommy said:


> Is that Sleepy's Emporium? If so I just bought three.
> 
> Today's mail brought three gorgeous Soda Fountain pins at great prices from three different sellers, all still new on card.
> 
> *pinmagic4u, disneyworldorlando, squasha78*
> 
> Will post more as they come in.



Yes, Sleepy's Emporium



spartankid34 said:


> Just want to throw it out there, but if anyone is interested in some Vinylmation Urban #8 Pins (Set of 2 Random Mystery Pins), I got some extra for my birthday and I'm selling them on ebay, right now have 3 boxes up for auction, will have more up depending on interest (otherwise I'll give them to my nieces and nephews ). They are still in their original packaging and not opened at all!! Check them out if you'd like under spartankid34...a fellow Diser



For sale posts are not allow, you might want to edit this before you get in trouble for it.


----------



## spartankid34

pixiewings71 said:


> For sale posts are not allow, you might want to edit this before you get in trouble for it.



You're right, it's right there in the guidelines. I didn't take a great look...my fault...didn't know. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## pixiewings71

No problem, I did it purely by accident as well and got points because someone reported it.


----------



## kwitcherkicken99

We need to add disneytradingpins4u to the list. They admit to selling scrappers. 

"50 Disney Trading Pins no duplicates

You will receive the exact 50 pins shown in the picture. All pins are guaranteed to be tradeable with cast members in all Disney Parks. Pins all have the stamped Disney Logo on the back and have the rubber Mickey shaped backing.

I believe in honesty and full disclosure:
These pins are perfect if you want a cheap way to trade with cast members at the parks. *As you can see for yourself in the pictures, they are scrapper quality so they probably aren't ones that you want to keep for yourself but Disney policy requires cast members to accept them in trade.*  For those not familiar with Disney pins, scrappers are basically factory seconds. They have some sort of flaw that would not pass quality control such as rough edges, small imperfections in the paint, off coloring, ect.
These are the exact same type and quality of pin that anyone selling a "random lot of pins" that are "authentic" but do not specifically say "not scrapper" in their auction. 
*These are what I use to trade all the time so I know for 100% certain that there is no way they will deny a trade* but I think it is important to be completely clear to avoid problems down the road.

Since you are getting the exact pins shown, they are all packed up and ready to go, most orders paid for before noon Monday-Friday ship the same day, everything else will ship the next business day (unless it happens to fall on my monthly trip to Disneyland when there will be a 1 day delay). Please pay within  5 days - if you win 2 or more and pay for them together you will be upgraded to priority mail for free.

thanks and happy trading "


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

Well, I give them credit for honesty, but eBay's VeRO could really crack down on them for that if they are reported. Not to mention, publically advertising that you take scrappers to the park every month is going to make you a lot of enemies. I won't be buying from them, and the fact that they publicly admit to selling scrappers and trading scrappers to most likely get legit pins to sell off is bull! I know a lot of people are doing it. The cast member lanyards are full of scrappers making it harder to trade but I don't want it thrown in my face.

pixiewings71, thanks for the heads up about Sleepy. I can't tell you how many times I have run out at Disney and felt so disappointed. Now I have a back up just in case.

Have a great trip and let us know how you make out!


----------



## MountNittany

I've honestly forgotten about this thread in all of the confusion of my Junior year. So sorry guys. I was reminded when I got 75 scrappers from real.cool.stuff. DON'T BUY!

I'll work on an update soon, but it will definitely take a while.


----------



## theworldneedscolor

I'm thinking about a grab bag from mousepinsonline.com. Any of you guys purchased from them before? If so, reviews? Thoughts?

Also, what about domdisneypin?


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

theworldneedscolor said:


> I'm thinking about a grab bag from mousepinsonline.com. Any of you guys purchased from them before? If so, reviews? Thoughts?
> 
> Also, what about domdisneypin?



I had a good experience with a multi-pin purchase from domdisneypin recently.

Got about a dozen packages in the mail today between purchases made by me and purchases made by DH for me. I'll post up the info when I get sorted through it. One shorted me a pin, so I want to see how it resolves before I post. They only sent two out of three pins I ordered and the two they did send they bubble wrapped them overlapping each other rubbing the finishes together.


----------



## xtyr

Has anyone purchased from  "brandnamestuff" on ebay?  I purchased a lot of 5 8 pack lanyard sets for $55.  I expect to receive them this week.  From the research I have done, these were some type of Purchase with Purchase item.  Her other auctions and items were also "sets" new in package.  I didn't see any "loose" pins that could be these scrapers.  

Hope these turn out to be good ones!


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

xtyr said:


> Has anyone purchased from  "brandnamestuff" on ebay?  I purchased a lot of 5 8 pack lanyard sets for $55.  I expect to receive them this week.  From the research I have done, these were some type of Purchase with Purchase item.  Her other auctions and items were also "sets" new in package.  I didn't see any "loose" pins that could be these scrapers.
> 
> Hope these turn out to be good ones!



I looked over their auctions. I'd feel safe giving them a try. Most of their pins are on card and seem to be ones I have seen clearanced out. They probably got a good deal and are able to sell the stuff cheap enough to entice customers but still make a profit from deeply discounted items. I have some of the items they are selling, with the clearance stickers still on them, which is why I am making that guess. They have good feedback and aren't a huge store owner. Usually a good thing. Let us know how they turn out.


----------



## theworldneedscolor

So, I thought bizzybee1 was a trusted seller, and I have only heard good things about them. But I was just looking through their items, and they have this set that has sold 39 of them and still has 9 left, and the item picture is from pinpics.  This seems awfully suspicious


----------



## pixiewings71

bizzybee1 is trusted, I would give the benefit of the doubt.  As others have explained earlier in the thread it's easy to get a lot of booster sets simply by using rewards to get them.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

SupernaturalMommy said:


> I looked over their auctions. I'd feel safe giving them a try. Most of their pins are on card and seem to be ones I have seen clearanced out. They probably got a good deal and are able to sell the stuff cheap enough to entice customers but still make a profit from deeply discounted items. I have some of the items they are selling, with the clearance stickers still on them, which is why I am making that guess. They have good feedback and aren't a huge store owner. Usually a good thing. Let us know how they turn out.



I purchased from brandnamesuff.  I'm waiting on the pins, it seems, so far, so good.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

I would trust bizzybee1 as well. I have bought from them a ton of times in the past. They are in my saved sellers. I haven't looked at the item you are referring to, so I can't comment on it directly. I don't know if you have  ever walked into one of those Disney clearance centers, but you can often find a boat load of the same pin or pin pack at a deeply discounted rate. I have bought pins that way to trade in the parks on the one opportunity I had to do that.

I also made a purchase from Brandnamestuff today so I will see how it goes.

Take this information however you want to, but my hubby bought from koolstuff2005. I had an o.k. experience with them when I bought from them but would personally recommend them as orange (which they are) as I previously mentioned. However, his purchase for me came missing the pin as I stated further up this page. He bought 3 pins. One was a new on card LE and two were traded for. They came bubble wrapped together with the finishes rubbing. I am lucky they didn't scratch. I am otherwise satisfied with those. But, he was missing the new on card LE. There was a packing slip in the envelope claiming it was in there, but it was very obviously not. I tried to give them the benefit of the doubt as I bought a mullti-pin purchase from them not too long ago and nothing was missing.

I sent them a polite message. I waited 48 hours and got no response. I sent them another message and they responded the next day and had no explanation but said they would bring in another box of pins from their warehouse and try to find a replacement. If they couldn't, they would offer me a refund the next day. I waited a day and didn't hear from them, so I sent them a message politely asking which it would be. They responded the next day (today) telling me they can't find a replacement and don't know how it missed going into the envelope as they have it scanned as sold or something to that effect, and offered me a refund. The funds were in my Paypal account before I got the message. The dollar amount seemed odd. So, I just looked up what I paid and it turnes out they refunded me more than I paid. I paid a weird dollar amount and they refunded me an extra couple of bucks and rounded up to a flat dollar amount. I guess I really can't complain as they made right by the mistake.

I have a ton of packages here of great transactions to add, but it is bed time for me, so I will do it sometime this weekend.


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

I've purchased pins from koolstuff2005.  Some of the pins, Hidden Mickey especially, as suspect and others are authentic.  My suggestion, do your research on the pin you are interested in before bidding.


----------



## MCoryB

theworldneedscolor said:


> I'm thinking about a grab bag from mousepinsonline.com. Any of you guys purchased from them before? If so, reviews? Thoughts?




I purchased a 10-pin pack from mousepinsonline.com recently, and after close examination and comparison with lots of photos online, I really believe 7 or 8 of them were scrappers.  But, of course, your experience may be better.  Many of what they sent were cast member pins.


----------



## wed100105

I came to this thread a little late. Can anyone identify if these are legit? I don't want to contribute to the scrapper problem. I bought several from this seller.

http://myworld.ebay.com/raredisneypins2012/&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2754


I bought a starter set from this one.
http://myworld.ebay.com/sansshot2000/&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2754


----------



## xtyr

SupernaturalMommy said:
			
		

> I looked over their auctions. I'd feel safe giving them a try. Most of their pins are on card and seem to be ones I have seen clearanced out. They probably got a good deal and are able to sell the stuff cheap enough to entice customers but still make a profit from deeply discounted items. I have some of the items they are selling, with the clearance stickers still on them, which is why I am making that guess. They have good feedback and aren't a huge store owner. Usually a good thing. Let us know how they turn out.



Thank you, I received the pins and they look great.  No pits, colors look good, etc.   The only thing I noticed was that on the back where the "pin" part is, there is only one "nub" instead of two.  I pulled out my old pins some have 2 nubs and some have 1 nub.  I also did some research on-line and it says most have 2 nub but 1 is normal too.
  I am very happy with the purchase and thank you for setting my mind at ease.  My boys just turned 7 and are excited to try out trading next time we go!


----------



## chaoscent

My BFF works at a Disney store.  They just got in some pins to put on the clearance rack.  She picked them up for me,  they ended up costing me about $2.20 a pin.  I have 13 of the same pin, but they are all good traders.  I have also picked up pins in the outlets for under $3 so they can most certainly be legit pins.  Penny


----------



## mom2ohc

I got some pins over the weekend from disney.crazy.  They are trash   I should have known, but well, lesson learned.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

wed100105 said:


> I came to this thread a little late. Can anyone identify if these are legit? I don't want to contribute to the scrapper problem. I bought several from this seller.
> 
> http://myworld.ebay.com/raredisneypins2012/&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2754
> 
> 
> I bought a starter set from this one.
> http://myworld.ebay.com/sansshot2000/&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2754



Raredisneypins... their individual pins look like ones I have seen on clearance and most are not known to have scrapper versions. The ones I tend to watch out for are Hidden Mickey and Vinylmations. I know the Peter Pan one comes in a Vinylmation booster type set and I haven't researched yet if there are scrappers on that one as I bought the whole booster pack.

sansshot... the ones you need to be careful of are those 25 pins for $25. Looking at the photos, it looks like it is mostly booster pack pins over and over with a few rack pins thrown in. They could easily have gotten those for trade with a cast member, but to sell them so cheaply makes me wonder what they traded in return. They may just make enough profit from individuals to sell them cheap. I don't know. I have some of those from trading, but I haven't researched them for authenticity since they are still in the bucket from my last trip of pins I need to analyze. Do your research before you buy and you should be fine.


----------



## theworldneedscolor

Any thoughts on disneypinsandvinylmation?


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

theworldneedscolor said:


> Any thoughts on disneypinsandvinylmation?



If I didn't already have almost every item they have for sale in multiples already, I would buy from them and stock up. Even on clearance I paid more than their opening bids.

Like me they are a buyer/seller. I see a lot of my customers have left them positive feedback and the ones we have in common I have dealt with enough times to know they would not leave good feedback if it wasn't warranted.


----------



## Megadisneyfan

Hi
I'm in Australia and want to buy a few pins to start my collection before I head to wdw. I'm not fussy about what pins but I don't want fakes.

I would prefer to buy directly from the Disney store but shipping for a few pins is almost $50 

Any suggestions I'm so lost as to which sellers are good. Any current recommendations much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Megadisneyfan said:


> Hi
> I'm in Australia and want to buy a few pins to start my collection before I head to wdw. I'm not fussy about what pins but I don't want fakes.
> 
> I would prefer to buy directly from the Disney store but shipping for a few pins is almost $50
> 
> Any suggestions I'm so lost as to which sellers are good. Any current recommendations much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!



Bizzybee1 and kittykat2bad are good sellers.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

Time for my update about all the pins I bought the last couple of weeks.

Brandnamestuff went really well. I highly recommend them. Everything was brand new. I ended up buying 5 auctions from them in total and all came amazingly well packaged and in perfect condition. My kids can't wait to trade the stuff.

bizzybee1 - 2 booster packs in perfect condition

maboutiquepetite - horrible packaging resulting in a very large cardboard backed pin having the back all bent and creased so be careful. They only used a manila envelope.

pinstation-1 - gorgeous genuine pins and they sent me a message that they are having a sale right now.

sleepys_emporium	 - really gorgeous genuine pins

thewill, kenerbean, nana1026 - all great individual pins

My biggest purchase, and I waited a while and paid a lot in shipping because it came from Hong Kong, but if you are looking for great HKDL pins, then I recommend bestpinstore. The pins I received were very well packaged, came registered mail with signature confirmation, came in a HKDL shopping bag with HKDL park maps and stickers and I looked up every item and they are all completely legit, not scrappers or anything like that. All brand new and on card or in original packaging depending on the item. I bought some duplicates for trading. I like the HKDL pins because I can get characters I can't get here and the pins are gorgeous and unique. Everything was brand new.

The rest of my purchases are repeats from sellers I already posted about so...

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## AngieMouse86

I strongly advise people to AVOID eBay seller hpywolf .

Bought a pin from them a couple weeks ago, paid a day after the auction ended. Days went by with no tracking info or item shipped icon, so I contacted them. No response. Wrote back a few days later and let them know that if I didn't hear back by the earliest date eBay said was okay to file an Item Not Received Claim, that I would. Finally got a response, saying that they were having shipping troubles, did not like unsatisfied customers, etc and that they would both refund my money and ship the pin. 

I didn't like that offer but they refunded anyway. 2 more days went by and still NO shipping info. Contacted and they now said since they refunded my money they did not feel the need to still ship the pin. I said fine, I'm re-paying but don't think about refunding me again unless you intend to submit a Sale Cancellation through eBay. 

They finally shipped the pin and went ahead and refunded my money again. 

So though I just today received the pin and did get my money back, I would not deal with this seller again, or recommend them to anyway, purely for the wait and rude customer service.


----------



## wed100105

wed100105 said:


> I came to this thread a little late. Can anyone identify if these are legit? I don't want to contribute to the scrapper problem. I bought several from this seller.
> 
> http://myworld.ebay.com/raredisneypins2012/&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2754
> 
> 
> I bought a starter set from this one.
> http://myworld.ebay.com/sansshot2000/&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2754




Just wanted to update....

I received all the pins and they are legit. It is obvious by the quality and the signs people have said to look for on the pin. Most (if not all) said Official Pin Trading on them. 

Thanks so much for the advice. I put the lanyard and 4 of the pins in DD's surprise backpack.


----------



## brenarmywife

I just got done buying from dizneymandoug on ebay and the transaction was perfect.  I got 6 sealed in package booster pins from him and my total came out to less than $1.85 a pin.  He has a few more listed as well.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

Disneypinsandvinylmation - great transaction: Bought 4 auctions from them and got 150 pins new in package for less than $1.25 per pin. They were a combination of booster packs, vinylmation junior still in package, and hidden mickey mystery still in package. They came boxed carefully via priority mail flat rate zone insured but even so I think the price was a little high for shipping. However, I saved so much on the pins I really can't complain. For now, I will only be buying random pins to complete my collections for a while. I'll post if I buy anything new.

Brandnamestuff - bought some individual pins this time and some mystery boxes. The mystery box was same price as at the park but without park shipping cost or sales tax so I saved a little. 

gyantzpod was able to get me 2 LE pins that I ordered from the park and they called me back to tell me they just ran out of them. His price was less than what I would have paid at park and it was a pin I wanted bad. I just don't like his packaging. Otherwise great transaction again.


----------



## TeamTilson

mom2ohc said:


> I got some pins over the weekend from disney.crazy.  They are trash   I should have known, but well, lesson learned.



I am new to pin trading (started on our first trip in '08 when DD was interested and loved trading with CM). 

For this trip, I bought an ebay lot from disney.crazy and irpliquidators. I paid on 7/20 and got the msg that they were shipped to my work address on 7/24. It's 7/30 and I still haven't received them to look them over.

I really wish I had seen this thread and thought it out thoroughly before losing $40.


----------



## mom2ohc

http://myworld.ebay.com/rmgerace/&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2754
bought some princess & tinkerbell lots from this seller - rmgerace - they look good to me   and my girls loved them!


----------



## maburke

SupernaturalMommy said:


> .
> 
> sansshot... the ones you need to be careful of are those 25 pins for $25. Looking at the photos, it looks like it is mostly booster pack pins over and over with a few rack pins thrown in. They could easily have gotten those for trade with a cast member, but to sell them so cheaply makes me wonder what they traded in return. They may just make enough profit from individuals to sell them cheap. I don't know. I have some of those from trading, but I haven't researched them for authenticity since they are still in the bucket from my last trip of pins I need to analyze. Do your research before you buy and you should be fine.



I am concerned about this seller.  The comment about selling them so cheaply even if they are real made me think to check who THEY are buying from.  Sure enough, they are buying from sellers who are selling huge lots cheaply, with lots of bad feedback that they are scrappers.  So even if the pins from sansshot2000 are real, I'm guessing (just a guess, no way to prove this) that they are buying cheap trash and trading it at the parks for what they know are real pins (especially those purchase with purchase pins, those are plentiful and genuine), and then selling those. There was a conversation way earlier in this thread about somebody who was doing that, and people knew who the person was, in the parks!  I don't know how you'd prove this, but all else being equal, I think I'll avoid this seller altogether, singles as well as lots.


----------



## daisy 'n donald

just got the 4 packs of booster sets from disneypinsandvinylmation today
they look legit enough for me...the packages are sealed and the price stickers are still on it....


----------



## surfergirl602

anyone have anything on seller main.street.mania ?


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

surfergirl602 said:


> anyone have anything on seller main.street.mania ?



My personal opinion would be to stay away... if you want to risk it, feel free. They do offer returns, which you will most likely have to pay the shipping on with tracking per eBay policy.

They use one picture over and over "as their stock is constantly changing". A lot of sellers do that, but they just started on eBay last month and have already sold 147 of these lots. Also, the photo they are using is of tons of pins that are known to be scrappers. Not all of those, but a great many...

And they put this in their listing:

"**Pins are listed as USED and may have minor scratches, sharp edges or wear from normal trading.  If you are buying for your personal collection rather than trading, please do not buy from me.** "

Sellers often use that disclaimer on scrappers... Sharp edges happen on scrappers more often than on pins that have been through multiple trades. Trading should not make sharp pieces of metal stick out. If anything, handling wears the metal down making it smoother. Well, that has been my experience. Also, what seller would tell you not to buy it if you plan to keep it? Personally, I tend to try out grab bags that say some to trade some to keep or something to that effect. Encouraging you to get rid of them seems like scrapper talk. Besides, how can they sell literally thousands of pins in a little over a month for around 50 cents each BEFORE eBay takes their cut. What did they use to trade for these in order to be able to sell them so cheaply if they are legit?

Just my humble opinion. It is up to you to make the decision, but there are a lot of sellers in the green who sell cheap lots of legit pins. I have bought from a lot of them over the years.


----------



## surfergirl602

SupernaturalMommy said:


> My personal opinion would be to stay away... if you want to risk it, feel free. They do offer returns, which you will most likely have to pay the shipping on with tracking per eBay policy.
> 
> They use one picture over and over "as their stock is constantly changing". A lot of sellers do that, but they just started on eBay last month and have already sold 147 of these lots. Also, the photo they are using is of tons of pins that are known to be scrappers. Not all of those, but a great many...
> 
> And they put this in their listing:
> 
> "**Pins are listed as USED and may have minor scratches, sharp edges or wear from normal trading.  If you are buying for your personal collection rather than trading, please do not buy from me.** "
> 
> Sellers often use that disclaimer on scrappers... Sharp edges happen on scrappers more often than on pins that have been through multiple trades. Trading should not make sharp pieces of metal stick out. If anything, handling wears the metal down making it smoother. Well, that has been my experience. Also, what seller would tell you not to buy it if you plan to keep it? Personally, I tend to try out grab bags that say some to trade some to keep or something to that effect. Encouraging you to get rid of them seems like scrapper talk. Besides, how can they sell literally thousands of pins in a little over a month for around 50 cents each BEFORE eBay takes their cut. What did they use to trade for these in order to be able to sell them so cheaply if they are legit?
> 
> Just my humble opinion. It is up to you to make the decision, but there are a lot of sellers in the green who sell cheap lots of legit pins. I have bought from a lot of them over the years.



Yeah, I didn't look too closely at the other auctions, I was just looking at one specific pin.  I haven't had to buy pins for a couple years now, and WOAH....  most of them are coming right out and saying they are selling scrappers!!!  I couldn't believe it!

(I helped to develop the green list, but my preferred seller isn't selling anymore.  boo)


----------



## SeattleSuz

I ordered my first set of traders from Dopeyspins, woah, big mistake.

But this time, I ordered from disneyfamily801, who I do not see on the list.  Any feedback about them?


----------



## LovinPooh

SeattleSuz said:


> I ordered my first set of traders from Dopeyspins, woah, big mistake.
> 
> But this time, I ordered from disneyfamily801, who I do not see on the list.  Any feedback about them?



 The absolute worst I ever bought from. There wasnt one pin in the lot that could even pass for being real. The paint was falling off them, edges were so jagged. DD even was all set with them. It was the worst experience with pins ever. I sincerely hope with all my heart they have changed and you get some nice pins. Good luck...let us know how it went for you. This was about 6months ago, so I hope your exp is better 

btw... i came on here and complained about them... why are they on the list yet??? hmmmm


----------



## pixiewings71

LovinPooh said:


> The absolute worst I ever bought from. There wasnt one pin in the lot that could even pass for being real. The paint was falling off them, edges were so jagged. DD even was all set with them. It was the worst experience with pins ever. I sincerely hope with all my heart they have changed and you get some nice pins. Good luck...let us know how it went for you. This was about 6months ago, so I hope your exp is better
> 
> *btw... i came on here and complained about them... why are they on the list yet??? *hmmmm



The only person who can edit the OP is the OP, unfortunately he's been really busy lately and isn't able to get here very much.  I've considered making an updated list but I have to make the time and to be honest I don't have that much of it.......


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

LovinPooh said:


> The absolute worst I ever bought from. There wasnt one pin in the lot that could even pass for being real. The paint was falling off them, edges were so jagged. DD even was all set with them. It was the worst experience with pins ever. I sincerely hope with all my heart they have changed and you get some nice pins. Good luck...let us know how it went for you. This was about 6months ago, so I hope your exp is better
> 
> btw... i came on here and complained about them... why are they on the list yet??? hmmmm



Thanks for the heads up. I have been trying to keep track of people. I don't really need to buy any right now. I am concentrating on selling my extras and trading like crazy! I am lucky enough to have a local place that has a trading meet once a month with good honest people who visit the parks many times per year and are fabulous at spotting scrappers, so I do a lot of my trading there lately. I hadn't been there in a while and was only trading at the parks. I've used a lot of the recommendations here to build up my collection of traders so I could start going there again. You never know what you will find when you go. It's like a treasure hunt every month. I am also looking forward to my vacation at Disney and DCL! Can't wait to trade on the cruise! That will be a first for us!


----------



## LovinPooh

Your lucky you can do some trading and get involved. There is absolutely nothing around here that has to do with pins. I dont know anyone else up here that even konws what they are. So I try and buy a lot here and there for DD if I can get it cheap. That way if they are junk then she just uses them for crafts or soemthing. But its the only way to keep the 'treasure hunt' alive up here til we get back to WDW. I dont buy many lots, but maybe every couple months I will spend $10 or so on 1. If we get seom good pin then we are super happy. Not all are junk... Its funny, treasure hunt is the way me and DD explain it to people. Looking for that 1 pin that will complete the set.
Good luck


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

Treasure Hunt is a great way to describe it actually. There are some sets where I am anal and want the whole set, even if I don't like the character, and others where I only want some of the characters, and if I didn't get a whole set then I often can find a missing pin or two at the monthly pin meets. It is a lot of fun. If you are ever going to be in this area let me know and I can give you the details on the meets. We get travelers in a lot... mainly people who used to live here and then moved away, but we get others who found us online too. The trade has been going on for many years now. I discovered it in 2007 and have gone on and off ever since. Sadly more off because of my daughter's cheer schedule. She often has competition on the days they meet, but this year she is forced to take a year off due to injury so I am starting to go again. There is one tomorrow

Are you familiar with Tomart's Pin Guide? The man who compiled it, Tom Tumbusch, sometimes comes to our meets from Ohio I bought a bunch of great pins from him the last time. He has to buy every single pin that goes into that book to photograph himself, and then when he is done with them, he sells a lot of them off. He is on ebay. Great guy!

Now I need to find some crafts I can do with all of my scrappers. One of my friends says he is taking his and selling them for the scrap metal to be melted down so they don't end up back in the pin population. I don't really want to do that. I was thinking maybe cutting the prongs off and making them into magnets, but have no idea how. I sort of stink at craft ideas. Anyone have any?


----------



## mouselike-harrier

I've been away from pin buying too long!  Anyone have any experience with:
mad4disneytoo  or  mousepintrader?   Thanks!


----------



## chaoscent

SupernaturalMommy said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I have been trying to keep track of people. I don't really need to buy any right now. I am concentrating on selling my extras and trading like crazy! I am lucky enough to have a local place that has a trading meet once a month with good honest people who visit the parks many times per year and are fabulous at spotting scrappers, so I do a lot of my trading there lately. I hadn't been there in a while and was only trading at the parks. I've used a lot of the recommendations here to build up my collection of traders so I could start going there again. You never know what you will find when you go. It's like a treasure hunt every month. I am also looking forward to my vacation at Disney and DCL! Can't wait to trade on the cruise! That will be a first for us!


 

I wish I could find Traders in the Philly Area and do a Philly Pin Trader Dis Meet.  I have soooooo many pins, too many to carry to Disney.  There is a great one in Central Jersey, but something always comes up on those weekends.  plus it's a 2 hour car ride.   Maybe someday we Philly people will get it together.  LOL


----------



## jenlpet

ordered from disneypinsandvinylmation and received them yesterday- they were all sealed in their packages and exactly as advertised! 

irbliquidators seemed to have a few legit and a few scrappers- but refunded half my money and let me keep the pins - so not the worst- but not the best either


----------



## cootiezoo

I have purchased booster sets from marme07 and kittykat2bad. Shipping was fast and the sets were all brand new.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

mouselike-harrier said:


> I've been away from pin buying too long!  Anyone have any experience with:
> mad4disneytoo  or  mousepintrader?   Thanks!



I would give mad4disneytoo a shot depending on what you are looking at. I looked at their auctions and most of their stuff is new on card. A lot of the loose pins don't come on cards originally. The HM stuff is where you tend to run into trouble, but I don't see anything suspicious about them. The 2 neutral feedbacks look undeserved and they leave great feedback. That is important to look at believe it or not. They have some great pins I would love to add to my collection but until I can sell off some of my duplicates I can't buy anymore :-(

mouspintrader looks good as well, however a lot of their pins are available all over ebay right now and you may be able to find a better price from a good seller, so search by the specific pins you want in a new window before you hit buy it now. Again, looking at their feedback, all five of their neutrals were from one buyer and it was over the quality of the card, not the pins. And, they leave great feedback. A lot of sellers have it on auto, but a lot don't leave any at all. I saved both of these sellers as searches because I think they look good.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

chaoscent said:


> I wish I could find Traders in the Philly Area and do a Philly Pin Trader Dis Meet.  I have soooooo many pins, too many to carry to Disney.  There is a great one in Central Jersey, but something always comes up on those weekends.  plus it's a 2 hour car ride.   Maybe someday we Philly people will get it together.  LOL



Start something up yourself. It may not be as hard as you think. Check local restaurants to see if they have space to loan you for meets. We do Fuddruckers. They let us use the space for free. They have all of us buying meals so they do make money. They have a separate room they use for busy days that we meet in. We are there from open until as late as dinner time. Otherwise there are a lot of public areas you could probably use for free. Get the buzz going with a yahoo group and put it in your signature anywhere you are allowed. Post about it anywhere you can. Generate a buzz. When you start seeing a lot of people joining, that is the time to try to put together a meet. We have been at three Fuddruckers because the first one closed down. The second wasn't as thrilled to have us there. One of the managers from the original moved to a new location and welcomed us with open arms there, but she couldn't give us the food discount we used to get at the original.

Sorry this went off-topic. Hope that  is ok. Just trying to help out a fellow trader.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

jenlpet said:


> ordered from disneypinsandvinylmation and received them yesterday- they were all sealed in their packages and exactly as advertised!
> 
> irbliquidators seemed to have a few legit and a few scrappers- but refunded half my money and let me keep the pins - so not the worst- but not the best either



I loved disneypinsandvinylmation... Only thing I don't like is there were no Buy It Nows. I had to wait and bid. But, I got a lot of stuff last minute with no one bidding on it. They have a few things now I want, but I am so broke lol... I did break down and buy another booster pack from brandnamestuff. I really wanted it, and they had the best price plus free shipping. Most sellers were breaking it up and selling it off pin by pin. It was one I couldn't wait to see if I could get in November. I had to have it now!


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

cootiezoo said:


> I have purchased booster sets from marme07 and kittykat2bad. Shipping was fast and the sets were all brand new.



Thanks for the heads up on marme07. I saved the seller as a search. Their stuff looks good.


----------



## mouselike-harrier

Thank you SupernaturalMommy for replying!  I am going to give mad a try.  Will post about my experience.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

mouselike-harrier said:


> Thank you SupernaturalMommy for replying!  I am going to give mad a try.  Will post about my experience.



Great! And you are welcome. Let us know!


----------



## chaoscent

SupernaturalMommy said:


> Start something up yourself. It may not be as hard as you think. Check local restaurants to see if they have space to loan you for meets. We do Fuddruckers. They let us use the space for free. They have all of us buying meals so they do make money. They have a separate room they use for busy days that we meet in. We are there from open until as late as dinner time. Otherwise there are a lot of public areas you could probably use for free. Get the buzz going with a yahoo group and put it in your signature anywhere you are allowed. Post about it anywhere you can. Generate a buzz. When you start seeing a lot of people joining, that is the time to try to put together a meet. We have been at three Fuddruckers because the first one closed down. The second wasn't as thrilled to have us there. One of the managers from the original moved to a new location and welcomed us with open arms there, but she couldn't give us the food discount we used to get at the original.
> 
> Sorry this went off-topic. Hope that is ok. Just trying to help out a fellow trader.


 

Good advice, thank you.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

chaoscent said:


> Good advice, thank you.



You are welcome! Hope it works out.


----------



## daisy 'n donald

i just got some more from disneypinsandvinylmation...and the packages look new and sealed....
the pins from them are great, just a bummer that you have to bid....i've won a 9 booster sets from them, but 3 different payments.....i'm waiting on the last 2 sets.....but i'd buy from them again

also won some sets from angali35....these too were bids on booster sets and they look new and unopened to me as well

also just got a package from gitanoman....i've bought from them in the past, but it was more of a loose lot and they were legit..the most recent ones i won (also by bidding, not buy it now) were unopened booster sets....and they look new to me too

lastly i won a set from kittykat2bad...i'm still waiting for them to be delivered..i won them the same time as the gitanoman auction...

dh wanted to get a lot of pins to trade, but i think between the 6 sets of purchases i made from these 4 sellers we have a little over 100 pins...which is good bc i think there actually might be a couple or so we'll want to keep.....and i also did not win any duplicate booster sets....even tho 2 of the ones i won i purposely set out to trade for last time...go figure....i'm cuties fan....

i would recommend these sellers and would buy from them again....well, i still hold out comment on kittykat2bad just because i haven't received my package yet, but i read good things about them before


----------



## abbadabbadoo

Just wanted to share a few of my recent pin purchases from ebay:

Purchased a few things from kittykat2bad. All were brand new sealed in package. I purchased from them twice in a 10-day period, and the second transaction took a while to ship to me. All pins were great though.

Purchased 2 lots of pins (each lot had 25) from disneyfamily801. I think I received 5 scrappers in the lot of 50. She did offer to refund my money, but I told her I wanted to send the ones back to her that I suspected were scrappers and have her replace them with new ones. She agreed to it, and after 10 days of sending them back I did receive 5 more that look to be authentic.

Purchased from eside56. Everything purchased from them appears to be authentic and in great shape.

Overall I've had positive experiences purchasing pins on ebay. I'm grateful to this thread for keeping me informed on what to look for as far as scrappers are concerned.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

daisy 'n donald said:


> i just got some more from disneypinsandvinylmation...and the packages look new and sealed....
> the pins from them are great, just a bummer that you have to bid....i've won a 9 booster sets from them, but 3 different payments.....i'm waiting on the last 2 sets.....but i'd buy from them again
> 
> dh wanted to get a lot of pins to trade, but i think between the 6 sets of purchases i made from these 4 sellers we have a little over 100 pins...which is good bc i think there actually might be a couple or so we'll want to keep.....and i also did not win any duplicate booster sets....even tho 2 of the ones i won i purposely set out to trade for last time...go figure....i'm cuties fan....



He he, I wonder if you are the one who kept outbidding me on the disneypinsandvinylmation sets

I usually take 150 to 200 pins to trade and end up running out before our trip is over. I trade like crazy. I don't know how many to take for my cruise, and my trip to the park is going to be so much shorter this time that I don't want to pack too many but also don't want to be short in case a cast member has something I really want.

Thanks for letting us know about the other sellers and let us know how the newest purchases turn out. I am still waiting on some purchases dh made so I will post when they show up. Sadly I keep saying I have enough, but I never seem to have enough. I think I have a problem.


----------



## mouselike-harrier

My recent transaction....
      I bought 2 pins from mousebuys.  Both were sealed and look completey authentic.  No problems and very quick shipping.  Got them at great prices as well.
      I bought one WDI pin from mad4disneytoo.  It was sealed, on the correct backing, and looks great and authentic.  Also, no problems and quick shipping.

Forgot to add, the WDI pin has the original Mickey's of Glendale sticker.


----------



## Eosphotog

abbadabbadoo said:


> Just wanted to share a few of my recent pin purchases from ebay:
> 
> Purchased 2 lots of pins (each lot had 25) from disneyfamily801. I think I received 5 scrappers in the lot of 50. She did offer to refund my money, but I told her I wanted to send the ones back to her that I suspected were scrappers and have her replace them with new ones. She agreed to it, and after 10 days of sending them back I did receive 5 more that look to be authentic.



I purchased a lot of 25 from disneyfamily801 and I had 10 confirmed fakes (typos, wrong colors, wrong finish, wrong thickness), and 10 suspected fakes (rough edges, imperfect finishes).  The remaining 5 were clean.  

They offered a refund, but I like the "Swap for clean ones" idea since some of these were soooo bad.

I've had FAR better luck buying booster packs.  Just picked up 3 sealed packs for $23 which gives me 15 pins.  For authentic pins I can't really beat that price, and I can trade them with confidence.


----------



## Eddygirl

I had an awful experience with 52JCMdisneypins. I bought a lot of 30 2 years ago before our trip for the kids to trade. When I got them it just did not seem "right" so I started checking online....holy cow...I did not even know what a scrapper or fake was!! The pins I got were I am pretty sure either counterfeit or scrappers. They all came in little baggies with instructions to "be sure to take the pins out and put them on your lanyard before going to the park".  Most of the pins had the Mickeyhead imprints on the backs....no clean edges. Classic counterfeit. The others were either off colour or pitted. There were maybe 3 in the whole lot that I could not tell 100% if they were either real or fake. 

Geez...never knew I would be such an expert on spotting fake Disney pins...all I wanted to do was get some traders for the kids. Little did I know!!! 

I documented each pin front and back with photos and sent the info to the anti-piracy dept and followed up with a phone call. I was so mad!!! It totally took some of the magic out of planning our first DL trip. That made me mad! Disney did not seem to be concerned really. I ended up filling with Paypal. They made me send the pins back at my expense for a refund. I neg'd the seller. I ended up getting some good pins from different sellers before I got the bad batch, enough for the kids to have fun....that was the main thing.

We are going back to DL and I have been collecting pins from Ebay for a while.....NO BIG LOTS! I learned my lesson. I have been using your guide as to which sellers should be okay. THANK-YOU!! I have been buying individual pins, and asking questions if I am not sure. I have a nice supply for the kids and as far as I can tell they are good pins. I did buy some pins from Sleepy's Emporium, individually no lots though, and they all look good. The ones with the Mickey Head stamps on the back look good, nice and clean. None of them are suspect on the lists of bad pins. So I had a good experience with him.

Thank-you so much for this thread! It has helped me and I feel good about giving the kids pins to trade.....even knowing half of the pins they end up with are probably going to be fakes.


----------



## Eosphotog

Eddygirl said:


> Geez...never knew I would be such an expert on spotting fake Disney pins...all I wanted to do was get some traders for the kids. Little did I know!!!



I think one of the most valuable aspects of building a collection to trade in the part is I quickly got a good idea of the quality of commonly available scrappers.   We're not the only ones who bought these lots, and we're certain to find these on CM lanyards, so seeing some in advance will certainly help filtering out pins that aren't legit.

Thankfully I was able to pick up inexpensive boosters ($2-$3/pin) from bizzybee1, pins4mepins4you, and pintastic_78.  These pins all were clean, or came sealed.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

I have a serious problem. I can't stop buying pins. There are a lot of mystery pins I want but to buy them all individually cost a fortune so I have been looking for sellers selling the whole packs at what seem to be good prices, and taking my chances on getting what I want. I just found some new ones that I have not purchased from before. The pictures show brand new packs. I will let you know when I get them if they are good.

I LOVE Jessicaswholesale. She mostly sells coins but she throws in some Disney pins and they are really good prices. My husband and I both bought from her lol...

Just tried out vinylmations, disneypinfanatics and dizneestuff1. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

rememberme sent me a great LE pin that I just love. Excellent transaction. The pin was used but in beautiful condition and well packaged.

Got a new package from disneypinsandvinylmation... love their stuff but it was horribly packaged with already used bubble mailers cut and pieced together to make a package. And, I paid a LOT of money for shipping from them to get that kind of packaging. Not happy with that but the pins are great.

Then, guess what, got my package from disneypinfanatics and it was identical packaging. Can't complain about it too much this time because it was free shipping, but it was not only identical packaging but it was also same address and last name as disneypinsandvinylmation. Nothing wrong with having more than one selling id. Just letting you know that they apparently took an ID registered in 2008 that was never used and decided to start selling on it. Only 21 feedback as of today, but they are the same person as disneypinsandvinylmation so I would assume you will get the same service and quality. Of course I didn't know that until I purchased from them. I was taking a chance on a "new seller". Turned out fine. Still waiting on another purchase from the second id. The pins were perfect but the card got ruined from the poor packaging.

Still waiting, also, on some other purchases. Tracking numbers were supplied days ago but they haven't been shipped yet apparently. I'll post when I get them.


----------



## cootiezoo

I believe that I received scrappers from stevenbeck1682012. Someone left him negative feedback (posted after I made my purchase) for the exact same pins that I purchased and they received scrappers from him as well. It looks like he is selling the same pins over and over again. Highly suspect! 

I received a booster set that I purchased from welovemmouse, it was packaged well and looks good!


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

Dizneestuff1 - great pin packs, unopened, carefully shipped, reasonable price. A little more than I usually pay per pin on pin packs for trading, but these were ones I wanted to keep so it was worth it. I would buy from them again with no hesitation.

Domdisneypin - I am a repeat buyer and was happy with the loose pins I bought. They look quite legit, and to my knowledge there are no scrappers of the pins I bought. Obviously from previous posts I am fickle about how things are packaged, probably because I take such great care in packaging my sales for shipment, so I still say his packaging leaves something to be desired in protecting the pins, but they are nice and fairly priced for single pin items.

Gitanoman I normally love and am a repeat buyer. Just purchased a number of loose pins from him all advertised as new. 2 of them don't really look new, but are good quality and 1 has very obviously been through multiple trades and is in rough condition. The rest of the pins were beautiful.

Disneypinfanatics (same as disneypinsandvinylmation) had a great transaction this time. No funky packaging! Great pins, fair price.


----------



## kelsea823

How do you find these legitamate sellers?  I would like to buy some pins for my grandchildren to trade.

Thank You!


----------



## pixiewings71

kelsea823 said:


> How do you find these legitamate sellers?  I would like to buy some pins for my grandchildren to trade.
> 
> Thank You!



Use the previous 3 pages or so and read Supernaturalmommy's posts regarding her recent purchases.  She has quite a few good sellers listed, then you simply search for them on eBay and start bidding.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

Had another great package come in the mail from disneypinfanatics. It had the funky packaging again, but I get it now - lol. They are packaging them that way only on booster sets to (hopefully) keep them from getting bent. It didn't work with my single booster pack purchase, but it worked will with my multi booster pack purchase. Totally recommend this seller. They aren't the cheapest (meaning they don't sell for $1 per pin) but they are extremely reasonable and I love what I have gotten from them so far. I am still waiting on one transaction... I think it will be delivered today.


----------



## Bob Cobb

Themepark connection in Winter Garden Florida is a great place to pick up pins.  They also have a website.  I bought several pins last year forna reasonable price.


----------



## MrsVB8505

SupernaturalMommy said:
			
		

> Had another great package come in the mail from disneypinfanatics. It had the funky packaging again, but I get it now - lol. They are packaging them that way only on booster sets to (hopefully) keep them from getting bent. It didn't work with my single booster pack purchase, but it worked will with my multi booster pack purchase. Totally recommend this seller. They aren't the cheapest (meaning they don't sell for $1 per pin) but they are extremely reasonable and I love what I have gotten from them so far. I am still waiting on one transaction... I think it will be delivered today.



Thanks for all the great advice on eBay sellers.... It has really helped me A LOT!   .  I checked out disneypinfanatics and put in a best offer on something so we shall see.  Thanks again!


----------



## TeamTilson

I was sad to see a young girl swapping pins with a CM and the girl had a scrapper's famous sandwich bags with individual bagged pins which she was swapping with. I hate knowing that those bad pins are circulating around WDW.


----------



## spartankid34

TeamTilson said:
			
		

> I was sad to see a young girl swapping pins with a CM and the girl had a scrapper's famous sandwich bags with individual bagged pins which she was swapping with. I hate knowing that those bad pins are circulating around WDW.



Don't some pin packs come in these baggies? I bought some vinylmation jr pins at Disney last year and they did??


----------



## pixiewings71

TeamTilson said:


> I was sad to see a young girl swapping pins with a CM and the girl had a scrapper's famous sandwich bags with individual bagged pins which she was swapping with. I hate knowing that those bad pins are circulating around WDW.



You know, this may have been the case for this young girl but not everyone who carries pins in a sandwich bag with individual bagged pins have or are trading scrappers.  This is exactly how I carry my pins and from my many posts in this thread I'm sure you can tell I'm pretty knowledgeable regarding scrappers.  It's simply easier to carry pins this way, I can't carry a bag around all day (I tried once, I was in so much pain) so instead I fill up my lanyard and carry extras around bagged up just like this.  In fact, I recommend carrying pins this way so they don't scratch each other up while being carried around.....


----------



## chaoscent

Heading to WDW for the pin trading event.  Say hi if you see me.  I will be on an ECV with a tan vest filled with pins, & a green hat filled with pins.   Penny


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

pixiewings71 said:


> You know, this may have been the case for this young girl but not everyone who carries pins in a sandwich bag with individual bagged pins have or are trading scrappers.  This is exactly how I carry my pins and from my many posts in this thread I'm sure you can tell I'm pretty knowledgeable regarding scrappers.  It's simply easier to carry pins this way, I can't carry a bag around all day (I tried once, I was in so much pain) so instead I fill up my lanyard and carry extras around bagged up just like this.  In fact, I recommend carrying pins this way so they don't scratch each other up while being carried around.....



She's right. Carrying pin bags around sucks! It takes up a lot of room in your luggage. It adds extra weight to your neck, back, shoulder... I carry a couple of bags with me on my trips. I try to have 150 to 200 pins because I trade like crazy. I separate them into manageable bags and keep an empty one for the pins I have traded for. 

This works for us, and if you have a large family of traders you may want to try it out for yourself... Each day I go to the park, I take a bag with me in my purse and wear my lanyard full of pins. I fill up lanyards for my kids as well, but I usually get stuck wearing both of their lanyards on and off throughout the day , as well as my own. As I trade, I put the pins I traded for into an empty bag inside a different pouch in my purse and refill our lanyards as they run out. At the end of the day when we get back to our resort, we go through our haul for the day: Inspect them more thoroughly, Decide which ones we like best, Weed out any duplication we may have made, And prepare the lanyards for the next day first filling them with any duplicates we may have accidentally gotten and the pins that we decide we don't like so much after all. When we head out the next day, we have our lanyards ready, and we grab another manageable bag of pins for my purse to refill the lanyards throughout the day. Sounds like a lot, but the system works really well for the heavy amount of trading that we do. I don't think I'll do it that way on the ship with our availability of going back to our room. I don't even know if that much trading goes on with the cruises. So, we will see.

Anyone done any trading on the cruises that have any good suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

And... lastly, got another great package in the mail from Bizzybee1. She is already on the good sellers, but she is worth another mention.


----------



## MrsVB8505

SupernaturalMommy said:
			
		

> And... lastly, got another great package in the mail from Bizzybee1. She is already on the good sellers, but she is worth another mention.



I have received pins from Bizzybee1.   She is definately a good one to get pins from....


----------



## ronnmel

MrsVB8505 said:


> I have received pins from Bizzybee1.   She is definately a good one to get pins from....



Same here. Got a great package from Bizzybee1, and am waiting for two more that should come next week. She's also been great at communicating with me when I had a question/comment.


----------



## MrsVB8505

Does anyone know anything about the seller "thetoymart"???  Seems to have a lot of pins I'm looking for... But not on the original green, yellow, let anywhere.   Thanks


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

The Toymart is the store for Tom Tumbusch, the creator of the Disney Pin Guide books that are so popular. I have purchased from him in person because he occasionally comes to the monthly pin meet that is here that I go to. He has great stuff. Whenever he makes the trip it is a feeding frenzy with all the stuff he brings. He actually purchases and photographs every single pin that goes into those books. Then he sells a lot of them off. He is trustworthy and a really great guy.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

Sorry. My phone acted up and I ended up double posting.


----------



## MrsVB8505

SupernaturalMommy said:
			
		

> The Toymart is the store for Tom Tumbusch, the creator of the Disney Pin Guide books that are so popular. I have purchased from him in person because he occasionally comes to the monthly pin meet that is here that I go to. He has great stuff. Whenever he makes the trip it is a feeding frenzy with all the stuff he brings. He actually purchases and photographs every single pin that goes into those books. Then he sells a lot of them off. He is trustworthy and a really great guy.



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!   I did not know that.... Saving him as a favorite seller!


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

No problem. Glad to help.


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

I got pin packs from Disneypinfanatics and kittykat2bad, both are great sellers with authentic pins.  We are headed to WDW next June and wanted to get obtaining our trading pins out of the way as soon as we could so we are working on it this year.


----------



## CheshireGato

After my Amazon fail (bought 25, about 10 scrappers) I decided that I might actually need an Ebay account! 
Signed up today, bought a booster set from kittykat2bad, I'm sure my outcome will be much better!!


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

cootiezoo said:


> I have purchased booster sets from marme07 and kittykat2bad. Shipping was fast and the sets were all brand new.



Marme07 changed their user ID to meme5445 on September 7, and now should probably be removed from the good sellers list. They currently have no items for sale and got 11 straight negative feedbacks in a row in the last month for non-receipt of items. The feedback is speculating that something may have happened to them. I hope they are ok. They were a great seller.

Got more great pins from Dizneestuff1...


----------



## The Flame

Does anyone on here use the locking pin backs? The kind where you don't need a key? 

Any good sellers or ones to watch on Ebay?

Thanks!


----------



## joeysmommy

I have purchased locking pin backs from eBay seller Disneypatriot numerous times and have never been disappointed


----------



## The Flame

joeysmommy said:


> I have purchased locking pin backs from eBay seller Disneypatriot numerous times and have never been disappointed



Thank you! I have ordered one time but it was years ago. I think I ordered from Disneypatriot also but can't be sure.

I appreciate your reply!
Amy


----------



## The Flame

Is the original list(post 1) updated regularly or do you need to sort through the most recent posts to see who the 'good' sellers are?

It has been over 3 years since we have bought traders on Ebay and I can tell by this thread that the bad pins are more abundant than ever. 

Needing pins for an unplanned trip in 2 weeks. Do you think I will get them if I order today?

Thank you!


----------



## pixiewings71

The Flame said:


> Is the original list(post 1) updated regularly or do you need to sort through the most recent posts to see who the 'good' sellers are?
> 
> It has been over 3 years since we have bought traders on Ebay and I can tell by this thread that the bad pins are more abundant than ever.
> 
> Needing pins for an unplanned trip in 2 weeks. Do you think I will get them if I order today?
> 
> Thank you!



The original thread owner is scarce these days, like everything life has a way of getting busy and he's not around as much as he used to be.  Unfortunately he's the only person who can update the thread.  I would recommend reading the first 1-3 pages for review and helpful info and then skipping to the last 10 or so.  That will give you the best info.  
As for getting them for a trip in 2 weeks, I'd see about contacting one of the recently mentioned good sellers and letting them know what your asking, see if they can put a BIN up for you or if they will ship to the hotel for you.   Good luck!


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

The Flame said:


> Is the original list(post 1) updated regularly or do you need to sort through the most recent posts to see who the 'good' sellers are?
> 
> It has been over 3 years since we have bought traders on Ebay and I can tell by this thread that the bad pins are more abundant than ever.
> 
> Needing pins for an unplanned trip in 2 weeks. Do you think I will get them if I order today?
> 
> Thank you!



And, its about to get worse. I just got an e-mail from a friend who I trade with and there is another board somewhere that someone posted a bunch of photos about a new batch of scrappers about to hit. Am I allowed to post a link to that site here? They had pictures.

The most recent pages have a lot of great sellers. I have bought up like crazy over the last few months and there are some really great sellers on eBay selling new items.

Bizzybee 1 currently has a clearance sale on booster packs going on if you are looking for traders. Very reliable. The pins come out to $2 each in lots of 25, 50, 75, 100, etc. and have free shipping.

I used to use the locking backs. I bought all mine at Disney. Don't use them anymore and need to get rid of them... If I can find the bag I put them in, I'll give them away to whoever wants them.


----------



## CheshireGato

Got 3 booster pins sets from kittykat2bad in the mail today. Sealed, price sticker still on, and pins look great!


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

CheshireGato said:


> Got 3 booster pins sets from kittykat2bad in the mail today. Sealed, price sticker still on, and pins look great!



Glad to know. I bought some I'm waiting on. I saw them on ODPT and couldn't believe she had the recent ones that just came out so cheap. Saved me a ton of money over ordering directly from Disney.


----------



## Sir Aaron

I've bought a number of pins from meekd100.  I received one pin I suspected was counterfeit (the "border" on the back was not easy to discern).  When I contacted him he sent me a pin of my choice (or offered to refund the money and let me keep the pin).  I actually got two pins from him.  He also refunded money on another pin before it was sent out.  I asked him to compare pins from a series noting that it was the only good method of determing scrappers or counterfeits in this particular series.  He did it and said one of them didn't look right so he refunded the money. All the other pins I received looked correct.


----------



## NSmuppetmom

I don't have time to read all 100+  pages, so I apologize if my question is a rehash....

Is "oldmooma"  a reputable source for pins on EBay?


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

NSmuppetmom said:


> I don't have time to read all 100+  pages, so I apologize if my question is a rehash....
> 
> Is "oldmooma"  a reputable source for pins on EBay?



Yes, I have bought from her several times. Here is the catch. It may make no difference to you. If you are only looking for cheap traders for the parks, you'll be in good shape. However, she lists her pins as new on card, and some of them are, and some are not. Sometimes she words it that you will get a mix of new on card and "new but traded"... My first order from her was amazing. Each order thereafter went a little downhill so I stopped buying. It may be just that she got sick of selling to me.

If you buy a lot of pins, expect duplicates. Expect poor packaging. My pins were always just shoved into a flat rate padded mailer and if you order a lot of pins, that is not good protection. Expect to overpay for that poor packaging.

Expect your new on card pins to be pins just poked into random cards. It may make no difference to you, but at my monthly trade meet, it makes a big difference. Sometimes your "two pin sets" are two unrelated pins stuck onto a single card. I got Cars with Mickey, Stitch with the little green men from Toy Story and many others. There are many on their original cards, or in pin packs or booster sets as well. So, those are new.

My last order contained 10 pins in a plastic bag that were most definitely scrappers. A couple were even rusty. That was on a new on card listing. However I bought a few hundred pins from her over the summer and would still recommend her.

Giver her a try. Let us know what kind of mix you get. I am wondering if her stock changed.


----------



## Tropical Wilds

Again, I didn't sort through the whole post, but what's the scoop on www.mousepinsonline.com ?  Still an ok person to buy from or no?


----------



## pixiewings71

Tropical Wilds said:


> Again, I didn't sort through the whole post, but what's the scoop on www.mousepinsonline.com ?  Still an ok person to buy from or no?



Reports on MPO have been mixed lately.  Many people saying they got scrappers.  When I used them I liked what they sent, but they sent a mix of standard Disney pins and Pro Pins (mostly Pro Pins), I liked the Pro Pins so I would usually keep them and occasionally used them for a CM trade (PP ARE accepted by CM's, as are Bertoni pins but Sedesma are NOT).  Personally I'm not sure I'd use MPO again, just because of the scrapper reports mostly.  I think they are like some sellers, they are in a "use at your own risk" type of status.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

Got my booster packs from kittykat2bad and was quite happy. 2 of them were a new release pack and they were about 1/4 of what they were selling for on Disney's website and at the park.


----------



## hclifford

Has anyone purchased from Rowrall before?


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

hclifford said:


> Has anyone purchased from Rowrall before?



No items for sale. No feedback as a seller since June. No Feedback for selling pins in the last three years.


----------



## hclifford

Yea he had a few up the other day that I liked but didn't want to take the chance without someone's feedback.  Thank you though


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

Countdown to the Millennium pins usually sell well, but that seller's ended and were re-listed and ended again with no sale. Maybe because no feedback for pins in the past? Those prices were very low and some had free shipping, so it is anyone's guess...


----------



## Dalisair

Good: 
alices-house-of-treasures
dizfunfair 
gitanoman
glenbrooks 
gyantzpod 
mejia.79 




BAD:
mydisneyfunds2go
mr.disneycollector 
disneyfamily801


----------



## Mummy2Sydney

Hello everyone, this is a great thread but I'd like to ask for recommendations. we are looking to buy pins specifically to trade on our next trip. Our girls are 6 & 8 and don't mind what they get....can you recommend a seller who I'd get the best bang for my buck with?


----------



## Mikikael

Mummy2Sydney said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, this is a great thread but I'd like to ask for recommendations. we are looking to buy pins specifically to trade on our next trip. Our girls are 6 & 8 and don't mind what they get....can you recommend a seller who I'd get the best bang for my buck with?



I go through thepincollection  a lot and never had an issue. Most pins are going to have dozens of sellers. You should pick one with the lowest price and the best reviews. 1-2 bad reviews do not cancel 200+good. Also look at shipping. I rather pay an extra buck on the pin then see someone try to overcharge me for a stamped envelope.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

Mikikael said:


> I go through thepincollection  a lot and never had an issue. Most pins are going to have dozens of sellers. You should pick one with the lowest price and the best reviews. 1-2 bad reviews do not cancel 200+good. Also look at shipping. I rather pay an extra buck on the pin then see someone try to overcharge me for a stamped envelope.



For point of reference I buy and sell on eBay. (I trade tons on a monthly basis at a local meet and always need new pins, and sometimes I buy more than I am able to trade. Other times I just decide I don't want a character I collected anymore so I get rid of them.) 

You can't always judge by shipping, although there are a lot of people who do overcharge. I have posted about a few of them here. I've been charged $12 for a shipment to find the seller actually paid more than that (not to mention the fact that eBay takes a minimum of 9% of whatever the seller charges for shipping and Paypal another 2.9%. A lot of sellers have that built into their shipping charge as a handling fee.) Then I've been charged $3 which I thought was reasonable to end up getting a plain envelope with the pin shoved inside and a stamp on it, as pointed out, so I basically overpaid by more than $2.00 for one pin.

If you are buying pin lots, flat rate shipping is common because the sellers often use flat rate mailers or ship first class in padded mailers and the cheapest a pin can be shipped that way is $1.64 with commercial base pricing discount from eBay. Add in their packaging costs and everything else eBay allows you to add to handling, and the cheapest flat rate shipping is around $2.00 (if the seller buys their supplies in bulk and uses eBay shipping) and in that case, the seller still loses money on the shipping because of the eBay fees, but you will still find people who complain about that. I see it in the eBay forums all the time. Buyers want free shipping because that is what eBay shoves down their throats, but what they don't realize is that sellers who offer free shipping are adding it into their item costs. So, if you buy more than one item, you may very well be overpaying. I like to see my shipping cost, not see it added into the price since I usually buy in large quantities.

Look for sellers who sell pin lots for around $2.00 a pin ($50 for 25 pins is common) and don't charge more than around $5 to ship those pins. Don't buy lots where the same seller is selling the same lot of pins over and over because you will probably get scrappers, and if it is less than $2.00 per pin on a blind lot, they often are scrappers as well. You can find new on card lots for around $2 per pin all over eBay.

I've posted about a lot of good sellers with pin lots in the last few pages of this thread. And, I am brutally honest with all aspects of the transaction. However, it is true that one or two negatives or neutrals doesn't mean the seller is bad. You need to look at the patterns, see what the comment was specifically, see how the seller responded. If the seller got hostile in their response, you probably want to stay away. Also, look at the feedback left for others by the person who left the seller that feedback. They may have a pattern of negging sellers. I've seen that and tend to just ignore those negatives knowing the seller probably didn't deserve it.

Well, that is my education of eBay lesson for the day. Hope you find what you are looking for. I leave in 11 days for my long trip and can't wait! I have a LOT of pins ready to go!!!


----------



## macleod1979

I would agree. Ebay is the way to go.


----------



## Ashlotte

Hi,
We're new to pin trading (as of September), and since we got back from our trip, I have been trying to read up on everything I can to educate myself.  This is a great thread!  I wish I had seen it before I had bought on ebay. 

I just wanted to add that seller disney.crazy is selling scrappers.  We bought two lots from her and some were obvious scrappers based on poor quality, while others looked legit, but after looking them up on pinpics, are also known counterfeits.  

Also, I did not buy from coolstuff2005, but just looking at this pin (sailor Chip shown with teeth), shows that he is selling counterfeits.  Pinpics specifies that that particular pin (Chip with teeth versus without) is a fake.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/DISNEY-CUTI...555?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2d5336eb  I wanted to get his name added to the list.

Thanks!

I just purchased two sets from themuchnessofdisney and was happy to find her listed on the good sellers list.  I don't have them yet, but am very excited to receive them.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

Ashlotte said:


> Hi,
> 
> Also, I did not buy from koolstuff2005, but just looking at this pin (sailor Chip shown with teeth), shows that he is selling counterfeits.  Pinpics specifies that that particular pin (Chip with teeth versus without) is a fake.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/DISNEY-CUTI...555?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2d5336eb  I wanted to get his name added to the list.



I've had multiple bad experiences with them :-( They are on my bad list...

I'm on my way to Disney in 2 days for a 9 day cruise/park trip. Have lots of pins to trade!!! Thanks to this thread I found some great sellers, and posted about some not so great...

Be careful everyone. The Black Friday deals ebay is trying to get sellers to push could get you a lot of icky pins if you aren't careful.


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

Have fun on your trip Mommy!  And thanks for all of your updates on pin sellers, we've been able to pick up lots of pins for our trip next year from your suggestions.


----------



## Avojeo

Hello!!

Has anyone bought from zayleigh797?  I looked at her feedback and no one was discussing scrappers?  If anyone has and had scrappers please let me know!!

Thanks


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

The Fox Menagerie said:


> Have fun on your trip Mommy!  And thanks for all of your updates on pin sellers, we've been able to pick up lots of pins for our trip next year from your suggestions.



Glad to help. Leaving tomorrow...


----------



## maburke

Avojeo said:


> Hello!!
> 
> Has anyone bought from zayleigh797?  I looked at her feedback and no one was discussing scrappers?  If anyone has and had scrappers please let me know!!
> 
> Thanks



No firm evidence, but with Buy it Now prices this low, it sets off alarm bells for me. Also, people buying two lots describe getting exactly the same pins in both. That's a a sign of buying cheap imitations in bulk & then splitting them up. Also, the description reads "100% trade able" nothing about authentic or genuine. 

I'd stay away.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

Was just trading in the gift shop at Old Key West and they have a life preserver of pins. They just came out with bags of fresh legit Disney pins and I asked why they were replacing so many pins and they said they were getting rid of all the pins they think are fake!!! (Right after I got what I think is a fake pin... drats!)


----------



## scrapbunny

Wow! I know pin trading will be fun but getting the pins to start is going to be hard! After bidding on a few lots today before I started searching the newer posts I'm glad I didn't win any. I found a seller selling "authentic" pins where you get what is pictured and they seem good. The seller is cuquicollectables. Anyone know if this is a good seller? I did a search of the thread but didn't find anything.


----------



## Holeshot1982

Hey guys, need help checking out a couple of sellers... Tried to search this thread but came up empty....

I've just started collecting the 100 years of dreams series and there's 2 sellers it looks like I'll be doing a lot of business with.... hopefully... Of course both have great feedback with high numbers..... 

auctionmst - Store - The Pins that Mickey Built

dreamsworldwide - Store - Dreams Online

dreamsworldwide concerns me the most, all the pines are new in the package and a lot of them the sellers to have multiple.... Anyone have any experience with either one of these sellers?


----------



## The Wise One

I bought about 50 pins this past week, not all have come in yet but here are some reviews:

*stitchsglitch*: Awesome seller! Got a GREAT price on the Princess Crest mystery pins and the Heroes/Villains packs. Came sealed with the Disney price sticker still on them. I'm actually ordering two more packs from her today. She also upgraded me to priority shipping for free.

*cosmogheetuffy*: Also a great seller! Got some awesome pins new on the card. Totally authentic.

*zayleigh797:* on a whim I bought a random lot of 25. I got a mix of authentic and scrappers. I guess it's to be expected for $14. I'll just use the scrappers in my scrapbook for decoration.

*joeandbecca1224*: Got a great authentic pin at an awesome price! Reasonable shipping costs.

*gyantzpod*: Got a wonderful Belle pin new on the card at a great price. Always a great seller. 

*123goinggoinggone *: I honestly can't tell if this pin is authentic or not. It LOOKS good, but there are mixed reviews on Ebay about this seller, and I got it pretty cheap.

*
midnight-trader *: another one that I just can't tell if it's real or not. I *think* it's authentic, it's heavy and has all the right markings and looks good. But again, I got a REALLY good price for it too.


----------



## RCEliot

Does anyone have experience with Disneyatmidnight1? I thought their sales looked pretty good, but then again they're only asking $1 per pin as starting price. FB says they're slow at shipping, but nothing about scrappers.

Also, I ordered some lots from Domimgood and main.street.mania. I know there's posts from the past about Domimgood but the pins I ordered from him are just for my personal Disney stuff. I have a huge collection of really random Disney things that is in a closet in my room. I'm going to stick the scrappers on the corkboard in there because why not. 

The ones from main.street.mania I'm not so sure about. People are saying they got some scrappers, people are saying they got a bunch that were messed up, and people who say they've been traders for awhile are pleased and had "a few scrappers" here and there. I don't know what to think about these.

I assume my best bet would be, after getting the pins in the mail, to check them online and compare to the images there, and then the ones I'm unsure about take to Disney when I go next year. 

Oh well. I'm just starting out as a trader (mainly just to try and get Disney stuff for my collection, though) so I'm struggling to figure out this stuff and get into forums like this and learn good from bad pins/sellers.

Thanks for this thread. Already helped me cut out some things I was looking at bidding on.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

scrapbunny said:


> Wow! I know pin trading will be fun but getting the pins to start is going to be hard! After bidding on a few lots today before I started searching the newer posts I'm glad I didn't win any. I found a seller selling "authentic" pins where you get what is pictured and they seem good. The seller is cuquicollectables. Anyone know if this is a good seller? I did a search of the thread but didn't find anything.



I just bought 6 sets of the "what you see is what you get" auctions from this seller. Some of the auctions said authentic, some did not. I was hoping they were just trying to switch up their titles a bit.  But, a few of the ones I got were certainly scrappers... one had a really horribly done backstamp on it that was pushed so deep into the pin it looked like it was almost to the surface of the pin. A few had HORRIBLE brush strokes in them. One of the pins had a border around the Mickey ears on the back. I know that is not a tried and true way to tell, because I did get a pin direct from Disney that had that, but in general they say it is a bad sign. Plus, as mentioned in the past, I am anal about shipping and packaging. They sent me an invoice for $18.99 for combined shipping. The tracking number they uploaded to ebay was bogus... it still never even shows as scanned in much less delivered, and that is because the package I got in the mail had no tracking on it at all. They threw the pins into some random box from some small electronics they had around the house, wrapped it with a piece of computer paper that had the shipping information hand written on it, and sent it out. They made a fair profit on the shipping.

Bought a bunch of random stuff from gama6252 and was very happy with it. Well packaged. Came in the Disney shopping bag (as well as being well packaged) and all came new on cards.


----------



## cseca

I just bought some pins from disneymee and dizkneepinz.
Both for the same exact sets but at different prices.
disneymee had it for almost double the price and the items were shipped quickly along with original baggies (pins I bought was PWP).

dizkneepinz were cheaper (I won an auction) but the pins did not come in individual baggies.

Both sets look authentic to me. 
I couldn't see any obvious scrapper signs on them. If they are then they are extremely good scrapper manufacturer.


----------



## RCEliot

So I got my pin orders in from domimgood and main.street.mania. 

From what I can tell, these are my results in looking for brush strokes, dimples, wrong colours, etc. using pinpics. 

main.street.mania:
13 Fake pins
11 Real pins
1 that I couldn't find in the pinpics database.

domimgood (aka DIZZneY4PINS)
3 Fake pins
17 Real pins


With domimgood it seems to be a luck of the draw (or his quality has increased as of late, since he hasn't had as many complaints as of late.)

I'll be reverifying these pins with a group of my friends who work at Disney (and with some of their friends who have been there a lot longer) to make sure I got this right, but to me it seems that with lots from people who claim to trade (which they may buy the scrappers, trade for real ones, and then send a mix of reals and fakes) it's just luck of the draw for what you get.


----------



## nugov2

This is a great thread.  I had no idea about fakes.  I was more concerned about getting badly scratched pins in these auctions.  I have a question....I was going to buy a couple of smaller lots on ebay.  I want to start each of my kids with about 20-30 pins.  I am not going to research each pin I buy to see if it is real or fake, but will send them back if I see any of the signs described(I already emailed seller for some pics of front and backs).  If I do get some fakes...what happens if you try to trade them at Disney?  Will they just refuse to trade with the kids or will they trade and just discard the fake.  I wanted to get my kids a good number to start with, but do not want them to not be traded with if they turn out to be fake.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

nugov2 said:


> This is a great thread.  I had no idea about fakes.  I was more concerned about getting badly scratched pins in these auctions.  I have a question....I was going to buy a couple of smaller lots on ebay.  I want to start each of my kids with about 20-30 pins.  I am not going to research each pin I buy to see if it is real or fake, but will send them back if I see any of the signs described(I already emailed seller for some pics of front and backs).  If I do get some fakes...what happens if you try to trade them at Disney?  Will they just refuse to trade with the kids or will they trade and just discard the fake.  I wanted to get my kids a good number to start with, but do not want them to not be traded with if they turn out to be fake.



Disney will take them... Sadly they have to. That is why so many people trade and end up with scrappers from their trade. It's all a catch 22... Some Disney employees aren't educated about scrappers. They trade because it is a part of their job. Many of them sell on the side to supplement their income so they are generally more experienced about scrappers but they have to trade with you anyway if it meets the Disney criteria of having the correct backstamp and not being a sedesma or propin (although I think the propin rule has changed again). So, your kids will be able to trade them even if they are scrappers, but in turn, they may end up with scrappers for their trade. Disney does try to switch them out occasionally. On my most recent visit to Old Key West, in the gift shop they had a life preserver that they had pins on that you could trade and when I was there they were pulling off everything they thought was fake and replacing it with new stock fresh from Disney that were legit pins.

There are a lot of people new to trading that aren't educated about scrappers who buy large lots from eBay to trade and then they all wind up on the cast member lanyards. The first several lots I bought on eBay years ago were like that and I hadn't even heard of scrappers, but once I got educated, I started being much more cautious about my purchases. I refuse to deal with scrappers because I don't want to make the problem worse. Some people just don't care, and others really don't care because they intentionally buy scrappers to trade for good pins to sell off for a higher price... aka domimgood.

And, of course, no matter how educated you are, and regardless of whether you work for Disney or not, no one can be 100% positive in all situations because some of the scrappers actually look better than the legit pins. I was just going through my pins last night and I have an Aurora pin bought at Disney still on its original card and for the first time I noticed a spot on the pin where it looks as though the paint fell off and someone tried to paint it back on. The color doesn't quite match and it isn't between the lines. It goes right over the metal separating lines between the colors. Don't know how I didn't notice that before.

Good luck. You ca always find cheap pins on eBay still new on card if you are willing to spend somewhere in the neighborhood of $1.50 to $2.00 per pin.


----------



## nugov2

SupernaturalMommy said:


> Disney will take them... Sadly they have to. That is why so many people trade and end up with scrappers from their trade. It's all a catch 22... Some Disney employees aren't educated about scrappers. They trade because it is a part of their job. Many of them sell on the side to supplement their income so they are generally more experienced about scrappers but they have to trade with you anyway if it meets the Disney criteria of having the correct backstamp and not being a sedesma or propin (although I think the propin rule has changed again). So, your kids will be able to trade them even if they are scrappers, but in turn, they may end up with scrappers for their trade. Disney does try to switch them out occasionally. On my most recent visit to Old Key West, in the gift shop they had a life preserver that they had pins on that you could trade and when I was there they were pulling off everything they thought was fake and replacing it with new stock fresh from Disney that were legit pins.
> 
> There are a lot of people new to trading that aren't educated about scrappers who buy large lots from eBay to trade and then they all wind up on the cast member lanyards. The first several lots I bought on eBay years ago were like that and I hadn't even heard of scrappers, but once I got educated, I started being much more cautious about my purchases. I refuse to deal with scrappers because I don't want to make the problem worse. Some people just don't care, and others really don't care because they intentionally buy scrappers to trade for good pins to sell off for a higher price... aka domimgood.
> 
> And, of course, no matter how educated you are, and regardless of whether you work for Disney or not, no one can be 100% positive in all situations because some of the scrappers actually look better than the legit pins. I was just going through my pins last night and I have an Aurora pin bought at Disney still on its original card and for the first time I noticed a spot on the pin where it looks as though the paint fell off and someone tried to paint it back on. The color doesn't quite match and it isn't between the lines. It goes right over the metal separating lines between the colors. Don't know how I didn't notice that before.
> 
> Good luck. You ca always find cheap pins on eBay still new on card if you are willing to spend somewhere in the neighborhood of $1.50 to $2.00 per pin.



Thanks.  $2 is still reasonable, considering the new price.  I am assuming they are going to want a few new ones once we are there, but I think it will be more about the fun of trading.  I just don't want to be inspecting my pins with a fine tooth comb to make sure they are legit.  I am glad there is a list posted because that helps to avoid some problems.


----------



## RCEliot

> And, of course, no matter how educated you are, and regardless of whether you work for Disney or not, no one can be 100% positive in all situations because some of the scrappers actually look better than the legit pins.



See, that's why with the lots I got yesterday I'm going to have several people who work at Disney take a look and I'm trying to get in touch with one of my relatives who trades pins on a regular basis. So many of them look exactly the same (colour is correct, no dimples or obvious brush strokes, etc.) and a few I got are the same ones I bought brand new at Disney Quest and side-by-side they look identical. They could be really good fakes, they could be real, but there are really really good fakes of stuff out there.

The pins I want to trade and sell are all ones I've bought personally at Disney. The only time I will trade any that I didn't buy is when I've got a solid opinion from everyone I have inspect the pin. Otherwise they're just for me to have Disney stuff around. 

long babbling post

_TL;DR I won't trade any I get on Ebay unless enough people give me the okay. Only going to trade ones I know are real. Probably will only trade with other traders because the Disney cast may not know the difference between real and fake._


----------



## RCEliot

Has anyone had any dealings with Shanwendy? She's selling 50 pins for (typically) $25 to start and then lets it go up from there, but some of her auctions start at nearly $10 and I found one starting at $0.99. Thinking that one may be a typo, I went ahead and bid on it (since it's cheap anyways) and if I win I'm going to check the pins thoroughly and let my friends see them, but I'm going to assume that since she's starting them at around $.50 per pin on most of her auctions that they are scrappers. (She doesn't have any neutral or negative feedback yet.)


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

RCEliot said:


> Has anyone had any dealings with Shanwendy? She's selling 50 pins for (typically) $25 to start and then lets it go up from there, but some of her auctions start at nearly $10 and I found one starting at $0.99. Thinking that one may be a typo, I went ahead and bid on it (since it's cheap anyways) and if I win I'm going to check the pins thoroughly and let my friends see them, but I'm going to assume that since she's starting them at around $.50 per pin on most of her auctions that they are scrappers. (She doesn't have any neutral or negative feedback yet.)



My personal opinion? I wouldn't touch them with a 10 foot pole. That doesn't mean you won't get great pins. You may. But, the photo they are using is one full of pins known to be scrappers. Also, the whole "tradeable and traded for at Disney" line is one often used by scrappers... they guarantee them to be tradeable, they don't guarantee them to be authentic. Lastly, selling multiple lots and saying if you get over 50 you WILL get duplicates is a good indication, at least when you are buying the pins that cheaply. Who can afford to sell 50 pins starting at $.99 if they are legit? Obviously they are hoping they will get bid up, but if they don't, they are out 50 pins and eBay leaves them with a big fat bill for more than what they got paid. Plus, they are coming with free shipping from China... don't know if you noticed that part or not. It will cost them more than they make to ship it.

Now, granted the part about possibly getting duplicates if you buy over 50 doesn't equate to scrappers. I have that in my blind lot wording, but mine are for all new on card. I have hundreds of unique pins on card but I put that in there to cover my butt in case some reseller decides to come in and buy up my whole supply at once. I don't want to have a negative feedback for putting a duplicate in.

If you are just looking for traders without wanting to risk scrappers, my (very wordy) two cents is to stick with US sellers who advertise new on card pins. There are tons of them. A lot of us have posted about them on this thread over the last 10 pages or so. If you don't mind taking the risk and you want to go with loose pins, try to go for the what you see is what you get route instead of stock photos. They usually have better outcomes. And, you can often find fun pins that you actually want to add to your collection, not just stuff to trade. I recently bought from cuquicollectibles (or whatever it was) and although I had issues with some parts of the transaction, I did get some cute pins that my kids were thrilled with and was able to finish off some of my mystery pin sets.


----------



## pixiewings71

RCEliot said:


> Has anyone had any dealings with Shanwendy? She's selling 50 pins for (typically) $25 to start and then lets it go up from there, but some of her auctions start at nearly $10 and I found one starting at $0.99. Thinking that one may be a typo, I went ahead and bid on it (since it's cheap anyways) and if I win I'm going to check the pins thoroughly and let my friends see them, but I'm going to assume that since she's starting them at around $.50 per pin on most of her auctions that they are scrappers. (She doesn't have any neutral or negative feedback yet.)





SupernaturalMommy said:


> My personal opinion? I wouldn't touch them with a 10 foot pole. That doesn't mean you won't get great pins. You may. But, the photo they are using is one full of pins known to be scrappers. Also, the whole "tradeable and traded for at Disney" line is one often used by scrappers... they guarantee them to be tradeable, they don't guarantee them to be authentic. Lastly, selling multiple lots and saying if you get over 50 you WILL get duplicates is a good indication, at least when you are buying the pins that cheaply. Who can afford to sell 50 pins starting at $.99 if they are legit? Obviously they are hoping they will get bid up, but if they don't, they are out 50 pins and eBay leaves them with a big fat bill for more than what they got paid. Plus, they are coming with free shipping from China... don't know if you noticed that part or not. It will cost them more than they make to ship it.
> 
> Now, granted the part about possibly getting duplicates if you buy over 50 doesn't equate to scrappers. I have that in my blind lot wording, but mine are for all new on card. I have hundreds of unique pins on card but I put that in there to cover my butt in case some reseller decides to come in and buy up my whole supply at once. I don't want to have a negative feedback for putting a duplicate in.
> 
> If you are just looking for traders without wanting to risk scrappers, my (very wordy) two cents is to stick with US sellers who advertise new on card pins. There are tons of them. A lot of us have posted about them on this thread over the last 10 pages or so. If you don't mind taking the risk and you want to go with loose pins, try to go for the what you see is what you get route instead of stock photos. They usually have better outcomes. And, you can often find fun pins that you actually want to add to your collection, not just stuff to trade. I recently bought from cuquicollectibles (or whatever it was) and although I had issues with some parts of the transaction, I did get some cute pins that my kids were thrilled with and was able to finish off some of my mystery pin sets.



  ITA!


----------



## petals

wdwmagic1928 is another seller to watch out for. I was going to buy pins from them but asked about feedback they have recieved as there has been negative feedback saying they weer selling scrappers of Soda Fountain pins. I told them I would leave negative feedbacks if the pins i recieved were fake and they said they don't want my business.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

petals said:


> wdwmagic1928 is another seller to watch out for. I was going to buy pins from them but asked about feedback they have recieved as there has been negative feedback saying they weer selling scrappers of Soda Fountain pins. I told them I would leave negative feedbacks if the pins i recieved were fake and they said they don't want my business.



Let me prefice this by saying I am not sticking up for this seller, nor would I buy from them. I agree with your assessment but for different reasons. I am only posting this response to give deeper insight for someone who may be new.

I wouldn't go by that feedback in and of itself. Sometimes you need to dig a little deeper. Three of the comments were from the same buyer and eBay removed one of them, which they rarely do unless a buyer has abused the system and the seller can prove it. Then with the other feedback, one negative was for a slow ship and one was for a package that went overseas that was opened (which sadly does happen). And, one was from a person who wanted to do the transaction outside eBay. Compare that to the 2,261 positive feedback and almost 5 perfect stars and I would sooner try them before I judge, if I had not dug deeper that is.

All that being said, the part that would concern me most is all of the Disneyshopping pins they have advertised as being not new or on card back with low LE's, as well as the HKDL and Disney Soda Fountain pins. If you look at their sold items over the last 15 days with advanced search, they have sold the same exact pins over and over and over. That is more telling to me than the feedback. It looks like they have around 200 varieties of pins and they just keep re-listing and re-listing each of them as individual pins, and since they keep selling repeatedly, they are most likely scrappers.


----------



## RCEliot

The problem I'm having right now is I've got these scrappers now, and I don't want to trade them and contribute to the problem, none of my friends collect, and I don't have any kids/young cousins that would like them. I can't list them on Ebay without getting put on a list as a scrapper seller and I would get negative feedback, but what can I do with them? List them and put in the description that they were bought from another ebayer and are definitely scrappers? That would still get me listed. I can't afford to throw them out, though. As it was I shouldn't have bought them but I love Disney stuff, just not the particular characters and pins I got... and some of the ones I don't want seem to be completely real too.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

RCEliot said:


> The problem I'm having right now is I've got these scrappers now, and I don't want to trade them and contribute to the problem, none of my friends collect, and I don't have any kids/young cousins that would like them. I can't list them on Ebay without getting put on a list as a scrapper seller and I would get negative feedback, but what can I do with them? List them and put in the description that they were bought from another ebayer and are definitely scrappers? That would still get me listed. I can't afford to throw them out, though. As it was I shouldn't have bought them but I love Disney stuff, just not the particular characters and pins I got... and some of the ones I don't want seem to be completely real too.




Some suggestions... I have scrappers in my collection. Most I obtained before I knew what scrappers were and I am just stuck with them for the same reasons as you... don't want to contribute to the scrapper problem and can't sell them without negative feedback which no one wants.

Some of mine I keep in my collection as "place holders" until I can get my hands on the authentic pin. 

How long ago did you buy them? You may be able to utilize eBay or Paypal buyer protection... check their rules for the time limits (I don't remember what they are offhand.) Even if the seller says no returns, eBay's policy is that the seller HAS TO accept returns no matter what their stated policy is. A lot of buyers don't know that. But, you only have 14 days for that and you will have to pay return postage.

Do you do any crafting? Some people use them in various forms of crafts... there are all sorts of things you can do with them if you want to take the time. One of the most common ones is scrapbooking.

A friend of mine takes his to a metal recycling place and has them melted down. Not sure how much money he gets for it... not much I am sure... but he just had a huge batch melted down.


----------



## Emerson613

Totally never even thought about fakes.....saw a pin in the lot I just purchased that seemed like plastic almost.... did some research and sure enough I have a bag of fakes!

The ebay seller is Disney.Crazy


----------



## sixteen

I just planned our first trip to DLR and in the excitement of learning about the fun stuff to do there, jumped too quickly on an auction for pins that I thought was a great deal!..... Ah....  Then I researched.  Guess who I bought from?  243disneypinfreak.....  Great.
So since this was only this morning and maybe it hadn't shipped yet, I decided my best course of action was to email the seller.  I questioned where they get these huge amounts of pins to sell, their authenticity, and requested my money back in full if they couldn't give me a good answer to these questions.
I have already based my own judgement of his legitimacy given what I've read on this board, but I thought you might be interested to see his reply: 

Hi,

Please understand that I try to sell the best pins available.  I get my pins from all kinds of sources that are too numerous to mention.  All my pins are official disney pins with pin trading logos and rubber mickey backs.  They are 100% guaranteed tradeable at all Disney parks.  I have personally traded tens of thousands of my pins and have always been able to trade them.  Never had one I could not trade!!   I do have a return policy as well, which most other sellers do not.  You can look at my feedback of over 6000 and see that I stand behind my pins, so if you are not happy with them, you can return them and i will either swap them out or refund your purchase.

Second, please understand this on what I am saying, not just because I am saying it. This is Disney policy and what the upper levels of Disney have said.  They are saying this, not me!! There is absolutely NO one, especially a regular cast member in the parks, or even the managers, who have the authority to tell a guest that any pin is not a true Disney pin. It is actually AGAINST Disney trading policy for ANY cast member to tell you THEIR opinion on whether a pin is "good" or "bad"!!! This is in their training!  They are NOT to disrupt and cause any problems.  You are the guest, and for them as the cast member to disrupt the pin trading process is COMPLETELY against Disney policy.  So when a cast member interjects his/her personal opinion about a pin, they are violating Disney policy and can get reprimanded for it!!! If any cast member tries to tell me their opinion, I tell them they can't because it can get them in trouble.  So cast members can NOT tell you that a pin is good or bad.  How and why can I say this?  Because there is not a way for them to prove that it is not.  All Disney pins are made in the same place, so for them to tell you that they are "scrappers" is just not true. Disney knows this so that is why they have that policy in place.  The information I have from upper levels of Disney is that Disney considers ANY pin that have disney backstamp, logo and a rubber mickey back an official authentic Disney pin. This is just because they CAN NOT prove in any way that it is not!  Further, Disney's policy on pins is that the only way for anyone to know it is a official authentic Disney pin is to buy it DIRECTLY from Disney.  It does not make much sense, but in a way it does, because it really is the only thing Disney can say about any pin.  So does that mean that any pin that is bought, traded or sold in any other venue than at a Disney park or store is not a official authentic Disney pin??  Well of course not.  Are all pins on ebay "scrappers" as they are called??  Of course not!!  But that is what Disney wants you to think!  Because they want you to buy pins only from them and for much higher prices.  Disney hates ebay and people who sell Disney pins in whatever fashion, because it is cutting into the money they make.  They would love to get rid of anyone selling pins on ebay.  

Most people who buy my pins love them and think they are great.  So there is no way a cast member or two can tell you they are not real when they have no ability to say they are not.  I have personally bought thousands of pins from Disney and traded for 10s of thousands of more in the parks, so when a cast member tells you that my pins are "scrappers",  I take that personally.  Not just that they are wrong, but that they just do not have the authority or the capability to make that decision, no matter what they try and tell what might be wrong with the pin.  I can go into all the production reasons on how the pins are made, but that is just not necessary.  It mainly has to do with quality control.  But that is a whole different topic. 

So after being longwinded and technical, I am more than willing to do what you want on the pins.  If you want to return them, please do and I can either swap them out or refund your purchase.  I am more than happy to do what you would like to satisfy you.  


Thanks,
Pat Jones
423disneypinfreak


----------



## xmansmom

sixteen said:


> If you want to return them, please do and I can either swap them out or refund your purchase.  I am more than happy to do what you would like to satisfy you.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Pat Jones
> 423disneypinfreak



Oddly enough, I just received some pins from this same seller.  I suspected they were fake so came here to do a little research.  I noticed that she takes returns but you have to pay return shipping and pay a restocking fee.  I sent a msg. and am interested to see if I get the same response.  What I get from reading your response is that she has looked into Disney policy, knows they won't say anything to you, and is peddling fakes knowing full well that it is wrong.  Technically when she says 100% tradable she is being honest but the listing says "Official trading pins".  They are obviously NOT official.  "I have personally bought thousands of pins from Disney and traded for 10s of thousands of more in the parks" So does this mean she admits that she has traded more than she has actually purchased from Disney?  Unbelievable!!!


----------



## RCEliot

Do you guys think that $18 each for the Toddler Princess and Toddler Boys sets is fair? I found someone selling each of them, in the package, but they state that 

"These pins were bought here on ebay and I cannot guarantee that they are completely authentic, however seeing as they are in the package with the original price on them I assume that they are." 

They have other pins listed too. A set labeled as being definite scrappers bought through ebay auctions and am assortment that they say 
"THE ONLY PINS IN THIS LOT THAT I CAN SAY ARE AUTHENTIC DISNEY PINS ARE THE PHILIP, MALEFICENT, AND JEDI PINS AS I GOT THEM FROM THE PARK MYSELF (PAID FOR, NOT TRADED). 
THE PIN WITH CHIP AND DALE IN THE PLANE WAS GOTTEN AT A GARAGE SALE IN FLORIDA AND IS MORE THAN LIKELY REAL BUT CANNOT BE CONFIRMED AT THIS TIME.

THE OTHER PINS CANNOT BE DETERMINED AS AUTHENTIC AT THIS TIME. THEY WERE GOTTEN THROUGH TRADING AND BUYING HERE ON EBAY. THEY DO NOT HAVE OBVIOUS DIPS, BRUSH STROKES, BACKSTAMP ERRORS, OR COLOURATION ISSUES FROM WHAT I CAN TELL (I am new to this and it is possible that I overlooked something.)" 

I mean, at least they're honest but I don't know... They want $16 for the "maybe real" ones and $5 for the scrappers. 

Has anyone done business with them before? Their name is "yoruthewulf." I'm going to message them and see what they say, but, yeah, anyways.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

RCEliot said:


> Do you guys think that $18 each for the Toddler Princess and Toddler Boys sets is fair? I found someone selling each of them, in the package, but they state that
> 
> "These pins were bought here on ebay and I cannot guarantee that they are completely authentic, however seeing as they are in the package with the original price on them I assume that they are."
> 
> They have other pins listed too. A set labeled as being definite scrappers bought through ebay auctions and am assortment that they say
> "THE ONLY PINS IN THIS LOT THAT I CAN SAY ARE AUTHENTIC DISNEY PINS ARE THE PHILIP, MALEFICENT, AND JEDI PINS AS I GOT THEM FROM THE PARK MYSELF (PAID FOR, NOT TRADED).
> THE PIN WITH CHIP AND DALE IN THE PLANE WAS GOTTEN AT A GARAGE SALE IN FLORIDA AND IS MORE THAN LIKELY REAL BUT CANNOT BE CONFIRMED AT THIS TIME.
> 
> THE OTHER PINS CANNOT BE DETERMINED AS AUTHENTIC AT THIS TIME. THEY WERE GOTTEN THROUGH TRADING AND BUYING HERE ON EBAY. THEY DO NOT HAVE OBVIOUS DIPS, BRUSH STROKES, BACKSTAMP ERRORS, OR COLOURATION ISSUES FROM WHAT I CAN TELL (I am new to this and it is possible that I overlooked something.)"
> 
> I mean, at least they're honest but I don't know... They want $16 for the "maybe real" ones and $5 for the scrappers.
> 
> Has anyone done business with them before? Their name is "yoruthewulf." I'm going to message them and see what they say, but, yeah, anyways.



If you want those toddler pins, you can get them cheaper. PM me if you want. But, that is a good, fair price. I just bought someone's collection - all real authentic still on card pins. And those pins were in it. There was a set of Princess Booster and a set of Prince in BOX - the older release of the set. I can't list the transaction here because it was not an eBay thing, but someone getting rid of their collection that I got lucky to find here.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

OK. I used the eBay app the other day to buy something. The app does not have the advanced functionality of the full site, at least not on my device. You can't look at the feedback except by scrolling though all of it... its not clickable to see what the specific complaints were. Also, you can't search completed auctions by seller to see if they are selling the same thing over and over. I have emails set up to notify me of certain things, and obviously when I click on those links, you see other things, and the Princess shoes caught my eye. I have 3 packages direct from Disney, and I traded for one shoe when I was at the park 2 months ago. I expected to see a lot more of those since they are one of the best deals on park pins. But, I couldn't find them anywhere. I wanted them for something specific without opening my sealed packs.

So, stupid me buys a set of loose princess shoe pins that "were traded for" from (yikes) disneyfamily801. The auction was ending in moments and at that very time they had no other sets listed and so I decided to take a chance not having access to this thread and the eBay app at the same time. I knew the name seemed familiar to me but I just wasn't sure. BIG MISTAKE!

Finally get my pins in the mail - it was actually well packaged and prompt shipping. I can't complain about that part of the transaction. But, they were definitely scrappers. VERY GOOD scrappers. Only 1 had a slight divot, barely any sign of brush strokes, and only a slight border on the back on one edge of the pin. An average person would never know. But, I pulled out my legit ones and compared side by side and sure enough, scrapper. Then I looked at their history as I tried to decide what to do and saw they sold 40 sets in the last 10 days alone. I didn't go any further. I knew I didn't need to

So, I wrote a very polite message to call them out on it because they do accept returns and said that I didn't feel I should have to return them at my expense because they were fake. If I had changed my mind I would be willing to pay return shipping, but since they were counterfeit I didn't feel like I should be out ANY money. I had already read their nasty responses to feedback people put out, so I covered all my bases by stating things that would not give them room to make any of those same comments to me. I told them I wanted an amicable resolution but if one could not be reached then appropriate feedback would be left and I would be going through the eBay or Paypal dispute process and possibly making a chargeback on my credit card. 

Here is their response:

_Hi,
I have traded for these pins over the last couple of months. I also purchased a few sets to compare the traded pins with. I believe that these pins are authentic but respect your opinion. I would appreciate your thoughts on how to have an amicable resolution.
Also, I have a large family with many living in the LA area. Therefore we are able to go the parks several times a week. Also, my sister just left with her family for WDW.
We have been pin trading and selling on ebay for a long time. Customer satisfaction is important to our family business.
I await your reply.
CJ_

Please tell me how someone who lives in Salt Lake City, Utah goes to Anaheim several times per week?


----------



## sixteen

Can someone please explain to me how the mini pins work re: trading.

Is a mini = a regular-sized pin, or do you need to trade a mini for a mini, or are the minis considered a set and only tradable as a set?

I am looking to buy a lot of 25 from bizzibee1, but it looks like I could end up with a bunch of minis.....  Would I be better off only looking for sets of regularly sized pins?

Thanks.... I'm new to this!


----------



## DarthTod

sixteen said:
			
		

> Can someone please explain to me how the mini pins work re: trading.
> 
> Is a mini = a regular-sized pin, or do you need to trade a mini for a mini, or are the minis considered a set and only tradable as a set?
> 
> I am looking to buy a lot of 25 from bizzibee1, but it looks like I could end up with a bunch of minis.....  Would I be better off only looking for sets of regularly sized pins?
> 
> Thanks.... I'm new to this!



A pin is a pin, but don't expect everyone to trade that giant pin with spinners for a smaller one, unless they're a CM . I just bought one of those sets from her, very happy with what I got.


----------



## davedmaine

SupernaturalMommy said:
			
		

> OK. I used the eBay app the other day to buy something. The app does not have the advanced functionality of the full site, at least not on my device. You can't look at the feedback except by scrolling though all of it... its not clickable to see what the specific complaints were. Also, you can't search completed auctions by seller to see if they are selling the same thing over and over. I have emails set up to notify me of certain things, and obviously when I click on those links, you see other things, and the Princess shoes caught my eye. I have 3 packages direct from Disney, and I traded for one shoe when I was at the park 2 months ago. I expected to see a lot more of those since they are one of the best deals on park pins. But, I couldn't find them anywhere. I wanted them for something specific without opening my sealed packs.
> 
> So, stupid me buys a set of loose princess shoe pins that "were traded for" from (yikes) disneyfamily801. The auction was ending in moments and at that very time they had no other sets listed and so I decided to take a chance not having access to this thread and the eBay app at the same time. I knew the name seemed familiar to me but I just wasn't sure. BIG MISTAKE!
> 
> Finally get my pins in the mail - it was actually well packaged and prompt shipping. I can't complain about that part of the transaction. But, they were definitely scrappers. VERY GOOD scrappers. Only 1 had a slight divot, barely any sign of brush strokes, and only a slight border on the back on one edge of the pin. An average person would never know. But, I pulled out my legit ones and compared side by side and sure enough, scrapper. Then I looked at their history as I tried to decide what to do and saw they sold 40 sets in the last 10 days alone. I didn't go any further. I knew I didn't need to
> 
> So, I wrote a very polite message to call them out on it because they do accept returns and said that I didn't feel I should have to return them at my expense because they were fake. If I had changed my mind I would be willing to pay return shipping, but since they were counterfeit I didn't feel like I should be out ANY money. I had already read their nasty responses to feedback people put out, so I covered all my bases by stating things that would not give them room to make any of those same comments to me. I told them I wanted an amicable resolution but if one could not be reached then appropriate feedback would be left and I would be going through the eBay or Paypal dispute process and possibly making a chargeback on my credit card.
> 
> Here is their response:
> 
> Hi,
> I have traded for these pins over the last couple of months. I also purchased a few sets to compare the traded pins with. I believe that these pins are authentic but respect your opinion. I would appreciate your thoughts on how to have an amicable resolution.
> Also, I have a large family with many living in the LA area. Therefore we are able to go the parks several times a week. Also, my sister just left with her family for WDW.
> We have been pin trading and selling on ebay for a long time. Customer satisfaction is important to our family business.
> I await your reply.
> CJ
> 
> Please tell me how someone who lives in Salt Lake City, Utah goes to Anaheim several times per week?



Seems like the red flags were there.. You shouldn't have bought them


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

davedmaine said:


> Seems like the red flags were there.. You shouldn't have bought them



Actually, no, the red flags weren't there. That was my point. Don't use the eBay app... it sucks for stuff like this. Can't click on feedback the way you can on the computer. Can't look at completed listings. Can't do a lot of things I normally do from the computer. They didn't have another set listed at the time, and I know people who have traded for them. 

If I had been in front of the computer I would not have bought from them. But, no matter as I am returning them. Sadly they will just re-sell them, but I am not going to eat the money. I did way too much of that when I didn't know what scrappers were and I have buckets of them that are useless.

On the other hand, just bought a pin from kiljoy667 and it was perfect. I have not bought from them before. I was after a specific pin and just searched for the lowest price on eBay. But, it is flawless and legit and completes my set. Fast shipment and well packaged as well. Same goes for a pin from scubapro5.


----------



## RCEliot

SupernaturalMommy said:


> OK. I used the eBay app the other day to buy something. The app does not have the advanced functionality of the full site, at least not on my device. You can't look at the feedback except by scrolling though all of it... its not clickable to see what the specific complaints were. Also, you can't search completed auctions by seller to see if they are selling the same thing over and over. I have emails set up to notify me of certain things, and obviously when I click on those links, you see other things, and the Princess shoes caught my eye. I have 3 packages direct from Disney, and I traded for one shoe when I was at the park 2 months ago. I expected to see a lot more of those since they are one of the best deals on park pins. But, I couldn't find them anywhere. I wanted them for something specific without opening my sealed packs.
> 
> So, stupid me buys a set of loose princess shoe pins that "were traded for" from (yikes) disneyfamily801. The auction was ending in moments and at that very time they had no other sets listed and so I decided to take a chance not having access to this thread and the eBay app at the same time. I knew the name seemed familiar to me but I just wasn't sure. BIG MISTAKE!
> 
> Finally get my pins in the mail - it was actually well packaged and prompt shipping. I can't complain about that part of the transaction. But, they were definitely scrappers. VERY GOOD scrappers. Only 1 had a slight divot, barely any sign of brush strokes, and only a slight border on the back on one edge of the pin. An average person would never know. But, I pulled out my legit ones and compared side by side and sure enough, scrapper. Then I looked at their history as I tried to decide what to do and saw they sold 40 sets in the last 10 days alone. I didn't go any further. I knew I didn't need to
> 
> So, I wrote a very polite message to call them out on it because they do accept returns and said that I didn't feel I should have to return them at my expense because they were fake. If I had changed my mind I would be willing to pay return shipping, but since they were counterfeit I didn't feel like I should be out ANY money. I had already read their nasty responses to feedback people put out, so I covered all my bases by stating things that would not give them room to make any of those same comments to me. I told them I wanted an amicable resolution but if one could not be reached then appropriate feedback would be left and I would be going through the eBay or Paypal dispute process and possibly making a chargeback on my credit card.
> 
> Here is their response:
> 
> _Hi,
> I have traded for these pins over the last couple of months. I also purchased a few sets to compare the traded pins with. I believe that these pins are authentic but respect your opinion. I would appreciate your thoughts on how to have an amicable resolution.
> Also, I have a large family with many living in the LA area. Therefore we are able to go the parks several times a week. Also, my sister just left with her family for WDW.
> We have been pin trading and selling on ebay for a long time. Customer satisfaction is important to our family business.
> I await your reply.
> CJ_
> 
> Please tell me how someone who lives in Salt Lake City, Utah goes to Anaheim several times per week?



I know what you mean with the really good fakes. I have the Snow White shoe and it is PERFECT. You'd think it's the real thing... until you notice that on one edge there is a blotch of paint. That's literally the only thing wrong with the entire pin. Ugh. But I'm keeping it. I don't plan to do pin trading unless it's with pins I buy from the parks myself, so having completed sets of scrappers doesn't bother me so much.

I'd say you just make the appropriate cases and demand a refund from them. They're just like every other scrapper seller and are going to "stand behind" their pins and be completely rude when confronted.


----------



## RCEliot

OH, I almost forgot: I got a response from yoruthewulf. 

My message to her just asked generally about why she's selling the pins, where she got them (the ones she says are real) etc. 

Her response:

_Hi! First of all, I'd like to thank you for contacting me about the concerns you have towards the authenticity of the pins I'm selling. 

As I've stated in the the descriptions, I bought all but four of my pins through ebay users here-and-there and everywhere at super cheap prices. Expecting the worst, I made sure to check every single pin against pinpics, and I carefully looked for dips, dings, brush strokes, color issues, and all that jazz. The ones in my scrapper auction I can say with certainty are scrappers because the majority of them have big dips in them, some of them have very horrible coloring, and many are just plain wrong, hence is why I've listed them as scrappers.

As for the auction where I included real ones with ones that I can only assume, based on my limited knowledge, are real, I've checked each and every one of the ones that I didn't get personally at the park against pinpics as well. From what I can see, there's nothing wrong with the color of any of them, and there are no visible dings. I've only been collecting for a few months now, so my knowledge is very limited, because of which I have stated that the only ones I know for a fact are real are the Philip, Maleficent, and Jedi pins, and I'm 95% sure that the Chip and Dale one is real because I bought it from a garage sale in Daytona Beach (where I live). I still could be wrong, which is why it's not included with the other three (it also has sharpie on it, which was entirely my bad.) 

On the matter of the Toddler pins, I bought those here on ebay as well, and they were listed as new, on the card, and in the original plastic packaging. From what I can tell (without opening them) they are real and everything seems authentic in the sense that it does have the original sticker on the package and everything is all sealed up. Working against the glare of the plastic, I haven't been able to see any dips or problems, and I don't plan to remove the plastic only to find that they are, in fact, real and end up lowering the value of a brand new in-package set. I have stated that I can't be sure that they are authentic, because I did not purchase them from the park myself, so there's that. I only just got them, but I paid more than I really wanted to ($20 for the Princess set, $10 for the Boys) because I was hoping to get to keep the set, but I have to resell them and get my money back, and more, because the Spring semester has just started and I've spent so much money on pins in the last few months that I was unable to afford any classes and am now selling things at a desperate rate to get 2 classes in the Spring semester B (starts in March.) 

I'm aware that selling pins for low(er) prices is suspicious, but I assure you that I have no intentions of passing off pins that I, myself, did not buy as authentic when I cannot be sure that they are, I'm just trying to make some money so I can go to school.

I thank you again for contacting me about your concerns, and I hope you have a nice day.

Regards,
YtW_

Seems pretty straightforward and sincere, but I can't help thinking that she's just a bit of an idiot. I mean, come on, she spent her college money on Disney pins? I know some of us get carried away when we're buying things on ebay, but you think she'd be smarter than that if she's in college.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

RCEliot said:


> Seems pretty straightforward and sincere, but I can't help thinking that she's just a bit of an idiot. I mean, come on, she spent her college money on Disney pins? I know some of us get carried away when we're buying things on ebay, but you think she'd be smarter than that if she's in college.



Lol. I was thinking that when I read it, but it is addicting, and you'd be surprised what I have seen people give up in order to get their Disney pin fix. Plus, you never know. Maybe she had some unexpected expense come up that made her regret buying the pins. I've had that happen... Buy a bunch of pins and then boom, the car breaks down and now you have to scrounge to get that fixed. That's part of why I am selling off a portion of my collection. I way over collected and it got to be too much so now I am sticking to certain themes and characters to keep it under control. Otherwise I spend way too much on pins. I was very proud of myself last trip. I only had one bag of pins to come home with. I've come home with a whole suitcase in the past.


----------



## Mom2OakandEm

Has anyone ever purchased from ebay seller brandnamestuff?


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

Mom2OakandEm said:


> Has anyone ever purchased from ebay seller brandnamestuff?



I have. The stuff I got was new in package. I bought booster packs and had no trouble trading them at the park. Came with original price tag on them and still sealed. I really liked them and saved them to my favorite sellers, but I have noticed their prices have gone up from over the summer.


----------



## RCEliot

Just got in my pin I ordered from Disneyatmidnight. 

It seems real, I don't see anything that tells me otherwise (comparing it to the real one I have and they're practically twins) so it's either a really good fake, or real.

I have issues with them, though. 

I paid for my pin on Dec. 31st and they only just shipped it last week after I opened a case and got refunded (but they sent it anyways????) and when I got the package it had a note asking me to leave them 5 stars, a brochure for Hollywood Studios, and a business card asking me to rent their house (which is "just 3 miles from Walt Disney World!").

Like... what?


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

RCEliot said:


> Just got in my pin I ordered from Disneyatmidnight.
> 
> It seems real, I don't see anything that tells me otherwise (comparing it to the real one I have and they're practically twins) so it's either a really good fake, or real.
> 
> I have issues with them, though.
> 
> I paid for my pin on Dec. 31st and they only just shipped it last week after I opened a case and got refunded (but they sent it anyways????) and when I got the package it had a note asking me to leave them 5 stars, a brochure for Hollywood Studios, and a business card asking me to rent their house (which is "just 3 miles from Walt Disney World!").
> 
> Like... what?



I've gotten a lot of business cards but never to rent a house. Usually just to hire them to be my personal WDW shopper.

Are you sure they hadn't mailed it before you opened the case? eBay rarely ever finds in favor of the seller so you would have won even if they had mailed it and it had not been delivered yet. eBay thinks a package has to be delivered in 4 days for it to be a good transaction. They don't care if the post office sits on a package. I sent something back in October to someone and had it hand delivered to the post office within 2 hours of payment. 10 days later the buyer messaged me asking where it was. I went to the post office because there was zero record the package existed. It had not one single scan on it. I had to open a case with the US Postmaster. 2 days later I get a call from the post office that they found it and it was on its way. It had been sitting in the post office I mailed it from the whole time, even after I went in and the post office gave me all kinds of crap that I must have screwed up and short paid on postage and they won't ship it and there is nothing I can do and I need to go to the next town over to get it (even though I didn't mail it in the next town over and when I went to the next town over they referred me to the US Postmaster). Luckily the buer didn't open a case against me, and left me positive feedback, but they nailed my stars. Most buyers don't know just how NOT anonymous those are, despite what eBay claims.


----------



## pixiewings71

RCEliot said:


> OH, I almost forgot: I got a response from yoruthewulf.
> 
> My message to her just asked generally about why she's selling the pins, where she got them (the ones she says are real) etc.
> 
> Her response:
> 
> _Hi! First of all, I'd like to thank you for contacting me about the concerns you have towards the authenticity of the pins I'm selling.
> 
> As I've stated in the the descriptions, I bought all but four of my pins through ebay users here-and-there and everywhere at super cheap prices. Expecting the worst, I made sure to check every single pin against pinpics, and I carefully looked for dips, dings, brush strokes, color issues, and all that jazz. The ones in my scrapper auction I can say with certainty are scrappers because the majority of them have big dips in them, some of them have very horrible coloring, and many are just plain wrong, hence is why I've listed them as scrappers.
> 
> As for the auction where I included real ones with ones that I can only assume, based on my limited knowledge, are real, I've checked each and every one of the ones that I didn't get personally at the park against pinpics as well. From what I can see, there's nothing wrong with the color of any of them, and there are no visible dings. I've only been collecting for a few months now, so my knowledge is very limited, because of which I have stated that the only ones I know for a fact are real are the Philip, Maleficent, and Jedi pins, and I'm 95% sure that the Chip and Dale one is real because I bought it from a garage sale in Daytona Beach (where I live). I still could be wrong, which is why it's not included with the other three (it also has sharpie on it, which was entirely my bad.)
> 
> On the matter of the Toddler pins, I bought those here on ebay as well, and they were listed as new, on the card, and in the original plastic packaging. From what I can tell (without opening them) they are real and everything seems authentic in the sense that it does have the original sticker on the package and everything is all sealed up. Working against the glare of the plastic, I haven't been able to see any dips or problems, and I don't plan to remove the plastic only to find that they are, in fact, real and end up lowering the value of a brand new in-package set. I have stated that I can't be sure that they are authentic, because I did not purchase them from the park myself, so there's that. I only just got them, but I paid more than I really wanted to ($20 for the Princess set, $10 for the Boys) because I was hoping to get to keep the set, but I have to resell them and get my money back, and more, because the Spring semester has just started and I've spent so much money on pins in the last few months that I was unable to afford any classes and am now selling things at a desperate rate to get 2 classes in the Spring semester B (starts in March.)
> 
> I'm aware that selling pins for low(er) prices is suspicious, but I assure you that I have no intentions of passing off pins that I, myself, did not buy as authentic when I cannot be sure that they are, I'm just trying to make some money so I can go to school.
> 
> I thank you again for contacting me about your concerns, and I hope you have a nice day.
> 
> Regards,
> YtW_
> 
> Seems pretty straightforward and sincere, but I can't help thinking that she's just a bit of an idiot. I mean, come on, she spent her college money on Disney pins? I know some of us get carried away when we're buying things on ebay, but you think she'd be smarter than that if she's in college.



I wouldn't buy from this seller at all after this response.  It sounds like they have scrappers and are giving you a variety of stories to explain why they are selling them, ie, "I spent too much on pins and need the money for school", that just screams scam to me. lol  I would stay away.


----------



## RCEliot

pixiewings71 said:


> I wouldn't buy from this seller at all after this response.  It sounds like they have scrappers and are giving you a variety of stories to explain why they are selling them, ie, "I spent too much on pins and need the money for school", that just screams scam to me. lol  I would stay away.



Well that seems harsh considering that she does state that she's not even saying that they're real. 

She just said that she can't be sure of their authenticity because she's newer to pin trading/buying/selling and doesn't want to give any indication that they are if she's not sure herself.

I saw the auctions for the toddler pins. They were all in that packages and had the plastic and the original sticker tag on them. You can even see on her feedback that she bought them on ebay. 

Just because someone gives a reason for selling stuff doesn't mean the stuff they're selling isn't legit. 

You people on here are way too quick to assume the worst in people.

And for your information in my original message to her I asked her WHY she was selling the pins. So the fact that she told me is of no fault of her own it is because I ASKED.


----------



## RCEliot

SupernaturalMommy said:


> I've gotten a lot of business cards but never to rent a house. Usually just to hire them to be my personal WDW shopper.
> 
> Are you sure they hadn't mailed it before you opened the case? eBay rarely ever finds in favor of the seller so you would have won even if they had mailed it and it had not been delivered yet. eBay thinks a package has to be delivered in 4 days for it to be a good transaction. They don't care if the post office sits on a package. I sent something back in October to someone and had it hand delivered to the post office within 2 hours of payment. 10 days later the buyer messaged me asking where it was. I went to the post office because there was zero record the package existed. It had not one single scan on it. I had to open a case with the US Postmaster. 2 days later I get a call from the post office that they found it and it was on its way. It had been sitting in the post office I mailed it from the whole time, even after I went in and the post office gave me all kinds of crap that I must have screwed up and short paid on postage and they won't ship it and there is nothing I can do and I need to go to the next town over to get it (even though I didn't mail it in the next town over and when I went to the next town over they referred me to the US Postmaster). Luckily the buer didn't open a case against me, and left me positive feedback, but they nailed my stars. Most buyers don't know just how NOT anonymous those are, despite what eBay claims.



Oh, no, it was the buyer at fault. I had sent them a message nearly a week prior to opening the case and asked if they had shipped it yet or if they were busy or what-not and they told me they had been away and were working on their backlog. I went ahead and waited... and waited... and still waited... and when they didn't ship it I went ahead and opened the case.

They messaged me shortly after the case was opened and asked if I wanted a full refund or to wait, as they were going to ship the last 100 items on their backlog the following day. I asked for a refund and said I was just interested in getting my money back since it had taken so long and they told me they were going to go ahead and ship it anyways. 

I told them it wasn't necessary and they said it was their pleasure. That's why I'm still suspicious as to whether or not its real, because it looks real, but they just let me have it, paid for the shipping themselves, and sent it anyways...


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

RCEliot said:


> Oh, no, it was the buyer at fault. I had sent them a message nearly a week prior to opening the case and asked if they had shipped it yet or if they were busy or what-not and they told me they had been away and were working on their backlog. I went ahead and waited... and waited... and still waited... and when they didn't ship it I went ahead and opened the case.
> 
> They messaged me shortly after the case was opened and asked if I wanted a full refund or to wait, as they were going to ship the last 100 items on their backlog the following day. I asked for a refund and said I was just interested in getting my money back since it had taken so long and they told me they were going to go ahead and ship it anyways.
> 
> I told them it wasn't necessary and they said it was their pleasure. That's why I'm still suspicious as to whether or not its real, because it looks real, but they just let me have it, paid for the shipping themselves, and sent it anyways...



Well, then that's a good thing. Maybe they went ahead and sent it in order to buy good will and hope for a future sale. At least they were upfront with you. Maybe it is legit. I know of sellers who have accidentally shipped the wrong item before and ended up letting the buyer keep it in addition to sending out the correct one. Or who have left out part of an order and either refunded and sent the item, or sent the item with something extra for free. Sometimes it is better for business to eat the cost of the item than to eat negative feedback or low dsr's. You may have gotten lucky, although it sucks you had to wait. I'll never know how these mass sellers can keep up with sending out 100 items in a day. I don't have enough hours in the day to package that much stuff up. I'd have to employ staff, which wouldn't be very profitable unless you were a diamond seller (the type of seller category on eBay, not the actual gemstone).


----------



## pixiewings71

RCEliot said:


> Well that seems harsh considering that she does state that she's not even saying that they're real.
> 
> She just said that she can't be sure of their authenticity because she's newer to pin trading/buying/selling and doesn't want to give any indication that they are if she's not sure herself.
> 
> I saw the auctions for the toddler pins. They were all in that packages and had the plastic and the original sticker tag on them. You can even see on her feedback that she bought them on ebay.
> 
> Just because someone gives a reason for selling stuff doesn't mean the stuff they're selling isn't legit.
> 
> You people on here are way too quick to assume the worst in people.
> 
> And for your information in my original message to her I asked her WHY she was selling the pins. So the fact that she told me is of no fault of her own it is because I ASKED.



Umm excuse me?   I gave you MY opinion, it doesn't have to have to be yours at all.  I'm well versed in making an educated guess as to who may be selling scrappers or not, in MY opinion that screams scam and I would not buy from her.  By all means, if you want to take the chance go for it.  Yes, it was nice that she gave you all that information (and yes I saw that YOU asked) but for ME that information would make me decide to pass.  I am not too quick to assume the worst in anyone and in fact give people the benefit of the doubt many times (much to my dismay when I get the pins and get scrappers), your assumption there is simply incorrect, you don't know me and you probably didn't read all the pages on this thread but if you did you would recognize my name as an informed poster in the past.  Recently? Perhaps not but my knowledge and my experience still stands.  Yes you ASKED her, but my response above is based on MY EXPERIENCES with eBay sellers giving excuses like that and the pins I've received being scrappers.  Don't accuse me of assuming something that isn't based in reality and then call me harsh.  That is rude and uncalled for. And don't come back and say I'm over-reacting, you're the one who called her an idiot, I simply said I wouldn't use her because I wouldn't believe her reasons for needing to sell them at a loss.  THAT was a red flag to me, I wouldn't sell them at a loss, I would resell them for what I paid, whether I was versed in scrappers or not.  Forgive me for assuming you were asking for help and opinions on that seller, I thought that's why people posted on this thread.


----------



## Calirya

debranator said:


> I ship pins every day...
> here is how the costs breakdown in reality......
> for the 3 bucks that most sellers charge for the first pin...
> 1.56 goes to the post office..
> and the rest is for the envelope....
> bubble wrap,tape..ect.
> 2 pins cost 1.76 or thereabouts to ship..
> but..you are already using the same envelope and an inch of bubble wrap..costs..nothing.
> I just sent out 7 pins....
> I ship a lot nicer than most sellers..
> I enclose disney souvenirs like stickers and gift cards...
> wrap it all in pretty tissue paper[which I buy for shipping]..
> and..I use a large 8x10 envelope..
> all of that...and..the delivery confirmation..
> cost me 2.56 to ship across the country.
> I charged 3.50.




Sooooo.... what's your ebay name?


----------



## pixiewings71

Calirya said:


> Sooooo.... what's your ebay name?



It's against the rules for us to post our eBay names, you could try sending her a PM but I haven't seen Deb on for a while.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

And, I think that is an old message. Shipping is higher than that now. Up to 3 oz. is $1.64, then it goes up 17 cents for each ounce until you start hitting the categories where they go by pounds and dimensional weight combined. You can ship several pins for 3 oz. Even new on card packaged with generous amounts of bubble wrap. I buy bubble mailers in bulk 250 at a time and they average 35 cents each. eBay takes 9 % of your postage fee although you aren't supposed to count that in your shipping/handling charge. Only bubble wrap, packing peanuts or tissue or foam, mailers, tape, paper or labels and actual postage. Anyone who charges more than $2.00 for the first pin and a nominal fee for the next one is probably overcharging. Not everyone uses eBay shipping. Some people do actually go to the post office where shipping is slightly higher and the tracking is an additional charge. Then it is closer to $3.00, but most people use eBay shipping I have found (or a stamps.com account or something similar).


----------



## acurry417

I wanted to get some pins for trading but I don't want to knowingly have/buy scrappers. So I had been watching a few listings for user name FFC and I even bid on one lot and lost luckily.  They are being sold as a lot with some of the pins being complete sets. They DID say that they had bought some on ebay for their trip in 2009. I was just looking at their feedback again because it seems like they are just getting in on the pin selling game and I wanted to see if any buyers mentioned any being scrappers. I see a ton of recent feedback  with FFC as the buyer from another pin seller with a shipping from china.  So they must be buying scrappers, or excuse me, tradeable pins,  and selling them as if they traded them.  So glad I didn't win that auction. 

Those big cheap lots of pins are so tempting but I know to stay away now


----------



## waltdavinci

All I must say is this...Do not buy pins that are sold as "lots" . Sometimes , if there are only about ten UNIQUE pens, then sure. From experience, I buy the pins I like as standalones..That is all I am going to do moving forward and what I recommend .


Happy searching !


----------



## pixiewings71

acurry417 said:


> I wanted to get some pins for trading but I don't want to knowingly have/buy scrappers. So I had been watching a few listings for user name FFC and I even bid on one lot and lost luckily.  They are being sold as a lot with some of the pins being complete sets. They DID say that they had bought some on ebay for their trip in 2009. I was just looking at their feedback again because it seems like they are just getting in on the pin selling game and I wanted to see if any buyers mentioned any being scrappers. I see a ton of recent feedback  with FFC as the buyer from another pin seller with a shipping from china.  So they must be buying scrappers, or excuse me, tradeable pins,  and selling them as if they traded them.  So glad I didn't win that auction.
> 
> Those big cheap lots of pins are so tempting but I know to stay away now



More likely they are buying the scrappers and trading them for legit pins that they are then selling on eBay.    There are a lot of good sellers in this thread, I'm sure you'll find someone who is selling what you want.  



waltdavinci said:


> All I must say is this...Do not buy pins that are sold as "lots" . Sometimes , if there are only about ten UNIQUE pens, then sure. From experience, I buy the pins I like as standalones..That is all I am going to do moving forward and what I recommend .
> 
> 
> Happy searching !



I've had decent luck with some lots with some good sellers on this thread, but you really have to pay attention and know your stuff, it isn't easy to rifle through the many many pin sellers on eBay.  I do tend to stick with single pins, sometimes to finish sets, sometimes to get sets because I'm not going to the parks like I was in years past, mostly because it's just easier.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## waltdavinci

SupernaturalMommy said:


> You can't assume that all lots are scrappers. A lot of people get tired of collecting a character and decide to sell off a "lot" that has a theme. Other people have a lot of pins they want to offload quickly without the hassle and expense of listing each pin individually. The "lots" that you need to be careful of are the ones that are getting sold over and over and over by the same seller many many times. I wouldn't make the blanket assumption that all sellers are the same. I have bought perfectly good, fully legit lots on eBay from reliable sellers. I've posted about some of them in this thread.



I am sure they are...I just like to be safe . Personally, its just me wanting certain pins most of the time. I do agree totally on the point of ones being sold over and over. You will find some saying, "These are the types of pins you will get" and having a picture of them...Thats a blatant alarm.


----------



## LaurenRenae

Are there any lots on eBay that are legit? We are going in April and I want to get my daughter 10-20 for the sole purpose to trade away. I don't want to get bad pins, but I also don't want to pay a lot for pins we're not even keeping. I see lots of good sellers listed here but I do not want to bid on 10-20 individual listings. Thanks for helping a pin newbie


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## Ladyshopper

I use disney_pins_and_vinyls. Don't see them on the list at all on the front page?

I have been very happy with all my purchases. I often purchase individual pins to add to my collection, but also buy the starter type sets to trade which are usually 6 or 7 pins, come on the correct card, packaging intact and price on back. Particularly like that they do free international postage.


----------



## pixiewings71

Ladyshopper said:


> I use disney_pins_and_vinyls. Don't see them on the list at all on the front page?
> 
> I have been very happy with all my purchases. I often purchase individual pins to add to my collection, but also buy the starter type sets to trade which are usually 6 or 7 pins, come on the correct card, packaging intact and price on back. Particularly like that they do free international postage.



The first page is a bit outdated.  Unfortunately our thread owner is the only one who can update and he's been MIA lately.  I know he's busy with his personal life so I can't fault him.   I would start a new thread but I'm very busy as well and I'm not sure I can keep up..... 
Thank You for your FB!


----------



## ronnmel

Anyone have any experience with disney_dream_mmkids? He sells from Japan (I'm interested in a pin that is from one of the Asian parks).


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## pixiewings71

SupernaturalMommy said:


> I could do one and keep up with it. Should I? If so, what should I call it? Good/Bad Internet and eBay Pin Sellers Part 2? Good/Bad Internet and eBay Pin Sellers Updated? I don't want to upset the person who originally started it, but it is hard for people to go through 133 pages.



If you could that would be GREAT!! Yes, I would call it something like that to keep the name close to the same.  In the first post you could put a link to this thread.  133 pages is a lot. LOL  I wish I had time but with 2 jobs and the family it's hard....


----------



## MND

If you're looking for pins to trade, buying big lots off of ebay is the way to go.     Just be sure to check the feedback to see that seller delivers what they adversise.   

Mike


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## Holeshot1982

SupernaturalMommy said:
			
		

> I will get started on it tomorrow. I will start with the first page, and then work backward from the last page to get all of the current information. I will probably have to do it in parts. But, Once it is completed, it will be easy to keep up with. I will also post a link on this thread to the new one so people can start following that one for current info.



That would be awesome!


----------



## pixiewings71

SupernaturalMommy said:


> I will get started on it tomorrow. I will start with the first page, and then work backward from the last page to get all of the current information. I will probably have to do it in parts. But, Once it is completed, it will be easy to keep up with. I will also post a link on this thread to the new one so people can start following that one for current info.



You are the best! Thank You for taking this on!


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

pixiewings71 said:


> You are the best! Thank You for taking this on!



No problem!


----------



## LaurenRenae

SupernaturalMommy said:


> There are. You can find new on card pins for around $2.00 each, but they are usually in lots of 25. There are other lots for less that are not on card. Some sellers do a choose your own number lot. You just have to read the details, look at the feedback, look at recently sold items from the seller with advanced search to see if they are selling the same thing over and over. Look at the supplied photo. Sellers who sell in blind lots will recycle their photo but look to see if the photo is one showing nothing but hidden mickey's or other known scrappers.



Thanks! I tried to reply to your PM but I don't have enough posts yet  I did look at a few lots that had negative feedback, so I'll just have to look a little more. Thanks again!


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## pixiewings71

I'm so excited!! Thank You again for taking this on!


----------



## Camurray

Hi I'm new here.. I really appreciate you updating the list!! I've been scared to buy pins without going on here first after I bought 70 fakes. The list really helps out a ton.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## pixi3ness

Hey guys! I mainly lurk around the boards, but I just wanted to share my experiences with a couple of people on Ebay!

I love LE pins and purchased a pin a piece from mad4disneytoo and hermineec. Both of them shipped very quickly and the pins arrived in perfect condition and on their original backers. I believe it was mad4disneytoo that also included a Disneyland bag in my package, which was a pleasant surprise! Once I have 10+ posts I'll edit this to include a picture of my purchases as well.


----------



## RCEliot

Glad to see that a new list will be started so some of the newer bad sellers can be added. I've seen (and had experience with) several that weren't on the list. I'll have to go back through my purchase history on Ebay to let you know which ones, especially as of recently. I decided to try and buy, what I thought based on feedback and such, were real pins from some smaller sellers that seemed to have a limited stock, etc. I ended up with 3 real pins, 1 on-card, and 7 fakes. :/ Not that I'm too upset about the number of scrappers I have in my possession, as most of them are ones I want to collect (like recently I got a Stitch pin that is obviously a scrapper but waaaaaay too adorable to toss out) and I don't trade unless I purchase the pins myself, but still. Better to have some info on them than not.

----

Something weird I just noticed though, I recently got a Peter Pan pin, not through Ebay, the one where he's flying with his arms straight out, and his hair is brown and his belt is just a line across his stomach. :/ Weird how pins change over the years.


----------



## RCEliot

There's either something wrong with my computer, the forums, or my email because I got three emails stating that there were replies on here and there aren't any showing up...?


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

RCEliot said:


> There's either something wrong with my computer, the forums, or my email because I got three emails stating that there were replies on here and there aren't any showing up...?



My e-mail replies are working fine.


----------



## pixi3ness

Alright! So I've ordered pins from numerous people on Ebay and thankfully out of the most recent wave of pins that I've received they all appear to be authentic. I've put a different colored star next to the pins based on who I purchased them from.






Pink - hermineec
Lime Green - letsgogiants2012 - fantastic prices and awesome bubble wrapping job
Red - theutahmodelers 
Purple - mad4disneytoo - LOVED the fact that they also wrapped the pin in a Disneyland bag.
Dark Green - brookenicolle - decent prices though I think she was just selling up what few pins she had. Only downside was that there wasn't any tracking information. (I love to stalk my mail!)
Orange - themuchnessofdisney


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## RCEliot

I just bought some pins on ebay and as soon as I can get ebay to load (for some reason it's giving me a 404 error every time even though all I did was reload the page.) I will let you know the names of the sellers. The pins are a mix of new on the cards and individually bubble-wrapped. Most of them are real according to the people at Downtown Disney's store, but I'm skeptical of a few of them. Idk. Pretty pleased with the majority of them because I was able to get several Stitch pins that I've been dying to get my hands on.


----------



## msammon

Hi all, this seems to be a really giant post, and I am admittedly getting a bit lost, so I was hoping someone would help me out.
On our last Disney trip, our son had a mini meltdown, and a wonderful stranger came up to him, showed him her pin lanyard, and offered for him to choose one. This really made his day, and so we decided to spread a bit of pixie dust on our own this trip. We thought it would be a great lesson for our kids to "pay it forward".
I would love a referral to a seller to buy a "lot" of inexpensive pins, that aren't fakes. I looked at this post, and it seems that tons of eBay sellers sell fakes, which kind of defeats the purpose. I'm not collecting, just looking to spread some cheer, so they don't need to be new, or exciting, just not fake. I would like to get around 100 or so.
I'm posting this in another spot as well to try to get replies, so please don't get upset with me for double posting. Thank you so much for any advice you may have.


----------



## pixiewings71

Unfortunately there are quite a few scrapper sellers on eBay. Thank You for trying to find a good lot to help spread some smiles.   We do have a member working on a new list but if  you scroll back a few pages you should see some posts by SuperNaturalMommy that will give information on recent sellers, including some she has been able to get lots from.   Best of luck, enjoy your cheer.


----------



## mafpi

msammon said:
			
		

> Hi all, this seems to be a really giant post, and I am admittedly getting a bit lost, so I was hoping someone would help me out.
> On our last Disney trip, our son had a mini meltdown, and a wonderful stranger came up to him, showed him her pin lanyard, and offered for him to choose one. This really made his day, and so we decided to spread a bit of pixie dust on our own this trip. We thought it would be a great lesson for our kids to "pay it forward".
> I would love a referral to a seller to buy a "lot" of inexpensive pins, that aren't fakes. I looked at this post, and it seems that tons of eBay sellers sell fakes, which kind of defeats the purpose. I'm not collecting, just looking to spread some cheer, so they don't need to be new, or exciting, just not fake. I would like to get around 100 or so.
> I'm posting this in another spot as well to try to get replies, so please don't get upset with me for double posting. Thank you so much for any advice you may have.



What if you found out you got a scrapper from that person?  Would it take away from the joy your child and yourself had?  Pin trading has become like blind box buying. You might get a real or probably a fake. So dont stress about scrapers. I dont anymore. I dont have the time to properly educate myself or examine each and every pin. Im sure youbdont either.  Just remeber the joy and appreciation you and your kid felt and spread that same joy and memories. That is what pin trading is about


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## pixiewings71

It's not about educating yourself about scrappers, it's about making the choice to do the right thing.  Scrappers exist, they hurt other people who buy starter packs at the parks for their kids and then those people get scrappers in trade.  THAT is why I always recommend using the suggested sellers and getting GOOD pins to trade, I can remember how my children felt when they realized they traded their good starters for scrappers, they didn't like it.  When we started trading we didn't know anything about it so we didn't buy pins before we went, why would we?  We discovered it while at DLR and got addicted, purchased hundreds of dollars worth of REAL pins and traded for almost all scrappers.  It was not a good feeling.  I started researching and realized that I could buy GOOD pins for about $2 per pin and then I wouldn't feel quite so crappy when I saw one of the kids gets a scrapper in trade, we have hundreds (quite literally) of pins, many of them are scrappers, those will not be traded unless the person who wants it knows they are fake and doesn't care.  I wear some on my lanyard, DBF and I have a Donald & Daisy set that say "Bad Boy" and "Good Girl", they are horrible scrappers but we are asked about them every trip, we won't trade them but if we were willing to we would be sure to tell the other person what they are.  
The point isn't that "Disney doesn't care" because in fact, they DO care and they HAVE pressed charges against scrapper sellers and they have shut down sellers on eBay for selling for scrappers.  The point is that people have that attitude and will continue to buy scrappers and this makes it harder for Disney to stop scrapper selling/sellers.


----------



## junebugTN

SupernaturalMommy said:


> It doesn't take much time at all to properly educate yourself or check a pin. Think of the disappointment you will be spreading by trading scrappers to a CM to have some poor unfortunate person who truly cares and who spent a lot of money buying a real pin to trade to end up with a piece of scrap that will probably have a broken post, missing paint or jagged edge on it before they even get out of the park. Spreading joy CAN ACTUALLY be coupled with spreading honesty, believe it or not.



Love love love this, SupernaturalMommy!  Thanks for saying this.  My daughter used to save her allowance to trade for pins at Disney, and she was disappointed more than once to find that a pin she just traded for was missing its eyes or had the wrong colors.  I'm sure there are lots of kids who are smart enough to know the difference, and it is pretty UN-magical when something like that happens.   

June


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## msammon

So does anyone have suggestions for good places to buy largish numbers of pins? (50 isn)


----------



## pixiewings71

maburke said:


> I agree with your principle, and I don't stress about whether a pin is a scrapper if my child sees one she likes and wants to trade for it.  But the one simple thing that people can do, relatively easily, is just to NOT buy the huge lots of scrappers on ebay.  That cuts off the market, and in that way, we have more power than Disney does.  That's why I (and probably most others) contribute to this thread.



Exactly!!!  Thank You for saying this.  



msammon said:


> So does anyone have suggestions for good places to buy largish numbers of pins? (50 isn)



Unfortunately most of the large lots are going to be scrappers.  I currently don't have a seller that I am comfortable using that offers large lots.


----------



## maburke

msammon said:


> So does anyone have suggestions for good places to buy largish numbers of pins? (50 isn)



Booster sets are a good place to start.  bizzybee1  is one seller of them that has had good feeedback on this thread.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## MND

msammon said:


> So does anyone have suggestions for good places to buy largish numbers of pins? (50 isn)



Yes, there are plenty of good sellers on Ebay.  Just be sure to make sure they have high feedback ratings. Buying in bulk on Ebay, imho, is the best way to accumulate pins to trade, and/or start a collection. 

Mike


----------



## junebugTN

MND said:


> Yes, there are plenty of good sellers on Ebay.  Just be sure to make sure they have high feedback ratings. Buying in bulk on Ebay, imho, is the best way to accumulate pins to trade, and/or start a collection.



You're kidding, right...????


----------



## dmiller64152

I honestly don't see the problem with scrappers. If you care, and can tell the difference, don't trade for them. Not all families can afford to spend hundreds of dollars on pins. I bought my son scrappers and expect him to get scrappers in return. It is about the fun of the trade and not, imho, about having the most and "best."


----------



## surfergirl602

The entire purpose of this thread is to give pin traders GOOD advice on not trading or buying scrappers, and you are readily advising people to yes, please buy the scrappers and trade them.  The more you pay for a pin the more chance of it being real, at a reasonable price.  I'd gladly purchase real pins.

The point of this is how to spot a scrapper, so that when people are trading, they know what to look for and how to NOT trade for those fakes.


----------



## mafpi

surfergirl602 said:
			
		

> The entire purpose of this thread is to give pin traders GOOD advice on not trading or buying scrappers, and you are readily advising people to yes, please buy the scrappers and trade them.  The more you pay for a pin the more chance of it being real, at a reasonable price.  I'd gladly purchase real pins.
> 
> The point of this is how to spot a scrapper, so that when people are trading, they know what to look for and how to NOT trade for those fakes.



I would like to apologize for my posts. I was expressing my opinion and advice that I thought would be useful to some but not all. I will respect the purpose of this thread and no longer post anything regarding scrappers. I know it is hard to determine tone by just seeing typed words but I am being sincere.


----------



## surfergirl602

mafpi said:


> I would like to apologize for my posts. I was expressing my opinion and advice that I thought would be useful to some but not all. I will respect the purpose of this thread and no longer post anything regarding scrappers. I know it is hard to determine tone by just seeing typed words but I am being sincere.



I'm sorry I was defensive.  This thread has been a dear friend for 4 years now.


----------



## mafpi

surfergirl602 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I was defensive.  This thread has been a dear friend for 4 years now.



I totally understand. No apology necessary. I was wrong in my thinking about this thread. Enjoy pin trading.


----------



## Mike2023

mafpi said:


> I would like to apologize for my posts. I was expressing my opinion and advice that I thought would be useful to some but not all. I will respect the purpose of this thread and no longer post anything regarding scrappers. I know it is hard to determine tone by just seeing typed words but I am being sincere.



I just wanted to say as someone who reads, but does not post on this thread that I took your posts as being sincere.

I don't agree that posts should be deleted because people disagree with your opinion.  

The reason this thread is here is to help people who want to avoid buying scrapper pins on ebay.  Your posts did not take away from that and in my opinion should have been left alone.

There are 3 types of pin buyers out there.  

1. people who know about scrappers and don't want them.
2. people who don't know what a scrapper is.
3. people who don't care if they buy a scrapper or not.

This thread helps give information to group 2 and lets them decide if they want to fall into group 1 or group 3.


----------



## MoonBunny

Is the main page still being updated?  Ebay member ffc should be added to the bad list _most likely_. I didn't buy a lot from her, but her story doesn't add up right:  She claims that she went with a large group in 2009 and 2011 and the pins are from those trips. However, she keeps listing lots that include the new princess shoes line that came out in 2012. The story doesn't add up. It also seems excessive that someone would somehow accumulate 20,000 pins from 2 WDW trips... LOL... She would have had to buy nearly 3,000 pins....


----------



## pixiewings71

One of our members is making an updated thread but it takes time to do so.  The owner of this thread isn't around much anymore so with a new thread owner it may be easier to keep the first page updated.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## kahikaiwa

I am a new pin trader/collector.  I also just bought a lot from 423disneypinfreak
and I believe they are mostly all scrappers.  They have rough edges, dimples in the paint or enamel, some I can see either scratches or paint brush stokes when I shift them in the light, some a very light weight, the colors are off on almost all of them, and 99.9 percent of them are very dull not shinny like the pins I purchased at Disney.  I am sending them back.  I am so thankful for this site because if I had not found it and pinpics I would have traded these pins at Disney this fall.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## RCEliot

SupernaturalMommy said:


> And, the princess shoe pins are being sold as scrappers. I wound up with a set and in comparing them to my purchased from Disney set, it is obvious... borders on back that are not on the 3 booster packs I bought and horrible brush marks in the paint, so watch out for loose ones.



THIS^

I got the Snow White one in a lot I bought and it looked completely real until I noticed on one of the edges there's a splash of red paint where it was clearly painted over the edge from the design at the top of the shoe.

Not long after that I found a seller that puts up two to three auctions A DAY for the shoes individually. They sell every single one of those, too.

If it wasn't in such bad taste, I'd say it was a good way to make money :/


Oh, also, I got some pins in that I bought from yoruthewulf: pleased as punch. From what I can tell, they're real, and I mean I went over them with a fine tooth comb, I had some cast members at Downtown Disney look at them, I compared them to the real ones in the store... Absolutely thrilled. 

On the other hand I got my purchase in from disneyatmidnight1 
I figured they would be scrappers (I got the teacups) because she sells the same ones every single day and ALWAYS sells them, but I didn't expect them to be such BAD scrappers. They looked TERRIBLE. They were the factory seconds of the factory seconds. I mean they were just disgusting.

I'm not one to throw away scrapper pins, because I do love disney and I don't trade (and I keep my real pins separate from the scrappers anyways) but I had to throw these away. Absolutely terrible.


----------



## CT Disney

Does anybody have any experience with this seller:  thetreasurewithinfl

Didn't see them on the list and wanted to check with all of you smart people here!

Thanks!!


----------



## myAAbatteries&aTD

SupernaturalMommy said:


> Update on my Dizneymandoug purchase. After promptly returning all my pins because so many were scrappers, they didn't refund my money. I contacted them a couple times with no response. After 5 days I opened a case. After 8 more days of no response I escalated the case, and eBay found in my favor and refunded me. I was out over $8.00 in return postage. I was concerned because the address they asked me to ship to was in a different state than their Paypal/eBay address.
> 
> They have had many cases opened against them in the last year. I thought there was a limit to how many you can have...
> 
> Prior to this I would have put them on green list for pins because I loved their stuff. Now I put them in red.



I hate to hear this about him.  I've bought from him several times in the past, too and have always gotten new on card pins at great prices.  He was always wiling to work with me to get to the number I wanted/needed and never charged extra shipping for them either.  I just went to look at his stuff tonight and read his negative feedback (sounds like one of them was yours) and was disappointed that he's gone downhill....... which is why I came here to see if anyone had reported on him.  Thanks for the info..... I'll have to look somewhere else now.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## CT Disney

CT Disney said:


> Does anybody have any experience with this seller:  thetreasurewithinfl
> 
> Didn't see them on the list and wanted to check with all of you smart people here!
> 
> Thanks!!





SupernaturalMommy said:


> This is a seller I looked at a while back when I was looking for the Princess shoe pins. I have not bought from them so this is just personal opinion, but the two photos they have up - 1 for the princess shoe pins, and the other for a lot of 25 pins - are the only auctions they seem to sell, over and over and over. They have sold more sets of the princess shoe pins than I can count, and they are not new on card, they just use a photo of them on card. You have to read the description. My guess is you will get scrappers since they have no variety, just the same two auctions repeatedly and simultaneously.




Thank you so much for the quick reply!!

I didn't end up purchasing from this seller.  I did, however, buy a small lot (25 pins) from the following seller:  ffc

I am not holding out much hope that they won't be scrappers, but the price was right so I figured it wasn't a big loss if I have to toss them all.  I will report back and let you all know since I didn't see this seller on the current list.  They did have 100% feedback (I know, I know that doesn't mean they're legit) But, nonetheless, I decided to throw a bit of caution to the wind.  Fingers crossed!

On a side note...it is amazing how many pin lots there are on ebay.  And, they all sell!  Even the sellers on the red list seem to do a healthy business.  Really makes you realize just HOW MANY scrappers there must be floating around Disney!


----------



## CT Disney

CT Disney said:


> Thank you so much for the quick reply!!
> 
> I didn't end up purchasing from this seller.  I did, however, buy a small lot (25 pins) from the following seller:  ffc
> 
> I am not holding out much hope that they won't be scrappers, but the price was right so I figured it wasn't a big loss if I have to toss them all.  I will report back and let you all know since I didn't see this seller on the current list.  They did have 100% feedback (I know, I know that doesn't mean they're legit) But, nonetheless, I decided to throw a bit of caution to the wind.  Fingers crossed!
> 
> On a side note...it is amazing how many pin lots there are on ebay.  And, they all sell!  Even the sellers on the red list seem to do a healthy business.  Really makes you realize just HOW MANY scrappers there must be floating around Disney!




UUGGHHH!!!  I just read back a number of pages on this thread and it seems that ffc is a suspected scrapper seller!  Oh well, there goes my money..  Glad I didn't buy a bigger lot.

I will still post though when I get the pins to confirm with you all...

Live & learn.


----------



## hclifford

Just wondering if anyone has heard anything about seller thepinconnection came across him and the pins they have up look decent.


----------



## Monny2AE

Wish I would have found this thread a week ago!!!! My kids want to get into the whole pin trading world and I bought a lot of 50 pins from a seller on the red list- disney.crazy. They are due to arrive in the mail today. Guess I'll find out if I wasted my money or not.  




UPDATE: Pins arrived. I know NOTHING about pins but even to me there are quite a few in there that look fake. At least my kids are excited. They sat at the kitchen table taking turns picking the ones they wanted. They don't know the difference but I'm certainly not going to take the ones that look fake to me with us to trade at the parks. We'll just keep them for the fun of it. I really wish I had done my research first. 

I would love it if any of you wonderful pin experts spot obvious fake ones in these pics to let me know so I know to keep them home. 
















Definitely keep disney.crazy on the red list. ​



.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## Monny2AE

SupernaturalMommy said:


> Anything with a hidden Mickey on it has a chance of being a scrapper as they are the most copied.
> 
> Known scrappers picture 1 on left from top, 1, 4, 5, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13 on right, 2, 6, 7, 8, 10, 11. This does not mean yours are scrappers, just that there are many scrappers of those out. Most obvious problem in those pins are brush strokes, but the character signatures are not made that way so feel for sharp edges and look for obvious discoloration to the metal. Some of those are from booster packs, so they may very well be safe.
> 
> Picture 2 from top left, 1, 5, 6, 8, 9, 10, 12, 13 on right 2, 4, 6, 7, 12. Same info as above.
> 
> Picture 3 on left all 3 as already mentioned. Looks for the clues given. The ones with letters and a character whose name starts with that letter (like the C and P) are a huge scrapper problem. They come on 2 different sizes and have brush strokes in them. I don't remember which set is the correct one, larger or smaller. I have a mix of both in my personal collection.



WOW! Thanks so much!!! Now that I know what to look for I can definitely tell the difference. About half of the pins have rough edges, brush strokes or they just have that "cheap" feel to them.   

I thought the pins on ebay were from cast members that trade. I had no idea there was such a fraudulent black market for pins.  

Oh well at least my kids like them.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

T


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## Guyver68

I would like to add sun.state.collectables on ebay to this list please.  I ordered a set of 100 (yes I am new and inexperienced and now paying for it) and they were unfinished seconds and rejects from China.  To date the seller has refused to take them back.  The quality is so bad I can't imagine anyone being fooled that these are legit tradeable pins.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## maburke

Should we ask a moderator to close this thread so we don't have to keep up with two?


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## myAAbatteries&aTD

pin_surplus and pinsurplus - very close, but not the same seller?   I don't see pinsurplus listed on your list anywhere and they have some pins for sale on cards.  All positive feedback so I'm tempted......  Anyone have experience w/ them?


----------



## pixiewings71

myAAbatteries&aTD said:


> pin_surplus and pinsurplus - very close, but not the same seller?   I don't see pinsurplus listed on your list anywhere and they have some pins for sale on cards.  All positive feedback so I'm tempted......  Anyone have experience w/ them?



please post this on the new thread, the link is in my signature.


----------



## thekawaiidisneydork

I bought from *domimgood* and I would not buy a lot from them again. I bought a lot of 50, I guess that was dumb on my part, and got a ton of scrappers. I'm pretty sure all of them were except like 2. So I emailed them asking if I could send them back for a refund and they said yes. 

But! They kept saying how all their pins are trade able because of the seal on the back and blah blah. But what really ticked me off is that they said "We don't sell scrappers." First off Disney doesn't want you trading scrappers because they were supposed to be thrown away in the first place. That doesn't make them trade able. I wouldn't want to do a trade and receive fakes/scrappers. So we emailed back saying no we still want our money back and they email back again saying stuff like, "_trading scrappers is okay! they even featured on in the disney article_" Which it was but it said nothing about the pin being a scrapper and it was some post about "_You know you're a disney pin trader when..._"

So all I'm saying is don't buy from them. They're cheap, annoying and make up excuses to make you keep the pins. I've yet to send them back though so I hope I'll be getting my money back.


----------



## Crystal B

I bought pins off ebay from Dizdude ... he did a great job I'm 100% certain the pins were authentic and I have also bought pins after that from his webstore w w w. D i z d u d e . c o m ... I'm a very happy customer and rely on him when I cant get them myself


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## loveysbydesign

SupernaturalMommy said:


> Thank you for your input. We don't use this thread anymore. Please use the current link in my signature. I noticed he doesn't currently have any pin auctions and he doesn't appear to have sold any recently. When did you buy from him? I gotta say though, his prices are outrageous. He is charging more than what the park charges for pins that are still available and about 5 times what other eBay sellers are charging for the same Booster sets.


 I don't see a link in your signature


----------



## surfergirl602

loveysbydesign said:


> I don't see a link in your signature



http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3076860


----------



## disneylover1980

I already commented on the "updated" thread from this, such a shame.


----------



## lwhite58

A couple days ago I received an order I made online from the Disneystore US.  I bought 4 new Big Little Book recreations which have a case that looks like the vintage Big Little Book and which opens to reveal a pin.  Inside the Dumbo Big Little Book the Dumbo pin had blue paint spilled over the edge and a drop of blue paint on the back! Both of course are definitive signs of scrappers. I called Disney Guest Services.  They were sorry and will replace my purchases after I return the defective ones (also included was another book case with a split seam) with free return postage.  The scrapper-like quality of the pin was not addressed by the cast member.  Also, my sister who lives in London and buys UK disneystore pins for me has received countless scratched or dimpled pins from them!  She has returned all but no explanation is coming from guest services!  One pin came with scratches and dimples 3 times and we finally gave up and decided not to get it!  Many orders of multiple pins have come loose in a big box with no cellophane bags or packing material whatsoever!  So, quality is definitely going down at Disney!  It looks almost like Disney is now over-using the molds, factories are exercising very poor quality control and handling of pins before shipping is also very reckless.  9 out of 10 pins in the last shipment she ordered for me came visibly scratched.  We returned them all.


----------



## Thud

Does anyone recognize this collectible pen? I have had this Pen for years and love it. 






I'm trying to identify the manufacturer in order to have it repaired. PLEASE HELP!






It has the "MICKEY" and "Disney"engraved at the top. 






Appears to be a representation of a spaceship. Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## RedSox68

I would LOVE to know why this particular seller found the need to block myself and some other friends from buying from them!?!  We have 100% ratings and yet I can't even contact them through ebay as that is also blocked.  VERY odd -- called Ebay and they don't understand it either. 

But after reading some of the reviews of the lots, maybe I should be glad I can't bid  

EDITED TO ADD:  Seems that many of the sellers on the red list on this site are the ones blocking certain buyers.  Another reason not to trust them!


----------



## RANmom2000

Dizneestuff1 
j.storefront 
disneypinsdisneypinsdisneypins
themousepinpro
423disneypinfreak
frmmyhousetoyours
brsdale38 
rmgerace
waddles101_123
52jcmdisneypins
markhockey39 
disneyfamily801
mr.disneycollector

Don't know who to trust on Ebay anymore. I will keep the ones that I know are scrappers that I like. I will throw the rest in the trash-- All 70 pins. I wish Disney would do something about it.


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

RedSox68 said:


> I would LOVE to know why this particular seller found the need to block myself and some other friends from buying from them!?!  We have 100% ratings and yet I can't even contact them through ebay as that is also blocked.  VERY odd -- called Ebay and they don't understand it either.
> 
> But after reading some of the reviews of the lots, maybe I should be glad I can't bid
> 
> EDITED TO ADD:  Seems that many of the sellers on the red list on this site are the ones blocking certain buyers.  Another reason not to trust them!



Some of the sellers troll through posts and cross reference to feedback and figure out usernames and then start blocking. 1) they have too much time on their hands 2) if they are that shady be glad you are blocked. 3) they could do much worse than block you... Internet stalking is crazy and the sickos doing it have real issues


----------



## heatherbynum

Has anyone had any dealings with main.street.mania.?


----------



## webprinter

Does anyone have any information on real.cool.stuff?  They say they have been pin traders for 10 years and don't knowingly sell scrappers.


----------



## pixiewings71

Please see the new thread regarding eBay and pins.  You can scroll down a bit and see it.


----------



## Emma1987

Glad to have read this thread before buying from "sinodolls" !!

 thanks guys


----------



## erin327

Has anyone bought from mousepinsonline lately?  I have had good luck with them in the past.  They show in this thread as having mixed feedback, so I was just wondering if anyone has tried them recently?


----------



## SupernaturalMommy

x


----------



## James G

BUYER BEWARE FOR GOMF03 

Don't buy from seller gomf03. Sells fake pins and very cheap/broken locking pin backs. I mad the mistake and end up having to report the seller to ebay after he laughed my face for being stupid enough for believing he was a Christian.

Eric Sweet is a con artist. I should have know his pins when fake before ordering. Wish I would have never of bought from him. 

Please don't buy from this seller. There are other sells on ebay that sell legit pins for just a few more cents per a pin and they are legit and beautiful.

I encourage to buy from bizzybee1, angelajuly, beekerlg. They sold me 100% real pins. No fakes, no scrappers, no BS. Just 100% legit real pins.

 James G


----------



## disneyloverz

Thanks for the info on good and bad pin people on eBay.  Will be buying pins soon for our first Disney cruise.


----------



## pixiewings71

disneyloverz said:


> Thanks for the info on good and bad pin people on eBay.  Will be buying pins soon for our first Disney cruise.



Please see the updated thread, link is in my signature.


----------



## sarasmile0926

Bought from Mr.Disneycollector ...all fakes...

Should have reported him but I didn't...

Just purchased 2 from rwc.inc...come to find out they are the same people!! I wrote them and told them they sent me fake pins and they offered a refund if I returned the pins. I did and they gave me a partial refund...they say they have a "restocking fee" of 25%...they want to keep almost $9 for pins they probably didn't pay 50 cents for and they have the pins to resell too!!

I am so upset I have for the first time in my life left bad feedback to warn people AND filed a paypal dispute to get my money back! 

BUYER BEWARE!!! They are fakes and not even interested in refunding you for the trouble you will go through!


----------



## MND

sarasmile0926 said:


> Bought from Mr.Disneycollector ...all fakes...
> 
> Should have reported him but I didn't...
> 
> Just purchased 2 from rwc.inc...come to find out they are the same people!! I wrote them and told them they sent me fake pins and they offered a refund if I returned the pins. I did and they gave me a partial refund...they say they have a "restocking fee" of 25%...they want to keep almost $9 for pins they probably didn't pay 50 cents for and they have the pins to resell too!!
> 
> I am so upset I have for the first time in my life left bad feedback to warn people AND filed a paypal dispute to get my money back!
> 
> BUYER BEWARE!!! They are fakes and not even interested in refunding you for the trouble you will go through!



How did you know they were fakes?


----------



## jonstone1

Have just bought from themeparkconnection on ebay - anyone have any idea about this one... Some weird feedback but the majority is very good....


----------



## cseca

jonstone1 said:


> Have just bought from themeparkconnection on ebay - anyone have any idea about this one... Some weird feedback but the majority is very good....



I actually did buy 1 pin from them. I collected pooh pins over the years and they had a listing for 1 LE pin I didn't have. I bid and won.
When the pin came it was obvious that it was a fake. The pin was much lighter than official pins and the metal color was just off.
I contacted them and asked if they knew the authenticity of this pin. They said they are careful but they can't 100% guarantee.
I requested a refund and returned the pin. I got my $ back including shipping cost.


----------



## jrgom81

MT_DZNYGAL said:


> I bought 2 lots (20 and 25) from MrLast79.  Good seller....I think a couple scrappers.  Overall good (I think he probably really traded for them)
> 
> NOT SO with 423disneypinfreak.  Maybe she's an old "red-lister"under a new name....."Pat" from Chatanooga TN ring a bell w/anyone????
> I'm sick---two lots 140 pins!!! And EVERY SINGLE ONE a very OBVIOUS scrapper.  Now, I'm used to picking over the big lots and am willing to accept 10-15% poor quality (we toss them) but ALL 140????? never before.
> Have an inquiry in to her....my 11 year old is watching this closely too.....nothing like a lesson in "ethical business 101"
> 
> So how do I add them to the Red and Green lists????




423disneypinfreak sent me an empty package and tried to blame the post office then gave me a speech about the eBay policy to protect sellers and implied I could have just said I didn't get my items and that once the package is delivered there is very little they can do but that they would "look in to it" and get back to me and would probably send me new pins at their expense and made it a point to make it known that it was a loss to them. After over  36 hours of not hearing anything and not knowing if they would actually mail me the pins because they never committed to it, I opened a case with paypal to request a refund because I wanted to protect myself and have documentation. This seller replied by saying I was a liar and a scam artist taking advantage of them and that they communicated with me and bent backwards to send a new shipment (never told me about that they sent one) and opened a claim against me. I'm glad you have them on the red list. I would put their name 1,000 times. I wish I had seen this site a week ago. At least I've learned my lesson.


----------



## webprinter

Realcoolstuff sent ddil and myself all scrapers.  Please add them to the red list.


----------



## mmkenn

We are planning a trip for later this year and we were thinking of getting our kids into some minor pin trading.  However, after reading about all the potential for counterfeit pins, I am wondering if it is really worth it.  

We have a few authentic pins that we either bought because we liked something or were given to us from resort cast members in the past.  

We would not be doing this to start an extensive collection, just to have a little bit of fun and encouraging the kids to open up discussions with cast members.  

If my kids are going to be trading real pins for potential fake pins from unknowing cast members, should I bother?  It seems like a lot of money to spend to have to scrutinize every pin for authenticity.  

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## mommy2cooper

I'm curious on experiences with Amazon. Is there a thread dedicated to Amazon?


----------



## pixiewings71

mmkenn said:


> We are planning a trip for later this year and we were thinking of getting our kids into some minor pin trading.  However, after reading about all the potential for counterfeit pins, I am wondering if it is really worth it.
> 
> We have a few authentic pins that we either bought because we liked something or were given to us from resort cast members in the past.
> 
> We would not be doing this to start an extensive collection, just to have a little bit of fun and encouraging the kids to open up discussions with cast members.
> 
> If my kids are going to be trading real pins for potential fake pins from unknowing cast members, should I bother?  It seems like a lot of money to spend to have to scrutinize every pin for authenticity.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.



Only you can decide if it's worth it or not.  We didn't know about scrappers when we started trading (so we traded scrappers without knowing) so we got them from CM's and those are still important parts of our collections.  If you want to have fun and open up discussions get a few pins and just trade them.  Use the list here to help you find non-scrapper sellers, you don't have to pay huge prices to get good pins.  



mommy2cooper said:


> I'm curious on experiences with Amazon. Is there a thread dedicated to Amazon?



No there is not.


----------



## stitchfan75

I'm glad I saw this! I had a cart full of stuff from the 423disney seller. I wanted to get some new pin lanyards and they had Marie. Not taking any chances!


----------



## robinb

I use a website called "Toolhaus" that will show all the negative and neutral feedback for a specific seller.    Here is the feedback for 423disneypinfreak:

http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=423disneypinfreak+&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home

As you can see, there is a lot of talk about scrappers.

Here is the link to where you can enter any seller's name: http://www.toolhaus.org/


----------



## thedock

I'm wary of *kiljoy667* on ebay.

Not 100% sure on whether what I got was a scrapper, but he had listed an Ariel crest pin as "new on original card", but the metal was a little worn, there were faint lines on the enamel, and the card was for a Cinderella pin. When I brought this up in a message, he gave me a full refund and didn't even ask me to return the pin. He was selling 16 of them, too, which should've sent up a flag in my brain.


----------



## kensethfan

thedock said:


> I'm wary of *kiljoy667* on ebay.



Interesting timing, as I just received a pin from kiljoy667 this afternoon, my first purchase from him. It was a Belle 100 years of Dreams, as I've always wanted a pin with Belle in her blue dress. (I'm just a sucker for a girl who reads.) It looks to be in good shape, but not TOO good, you know? Colors look right, none of the off-color issues described in the pinpics scrapper note.

To be fair, though, it was only about $8 for a pin that sold for $4 about 12 years ago. If it's authentic, that's reasonable, and if it turned out to be a scrapper, I'm only out the cost of a movie ticket. Heck, less than that. 

For something more expensive, or for pre-trip trading stock, though, I'll stick with bizzybee1. I've never gone wrong there.


----------



## James G

kensethfan said:


> Interesting timing, as I just received a pin from kiljoy667 this afternoon, my first purchase from him. It was a Belle 100 years of Dreams, as I've always wanted a pin with Belle in her blue dress. (I'm just a sucker for a girl who reads.) It looks to be in good shape, but not TOO good, you know? Colors look right, none of the off-color issues described in the pinpics scrapper note.
> 
> To be fair, though, it was only about $8 for a pin that sold for $4 about 12 years ago. If it's authentic, that's reasonable, and if it turned out to be a scrapper, I'm only out the cost of a movie ticket. Heck, less than that.
> 
> For something more expensive, or for pre-trip trading stock, though, I'll stick with bizzybee1. I've never gone wrong there.



I've bought from bizzybee1 in the past. All 100% legal pins and the first time I bought pins the seller hooked me up with a really food deal on my pins.

- James G


----------



## pixiewings71

robinb said:


> I use a website called "Toolhaus" that will show all the negative and neutral feedback for a specific seller.    Here is the feedback for 423disneypinfreak:
> 
> http://toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs?User=423disneypinfreak+&Dirn=Received+by&ref=home
> 
> As you can see, there is a lot of talk about scrappers.
> 
> Here is the link to where you can enter any seller's name: http://www.toolhaus.org/



that's great! Thank you for sharing with us!   That seller seems very rude in their responses, going so far as to say scrappers are different from counterfeits when in reality they are the same thing.  



James G said:


> I've bought from bizzybee1 in the past. All 100% legal pins and the first time I bought pins the seller hooked me up with a really food deal on my pins.
> 
> - James G



I've used BB1 as well, got really great pins to trade.


----------



## glaciermountains

If I buy something off of Ebay that is New/ In Package/ Unopened, and it looks like the new packaging.... is it reasonable that it is authentic? When you buy the packages new, are they sealed? I just found a new pack, selling at Disney for $30 for $13 on Ebay (no shipping charges).

Maybe the only way to get truly authentic pins is from Disney?


----------



## maburke

glaciermountains said:


> If I buy something off of Ebay that is New/ In Package/ Unopened, and it looks like the new packaging.... is it reasonable that it is authentic? When you buy the packages new, are they sealed? I just found a new pack, selling at Disney for $30 for $13 on Ebay (no shipping charges).
> 
> Maybe the only way to get truly authentic pins is from Disney?



Most scrapper sellers don't bother to repackage into booster packs, so you are probably okay with those. It's true that the only way to guarantee you'll get authentic is to buy from Disney, but there are good, honest sellers out there.


----------



## Elandon

Aaaaarrrrggghh.  My DS wants to start pin trading on our next trip.  I want to get him some starter pins but I don't want to support scrappers.  There's an awesome list at the beginning of this thread but it's kind of old.  Anyone buy from an internet seller recently that was reputable?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DisneyKeyblade

Does anybody know if  magickeyholders is a good ebay seller??


----------



## maburke

DisneyKeyblade said:


> Does anybody know if  magickeyholders is a good ebay seller??



From what I can see, this seller is mostly doing business in rare & collectible stuff; I wouldn't be concerned that these are cheap imitations.  They are priced high, so it's completely believable that this seller buys them at the park and marks them up because they're limited edition.  I would think that you could rely on their regular ebay feedback to judge.  (As opposed to the scrapper sellers, who might get good feedback from people who don't know that there are fake pins out there.)

Hope that helps.


----------



## DisneyKeyblade

maburke said:


> From what I can see, this seller is mostly doing business in rare & collectible stuff; I wouldn't be concerned that these are cheap imitations.  They are priced high, so it's completely believable that this seller buys them at the park and marks them up because they're limited edition.  I would think that you could rely on their regular ebay feedback to judge.  (As opposed to the scrapper sellers, who might get good feedback from people who don't know that there are fake pins out there.)
> 
> Hope that helps.



Thank you just bought something and just wanted to reassure myself.


----------



## maburke

DisneyKeyblade said:


> Thank you just bought something and just wanted to reassure myself.



Well, then be sure to let us know when you get your purchase whether you're satisfied with the seller.


----------



## DisneyKeyblade

I got my pin from magickeyholders today and i looked at it very carefully front and back and even looked it up online and it seems it's a legit pin.


----------



## maburke

DisneyKeyblade said:


> I got my pin from magickeyholders today and i looked at it very carefully front and back and even looked it up online and it seems it's a legit pin.


Great!  Thanks for reporting back.


----------



## JakeAndHooksMom

Hi! I've gone through the Green List but haven't found anyone that sells larger sized lots of pins (like 10, 20 or so) and is legit.

Does anyone have suggestions? I did check out Mouse Pins Online but after reading the negative review here and trusting my gut (prices seem too good to be true for such large amounts of pins!) I just don't think that's the store for me.

I wanted to get a couple of lanyards for my boys with pins they'd be interested as a surprise for our upcoming trip and would rather buy them as a lot. Is that even possible?


----------



## maburke

JakeAndHooksMom said:


> Hi! I've gone through the Green List but haven't found anyone that sells larger sized lots of pins (like 10, 20 or so) and is legit.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions? I did check out Mouse Pins Online but after reading the negative review here and trusting my gut (prices seem too good to be true for such large amounts of pins!) I just don't think that's the store for me.
> 
> I wanted to get a couple of lanyards for my boys with pins they'd be interested as a surprise for our upcoming trip and would rather buy them as a lot. Is that even possible?



Absolutely it's possible.  bizzybee1 is a great seller to start with, she carries sets and lanyards of new pins at about $2 per pin.  There are others that do the same thing.  I feel pretty confident about sellers who list sealed packs at about that price.

Good luck!  Have fun!


----------



## JakeAndHooksMom

Thank you so much! I appreciate the help!


----------



## JakeAndHooksMom

I have one more question...has anyone heard of the seller Ringolava? I couldn't find anything about him here or when I googled his username. He has some pins that really interest me but his pricing is different than I've seen (starts all bids at .99). I tried comparing pics on PinPic but I'm new at this and not entirely sure what I'm doing. 

If anyone has an opinion on the pins he is selling (real or scrapper) please let me know. 

Thanks!


----------



## JakeAndHooksMom

I should have added that he's a seller on Ebay. =)


----------



## maburke

JakeAndHooksMom said:


> I have one more question...has anyone heard of the seller Ringolava? I couldn't find anything about him here or when I googled his username. He has some pins that really interest me but his pricing is different than I've seen (starts all bids at .99). I tried comparing pics on PinPic but I'm new at this and not entirely sure what I'm doing.
> 
> If anyone has an opinion on the pins he is selling (real or scrapper) please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!



Some sellers do price that way, knowing that some pins will go up from there, and some pins will sell for .99.  With these kinds of sellers you have to check out the combined shipping policy, because you don't want to pay 2.75 shipping for each .99 pin.

This particular seller does have one neutral feedback that someone got a scrapper, so it's a risk that you won't have if you buy new in package.  If there's some you really want, and try them, please report back.


----------



## flite

Hey guys, this is my first post here! First off I'd like to thank everyone for the great info. I wouldn't know where to start with pin trading if not for all the useful info on this forum!

After reading through the multiple threads we made a decision to do our best to buy pins that weren't fake or scrappers but at the same time purchase them at a price we could afford. Further, we didn't want hover over our kids' shoulders telling them which pins they should trade for because of the issue of CM's having fake/scrappers on their lanyards. 

I started searching for lots of pins on eBay but with the description/item details that specifically addressed the issue of fakes and scrappers. I came across eBay user: disneytradingpins4u. I liked what he said about the pins and the issue with fakes, etc. So I came back to this thread to see if he was listed. I don't think he was in this thread but he was mentioned elsewhere. What the forum member had said was that disneytradingpins4u was advertising that his pins were fakes/scrappers and selling them that way. Another member or mod said that we couldn't fault the guy for being upfront, even if he was selling fakes. This was 2 years ago, I think?

Seeing as this eBay seller was honest once, I decided to give him a try. I did check his feedback first though! And I was happy with the results. Being new to pin trading and having never seen a "real" Disney pin before, I'm not an expert. However, I did look up a few (only a few, I don't want to know too much about how to check because I'm neurotic as it is, I want my kids to just have fun with this) and checked our pins for the following things:

1. Smell - no oily weird smell
2. Mickey waffle print on back - runs off the edge, no weird border 
3. Beside main pin, two little "pokes" on either side - check. 
4. Rough edges - no rough edges
5. Smooth front, no bevel - you can feel bevels on all
6. Individually wrapped - no. 
7. Colors match with images on pinpics.com - I checked several and the ones I checked matched

Overall I was really happy with all the pins and at $60/50 pins, if my kids do end up trading for fakes/scrappers I'm not going to feel horrible. As long as they're having fun, I'm good. 

I'd also like to mention that I found on another forum that the Mickey locking pin backs that come with an allan key that can be purchased at the parks --- many of the packages are defective.  Plus the hassle of installation - nearly impossible while trying to trade at the parks, it didn't seem like a good choice. So, I found this eBay user who sells locking pins: disneypatriot. I just received our 50 locking pin backs ($18 cdn) and they are amazing! I was doubtful, but they work! Put the pin back on (without a tool!), shook the lanyard like a maniac (swung it, tossed it around, threw it) and that pin stayed on like gangbusters! So happy with that purchase!

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## princessalex05

Thank you so much for this thread.  I am new to pin trading and it has been a priceless resource.  Just received my first batch of pins from MOUSE PINS ONLINE.... scrappers!!  One of Maleficent and her bird, she is completely missing one eye, the bird has pupils, the edges are rough...  Beware of this site!  They are very careful to word their site so they only say they can be traded at Disney and that they have the circle "c" Disney stamp, never that they are real Disney pins.


----------



## losfp

I've bought a batch of pins from Mouse Pins Online and a batch from disneytradingpins4u

My experiences:

Mouse Pins Online

Fast shipping. Arrived in a small mailing box. Each pin individually stored in a ziploc bag. Mostly in good condition. Some partial sets. There was a Jack Skelington pin that was a bit scraped on the front - the hidden mickey was partially damaged. A few pins were flagged on Pinpics as having known scrappers being circulated, and a couple of them were identifiable as scrappers via info on pinpics (pupils on eyes being silver and not black, outlines etc).  On the whole, there were plenty of pins that looked and felt right, and a smaller number that didn't. My older daughter liked them, and my wife and I each picked out some that we'd like to keep.There was nothing in there that appeared to be noticably inferior quality or badly made so I wouldn't have a problem with either us or the kid trading with CMs in the parks next year when we do our big USA trip.

Paid about $1.60 per pin plus postage.

disneytradingpins4u

Also fast shipping. Arrived in a padded mailing bag, with all pins loose in a large ziploc bag. Pretty much all pins in great condition. Lots of complete 6 and 7 pin sets, and a couple of incomplete sets.  The look and feel of these pins appeared to be a bit nicer than the Mouse Pins Online pins, I would be a little more comfortable saying these are genuine. We'll keep some sets and trade with the rest.

Paid about $1.20 per pin plus postage.


----------



## skendrick

Does anyone have any info on googilycub on ebay. I just purchased 2 lanyards and 20 pins from them and I think they are all scrappers   I am very new to pin trading and had not read this forum before my purchase. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## JenVi

I just received my order from disneytradingpins4u and they all look like good pins.  They arrived quickly in a padded envelope and all were in a Ziploc bag.  We are new to pin trading so I hope they are all good.  Haven't had a chance to sit down with my son and go through them but can't wait.

Jen


----------



## whositsandwhatsits

Hi!

I will preface this by saying that I am new to pin trading.

 I wanted to let you know that I bought a set of 25 pins from an ebay seller : pins4mepins4you.  They were all scrappers...not even good fakes.  She did refund me the money, but I was out $3 return shipping.

I just bought the 7 piece Disney Toddlers on Amazon from Toy Box Collectors Shop.  These are really good fakes, but scrappers nonetheless.  The made in china stamp was crooked on the backs and the colors did not match pin pics.  They were very faded and in some spots, the colors didn't match up.  I just put in a request for refund and am awaiting approval.

Lesson learned...if it looks too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## Disney FanAddict

disneypastor said:


> I just bought a lot from domimgood and the pins are received seem to be 100% authentic.  No paint dimples, no incorrect waffling, everything seemed crisp and clear.  I didn't notice they were on the red list until today when I bought from a new seller who I seem to have many scrappers from.  But domimgood seems to be a good seller.  Just my opinion.  Are there any sellers who sell large lots who are authentically good sellers consistently?




Good to hear that this use to be a legitimate seller but has gone down hill.  Received an order today and the pins are thinner and lighter than any other pin we own.  The lot contained 2 recognizable characters and the rest were odd "hidden mickey" pins.  Contacted seller to express concern and responses were rude and condescending.  "The pins you received are 100% tradable and came from Disney lanyards.  We DO NOT state the pins are authentic" and thanking me for my threat when i indicated i would be leaving negative feedback.  Why are they selling them as Disney when they clearly know otherwise.  Stay away!


----------



## maburke

skendrick said:


> Does anyone have any info on googilycub on ebay. I just purchased 2 lanyards and 20 pins from them and I think they are all scrappers   I am very new to pin trading and had not read this forum before my purchase. Any info would be appreciated.



I think you've got your answer.  If you think they are scrappers, they probably are.  You can look earlier in this thread to see what various options there are for dealing with getting scrappers.


----------



## maburke

whositsandwhatsits said:


> Hi!
> 
> I will preface this by saying that I am new to pin trading.
> 
> I wanted to let you know that I bought a set of 25 pins from an ebay seller : pins4mepins4you.  They were all scrappers...not even good fakes.  She did refund me the money, but I was out $3 return shipping.
> 
> I just bought the 7 piece Disney Toddlers on Amazon from Toy Box Collectors Shop.  These are really good fakes, but scrappers nonetheless.  The made in china stamp was crooked on the backs and the colors did not match pin pics.  They were very faded and in some spots, the colors didn't match up.  I just put in a request for refund and am awaiting approval.
> 
> Lesson learned...if it looks too good to be true, it probably is.



That's interesting to know that there are scrappers from Amazon sellers, too.  I wonder what Amazon's policy is about one of their affiliated sellers selling counterfeit merchandise?


----------



## kensethfan

JenVi said:


> I just received my order from disneytradingpins4u and they all look like good pins.  They arrived quickly in a padded envelope and all were in a Ziploc bag.  We are new to pin trading so I hope they are all good.  Haven't had a chance to sit down with my son and go through them but can't wait.
> 
> Jen



I received a pin from disneytradingpins4u earlier this week as well. It was one of the New Fantasyland mystery box pins I have been trying to find. Looked legitimate to me: pattern on the back was good, new Mickey back, etc. Arrived on Friday, and wasn't expected until tomorrow, which was nice.


----------



## dsp34cap

Delete post


----------



## akaler2010

I tried to find this in the forum, but couldn't.  What about Disney Pins $1.15 + Up on Facebook?  I've bought from them before and all the pins seemed ok, but I'm certainly not an expert.  I'm wondering about their lots rather than the pins they post on Facebook.  Any feedback?


----------



## ktlm

akaler2010 said:


> I tried to find this in the forum, but couldn't.  What about Disney Pins $1.15 + Up on Facebook?  I've bought from them before and all the pins seemed ok, but I'm certainly not an expert.  I'm wondering about their lots rather than the pins they post on Facebook.  Any feedback?



I have bought pin lots from them.  The pins were all real.  There were no scrappers.   Be aware that it can take a while to get them though if their orders are backed up, so you want to order well in advance of a trip.


----------



## akaler2010

ktlm said:


> I have bought pin lots from them.  The pins were all real.  There were no scrappers.   Be aware that it can take a while to get them though if their orders are backed up, so you want to order well in advance of a trip.



Thanks so much!  If we go this fall, I'm asking for pins for my birthday in March, so if they don't arrive on time, it's not a huge rush.


----------



## rideswithchrist

skendrick said:


> Does anyone have any info on googilycub on ebay. I just purchased 2 lanyards and 20 pins from them and I think they are all scrappers   I am very new to pin trading and had not read this forum before my purchase. Any info would be appreciated.



I want to know also, I just looked at their lanyard set and came on here to check on them 

Also monkabuda- there are sets of 10  listed
*looking at the Pin Pics, it looks like some of Monkabuda are scrappers- the McQueen one is missing the checkers in the flag.


----------



## rideswithchrist

I just got my order from disneytradingpins4u today. Lots of them are hidden mickeys but that gives my kids stuff to trade for. She seemed to pay attention to what went in the bag because we got a great mix AND got a Chip AND a Dale on the Astro Orbiter (so my girls can share a set)

I am happy with my purchase and kinda want the kids to let me have one...
Most are brand new but a few have been worn. I have NEVER held a real pin to compare but I checked on here and they seem legit. Her site specifically states that she tries to make sure there are no scrappers in her lots but some may slip through. 
What do y'all think?




SAM_0220 by rideswithchrist, on Flickr


----------



## James G

Was that a lot? If so how much were they? I'm looking to get some pins for my kids for an upcoming trip.


----------



## NYIceQueen

I'm looking at some pins on Amazon.  They're in "original" Disney packaging, they look good on close inspection, and they're around the same price I would pay at a place like the Disney store or at the Orlando airport. 

I know I see reviews on Ebay - but what about Amazon?  I tried shopping for pins at the Disney website but all I found were a few of the "nerd" ones and 2 "starter" sets.  At this rate, we may end up just saving our $$ and shopping for a bunch at the airport before we cruise.

Any input on legit pins would be great...again, I keep seeing Ebay but don't really care for Ebay all that much...thanks


----------



## Starryjean

Someone had asked about couger85 on ebay. I was reasonably sure that the lots were scrappers but wanted to verify they were tradable. Disney guidelines specify that a Disney copyright needs to be present. When I contacted couger85 just to verify that the pins have a copyright present (not questioning authenticity or where she/he gets their pins), they blocked me from contacting them further or purchasing their products. 
If this is their response to a simple question, I would avoid purchasing from them.


----------



## Anjelica

Starryjean said:


> Someone had asked about couger85 on ebay. I was reasonably sure that the lots were scrappers but wanted to verify they were tradable. Disney guidelines specify that a Disney copyright needs to be present. When I contacted couger85 just to verify that the pins have a copyright present (not questioning authenticity or where she/he gets their pins), they blocked me from contacting them further or purchasing their products.
> If this is their response to a simple question, I would avoid purchasing from them.



If you were pretty sure they were scrapers why would you still want to trade them?


----------



## godders

Does anyone know of any reputable sellers from the UK?

Also does anyone know where to look for pictures of pins if pinpics doesn't have one?


----------



## ssp87

I recently bought pin 74053 National Treasure - Movie Stop (GWP) on ebay from kurakka360. I am new to Disney pin collecting and while I have received scrappers recently, however I didn't spend a lot of money on them so it didnt really bother me that much. This pin I spent $35 on and while i never purchased from this seller before. They have a 100% feedback with over 10,000 feedback left. they are from Kissimmee, Florida. I think this is a scrapper because 1. the pin is magnetic. its the first pin i have gotten that is magnetic. 2. the image on the pin is of the all seeing eye, and the image is the mirror opposite of the photo on pinpics.

http://www.pinpics.com/pinMT.php?pin=74053&keyw=national+treasure

http://www.ebay.com/itm/191183997742?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

this statement was in the item description.
*I am aware of all the fake pins being sold on eBay these days, and want to assure you that I do everything in my power to ensure the pins I sell are 100% real (No Scrappers, Fakes). I have been trading for many years and I used to work at the parks so I know how to spot fake pins. All the pins I sell are of course stamped with the Disney logo and are always checked for the tell tale signs of fake pins*

I feel kind of stupid for not noticing before I bought that the image was the mirror opposite from pinpics. I was wondering if anyone has any thoughts on what my next move should be if any at all? thanks for any help.


----------



## maburke

ssp87 said:


> I recently bought pin 74053 National Treasure - Movie Stop (GWP) on ebay from kurakka360. I am new to Disney pin collecting and while I have received scrappers recently, however I didn't spend a lot of money on them so it didnt really bother me that much. This pin I spent $35 on and while i never purchased from this seller before. They have a 100% feedback with over 10,000 feedback left. they are from Kissimmee, Florida. I think this is a scrapper because 1. the pin is magnetic. its the first pin i have gotten that is magnetic. 2. the image on the pin is of the all seeing eye, and the image is the mirror opposite of the photo on pinpics.
> 
> http://www.pinpics.com/pinMT.php?pin=74053&keyw=national+treasure
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/191183997742?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> this statement was in the item description.
> *I am aware of all the fake pins being sold on eBay these days, and want to assure you that I do everything in my power to ensure the pins I sell are 100% real (No Scrappers, Fakes). I have been trading for many years and I used to work at the parks so I know how to spot fake pins. All the pins I sell are of course stamped with the Disney logo and are always checked for the tell tale signs of fake pins*
> 
> I feel kind of stupid for not noticing before I bought that the image was the mirror opposite from pinpics. I was wondering if anyone has any thoughts on what my next move should be if any at all? thanks for any help.


Hmmm.  This does not seem like the kind of pin that scrappers usually do.  I can imagine that someone posted a photo on pinpics that was reversed -- I was trying to take a selfie the other day with a card, and the writing came out reversed.  I would do a little more research on the pin.


----------



## ssp87

maburke said:


> Hmmm.  This does not seem like the kind of pin that scrappers usually do.  I can imagine that someone posted a photo on pinpics that was reversed -- I was trying to take a selfie the other day with a card, and the writing came out reversed.  I would do a little more research on the pin.



Thank you, I did find another pin on ebay and a pin on pinterest and the eye was looking to the left like mine. I guess these pins are magnetic.


----------



## SaraJR

whats wrong with buying overstock pins aka #1 under the scrapper definitions?


----------



## maburke

SaraJR said:


> whats wrong with buying overstock pins aka #1 under the scrapper definitions?


I don't think "overstock" is what you mean -- that sounds like Disney ordered more than they could sell, so they marked down the price.  Scrapper definition #1 talks about overruns, where the manufacturer purposely makes more than Disney ordered made, and sells them outside of Disney's sales routes.  So that's slightly sketchy, but you can't tell the difference in the pin.

However, the real problem is that the vast majority of problem pins are definition #3: fake, counterfeit, made by a different plant in China, from a photo or a description of the pin, so they might look and feel quite different from the real ones.


----------



## SaraJR

maburke said:


> I don't think "overstock" is what you mean -- that sounds like Disney ordered more than they could sell, so they marked down the price.  Scrapper definition #1 talks about overruns, where the manufacturer purposely makes more than Disney ordered made, and sells them outside of Disney's sales routes.  So that's slightly sketchy, but you can't tell the difference in the pin.
> 
> However, the real problem is that the vast majority of problem pins are definition #3: fake, counterfeit, made by a different plant in China, from a photo or a description of the pin, so they might look and feel quite different from the real ones.



Overrun yea that's what I meant so is there anything really wrong with those?


----------



## maburke

SaraJR said:


> Overrun yea that's what I meant so is there anything really wrong with those?


Is there anything physically wrong with the pins?  Sometimes yes, sometimes no.
Is there anything wrong with buying them?  Well, they're like the old expression "fell off a truck"... they were never intended to be sold outside the retail stream.

But I think the most important question is, if you thought it was okay to buy these pins, how would you know that that's what they were?


----------



## jazzyfizzle

Hi All!

I'm new to pin trading, I always wanted to do it as a kid but we never had the money for a collection. I was wondering if anyone bought anything from *pin*krazy* or *judy46777*? They both say they sell pins traded at WDW.

Thanks!


----------



## wdwpracticalprincess

I did buy a lot of 25 for $12.23 from this ebay seller:
disneyfamily801 (27547)
99.6% positive feedback

verified authenticity at:
http://pinpics.com/index1.php

6 out of 25 were scrappers (which will NOT be going into circulation), 1, i couldn't identify. still for $12, i am happy with the selection. we'll see how DD's trading goes in Oct.


----------



## Mamato2cutekiddos

Does anyone know anything about disneytradingpins4u?


----------



## jessicaanne86

What is a good price per pin if you are just buying to trade? 

I know nothing about pin trading but am trying to figure something out...someone stole my nieces pin book out of my sister's car at the beach.  

The three girls have been collecting for years and are devastated.


----------



## maburke

jessicaanne86 said:


> What is a good price per pin if you are just buying to trade?
> 
> I know nothing about pin trading but am trying to figure something out...someone stole my nieces pin book out of my sister's car at the beach.
> 
> The three girls have been collecting for years and are devastated.


How awful!!  

I would pay $2-$2.50 for new pins sealed in a package or on the card.  I like to pay ~$1.50 from sellers that I know will send me only genuine pins.  I never buy from people selling for less than $1 per pin -- I've learned the hard way that those are almost always fake.


----------



## Flyer Dave

I saw "thetoymart" has over 1000 pins listed, many at 60% off and there are a bunch of cast member exclusive and limited edition pins with like a number of 300 to 1000 in numbers.  Might be able to find that hard to find pin there.


----------



## JennM

I just saw information online about a subscription service "Pin of the Month Club" where you can receive a guaranteed tradeable pin by mail each month. Based on the price of your subscription, it could be great condition, brand new, or brand new still on card. Has anyone signed up - is it legit? I thought it could be a fun way to keep the magic alive for the husband and kids between our trips to WDW.


----------



## alitrem

JennM said:


> I just saw information online about a subscription service "Pin of the Month Club" where you can receive a guaranteed tradeable pin by mail each month. Based on the price of your subscription, it could be great condition, brand new, or brand new still on card. Has anyone signed up - is it legit? I thought it could be a fun way to keep the magic alive for the husband and kids between our trips to WDW.



can you share where you found out about this? I am interested and like the idea of having the interest between now and our trip!


----------



## JennM

alitrem said:


> can you share where you found out about this? I am interested and like the idea of having the interest between now and our trip!


So sorry I just saw this... the info was on the worldofwalt blog. I emailed the contact address to ask how credit card information was secured, but I never got a response.


----------



## ADVentive

Mamato2cutekiddos said:


> Does anyone know anything about disneytradingpins4u?


I just ordered a lot from them at about $1.25 per pin.  I can't say I know much about pins, but they seem nice to me. This is my first purchase though. Here is what I got so you can maybe judge for yourself.


----------



## Austin Carlile

Only disney is allowed to sell or auction pins on ebay as of today.


----------



## maburke

Austin Carlile said:


> Only disney is allowed to sell or auction pins on ebay as of today.


WHAT??  Where did you hear that?


----------



## Amunet

*disneypinsaficionado *is a seller that trades pins at disney then sells them. Does not check authenticity but does have a disclaimer.
I recently bought a lot of 5 pins + lanyard for about $13. Three of those pins were scrappers and the lanyard may or may not be official Disney (but still cute).
I would probably put this one as yellow or a green with disclaimer.


----------



## SassySaffron

Anyone know anything about disneytreasures4u?

Also to note I did a few months back before I found this page, buy from kp1012012 a 25 pin lot so my friends and I would have some pins to start off our pin trading adventure and as far as I could tell and after close examination the pins were all legit pins. One MAYBE could have been a scrapper but I couldn't be sure. I've seen the pin now online and it looks identical to the one I had received. I'd put them on the green list since I had a great experience with them.


----------



## Lothlórien

Thought I would mention it because I keep seeing it pop up in this and other threads..... Mousepinsonline.com is definitely scrappers.  Some of them are better quality scrapers, but still scrappers.  He buys from China, ya know, those little pins that come in baggies.    After shipping, he is selling pins for about $1.20 a pin.  

Also, just a hint.... if almost every pin you get is a hidden Mickey, most likely it is scrappers they are selling.



IS MY PIN A SCRAPPER??

• Jagged Edges
• Outside of edges not cut clean
• Lines in surface of pin
• Dull/matte finish
• Coloring is very bright and glossy
• Dips in surface of pin
• Incorrect coloring
• Uneven coloring
• Back of pin is very hard to read
• Pin colors have yellowing or too much green, which are clearly not something yellow or green o This is faces, grey-scales, light blues, etc.
~~~~~o Pluto has a green tint 
~~~~~o Goofy has a green or yellow tint
• Pin feels very light
• Pins from 2012 and forward should have serial numbers
• Should have prongs on back
• Small holes (pin holes) in surface of pins
• Mickey heads do not run off back
• **A good portion of the Hidden Mickey and Cast Lanyard Pins Have Been Scrapped

o Mickey Ears are not defined on Hidden Mickey series pins


----------

